# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  MODULUS απόψεις

## thourios

Αν και είμαι off topic για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα αυτήν την εταιρεία την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς και αν ναι ας μας πει εντυπώσεις,

http://www.modulus.gr/services/voip-...FcFP4Qod5yXFzw



 :Smile:

----------


## johnson

> Αν και είμαι off topic για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα αυτήν την εταιρεία την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς και αν ναι ας μας πει εντυπώσεις,
> 
> http://www.modulus.gr/services/voip-...FcFP4Qod5yXFzw


6ms ping με το sip.modulus.gr kai 45ms ping με το stun.modulus.gr (Ολλανδία)

----------


## kmpatra

> Αν και είμαι off topic για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα αυτήν την εταιρεία την έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς και αν ναι ας μας πει εντυπώσεις,
> 
> http://www.modulus.gr/services/voip-...FcFP4Qod5yXFzw


Εχω demo account, με 2 ευρώ αρχικό χρόνο ομιλίας, ειναι ισως η καλύτερη ποιότητα που εχω δοκιμάσει ως τώρα. Επειδη είναι ακόμα αρχή,δεν εχει on-line διαχειρηση και πληρωμή (απ'οτι είπαν ειναι σε φαση κατασκευής) η καταθεση χρημάτων προς το παρόν γίνεται σε τράπεζα και με κλήση σε αριθμό η ενημέρωση υπολοίπου.Το domain server ειναι για την ακρίβεια voips.modulus.gr με πινγκ εδω απο οτε γυρω στα 14msec. Το ping των 6msec ειναι από vivodi?

----------


## johnson

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Το domain server ειναι για την ακρίβεια voips.modulus.gr με πινγκ εδω απο οτε γυρω στα 14msec. Το ping των 6msec ειναι από vivodi? Αν υπάρχουν και άλλοι χρήστες καλό θα ηταν να ανοιχτεί νέο νήμα.




Off Topic


		Και στο domain server ~6ms έχει μόνο που αυτή τη στιγμή έχει κάποια μικρά spikes και πετάγεται σε στιγμές στα ~30ms. Από forthnet φίλου είμαι. Η vivodi από τότε που άφησε την oteglobe χάλασαν τα pings, είναι απλά μέτρια (ήταν εκπληκτικά). Η Forthnet με έχει εκπλήξει απίστευτα, αλλά δυστυχώς μάλλον είναι λόγο καλοκαιριού και τώρα που είναι άδεια τα dslams αποδίδει στα μέγιστα, στα σωστά. Έχω 40ms με Ιταλία, 44ms με Γερμανία, 61ms με Αγγλία, τώρα τα 45ms με Ολλανδία... με έχει τρελάνει  :Respekt:  Αυτή η teliko(DE-CIX) με την οποία βγαίνει προς Γερμανία, έχει "telikiasei" :Respekt:

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΣΤΙΣ 17/8 ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ MODULUS ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ!
ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ, ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ!
ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΜΑ-ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ 2 ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΦΑΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΣΤΗΝ EASYCALL!
H ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΠΙΣΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΚΛΗΣΕΩΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! Η ΚΛΗΣΗ ΕΒΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΚΡΥΨΗ!
ΧΤΕΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ!(ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ) ΠΡΟΣ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ, VOIP ΚΑΙ ΚΙΝΗΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ!!!

ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ:

*1)ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΗΧΟΥ, ΟΜΟΙΑ ΜΕ ISDN ΣΕ ISDN! (απο οτι μου ειπαν βγαινουν με 711 σε ολη την δρομολογηση)
2)ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ!
3)ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΟΓΝΩΣΙΑ!
4)ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ
5)ΕΥΚΟΛΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΗΣ ΜΕ PAYPAL
6)ΑΜΕΣΗ ΔΙΕΚΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ*

----------


## spartak

Εχει κάπου το κόστος των διεθνών κλήσεων αναλυτικά;

Είναι υποχρεωτικό να έχουμε γεωγραφικό αριθμό;

----------


## kmpatra

Στη σελίδα http://modulus.gr/services/voip-thle...k-virtual-pbx/ λέει 



> Υπάρχει αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος με τις χρεώσεις όλων των προορισμών.


μαλλον πρεπει να τον ζητησεις. Η απόδοση του γεωγραφικού αριθμού δεν ειναι υποχρεωτική. Μπορεις με ταυτότητα, αιτηση και λογαριασμο παροχου να εχεις στην αναγνωριση καποιο δικο σου σταθερό.

----------


## lakis

Καλησπέρα,
στο site δεν λέει πουθενά για ταυτοποίηση των αριθμών. Γνωρίζει κανείς , από τα παιδιά που το δοκίμασε, αν συμπληρώνεται καμία αίτηση για το νούμερο που παίρνουμε; Υπάρχει κόστος ταυτοποίησης; το νούμερο σε ποιον ανήκει;
απλά για να μην τρέχουμε πάλι όπως στην Northwest...
Φιλικά Lakis

----------


## nontasaggelis

Απο οτι ειδα στην αιτηση δεν αναφερει πουθενα κοστος ταυτοποιησης!
Οσο για τον αναλυτικο τιμοκαταλογο στειλε ενα email να τους ζητησεις τ οαναλυτικο pdf για τις τιμες ανα προορισμο!

----------


## djnick

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την εταιρεία μέσω ON Telecoms;

----------


## jap

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την εταιρεία μέσω ON Telecoms;


Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση του ενός εκατομμυρίου ευρώ!

----------


## trd64

> Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση του ενός εκατομμυρίου ευρώ!


Τι πρόβλημα έχετε με την ΟΝ. 
Έχω ΟΝ & SPA3102 & omnivoice & 4 betamax και δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## jap

Εσύ έχεις την τσιπούρα, εμείς τον φρίτση. Δεν έχεις διαβάσει τα σχετικά thread? Πέφτει βαρύ κόψιμο του VOIP εφόσον χρησιμοποιείται από voip router. Στα χωριστά ATA δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Viva περνάει, omnivoice κοβόταν εντελώς με τον παλιό server, με τον νέο περνά υπό προϋποθέσεις. Η ερώτηση είναι με τη modulus και τέτοιο στήσιμο τι γίνεται;

----------


## djnick

Πήρα έναν δοκιμαστικό λογ/μό από την εταιρεία, όπου παρεπιπτόντως πρέπει να πω ότι με εξυπηρέτησαν αμέσως, για να το τεστάρω μόνος μου, και έγινε αυτό που περίμενα: Η Modulus δεν συνδέεται από το fritz καθώς η ΟΝ κόβει τις voip υπηρεσίες. 
Το θέμα από ότι έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι για όσες εταιρείες χρησιμοποιούν UTP αντί για FTP η σύνδεση δεν είναι εφικτή μέσω ΑΤΑ και ΟΝ Telecoms! :Thumb down:

----------


## jap

Off Topic


		Κι εγώ έκανα αίτηση γι' αλλού, τώρα που έληξε το 12μηνο με το μειωμένο πάγιο. Αλλά ο πολύς ο κόσμος προτιμά την ON για τις τιμές και μόνο, λίγοι έχουν απαιτήσεις όπως VOIP.
	


Η modulus στα υπόψιν, αλλά να 'ωριμάσουν' λίγο πρώτα. Προς το παρόν δεν προσφέρει κάτι που να την κάνει πιο δελεαστική από την omnivoice. Ας βάλει πλήρεις οδηγίες χρήσης, τιμοκαταλόγους και εφαρμογή διαχείρισης στο site και συζητάμε περαιτέρω.

----------


## djnick

> Η modulus στα υπόψιν, αλλά να 'ωριμάσουν' λίγο πρώτα. Προς το παρόν δεν προσφέρει κάτι που να την κάνει πιο δελεαστική από την omnivoice. Ας βάλει πλήρεις οδηγίες χρήσης, τιμοκαταλόγους και εφαρμογή διαχείρισης στο site και συζητάμε περαιτέρω.


Συμφωνώ. Χρειάζεται να να δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο πρώτα για να δούμε την πορεία της εταιρείας.

----------


## cirrus

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς την εταιρεία μέσω ON Telecoms;


~35ms από ON.
Όλα μια χαρά με SPA-941.

----------


## africa_twin

```
Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.1.7601]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε νόμιμου
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\Γιώργος>ping voips.modulus.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο voips.modulus.gr [194.219.79.39] με 32 byte δεδ
ομένων:
Απάντηση από: 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 χρόνος=14ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=52
Απάντηση από: 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 χρόνος=13ms TTL=52

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 194.219.79.39:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4,
            Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
    Ελάχιστο = 13ms, Μέγιστο = 14ms, Μέσος όρος = 13ms

C:\Users\Γιώργος>
```

Αν και fan της omnivoice οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι τέτοια ποιότητα δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει σε voip κλήση!!! Πολύ καλύτερη από την PSTN της Wind χωρίς την παραμικρή υπερβολή!!! Άψογη συνεργασία με το τεχνικό τμήμα το οποίο ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από γνώστης του αντικειμένου! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο από μένα σε μια Ελληνική εταιρία!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## aa144

Όταν θα αποκτήσει πολλούς πελάτες, τότε θα δείξει το πράγμα. 

Οι χρεώσεις για γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς είναι σουρεαλιστικές ή μου φαίνεται;

Φτιάχνουν και σπίτια πάντως, ίσως εκεί να είναι φθηνότεροι (αστειεύομαι).

----------


## cirrus

> ~35ms από ON.
> Όλα μια χαρά με SPA-941.


Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι η γραμμή είναι σε interleaved mode, μιας και έχω αρκετό packet loss αν το βάλω σε fastpath.
Επίσης το modem μου είναι σε bridge mode, και το ppp το ανοίγω από δικό μου router.
Τέλος στο SPA έχω βάλει την επιλογή SIP Port σε 5061, γιατί με 5060 δεν δουλεύει (υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει σχέσει με το "κόψιμο" της on).

----------


## trd64

> Τέλος στο SPA έχω βάλει την επιλογή SIP Port σε 5061, γιατί με 5060 δεν δουλεύει (υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει σχέσει με το "κόψιμο" της on).


Αυτό μάλιστα. Είναι καθαρό πρόβλημα της ΟΝ. Και εγώ το έχω καιρό σε 5061 γιατί με 5060 έτρωγα πόρτα.

----------


## kmpatra

Υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσό κατάθεσης στο λογαριασμό και πόσο ειναι αυτο?

----------


## lakis

Τελικά η εταιρία δεν παίζεται στην εξυπηρέτηση, τους έστειλα διάφορα e-mail και με εξυπηρέτησαν - απάντησαν σε όλα, με πολύ υπομονή! Μπράβο στην εταιρία! Περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση των αριθμών μου!
Δεν υπάρχει τέλος ταυτοποίησης και το ελάχιστο πόσο συνηθίζεται να είναι 20 ευρώ χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο.
Άλλη μία πάρα πολύ καλή ελληνική εταιρία! Τώρα μένει να δοκιμάσουμε και την ποιότητα.

----------


## africa_twin

Δεν μπορώ να βρω πώς πληρώνουμε μέσω paypal. To έκανε κανείς;

----------


## kmpatra

> Τελικά η εταιρία δεν παίζεται στην εξυπηρέτηση, τους έστειλα διάφορα e-mail και με εξυπηρέτησαν - απάντησαν σε όλα, με πολύ υπομονή! Μπράβο στην εταιρία! Περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση των αριθμών μου!
> Δεν υπάρχει τέλος ταυτοποίησης *και το ελάχιστο πόσο συνηθίζεται να είναι 20 ευρώ χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητο.*
> Άλλη μία πάρα πολύ καλή ελληνική εταιρία! Τώρα μένει να δοκιμάσουμε και την ποιότητα.


Για εξηγησε μου το αυτο γιατι στην αρχη οταν μου εδωσαν το demo account μου είπαν οτι για κατάθεση στην τράπεζα δεν υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσό ενω τωρα μου είπαν οτι με ολους τους τρόπους πληρωμής ειναι 20 ευρώ  :Thinking:

----------


## africa_twin

> Για εξηγησε μου το αυτο γιατι στην αρχη οταν μου εδωσαν το demo account μου είπαν οτι για κατάθεση στην τράπεζα δεν υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσό ενω τωρα μου είπαν οτι με ολους τους τρόπους πληρωμής ειναι 20 ευρώ


αν ισχύει αυτό κακό του κεφαλιού τους!!!!  :Thumb down: 
Κατά την άποψή μου πρέπει να υπάρχει επιλογή για 5,10,20 και 50€.

----------


## lakis

Και κάτι τελευταίο, η τεχνικοί τους είναι άριστοι γνώστες (τουλάχιστον με αυτόν που μίλησα εγώ) Με τρομερή εξυπηρέτηση, και παραμετροποίηση!

Φιλικά πάντα,
Lakis

----------


## africa_twin

> Υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσό κατάθεσης στο λογαριασμό και πόσο ειναι αυτο?


Απ ότι είδα ενημέρωσαν το site τους και αναφέρουν "Το ελάχιστο ποσό κατάθεσης ορίζεται στα 5 €"  :One thumb up:

----------


## john84

καλημερα
θελω να μεταφερω τον αριθμο που εχω απο easycall σε αλλη εταιρια και σκευτομαι για Modulus. Απλα εχω την εξης απορια. Στο site δεν βλεπω καποιο σημειο για να κανεις login οποτε αναρωτιεμαι πως ελεγχεις τον λογαριασμο σου, πως κανεις topup κλπ. Μπορει καποιος που εχει υπηρεσιες απο την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια να με κατατοπισει? Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## africa_twin

Το site τους έχει ακόμα πολλές ελλείψεις τις οποίες θα καλύψουν προσεχώς όπως με ενημέρωσαν. Οτιδήποτε θες για φορητότητα, δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό κλπ θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά (2152151500) ή με email (info@modulus.gr) 
To όπλο τους έναντι του ανταγωνισμού είναι προς το παρόν ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και η άψογη γνώση του αντικειμένου από τους ευγενικούς τεχνικούς.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Το site τους έχει ακόμα πολλές ελλείψεις τις οποίες θα καλύψουν προσεχώς όπως με ενημέρωσαν. Οτιδήποτε θες για φορητότητα, δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό κλπ θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά (2152151500) ή με email (info@modulus.gr) 
> To όπλο τους έναντι του ανταγωνισμού είναι προς το παρόν *ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ποιότητα επικοινωνίας* και η άψογη γνώση του αντικειμένου από τους ευγενικούς τεχνικούς.


*ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!!* ποιοτητα!

----------


## oasis

Έρχομαι και γω να επιβεβαίωσω με τη σειρά μου την *ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ* ποιότητα εξερχόμενων κλήσεων της Modulus, καθώς πήρα και γω δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό.
Η ποιότητα των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων (κλήση από σταθερό ΟΤΕ) είναι εφάμιλλη και καλύτερη της Omnivoice, αλλά δε συγκρίνεται με την άψογη ποιότητα των εξερχόμενων.

Θα δοκιμάσω την εταιρία και ως προς το fax και θα σας ενημερώσω.

Η ταχύτητα απάντησης, ενεργοποίησης λογαριασμού και υποστήριξης είναι καλύτερη από καλή!

Πολλά υποσχόμενη εταιρία, με δυναμικό ξεκίνημα.

 :Smile:

----------


## africa_twin

Μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες είχα ping με voips.modulus.gr 11-12 και εδώ και 4-5 μέρες είμαι σταθερά στο 25. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς; Είναι θέμα modulus ή θέμα Wind;

----------


## lakis

> Μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες είχα ping με voips.modulus.gr 11-12 και εδώ και 4-5 μέρες είμαι σταθερά στο 25. Το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς; Είναι θέμα modulus ή θέμα Wind;


Δοκίμασα πριν λίγο από οτε ασύρματο (με πολυ χαμηλό σήμα) και είναι 16-17ms

Φιλικά Λάκης

----------


## africa_twin

Οπότε μάλλον είναι θέμα της Wind. 
Όχι ότι παίζει κανένα ρόλο στην ποιότητα που συνεχίζει να είναι ασυναγώνιστη.

----------


## haris_led

Ping από otenet fastpath:


```
C:\Documents and Settings\haris>ping voips.modulus.gr -n 10

Pinging voips.modulus.gr [194.219.79.39] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=53

Ping statistics for 194.219.79.39:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 10, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 7ms, Average = 6ms
```

πολύ ψήνομαι, αλλά 30 (15+15) ευρώ για μεταφορά αριθμών από την omni είναι πολλά για έναν περιστασιακό χρήστη.  :Thinking:

----------


## Panagioths

Από Wind (Άγιος Δημήτριος, Αθήνα):
Pinging voips.modulus.gr [194.219.79.39] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=53ms TTL=54
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=54
Reply from 194.219.79.39: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=54

Βέβαια πάει μέσω seabone το routing....

----------


## africa_twin

Πρέπει να σαι Interleaved path ε;

----------


## bang

Έχει κανείς τον αναλυτικό τιμοκατάλογο;

----------


## africa_twin

> Έχει κανείς τον αναλυτικό τιμοκατάλογο;


Δικό σου  :Wink:

----------


## aa144

Όσο τον βλέπω αυτόν τον τιμοκατάλογο τόσο πιο πολύ μου αρέσει αυτή η εταιρία...

Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που χρεώνουν τη φορητότητα από άλλη εταιρία, αλλά χρεώνουν και τις τυχόν απορρίψεις, κάτι σαν εκπρόθεσμο ΚΤΕΟ που απαιτείται και επανέλεγχος μου κάνει.

Και κάθε επόμενη φορά που πατάνε το ENTER πληρώνεις μόνο 10 Ευρώ.

Άντε και εις ανώτερα...

----------


## africa_twin

Όντως αυτό είναι για γέλια... Επίσης ενώ έχουν περάσει πάνω από τρεις μήνες που συζητάμε εδώ αυτό το θέμα και το παρακολουθούν άνθρωποι από την Modulus, δεν έχει γίνει καμία προσπάθεια να γίνει το site τους πιο αναλυτικό, φιλικό για την προσέλκυση νέων ιδιωτών πελατών... Όσο καλή και να είναι μια υπηρεσία άμα δεν την σερβίρεις με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο δεν έχει μέλλον!

----------


## oasis

Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, και δεν είδα να το αναφέρει κανείς στο forum, ότι η Inter Telecom έχει ποιότητα εφάμιλλη της ποιότητας της Modulus και της ISDN του OTE. Έχει και μία προωθητική ενέργεια που σου δίνει 60 λεπτά προς σταθερά χωρίς κάποια κατάθεση λεφτών, στην περίπτωση που θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε.

Φιλικά,
Oasis

----------


## africa_twin

> Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, και δεν είδα να το αναφέρει κανείς στο forum, ότι η Inter Telecom έχει ποιότητα εφάμιλλη της ποιότητας της Modulus και της ISDN του OTE. Έχει και μία προωθητική ενέργεια που σου δίνει 60 λεπτά προς σταθερά χωρίς κάποια κατάθεση λεφτών, στην περίπτωση που θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Oasis


Είσαι σε λάθος θέμα... καλύτερα να μεταφερθεί εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## oasis

> Είσαι σε λάθος θέμα... καλύτερα να μεταφερθεί εδώ


Καλησπέρα,
απλά ήθελα να το αναφέρω εδώ γιατί η MODULUS αυτή τη στιγμή έχει την καλύτερη ποιότητα σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μεταξύ όλων των VoIP παρόχων και επειδή συζητιέται εδώ κάτι τέτοιο είπα να το αναφέρω εδώ.

Αν κρίνεται σκόπιμη η μεταφορά του μηνύματα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## dfourt

> Ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα, και δεν είδα να το αναφέρει κανείς στο forum, ότι η Inter Telecom έχει ποιότητα εφάμιλλη της ποιότητας της Modulus και της ISDN του OTE. Έχει και μία προωθητική ενέργεια που σου δίνει 60 λεπτά προς σταθερά χωρίς κάποια κατάθεση λεφτών, στην περίπτωση που θέλετε να δοκιμάσετε.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Oasis


Τη χρησιμοποίησα και εγώ αυτήν την προσφορά με τα 60 λεπτά και δεν με ικανοποίησε.
Μου θύμισε betamax η ποιότητα και βασικά είχε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.
Ίσως φταίει η δρομολόγηση του ISP μου.Μπορεί με άλλον πάροχο να ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

Modulus δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.
Από τις άλλες, καλύτερη ποιότητα σε εμένα έχει η viva και μετά έρχεται η omnivoice.

Πάντως λίγο περίεργο να έχει ποιότητα εφάμιλλη μιας εταιρίας που έχει server στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ping 25ms με viva και Modulus.
77ms με omnivoice
69ms με rynga και 88 με justvoip.
Και με intertelecoms 107ms.

Ξαναλέω, αυτά που αναφέρω είναι από καθαρά υποκειμενικά και μπορεί κάποιος με άλλη γραμμή, να βρίσκει την ποιότητα τη Inter telecoms καλύτερη.Και φυσικά τα pings,που αναφέρω παραπάνω, είναι ένας παράγοντας μόνο που συμβάλει στην ποιότητα της Voip.Υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες που παίζουν,ίσως και σημαντικότερο ρόλο.

Όποιος θέλει, μπορεί να δοκιμάσει την ποιότητα της κάθε εταιρίας μόνος του και να καταλήξει στα δικά του συμπεράσματα.

----------


## oasis

> Τη χρησιμοποίησα και εγώ αυτήν την προσφορά με τα 60 λεπτά και δεν με ικανοποίησε.
> Μου θύμισε betamax η ποιότητα και βασικά είχε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.
> Ίσως φταίει η δρομολόγηση του ISP μου.Μπορεί με άλλον πάροχο να ήταν καλύτερα τα πράγματα.
> 
> Modulus δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.
> Από τις άλλες, καλύτερη ποιότητα σε εμένα έχει η viva και μετά έρχεται η omnivoice.
> 
> Πάντως λίγο περίεργο να έχει ποιότητα εφάμιλλη μιας εταιρίας που έχει server στην Ελλάδα.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ping 25ms με viva και Modulus.
> ...


Μετά από κι άλλες δοκιμές, έρχομαι να πω ότι σε εμένα τουλάχιστον, μόνο κλήσεις προς το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είχαν εξαιρετική ποιότητα. Κλήσεις προς άλλους παρόχους, μέσω inter telecom, είχαν μέτρια προς κακή ποιότητα.

----------


## kmpatra

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις προβλήματα τερματισμού απο modulus σε wind σταθερο? Μου συνέβη 2 φορές,την πρωτη δεν χτυπησε το τηλεφωνο του άλλου και την αλλη χτυπησε αλλα οταν το σηκωσε δεν με ακουγε. Με 2η προσπάθεια και στις 2 περιπτώσεις μιλήσαμε κανονικά.

----------


## agmarios

μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ στη modulus.
Αψογη εξυπηρέτηση, ταχύτατη ενεργοποίηση
πολύ καλή ποιότητα στις εξερχόμενες.

Εισερχόμενες δεν έχω ακόμη. Ίσως θέλει λίγο χρόνο ακόμη λόγω φορητότητας.
Ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοίξω; γενικά στο voip είμαι πρωτάρης.

----------


## mamep

Πως γίνεται η εγγραφή;

----------


## africa_twin

> Πως γίνεται η εγγραφή;


Πάρε τηλέφωνο 2152151500 και ζήτα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό. Τον παρέχουν άμεσα. Δεν υπάρχει (ακόμα) αυτή η επιλογή μέσα από το site.

----------


## ge0rge007

Δεν χρειάζεται να πάρεις εσύ τηλέφωνο, μόλις πατήσεις πάνω στου νούμερο ανοίγει ένα box που βάζεις το τηλέφωνο σου και σε καλούν αυτοί. 

Έκανα και δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ενθουσιασμένος αφού η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική και η εξυπηρέτηση πάρα πολύ καλή! Μου έκανα πολύ καλή εντύπωση που μας προσθέτουν 2 ευρώ για να δοκιμάσουμε την υπηρεσία χωρίς να τους δώσουμε καθόλου χρήματα(ούτε τα στοιχεία της πιστωτικής δεν ζητάνε). Ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να είμαι τόσο ενθουσιασμένος και μετά απο καιρό πάντως!

----------


## nontasaggelis

Σημερα διαπιστωσα με μεγαλη μου ευχαριστηση οτι στο 13000 προστεθηκαν νεες επιλογες και υπηρεσιες!
Ετσι καλωντας το 13000, μπορουμε:
Να μαθουμε το υπολοιπο του λογαριασμου μας.
Να μαθουμε για την χρεωση ενος προορισμου το λεπτο.
Να "βγουμε" με αποκρυψη.
Να κανουμε προωθηση σε αλλον αριθμο ειτε αμεσα ειτε εμμεσα οταν ειμαστε καταλειμενοι η δεν απανταμε.
Να ακυρωσουμε την οποια προωωθηση.
Να συνδεθουμε αμεσα με το 24ωρης λειτουργιας τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων.
κλπ.

Και συνεχιζει η απολυτη ποιοτητα σε ηχο στις κλησεις!( σαν ISDN σε ISDN)!!!
ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ: *ΕΥΓΕ!!!!!*

----------


## africa_twin

Αργά αλλά σταθερά... πάντα τέτοια!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Eaglos

Ερώτηση από άσχετο στο θέμα VoiP.

Μπορείς να έχεις το γνωστό πακέτο Internet και σταθερής από τους
γνωστούς ISP της χώρας μας και μετά να πεις στη Modulus να σου
πάρει το τηλέφωνο από τον ISP και να έχεις το τηλέφωνο σε αυτήν
και το Internet στον ISP; Ο ISP μετά θα σου αναπροσαρμώσει την
τιμή του πακέτου ή δεν γίνεται στα μέσα της χρονιάς;

Από τι εξαρτάται αν θα σου κόβει ο ISP το VoiP;

----------


## dfourt

> Ερώτηση από άσχετο στο θέμα VoiP.
> 
> Μπορείς να έχεις το γνωστό πακέτο Internet και σταθερής από τους
> γνωστούς ISP της χώρας μας και μετά να πεις στη Modulus να σου
> πάρει το τηλέφωνο από τον ISP και να έχεις το τηλέφωνο σε αυτήν
> και το Internet στον ISP; Ο ISP μετά θα σου αναπροσαρμώσει την
> τιμή του πακέτου ή δεν γίνεται στα μέσα της χρονιάς;
> 
> Από τι εξαρτάται αν θα σου κόβει ο ISP το VoiP;


Μπορείς να μεταφέρεις το τηλέφωνό σου από οποιαδήποτε εταιρία σταθερής τηλεφωνίας σε κάποια εταιρία VOIP.(π.χ. Viva, Omnivoice, Modulus)
Το θέμα είναι ότι κατά τη μεταφορά θα καταργηθεί πλήρως η γραμμή που είχες στην εταιρία σταθερής τηλεφωνίας και μαζί και το internet.
Αν έχεις πρόσβαση στο internet από κάποια άλλη γραμμή, αυτό φυσικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα...
Και φυσικά για να κάνεις τη μεταφορά θα πρέπει να έχεις ήδη συμπληρώσει 1 χρόνο στον ISP, διαφορετικά θα σε χρεώσουν τέλος διακοπής.


Κανένας ISP δεν κόβει το VOIP.
Απλά κάποιοι που δίνουν εξοπλισμό που έχει τη δυνατότητα VOIP από μόνος του, διατηρούν το δικαίωμα να κλειδώσουν τον εξοπλισμό αυτόν, ώστε να μην μπορείς εσύ να βάλεις VOIP άλλης εταιρίας.
Αν χρησιμοποιείς δικό σου Voip router ή δικό σου εξοπλισμό ΑΤΑ(βρίσκεις με κάτω από 50€) δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,έχει αναφερθεί κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα με την On telecoms και τα VOIP, αλλά αλλάζοντας την θύρα του VOIP λύνεται πολύ εύκολα.

----------


## johnvam

Κοιτάζοντας σήμερα λίγο στο website της Modulus και συγκεκριμένα σε ενα PDF που έχει πληροφορίες για την VoIP υπηρεσία παρατήρησα αυτό...

Για κάθε κλήση, το κόστος της υπολογίζεται με στρογγυλοποίηση του δεύτερου δεκαδικού ψηφίου προς τα πάνω (π.χ. κλήση αξίας 0,243 € θα χρεωθεί 0,25 €

Νομίζω οτι δεν έχει κανείς άλλος πάροχος στην Ελλάδα... Είναι μειονέκτημα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Panagioths

Αν ισχύει δεν είναι μειονέκτημα αλλά κλεψιά... Στρογγυλοποίηση του γκαρσονιού είναι αυτή!

----------


## haris_led

χαχαχα, βρήκατε και ένα μειονέκτημα!
εντάξει τότε πηγαίνετε στην viva που δεν σας κλέβει όταν χρεώνει ανά λεπτό και τα 61 δευτερόλεπτα μετράνε για 120.  :Hammer:

----------


## johnvam

> χαχαχα, βρήκατε και ένα μειονέκτημα!
> εντάξει τότε πηγαίνετε στην viva που δεν σας κλέβει όταν χρεώνει ανά λεπτό και τα 61 δευτερόλεπτα μετράνε για 120.


Έχω τις εξής παρατηρήσεις:

1) δεν είπε κανένας οτι η Viva είναι καλύτερη στις χρεώσεις...
2) το γεγονός οτι δεν το αναφέρει στο website και το αναφέρει στα ψιλά γράμματα ενός PDF, ΝΑΙ είναι ανησυχητικό και ίσως λίγο παραπλανητικό...
3) σίγουρα υπάρχουν πιο ανταγωνιστικές λύσεις αν κανείς καθήσει απλά να Googl-άρει!!!
4) εγώ απλά έκανα μια επισήμανση μιας και μέχρι στιγμής δεν το είχε αναφέρει κανείς...
5) είμαστε και ζούμε σε μια ελεύθερη κοινωνία και αγορά όπου ο καθένας επιλέγει αυτό που του ταιριάζει καλύτερα! Σίγουρα όμως οφείλουμε να ενημερώνουμε ο ένας τον άλλο... 

Και αυτό ακριβώς έκανα... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## beez

απο hol το ping με modulus αρκετα μετρια. απο το σπιτι 83ms απο το γραφειο 62 ms.

για την στρογγυλοποιηση - για μενα κλεψια ειναι καταρχας η χρέωση ανα λεπτο που χρησιμοποιει η πληθώρα των ελληνικών παρόχων τηλεφωνίας. απο εκει και περα με τον τρόπο υπολογισμού της modulus ουσιαστικα πληρώνεις 1 cent παραπάνω ανα κλήση δηλαδη στις 200 κλήσεις το μηνα -2  ευρώ. θα μπορουσε να ηταν ποιο δικαιη για τον πελάτη η υλοποίηση με την στρογγυλοποιηση προς τα πανω να αρχίζει απο 0,ΧΧ5 και πάνω αλλα τι να πεις.

----------


## dfourt

> απο hol το ping με modulus αρκετα μετρια. απο το σπιτι 83ms απο το γραφειο 62 ms.


Για το ping πρέπει φταίει το γεγονός ότι η modulus φαίνεται(από ένα tracert) να χρησιμοποιεί τη Forthnet σαν πάροχο.

Όπως φαίνεται στα peering matrices που υπάρχουν στα links που παραθέτω, η Forthnet δε συνδέεται μέσω GR-IX με άλλους ελληνικούς παρόχους πλην ΟΤΕ και ΕΔΕΤ.
Οπότε, μοιραία, ένα πακέτο που στέλνεις εσύ από πάροχο πλην των ΟΤΕ,ΕΔΕΤ,forthnet,* πάει στο εξωτερικό και ξαναγυρίζει προκειμένου να φτάσει στο server της modulus.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ παρόχον μέσω GR-IX δες εδώ (το Γ) και εδώ.

Στην παρούσα φάση,λοιπόν, αν θέλεις καλύτερα pings είτε αλλάζεις πάροχο, είτε χρησιμοποιείς viva που "βγαίνει" στο internet από ΟΤΕ, ο οποίος διασυνδέεται με όλους τους Ελληνικούς ISPs.

*Πιθανώς κάποιοι από τους παρόχους που δεν συνδέονται μέσω GR-IX με την forthnet, να συνδέονται απευθείας, αν υπάρχει κάποια συμφωνία μεταξύ τους.Αυτό δεν το ξέρω, αλλά μπορεί ο καθένας να κάνει ένα tracert προς τη modulus και να δει αν τα πακέτα πάνε μέσω εξωτερικού...

----------


## africa_twin

Εγώ πριν από 5 μήνες (αρχές Σεπτέμβρη) περίπου όταν έκανα εγγραφή στην modulus είχα ping στο voips.modulus.gr 12-15ms. Σταδιακά αυτό το νούμερο άρχισε να ανεβαίνει και σήμερα έχω φτάσει τα 50-53ms. Αυτά με Wind και fastpath.
Στο γραφείο με 2αρα σύδεση connex OTE είμαι σταθερά 15ms όλο αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## lakis

> Εγώ πριν από 5 μήνες (αρχές Σεπτέμβρη) περίπου όταν έκανα εγγραφή στην modulus είχα ping στο voips.modulus.gr 12-15ms. Σταδιακά αυτό το νούμερο άρχισε να ανεβαίνει και σήμερα έχω φτάσει τα 50-53ms. Αυτά με Wind και fastpath.
> Στο γραφείο με 2αρα σύδεση connex OTE είμαι σταθερά 15ms όλο αυτό το διάστημα.


Άπο Χαλκιδική εδω με Connex είναι 16ms-17ms σταθερά εδώ και πέντε μήνες περίπου και για μένα... 
Απλά για ενημέρωση
 :Wink:

----------


## dfourt

> Εγώ πριν από 5 μήνες (αρχές Σεπτέμβρη) περίπου όταν έκανα εγγραφή στην modulus είχα ping στο voips.modulus.gr 12-15ms. Σταδιακά αυτό το νούμερο άρχισε να ανεβαίνει και σήμερα έχω φτάσει τα 50-53ms. Αυτά με Wind και fastpath.
> Στο γραφείο με 2αρα σύδεση connex OTE είμαι σταθερά 15ms όλο αυτό το διάστημα.


Αν προσέξεις στο site του GR-IX για τη διασύνδεση Forthnet-Wind λέει:
*no active peering agreement, seen active during last month

Οπότε ίσως αυτό ευθύνεται για την αλλαγή που παρατηρείς.
Όπως και να έχει, δεν νομίζω ότι ένα 60άρι ping έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στη συνομιλία...
Αντιλαμβάνεστε καμία διαφορά όταν μιλάτε?

----------


## africa_twin

> Αν προσέξεις στο site του GR-IX για τη διασύνδεση Forthnet-Wind λέει:
> *no active peering agreement, seen active during last month
> 
> Οπότε ίσως αυτό ευθύνεται για την αλλαγή που παρατηρείς.
> Όπως και να έχει, δεν νομίζω ότι ένα 60άρι ping έχει μεγάλη διαφορά στη συνομιλία...
> Αντιλαμβάνεστε καμία διαφορά όταν μιλάτε?


Όχι απολύτως καμία!!! Η Modulus παραμένει για μένα η ποιοτικότερη εταιρία παροχής voip υπηρεσιών! Εγκυκλοπαιδικά το αναφέρω...  :Smile:

----------


## chrismasgr

Την θεωρείται καλλίτερη από την viva ;

----------


## africa_twin

> Την θεωρείται καλλίτερη από την viva ;


Αυτές οι δύο είναι για μένα οι καλύτερες σε ποιότητα με ένα μικρό προβάδισμα στην modulus. Προσωπική άποψη πάντα, με τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό.

----------


## chrismasgr

Άρα πιστεύεις ότι είναι καλλύτερη η modulus. Ενδιαφέρον . :Thinking:  Πάντως με την viva είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά ....ακριβή .

----------


## johnvam

> Πάντως με την viva είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά ....ακριβή .


Πάντως επειδή έψαχνα κι εγώ μια φθηνή λύση για κινητά Ελλάδας με την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα, το Google-αρα το όλο θέμα και βρήκα την εταιρεία Voiceland απο την διαφήμιση στο Google!

Έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό και την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 4-5 ημέρες και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!

Δες εδώ τα σχόλια μου... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=588327&page=2

----------


## africa_twin

> Πάντως με την viva είμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλά ....ακριβή .


Ακριβή την κάνει η (χαζή) χρέωση ανά λεπτό!  :Thumb down:  κατά τα άλλα είναι σχεδόν στα ίδια επίπεδα με τον ντόπιο ανταγωνισμό!!!

----------


## chrismasgr

> Πάντως επειδή έψαχνα κι εγώ μια φθηνή λύση για κινητά Ελλάδας με την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα, το Google-αρα το όλο θέμα και βρήκα την εταιρεία Voiceland απο την διαφήμιση στο Google!
> 
> Έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό και την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 4-5 ημέρες και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!
> 
> Δες εδώ τα σχόλια μου... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=588327&page=2


Θα την δοκιμάσω και αυτή την εταιρεία




> Ακριβή την κάνει η (χαζή) χρέωση ανά λεπτό!  κατά τα άλλα είναι σχεδόν στα ίδια επίπεδα με τον ντόπιο ανταγωνισμό!!!


Και εγώ για την χρέωση ανα λεπτό εννοώ και είπα ότι είναι ακριβή.

----------


## oasis

> Θα την δοκιμάσω και αυτή την εταιρεία
> 
> 
> 
> Και εγώ για την χρέωση ανα λεπτό εννοώ και είπα ότι είναι ακριβή.


Έχουν και ωραία αριθμοσειρά αυτοί! 212-222-χχχχ 
Η ετήσια χρέωση 18€/αριθμό καλή, αλλά η τιμή της Omnivoice παραμένει ασυναγώνιστη.

Περιμένω δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό!

----------


## johnvam

> Περιμένω δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό!


Σήμερα το πρωί μου έστειλαν mail για πρόβλημα στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο website... Στο λέω μήπως και χρησιμοποίησες την φόρμα οπότε μάλλον έφυγε στον κάδο το mail...  :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sorry:

----------


## chrismasgr

Καο εγώ δεν μπορώ να στείλω email .

----------


## johnvam

> Καο εγώ δεν μπορώ να στείλω email .


Τι εννοείς..?

----------


## chrismasgr

Βασικά έγραψα σε λάθος thread . Sorry  :Sorry:  johnvam	θα σου στείλω pm .

----------


## oasis

> Σήμερα το πρωί μου έστειλαν mail για πρόβλημα στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας στο website... Στο λέω μήπως και χρησιμοποίησες την φόρμα οπότε μάλλον έφυγε στον κάδο το mail...



Χαίρεται, μμμμμ, μέσω φόρμας έκανα την "αίτηση". Θα μιλήσω τηλεφωνικά από Δευτέρα, δε με επείγει!
(Παρεπιπτόντως, σήμερα που καλούσα από 13:00 έως 14:00 δεν απάνταγε κανείς)

Καλημέρα!

----------


## johnvam

Εγώ έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό εδώ και μερικές ημέρες και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος γενικά!!! προσπάθησα να πάρω κι εγω τηλέφωνο μια φορά αλλά δεν το σηκώνανε. Στα e-mail πάντως απαντάνε πολύ γρήγορα!!! οπότε μου κάνει κι αυτό! Επίσης έχουν το καλό ότι έχουν ελάχιστο ποσό μέσω Paypal 5€!!!

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ανοίξουμε νέο thread για την Voiceland!

----------


## haris_led

Εγώ σκέφτομαι να μεταφέρω τον αριθμό μου στην Modulus αλλά φοβάμαι ότι σε 2 χρόνια πάλι σαν την Omnivoice θα καταλήξει και θα πάμε πάλι σε κάποια άλλη.
Επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι στην τελική η μόνη σίγουρη μακροπρόθεσμα είναι η viva. :S

----------


## kostas2005

Mπορείς να κάνεις register από πολλά σημεία και να δέχεσαι την κλήση.. 
δηλαδή σαν την viva η τα ring group της omni?

----------


## greatst

> Πάντως επειδή έψαχνα κι εγώ μια φθηνή λύση για κινητά Ελλάδας με την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα, το Google-αρα το όλο θέμα και βρήκα την εταιρεία Voiceland απο την διαφήμιση στο Google!
> 
> Έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό και την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 4-5 ημέρες και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!
> 
> Δες εδώ τα σχόλια μου... http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=588327&page=2




Off Topic


		Ερώτηση περί Voiceland: στα πόσα δεκαδικά ψηφία του ευρώ στρογγυλοποιεί την χρέωση της κάθε κλήσης;  :Thinking:

----------


## johnvam

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ερώτηση περί Voiceland: στα πόσα δεκαδικά ψηφία του ευρώ στρογγυλοποιεί την χρέωση της κάθε κλήσης;


Εγω την χρησιμοποιώ εδω και μερικες ημέρες και δεν έχω καταλάβει οτι στρογγυλοποιεί... Χρεώνει πραγματικά όσο μιλάω!

----------


## greatst

> Εγω την χρησιμοποιώ εδω και μερικες ημέρες και δεν έχω καταλάβει οτι στρογγυλοποιεί... Χρεώνει πραγματικά όσο μιλάω!


Για να το διευκρινίσουμε λίγο αυτό:

λέει στον κατάλογο ότι




> Ελλάδα – Σταθερά     0.0179 € / λεπτό


και το ερώτημα είναι: σε μία κλήση 1 δεπτερολέπτου πόσο αφαιρεί από το υπόλοιπο σου;

----------


## johnvam

> Για να το διευκρινίσουμε λίγο αυτό:
> 
> λέει στον κατάλογο ότι
> 
> 
> 
> και το ερώτημα είναι: σε μία κλήση 1 δεπτερολέπτου πόσο αφαιρεί από το υπόλοιπο σου;


Δύσκολα μου βάζεις... Εξάλλου τι νόημα έχει? Το νούμερο θα είναι πολύ μικρό...

----------


## greatst

> Δύσκολα μου βάζεις... Εξάλλου τι νόημα έχει? Το νούμερο θα είναι πολύ μικρό...


Ας δοκιμάσουμε κάτι απλούστερο: βρες μια κλήση από τις τελευταίες σου και κάνε ένα copy-paste τη διάρκεια και την χρέωση.

πχ (τυχαία τα νούμερα στο παράδειγμα):

διάρκεια κλήσης: 2 λεπτά και 17 δεπτερόλεπτα
κόστος: 0.04087167 ευρώ

ΥΓ: το σύμβολο . αναφέρεται στην υποδιαστολή

----------


## johnvam

> Ας δοκιμάσουμε κάτι απλούστερο: βρες μια κλήση από τις τελευταίες σου και κάνε ένα copy-paste τη διάρκεια και την χρέωση.
> 
> πχ (τυχαία τα νούμερα στο παράδειγμα):
> 
> διάρκεια κλήσης: 2 λεπτά και 17 δεπτερόλεπτα
> κόστος: 0.04087167 ευρώ
> 
> ΥΓ: το σύμβολο . αναφέρεται στην υποδιαστολή


Greece Athens	02:15	0.033 EUR

Οι τιμη είναι προ ΦΠΑ.

----------


## greatst

> Greece Athens	02:15	0.033 EUR
> 
> Οι τιμη είναι προ ΦΠΑ.


Ok, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nontasaggelis

_Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι, την Πέμπτη 23 Φεβρουαρίου 2012 μεταξύ 03:00π.μ. και 05:00π.μ., στα πλαίσια προγραμματισμένων εργασιών συντήρησης στο datacenter το οποίο φιλοξενεί τους servers μας για τις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα, ενδέχεται να μην είναι διαθέσιμο το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας που παρέχονται.

Οι εργασίες αναμένεται να διαρκέσουν περίπου 15 λεπτά και μετά την ολοκλήρωσή τους, οι υπηρεσίες μας θα επανέλθουν στην κανονική λειτουργία τους.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή απορία επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο 13000 (από το δίκτυο της Modulus) ή στο 215 215 1500 ή στο telecoms@modulus.gr

H ομάδα υποστήριξης_

www.modulus.gr

----------


## africa_twin

Αυτά να τα βλέπουν άλλες εταιρείες που ήταν μέρες που υπολειτουργούσαν χωρίς προειδοποίηση και ούτε μια ανακοίνωση δεν έβγαλαν!  
Μπράβο στη Modulus!  :One thumb up:

----------


## beez

να πω την εμπειρια μου και εγω για την modulus. διαβασα καλα λογια εδω στο φορουμ οποτε ειπα να τους δοκιμάσω. στην αρχή μου δωσανε 2 ευρω δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμο. η ποιοτητα ειναι παρα πολυ καλη, ουσιαστικα δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι ειναι voip αν δεν στο πουνε. μεχρι στιγμης ποτε δεν μου εχει συμβει να μην βγαινουν κλησεις κτλπ. η εξυπηρετηση του τεχνικου τμηματος υποδειγματικη, να μιλαω με το τεχνικο τους τμημα, και με demo λογαριασμο, ουσιαστικα δηλαδη χωρις να ειναι σιγουροι οτι θα γινω πελατης τους, να πολεμαμε 2 ωρες να συνδεσουμε το τηλεφωνικό μου κεντρο που έκανε νερα.

δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλον voip provider αλλα με αυτα που ειδα απο την modulus δεν ειχα λογο να παω σε καποιον αλλον - πραγματικά άριστοι. μακαρι να παραμείνουν ετσι οσο θα μεγαλώνουν. απο οτι φαινετε η platforma ειναι υπο ανάπτυξη οποτε ελπίζω σε επιπλεον δυνατότητας στο μελλον -π.χ δεν υποστηριζουν αποστολη φαξ, η αυτοματο top-up του λογαριασμου οταν πεφτει το υπόλοιπο.

----------


## chrismasgr

Μπορεί να είναι καλή έχει ένα μειωνέκτημα . Ότι δεν έχει πλατφόρμα ελέγχου μέσα από το internet. Τι να το κάνω εάν θα πρέπει να παίρνω συνέχεια το cc για να αλλάξω κάτι ή να κάνω αγορά.

----------


## jap

Εντάξει την αγορά μία φορά την κάνεις, η απουσία πλατφόρμας είναι το πρόβλημα. Θέλουμε την ποιότητα κλήσεων και την ταχύτητα υποστήριξης της modulus, τις τιμές της omnivoice, την πλατφόρμα και την ποιότητα υποστήριξης της viva  :Razz:

----------


## Lagman

Την είχα δοκιμάσει και εγώ για ένα μικρό διάστημα από connx OTE όλα άψογα.

----------


## beez

τι παραπανω προσφερει η πλατφόρμα ελεγχου απο το ιντερνετ δηλαδη? να μπορεις να αλλαξεις τον κωδικο χρηστη ονλαιν? εχουν καποια εφαρμογη που μπορεις να δεις το κοστος και την διαρκεια της κλησεις. πιστευω για τον μεσο χρηστη το σεταρεις και το ξεχνας. πραγματικα μακαρι να παραμεινουν καλοι οσο θα αυξάνετε ο αριθμός των χρηστών.

απο οτι μου λενε ο λογος για την ποιοτητα ειναι οτι τα δεδομενα ειναι ασυμπίεστα. ενα μειονέκτημα για επιχειρηση ειναι οτι για την ωρα δεν υποστηρίζετε το φσξ με οτι αυτο σημαινει - 8α κανω μια δοκιμη καποια στιγμη να στειλω φαξ μεσω voip.

----------


## svizi

Καλησπέρα,

ξέρει κανείς τις ρυθμίσεις για asterisk.
Προς το παρόν έχω πρόβλημα να κάνω κλήσεις προς τα έξω, ενώ δέχομαι κανονικά.

----------


## beez

φιλε γιατι δεν τους παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο να σε βοηθησουν?

----------


## svizi

Εντάξει πήρα τηλέφωνο και με βοηθήσανε. Όλα καλά.

----------


## africa_twin

Η εξυπηρέτηση τους είναι υποδειγματική! 2-3 φορές που τους χρειάστηκα ήταν ευγενικότατοι και κατατοπιστικότατοι! Μαζί με την άψογη ποιότητα κλήσεων είναι τα "δυνατά χαρτιά" της εταιρίας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dreamercon

Πήρα έναν δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό με την modulus. Πως μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το voice mail, ή μήπως δεν υπάρχει καθόλου voice mail/τηλεφωνητής;

----------


## svizi

Από ότι ξέρω δεν έχει. Αν πάρεις από Modulus στο 13000 έχει κάποια πράγματα στις ψηφιακές ευκολίες αλλά δεν λέει τίποτα για voicemail.

----------


## dreamercon

> Από ότι ξέρω δεν έχει. Αν πάρεις από Modulus στο 13000 έχει κάποια πράγματα στις ψηφιακές ευκολίες αλλά δεν λέει τίποτα για voicemail.


Τεράστια έλλειψη αν δεν έχει καθόλου voice mail.

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ερώτηση μου σχετικά, μου απάντησαν "Υπάρχει δυνατότητα VoiceMail to Email κατά την οποία το ηχητικό μήνυμα σας αποστέλλεται ώς attachement με email. Η δυνατότητα αυτή δεν παρέχεται κατά την δοκιμαστική χρήση του λογαριασμού αλλά μόνο κατά την μόνιμη χρήση. Η υπηρεσία παρέχεται δωρεάν."

Έχει κανένας χρησιμοποιήσει το voice mail της modulus?

----------


## pan.nl

Μου άνοιξαν δοκιμαστικά λογαριασμό για 10 ημέρες με σταθερό νούμερο για εισερχόμενες. Μπορώ να πω πως η ποιότητα ήχου είναι εξαιρετική. Επίσης, ανταποκρίνονται πολύ γρήγορα στα e-mails μου. Μοναδικό μεινέκτημα η απουσία online διαχείρισης του λογαριασμού, αλλά θα τον έχω μόνο για εισερχόμενες οπότε μικρό το κακό. 

Μολονότι ο αριθμός κοστίζει αρκετά περισσότερο από την Omnivoice, θεωρώ πως η ποιότητα ήχου είναι σοβαρό κριτήριο επιλογής.

----------


## haris_led

Καλά και ωραία, αλλά:



> Φορητότητα αριθμού μορφής 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ από άλλο πάροχο	Δύο (2) εισερχόμενα κανάλια φωνής	*15 € εφάπαξ + 15 € / έτος*


Δεν συμφέρει δυστυχώς :/

----------


## africa_twin

*Ευχάριστα Νέα!!!*
Δελτίο Τύπου - Αθήνα, 31 Οκτωβρίου 2012
Θέμα: *Νέες μειωμένες τιμές προς κινητά Ελλάδας από την 1 Νοεμβρίου 2012*
Η Modulus A.E. ανακοινώνει τη μείωση του τέλους τερματισμού προς τα Εθνικά Δίκτυα Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας για κλήσεις που εκκινούν από το δίκτυό της, το οποίο ανέρχεται από την Πέμπτη 1 Νοεμβρίου 2012 σε *0,0689 €* ανά λεπτό ομιλίας (0,056 € χωρίς τον Φ.Π.Α.) από 0,0984 € (0,08 € χωρίς τον Φ.Π.Α.) που ίσχυε προηγουμένως. Οι νέες τιμές αφορούν υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές.
Με τις νέες τιμές, οι οποίες μεταφέρουν στους πελάτες τηλεφωνίας της Modulus το όφελος από τη ρύθμιση των αντίστοιχων τελών χονδρικής από την Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ., η Modulus αποδεικνύει έμπρακτα την προσήλωσή της στην παροχή ποιοτικών και ανταγωνιστικών προϊόντων τηλεφωνίας, παραμένοντας μία από τις οικονομικότερες εταιρείες παροχής υπηρεσιών φωνής μέσω διαδικτύου στην Ελλάδα.
http://www.modulus.gr/news/nees-meiw...inhta-elladas/

----------


## haris_led

Ουάου!
Τώρα όντως μετανιώνω που έκανα φορητότητα στην viva!  :Sad:

----------


## africa_twin

Όντως ευχάριστη έκπληξη και σε συνδυασμό με την άψογη ποιότητα νομίζω δεν έχει αντίπαλο τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## svizi

Ναι σημαντική μείωση. 

Επίσης πιλοτικά διαθέτουν και virtual pbx.

----------


## mazout

Βάζοντας στο Elastix στο inbound route στο DID τον αριθμό μου 231 231 xxxx δεν μπορεί να με καλέσει κάποιος(βγάζει ένα μήνυμα στα αγγλικά και λέει το username μου). Όταν το βάζω όμως any/any  χτυπάει κανονικά.
Τι παίζει???

----------


## lakis

> Βάζοντας στο Elastix στο inbound route στο DID τον αριθμό μου 231 231 xxxx δεν μπορεί να με καλέσει κάποιος(βγάζει ένα μήνυμα στα αγγλικά και λέει το username μου). Όταν το βάζω όμως any/any  χτυπάει κανονικά.
> Τι παίζει???


Πρέπει να στείλει email να τους πεις να στέλνουν σαν DID το γεωγραφικό σου αριθμό. Απο Default στέλνουν το user name σου.
Στείλε ενα mail και θα είσαι οκ!
 :Wink:

----------


## mazout

> Πρέπει να στείλει email να τους πεις να στέλνουν σαν DID το γεωγραφικό σου αριθμό. Απο Default στέλνουν το user name σου.
> Στείλε ενα mail και θα είσαι οκ!


Ωραιος. Βάζοντας σαν DID το username μου δουλευει κανονικά. 
Thanks

----------


## johnvam

Good!!

----------


## mamep

Αναλυτικό τιμοκατάλογο για όλους τους προορισμούς που θα βρούμε;

----------


## chrismasgr

Με ενημέρωσαν από την modulus ότι μέσα στο 2013 θα φτιάξουν ιντερνετική παρακολούθηση του λογαριασμου.

----------


## kostas2005

πολύ καλό νέο θα συνδυαστεί άψογα με την καλή ποιότητα ήχου που λέτε..
Μακάρι να βάλουνε μερικά extension και μια blacklist

----------


## Sovjohn

Από τη Modulus και την εξυπηρέτηση της είμαι τόσο ικανοποιημένος (μαζί με την τέλεια ποιότητα που είχε το demo account μου), που μεταφέρω εκεί αριθμούς μου από την Viva και αλλού, για να τους χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά από εκείνους.

Όλοι όσοι έχουν μιλήσει μαζί μου (γιατί πρόκειται και για περίεργη περίπτωση, απ' τη μία θέλω vPBX, απ' την άλλή ήθελα αγγλικά τιμολόγια για να περνιούνται ως έξοδα στο εξωτερικό, περίεργη περίπτωση είπαμε...) έχουν αποδειχθεί απόλυτα γνώστες του αντικειμένου τους και πολύ φιλικοί ταυτόχρονα. 

Προτείνονται. Έχουν μερικά μικρά θέματα (π.χ. μη online management) αλλά γενικότερα ανταποκρίνονται, θεωρώ, πλήρως σε απαιτητικές προσδοκίες! Δοκιμάστε τους!

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλά και ωραία, αλλά:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Φορητότητα αριθμού μορφής 2ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ από άλλο πάροχο	Δύο (2) εισερχόμενα κανάλια φωνής	*15 € εφάπαξ + 15 € / έτος*
> 
> ...


Η φορητότητα παντού απ' ότι έχω δει στην 30ρα βρίσκεται. Αυτοί τουλάχιστον το έχουν στο 15+15, η Viva (και άλλοι) χρεώνουν 18 € τον αριθμό κάθε χρόνο και 12 € τη φορητότητα, οπότε μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο βγαίνει ακριβότερα.

----------


## agmarios

όταν έχεις εντυπώσεις από το vPBX να μας τις γράψεις γιατί με ενδιαφέρει. Όταν ρώτησα δεν υποστήριζε fax.

----------


## africa_twin

Μετά από αυτό της Omnivoice περιμένουμε ανάλογη απάντηση...

----------


## dimsi

> Μετά από αυτό της Omnivoice περιμένουμε ανάλογη απάντηση...


Να δουμε και εμπρακτως την συμπεριφορα στον πελατη (λογω μειωσης των τελων τερματισμου) και οχι μονο στην κονομα ,οπως κανουν οι περισσοτεροι εναλλακτικοι και αλλοι.Περιμμενουμε να δουμε την Ιντερνετικη διαχειρηση του λογαριασμου.

----------


## dpetka2001

Παιδιά ζήτησα και μου έστειλαν με email τον αναλυτικό κατάλογο ανά προορισμό και εμένα που με ενδιαφέρει για κινητά στην Αγγλία αναφέρει 0.0492 - 0.2804 €. Πώς θα 
ξέρω τι θα χρεωθώ ακριβώς? Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Παιδιά ζήτησα και μου έστειλαν με email τον αναλυτικό κατάλογο ανά προορισμό και εμένα που με ενδιαφέρει για κινητά στην Αγγλία αναφέρει 0.0492 - 0.2804 €. Πώς θα 
> ξέρω τι θα χρεωθώ ακριβώς? Ξέρει κανείς?


Ναι. Αφού αποκτήσεις λογαριασμό (έστω και δοκιμαστικό), θα καλέσεις από τον αριθμό Modulus το 13000 χωρίς χρέωση, και θα πατήσεις 1 και μετά 2 (Πληρ. Χρεώσεων--->Χρέωση για προορισμό). Θα σου πει να πατήσεις το κινητό που θέλεις, και θα σου πει ποια είναι η χρέωση.

Για τα περισσότερα κινητά Αγγλίας κάπου στα 5 cent / min κυμαίνεται, δεν ξέρω αν κάποιο πολύ συγκεκριμένο φάσμα είναι ακριβότερο, δεν έχω βρει κάτι ακόμα όμως.

----------


## stef128

Να προσθεσω οτι η εταιρια δίνει και vpbx δωρεαν ( off topic ) δηλαδη , softphone - modem - ata - android , ανηκουν στο ιδιο ringgroup και χτυπανε ταυτοχρονα ( σου δινουν 3 usernames ) !!

----------


## spartak

Για να ανοιξουμε λογαριασμό στη Modulus πρέπει να επικοινωνησουμε με email? Δε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε με αυτοματοποιημένο τρόπο όπως στο Viva?

----------


## africa_twin

> Για να ανοιξουμε λογαριασμό στη Modulus πρέπει να επικοινωνησουμε με email? Δε μπορούμε να το κάνουμε με αυτοματοποιημένο τρόπο όπως στο Viva?


 Είτε με email είτε τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## Dimitris35

εκανα και εγω λογαριασμο στην modulus (να στε καλα παιδες του adsl.gr με τις πληροφοριες σας) και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος,η ποιοτητα της κλησης ειναι πολυ καλη και δεν εχω καθολου καθυστερηση.
Στις εξερχομενες για σταθερα παντως ειναι λιγο ακριβο,γνωριζει καποιος αλλο παρομοιο παροχο που να δινει καποιο δοκιμαστικο λογαριασμο για εξερχομενες σε σταθερα,διοτι σκεφτομαι να κρατησω την modulus μονο για εισερχομενες

----------


## haris_led

> εκανα και εγω λογαριασμο στην modulus (να στε καλα παιδες του adsl.gr με τις πληροφοριες σας) και ειμαι ικανοποιημενος,η ποιοτητα της κλησης ειναι πολυ καλη και δεν εχω καθολου καθυστερηση.
> Στις εξερχομενες για σταθερα παντως ειναι λιγο ακριβο,γνωριζει καποιος αλλο παρομοιο παροχο που να δινει καποιο δοκιμαστικο λογαριασμο για εξερχομενες σε σταθερα,διοτι σκεφτομαι να κρατησω την modulus μονο για εισερχομενες


Όταν λες ακριβό σε σταθερά (Ελλάδας φαντάζομαι) τι εννοείς; Έχεις υπόψιν κάποια άλλη εταιρία voip που να δίνει φτηνότερα;
Αν αναφέρεσαι σε betamax συγκρίνεις πορτοκάλια με καρπούζια, να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε από τώρα.

----------


## Dimitris35

ναι σε σταθερα Ελλαδας εννοω
οχι δεν εχω υποψιν αλλη εταιρια γι'αυτο ρωταω
δεν εκανα καμια συγκριση

----------


## pan.nl

Νομίζω πως οι τιμές της Modulus κυμαίνονται στον μέσο όρο για VoIP. Η ποιότητα ήχου είναι αξιοπρεπέσταση και η εξυπηρέτηση είναι άριστη. Σίγουρα σαν δεύτερη ή ακόμα και πρώτη λύση για εισερχόμενες συμφέρει και με το παραπάνω.

----------


## dimsi

> Νομίζω πως οι τιμές της Modulus κυμαίνονται στον μέσο όρο για VoIP. Η ποιότητα ήχου είναι αξιοπρεπέσταση και η εξυπηρέτηση είναι άριστη. Σίγουρα σαν δεύτερη ή ακόμα και πρώτη λύση για εισερχόμενες συμφέρει και με το παραπάνω.


Απο ποιοτητα ηχου και εξηπηρετηση ειναι πολυ καλη,αλλα ως προς τις χρεωσεις προς Κινητά Cosmote, Vodafone, WIND, Q και λοιπών Εικονικών Παρόχων Δικτύων Κινητής 	0,0689 € / λεπτό, μεγαλυτερη και απο τον ΟΤΕ που ειναι ενιαία ανά λεπτό χρέωση για όλες της Εταιρίες Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας
 0,06161 €/ λεπτό)συμπ.ΦΠΑ.Πιστευω για Voip ειναι ακριβη.Μεχρι και η 4net  κατεβασε την χρεωση προς κινητα. :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Απο ποιοτητα ηχου και εξηπηρετηση ειναι πολυ καλη,αλλα ως προς τις χρεωσεις προς Κινητά Cosmote, Vodafone, WIND, Q και λοιπών Εικονικών Παρόχων Δικτύων Κινητής 	0,0689 € / λεπτό, μεγαλυτερη και απο τον ΟΤΕ που ειναι ενιαία ανά λεπτό χρέωση για όλες της Εταιρίες Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας
>  0,06161 €/ λεπτό)συμπ.ΦΠΑ.Πιστευω για Voip ειναι ακριβη.Μεχρι και η 4net  κατεβασε την χρεωση προς κινητα.


Με τα κινητά, δεν θεωρώ ότι η τιμή αυτή θα μείνει για πάντα. Απλά η αλλαγή των τελών τερματισμού είναι ακόμα "πρόσφατη", και στους VOIP παρόχους οι κλήσεις προς κινητά είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της κερδοφορίας τους από ότι στους σταθερούς (που έχουν και σαφέστατα πιο "παχυλά" πάγια ή άλλα τέλη χρήσης).

Η Viva ας πούμε που είναι και μεγαλύτερος αναλογικά πάροχος, ακόμα στο... 0,10 € τα έχει.

Νομίζω ότι κινήσεις σαν της forthnet θα αναγκάσουν τους VOIP providers να αναθεωρήσουν, αλλά προς το παρόν απλά "παίζουν ενάντια στον χρόνο". Αν θέλουν να είναι ανταγωνιστικοί, πρέπει να μειώσουν τις τιμές, αν τις μειώσουν όσο μειώθηκαν και τα τέλη τερματισμού, συζητάμε για τουλάχιστον 3 eurocent μείωση, αυτό προς το παρόν είναι "απλά κέρδος" για αυτούς.

Θα δούμε - αλλά όχι ακόμα, τις επόμενες εβδομάδες, ίσως, να αναπροσαρμοστούν οι τιμοκατάλογοι (ειδικά εφόσον, τώρα πια, υπάρχει το επιχείρημα που "πονάει" - "Ο ΟΤΕ (!) είναι φθηνότερος").

Κατά τα άλλα, τουλάχιστον η Modulus έχει την ποιότητα + εξυπηρέτηση ώστε να δικαιολογεί τις όποιες τιμές - Για τη Viva δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο, και η ποιότητα είναι μέτρια απ' ότι έχω δει, και η εξυπηρέτηση (ή μάλλον, τεχνική υποστήριξη) απλά ανύπαρκτη - Οπότε εκείνοι απλά κλέβουν, σε σύγκριση με ότι (δεν) παρέχουν.

----------


## nontasaggelis

*ENHMEΡΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΑΒΑ ΜΕ EMAIL:
*
_

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το Σάββατο 23 Φεβρουαρίου 2013 και μεταξύ των ωρών 03:00 π.μ. και 06:00 π.μ., στα πλαίσια προγραμματισμένων εργασιών αναβάθμισης, θα υπάρξει ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας που σας παρέχουμε. Μετά το πέρας των εργασιών οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας θα επανέλθουν σε κανονική λειτουργία.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή απορία επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο 13000 (από το δίκτυο της Modulus) ή στο +30 215 215 1500 ή στο telecoms@modulus.gr.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

H ομάδα διαχείρισης δικτύου

PLANNED MAINTENANCE NOTIFICATION

We would like to inform you that a planned upgrade of our telecommunications platform will take place on Saturday, February 23th, 2013, between 03:00 am and 06:00 am (GMT+2). During the procedure, which is expected to only last a few minutes, all telecommunications services built on top of our VoIP platform will not be available. Following the upgrade, all services will resume operation.

For inquiries, you may contact our customer care department by dialing 13000 from within the Modulus network, or (+30) 215 215 15 00 from other public telephony networks. Alternatively, you can write us at telecoms@modulus.gr.

Thank you for your patience.

The Network Operations Team


Modulus SA

118D Kifisias AVE
115 26 Athens
Greece
http://www.modulus.gr

Tel: +30 215 215 1500
Fax: +30 215 215 1509_

----------


## pan.nl

Εδώ και ώρα το SPA 3000 μου αδυνατεί να συνδεθεί; Κάλεσα τη Modulus από άλλη γραμμή στο 215 215 1500 αλλά η κλήση δε βγαίνει. Αντιμετωπίζει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα σήμερα; Πιθανόν η αναβάθμιση που έκαναν να δημιούργησε πρόβλημα. Τους έστειλα e-mail και αναμένω. Τί το 'θελα και έγραφα περί 100% αξιοπιστίας πριν... :Razz: 

Edit: Επανήλθε. Αρκετά γρήγορη ανταπόκριση. :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimitris35

γνωριζει καποιος,ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος codec για modulus

----------


## africa_twin

G711 αν έχεις γραμμή από μέτρια και πάνω ή διαφορετικά G729

----------


## dimsi

> γνωριζει καποιος,ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος codec για modulus


G711A.

----------


## Dimitris35

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## pan.nl

Έχω ρυθμίσει τον λογαριασμό της Modulus στο κινητό (με codec το G729) και στο Linksys SPA3000 στο σπίτι (με codec το G711). Υπάρχει τρόπος όταν με καλούν και είμαι συνδεδεμένος και από τις δύο συσκευές να χτυπούν ταυτόχρονα και να μπορώ να απαντήσω από οποιαδήποτε συσκευή; Αυτό που παρατηρώ τώρα είναι πως οι εισερχόμενες χτυπούν μόνο στη συσκευή που έκανε πιο πρόσφατα login. 

Επίσης παρατήρησα πως μετά τις πρόσφατες εργασίες συντήρησης που έκαναν η ποιότητα του ήχου στις εισερχόμενες φαίνεται να έχει πέσει λίγο. Εξαρτάται από που με καλούν βέβαια. Οι εισερχόμενες από HOL για παράδειγμα έχουν πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου από τις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## thourios

> Έχω ρυθμίσει τον λογαριασμό της Modulus στο κινητό (με codec το G729) και στο Linksys SPA3000 στο σπίτι (με codec το G711). Υπάρχει τρόπος όταν με καλούν και είμαι συνδεδεμένος και από τις δύο συσκευές να χτυπούν ταυτόχρονα και να μπορώ να απαντήσω από οποιαδήποτε συσκευή; Αυτό που παρατηρώ τώρα είναι πως οι εισερχόμενες χτυπούν μόνο στη συσκευή που έκανε πιο πρόσφατα login. 
> 
> Επίσης παρατήρησα πως μετά τις πρόσφατες εργασίες συντήρησης που έκαναν η ποιότητα του ήχου στις εισερχόμενες φαίνεται να έχει πέσει λίγο. Εξαρτάται από που με καλούν βέβαια. Οι εισερχόμενες από HOL για παράδειγμα έχουν πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου από τις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ.




Off Topic


		Ενώ αντιθέτως παρατηρώ ότι  , εισερχόμενες-εξερχόμενες από HOL μέσω omnivoice,  είναι χάλια σε σημείο όταν μιλάει ο ένας να πρέπει να σταματάει ο άλλος σαν χρήση  ασύρματου δηλαδή τις περισσότερς φορές. Με άλλους παρόχους δεν συμβαίνει αυτό.
	



 :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris35

το επιβεβαιωνω και γω, η συσκευη που εκανε πρωτη login χτυπαει μονο.Oι υπολοιπες κανουνε login,αλλα δεν χτυπανε

----------


## Dimitris35

γινεται να στειλω και να λαβω φαξ  με την modulus?

----------


## chrismasgr

Ναι , γίνεται να στείλεις και να λάβεις fax με χρήση εξοπλισμούμε υποστήριξη πρωτοκόλλου Τ.38 .

----------


## pan.nl

Και η σχετική σημερινή επίσημη ανακοίνωση που έλαβα μέσω e-mail:

Ανακοίνωση για την Αποστολή και Λήψη FAX

Βρισκόμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε την υποστήριξη της μετάδοσης FAX μέσω του δικτύου της Modulus (FoIP).

Για την αξιόπιστη αποστολή και λήψη FAX, προτείνεται η χρήση εξοπλισμού με υποστήριξη του πρωτοκόλλου Τ.38.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή απορία επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο 13000 (από το δίκτυο της Modulus) ή στο (+30) 215 215 1500 ή στο telecoms@modulus.gr.

H Ομάδα Διαχείρισης Δικτύου

----------


## PGouv

> το επιβεβαιωνω και γω, η συσκευη που εκανε πρωτη login χτυπαει μονο.Oι υπολοιπες κανουνε login,αλλα δεν χτυπανε


Και τι λύση εχεις για αυτο; Μακαρι παντως να το λυσουν. Απο οτι φενεται αυτος ο περιορισμος δεν ισχυει σε ολους τους παροχους.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Επικοινωνεις με την εταιρεια και ζητας την δημιουργια επιπλεων λογαριασμων, οι οποιοι α) θα εμφανιζουν στη αναγνωριση σε αυτους που καλεις τον αριθμο που θες (που εχεις ηδη), και β) θα χτυπουν ολοι μαζι παραλληλα κατα την κληση του συγκεκριμενου αριθμου!
Σε δυο λεπτα θα σε εχουν ετοιμο!

----------


## africa_twin

> Επικοινωνεις με την εταιρεια και ζητας την δημιουργια επιπλεων λογαριασμων, οι οποιοι α) θα εμφανιζουν στη αναγνωριση σε αυτους που καλεις τον αριθμο που θες (που εχεις ηδη), και β) θα χτυπουν ολοι μαζι παραλληλα κατα την κληση του συγκεκριμενου αριθμου!
> Σε δυο λεπτα θα σε εχουν ετοιμο!


+1 
τεχνικά μόνο έτσι μπορεί να δουλέψει!!!  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Άρα το κόστος ανεβαίνει στα 2,5 Ευρώ τον μήνα (που δεν είναι απαγορευτικό) για να χτυπάει ταυτόχρονα σε δύο συσκευές σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες.
Στην ιστοσελίδα τους διαβάζω επίσης πως για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό δίνουν 2 κανάλια εισερχόμενων κλήσεων. Τί σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## kmpatra

> Ναι , γίνεται να στείλεις και να λάβεις fax με χρήση εξοπλισμούμε υποστήριξη πρωτοκόλλου Τ.38 .


π.χ με χρήση softphone που υποστηριζει Τ38 όπως το zoiper ?

----------


## PGouv

> Άρα το κόστος ανεβαίνει στα 2,5 Ευρώ τον μήνα (που δεν είναι απαγορευτικό) για να χτυπάει ταυτόχρονα σε δύο συσκευές σε διαφορετικές τοποθεσίες.
> Στην ιστοσελίδα τους διαβάζω επίσης πως για κάθε τηλεφωνικό αριθμό δίνουν 2 κανάλια εισερχόμενων κλήσεων. Τί σημαίνει αυτό;


Οτι μπορεις να εχεις 2 ταυτοχρονες κλήσεις εισερχομενες.Δε ξερω ομως αν ειναι αποκλειστικα απο δημοσιο δικτυο ή και καθαρα voip κλήσεις. Δε ξερω αν απαραίτητα ανεβαινει το κοστος. Ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα. Πχ αν θελω να το εχω σε 10 συσκευες ταυτοχρονα δε ξερω αν σου κανουν 10 λογιαριασμους επειδη υπάρχει περιορισμος. Aν σου φτιαχνουν ειναι οκ αλλα νομιζω πως υπαρχει περιορισμος στους ποσους. Ελπιζω πως θα το κανουν ρυθμισεις στο pbx τους και θα λυθει το θεμα καποια στιγμη. Γιατι ο μονος περιορισμος ειναι να κουδουνιζουν ταυτοχρονα οχι να παρεις.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Η δημιουργια λογαριασμου και οι ρυθμισεις για την αναγνωριση και την ταυτοχρονη-παραλληλη ληψη των εισερχομενων δεν χρεωνεται παραπανω!
Χρεωνονται μονο οι εξερχομενες απο τουσ παραπανω λογαριασμους.

----------


## Dimitris35

πηρα τηλ την υποστιριξη της logitech 0080044146191  απο το modulus αλλα παπαλα δεν το υποστηριζει.Ξερει κανεις γιατι

----------


## Sovjohn

> πηρα τηλ την υποστιριξη της logitech 0080044146191  απο το modulus αλλα παπαλα δεν το υποστηριζει.Ξερει κανεις γιατι


Το 00800 είναι δωρεάν από οπουδήποτε, άρα πάρτο και από οποιοδήποτε σταθερο, δεν θα χρεωθείς κάτι.

----------


## Dimitris35

ναι το ξερω οτι ειναι δωρεαν απλα μου εκανε λιγο αρνητικη εντυπωση οτι δεν δουλευε απο το modulus,πολυ μικρο το κακο βεβαια

----------


## spartak

Τα νούμερα αυτα δεν πρέπει δουλευουν από κανένα Voip Πάροχο.  Λογικά ούτε καν 807 δε μπορείς να καλέσεις από modulus.....

----------


## pan.nl

> Η δημιουργια λογαριασμου και οι ρυθμισεις για την αναγνωριση και την ταυτοχρονη-παραλληλη ληψη των εισερχομενων δεν χρεωνεται παραπανω! Χρεωνονται μονο οι εξερχομενες απο τουσ παραπανω λογαριασμους.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Μόλις μίλησα με τη Modulus και μου δημιούργησαν δεύτερο λογαριασμό στο ίδιο νούμερο. Αυτό δε χρεώνεται στα πλαίσια του δωρεάν vPBX (μέχρι 3 λογαριασμούς). Έκανα και μια δοκιμή και χτύπησε κανονικά στο κινητό (μέσω 3G και codec το G729) αλλά και στο σταθερό (μέσω ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης και codec το G711).

----------


## africa_twin

Νέες Μειωμένες Τιμές για κλήσεις προς Κινητά Ελλάδας  :One thumb up:

----------


## svizi

Μπράβο στην Modulus. Περνάει άμεσα τις μειώσεις.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimitris35

ωρα να φθηνηνουν και τα σταθερα τωρα

----------


## Dark_Rex

Είμαι (ευχαριστημένος) χρήστης των υπηρεσιών της Μodulus. Αυτή τη στιγμή χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία μέσω ΟΤΕ conn-x.

Ψάχνομαι να κάνω φορητότητα σε κάποια από Wind (κυρίως) ,Cyta,Forthnet.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί με εναλλακτικό πάροχο την Modulus ας δώσει κάποιο σχόλιο σχετικά...

----------


## oasis

H Modulus είναι καθ'όλα άψογη. 

Τη χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (για εξερχόμενες χρησιμοποιώ, όχι για πολύ ακόμα, VoipDiscount) και η υποστήριξή της είναι καταπληκτική.

Οι περισσότερες κλήσεις της Modulus, για μένα τουλάχιστον, βγαίνουν με καθαρότατο g711 και η ποιότητα είναι άψογη.
Σύμφωνα με ενημέρωση που είχα παλιότερα, βρίσκονται σε διαδικασία διασύνδεσης με τους παρόχους τους για να έχουν και τις εισερχόμενες με g711 από τους παρόχους προς τους servers τους και αναμένετο να ολοκληρωθεί στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του '13.
Όταν πραγματοποιηθεί κι αυτό, ακόμα και να υπάρξει κάποια μικρή αύξηση στο πάγιο (δε γνωρίζω κάτι τέτοιο, απλά το εικάζω), δε βρίσκω λόγο να υφίστανται άλλοι voip πάροχοι (ειδικά από τη στιγμή που έχει εξαιρετικές χρεώσεις και προς κινητά).

Θα στείλω και email, αλλά αν έχει κάποιος ενημέρωση "εκ των έσω" σχετικά με τον codec στις εισερχόμενες από παρόχους προς τη modulus θα ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## kostas2005

> δε βρίσκω λόγο να υφίστανται άλλοι voip πάροχοι (ειδικά από τη στιγμή που έχει εξαιρετικές χρεώσεις και προς κινητά).


είσαι υπερβολικός ..
και η omni και η viva και ολοι οι άλλοι χρειάζονται
Μπορεί να εχει τιμές αλλα κάποιους τους βολεύει και η betamax ακόμα και με προβλήματα..
0.012 προς κινητά είναι..

----------


## oasis

> είσαι υπερβολικός ..
> και η omni και η viva και ολοι οι άλλοι χρειάζονται
> Μπορεί να εχει τιμές αλλα κάποιους τους βολεύει και η betamax ακόμα και με προβλήματα..
> 0.012 προς κινητά είναι..


Όντως.

Κατ'αρχήν αναφερόμουν σε Έλληνες παρόχους. Σε καθε περίπτωση,όμως, το σχόλιό μου ηταν μεταφορικό!

----------


## blade_

ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι οτι καλυτερο!παντως φοβερες τιμες τελευταια!

----------


## dimangelid

online διαχείρηση και εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία χρειάζεται, έχουν αργήσει πολύ...

----------


## Daemon

> online διαχείρηση και εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία χρειάζεται, έχουν αργήσει πολύ...


Εγώ πάντως νομίζω ότι το κάνουν επίτηδες... δεν θέλουν το online...

----------


## jap

Ε, μάλλον αυτό. Έχουν κι άλλες πηγές εισοδήματος. Αν αποκτήσουν κάποιες χιλιάδες συνδρομητές των ΧΧ ευρώ το χρόνο θα πρέπει να το κάνουν call center για support. Ενώ τώρα πάνε οι ψαγμένοι και λίγο πιο σχετικοί στο να περάσουν μόνοι τους πέντε ρυθμίσεις. Για μένα είναι το ακριβώς αντίθετο από τη viva σε πολλούς τομείς. Φτηνό/ακριβό, μία υπηρεσία και καλή/πολλές έτσι κι έτσι, ατομική υποστήριξη/ατέλειωτες αναμονές και απαντητές-ρομπότ, διάδοση με word of mouth/έντονη διαφήμιση.

----------


## blade_

υπαρχει καποιος παροχος,που δινει δοκιμαστικη περιοδο?η πχ αφηνει να αγορασεις 1-2 ευρω χρονο?

----------


## africa_twin

Στην Modulus το κατώτερο όριο αγοράς χρόνου είναι 5€.
Σίγουρα θα σε ικανοποιήσει με την ποιότητα και δεν θα πάνε χαμένα τα 5€. 
Τώρα για μικρότερο ποσό δεν ξέρω... δεν έχεις παρά να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να το ζητήσεις!

----------


## blade_

σωστο σε βρισκω!ευχαριστω!

----------


## kmpatra

δίνανε παλιότερα δωρεάν δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό με 2 ευρώ μέσα αλλα και προσωρινο γεωγραφικό αριθμό!

----------


## haris_led

Παιδιά ξέρουμε αν η modulus επιτρέπει να ορίσουμε σαν caller id το κινητό μας σε ένα νούμερο που έχουμε σε αυτούς;
Ακόμα καλύτερα γίνεται να ορίζουμε κατά βούληση (μέσω asterisk) το caller id ανάμεσα στο κινητό ή τον σταθερό αριθμό που έχουμε;
Θα ήταν άκρως βολικό κάτι τέτοιο ειδικά με τις πολύ καλές χρεώσεις τους!

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Παιδιά ξέρουμε αν η modulus επιτρέπει να ορίσουμε σαν caller id το κινητό μας σε ένα νούμερο που έχουμε σε αυτούς;


Υπαρχει ειδικη αιτηση πο συμπληρωνεις και γινεται αμεσα!
Επικοινωνησε με την εταιρεια!

----------


## pan.nl

> online διαχείρηση και εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία χρειάζεται, έχουν αργήσει πολύ...


Υπάρχει ήδη κάποια προσωρινή σελίδα διαχείρισης - μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή της επίσημης online πλατφόρμας - οπου εμφανίζονται οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, το κόστος και η διάρκειά τους καθώς και το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να τους τηλεφωνήσει ώστε να του ανοίξουν λογαριασμό σε αυτή τη σελίδα με διαφορετικό username που όμως συνδέεται με τον υπάρχοντα γεωγραφικό αριθμό.

----------


## Gordito

Μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει modulus μονο για εξερχομενες;
Με πιστωτικη, δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε 'μοναδες';

----------


## kmpatra

ναι μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για εξερχόμενες. Για τις μονάδες μέσω τράπεζας ήξερα,ρώτα μήπως έχουν κανένα paypal.

----------


## Sovjohn

> ναι μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για εξερχόμενες. Για τις μονάδες μέσω τράπεζας ήξερα,ρώτα μήπως έχουν κανένα paypal.


Έχουν Paypal. Βέβαια αναφέρουν ότι για ανανεώσεις κάτω από κάποιο ποσό (δεν θυμάμαι πόσο, ή 10 ή 20 €) η προμήθεια επιβαρύνει τον πελάτη. Δεν ξέρω αν το εφαρμόζουν, δεν έτυχε να στείλω π.χ. 5 € με PayPal.

----------


## Gordito

Στο Ping παντως δεν βλεπω πλεον καμια ταχυτητα της προκοπης, οπως στα πρωτα posts που αναφερουν καποιοι.

Εχω το ιδιο περιπου με freevoipdeal (~60ms) ενω εχω και fastpath

----------


## Sovjohn

> Στο Ping παντως δεν βλεπω πλεον καμια ταχυτητα της προκοπης, οπως στα πρωτα posts που αναφερουν καποιοι.
> 
> Εχω το ιδιο περιπου με freevoipdeal (~60ms) ενω εχω και fastpath


Έχεις Cyta, σωστά? Η modulus είναι στη forthnet, και η Cyta δεν 'βλέπει' τη forthnet με απευθείας διασύνδεση, αλλά (τελευταία φορά που είχα τσεκάρει) μέσω Ιταλίας ή Βουλγαρίας.

Εγώ με forthnet interleaved έχω κάπου στα 23 ms.

----------


## pan.nl

Μην ανησυχείτε για λίγο υψηλότερο ping. Ακόμα και με 250ms ping δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Για παράδειγμα, χρησιμοποιώ τη Modulus από το Σουρινάμ οπου βρίσκομαι αυτή την περίοδο και λειτουργεί άψογα. Και όλα αυτά με ping 250-300ms. Το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχει packet loss και να υπάρχει επαρκές εύρος ζώνης.

----------


## africa_twin

> Στο Ping παντως δεν βλεπω πλεον καμια ταχυτητα της προκοπης, οπως στα πρωτα posts που αναφερουν καποιοι.
> Εχω το ιδιο περιπου με freevoipdeal (~60ms) ενω εχω και fastpath


Με Wind fastpath έχω 16 ping με Modulus

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει modulus μονο για εξερχομενες;


Ναι μπορεί και μάλιστα μπορούν να σου ρυθμίσουν να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός του κινητού ή σταθερού σου, αφού στείλεις κάποιο δικαιολογητικό για ταυτοποίηση.  :Wink:

----------


## dimsi

Εγω οταν πραγματοποιω μια κλιση, στον καλουμενο αριθμο δεν εμφανιζεται ο αριθμος μου και γραφει <ΕΚΤΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗΣ>.Το ανεφερα στο CC της Modulus αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν εμφανιζεται ο αριθμος μου.Απο εμενα δεν νομιζω να ειναι.Γνωριζει κανεις επι του θεματος????

----------


## skoupas

Η modulus έχει υπηρεσία για φαξ όπως η viva που καθορίζεις να πηγαίνουν τα φαξ στο μέιλ σου?

----------


## yyy

> Η modulus έχει υπηρεσία για φαξ όπως η viva που καθορίζεις να πηγαίνουν τα φαξ στο μέιλ σου?


Πριν κάποιες μέρες που τους είχα τηλεφωνήσει για το θέμα μου απάντησαν πως δεν έχουν ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

γενικότερα με modulus viva και omni εχει παρατηρηθεί κάποια ασυμβατότητα με fax απο τράπεζες??

----------


## mjtir3

Μετα την ολοκληρωση της φορητοτητας απο HOL και σε ερωτηση μου για το ποτε θα καταργηθει ο βροχος τους,

εμαθα  οτι η νεα μου συνδεση υλοποιειται μεσω GSM . Ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω να μοιραστει μαζι μας ?

.......    Οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις δεν ειναι ενθαρρυντικές στην ποιοτητα των εισερχομενων κλησεων που ο καλων με ακουει μεσα απο <<τουνελ>> ,

την στιγμη που το VOIP της HOL ειχε αψογο ηχο ...

----------


## mjtir3

> Μετα την ολοκληρωση της φορητοτητας απο HOL και σε ερωτηση μου για το ποτε θα καταργηθει ο βροχος τους,
> 
> εμαθα  οτι η νεα μου συνδεση υλοποιειται μεσω GSM . Ξερει κανεις κατι παραπανω να μοιραστει μαζι μας ?
> 
> .......    Οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις δεν ειναι ενθαρρυντικές στην ποιοτητα των εισερχομενων κλησεων που ο καλων με ακουει μεσα απο <<τουνελ>> ,
> 
> την στιγμη που το VOIP της HOL ειχε αψογο ηχο ...



Μετα απο επικοινωνια με την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση που ειναι αψογη το προβλημα του ηχου λυθηκε με μια μικρη αλλαγη στις ρυθμισεις ...

 Μπραβο modulus   :One thumb up:

----------


## africa_twin

> Μετα απο επικοινωνια με την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση που ειναι αψογη το προβλημα του ηχου λυθηκε με μια μικρη αλλαγη στις ρυθμισεις ...
> 
>  Μπραβο modulus


Η άψογη τεχνική υποστήριξη από ανθρώπους που "το κατέχουν" και η καταπληκτική ποιότητα επικοινωνίας είναι τα δύο γερά χαρτιά της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## haris_led

Εγώ θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω με τον αριθμό του κινητού μου αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να τρέχω στον Γερμανό για να μου βγάζει δικαιολογητικά ότι ο αριθμός μου ανήκει. Άσε που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να τους ζητήσω για την ταυτοποίηση που θέλουν στην modulus.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην omnivoice μου είχαν στείλει ένα sms επιβεβαίωσης με κωδικό όπως και στο skype!

----------


## Daemon

> Εγώ θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω με τον αριθμό του κινητού μου αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να τρέχω στον Γερμανό για να μου βγάζει δικαιολογητικά ότι ο αριθμός μου ανήκει. Άσε που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να τους ζητήσω για την ταυτοποίηση που θέλουν στην modulus.
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην omnivoice μου είχαν στείλει ένα sms επιβεβαίωσης με κωδικό όπως και στο skype!


πως γινεται αυτο? δηλαδη το κιν θα ειναι voip? με τα sms τι ισχυει?

----------


## haris_led

> πως γινεται αυτο? δηλαδη το κιν θα ειναι voip? με τα sms τι ισχυει?


Όχι απλά θα μπορείς να επιλέξεις σαν caller-id τον αριθμό του κινητού σου, όταν καλείς μέσω voip!

----------


## nontasaggelis

*Ανακοίνωση μεταφοράς συστημάτων σε νέο datacentre*

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το Σάββατο 1 Ιουνίου 2013, μεταξύ των ωρών 3:00 - 6:00 π.μ., στα πλαίσια προγραμματισμένων εργασιών μεταφοράς σε νέο Datacentre, θα υπάρξει ολιγόλεπτη διακοπή των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας. Μετά το πέρας των εργασιών, οι υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας θα επανέλθουν σε κανονική λειτουργία.

Θέτοντας ως βασικό στόχο την αδιάλειπτη διάθεση υπηρεσιών με την μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα, τα κύρια συστήματά μας θα φιλοξενούνται πλέον στο υπερσύγχρονο, και φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον World-Class Datacentre της Lamda Hellix στην Αττική, επιτρέποντας την άμεση διασύνδεση με τους μεγαλύτερους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς φορείς.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή απορία, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήστε με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο 13000 (από το δίκτυο της Modulus) ή στο
+30 215 215 15 00 ή στο telecoms@modulus.gr.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

H ομάδα διαχείρισης δικτύου


Planned migration of VoIP infrastructure to new Datacentre

We would like to inform you that a planned migration to a new Datacentre is to take place on Saturday, June 1st, 2013, between 3:00 am and 6:00 am (UTC+3). During the procedure, which is expected to last only a few minutes, all telecommunications services built on top of our VoIP platform will not be available. Following the migration, all services will resume normal operation.

Pursuing our main goal to provide highly available services of the best quality, our primary infrastructure will now be hosted at the world-class, state-of-the-art, eco-friendly, carrier-neutral Datacentre of Lamda Hellix in Attica, permitting direct interconnections with all major telecommunications networks.

For inquiries, you may contact our customer care department by dialing 13000 from within the Modulus network, or (+30) 215 215 15 00 from other public telephony networks. Alternatively, you can write us at telecoms@modulus.gr.

Thank you for your patience.

The Network Operations Team
Modulus SA

118D Kifisias AVE
115 26 Athens
Greece
http://www.modulus.gr
Tel:  +30 215 215 1500
Fax: +30 215 215 1509

----------


## africa_twin

> Εγώ θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω με τον αριθμό του κινητού μου αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο να τρέχω στον Γερμανό για να μου βγάζει δικαιολογητικά ότι ο αριθμός μου ανήκει. Άσε που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να τους ζητήσω για την ταυτοποίηση που θέλουν στην modulus.
> 
> Αν θυμάμαι καλά στην omnivoice μου είχαν στείλει ένα sms επιβεβαίωσης με κωδικό όπως και στο skype!


Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο μια φωτοτυπία του λογαριασμού χρειάζεται.
Αν έχεις κάρτα το χαρτί από την ταυτοποίηση που είχες κάνει  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

> *Ανακοίνωση μεταφοράς συστημάτων σε νέο datacentre*


Άρα να περιμένουμε να βελτιωθεί η ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από ορισμένους παρόχους; Συγκεκριμένα στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ έχω ένα θέμα, ενώ από HOL η ποιότητα είναι εξαιρετική.

----------


## haris_led

> Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο μια φωτοτυπία του λογαριασμού χρειάζεται.
> Αν έχεις κάρτα το χαρτί από την ταυτοποίηση που είχες κάνει


Δε νομίζω να έχω το χαρτί από την ταυτοποίηση... Κάρτα έχω πάντως.
Οπότε στον Γερμανό τι να τους ζητήσω άραγε; Υπόψιν Γερμανός Ζωγράφου=βαριεστημένοι υπάλληλοι δύσκολα τα βλέπω τα πράγματα.

----------


## africa_twin

> Δε νομίζω να έχω το χαρτί από την ταυτοποίηση... Κάρτα έχω πάντως.
> Οπότε στον Γερμανό τι να τους ζητήσω άραγε;


Ίσως από την καρτέλα σου στο σύστημα κάποιο αντίγραφο που να φαίνονται το όνομα σου και το κινητό σου τηλέφωνο.

----------


## oasis

Σύμφωνα με το επίσημο site της Lamda Helix



> Eντός του World-Class Data Center µας διατηρούν σημείο παρουσίας με δικό τους εξοπλισμό (Point of Presence) όλοι οι ενσύρματοι και ασύρματοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι, γεγονός που μειώνει σημαντικά το κόστος τηλεπικοινωνιακής διασύνδεσης των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών των πελατών που φιλοξενούνται εντός του Data Center της LAMDA Hellix.
> 
> Aναλυτικά οι Τηλεπικοινωνιακοί Πάροχοι :
> 
> ΟΤΕ
> Hellas On Line
> Forthnet
> Vodafone
> WIND
> ...


Με λίγα λόγια, η Lamda Hellix έχει *άμεση διασύνδεση* με όλους τους κύριους παρόχους, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η Modulus θα διασυνδέεται απ'ευθείας με αυτούς τους παρόχους χωρίς διαμεσολαβητές που ενδέχεται να συμπιέζουν την ποιότητα.
Οι μέχρι τώρα voip πάροχοι (viva,omnivoice,new spring telecoms κλπ.) διασυνδέονταν με voicenet (g729), ή forthnet (g729) ή ξένα datacenters που χρησιμοποιούσαν κάποιον ελληνικό πάροχο (forthnet-voicenet) για τη διασύνδεσή τους.

Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν το γεγονός ότι, εκτός από τη forthnet, όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι παρέχουν ασυμπίεστη τηλεφωνία (καθαρό alaw - g711a) και ότι οι πάροχοι και η Modulus συνδέονται κατ'ευθείαν με την Lamda Helix, τότε πιθανότατα να είναι ο πρώτος έλληνας provider που θα παρέχει *end to end g711 codec στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.*

Μένει να δούμε αν θα ισχύσει το παραπάνω σενάριο. Γιατί, αν ισχύσει και υποστηρίζεται πια κανονικά g711a σε εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες, τότε θα ικανοποιείται μέχρι και ο τελευταίος άνθρωπος που είχε συστολές ως προς τη χρήση/ποιότητα του VoIP.

*Συγχαρητήρια στη Modulus, της οποίας το καταπληκτικό τεχνικό τμήμα "ψάχνεται" συνεχώς και αναζητά νέες λύσεις, με γνώμονα την καλύτερη ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών!*

Υ.Γ.: Δεν είμαι τεχνικός και ούτε έχω άρτιες γνώσεις πληροφορικής/τηλεπικοινωνιών. Τα παραπάνω στηρίζονται απλά στη λογική μου και σε εικασίες μου. Είναι πιθανό να έχω κάνει "τεχνικά λάθη".


Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## paravoid

> Έχει άμεση διασύνδεση με όλους τους κύριους παρόχους, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι η Modulus θα διασυνδέεται απ'ευθείας με αυτούς τους παρόχους χωρίς διαμεσολαβητές που ενδέχεται να συμπιέζουν την ποιότητα.


Σημαίνει ότι είναι ευκολότερο τεχνικά να διασυνδεθεί, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα διασυνδέεται απαραίτητα με όλους. Αυτό υπόκειται σε εμπορικές συμφωνίες.

Επίσης, end-to-end ασυμπίεστο μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί και χωρίς απευθείας διασύνδεση με όλους. Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα ασυμπίεστο peering με έναν πάροχο και να συμφωνήσεις ότι θα σε κάνει transit στους υπόλοιπους ασυμπίεστα. Η απευθείας διασύνδεση έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα μόνο εμμέσως, υπό την έννοια ότι μπορείς να κάνεις ευκολότερα troubleshooting, συμφωνήσεις σε συγκεκριμένα SLAs κ.λπ.

----------


## pan.nl

Έχετε παρατηρήσει κάποια βελτίωση της ποιότητας ήχου στις εισερχόμενες απο διαφορετικούς παρόχους;

----------


## nontasaggelis

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε πως μετά την διαδικασία μεταφοράς των κύριων συστημάτων μας σε νέο Datacentre, για την οποία ενημερώσαμε σχετικά σε προηγούμενη ανακοίνωση, ενδέχεται για κάποιους απ' τους συνδρομητές μας να έχει χαθεί η σύνδεση του εξοπλισμού τους με τους εξυπηρετητές μας. Αυτό μπορεί να έχει συμβεί λόγω γνωστού προβλήματος σε εξοπλισμό που βασίζεται στο λογισμικό Asterisk και αναμένεται να λυθεί με μια απλή επανεκκίνηση (restart) του εξοπλισμού ή/και του λογισμικού που χρησιμοποιείται.

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή απορία, μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο 13000 (από το δίκτυο της Modulus) ή στο
(+30) 215 215 15 00 ή στο telecoms@modulus.gr.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

H ομάδα διαχείρισης δικτύου


We would like to inform you that following our previously announced procedure of moving our primary infrastructure to a new Datacentre, it is possible for some of our subscribers that the connection of their equipment to our servers has been lost. This might have happened due to a known issue with equipment based on Asterisk software and it can be solved by simply restarting the equipment and/or the software being used.

For inquiries, you may contact our customer care department by dialing 13000 from within the Modulus network, or (+30) 215 215 15 00 from other public telephony networks. Alternatively, you can write us at telecoms@modulus.gr.

Thank you for your patience.

The Network Operations Team
Modulus SA

118D Kifisias AVE
115 26 Athens
Greece
http://www.modulus.gr
Tel:  +30 215 215 1500
Fax: +30 215 215 1509

----------


## Daemon

Γνωρίζει κάποις αν η modulus παίζει μέσω awmn? και αν ναι, σε ποια ip μπορώ να βρω τον sip server? Εντελώς τυχαία, είναι εγκατεστημένος ένας  κόμβος στις εγκαταστάσεις τους

----------


## esma

> Γνωρίζει κάποις αν η modulus παίζει μέσω awmn? και αν ναι, σε ποια ip μπορώ να βρω τον sip server? Εντελώς τυχαία, είναι εγκατεστημένος ένας  κόμβος στις εγκαταστάσεις τους


Όχι δεν παίζει, τους έχω ρωτήσει και εγώ αρκετές φορές.

----------


## Daemon

> Όχι δεν παίζει, τους έχω ρωτήσει και εγώ αρκετές φορές.


Κρίμα ρε γαμώτο... μέσω ασύρματου η ποιότητα θα ήταν πολύ καλή και θα μπορούσες να αποδεσμεύσειςς την κλήση τελείως από το Internet... νομίζω πάντως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να τους το προτείνουμε... γνωρίζω το νομικό κομάτι που είχε προκύψει με viva, αλλά αν κάνουν απλά ένα κόμβο με 2 -3 links για να συνδεόμαστε απευθείας στον sip server, θα ήταν τέλεια...

----------


## oasis

@pan.nl
Δυστυχώς, όχι. 
Αν και ευελπιστούσα πως θα υπήρχε βελτίωση.

Πάντως, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του *paravoid*, μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε στο ότι απλά δεν έχει προλάβει ακόμα να κάνει τις συμφωνίες με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.
Θα μπορούσαμε ως adslgr.com να στείλουμε και κάποιο επίσημο μήνυμα σχετικά υποθέτω!

----------


## pan.nl

oasis συμφωνώ σχετικά με το μήνυμα. Απόψε πάντως που με κάλεσαν από σταθερό ΟΤΕ η ποιότητα ήταν μέτρια εως κακή, σαφώς χειρότερη από πριν θα έλεγα. Μπορεί να έτυχε... Από σταθερό HOL η ποιότητα του ήχου ήταν καλή αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής ακούγεται καλύτερα όταν καλώ εγώ μέσω Voipdiscount. Ελπίζω η κατάσταση να βελτιωθεί εν καιρώ.

----------


## oasis

> oasis συμφωνώ σχετικά με το μήνυμα. Απόψε πάντως που με κάλεσαν από σταθερό ΟΤΕ η ποιότητα ήταν μέτρια εως κακή, σαφώς χειρότερη από πριν θα έλεγα. Μπορεί να έτυχε... Από σταθερό HOL η ποιότητα του ήχου ήταν καλή αλλά για να είμαι ειλικρινής ακούγεται καλύτερα όταν καλώ εγώ μέσω Voipdiscount. Ελπίζω η κατάσταση να βελτιωθεί εν καιρώ.


Ναι, τα ίδια παρατηρώ κι εγώ.

Γενικώς δεν έχω πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά το να είχαμε ασυμπίεστες εισερχόμενες κλήσεις (alaw), όπως στις POTS γραμμές όλων των παρόχων (πλην της forthnet) θα ήταν το καλύτερο σενάριο!

----------


## haris_led

Μου ενεργοποιίησαν και μένα (σε χρόνο dt) τον λογαριασμό χωρίς εκχώρηση αριθμού, απλά μόνο με caller-id το κινητό μου.  :Very Happy: 
Όμως μάλλον δεν δουλεύει το caller-id και δεν ξέρω τι φταίει. Έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο το csimpsimple μέσω android και μάλιστα έβαλα να στέλνει σαν cid το δεκαψήφιο νούμερο, το 0030.... και το 30.... 
Επίσης δοκίμασα και χωρίς cid αλλά πάλι φαίνεται απόκρυψη. Μήπως το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος άλλος πριν τους ρωτήσω;

Υπόψιν δεν έχω δοκιμάσει από άλλο soft-dialer/συσκευή.

----------


## pan.nl

Να αναφέρω πως η ποιότητα του ήχου επανήλθε στα πρότερα επίπεδα, δηλαδή μέτρια στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ και καλή από HOL. Από τη Modulus μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν υπόψη τους κάποιο γενικότερο πρόβλημα όσον αφορά σε προβλήματα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες.

----------


## oasis

> Να αναφέρω πως η ποιότητα του ήχου επανήλθε στα πρότερα επίπεδα, δηλαδή μέτρια στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ και καλή από HOL. Από τη Modulus μου είπαν πως δεν έχουν υπόψη τους κάποιο γενικότερο πρόβλημα όσον αφορά σε προβλήματα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες.


Ναι, δεν έχουν άδικο, αλλά κρίμα είναι να μην έχουμε απόλυτα καλή ποιότητα!

----------


## pan.nl

Σχετικά με αυτό μου είπαν πως η ποιότητα του ήχου έχει να κάνει με τη διαδρομή που ακολουθεί η κλήση κάθε φορά. Από την πλευρά τους χρησιμοποιούν G711 αλλά ενδιάμεσα η κλήση μάλλον συμπιέζεται από τους παρόχους που αναλαμβάνουν τη δρομολόγηση, εξού και η κατώτερη ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες. Βέβαια, για 1,25 Ευρώ τον μήνα και σε συνδυασμό με την πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση γενικότερα, δεν τίθεται προς το παρόν θέμα μεταφοράς μου σε άλλον πάροχο.

----------


## oasis

> Σχετικά με αυτό μου είπαν πως η ποιότητα του ήχου έχει να κάνει με τη διαδρομή που ακολουθεί η κλήση κάθε φορά. Από την πλευρά τους χρησιμοποιούν G711 αλλά ενδιάμεσα η κλήση μάλλον συμπιέζεται από τους παρόχους που αναλαμβάνουν τη δρομολόγηση, εξού και η κατώτερη ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες. Βέβαια, για 1,25 Ευρώ τον μήνα και σε συνδυασμό με την πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση γενικότερα, δεν τίθεται προς το παρόν θέμα μεταφοράς μου σε άλλο πάροχο.


Aκριβώς αυτό ισχύει! Η τιμή είναι εξαιρετική, και -ούτως ή άλλως-, δεν υπάρχει άλλως πάροχος με καλύτερες εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Το θέμα είναι αν, τώρα που μεταφέρθηκε σε datacenter το οποίο έχει απευθείας διασύνδεση με τους μεγάλους παρόχους, μπορούν να κλείσουν κάποια συμφωνία (σύμφωνα με τον paravoid) για να τους δρομολογούν τις εισερχόμενες με g711!

----------


## skoupas

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ καλή ποιότητα πάντως σε σχέση με την τηλεφωνία που έχω της hol. Βέβαια δεν έχω κάνει πολλές κλήσεις ακόμα αλλά από το iphone που έχω βάλει το media5-fone κάνοντας κλήση στο σπίτι η ποιότητα ήταν άψογη. 
Το μόνο μου θέμα-άσχετο με τη modulus- είναι ότι εξαντλείται η μπαταρία στο κινητό εύκολα. Υπάρχει καμμιά άλλη εφαρμογή καλή γι αυτή τη δουλειά?

----------


## jlian

Για όσους είναι με Wind: Η ποιότητα (ειδικά) των εισερχομένων εάν έχεις πάροχο την Wind πως πάει; Είναι αποδεκτή; Αν μπορείτε, δώσετε μια εκτίμηση και για ADSL και για 3G απο Wind;



thx

----------


## oasis

Μετά από συνομιλία και με άλλα άτομα εκτός forum, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι αρκετοί θα επιθυμούσαν end to end g711 επικοινωνία, όσον αφορά στις.εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Μιας και η modulus είναι μια εταιρία ενεργή, που "το ψάχνει" και δεν επαναπαυεται, μήπως θα άξιζε -εφόσον συγκεντρωθούμε ένας αριθμός ατόμων- να απευθύνουμε ένα ομαδικό ερωτημα/αίτημα;

----------


## Sovjohn

Για τις εισερχόμενες δεν θα σήμαινε ότι θα έπρεπε να αναπτύξουν voice peering με όλους τους provider? Αυτό πιθανότατα δεν δικαιολογεί το κόστος του για το συγκεκριμένο όφελος...

----------


## jlian

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι; Αν δεν έχουν end-end G.711 τότε τι πρωτόκολλα μπορεί να παρεμβάλλονται; Για παράδειγμα εγώ σε demo που έτρεχα με αυτούς διαπίστωσα πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα στις εξερχόμενες από modulus από τις εισερχόμενες, ακόμα και από isdn του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό με G.711, γιατί με G.729 δεν έβλεπα ουσιαστική διαφορά, άρα μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι "εσωτερικά" γίνονται μετατροπές σε απωλεστικά codecs για λόγους bandwidth.

----------


## oasis

> Για τις εισερχόμενες δεν θα σήμαινε ότι θα έπρεπε να αναπτύξουν voice peering με όλους τους provider? Αυτό πιθανότατα δεν δικαιολογεί το κόστος του για το συγκεκριμένο όφελος...


Φαντάζομαι πως ναι. Δεν έχεις άδικο σε αυτό που λες, καθώς θα ήταν αρκετά κοστοβόρα διαδικασία. Εντούτοις, μπορεί να παίζουν ρόλο κι άλλοι παράγοντες, άγνωστοι προς εμένα.

Παρά τ' αύτα, τώρα πια, που βρίσκεται στο Datacentre της Lamda Helix, το συγκεκριμένο Datacentre προσφέρει απ'ευθείας διασύνδεση με όλους τους κύριους παρόχους. Οπότε, όπως είχε αναφέρει και παλιότερα χρήστης, -λογικά- τίθεται μόνο το θέμα κόστους των αντίστοιχων εμπορικών συμφωνιών.




> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι; Αν δεν έχουν end-end G.711 τότε τι πρωτόκολλα μπορεί να παρεμβάλλονται; Για παράδειγμα εγώ σε demo που έτρεχα με αυτούς διαπίστωσα πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα στις εξερχόμενες από modulus από τις εισερχόμενες, ακόμα και από isdn του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό με G.711, γιατί με G.729 δεν έβλεπα ουσιαστική διαφορά, άρα μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι "εσωτερικά" γίνονται μετατροπές σε απωλεστικά codecs για λόγους bandwidth.


Κοίτα. Η διασύνδεση της Modulus με εμάς (τους πελάτες της) γίνεται με g711 κανονικά, δε συμπιέζουν από πλευράς τους τίποτα, απ' όσο ξέρω.
Το θέμα είναι η διασύνδεση της Modulus με τους άλλους παρόχους, καθώς εκεί γίνεται όποια συμπίεση γίνεται, είτε σε εξερχόμενες - είτε σε εισερχόμενες. Οι εξερχόμενες στην απόλυτη πλειοψηφία τους βγαίνουν με κρυστάλλινη ποιότητα προς όλους τους παρόχους. Το ζήτημα είναι με τις εισερχόμενες, που -ναι μεν- η ποιότητα είναι αποδεκτή, αλλά όχι άριστη.

Ενδεχομένως, αν υπάρχει κάποιος εργαζόμενος στη Modulus, που παρακολουθεί το θέμα και γνωρίζει σχετικά, θα μπορούσε να μας διαφωτίσει σχετικά με τα τεχνικά προβλήματα που εμπλέκονται στο συγκεκριμένο σενάριο (end to end στις εισερχόμενες).

 :Thinking:  
Είδωμεν!

----------


## jlian

Εγώ σε επικοινωνία πάντως που είχα μαζί τους έμεινα ικανοποιημένος γιατί οι άνθρωποι έχουν την διάθεση να σε ακούσουν, δεν κοιτάνε να σου πετάξουν 5 τυπικά πράγματα και να σε ξεφορτωθούν. Βασικά σήμερα θα ξεκινήσω συνδρομή μαζί τους, πάντως τους τόνισα ένα-δυο θέματα που είδα, όπως για παράδειγμα την κακή ποιότητα που παρατήρησα μέσω των δικτύων 3G. Το G.729 φαίνεται να μην αποδίδει τα αναμενόμενα, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον δείκτη υποκειμενικής αντίληψης σε σχέση με το G.711. Δεν είναι λίγο χειρότερο όπως αναμενόταν (από την βιβλιογραφία) αλλά αρκετά χειρότερο. Γι' αυτό τους πρότεινα αν γίνεται να εξετάσουν αν μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν το iLBC, το συγκεκριμένο το έχω δει σε άλλον πάροχο και ήταν καλύτερο από το G.729 από κάθε άποψη. 

Δοκίμασα επίσης με την modulus μερικά προγράμματα για windows, linux & android. Για το τελευταίο κατέληξα να χρησιμοποιώ το Acrobits Softphone, που είναι το μόνο που διαθέτει push notofications και G.729. Το πλήρωσα φυσικά, 5€ και 8€ για το G.729, αλλά μου κάνει την δουλειά, συν του ότι υποστηρίζει το bluetooth άψογα. Το CSipSimple πάντως έδωσε καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου σε G.711, δυστυχώς έχουν αφαιρέσει το G.729 και το πουλάνε κι αυτοί, οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να το δοκιμάσω, πιθανόν να ήταν και εκεί καλύτερο. Aν και δεν υποστηρίζει push και ούτε πρόκειται, γιατί ο δημιουργός του διαφωνεί, το θεωρεί τρύπα ασφαλείας (εδώ περίπου θα συμφωνήσω). Στο pc το μόνο free που υποστηρίζει ακόμα G.729 είναι το MicroSIP και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το συγκεκριμένο. 

Όλα αυτά μέσω του δικτύου 3G της Wind, με μια broadband σύνδεση που χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά για ίντερνετ στο γραφείο. Στο σπίτι για την ώρα είμαι με adsl over isdn του ΟΤΕ, αλλά πολύ σύντομα θα έχω adsl over pstn της Wind, οπότε θα δούμε και εκεί τι λέει. Για κλήσεις χρησιμοποιώ το Siemens Gigaset C610 IP με δυο δέκτες C610H και το συγκεκριμένο έχει δώσει την καλύτερη ποιότητα σε όλα τα codecs.

----------


## oasis

Ενδιαφέρον! Σου ανέφεραν αν βρίσκεται στα άμεσα μελλοντικά σχέδια τους η βελτίωση των εισερχομένων κλήσεων;
Όντως, το support τους, είναι μοναδικό!

----------


## jlian

Δεν το έθιξαν τόσο αυτό το θέμα, όσο οτι προσπάθησαν να με βοηθήσουν να κάνω μερικές ρυθμίσεις σε προγράμματα ή συσκευές που χρησιμοποιώ με σκοπό να καλυτερεύσει η ποιότητα. Το support τους πάντως είναι... σπιτικό (όπως λέμε σπιτικό φαγητό  :Laughing:  ). Σήμερα όταν με σύνδεσαν κάτι δεν πήγε καλά και τους έστειλα email και μου απάντησαν σε λίγο και το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε αμέσως.

Βασικά δεν είναι όλα τα sip clients τόσο παραμετροποιήσιμα όπως το CSipSimple, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι δυνατότητες είναι περιορισμένες. Αυτό πάντως είναι κάτι που το ψάχνω συνέχεια, οπότε αν φτάσω σε κάποια βέλτιστα θα τα ποστάρω εδώ μέσα. Επίσης αν μπορείτε κι εσείς που ασχολείστε κάντε το ίδιο, μπορεί να βρούμε κάτι καλό έτσι.
Να σου πω τώρα οτι έχω σοβαρές υπόνοιες οτι η ποιότητα φωνής θα πέσει λόγω wind, απο isdn ote -> pstn wind η εμπειρία μπορεί να αποδειχτεί τραυματική. Θα έχει τελειώσει η μετάβαση μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας.

----------


## oasis

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τη modulus μέσω pbxes.org στο fritz μου και παίζει με άριστη ποιότητα εξερχόμενες.και αρκετά καλή εισερχόμενες. Συνδέομαι με modulus μέ g711. ΒρίσκομαΙ σε οικιακό πακέτο της Hol!

----------


## pan.nl

Η ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ έχει βελτιωθεί σ'εμένα. Επίσης να αναφέρω πως τα προβλήματα που είχα περιγράψει παλαιότερα ίσως εν μέρει οφείλονται στο packet loss από την πλευρά μου κάποιες φορές. Γενικά η διασύνδεση του παρόχου μου με την Ελλάδα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη (65-85 ms συνήθως).

----------


## paravoid

> Η ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ έχει βελτιωθεί σ'εμένα. Επίσης να αναφέρω πως τα προβλήματα που είχα περιγράψει παλαιότερα ίσως εν μέρει οφείλονται στο packet loss από την πλευρά μου κάποιες φορές. Γενικά η διασύνδεση του παρόχου μου με την Ελλάδα δεν είναι και η καλύτερη (65-85 ms συνήθως).


Ποιός είναι ο πάροχος σου; Τι IP έχεις; (δώσε μου τα τρία πρώτα bytes αν δεν θες να δώσεις λεπτομέρειες). Το traceroute σου είναι περίεργο -- έχει private IPs στα πρώτα δύο hops και μετά έχει ένα hop στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## pan.nl

Η δική μου ΙΡ δε φαίνεται στο traceroute. Στην Ολλανδία είμαι, δες τα στοιχεία μου.

----------


## jlian

Πάντως εγώ από ΟΤΕ isdn έχω σχετικά κακή ποιότητα (βλ. ήχος μέσα από τούνελ) μόνο στο πως με ακούνε μόνο στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Στις εξερχόμενες και με ακούνε και ακούγομαι πολύ καλά. Περίεργο...

----------


## skoupas

Σε ipad ποια εφαρμογή είναι η πιο αξιόπιστη για modulus? Nα δουλεύει αξιοπρεπώς και να μην χάνεται η μπαταρία γρήγορα?

----------


## jlian

Για κοίτα το Acrobits Smartphone

----------


## stefanos1999

Oι γεωγραφικοι αριθμοι της modulus μπορουν να προωθηθουν σε sip uri address?

----------


## haris_led

Καλημέρα παιδιά ξέρουμε αν υποστηρίζουν SILK ?

----------


## jlian

> Καλημέρα παιδιά ξέρουμε αν υποστηρίζουν SILK ?


Όχι δεν το έχω δει. Μόνο G.711, G.729, Speex & GSM.

----------


## antipages

Συγνωμη για το off topic.
Πως μπορω να εγγραφω ή και να δοκιμάσω το voip της MODULUS;

----------


## jlian

Πάρε τους τηλ στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και ζήτα τους demo. Έχουν μακράν την καλύτερη τεχνική υποστήριξη απ όλους τους υπόλοιπους, αν και σε θέμα ποιότητας τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως ακούγονται, πάντως είναι καλοί και συνιστώνται.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Το ότι δεν έχουν web interface ακόμη και για τα βασικά (online πληρωμή και ανάλυση κλήσεων)  είναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ πρόβλημα.
Αν μείνεις από υπόλοιπο το ΣΚ απλώς κάτσε και περίμενε την εργάσιμη.

----------


## pan.nl

Υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό web interface ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει τις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις καθώς και το υπόλοιπο (δεν είναι όμως δυνατή η αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας). Η διεύθυνση είναι https://mycalls.dev.modulus.gr/ αλλά θα πρέπει να καλέσετε τη Modulus για να σας δημιουργήσουν νέο προφίλ, το οποίο θα συνδεθεί με το νούμερό σας.

Όσον αφορά στην ποιότητα ήχου, είναι ακόμα άψογη στις εξερχόμενες και σχετικά καλή στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό web interface ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει τις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις καθώς και το υπόλοιπο (δεν είναι όμως δυνατή η αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας).  Η διεύθυνση είναι https://mycalls.dev.modulus.gr/ αλλά θα πρέπει να καλέσετε τη Modulus για να σας δημιουργήσουν νέο προφίλ, το οποίο θα συνδεθεί με το νούμερό σας.[/URL]


Καιρός να βγει κάποτε από 'dev' και να μπει και το βασικότερο που είναι η online ανανέωση. Αν εγώ ήθελα αυτή τη Παρασκευή απόγευμα να βάλω υπόλοιπο για παράδειγμα, καλή Τρίτη. Ας μπει τουλάχιστον ως PayPAL.





> Όσον αφορά στην ποιότητα ήχου, είναι ακόμα άψογη στις εξερχόμενες και σχετικά καλή στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.


Συμφωνώ, είναι αρκετά καλή η ποιότητα και η εξυπηρέτηση.  :Smile:

----------


## thourios

Υπάρχει άτομο να απαντάει στα τηλέφωνα αργίες και Σαββατοκύριακα γιατί πχ στην Omni δεν απαντάει κανείς;

----------


## esma

Είναι όντως πρόβλημα να χρειαστεί να βάλεις χρήματα σε περίοδο αργιών. Μου έτυχε αυτό στο χωριό Μεγάλη Πέμπτη και έπρεπε να περιμένω μέχρι την Τρίτη του Πάσχα. Απλά δεν είχα εξερχομενες καθόλη την διάρκεια των διακοπών.

----------


## kostas2005

> Όσον αφορά στην ποιότητα ήχου, είναι .......σχετικά καλή στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.


Εκεί είναι το ζητούμενο.. στις εισερχόμενες
Έτσι και αλλιώς για εξερχόμενες υπάρχει η betamax που τον τελευταίο χρόνο η ποιότητα έχει βελτιωθεί όσο δεν πάει άλλο με εξαιρετικά χαμηλά τιμολόγια (αν εξαιρέσεις κάποια περιοδικά προβλήματα που χτυπάει δεν χτυπάει στο άλλο άκρο)

----------


## jlian

Την ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες θα την χαρακτήριζα κακή στο 90% των περιπτώσεων απο σταθερά, ακόμα και απο isdn ote, και μέτρια στο 60% των κινητών. Στις εξερχόμενες είναι από καλή έως πολύ καλή. Στην omni για παράδειγμα είναι καλύτερη η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες, και θα το αποκαλούσα παραπλανητική διαφήμιση το να λέμε οτι είναι καλή η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες της Modulus, γιατί το δοκίμασα σε παρα πολλούς συνδιασμούς και κάτω από 4 τουλάχιστον παρόχους internet. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα codecs.

----------


## Sovjohn

Ρητορική ερώτηση - Αν στείλετε χρήματα στο PayPal της Modulus (είχα δει ότι είχε εκτός από τράπεζες και PayPal), ούτε αυτό πιστώνεται εκτός εργάσιμων ωρών / ημερών?

----------


## kostas2005

> Την ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες θα την χαρακτήριζα κακή στο 90% των περιπτώσεων απο σταθερά, ακόμα και απο isdn ote, και μέτρια στο 60% των κινητών. Στις εξερχόμενες είναι από καλή έως πολύ καλή. Στην omni για παράδειγμα είναι καλύτερη η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες, και θα το αποκαλούσα παραπλανητική διαφήμιση το να λέμε οτι είναι καλή η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες της Modulus, γιατί το δοκίμασα σε παρα πολλούς συνδιασμούς και κάτω από 4 τουλάχιστον παρόχους internet. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα codecs.


Μέχρι τώρα όσο και να διαβάσεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όλοι έχουν να λένε πόσο τέλεια είναι η εισερχόμενες με modulus
(μόνο τωρα τελευταία έχω δει κάποιους να ψιλό-παραπονιούνται)
Σε σημείο που νόμιζα οτι η modulus κανει μαγικά
Βασικά νόμιζα ότι παίζει με 711
Τελικά μάλλον ήταν παραπληροφόρηση 
Με omni που δουλεύω εγώ θέλω να πω οτι δεν είμαι τοσο ευχαριστημένος απο εισερχόμενες αλλα για να λες εσύ οτι παιζει χειροτερα  φαντάζομαι.
Τελικα βέβαια υποθέτω οτι χωρίς να εχω δοκιμάσει τις άλλες θα παίζουν το ίδιο και είναι τελικά απο που καλεί ο καθένας

----------


## antipages

> Την ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες θα την χαρακτήριζα κακή στο 90% των περιπτώσεων απο σταθερά, ακόμα και απο isdn ote, και μέτρια στο 60% των κινητών. Στις εξερχόμενες είναι από καλή έως πολύ καλή. Στην omni για παράδειγμα είναι καλύτερη η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες, και θα το αποκαλούσα παραπλανητική διαφήμιση το να λέμε οτι είναι καλή η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες της Modulus, γιατί το δοκίμασα σε παρα πολλούς συνδιασμούς και κάτω από 4 τουλάχιστον παρόχους internet. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα codecs.


Συγκρίνοντας:
1) Modulus 
2) Omnivoice
3) Intertelecom

Ποια έχει τις καλύτερες εισερχόμενες;
 Απόψεις;

----------


## jlian

Μεταξύ Modulus & Omnivoice τώρα που είμαι καιρό συνδρομητής και στις δύο, μπορώ να πω πως η Omni έχει καλύτερες εισερχόμενες από κάθε άποψη, τις ίδιες περίπου εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά/κινητά μέσω ADSL και σαφώς ανώτερη απόδοση σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μέσω 3G λόγω υποστήριξης iLBC




> Μέχρι τώρα όσο και να διαβάσεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα όλοι έχουν να λένε πόσο τέλεια είναι η εισερχόμενες με modulus
> (μόνο τωρα τελευταία έχω δει κάποιους να ψιλό-παραπονιούνται)
> Σε σημείο που νόμιζα οτι η modulus κανει μαγικά
> Βασικά νόμιζα ότι παίζει με 711
> Τελικά μάλλον ήταν παραπληροφόρηση
> Με omni που δουλεύω εγώ θέλω να πω οτι δεν είμαι τοσο ευχαριστημένος απο εισερχόμενες αλλα για να λες εσύ οτι παιζει χειροτερα φαντάζομαι.
> Τελικα βέβαια υποθέτω οτι χωρίς να εχω δοκιμάσει τις άλλες θα παίζουν το ίδιο και είναι τελικά απο που καλεί ο καθένας


Κοίτα να δεις, σε κάποια σταθερά δίκτυα οι εξερχόμενες της Modulus είναι καλύτερες από της Omni. Όταν το έψαξα λίγο πιο βαθιά είδα πως οι εξερχόμενες από την Omni προς το επίγειο φωνητικό δίκτυο ήταν σχεδόν πάντα σε G.729, το οποίο όμως έχει πολύ καλή απόδοση. Όταν αυτό συμβαίνει στην Modulus είναι πιο χάλια από την Omni. Όταν η M. χρησιμοποιεί G.711 είναι καλή. Έχω την υποψία ότι η Μ. στις εισερχόμενες έχει σχεδόν πάντα G.729 με τα δίκτυα που συνδέεται και εξ αιτίας αυτού χαλάει η ποιότητα της. Στα δίκτυα κινητής ο iLBC επιεικώς ρίχνει στα αυτιά στον G.729. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο τον AMR να δω απόδοση που λένε ότι είναι top στο 3G, δεν ξέρω καμιά εταιρία να τον υποστηρίζει.

----------


## antipages

> Μεταξύ Modulus & Omnivoice τώρα που είμαι καιρό συνδρομητής και στις δύο, μπορώ να πω πως η Omni έχει καλύτερες εισερχόμενες από κάθε άποψη, τις ίδιες περίπου εξερχόμενες σε σταθερά/κινητά μέσω ADSL και σαφώς ανώτερη απόδοση σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μέσω 3G λόγω υποστήριξης iLBC


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, αλλά με το delay τι γίνεται; Στο sip.omnivoice.eu μου δίνει  ping 80+ ms με προορισμό τη Γερμανία.
Ενώ με τους άλλους 2 (Ελλάδα) πολύ λιγότερο.
Ποια είναι η άποψη σου;

----------


## jlian

Το έχω μετρήσει και εγώ και μάλιστα και μέσω 3G. Η Μ. είναι καλύτερη σχεδόν πάντα, αλλά στην πράξη δεν παρατήρησα αισθητή διαφορά γιατί είχανε Jitter συγκρίσιμο. Το μόνο αρνητικό που θα ανέφερα για την Μ. είναι κακή ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες (εντελώς "θαμπός" ήχος) και ελλειπή υποστήριξη σε codecs. Η Viva για παράδειγμα υποστηρίζει τα ίδια codecs με την Μ. και από ποιότητα μόνο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ίδια με την Μ (γενικά είναι λίγο χειρότερη από την Μ). Η O. με έχει εντυπωσιάσει λίγο στο θέμα αυτό, αν και υπήρξε μια περίοδος που είχε ακόμα καλύτερες εισερχόμενες απ' ότι έχει τώρα, βλέπω φθίνουσα πορεία πάλι. Μάλλον κάνουν παιχνίδια με τα codecs μου φαίνεται όλοι τους, για εξοικονόμηση bandwidth.

----------


## antipages

Αρα το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι στις εξερχόμενες είναι και οι δυο καλές ενω στις εισερχόμενες και 3g σχετικά καλύτερη η Omnivoice; Κατάλαβα καλά;
Για την Intertelecom κανείς, τίποτα;

----------


## jlian

Κάπως έτσι είναι.

----------


## Sovjohn

Παίζουν ρόλο διάφορα για αυτά που λέτε. Για παράδειγμα, ποιος / ποιοι πάροχοι "σερβίρουν" εισερχόμενες στη Modulus και εξερχόμενες από τη Modulus.

Πρακτικά για να υπάρχουν εξερχόμενες πρέπει να υπάρχει διασύνδεση (κάπου...) με τους ανάλογους παρόχους. Η ποιότητα (του VOIP) εξαρτάται και από το πόσοι, και ποιοι, πάροχοι παρεμβάλλονται μέχρι τον τελικό προορισμό.

Ο κάθε πάροχος έχει συνήθως >1 παρόχους με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται για εξερχόμενες, σε επίπεδο wholesale, και πιθανόν και κάποιες "backup / last ditch" επιλογές (σε αυτές θα μπορούσε να είναι ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ ας πούμε, για την Ελλάδα, ο οποίος συνήθως είναι πανάκριβος ακόμα και σε χονδρική. ΟΤΕ - όχι OTEGlobe, αυτή δεν είναι πανάκριβη).

Για τις εισερχόμενες, τώρα, συνηθέστερα εάν δεν υπάρχει απευθείας διασύνδεση παρόχου / παρόχων, κάποιος ενδιάμεσος "αναλαμβάνει" να έχει αυτός διασύνδεση με την π.χ. Modulus και να διεκπεραιώνει κλήσεις προς τα εκεί. Συνήθως η διασύνδεση γίνεται σε επίπεδο datacenter, ή σε πιο extreme περιπτώσεις με μισθωμένο κύκλωμα. Νομίζω πως η Modulus διασυνδέεται από την Lamda Helix, άρα προφανώς της διεκπεραιώνει τις κλήσεις κάποιος πάροχος που είναι "εκεί".

http://www.lamdahellix.com/gr/data-c...communications

Ψυλλιάζομαι κάποια έμμεση σχέση με την HOL (ή την OTEGlobe μέσω του ΟΤΕ εν προκειμένω).

Ως εκ τούτου, μπορούν να δρομολογούν εξερχόμενη κίνηση με G.711, για την εισερχόμενη όμως παίζει ρόλο και η εκάστοτε ρύθμιση -και η χωρητικότητα της μεταξύ τους διασύνδεσης- από τον πάροχο εισερχομένων, καθώς δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει απευθείας διασύνδεση με τους παρόχους κινητής και σταθερής στην Ελλάδα, πιθανότατα την "συλλογή" την κάνει τρίτος.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, πάντοτε σε γραμμή σταθερού δικτύου, δεν γνωρίζω τι γίνεται με κινητά ή 3G κτλ. Οι εξερχόμενες είναι μια χαρά για τα γούστα μου (και ο ήχος καθαρότερος από ότι σε Viva, ότι codec και αν διάλεγα).

Αυτά!  :Wink:

----------


## jlian

Νομίζω ότι έτσι όπως το έθεσες δεν γινόταν καλύτερα. Την "ζημιά" την κάνει κάποιος πάροχος εισερχομένων. Εκεί έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ, και μετά από συζήτηση με ένα φίλο, λίγο πιο σχετικό του χώρου από εμένα.

----------


## oasis

Μετά απο δοκιμη πολλων παρόχων, έχω να πω πως -αν κι εχω αριθμό modulus-, χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση, την καλυτερη ποιοτητα σε εισερχόμενες την έχει το ephone της microbase. Τις δοκιμές τις εκανα με free αριθμό που δίνουν μέσα απο το asterisk forum. Δεν είναι end to end g711, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά καλή. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, το support της modulus είναι υποδειγματικό.

Για τις εξερχόμενες δε μπορώ να εκφέρω αποψη, γιατι χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικα freevoipdeal.

----------


## esma

> Μετά απο δοκιμη πολλων παρόχων, έχω να πω πως -αν κι εχω αριθμό modulus-, χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση, την καλυτερη ποιοτητα σε εισερχόμενες την έχει το ephone της microbase. Τις δοκιμές τις εκανα με free αριθμό που δίνουν μέσα απο το asterisk forum. Δεν είναι end to end g711, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά καλή. 
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως, το support της modulus είναι υποδειγματικό.
> 
> Για τις εξερχόμενες δε μπορώ να εκφέρω αποψη, γιατι χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικα freevoipdeal.


Όταν μπήκα στο site της microbase μου "πέταξε" alarm το antivirus. :Offtopic:

----------


## kmpatra

> Όταν μπήκα στο site της microbase μου "πέταξε" alarm το antivirus.


για το ephone .gr λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω.

----------


## oasis

Το site της υπηρεσίας ειναι www.ephone.gr. 
Ωστόσο, όταν μπαίνω στο microbase.gr δε μου πετάει κάτι το antivirus...

----------


## esma

> Το site της υπηρεσίας ειναι www.ephone.gr. 
> Ωστόσο, όταν μπαίνω στο microbase.gr δε μου πετάει κάτι το antivirus...


Συγγνώμη, δεν θέλω να το κανω θέμα.

Όταν παταω από το www.ephone.gr στο link για την micobase το avast μου εμφανίζει ότι απέκλεισε κακόβουλο λογισμικό. Το αναφέρω για την περίπτωση που κάποιος δεν έχει antivirus. :Offtopic:

----------


## thourios

To antivirus της microsoft δεν εντοπίζει πρόβλημα. Αυτό όμως  που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω άλλο modulus και άλλο ephone.gr ή είναι το ίδιο πράγμα;
Δεν θα έπρεπε να ανοιχθεί νέο thread;

----------


## jlian

Ναι, καλό είναι να μην μπλέκουμε άλλες εταιρίες στο παρόν νήμα. Εγώ μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής της modulus, πιστεύω πως κάνω την όποια κριτική καλόπιστα.

----------


## thourios

Το κακό είναι ότι όλες πλην εξαίρεσης έχουν χρέωση ανά λεπτό και αυτό είναι πολύ αρνητικό.

----------


## dimsi

> Το κακό είναι ότι όλες πλην εξαίρεσης έχουν χρέωση ανά λεπτό και αυτό είναι πολύ αρνητικό.


Η χρεωση ειναι ανα δευτερολεπτο χωρις ελαχιστο χρονο χρεωσης.
http://www.modulus.gr/services/voip-...k-virtual-pbx/

----------


## limassol

Hi all!! 
Έβαλα modulus και το έχω συνδέσει με ενα spa112. Μπορώ και κάνω κλήσεις αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ... οταν καλώ τον αριθμό μου δείχνει οτι χτυπάει αλλά δεν χτυπάει η συσκευή. Επίσης όταν καλώ απο κινητό και ενώ στην συσκευή δεν δείχνει οτι καλεί άμα απαντήσω (πατήσω YES), με αφήνει να κάνω κλήση ενώ απο κινητό μου δείχνει ακόμα οτι χτυπάει...LoL 
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα...LoL και δεν είναι κανείς το Σ/Κ!!!

----------


## svizi

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με τη Modulus.
Υποψιάζομαι κάτι με DNS αλλά δεν ξέρω κιόλας γιατί μας τα περιγράφεις περίεργα.

----------


## skoupas

Για κύρια γραμμή σπιτιού σε σπίτι μεγάλων σε ηλικία ανθρώπων συμφέρει άραγε. Έχω καλό ίντερνετ και χωρίς διακοπές και σκέφτομαι να μετατρέψω τον οτε που έχουν στο κάτω σπίτι σε modulus. Η ποιότητα από ότι έχω τσεκάρει είναι καλή. Και οι χρεώσεις πολύ πιο συμφέρουσες από τις υπάρχουσες του οτε. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι εάν τελειώσουν οι μονάδες σε καμιά αργία ή σκ και θέλουν οι άνθρωποι να πάρουν τηλέφωνο έχασαν. 
Νομίζω χάνει η modulus που δεν έχει αυτοματοποιημένα συστήματα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εγω ομως εβαλα 50ευρω με PAYPAL στις 4 ξημερωματα για Χριστουγεννα (δηλαδη το πρωι τις 25/12), δεν εστειλα ενημερωτικο εμαιλ γιατι βαριομουν και την αλλη μερα τα Χριστουγεννα τυχαια καλεσα και ειδα οτι ειχαν μπει στο λογαριασμο μου!

----------


## RyDeR

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά.

Αξίζει η υπηρεσία fax2mail της modulus; Πόσο κοστίζει ένας αριθμός για αυτή τη δουλειά και πόσο επιπλέον η υπηρεσία χρεώνεται; Αν θέλω να μεταφέρω αριθμό από ΟΤΕ πόσο θα βγει;

Δυστυχώς με τον κατάλογο της εταιρίας, με μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα δεν βρήκα άκρη...

Σκέφτομαι για modulus επειδή διαβάζω για το άριστο support της.

----------


## Sovjohn

Έχει fax2mail η modulus? Δεν θυμάμαι να είχε. Απλά υποστήριζε fax στο δίκτυο (με συσκευή fax). Αν είχε fax2mail, θα το είχα ήδη βάλει!  :Razz:

----------


## RyDeR

Δεν με ενοχλεί να δεσμευσω φυσική συσκευή οπως και κάποια fxs για το σκοπό αυτό αλλά σκέφτομαι την αξιοπιστία που μειώνεται.

Πρέπει να εχω ρεύμα, ίντερνετ, μελάνια για να κάνω λήψη φαξ με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Τουλάχιστον με το fax2mail θα είμαι κάπως πιο σίγουρος.

----------


## antipages

> Για κύρια γραμμή σπιτιού σε σπίτι μεγάλων σε ηλικία ανθρώπων συμφέρει άραγε. Έχω καλό ίντερνετ και χωρίς διακοπές και σκέφτομαι να μετατρέψω τον οτε που έχουν στο κάτω σπίτι σε modulus. Η ποιότητα από ότι έχω τσεκάρει είναι καλή. Και οι χρεώσεις πολύ πιο συμφέρουσες από τις υπάρχουσες του οτε. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι εάν τελειώσουν οι μονάδες σε καμιά αργία ή σκ και θέλουν οι άνθρωποι να πάρουν τηλέφωνο έχασαν. 
> Νομίζω χάνει η modulus που δεν έχει αυτοματοποιημένα συστήματα.


Αξιοπιστια ναι, τιμες οκ. Το θεμα με τις μοναδες λυνεται ευκολα. Το θεμα του εξοπλισμου το εχεις σκεφτει; Πως θα συνδεονται στο ρουτερ; Εχεις voip router; Θα τραβηξεις καλωδιο στον κάτω οροφο;

----------


## skoupas

Το νετφάστερ 2 έχω πάνω και έχω τραβήξει και δίκτυο κάτω με 2 καλώδια. Στο ένα έχω βάλει ένα access point για επέκταση του wifi και το άλλο είναι κενό. Ή θα το συνδέσω με τη γραμμή εξόδου τηλεφώνου του ρούτερ ή θα βάλω ένα voip adapter διαχωρίζοντας με switch το δίκτυο κάτω.

----------


## antipages

Στείλε τους mail  και ζητα δοκιμαστικο κωδικο για 10 ημερες. Θα εχεις πιστωση δωρεαν 2€ και προσωρινο αριθμο για εισερχομενες κλήσεις. Ετσι θα εχεις αρκετό χρονο για να το δοκιμασεις και να αποφασισεις. Επειτα κάνεις αιτηση για τη φορητοτητα και καταθετεις τα πρώτα χρήματα. Μια εβδομαδα μετα θα είναι ολα ετοιμα.
Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## skoupas

Θα το δοκιμάσω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Καλή χρονιά και από μένα!

----------


## kostas2005

> Το νετφάστερ 2 έχω πάνω και έχω τραβήξει και δίκτυο κάτω με 2 καλώδια. Στο ένα έχω βάλει ένα access point για επέκταση του wifi και το άλλο είναι κενό. Ή θα το συνδέσω με τη γραμμή εξόδου τηλεφώνου του ρούτερ ή θα βάλω ένα voip adapter διαχωρίζοντας με switch το δίκτυο κάτω.


Με ενα και μόνο lan 8αρι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα 4 καλώδια για lan 100mb και τα αλλά 2 ζευγάρια για 2 τηλέφωνα
Εσύ επειδή εχεις περίσσιο το δεύτερο καλώδιο απλά χρησιμοποίησε το βάζοντας τηλεφωνικά κλιπ και συνδεσε το με τη γραμμή εξόδου τηλεφώνου του ρούτερ
Μια χαρά θα κάνεις την δουλειά σου

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μόλις μου ήρθε αυτό:

*Υποστήριξη Wideband Audio (HD Voice) στο δίκτυο της modulus με ενεργοποίηση του G.722 codec*

H Modulus, σταθερή στον προσανατολισμό της για την διάθεση πρωτοποριακών υπηρεσιών VoIP με την βέλτιστη ποιότητα, προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της την δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας, εκτοξεύοντας την ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας σε νέα επίπεδα.

Βιώστε τη μοναδική εμπειρία πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας (High Definition Voice) και ακούστε τους συνομιλητές σας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κρυστάλλινο ήχο, χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση, χρησιμοποιώντας εξοπλισμό που υποστηρίζει τον codec G.722.

Καλέστε τώρα το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών στο +30 215 215 15 00 για να μιλήσετε μαζί μας σε κορυφαία ποιότητα ήχου ή για να σας βοηθήσουμε με την ενεργοποίηση της λειτουργίας στη συσκευή σας.




> Οι ενεργοποιημένοι codecs στο δίκτυο της modulus ανέρχονται πλέον σε 6 και είναι οι: G.722, G.711 (α-law και μ-law), G.729, speex (mode 3, CBR @ 8 kHz), G.726 και GSM (FR).
> 
> Για τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, σας προτείνουμε να ρυθμίσετε την εφαρμογή ή την συσκευή σας με την παρακάτω σειρά προτίμησης για τα codecs: 1) G.722, 2) G.711 a-law (ή PCMA), 3) G.729, 4) Speex (8 kHz).
> 
> Για τη βέλτιστη επικοινωνία σε συνδέσεις Internet με χαμηλή ταχύτητα, σας προτείνουμε την ακόλουθη σειρά προτίμησης: 1) G.729, 2) Speex (8 kHz).


Η κωδικοποίηση ήχου G.722 επιτρέπει την μετάδοση ηχητικού σήματος με δειγματοληψία συχνότητας 16 kHz, διπλάσια από αυτή του ασυμπίεστου codec G.711 που χρησιμοποιείται, για παράδειγμα, από τα ψηφιακά κυκλώματα ISDN. Τα codecs υψηλής πιστότητας έχει αποδειχθεί ότι διευκολύνουν την επικοινωνία όταν αυτή γίνεται σε περιβάλλον με θόρυβο ή όταν η επικοινωνία γίνεται σε γλώσσα διάφορη της μητρικής του ενός ή και των δύο συνομιλητών. Τέλος, σημαντική είναι η συμβολή τους και σε χρήση για εφαρμογές τηλεδιάσκεψης, όπου οι συνομιλητές μπορεί να είναι πολλοί και ο συντονισμός της συζήτησης δύσκολος.

----------


## africa_twin

Πήρα και γω το mail και έκανα τις προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις με τους codecs. Κάλεσα το τηλέφωνο της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και πραγματικά η ποιότητα είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ με τον G.722!!! Η απογοήτευση ήρθε καλώντας στη συνέχεια σταθερό (HOL) όπου η ποιότητα ήταν απλά καλή, ίδια με τον betamax κλώνο που χρησιμοποιώ για κύρια χρήση (freevoipdeal). Συμπεραίνω λοιπόν ότι για να απολαύσει κάποιος κλήση υψηλής πιστότητας, πρέπει και οι δύο πλευρές να χρησιμοποιούν modulus ή άλλο πάροχο που να υποστηρίζει τον G.722. Η δοκιμή έγινε με ένα gigaset A510-IP. 
Όπως και να χει πάντως είναι μια καλή κίνηση από τη Modulus.

----------


## jlian

Εγω τoυς έχω στείλει και email για αυτό το θέμα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποστηρίξουν και το iLBC codec. Εκτός του ότι είναι δωρεάν εχει εμφανώς καλύτερη επίδοση απο το G.729 σε συνδέσεις 3G.

----------


## antipages

> Πήρα και γω το mail και έκανα τις προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις με τους codecs. Κάλεσα το τηλέφωνο της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών και πραγματικά η ποιότητα είναι ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ με τον G.722!!! Η απογοήτευση ήρθε καλώντας στη συνέχεια σταθερό (HOL) όπου η ποιότητα ήταν απλά καλή, ίδια με τον betamax κλώνο που χρησιμοποιώ για κύρια χρήση (freevoipdeal). Συμπεραίνω λοιπόν ότι για να απολαύσει κάποιος κλήση υψηλής πιστότητας, πρέπει και οι δύο πλευρές να χρησιμοποιούν modulus ή άλλο πάροχο που να υποστηρίζει τον G.722. Η δοκιμή έγινε με ένα gigaset A510-IP. 
> Όπως και να χει πάντως είναι μια καλή κίνηση από τη Modulus.


Η ποιοτητα κλησεων φωνης με G.722 ειναι άπαιχτη. Φοβαμε ομως οτι δε μπορει να βρει εφαρμογη για κλησεις εκτος συνδρομιτων voip δικτυων με υποστηριξη  G.722. Μακρυα πισω ειναι ο οτε ακόμα και με isdn, ουτε κατα διανυα οι εναλλακτικοι. Η μεγαλη πλακα ειναι με τη vodafone και τη cosmote που για να επιτευχθει κλήση με HD ηχο πρεπει να ευθυγραμμιστούν τα αστερια.
Πάντος ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στη modulus και σε ολους του παροχουν που υποστηριζουν τον codec G.722.

----------


## pan.nl

> Εγω τoυς έχω στείλει και email για αυτό το θέμα. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να υποστηρίξουν και το iLBC codec. Εκτός του ότι είναι δωρεάν εχει εμφανώς καλύτερη επίδοση απο το G.729 σε συνδέσεις 3G.


Όντως έχεις δίκιο σχετικά με αυτό, αν και το G729 δεν τα πήγε άσχημα σε 3G δίκτυο στην Ολλανδία αλλά και στην Cosmote που το δοκίμασα πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι. Αυτή την περίοδο βρίσκομαι στη Βομβάη της Ινδίας και δοκιμάζω τη Modulus με το Speex narrowband codec στο laptop μέσω του X-Lite softphone και τα αποτελέσματα είναι εξαιρετικά! Και αναφέρομαι σε Ινδικό δίκτυο 3G με καθυστέρηση συνήθως 230-260ms (που ενίοτε εκτινάσσεται στα 600-1500ms, σοβαρολογώ) και πολύ υψηλό jitter ανά διαστήματα. Παρόλα αυτά έχω από αξιοπρεπή εως πολύ καλή ποιότητα ήχου με το εν λόγω codec. Οπότε, εάν η συσκευή σου το υποστηρίζει, δε χάνεις κάτι να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## pan.nl

Να αναφέρω πως προχθές μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη για κάποιο θέμα και χρησιμοποιήσα το codec G722. Η ποιότητα μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή, όχι όμως κάτι το εντυπωσιακό. Πιθανολογώ πως αυτό μάλλον σχετίζεται με τον εξοπλισμό μου. Σίγουρα πάντως ήταν καθαρότερος ο ήχος σε σχέση με το G711.

----------


## oasis

Το πρόβλημα, πάντως, με την ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από σταθερά/κινητά γπαραμένει, καθώς το g722, δεν λειτουργεί εάν υποστηρίζεται μονομερώς. Δυστυχώς, δεν υποστηρίζεται στις incoming ούτε ο g711, παρά μόνο σε κλήσεις από forthnet.

----------


## pan.nl

Εγώ αντιθέτως τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει βελτίωση της ποιότητας στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.

----------


## dimangelid

> Το πρόβλημα, πάντως, με την ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από σταθερά/κινητά γπαραμένει, καθώς το g722, δεν λειτουργεί εάν υποστηρίζεται μονομερώς. Δυστυχώς, δεν υποστηρίζεται στις incoming ούτε ο g711, παρά μόνο σε κλήσεις από forthnet.


G711 με Forthnet; Μου φαίνεται απίθανο... Μιλάω πολύ συχνά με Forthnet (και PSTN και VOIP συνδρομητή) και συνεχίζει με G729 (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χρησιμοποιεί) ... Ειδικά αν με καλέσουν ή καλέσω από Omnivoice, δεν παλεύεται η κατάσταση.

----------


## oasis

Στις εισερχόμενες από οικιακές Forthnet προς Modulus το παρατηρώ συνεχώς με διαφορετικά άτομα!

----------


## dimangelid

Σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο να μεταφέρω στην Modulus το νούμερό μου από την Omnivoice, καθαρά για λόγους ποιότητας κλήσης. Έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις:
1) Εισερχόμενες εξακολουθούν να έρχονται με G729 ή άλλαξε κάτι;
2) Εξερχόμενες προς Ελλάδα με τι codec βγαίνουν;
3) Κάτι νεότερο με το online περιβάλλον διαχείρισης; Είναι γελοίο εν έτει 2014 να μην μπορούμε να διαχειριστούμε online τον λογαριασμό μας σε τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσία!!!!!

----------


## pan.nl

Η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες μπορώ να πω πως έχει βελτιωθεί. Το αν όμως βγαίνουν με G729 δε γνωρίζω πώς μπορώ να το ελέγξω. Ιδέες;
Οι εξερχόμενες, όπως είχε ειπωθεί και παλαιότερα, βγαίνουν με G711 και όποτε έκανα κλήση η ποιότητα ήταν άριστη.
Online περιβάλλον διαχείρισης επίσημα δεν υφίσταται, αλλά είχα αιτηθεί να μου δώσουν πρόσβαση στο δοκιμαστικό περιβάλλον στη διεύθυνση https://mycalls.dev.modulus.gr/. Εκεί μπορείς να βλέπεις το υπόλοιπό σου και τις εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, ακόμα και τις αναπάντητες. Την ανανέωση της συνδρομής την κάνω μέσω Paylal και γίνεται αρκετά γρήγορα. Όμως συμφωνώ πως επιβάλλεται να φτιάξουν ένα πιο λειτουργικό περιβάλον διαχείρισης.

----------


## in2dark

Στην ιδια φαση ειμαι και εγω. Θελω να φυγω χθες απο omnivoice λογω της απαραδεκτης στασης τους.

Πηρα δοκιμαστικο νουμερα απο modulus και απο easy. Δυστυχως της modulus η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια. Της easy ειναι ας πουμε οκ... 

Ολες τις δοκιμες τις εκανα με linphone. Σημερα παρελαβα ενα grandstream τηλεφωνο και θα δοκιμασω και με αυτο. Μακαρι να παιξρι γιατι το support της modulus δεν παιζεται

Θα ενημερωσω

----------


## dimangelid

Easy; Ποια είναι αυτή; Επίσης για Modulus, χάλια ποιότητα λες στις εισερχόμενες φαντάζομαι, σωστά; Επίσης, έβαλες παντού για codec τον G711a; Ο μόνος λόγος που θα έφευγα από την Omnivoice είναι για άριστη ποιότητα και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες. Αν είναι έστω και ο ένας τύπος κλήσης να παίζει με G729, δεν πάω πουθενά. Ή ολόκληρο ή καθόλου  :Smile:  Αχχχχ ρε Altec με το αείμνηστο iCall!!! Καθαρότατο G711 σε εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες τουλάχιστον εντός Ελλάδας.

----------


## jlian

To G729 παει σύννεφο  :Razz:

----------


## antipages

> Δυστυχως της modulus η ποιοτητα ειναι χαλια.


Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος;

----------


## kmpatra

> Easy; Ποια είναι αυτή; Επίσης για Modulus, χάλια ποιότητα λες στις εισερχόμενες φαντάζομαι, σωστά; Επίσης, έβαλες παντού για codec τον G711a; Ο μόνος λόγος που θα έφευγα από την Omnivoice είναι για άριστη ποιότητα και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες. Αν είναι έστω και ο ένας τύπος κλήσης να παίζει με G729, δεν πάω πουθενά. Ή ολόκληρο ή καθόλου  Αχχχχ ρε Altec με το αείμνηστο iCall!!! Καθαρότατο G711 σε εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες τουλάχιστον εντός Ελλάδας.


προφανως μιλαμε για το easycall της περιβοητης northwest που ξαναλειτουργει και εδινε για λιγες μερες αριθμο δωρεαν για εξι μηνες.

----------


## in2dark

> Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος;


Λοιπον. Σημερα με την απιστευτη βοηθεια του τεχνικου τμηματος της modulus σεταρα το τηλεφωνο (grandstream 1400) και η ποιοτητα ΠΕΤΑΕΙ!

Οσους καλεσα μου ειπαν τα καλυτερα! Αρα το προβλημα ηταν με το softphone και οχι με τον παροχο. Τωρα το μονο θεματακι ειναι πως καποιες φορες οταν καλω τον γεωγραφικο που μου εχουν δωσει δοκιμαστικα βγαζει μυνημα πως ειναι εκτος λειτουργιας. Θα το καθαρισω και αυτο αυριο με τους τεχνικους τους (ελπιζω) και ΑΝΤΙΟ omnivoice με την απαραδεκτη σταση... (2 μηνες τωρα εχω ζητησει ενημερωση αριθμου και μαλιστα 3 φορες το ιδιο αιτημα και φυσικα ο τυπος δεν κανει τιποτα)

Επισης εκανα λαθος πριν ειχα πει πως δοκιμαζα μια easy voip... Λαθος, ephone εννοουσα και μια χαρα επαιζε και αυτη.

----------


## jlian

Τι λέει αυτή η ephone; Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας;

----------


## paravoid

https://www.gr-ix.gr/members !

----------


## dimangelid

> https://www.gr-ix.gr/members !


Το ότι ήταν στην Lamda Helix τα μηχανήματά της  νομίζω ότι έχει αναφερθεί καιρό τώρα. Στο GR-IX ξέρουμε από πότε είναι μέλος; Επίσης βλέπω εδώ ότι έχει συμφωνία μόνο με την ΝΕΡΙΤ. Το θέμα είναι να δώσουν κάποτε G711 codec και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις... Έλεος με το G729...

----------


## paravoid

> Το ότι ήταν στην Lamda Helix τα μηχανήματά της  νομίζω ότι έχει αναφερθεί καιρό τώρα. Στο GR-IX ξέρουμε από πότε είναι μέλος; Επίσης βλέπω εδώ ότι έχει συμφωνία μόνο με την ΝΕΡΙΤ. Το θέμα είναι να δώσουν κάποτε G711 codec και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις... Έλεος με το G729...


Το https://www.gr-ix.gr/news/ λέει 19/9 ενώ το AS number το απέκτησε 14/10, οπότε είναι μάλλον λίγο νωρίς για να κοιτάς τα peerings  :Smile:

----------


## haris_led

Μπράβο τους, αν μειώσουν λίγο την την τιμή για μεταφορά αριθμού θα το μεταφέρω εκεί από τη viva!! προς το παρόν δεν με συμφέρει να μεταφέρω δυστυχώς  :Sad:

----------


## kmpatra

νομιζω οτι η τιμη μεταφορας ειναι ιδια για όλους τους παρόχους (15 ευρω).

----------


## in2dark

Το θέμα είναι το ακριβό κόστος κλήσεις σε Ελληνικά σταθερά. Δηλαδή δεν γίνεται να βγάλει κάποιος απεριόριστα σταθερά με κάποιο μηνιαίο κόστος?

Τότε νομίζω θα γίνει η ανατροπή των δεδομένων

----------


## antipages

Τα 10€ ισοδυναμουν με πανω απο 500 λεπτα το μηνά σε σταθερά. Είσαι σίγουρος οτι προτιμας να τα δίνεις σε παγια, ειτε τα κανεις ειτε όχι, παρα να τα δίνεις για κλησεις; Εχεις υπολογίσει ποσα λεπτα καταναλωνεις το μηνά;

----------


## in2dark

Ναι δίκιο έχεις. Αλλά σε επιχείρηση τα 500 λεπτά δεν φτάνουν τον μήνα.

Άλλωστε οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες που δίνει η modulus είναι το τέλειο για μία μικρή επιχείρηση. Αλλά όταν κάνεις ενημέρωση πελατών μέσω τηλεφώνου τότε τα 500 λεπτά ούτε για καλημέρα δεν φτάνουν....

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ναι δίκιο έχεις. Αλλά σε επιχείρηση τα 500 λεπτά δεν φτάνουν τον μήνα.
> 
> Άλλωστε οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες που δίνει η modulus είναι το τέλειο για μία μικρή επιχείρηση. Αλλά όταν κάνεις ενημέρωση πελατών μέσω τηλεφώνου τότε τα 500 λεπτά ούτε για καλημέρα δεν φτάνουν....


Σε "μεγάλους πελάτες" δεν υπάρχουν απεριόριστα σταθερά. Από κανέναν. Δηλαδή αν είσαι τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (π.χ.) και έχεις δεκάδες χιλιάδες λεπτά ομιλίας το μήνα, πίστεψε με, με το λεπτό πληρώνουν. Μπορεί να είναι π.χ. 0,001 Ε / λεπτό, αλλά παρόλαυτά, με το λεπτό, και όχι απεριόριστα.

Αυτό είναι νόμος.

Τώρα από κει και πέρα, για μεγάλο (μεγάλο!) διάστημα τα λεγόμενα "business" προγράμματα των παρόχων σταθερής δεν είχαν απεριόριστα ούτε για αστείο. Πλέον έχουν, αλλά, αν όντως κάποιος κάνει για Χ διάστημα πάνω από 1.500 - 2.000 λεπτά, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορούν να ενεργοποιηθούν οι σχετικές ρήτρες στη σύμβαση σύμφωνα με τις οποίες "υπερβήκατε τα απεριόριστα". Μπορεί να λέγονται πολιτική ορθής χρήσης, ασφάλεια διαθεσιμότητας δικτύου για άλλους χρήστες, οτιδήποτε, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει.

Αν, μόλαταύτα, κάνεις π.χ. 2.000+ λεπτά με εξευτελιστικά μικρό πάγιο (διότι αυτά έχουν σαν κόστος well πολύ πάνω από 10 Ε / μήνα, μόνο και μόνο αν ο πάροχος πληρώσει π.χ. transit / termination fees στον ΟΤΕ), τότε κάτι πάει λάθος και βάζεις μέσα τον πάροχο σου.

Ή...

...άλλες χρεώσεις επιδοτούν τα "απεριόριστα". Για παράδειγμα, quiz, σε πόσα οικιακά και business προγράμματα των παρόχων χρεώνονται τα κινητά π.χ. 5 cent / λεπτό; (Εξαιρώ τον ΟΤΕ που τις μειώσεις τις έχει περάσει διαχρονικά). Σε κανένα. Πόσο χρεώνονται τα κινητά μέχρι και σήμερα, το 2014; Ας πούμε 0,15 - 0,17 - 0,20 και πάει λέγοντας. Γιατί, τόσο τους κοστίζουν; Όχι, αλλά πρέπει να δώσουν "απεριόριστα".

Κατ' επέκταση, πόσο χρεώνονται οι διεθνείς κλήσεις, και ειδικά σε προορισμούς που δεν έχουν "απεριόριστα", π.χ. κινητά εξωτερικού; Φωτιά και λαύρα; Γιατί; Γιατί πρέπει να δώσουν "απεριόριστα".

Και πάει λέγοντας...

Ένας VOIP πάροχος που έχει τιμές VOIP σε όλο τον κόσμο, κινητά με χρεώσεις λίγων cent, κινητά εξωτερικού (!) σε πολλές περιπτώσεις με χρεώσεις λίγων cent, και πάει λέγοντας, προφανώς δεν πρέπει, και δεν βρίσκω το λόγο, να βγάλει γιαλαντζί "πακέτα" με απεριόριστα. Οι τιμές είναι ψιλοαστείες, ούτως ή άλλως.

Τώρα, αν κάποιος που κάνει όντως εξωπραγματικά αστικά / υπεραστικά, δεν πληρώνει τίποτα άλλο "κερατιάτικο" για να έχει αυτό το προνόμιο, π.χ. κάνει 0 κλήσεις από σταθερό σε κινητό ή έχει forthnet που τα έχει κάνει και τα κινητά "απεριόριστα" ξέρω γω, τότε ΟΚ μαγκιά του, βάζει μέσα μεν, πιθανότατα, τον πάροχο που του δίνει το πρόγραμμα, αλλά ας πρόσεχε ο πάροχος να μην βγάλει προγράμματα που τον βάζουν μέσα.

Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση όμως με VOIP χρεώσεις, καμία, στην λογική της λειτουργίας αυτών των πραγμάτων.

Διευκρινίζω για προφανείς λόγους ότι είμαι απλά ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της Modulus και όχι υπάλληλος / CEO / μέτοχος / και δε συμμαζεύεται, για να γράφω τα παραπάνω, απλά τυγχάνει να γνωρίζω αρκετά για το πως γίνεται η κοστολόγηση κλήσεων σε επίπεδο χονδρικής μεταξύ παρόχων, και ας πούμε ότι... συνήθως, δεν υπάρχουν εκεί πέρα "απεριόριστα"  :Smile:

----------


## in2dark

Τι να πω?

Απλά με βούλωσες. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι και διαβάζοντας αυτά που λες πλέον το βλέπω διαφορετικά. Ναι έχει απόλυτο δίκιο!

Το θέμα είναι λοιπόν κάτσω και να δω τις πραγματικές μου ανάγκες και χρήση και να πράξω ανάλογα.

Απλά αγοράζοντας τόσα χρόνια πακέτο το σταθερό με κλήσεις και το ιντερνετ μαζί δεν μπορούσα να το δω έτσι όπως το ανέλυσες....

Επίσης και εγώ όπως έχω γράψει πιο πάνω είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την modulus.

καλημέρα

----------


## dimangelid

Έχει διαπιστώσει κανείς μήπως ξεκίνησε να έχει εισερχόμενες κλήσεις με codec G711;

----------


## john84

η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει την δυνατότητα να μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ονλινε το υπόλοιπο σου κλπ? Γιατί στην αρχή δεν παρείχε κάτι τέτοιο. 
Επίσης έχω Viva. Έχει περάσει κανεις από Viva σε modulus να μου πει διαφορες, αν είναι καλύτερη , χειρότερη κλπ? 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## antipages

> η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία έχει την δυνατότητα να μπορείς να τσεκάρεις ονλινε το υπόλοιπο σου κλπ? Γιατί στην αρχή δεν παρείχε κάτι τέτοιο. 
> Επίσης έχω Viva. Έχει περάσει κανεις από Viva σε modulus να μου πει διαφορες, αν είναι καλύτερη , χειρότερη κλπ? 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Εχει τη δυνατοτητσ μεσω του mycalls.dev.modulus.gr

Δε μπορω να γνωριζω την ποιοτητα της viva, αλλα αυτο που γνωριζω είναι οτι και 14 μηνες δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.

----------


## jlian

> Έχει διαπιστώσει κανείς μήπως ξεκίνησε να έχει εισερχόμενες κλήσεις με codec G711;


Απο κάποιους παρόχους πρέπει να γίνεται. Οταν έχω εισερχόμενες απο ΟΤΕ η διαφορά είναι εμφανής, σε σχέση με κάποιους άλλους.




> Επίσης έχω Viva. Έχει περάσει κανεις από Viva σε modulus να μου πει διαφορες, αν είναι καλύτερη , χειρότερη κλπ? 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Είχα demo σε Viva για ενα διάστημα, και δεν μπορώ να πω πως με ενθουσίασε.

----------


## dimangelid

> Απο κάποιους παρόχους πρέπει να γίνεται. Οταν έχω εισερχόμενες απο ΟΤΕ η διαφορά είναι εμφανής, σε σχέση με κάποιους άλλους.


Από ποιους παρόχους έχεις διαπιστώσει καλύτερη ποιότητα;

----------


## jlian

Απο ΟΤΕ σίγουρα. Επίσης εισερχόμενες απο δίκτυα κινητής έχω δει σποραδικές βελτιώσεις. Απο τους περισσότερους εναλλακτικούς σταθερής τα ίδια χάλια στις εισερχόμενες.

----------


## gla

Επειδή η MODULUS δεν απαντάει σε email,
μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει άμα η εταιρία υποστηρίζει:
1) Προώθηση των εισερχόμενων FAX, στο email.
2) Προώθηση των μηνυμάτων του τηλεφωνητή, στο email.
Είναι δωρεάν ή χρεώνονται;

----------


## skoupas

Δε νομίζω να ισχύει καμία υπηρεσία από αυτές που ζητάς.

----------


## Sovjohn

Η modulus υποστηρίζει προώθηση τηλεφωνητή στο email, δωρεάν, αλλά δυστυχώς fax-to-mail δεν έχουν. Για φτηνό fax-to-mail έχω έναν αριθμό στην Omnivoice (και αυτόν που χρησιμοποιώ για κλήσεις κτλ στην Modulus)

----------


## jlian

Voicemail επίσης δεν υποστηρίζει δυστυχώς. Σε γενικές γραμμές η κατάσταση δείχνει _απελπιστικά βαλτωμένη_. 
Δεν ξέρω η εταιρία σε τι κατάσταση είναι, ή αν θα έχει την μοίρα που ακολούθησαν λίγο-πολύ όλες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Α, συμπάθα με,

Voicemail υποστηρίζει αλλά με PBX υπηρεσία που έχω εγώ. Για απλό αριθμό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.

----------


## jlian

Το ξέρω, δυστυχώς για τους απλούς αριθμούς δεν υποστηρίζει. Τι να πεις...

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μπορεί κάποιος να ζητήσει να του ενεργοποιήσουν την υπο-υπηρεσία Free PBX ( http://www.modulus.gr/services/virtual-pbx/ ) άνευ κόστους, και τότε θα είχε voicemail to email (χωρίς να έχει εσωτερικά κτλ)  :Smile:

----------


## jlian

Εχω ήδη ενεργοποιημένη την Free vPBX. Συγκεκριμένα έχω 3 νούμερα τα οποία χτυπάνε ταυτόχρονα. Το μόνο που ισχύει είναι το Voicemail to Email. Aυτό που θέλω εγώ είναι Voice Mailbox. Να σου εμφανίζει σήμανση η συσκευή και όταν καλείς να ακούς το μήνυμα. Και το Gigaset 610 IP που έχω σπίτι και δυο softphones που χρησιμοποιώ, το υποστηρίζουν και τα δύο.

----------


## No-Name

Τι εγινε η modulus? εχουν πεσει ολα κανενας αλλος με το ιδιο προβλημα??
στο site δεν μπαινει κ στο call center δεν εχει καποιο μηνυμα.

----------


## skoupas

Μια χαρά παίζει εδώ.

----------


## pan.nl

Κι εδώ ποτέ κανένα πρόβλημα. Μάλιστα η ποιότητα σαν να έχει βελτιωθεί λίγο.

----------


## kmpatra

νέα υπηρεσία fax2mail




> modulus - Διάθεση υπηρεσίας fax2email
> 
> Αθήνα, 17 Φεβρουαρίου 2015
> 
> Η modulus, αφουγκραζόμενη τις ανάγκες των συνδρομητών της και ανταποκρινόμενη στις προσδοκίες για διαρκή βελτίωση των παρεχόμενων λύσεων, ανακοινώνει την άμεση και δωρεάν διάθεση της νέας υπηρεσίας fax2email σε όλα τα πακέτα vPBX, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του πακέτου vPBX free που διατίθεται χωρίς επιβάρυνση σε όλους τους συνδρομητές modulus.
> 
> 
> Με την υπηρεσία fax2email μπορείτε να δέχεστε εισερχόμενα fax ως συνημμένα αρχεία PDF στο e-mail σας, χωρίς να καταναλώνετε χαρτί ή να διατηρείτε στο χώρο σας συσκευή fax.
> 
> ...

----------


## ariadgr

> νέα υπηρεσία fax2mail


Μόνο για εισερχόμενα όμως;
Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα online αποστολής αρχείου pdf με fax?

----------


## jlian

Για την ώρα μόνο με λογισμικό που να υποστηρίζει Τ.38 faxing, όπως το Zoiper Biz

----------


## thourios

Να δούμε για πόσο καιρό θα είναι το «για την ώρα». Μόνο στην Viva δουλεύει σωστά από την αρχή της λειτουργίας της υπηρεσίας μέχρι τώρα. Για αυτό ανέβασαν και την τιμή απαράδεκτα 300% !!!

 :Thumb down:

----------


## serakar

Καλησπέρα σας,

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την ποιότητα συνομιλίας που θα πρέπει να περιμένω από την Modulus.  Έχω διαβάσει γενικότερα ότι είναι καλή, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι 'καλή σε σχέση με το κόστος', 'καλή σε σχέση με άλλες IP λύσεις', ή είναι πραγματικά ανάλογη σε ποιότητα σε σύγκριση με κλασικές γραμμές ΟΤΕ, και αν όχι σε τι υστερεί.  Δεν έχω καμία εμπειρία με IP τηλεφωνία.  Η χρήση θα είναι βασικά για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φωνής.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την ποιότητα συνομιλίας που θα πρέπει να περιμένω από την Modulus.  Έχω διαβάσει γενικότερα ότι είναι καλή, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει αν είναι 'καλή σε σχέση με το κόστος', 'καλή σε σχέση με άλλες IP λύσεις', ή είναι πραγματικά ανάλογη σε ποιότητα σε σύγκριση με κλασικές γραμμές ΟΤΕ, και αν όχι σε τι υστερεί.  Δεν έχω καμία εμπειρία με IP τηλεφωνία.  Η χρήση θα είναι βασικά για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις φωνής.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις σε όλους τους ελληνικούς VoIP παρόχους φτάνουν με codec G729, που σημαίνει ότι συμπιέζονται αρκετά σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους ελληνικούς παρόχους σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, πλην της Forthnet η οποία εφαρμόζει τόσο μεγάλη συμπίεση ακόμα και στις κλήσεις εντός του δικτύου της... Διαφορά θα καταλάβεις μόνο στην ποιότητα της φωνής η οποία είναι σίγουρα υποδεέστερη του ΟΤΕ. Κατά τα άλλα αν η σύνδεσή σου στο internet λειτουργεί χωρίς προβλήματα δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας (εννοώ διακοπές, καθυστερήσεις και λοιπά προβλήματα) .

----------


## serakar

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση,

Για συσκευή (ανεξάρτητη από pc) πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι συγκεκριμένο;  Στο pc υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για software?  Ίσως είναι λίγο γενικότερες αυτές οι ερωτήσεις αλλά μια και το ξεκινήσαμε εδώ...

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## thourios

Δες για κάποιες συσκευές τις Gigaset με την ένδειξη IP πάνω. Πχ GIGASET A510IP.  συγκεκριμένη Λειτουργεί ταυτόχρονα και με γραμμή παρόχου πχ ΟΤΕ αλλά και με VOIP μέχρι και 6 διαφορετικές γραμμές.


Πάντως από ένα ψευτοτσεκάρισμα που κάνω στο ιντερνετ βλέπω ότι οι τιμές ακόμα και στο e-bay και amazon έχουν πάρει την πάνω βόλτα. Δες και στο skroutz γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν πρέπει να εισάγονται πλέον καθόλου. Ότι βρεις σε απόθεμα στην Ελλάδα.
Δες και εδώ με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## africa_twin

Έχει και το e-shop GIGASET A510IP και GIGASET C530 IP και περισσότερες επιλογές εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

> Έχει και το e-shop GIGASET A510IP και GIGASET C530 IP και περισσότερες επιλογές εδώ


Σωστός .

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## gsan

> Έχει και το e-shop GIGASET A510IP και GIGASET C530 IP και περισσότερες επιλογές εδώ


Σωστός το Α510ΙΡ το έχω έναν χρόνο τώρα και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα το είχα αγοράσει 70 ευρώ.

----------


## dimsi

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση,
> 
> Για συσκευή (ανεξάρτητη από pc) πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι συγκεκριμένο;  Στο pc υπάρχει κάποια πρόταση για software?  Ίσως είναι λίγο γενικότερες αυτές οι ερωτήσεις αλλά μια και το ξεκινήσαμε εδώ...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


Ειναι και οι VoIP Adapters.Εγω εχω εναν LINKSYS PAP2T και ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Στο e-shop εχει http://www.e-shop.gr/voip-adapters.

----------


## africa_twin

> Σωστός το Α510ΙΡ το έχω έναν χρόνο τώρα και δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα το είχα αγοράσει 70 ευρώ.


Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ για το A510-IP για την απροβλημάτιστη λειτουργία του για 2 χρόνια περίπου που το έχω...  :Wink:

----------


## skoupas

Να πω κι εγώ πως το έχω το gigaset 510ip δουλεύει τέλεια 2 χρόνια κοντά και έχω βάλει πάνω σαν δεύτερο ακουστικό το gigaset sl400 που είχα από παλαιότερα. Έχω hol κύρια γραμμή, δεύτερη τη modulus που δέχεται εισερχόμενες όταν μιλάει η hol με προώθηση και τρίτη τη freevoipdeal που μιλάς σχεδόν τσάμπα παντού. Είναι σχεδόν ένα mini τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

----------


## serakar

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους!

Και από πρόγραμμα σε pc?

----------


## dimangelid

> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι όλους!
> 
> Και από πρόγραμμα σε pc?


Χρησιμοποιώ χρόνια την δωρεάν έκδοση του Zoiper Classic. Δεν έχω προβλήματα.

----------


## jlian

Το Zoiper είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά αν θέλεις κάτι δωρεάν, συνιστώ το MicroSIP. Το μόνο που διαθέτει και δωρεάν G.729 codec, υποστηρίζει επίσης speex & iLBC. 
Αν ψάχνεις το καλύτερο voip-dect, το Gigaset C610 IP είναι μονόδρομος. Το συνδιάζω με ένα δεύτερο handset, το C610H. Το μόνο που δεν κάνει και θα ήθελα είναι blacklist τηλεφώνων. Κατα τα άλλα πλήθος λειτουργιών και φοβερή απόδοση.

----------


## pan.nl

Και το X-Lite είναι πολύ καλό softphone, αν και λίγο βαρύ.

----------


## pan.nl

Μόλις είδα πως τέθηκε σε λετουργία το control panel στη διεύθυνση https://my.modulus.gr

----------


## africa_twin

Με τους κωδικούς που έχω στην modulus δεν μπαίνει. Εσύ μπήκες;

----------


## pan.nl

Ναι γιατί έχω άλλους κωδικούς για το control panel.

----------


## DVader

Τι ακριβώς μπορείς να κάνει από το my.moduls.gr ..Εμένα γιατί δεν μου δώσανε τέτοιους κωδικούς...?

Γενικά ρε παιδιά διαπιστώνω ένα μικρό θέμα με την επικοινωνία ....... Απαντάναι όποτε ναναι χρονικά ... ή δεν απαντάνε καθόλου και πρέπει να το ξανα στέιλω κανα δύο τρείς φορές.... για να απαντήσουν ..τελικώς ! Πάντως είναι ευγενικοί !

Τουλάχιστον δουλεύει η υπηρεσία τους... κομπλέ ...  :Razz:

----------


## chrismasgr

Μόνο κλήσεις βλέπεις .Ούτε καν πότε λήγει ο αριθμός δεν μπορείς να δεις.

----------


## DVader

Ναι το ξέρω μου έδωσαν κωδικό !

Πάντως ρε παιδιά πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι η ποιότητα ήχου δεν είναι τόσο καλή όσο ήταν στο τεστ που έκανα ! Κάλεσα από σταθερό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ τον αριθμό μου στην modulus και όταν βγήκε ο τηλεφωνητής ....φάνηκε η διαφορά !  Σαν να ακούω ilbc ή gsm είναι ! Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλο κάτι τέτοιο ..?

Η Viva είχε σαφώς καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου !

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ πάντως είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος πάντως....αν και όπως είπα παραπάνω .έχω την αίσθηση ότι με την επικοινωνία με τους πελάτες δεν είναι το φόρτε τους !

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και με την VIVA όποιο και αν ήταν το θέμα με αυτούς !

Ευτυχώς δεν είναι άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο σαν εταιρεία...οπότε όλα μια χαρά ! Θεωρώ ότι το Value For Money είναι καλό ! Για να δούμε και την πορεία του χρόνου !

Όταν τους είχα πει για 1η φορά το θέμα με τον ήχο μου είπαν αμέσως το QOS αλλά ήξερα ότι δεν ήταν αυτό ...Τεσπά θα τους το ξαναπώ κάποια στιγμή !

----------


## dimangelid

> Ναι το ξέρω μου έδωσαν κωδικό !
> 
> Πάντως ρε παιδιά πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι η ποιότητα ήχου δεν είναι τόσο καλή όσο ήταν στο τεστ που έκανα ! Κάλεσα από σταθερό τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ τον αριθμό μου στην modulus και όταν βγήκε ο τηλεφωνητής ....φάνηκε η διαφορά !  Σαν να ακούω ilbc ή gsm είναι ! Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλο κάτι τέτοιο ..?
> 
> Η Viva είχε σαφώς καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εγώ πάντως είμαι σε γενικές γραμμές ευχαριστημένος πάντως....αν και όπως είπα παραπάνω .έχω την αίσθηση ότι με την επικοινωνία με τους πελάτες δεν είναι το φόρτε τους !
> ...


Το θέμα με την ποιότητα του ήχου είναι ότι σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ελληνικό VoIP πάροχο (εξαιρούνται προφανώς Cyta και ΟΤΕ) δεν χρησιμοποιούν τον codec G711 για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, όλες είναι με G729. Ενώ στις εξερχόμενες χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά ο G711 (σε Modulus στο 90% των κλήσεων, σε Yuboto επίσης, σε Omnivoice πολύ σπάνια, Viva ποτέ) . Μην κοιτάς που βάζουμε τα Trunk μας μόνο με G711, στο δίκτυο του παρόχου η εισερχόμενη φτάνει με G729 ότι και να κάνεις... Η μόνη που είχε καθαρότατο G711 και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες ήταν η Altec Telecoms με το iCall.

----------


## DVader

> Το θέμα με την ποιότητα του ήχου είναι ότι σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ελληνικό VoIP πάροχο (εξαιρούνται προφανώς Cyta και ΟΤΕ) δεν χρησιμοποιούν τον codec G711 για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, όλες είναι με G729. Ενώ στις εξερχόμενες χρησιμοποιείται πολύ συχνά ο G711 (σε Modulus στο 90% των κλήσεων, σε Yuboto επίσης, σε Omnivoice πολύ σπάνια, Viva ποτέ) . Μην κοιτάς που βάζουμε τα Trunk μας μόνο με G711, στο δίκτυο του παρόχου η εισερχόμενη φτάνει με G729 ότι και να κάνεις... Η μόνη που είχε καθαρότατο G711 και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες ήταν η Altec Telecoms με το iCall.


ΕΓώ προσωπικά εχω λογαριασμούς σε 

1. Yuboto (Εξερχόμενες) 
2. Modulus (Εισερχόμενες/Εξερχόμενες)
3. Viva (Εισερχόμενες/Εξερχόμενες)
4. Microbase (Εισερχόμενες Δωρεάν αριθμός GSM ποιότητα το ξέρω)


Στην Viva δεν είχα παρατηρήσει κάτι ...Ούτε στην Yuboto έχω...Το λέω αυτό γιατί κάνω πολλές κλήσει μέσα από εκεί και δέχομαι στην Modulus πάλι πολλές πάρα πολλές κλήσεις... Είναι επαγγελματικής χρήσης τα πακέτα που έχω...

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι κωδικοποιητές έχουν η αλήθεια είναι θα τους ρωτήσω πάντως να δω τι θα μου πουν ....


Απλά στον τεστ λογαριασμό που μου δώσανε είχα άψογη ποιότητα και μετά όταν πήγα το νούμερο ξενέρωσα λίγο απότομα !

----------


## pan.nl

Εγώ πάλι οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος πλέον με την ποιότητα ήχου (σαφώς G729 στις εισερχόμενες). Και από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών δεν έχω παράπονο, καθώς ανταποκρίνονται σχετικά γρήγορα και με επαγγελματισμό. Το θετικότερο όμως θεωρώ πως είναι η αξιοπιστία της υπηρεσίας. Παρόλα αυτά, θα ήθελα να δω το control panel πιο πλήρες.

----------


## DVader

> Εγώ πάλι οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος πλέον με την ποιότητα ήχου (σαφώς G729 στις εισερχόμενες). Και από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών δεν έχω παράπονο, καθώς ανταποκρίνονται σχετικά γρήγορα και με επαγγελματισμό. Το θετικότερο όμως θεωρώ πως είναι η αξιοπιστία της υπηρεσίας. Παρόλα αυτά, θα ήθελα να δω το control panel πιο πλήρες.


Ναι και εγώ δεν έχω παράπονο .... γενικότερα ! Συμφωνώ μαζί σου.... Απλά είπα κάποιες παρατηρήσεις !

----------


## pan.nl

Μα δεν την υπερασπίστηκα τη Modulus. Έχει τα θετικά της (αρκετά), αλλά σίγουρα μπορεί να βελτιωθεί.  :Smile:  Επειδή όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως το VoIP-in είναι στις προτεραιότητές της, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Όπως και να 'χει, με ελάχιστα χρήματα έχω αριθμό Αθήνας και ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία (για εμένα το σημαντικότερο) που καλύπτει απόλυτα τις ανάγκες μου.

----------


## DVader

> Μα δεν την υπερασπίστηκα τη Modulus. Έχει τα θετικά της (αρκετά), αλλά σίγουρα μπορεί να βελτιωθεί.  Επειδή όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως το VoIP-in είναι στις προτεραιότητές της, κρατάω μικρό καλάθι. Όπως και να 'χει, με ελάχιστα χρήματα έχω αριθμό Αθήνας και ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστη υπηρεσία (για εμένα το σημαντικότερο) που καλύπτει απόλυτα τις ανάγκες μου.


Δεν θεώρησα ότι την υπερασπίστηκες... 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη πάντως !

- - - Updated - - -

Σήμερα πήρα απάντηση σχετικά με το θέμα της ποιότητας του ήχου που βλέπω γενικώς ...και ειδικά αυτά τα voicemails messages....εκεί φάινεται πολύ έμπρακτα 
το θέμα !

Η απάντηση που πήρα είνια παρακάτω:
"Οι ενεργοποιημένοι codecs στο δίκτυο της modulus ανέρχονται σε 6 και είναι οι: G.722, G.711 (α-law και μ-law), G.729, speex (mode 3, CBR @ 8 kHz), G.726 και GSM (FR).
Για τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, σας προτείνουμε να ρυθμίσετε την εφαρμογή ή την συσκευή σας με την παρακάτω σειρά προτίμησης για τα codecs: 1) G.722, 2) G.711 a-law (ή PCMA), 3) G.729, 4) Speex (8 kHz)
Για τη βέλτιστη επικοινωνία σε συνδέσεις Internet με χαμηλή ταχύτητα, σας προτείνουμε την ακόλουθη σειρά προτίμησης: 1) G.729, 2) Speex (8 kHz)

Στην περίπτωση που έχετε κάνει τις παραπάνω ρυθμίσεις και δεν αποκαθίσταται το πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει να ελέγξετε το QoS στο δίκτυό σας, ως την πιθανότερη αιτία."

Για αυτό και είπα ποιο πάνω ότι νιώθω ότι μιλάω με την VIVA !  Με κλειστό το Internet και χωρίς να είμαι συνδεδεμένος άρα δεν παίρνω καμία κλήση καλώ τον αριθμό μου από ΟΤΕ βγαίνει το μήνυμα του τηλεφωνητή ....σε χάλια ποιότητα βέβαια και φταίει το QOS το δικό μου .... 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Κάτι τέτοιες απαντήσεις κουλές τις έπαιρνα και στην VIVA

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν θεώρησα ότι την υπερασπίστηκες... 
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να είναι καλύτερη πάντως !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σήμερα πήρα απάντηση σχετικά με το θέμα της ποιότητας του ήχου που βλέπω γενικώς ...και ειδικά αυτά τα voicemails messages....εκεί φάινεται πολύ έμπρακτα 
> το θέμα !
> 
> ...


Καλά, μην τα ισοπεδώνετε όλα  :Razz:  Η Viva απαρτίζεται πραγματικά από άσχετους. Κάποτε, που είχα viva αριθμό, για να κοιτάξουν ένα routing error δικό τους που ουσιαστικά μου απαγόρευε να καλέσω σε σταθερό Γερμανίας, τους πήρε 4 μέρες...να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο "οι ειδικοί" (και το πρόβλημα μέχρι τότε είχε φτιάξει μόνο του).

Τώρα, φαντάζομαι ότι στη modulus δεν τους "συμφέρει" να απαντάνε ότι στις εισερχόμενες δεν έχουν συμφωνία για g.711, γιατί τους κάνει τερματισμό 3ος πάροχος. Αλλά αποκλείω το ενδεχόμενο η viva να έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα, θα εκπλαγώ πολύ αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί τις υπηρεσίες VOIP τις έχουν εντελώς στον αυτόματο πιλότο εδώ και χρόνια.

Από κει και πέρα, έχοντας χρησιμοποιήσει και virtual PBX και (πιο πρόσφατα) κανονικό δικό μου PBX αποκλειστικά με Modulus, μου κάνει εντύπωση η υποστήριξη τους. Τους το έχω πει κιόλας, είναι η υποστήριξη που θα ήθελα να έχω γνωρίζοντας, έστω, 5 πράγματα.

Να δοκιμάσετε και το τηλέφωνο εκτός από το e-mail, αν θυμάμαι καλά από γραμμή modulus το 13000 πάει στο υπόλοιπο λογαριασμού & στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι, εμένα πριν κάποιες μέρες μου έλυσαν απορίες για εντελώς κουλό θέμα φορητότητας από ΟΤΕ, και μόνο 'δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ' δεν άκουσα.

Τώρα, τι αρνητικό έχουν; Για μένα το κυριότερο είναι η έλλειψη online management tools. Μου έχουν πει ότι θα αλλάξει το site τους σε νέο σύντομα και μετά από την αλλαγή θα δώσουν και panel για διαχείριση αριθμών (και όχι μόνο κλήσεων). Όταν γίνει και αυτό, θα έχουν λυθεί όλα τα προβλήματα που εγώ θεωρώ ότι έχουν.

ΥΓ: Οι περισσότεροι VOIP πάροχοι δεν έχουν διασύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ σε φυσικό επίπεδο (SS7) γιατί είναι μικροί για αυτή τη δουλειά, και "αγοράζουν" είτε συλλογή είτε τερματισμό κλήσεων από τρίτους. Η...πως τη λέγανε, Voicenet το παρείχε για χρόνια αυτό ας πούμε καθώς και μερικοί άλλοι. Εννοείται ότι δεν δίνουν g711 όμως γιατί 1 ενεργή κλήση με g711 = γύρω στις 7-8 με g729, οπότε δεν "συμφέρει". Από την άλλη, με κινητούς (που ούτως η άλλως συνήθως επικοινωνούν με Speex / GSM βέβαια) είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχουν διασύνδεση οι VOIP πάροχοι.

----------


## DVader

Για να το πω με άλλα λόγια .....

H Modulus για τα λεφτά που έχω δώσει είναι καλή αρχικά !  Επειδή δέχομαι και κάνω αρκετές κλήσεις σε ημερήσια βάση λόγω επαγγέλματος  και κάποιες κλήσεις γράφονται για να θυμάμαι τι ειπώθηκε ....έχω αρχεία τόσο από VIVA όσο και από Modulus όσο και από Yuboto !


Θεωρώ ότι στο ήχο 
1. VIVA 
2. Yuboto
3. Modulus 

Τώρα από εξυπηρέτηση ....

Η VIVA όταν δεν ήθελε να απαντήσει στο θέμα που της έθετες σου έλεγαν κάτι που σε άφηνε άφωνο από τις βλακείες που έλεγε γιατί ποτέ δεν απαντάγανε σε αυτό που ρώτησες....Τώρα λόγω άγνοιας το έκανε....λόγω βλακείας δεν ξέρω !

Εγώ όταν πρώτο πήγα στην Modulus πρόσεξα διαφορά στον ήχο...τους το είπα αλλά επειδή δεν είχα κάνει κανά τεστ ..δεν το προχώρησα και η απάντηση που μου δώσανε με ικανοποίησε προσωρινά γιατί θα μπορούσαν να έχουν δίκιο ....
Χτές υπέβαλα ένα ερώτημα ώς συνέχεια του προηγουμένου έχοντας κάνει συγκεκριμένα test cases και ρώτησα και τι codec έχουν ... Πήρα απάντηση μόνο στο 2ο ερώτημα. Όποιος απάντησε δεν μπήκε καν στον κόπο να διαβάσει τι τεστ Cases έκανα ....  Το καταλαβάινω από την απάντηση που έδωσε... Είναι αυτό που έκανε και η VIVA όταν ήμουν ...Για αυτό είπα ότι μου θυμίζει !

Σε πολλά ερωτήματα κάποιες έχω λάβει κάτι σαν default απαντήσεις .....πράγματα που και η VIVA το έκανε !


Κοίτα και μόνο που δουλεύει η υπηρεσία τους (βλέπε Yuboto) για μένα είναι καλό ! Αν δώσουν και πανελ θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερο ! Δείχνουν ότι έχουν γνώσεις και ξέρουν τι κάνουν .... Δεν αντιλέγω.... 

Πάντως με την VIVA δεν είχα πρόβλημα αν εξαιρέσεις την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους που είναι και ο βασικός λόγος που έφυγα !!!! Αλλά είναι άσχετο με το θέμα !

Όσο αναφορά τα άλλα συμφωνώ !!

Η μέχρι τώρα συνεργασία μου μαζί τους λέει ότι για ένα πάροχο χωρίς να πληρώνεις πολλλλά είναι καλή η Modulus και την συστήνω !

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Από την αρχή που πήρα τα 3 username το 1 ένα δεν δούλευε .... Βασικά δεν με βάζει !

Για να δούμε πως θα πάει η επίλυση του και μετά θα σας πω !!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν με κάλεσε πριν από λίγη ώρα από το support της Modulus !

Λύσαμε το θέμα ...και ήταν θέμα κωδικού λάθους εισαγωγής... 


Εξυπηρετικότατοι και φιλικότατοι ....μια χαρά στο θέμα αυτό !


Θα δούμε και παρακάτω πως θα πάει !

----------


## jlian

Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνει η modulus είναι ότι σου δίνει G711 στις εισερχόμενες στο demo για να τσιμπήσεις, και μόλις γίνεις συνδρομητής, μετά απο λίγο σε γυρίζει σε G729. Και σε μενα δεν εξηγείται τόση διαφορά ανάμεσα στο demo.

----------


## DVader

> Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνει η modulus είναι ότι σου δίνει G711 στις εισερχόμενες στο demo για να τσιμπήσεις, και μόλις γίνεις συνδρομητής, μετά απο λίγο σε γυρίζει σε G729. Και σε μενα δεν εξηγείται τόση διαφορά ανάμεσα στο demo.


A ! Και εσύ το παρατήρησες...ε?  Αρα δεν είμαι εγώ μόνος...οκ !

Βασικά ρε παιδιά χτές που μίλγα με την γυναίκα μου στο κινητό ( με κάλεσε από τον κινητό της στο κέντρο μέσω Wind και απάντησε η Modulus) δεν είχα πρόβλημα ιδιαίτερο στην ποιότητα...Λες να αλλάξανε κάτι με την γκρίνια που τους έριξα εδώ..? 

Επειδή το δουλεύω για τώρα σαν εισερχόμενες το νούμερο και δεν έχω εξερχόμενες δεν τους γκρίνιαζα και πολύ γιατί δεν τους έχω δώσε και λεφτά καθόλου....
Ενα email έστειλα ξανά αναφέροντας το θέμα !

Πάντως είνια τρομερό ...Δύο φορές που ανέφερα το θέμα πήρα ακριβώς την ίδια απάντηση...Λές και την έκανε κάποιος Copy/Paste !
Αυτό μου έκανε πολλές σε πολλά θέματα η VIVA !

Πάντως στο θέμα με τους κωδικούς ήταν τραγικά εξυπηρετικότατοι ....Υποδειγματικοί.... Για μάθημα εξυπηρέτησης ήταν το παλικάρι που με πήρε ! Μπράβο του...
Αν διαβάζει το θέμα αυτό ....Ήταν τέλειος ! Έφταιγα εγώ βασικά...αλλά δεν έχει σημασία ... Με άριστα το 100 παίρνει 100...

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνει η modulus είναι ότι σου δίνει G711 στις εισερχόμενες στο demo για να τσιμπήσεις, και μόλις γίνεις συνδρομητής, μετά απο λίγο σε γυρίζει σε G729. Και σε μενα δεν εξηγείται τόση διαφορά ανάμεσα στο demo.


Την είχα δοκιμάσει πριν καιρό και δεν είχε G711 στις εισερχόμενες, αλλά η ποιότητα ήταν ίδια με της Viva... Μήπως το άλλαξαν;

----------


## africa_twin

Νέο λειτουργικό site Modulus.
Η modulus ανακοινώνει την έναρξη λειτουργίας της πλήρως ανασχεδιασμένης ιστοσελίδας της εταιρείας. Ο νέος ιστότοπος εναρμονίζεται με την νέα εταιρική ταυτότητα της modulus και αντικατοπτρίζει την προσήλωσή της στην παραγωγή καινοτομίας στο πεδίο της τηλεφωνίας μέσω του Διαδικτύου. Η δομή του νέου site έχει μελετηθεί για τη γρήγορη αναζήτηση πληροφοριών σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της modulus και το περιεχόμενο έχει εμπλουτιστεί με εξατομικευμένα παραδείγματα εφαρμογών για πολλά είδη επιχειρήσεων και σενάρια χρήσης.

----------


## thourios

Με το fax εισερχόμενα εξερχόμενα τι γίνεται;

----------


## DVader

Με το site πληρωμών ξέρουμε τι γίνετεεεεεεεε?

----------


## skoupas

Ρε παιδιά, στις εισερχόμενες σε εσάς δεν είναι χάλια ο ήχος?

----------


## pan.nl

> Ρε παιδιά, στις εισερχόμενες σε εσάς δεν είναι χάλια ο ήχος?


"Χάλια" δε θα το έλεγα, εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο από το οποίο με καλούν. Από ΟΤΕ είναι μέτρια η ποιότητα ήχου, από Vodafone (σταθερή) αρκετά καλή.

----------


## DVader

> Ρε παιδιά, στις εισερχόμενες σε εσάς δεν είναι χάλια ο ήχος?


Ναι είναι αρκετά κατώτερος σε σχέση με τις εξερχόμενες... Όταν τους έκραξα δεν έδωσαν και πολύ σημασία σε αυτό και μου δώσανε μια τυπική απάντηση !
Κάποια στιγμή το φτιάξανε ...λίγο μεν...και δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο παλιά ! 

Παρολαυτά όμως επειδή είμαι αρκετό καιρό και έχω δει και την τεχνική τους υποστήριξη τους θεωρώ τους καλύτερους της αγοράς ακόμα και στην απλή συνεννόηση για κάτι ! Επειδή είμαι πρώην πελάτης της Yuboto που έχει πολύ καλύτερο ήχο άλλα άθλια τεχνική υποστήριξη και υπό περιπτώσεις οι υπηρεσίες τους δεν παίζουν και δεν ξέρουν να τις φτιάξουν .. (δες σε άλλο thread σχετικό τι τράβηξα)  θεωρώ την Modulus μακράν την καλύτερη ...Ακόμα και σε αργίες εορτών με εξυπηρετήσανε ...  χωρίς να πρέπει ...θεωρητικά ...

Τεσπά Modulus για μένα και ξερό ψωμί .. μέχρι νεωτέρας !

Πάντως είναι υποφερτός πλέον και στο μέλλον θα το ξανά θέσω..το θέμα !!!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> "Χάλια" δε θα το έλεγα, εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο από το οποίο με καλούν. Από ΟΤΕ είναι μέτρια η ποιότητα ήχου, από Vodafone (σταθερή) αρκετά καλή.


Ναι συμφωνώ ...Πάντως δεν έχω καταλάβει πως γίνετε αυτό ..Προφανώς ανάλογα με το δίκτυο έρχεται και από άλλο φορέα ...Δεν εξηγήστε αλλιώς !

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδιά, στις εισερχόμενες σε εσάς δεν είναι χάλια ο ήχος?


Είσαι Modulus ή τώρα πας..?

----------


## Ernest0x

> Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνει η modulus είναι ότι σου δίνει G711 στις εισερχόμενες στο demo για να τσιμπήσεις, και μόλις γίνεις συνδρομητής, μετά απο λίγο σε γυρίζει σε G729. Και σε μενα δεν εξηγείται τόση διαφορά ανάμεσα στο demo.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό φυσικά.




> Ναι συμφωνώ ...Πάντως δεν έχω καταλάβει πως γίνετε αυτό ..Προφανώς ανάλογα με το δίκτυο έρχεται και από άλλο φορέα ...Δεν εξηγήστε αλλιώς !


Στις εισερχόμενες η φωνή μπορεί να έρχεται μέσω τρίτων δικτύων που δεν ελέγχει η modulus. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι τις ίδιες προτεραιότητες (μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα, άριστη εξυπηρέτηση).




> Με το fax εισερχόμενα εξερχόμενα τι γίνεται;


Στην υπηρεσία vPBX στο νέο site αναφέρεται η λειτουργία _Fax to e-mail_ και επίσης υποστηρίζεται το πρωτόκολλο T.38.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό φυσικά.
> 
> 
> Στις εισερχόμενες η φωνή μπορεί να έρχεται μέσω τρίτων δικτύων που δεν ελέγχει η modulus. Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι τις ίδιες προτεραιότητες (μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα, άριστη εξυπηρέτηση).
> 
> 
> Στην υπηρεσία vPBX στο νέο site αναφέρεται η λειτουργία _Fax to e-mail_ και επίσης υποστηρίζεται το πρωτόκολλο T.38.


Ναι μαζί σου ... 

Ελπίζω πλέον να μας δώσουν και σύντομα κάνα πανελ της προκοπής να τα χειριζόμαστε όλα αυτά.... Γιατί όταν θέλω αλλαγές τους τις στέλνω ..και τις κάνουν αυτοί αλλά π.χ αν την επαύριο είναι αργία την έκανα ...γιατί θα πρέπει να περιμένω την επόμενη εργάσιμη που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το προγραμματίζω...έτσι κάνω βασικά !

Πάντως στο τελικό Value for money αξίζει .... για μένα 100% Τώρα θα αρχίσω και εξερχόμενες ποιο σοβαρά ....γιατί μου τελειώσανε και τα λεφτά της Yoboto οπότε θα πλερώσω και την Modulus ... :Razz:

----------


## skoupas

> Ναι είναι αρκετά κατώτερος σε σχέση με τις εξερχόμενες... Όταν τους έκραξα δεν έδωσαν και πολύ σημασία σε αυτό και μου δώσανε μια τυπική απάντηση !
> Κάποια στιγμή το φτιάξανε ...λίγο μεν...και δεν είναι τόσο χάλια όσο παλιά ! 
> 
> Παρολαυτά όμως επειδή είμαι αρκετό καιρό και έχω δει και την τεχνική τους υποστήριξη τους θεωρώ τους καλύτερους της αγοράς ακόμα και στην απλή συνεννόηση για κάτι ! Επειδή είμαι πρώην πελάτης της Yuboto που έχει πολύ καλύτερο ήχο άλλα άθλια τεχνική υποστήριξη και υπό περιπτώσεις οι υπηρεσίες τους δεν παίζουν και δεν ξέρουν να τις φτιάξουν .. (δες σε άλλο thread σχετικό τι τράβηξα)  θεωρώ την Modulus μακράν την καλύτερη ...Ακόμα και σε αργίες εορτών με εξυπηρετήσανε ...  χωρίς να πρέπει ...θεωρητικά ...
> 
> Τεσπά Modulus για μένα και ξερό ψωμί .. μέχρι νεωτέρας !
> 
> Πάντως είναι υποφερτός πλέον και στο μέλλον θα το ξανά θέσω..το θέμα !!!!!
> 
> ...


Έχω και modulus, έχω και yoboto. Τη modulus την έχω βάλει στο πάνω σπίτι σε συγγενή μου για εισερχόμενες με εξερχόμενες freevoipdeal. Ενώ όταν με καλεί ακούω σε πολύ καλή ποιότητα με hol, όταν καλώ εγώ ακούγεται στο πολύ βάθος. Όχι ότι η yoboto είναι πολύ καλύτερη αλλά σε μένα που την έχω δεύτερη γραμμή είναι λίγο χειρότερη από τη hol. Στις εισερχόμενες πάντα. Οι εξερχόμενες είναι πάντα πολύ καλύτερες σε ποιότητα.

----------


## jlian

> Δεν ισχύει αυτό φυσικά.


Φυσικά και αυτό γίνεται.

----------


## DVader

Εσύ ρε Ernest0x που λές ότι δεν ισχύει ....πως το τεκμηριώνεις αυτό που λές..?

jlian φίλε μου επειδή έιχα yuboto η ποιότητα ήχου ώρες ώρες είναι σαν να μην έχει καμία σχέση .... Και επειδή κάποιες φορές έχω και ανοικτή την καταγραφή έχω και αρχεία να κάνω συγκρίσεις !  

Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό .... Θεωρώ ότι η Modulus σαν value είνια καλύτερη οπότε δεν έχει νόημα !

Λέτε αν πάμε όλοι μαζί η Modulus και την κράξουμε να ιδρώσει το αυτί τους .. μπας και έχουμε καλύτερη ποιότητα ? :Thinking: ?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εσύ ρε Ernest0x που λές ότι δεν ισχύει ....πως το τεκμηριώνεις αυτό που λές..?
> 
> jlian φίλε μου επειδή έιχα yuboto η ποιότητα ήχου ώρες ώρες είναι σαν να μην έχει καμία σχέση .... Και επειδή κάποιες φορές έχω και ανοικτή την καταγραφή έχω και αρχεία να κάνω συγκρίσεις !  
> 
> Δεν έχει σημασία αυτό .... Θεωρώ ότι η Modulus σαν value είνια καλύτερη οπότε δεν έχει νόημα !
> 
> Λέτε αν πάμε όλοι μαζί η Modulus και την κράξουμε να ιδρώσει το αυτί τους .. μπας και έχουμε καλύτερη ποιότητα ??


Δε νομίζω οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις να είναι στην ευχέρεια του παρόχου το πόσο καλά θα δρομολογούνται. Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιος πάροχος, για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, στέλνει κλήση εντός ελλάδας μέσα από SIP δρομολόγηση 4 χωρών και best effort priority, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και πολλά. Οι εξερχόμενες που είναι υπό τον έλεγχο, μέχρι ένα σημείο, του παρόχου αντικατοπτρίζουν την ποιότητα του.

Αλήθεια, στις εισερχόμενες τι codec χρησιμοποιείτε;

----------


## DVader

> Δε νομίζω οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις να είναι στην ευχέρεια του παρόχου το πόσο καλά θα δρομολογούνται. Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιος πάροχος, για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, στέλνει κλήση εντός ελλάδας μέσα από SIP δρομολόγηση 4 χωρών και best effort priority, δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και πολλά. Οι εξερχόμενες που είναι υπό τον έλεγχο, μέχρι ένα σημείο, του παρόχου αντικατοπτρίζουν την ποιότητα του.
> 
> Αλήθεια, στις εισερχόμενες τι codec χρησιμοποιείτε;


Ναι αλλά μπορεί σίγουρα να επιλέξει τον codec του trunk μέσω του οποίου θα δρομολογηθεί η κλήση ! Απλά αναλογα με τον codec πηγαίνει το bandwidth που χρειάζεται για να κάθε κλήση και ίσως τελικά τι πληρώνει η Modulus στον πάροχο ! Οπότε βάζει τον codec που χρειάζεται το λιγότερο bandwidth σε σχέση με το να υπάρχει μια αρκετά καλή ποιότητα....  Γιατί αν το σκεφτείς τις εισερχόμενες δεν τις πληρώνεις ...τσάμπα είναι ενώ η Modulus εφόσον πληρώνει bandwidth μπορεί τις εισερχόμενες να τις πληρώνει τελικά ... Δεν ξέρω λέω.... μια σκέψη έχω κάνει !

Πάντως όταν είχαν demo κωδικούς είχα 100% τέλειο ήχο και μετά μου φάνηκε η διαφορά ! Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν το παραδέχονται όσες φορές το έχω ανακινήσει το θέμα (κανά δύο φορές) έχω λάβει ακριβώς το ίδιο email... με γενικότητες και τίποτα ξεκάθαρο στο θέμα ! Και βέβαια μετά από τέτοια απάντηση δεν είχε νόημα να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα !!!  Ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι πάνε να με βγάλουν τρελό ! 

Πάντως η ποιότητα ηχούν πρέπει να είναι καμπάνα είτε εισερχόμενη είτε εξερχόμενη ....η ίδια !

Τεσπά ! 

Απλά λέω αν τους ενοχλήσουμε ομαδικά μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι γιατί αν μπορεί τότε αξίζει τον κόπο !!

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ στο trunk έχω ulaw&alaw

παντού στο κέντρο αυτούς έχω και σε όλα τα Sip trunks που έχω εκτός ephone που έχω gsm γιατί αυτό μου δίνουν !!!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ναι αλλά μπορεί σίγουρα να επιλέξει τον codec του trunk μέσω του οποίου θα δρομολογηθεί η κλήση ! Απλά αναλογα με τον codec πηγαίνει το bandwidth που χρειάζεται για να κάθε κλήση και ίσως τελικά τι πληρώνει η Modulus στον πάροχο ! Οπότε βάζει τον codec που χρειάζεται το λιγότερο bandwidth σε σχέση με το να υπάρχει μια αρκετά καλή ποιότητα....  Γιατί αν το σκεφτείς τις εισερχόμενες δεν τις πληρώνεις ...τσάμπα είναι ενώ η Modulus εφόσον πληρώνει bandwidth μπορεί τις εισερχόμενες να τις πληρώνει τελικά ... Δεν ξέρω λέω.... μια σκέψη έχω κάνει !
> 
> Πάντως όταν είχαν demo κωδικούς είχα 100% τέλειο ήχο και μετά μου φάνηκε η διαφορά ! Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν το παραδέχονται όσες φορές το έχω ανακινήσει το θέμα (κανά δύο φορές) έχω λάβει ακριβώς το ίδιο email... με γενικότητες και τίποτα ξεκάθαρο στο θέμα ! Και βέβαια μετά από τέτοια απάντηση δεν είχε νόημα να συνεχίσω την κουβέντα !!!  Ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι πάνε να με βγάλουν τρελό ! 
> 
> Πάντως η ποιότητα ηχούν πρέπει να είναι καμπάνα είτε εισερχόμενη είτε εξερχόμενη ....η ίδια !
> 
> Τεσπά ! 
> 
> Απλά λέω αν τους ενοχλήσουμε ομαδικά μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι γιατί αν μπορεί τότε αξίζει τον κόπο !!
> ...


Απ' όσο θυμάμαι (είχα δουλέψει σε πάροχο σταθερής που χρησιμοποιούσε VOIP παλιότερα και υπήρχε τμήμα wholesale διασυνδέσεων για VOIP με το οποίο είχα μια μικρή τριβή), δεν πάει έτσι. Στην ουσία κάποιος VOIP πάροχος ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσική διασύνδεση με π.χ. τον ΟΤΕ (τη λεγόμενη και SS7 φυσική διασύνδεση πανελλαδικά, ένα γενικά ακριβό σπορ με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα) μπορεί είτε να είναι διασυνδεδεμένος απευθείας με κάποιο πάροχο (αυτό είναι πιο σύνηθες με τους παρόχους κινητής, συνδέονται με κάτι σαν Ε1 γραμμές με παρόχους) είτε να περνάει η κίνηση προς το δίκτυο του μέσω transit άλλου παρόχου.

Για παράδειγμα, στην κατά τα άλλα "σταθερή τηλεφωνία" για αρκετά χρόνια οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ΔΕΝ είχαν διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους (!) για φωνητικές κλήσεις, στη λογική του "που να μπλέκουμε τώρα", και αναλάμβανε ο ΟΤΕ το ρόλο του transit. Χρεώνοντας κάτι σε φάση 0,3 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό για να το κάνει...για όλες τις κλήσεις. Αργότερα, σίγουρα μετά το 2011 / 12 κάποιοι απέκτησαν διασύνδεση και μεταξύ τους.

Τώρα για τους VOIP - Προφανώς με κάποιους παρόχους έχουν διασύνδεση απευθείας, ειδικά κινητής στην Ελλάδα κτλ, είναι πολύ οικονομικότερο για αυτούς. Στους άλλους, φαντάζομαι ότι ο ΟΤΕ για παράδειγμα στέλνει κίνηση VOIP μέσω Oteglobe ή Voicenet (που είναι δικοί του πάροχοι) προς τη Modulus. Τώρα, αν έχει διασύνδεση απευθείας η Modulus με Oteglobe ή Voicenet, ή αν παρεμβάλλονται και άλλοι πάροχοι στο ενδιάμεσο, δεν το ξέρω.

Γενικά όμως, είναι πιο "εύκολο" να ελέγξεις τις εξερχόμενες. Αν έχεις π.χ. καλούς παρόχους (η Oteglobe στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται καλή ας πούμε) μπορείς να έχεις σταθερά καλή ποιότητα σε εξερχόμενες. Ίσως να κάνει εξερχόμενες (συλλογή κλήσεων) από τη Voicenet στην Ελλάδα. Οι εισερχόμενες είναι λίγο άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, καθώς εάν δεν υπάρχει απευθείας διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο VOIP, δεν ξέρεις αν δρομολογείται μια κλήση Αθήνας-Αθήνας από π.χ. Forthnet προς Modulus μέσω Αθήνας, ή αν για κάποιο λόγο δρομολογείται μέσω...Αλάσκας!  :Wink:

----------


## thourios

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες Sovjohn
 :One thumb up:

----------


## DVader

> Απ' όσο θυμάμαι (είχα δουλέψει σε πάροχο σταθερής που χρησιμοποιούσε VOIP παλιότερα και υπήρχε τμήμα wholesale διασυνδέσεων για VOIP με το οποίο είχα μια μικρή τριβή), δεν πάει έτσι. Στην ουσία κάποιος VOIP πάροχος ο οποίος δεν έχει φυσική διασύνδεση με π.χ. τον ΟΤΕ (τη λεγόμενη και SS7 φυσική διασύνδεση πανελλαδικά, ένα γενικά ακριβό σπορ με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα) μπορεί είτε να είναι διασυνδεδεμένος απευθείας με κάποιο πάροχο (αυτό είναι πιο σύνηθες με τους παρόχους κινητής, συνδέονται με κάτι σαν Ε1 γραμμές με παρόχους) είτε να περνάει η κίνηση προς το δίκτυο του μέσω transit άλλου παρόχου.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, στην κατά τα άλλα "σταθερή τηλεφωνία" για αρκετά χρόνια οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ΔΕΝ είχαν διασύνδεση μεταξύ τους (!) για φωνητικές κλήσεις, στη λογική του "που να μπλέκουμε τώρα", και αναλάμβανε ο ΟΤΕ το ρόλο του transit. Χρεώνοντας κάτι σε φάση 0,3 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό για να το κάνει...για όλες τις κλήσεις. Αργότερα, σίγουρα μετά το 2011 / 12 κάποιοι απέκτησαν διασύνδεση και μεταξύ τους.
> 
> Τώρα για τους VOIP - Προφανώς με κάποιους παρόχους έχουν διασύνδεση απευθείας, ειδικά κινητής στην Ελλάδα κτλ, είναι πολύ οικονομικότερο για αυτούς. Στους άλλους, φαντάζομαι ότι ο ΟΤΕ για παράδειγμα στέλνει κίνηση VOIP μέσω Oteglobe ή Voicenet (που είναι δικοί του πάροχοι) προς τη Modulus. Τώρα, αν έχει διασύνδεση απευθείας η Modulus με Oteglobe ή Voicenet, ή αν παρεμβάλλονται και άλλοι πάροχοι στο ενδιάμεσο, δεν το ξέρω.
> 
> Γενικά όμως, είναι πιο "εύκολο" να ελέγξεις τις εξερχόμενες. Αν έχεις π.χ. καλούς παρόχους (η Oteglobe στην Ελλάδα θεωρείται καλή ας πούμε) μπορείς να έχεις σταθερά καλή ποιότητα σε εξερχόμενες. Ίσως να κάνει εξερχόμενες (συλλογή κλήσεων) από τη Voicenet στην Ελλάδα. Οι εισερχόμενες είναι λίγο άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο, καθώς εάν δεν υπάρχει απευθείας διασύνδεση σε επίπεδο VOIP, δεν ξέρεις αν δρομολογείται μια κλήση Αθήνας-Αθήνας από π.χ. Forthnet προς Modulus μέσω Αθήνας, ή αν για κάποιο λόγο δρομολογείται μέσω...Αλάσκας!


Κάτσε να το διαβάσω ξανά να σε πιάσω... :Razz:

----------


## Ernest0x

> Φυσικά και αυτό γίνεται.





> Εσύ ρε Ernest0x που λές ότι δεν ισχύει ....πως το τεκμηριώνεις αυτό που λές..?


Να το δούμε λίγο ανάποδα; Εσείς κατηγορείτε και βγάζετε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα, χρησιμοποιώντας και την φαντασία σας. Γιατί θέλει και λίγο φαντασία για να πεις ότι κάτι γίνεται επίτηδες, όταν δεν έχεις στοιχεία. Γιατί τόση καχυποψία; Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την εμπειρία των χρηστών των υπηρεσιών VoIP, ακόμα και από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη, που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει κανείς να σκεφτεί αυτό που γράφετε και διαδίδετε. Γνωρίζοντας την φιλοσοφία της modulus, σας λέω ξανά με ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σιγουριά πως δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφετε. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει όμως να σας πείσω εγώ. Δεν έχει νόημα. Μόνοι σας πρέπει να πιστείτε. Εξάλλου, έχουν γράψει και από πάνω κάποια πράγματα σε σχέση με τον έλεγχο που μπορεί να έχει ένας πάροχος στην ποιότητα της φωνής απ' την στιγμή που αυτή δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απ' τον ίδιο. Ίσως το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να κλείσετε κάποιο ραντεβού, να πάτε στα γραφεία της modulus, να μιλήσετε face-to-face με τους ανθρώπους εκεί και αμέσως θα καταλάβετε ότι μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφοτερική νοοτροπία!

Απ' την άλλη, ίσως και η modulus δεν έχει επενδύσει τόσο στην διαφήμισή της, ώστε να την "καταλάβει" ο κόσμος. Ακόμα και το νέο site, σημαντικότατο μέσο επικοινωνίας, άργησε αρκετά να το λανσάρει. Βέβαια, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Και το αποτέλεσμα νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλό. Ίσως είναι το καλύτερο στον χώρο. Ειδικά το κομμάτι της παρουσίασης των λύσεων και ο διαχωρισμός τους ανά μέγεθος επιχείρησης, κλάδο και σενάριο χρήσης είναι αρκετά πρωτότυπος. Ταυτίζεσαι αμέσως και διαβάζεις αυτά ακριβώς που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν στην περίπτωσή σου.

----------


## jlian

> Γνωρίζοντας την φιλοσοφία της modulus, σας λέω ξανά με ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σιγουριά πως δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφετε. .


Πόσο καλά την γνωρίζεις; Πές μας τουλάχιστον απο πότε δουλεύεις σε αυτούς;  :Whistle:

----------


## DVader

> Να το δούμε λίγο ανάποδα; Εσείς κατηγορείτε και βγάζετε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα, χρησιμοποιώντας και την φαντασία σας. Γιατί θέλει και λίγο φαντασία για να πεις ότι κάτι γίνεται επίτηδες, όταν δεν έχεις στοιχεία. Γιατί τόση καχυποψία; Υπάρχουν διάφοροι παράγοντες που μπορούν να επηρεάσουν την εμπειρία των χρηστών των υπηρεσιών VoIP, ακόμα και από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη, που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει κανείς να σκεφτεί αυτό που γράφετε και διαδίδετε. Γνωρίζοντας την φιλοσοφία της modulus, σας λέω ξανά με ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ σιγουριά πως δεν ισχύει αυτό που γράφετε. Δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει όμως να σας πείσω εγώ. Δεν έχει νόημα. Μόνοι σας πρέπει να πιστείτε. Εξάλλου, έχουν γράψει και από πάνω κάποια πράγματα σε σχέση με τον έλεγχο που μπορεί να έχει ένας πάροχος στην ποιότητα της φωνής απ' την στιγμή που αυτή δεν εξαρτάται μόνο απ' τον ίδιο. Ίσως το καλύτερο που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να κλείσετε κάποιο ραντεβού, να πάτε στα γραφεία της modulus, να μιλήσετε face-to-face με τους ανθρώπους εκεί και αμέσως θα καταλάβετε ότι μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφοτερική νοοτροπία!
> 
> Απ' την άλλη, ίσως και η modulus δεν έχει επενδύσει τόσο στην διαφήμισή της, ώστε να την "καταλάβει" ο κόσμος. Ακόμα και το νέο site, σημαντικότατο μέσο επικοινωνίας, άργησε αρκετά να το λανσάρει. Βέβαια, κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ. Και το αποτέλεσμα νομίζω πως είναι πολύ καλό. Ίσως είναι το καλύτερο στον χώρο. Ειδικά το κομμάτι της παρουσίασης των λύσεων και ο διαχωρισμός τους ανά μέγεθος επιχείρησης, κλάδο και σενάριο χρήσης είναι αρκετά πρωτότυπος. Ταυτίζεσαι αμέσως και διαβάζεις αυτά ακριβώς που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν στην περίπτωσή σου.


Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για φαντασία .... Μιλάμε για κάτι που είναι πραγματικότητα ! Και πως το βλέπουμε αυτό !

Αρχικά μιλάμε για τεστ που γίνονται από το ίδιο κέντρο=ίδιο μηχάνημα+ίδιο software+ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.. Στο οποίο ενεργοποιούμε την καταγραφή κλήσης και πραγματοποιούμε κλήσεις εισερχόμενες προς το κέντρο από συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς από σταθερή τηλεφωνία και όχι voip !!!
Επίσης οι κλήσεις γίνονται από το ίδια σταθερή τηλεφωνική συσκευή (Ανεξερέτος παρόχου σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ο παρόχος είναι ίδιος ) προς το ίδιο σταθερό εσωτερικό του κέντρου !  Τέλος οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω στο Trunk είναι αυτές που θεωρεί ο πάροχος ότι πρέπει να έχω... για μια optimum απόδοση !
Έπειτα ακούμε τι γράφτηκε στην κλήση στο ίδιο μηχάνημα !

Επίσης στο ίδιο κέντρο έχω πολλούς διαφορετικούς παροχους voip οπότε πλέον μπορώ να κάνω συγκρίσεις ...  Έτσι για την ιστορία αναφέρω ότι πριν από ένα μήνα είχα ενεργούς Yuboto/Viva/Modulus/Microbase/OTE...Τώρα που μιλάμε έχω κόψει για καθαρά οικονομικούς λόγους Viva.... η Microbase συνεχίζει ... h Yuboto έχω ένα μικρό υπόλοιπο για καβάντζα αλλά δεν παίζει πλέον  και προσπαθώ να έχω αποκλειστικά μόνο την Modulus... αφού την θεωρώ καλή !

Άρα δεν είμαι καχύποπτος ......Εχω τα αρχεία του τεστ και έχω και τα μετά ... 

και πριν αναφέρω κάτι έχω μιλήσει με αυτούς 2-3 φορές για το θέμα και ανταπόκριση μήπως είναι θέμα δικό μου κάπως αλλά δεν βρήκα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα πάντα...Συγκεκριμένη απάντηση όλες τις φορές... Λες και την έκαναν Copy/Paste..

Από την άλλη δεν διαδίδω κάτι ... την εμπειρία μου περιγράφω από την υπηρεσία που έχω πληρώσει... Τα υπόλοιπα φίλε περι φιλοσοφίας λίγο ενδιαφέρουν τον τελικό χρήστη ούτε αν έχει ωραία γραφεία και ωραίες γκόμενες... Υπηρεσίες πουλάει εκεί πρέπει να είναι καλή... Ούτε το site με νοιάζει .... οκ ναι είναι καλό ένα μούρικο site αλλά δεν είναι και το παν ! H Yuboto έχει τέλειες διαδικτυακές υπηρεσίες με χειρισμούς της υπηρεσίας σου τέλειους αλλά  όταν βάλεις ένα trunk στο ελαστιξ και το καλέσεις δεν παίζει ....(Δες σε άλλο θέμα αν θέλεις τι έγινε) Στο τέλος τέλος όλα μετράνε στην κλήση πάνω !

Έτσι δεν είναι ρε παιδιά ..? 

Σορρυ για τον τρόπο μου αλλά έχω περάσει αρκετά και χαίρομαι που αρχίζω να την ξεχνάω την εταιρεία.... (λόγω ευχαριστημένου πελάτου) 


Ernest0x μπας και παίρνεις ποσοστά επι των πωλήσεων .. ?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## dimangelid

> Καταρχήν δεν μιλάμε για φαντασία .... Μιλάμε για κάτι που είναι πραγματικότητα ! Και πως το βλέπουμε αυτό !
> 
> Αρχικά μιλάμε για τεστ που γίνονται από το ίδιο κέντρο=ίδιο μηχάνημα+ίδιο software+ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.. Στο οποίο ενεργοποιούμε την καταγραφή κλήσης και πραγματοποιούμε κλήσεις εισερχόμενες προς το κέντρο από συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς από σταθερή τηλεφωνία και όχι voip !!!
> Επίσης οι κλήσεις γίνονται από το ίδια σταθερή τηλεφωνική συσκευή (Ανεξερέτος παρόχου σταθερής τηλεφωνίας ο παρόχος είναι ίδιος ) προς το ίδιο σταθερό εσωτερικό του κέντρου !  Τέλος οι ρυθμίσεις που έχω στο Trunk είναι αυτές που θεωρεί ο πάροχος ότι πρέπει να έχω... για μια optimum απόδοση !
> Έπειτα ακούμε τι γράφτηκε στην κλήση στο ίδιο μηχάνημα !
> 
> Επίσης στο ίδιο κέντρο έχω πολλούς διαφορετικούς παροχους voip οπότε πλέον μπορώ να κάνω συγκρίσεις ...  Έτσι για την ιστορία αναφέρω ότι πριν από ένα μήνα είχα ενεργούς Yuboto/Viva/Modulus/Microbase/OTE...Τώρα που μιλάμε έχω κόψει για καθαρά οικονομικούς λόγους Viva.... η Microbase συνεχίζει ... h Yuboto έχω ένα μικρό υπόλοιπο για καβάντζα αλλά δεν παίζει πλέον  και προσπαθώ να έχω αποκλειστικά μόνο την Modulus... αφού την θεωρώ καλή !
> 
> Άρα δεν είμαι καχύποπτος ......Εχω τα αρχεία του τεστ και έχω και τα μετά ... 
> ...


Μήπως έχεις αρχεία ηχογραφήσεων πριν και μετά το demo που να έχει μουσική στην αναμονή; Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω αρκετά εύκολα αν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά στην ποιότητα με την μουσική.

----------


## DVader

> Μήπως έχεις αρχεία ηχογραφήσεων πριν και μετά το demo που να έχει μουσική στην αναμονή; Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω αρκετά εύκολα αν υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά στην ποιότητα με την μουσική.


Μάλλον όχι ρε σύ ...δεν τις έβαζα σε αναμονή.. 


Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι ...Δεν είναι τα αρχεία ήχου το θέμα ! Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έχουν παρατηρήσει την διαφορά οπότε δεν είμαι ο μόνος...Όλοι έχουμε λάθος...? 

Όπως και να έχει ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά χάλια που να ασχοληθεί κάποιος... Έχει τόσα άλλα υπέρ που σε μένα τουλάχιστον αυτή η διαπίστωση δεν με χαλάσε !!!

----------


## dimangelid

> Μάλλον όχι ρε σύ ...δεν τις έβαζα σε αναμονή.. 
> 
> 
> Αλλά να σου πω και κάτι ...Δεν είναι τα αρχεία ήχου το θέμα ! Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έχουν παρατηρήσει την διαφορά οπότε δεν είμαι ο μόνος...Όλοι έχουμε λάθος...? 
> 
> Όπως και να έχει ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά χάλια που να ασχοληθεί κάποιος... Έχει τόσα άλλα υπέρ που σε μένα τουλάχιστον αυτή η διαπίστωση δεν με χαλάσε !!!


Δεν αμφιβάλω καθόλου για αυτό που λες. Ήθελα να ακούσω και με τα δικά μου αυτιά τι παίζει!

----------


## DVader

> Δεν αμφιβάλω καθόλου για αυτό που λες. Ήθελα να ακούσω και με τα δικά μου αυτιά τι παίζει!


Ναι το κατάλαβα ! ε..Τώρα ξέρεις πως είναι οι δοκιμές...  
Πάντως δεν θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση ότι υπάρχει ελάττωμα στην υπηρεσία...

----------


## Ernest0x

> Πόσο καλά την γνωρίζεις; Πές μας τουλάχιστον απο πότε δουλεύεις σε αυτούς;





> Ernest0x μπας και παίρνεις ποσοστά επι των πωλήσεων .. ?


Συνεργάζομαι με την modulus σε τεχνικό επίπεδο (είμαι python developer), οπότε γνωρίζω πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις και οφείλω να προστατεύσω τους υπόλοιπους εδώ μέσα απ' το να σχηματίσουν λανθασμένη εικόνα για μια εταιρεία επειδή κάποιοι επιμένουν σε φανταστικές "διαπιστώσεις" και λογικά (σφ)άλματα καχυποψίας. Αν συνεχίζετε να κατηγορείτε, χωρίς στοιχεία, για δόλο την modulus στο πως δίνει τα demos, τότε φοβάμαι πως απλά σας αρέσει να κυνηγάτε φαντάσματα... Το καλό με την modulus είναι ότι έχει αρκετά καλή υπηρεσία ώστε ακόμα και καχύποπτους πελάτες σαν και εσάς να τους κρατάει εν γένει ευχαριστημένους.

----------


## DVader

Ωραία λοιπόν ! Εφόσον γνωρίζεις πρόσωπα και πράγματα...ενημέρωσε μας σχετικά !

Τι codec έχουν για εισερχόμενες και τι για εξερχόμενες..?

----------


## Ernest0x

> Ωραία λοιπόν ! Εφόσον γνωρίζεις πρόσωπα και πράγματα...ενημέρωσε μας σχετικά !
> 
> Τι codec έχουν για εισερχόμενες και τι για εξερχόμενες..?


Οι πλέον αρμόδιοι για να δώσουν απάντηση σε αυτό είναι οι υπεύθυνοι στην τεχνική υποστήριξη. Ωστόσο, θα απαντήσω σύμφωνα με αυτά που γνωρίζω. Γενικά υποστηρίζονται κατά σειρά προτίμησης οι G.722, G.711 (a-law και μ-law), G.729, GSM, G.726 και Speex codecs. Στις διασυνδέσεις με άλλους παρόχους χρησιμοποιούνται κατά πρώτη προτίμηση G.711 και κατά δεύτερη G.729 ανάλογα την εμπορική συμφωνία. Αν και αυτά είναι ρευστά, η modulus βάσει πολιτικής εξασφαλίζει την μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα στις διασυνδέσεις της, ανάλογα και με την εμπορική διαδεσιμότητα των άλλων παρόχων. Δηλαδή, αν, για παράδειγμα, ένας πάροχος διαθέτει εμπορικά διασύνδεση με ποιότητα A και με ποιότητα B, η modulus θα επιλέξει την ποιοτικά καλύτερη διασύνδεση. Δεν κάνει "εκπτώσεις". Φυσικά, δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί το τι γίνεται στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο ή στα άκρα των άλλων παρόχων.

----------


## dimangelid

> Οι πλέον αρμόδιοι για να δώσουν απάντηση σε αυτό είναι οι υπεύθυνοι στην τεχνική υποστήριξη. Ωστόσο, θα απαντήσω σύμφωνα με αυτά που γνωρίζω. Γενικά υποστηρίζονται κατά σειρά προτίμησης οι G.722, G.711 (a-law και μ-law), G.729, GSM, G.726 και Speex codecs. Στις διασυνδέσεις με άλλους παρόχους χρησιμοποιούνται κατά πρώτη προτίμηση G.711 και κατά δεύτερη G.729 ανάλογα την εμπορική συμφωνία. Αν και αυτά είναι ρευστά, η modulus βάσει πολιτικής εξασφαλίζει την μέγιστη δυνατή ποιότητα στις διασυνδέσεις της, ανάλογα και με την εμπορική διαδεσιμότητα των άλλων παρόχων. Δηλαδή, αν, για παράδειγμα, ένας πάροχος διαθέτει εμπορικά διασύνδεση με ποιότητα A και με ποιότητα B, η modulus θα επιλέξει την ποιοτικά καλύτερη διασύνδεση. Δεν κάνει "εκπτώσεις". Φυσικά, δεν μπορεί να ελεγχθεί το τι γίνεται στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο ή στα άκρα των άλλων παρόχων.


Εγώ πάντως με demo που είχα πάρει πριν κανένα εξάμηνο (ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω) από ΟΤΕ είχα εισερχόμενες με G729. Μόνο από Forthnet είχα με G711.

----------


## jlian

> Συνεργάζομαι με την modulus σε τεχνικό επίπεδο (είμαι python developer), οπότε γνωρίζω πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις και οφείλω να προστατεύσω τους υπόλοιπους εδώ μέσα απ' το να σχηματίσουν λανθασμένη εικόνα για μια εταιρεία *επειδή κάποιοι επιμένουν σε φανταστικές "διαπιστώσεις" και λογικά (σφ)άλματα καχυποψίας*. *Αν συνεχίζετε να κατηγορείτε, χωρίς στοιχεία, για δόλο την modulus στο πως δίνει τα demos, τότε φοβάμαι πως απλά σας αρέσει να κυνηγάτε φαντάσματα*... Το καλό με την modulus είναι ότι έχει αρκετά καλή υπηρεσία ώστε ακόμα και καχύποπτους πελάτες σαν και εσάς να τους κρατάει εν γένει ευχαριστημένους.



Τι μας λες βρε παλικάρι τελικά... μήπως θα μας κάνεις και μήνυση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση; Μόνο και μόνο από αυτά που έγραψες μέχρι τώρα, είναι λόγος αποχώρησης απο τη modulus. Αν διαβάζει κάποιος πραγματικά υπέυθυνος της m και διαπιστώσει οτι δεν τρολάρεις, καλό θα είναι να σε μαζέψει. Όταν απαντάς σε δημόσιο τόπο εκ μέρους εταιρίας, εσύ ο χρήστης με τις 8 δημοσιεύσεις απο το 2012, θα το κάνεις επώνυμα. Οχι σαν Ernest0x. Και τα δήθεν στοιχεία που εσύ παράθεσες, είναι copy-paste αυτά που παπαγαλίζει η τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση τους, όταν τους μεταφέρεις όλα αυτά τα παράπονα που αναφέρθηκαν.

----------


## Ernest0x

Δεν μιλώ εκ μέρους της modulus.

@jlian εσύ ήσουν που έκανες την ιδιοφυή "διαπίστωση" ότι η modulus, άκουσον άκουσον, δίνει επίτηδες demo accounts με καλύτερη ποιότητα για να "τσιμπήσει" πελάτες. Φυσικά, δεν μπορείς να το υπερασπιστείς και αρχίζεις την αντεπίθεση σε μένα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου. Θα επαναλάβω, για τους υπολοίπους, πως μπορούν μόνοι τους να διαπιστώσουν την πραγματικότητα με το να έρθουν σε άμεση επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους της modulus, να κάνουν τις ερωτήσεις τους, να μελετήσουν το νέο site, να δοκιμάσουν τις υπηρεσίες της και να κρίνουν με τα ίδια τους τα αυτιά και την λογική τους, χωρίς καχυποψίες και άλλα κόμπλεξ.

----------


## jlian

> Δεν μιλώ εκ μέρους της modulus.
> 
> @jlian εσύ ήσουν που έκανες την ιδιοφυή "διαπίστωση" ότι η modulus, άκουσον άκουσον, δίνει επίτηδες demo accounts με καλύτερη ποιότητα για να "τσιμπήσει" πελάτες. Φυσικά, δεν μπορείς να το υπερασπιστείς και αρχίζεις την αντεπίθεση σε μένα. Δεν θα ασχοληθώ μαζί σου. Θα επαναλάβω, για τους υπολοίπους, πως μπορούν μόνοι τους να διαπιστώσουν την πραγματικότητα με το να έρθουν σε άμεση επικοινωνία με τους ανθρώπους της modulus, να κάνουν τις ερωτήσεις τους, να μελετήσουν το νέο site, να δοκιμάσουν τις υπηρεσίες της και να κρίνουν με τα ίδια τους τα αυτιά και την λογική τους, χωρίς καχυποψίες και άλλα κόμπλεξ.


Ernest0x, σου συνιστώ να μην το συνεχίσεις άλλο γιατί εκθέτεις τη modulus και όχι εμένα. Τα "άκουσον, άκουσον" τα διαπίστωσα ο ίδιος, με τα ίδια μου τα αφτιά, αμέσως μόλις ξεκίνησα την συνδρομή. Η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες έγινε τόσο κακή, που τις χρησιμοποιώ πλέον μόνο για "αναπάντητες", για να τους καλέσω εγώ μετά. Αυτό πάντως έλειπε, να σου φέρω και αποδείξεις, εσένα τον χρήστη των 9 μηνυμάτων που εμφανίστηκε απο το πουθενά και ζητάει και τα ρέστα. Ας μιλήσουν τα ενεργά μέλη του φορουμ που έχουν συνδρομές, για τις εμπειρίες τους. Αυτή είναι και η καλύτερη απόδειξη. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην εμφανιστούν νεα ψευδώνυμα, ξεχασμένα ή φρέσκα, που να μιλάνε για τις "τέλειες υπηρεσίες", γιατί ξέρεις... καλό είναι να μην υποτιμάμε τόσο την νοημοσύνη των άλλων.

----------


## DVader

> Αυτο που πρέπει να κάνει η modulus είναι ότι σου δίνει G711 στις εισερχόμενες στο demo για να τσιμπήσεις, και μόλις γίνεις συνδρομητής, μετά απο λίγο σε γυρίζει σε G729. Και σε μενα δεν εξηγείται τόση διαφορά ανάμεσα στο demo.



Απαντάω στο μήνυμα που αναφέρει τους demo...

Διαβάζοντας σήμερα καμιά 20αριά σελίδες ότι εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια χρήστες έχουν αναφέρει την διαφορά και έχει πολύ συζήτηση για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα !
Οι απόψεις των μελών εδώ δεν αποτελούν defacto γνώμες ούτε περνάμε την εταιρεία από λαϊκό δικαστήριο ώστε να χρειαζόμαστε αποδείξεις ! Τις εμπειρίες μας καταγράφουμε και προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον !  Και όταν διαπιστώνουμε ότι πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει το ίδιο θέμα οι φαντασίες σταματάνε και δεν χρειάζεται άλλες αποδείξεις !!!

Ακόμα κανένας δεν έχει σκοπό να θίξει την Modulus ! Ίσα ίσα που εδώ έχουν ακουστεί και θετικά σχόλια ! Νομίζω ότι αυτό με τις κλήσεις ίσως είναι το μόνο αρνητικό που έχω ακούσει !!! 

Επειδή χάνετε η ουσία στο θέμα όλο....  και πάμε για να τσακωθούμε δεν υπάρχει λόγος !!! Για μια εταιρεία η καλύτερη διαφήμιση είναι οι πελάτες της !!!
Ακόμα και αν εδώ δεν ακουστεί εδώ κάτι αρνητικό αλλά προς τα έξω με το στόμα ακουστούν τα ίδια δεν είναι εξίσου κακό !! 

Εγώ αυτό που θα ήθελα πάντως ως πελάτης της είναι μια ποιο συγκεκριμένη απάντηση στο θέμα ! Ακόμα και εσύ ernest αυτό που κάνεις είναι εξίσου αρνητικό γιατί προσπαθείς να εκφοβίσεις χωρίς λόγο ! Έκανες Paste κομμάτι κειμένου που έλαβα στην απάντηση που μου στείλανε όταν ανέφερα το θέμα !! 
Σκέψου κάποιον που δεν είναι πελάτης να μπαίνει εδώ και να βλέπει κάποιον που δεν είναι της Modulus που λέει ότι συνεργάζεται να προσπαθεί να εκφοβίσει ήδη υπάρχοντες πελάτες σε αναφερθέν πρόβλημα... ?  Ήδη η προσπάθεια που έκανες έχει κάνει ζημιά !!!

Και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να συνεχιστεί αυτό !

----------


## jlian

> Πάρε τους τηλ στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και ζήτα τους demo. Έχουν μακράν την καλύτερη τεχνική υποστήριξη απ όλους τους υπόλοιπους, αν και σε θέμα ποιότητας τα πράγματα δεν είναι ακριβώς όπως ακούγονται, πάντως είναι καλοί και συνιστώνται.





> Ναι, καλό είναι να μην μπλέκουμε άλλες εταιρίες στο παρόν νήμα. Εγώ μιας και είμαι συνδρομητής της modulus, πιστεύω πως κάνω την όποια κριτική καλόπιστα.


Και να σας παραθέσω μερικά παλαιότερα σχόλια μου για την modulus, ενδεικτικά των προθέσεων μου απέναντί της.

----------


## DVader

> Και να σας παραθέσω μερικά παλαιότερα σχόλια μου για την modulus, ενδεικτικά των προθέσεων μου απέναντί της.


 :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και να σας παραθέσω μερικά παλαιότερα σχόλια μου για την modulus, ενδεικτικά των προθέσεων μου απέναντί της.


Να σου πω και κάτι ...Το έχω δηλώσει πολλές εδώ...

Δεν είναι κακή ! Και δεν είπε κανείς ότι είναι κακή !

----------


## jlian

Οχι, ούτε εγώ είπα ότι είναι κακή. Θα δεχόμουν ακομα και την ύπαρξη υπηρεσίας αμφίδρομου G.711 με κάποια λογική επιβάρυνση. Όχι να υφίσταμαι συνεχώς αυτό το χάλι, να πρέπει να καλώ πίσω όποιον με καλεί. Και να με ακούει σαν να του μιλάω απο τις απλές αναλογικές γραμμές απο καφενείο χωριού  :No no:

----------


## DVader

> Οχι, ούτε εγώ είπα ότι είναι κακή. Θα δεχόμουν ακομα και την ύπαρξη υπηρεσίας αμφίδρομου G.711 με κάποια λογική επιβάρυνση. Όχι να υφίσταμαι συνεχώς αυτό το χάλι, να πρέπει να καλώ πίσω όποιον με καλεί. Και να με ακούει σαν να του μιλάω απο τις απλές αναλογικές γραμμές απο καφενείο χωριού


Ούτε με πειράζει ... Απλά θα ήθελα να το ήξερα από την αρχή ότι είναι έτσι και όχι να το μαθαίνω ως bonus έκπληξη και ειδικότερα όταν το αναφέρεις ώς θέμα όχι απαντήσεις τυπικές έτσι ώστε να μην χρειάζεται συνέχεια από τον πελάτη ! ..απλά για να αποφύγουν το θέμα ! Πριν γράψω εδώ είχα φάει κάνα 2ώρο να το ψάχνω και αν δεν το είχα αναφέρει εδώ ακόμα θα ψαχνόμουνα !!!  Καταλαβαίνω ότι ίσως οι εισερχόμενες σε ένα πάροχο δεν είναι προϊόν προς εκμετάλλευση αλλά το ίδιο ισχύει για μένα σε όλους τους παρόχους....Ο ΟΤΕ π.χ βγάζει λεφτά όταν δέχομαι τηλέφωνο ! Δεν βγάζει ... 

Ενώ σαν support είναι υπέρ του δέοντος ευγενικοί και εξυπηρετικότατοι ! Με έχουν εξυπηρετήσει αργία χωρίς να έχω βλάβη και καλά !
Εγώ μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ τους έχω αποκλειστικά !!! 

Αν μπορούσα έστω και με χρέωση όχι τρελή ε.. να έχω την ίδια ποιότητα θα το ήθελα

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως αν κάποιος της M το βλέπει το tread καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε απάντηση σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό.... εδώ...

----------


## Ernest0x

@DVader: Αν μια διασύνδεση με πάροχο είναι σε G.729 και η εισερχόμενη κλήση δρομολογηθεί μέσω αυτού του παρόχου, θα λάβεις ποιότητα G.729. Αυτό στην modulus μπορεί να συμβεί όταν ο άλλος πάροχος δεν διαθέτει εμπορικά καλύτερης ποιότητας διασύνδεση. Ο κάθε πάροχος έχει την δική του εμπορική πολιτική και δυστυχώς δεν βάζουν όλοι σε προτεραιότητα την μέγιστη ποιότητα, όπως κάνει η modulus. Και η modulus δεν παίζει μόνη της. Αυτό που κάνει όμως είναι να πιέζει συνεχώς για βελτίωση των διασυνδέσεων τόσο από πλευράς ποιότητας, όσο και από πλευράς features και συμβατότητας. Μάλιστα, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που κατά το παρελθόν, ειδικά στις αρχές, η επίμονη προσπάθεια και συνεχής πίεση των μηχανικών δικτύου της modulus, βοήθησαν στην ανακάλυψη και τελικά λύση τεχνικών προβλημάτων που υπήρχαν σε δίκτυα άλλων παρόχων. Επειδή τυχαίνει να ζω από κοντά αυτές τις προσπάθειες, ενοχλούμαι όταν ακούω κατηγορίες του στυλ "η modulus κοροϊδεύει τους πελάτες της". Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να αναφέρει μια εμπειρία που πραγματικά είχε, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να κατηγορεί για "κοροϊδία" από πλευράς της εταιρείας χωρίς στοιχεία απλά και μόνο από καχυποψία.

----------


## DVader

> @DVader: Αν μια διασύνδεση με πάροχο είναι σε G.729 και η εισερχόμενη κλήση δρομολογηθεί μέσω αυτού του παρόχου, θα λάβεις ποιότητα G.729. Αυτό στην modulus μπορεί να συμβεί όταν ο άλλος πάροχος δεν διαθέτει εμπορικά καλύτερης ποιότητας διασύνδεση. Ο κάθε πάροχος έχει την δική του εμπορική πολιτική και δυστυχώς δεν βάζουν όλοι σε προτεραιότητα την μέγιστη ποιότητα, όπως κάνει η modulus. Και η modulus δεν παίζει μόνη της. Αυτό που κάνει όμως είναι να πιέζει συνεχώς για βελτίωση των διασυνδέσεων τόσο από πλευράς ποιότητας, όσο και από πλευράς features και συμβατότητας. Μάλιστα, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που κατά το παρελθόν, ειδικά στις αρχές, η επίμονη προσπάθεια και συνεχής πίεση των μηχανικών δικτύου της modulus, βοήθησαν στην ανακάλυψη και τελικά λύση τεχνικών προβλημάτων που υπήρχαν σε δίκτυα άλλων παρόχων. Επειδή τυχαίνει να ζω από κοντά αυτές τις προσπάθειες, ενοχλούμαι όταν ακούω κατηγορίες του στυλ "η modulus κοροϊδεύει τους πελάτες της". Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να αναφέρει μια εμπειρία που πραγματικά είχε, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σωστό να κατηγορεί για "κοροϊδία" από πλευράς της εταιρείας χωρίς στοιχεία απλά και μόνο από καχυποψία.


Κανείς εδώ δεν μίλησε και ούτε και έχει αυτή την πρόθεση ! Ούτε καν ο jlian ! Από την στιγμή που λές είσαι μέσα και το δέχομαι ... αυτό που είπες το δέχομαι !
Με κάνεις όμως να ξαναλέω τα ίδια και τα ίδια ...  Για να μην τα ξαναλέω γιατί είναι γνωστά πως θα χαρακτήριζες την διαφορά ανάμεναν στο demo και στους πραγματικούς κωδικούς ? Εγώ αυτή την διαφορά σε όποιον άλλο voip και αν ήμουν δεν την είχα ποτέ... 

Τα στοιχεία που ψάξεις μπορείς να τα βρεις διαβάζοντας το συγκεκριμένο thread αλλά το 1ο μήνυμα έως τώρα ! Θα δεις ότι για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές στο παρελθόν και μάλιστα από το 2012.....αν δεν κάνω λάθος !!!

Πραγματικά ώρες ώρες το όλο θέμα  μου θυμίζει τους πολιτικούς που ενώ έχουν τα στοιχεία μπροστά τους από αναφορές ...αυτοί τα ψάχνουν !

Να ξέρεις ότι οι γνώμες πελατών δεν βασίζονται πάντα σε τεχνικά στοιχεία αλλά από την εμπειρία που αποκομίζουν από την χρήση  κάποιου πράγματος ... 
και δεν το κάνουν ούτε από καχυποψία ούτε επειδή θέλουν να βλάψουν την όποια εταιρεία ! Κρίνουν και αποφασίζουν πάντα με βάση αυτό που βλέπουν και αντιλαμβάνονται. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εσύ που είσαι τεχνικός ψάχνεις τεχνικά στοιχεία, εγώ π.χ που είμαι τεχνικός ώς πελάτης θα το πάω με βάση το value for money ! Έτσι είναι ο καθένας σκέπτεται με το δικό τους διαφορετικό τρόπο !

----------


## jlian

Ernest0x, μήπως κατα τύχη γνωρίζεις σε τι codec γινεται η διασύνδεση με wind;

----------


## DVader

Γενικά σε τι codec παίζει κάθε διασύνδεση που έχουν ..ξέρεις ?

----------


## dimangelid

Έχω αυτή την στιγμή demo με Modulus. Οι εισερχόμενες από σταθερό ΟΤΕ, κινητό Vodafone, Yuboto, Omnivoice και ANVEO (ξένος provider) έρχονται με G729. Οι εξερχόμενες προς σταθερό ΟΤΕ και κινητό Vodafone με G711. Από ποιότητα τώρα, η yuboto νομίζω ότι έχει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες. Με την Omnivoice δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση, έχει μακράν την χειρότερη ποιότητα εισερχόμενων...

----------


## DVader

Πέραν του demo είσαι κανονικός πελάτης ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Πέραν του demo είσαι κανονικός πελάτης ?


Όχι (10 χαρακτήρες)

----------


## DVader

> Όχι (10 χαρακτήρες)


ok  :Razz:  (okokokokokok okkoko)

----------


## dimangelid

Εισερχόμενες από σταθερό Forthnet έρχονται με G711. Λιγο κουφό αν σκεφτούμε ότι η Forthnet εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες τις βγάζει πάντα με G729, ακόμα και από/προς ΟΤΕ

----------


## jlian

Η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες απο Wind είναι ελλεινή. Εχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι με άλλη εταιρία, θα κρατήσω την M παράλληλα για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά τσίου, όπως έγινε με την omnivoice

----------


## paravoid

> Η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες απο Wind είναι ελλεινή. Εχω ήδη αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι με άλλη εταιρία, θα κρατήσω την M παράλληλα για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά τσίου, όπως έγινε με την omnivoice


Επιτέλους! Τα λέμε, καλή τύχη*!

*:  Ειρωνικό, διότι το landscape των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα ως έχει δεν επιτρέπει βιώσιμο πάροχο με τα κριτήρια που έχεις, έτσι επιθετικά κιόλας, θέσει. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι κανένας πλην των 5 πολύ μεγάλων παρόχων (Cosmote, Vodafone, Wind, Cyta, Forthnet)  δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει αυτό το σετ των απαιτήσεων (όπως το G.711 από/προς όλους τους παρόχους) αυτή τη στιγμή**. Αυτοί, όμως, δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθούν με σένα (και το υψηλότατο λόγο γκρίνιας προς τζίρο που κάνεις) με τον ίδιο, προσωποποιημένο τρόπο που ασχολείται ένας πάροχος του μεγέθους της Modulus, δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν τις τιμές τις οποίες (φαντάζομαι, έτσι όπως πως σε κόβω) να αναζητάς για τους τζίρους τους οποίους κάνεις, και τέλος, δεν πρόκειται να σου παρέχουν και cutting-edge services όπως VoIP over Internet και vPBX που κάποιοι (πιο λογικοί) εδώ μέσα αναζητούν.

** Για διασύνδεση a-law με το PSTN απαιτούνται TDM SS7 διασυνδέσεις σε 9 διαφορετικά σημεία στην Ελλάδα στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ με απαγορευτικό κόστος που επωμίζεται σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό ο πάροχος, ιδιαίτερα αν είναι μικρός. Αυτό αναμένεται να αλλάξει στους επόμενους 12-18 μήνες, οπότε ίσως δούμε κάποιες βελτιώσεις across the board εκεί.

ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να έχω αρκετά posts και μήνες στο account ώστε να μου επιτρέπεται να να απευθυνθώ στην υψηλότητα σας;  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> Εισερχόμενες από σταθερό Forthnet έρχονται με G711. Λιγο κουφό αν σκεφτούμε ότι η Forthnet εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες τις βγάζει πάντα με G729, ακόμα και από/προς ΟΤΕ


Πάλι τα ίδια θα πω ...Για αυτό σε ρώτησα χτές αν είσαι πελάτης όχι ! Δες τι λίγο ποιο πάνω τι έχω πει !

- - - Updated - - -

Και ο jlian το είπε !

----------


## jlian

> Επιτέλους! Τα λέμε, καλή τύχη*!
> 
> το υψηλότατο λόγο γκρίνιας προς τζίρο που κάνεις
> .
> φαντάζομαι, έτσι όπως πως σε κόβω
> .
> ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να έχω αρκετά posts και μήνες στο account ώστε να μου επιτρέπεται να να απευθυνθώ στην υψηλότητα σας;


Ειλικρινά, πες μου τώρα: Περίμενες αρκετά post για να το γράψεις όλο αυτό, σου βγήκε αυθόρμητα, ή το κάνεις copy-paste όποτε θέλεις να την πεις σε κάποιον;

----------


## DVader

> Επιτέλους! Τα λέμε, καλή τύχη*!
> 
> *:  Ειρωνικό, διότι το landscape των τηλεπικοινωνιών στην Ελλάδα ως έχει δεν επιτρέπει βιώσιμο πάροχο με τα κριτήρια που έχεις, έτσι επιθετικά κιόλας, θέσει. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι κανένας πλην των 5 πολύ μεγάλων παρόχων (Cosmote, Vodafone, Wind, Cyta, Forthnet)  δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει αυτό το σετ των απαιτήσεων (όπως το G.711 από/προς όλους τους παρόχους) αυτή τη στιγμή**. Αυτοί, όμως, δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθούν με σένα (και το υψηλότατο λόγο γκρίνιας προς τζίρο που κάνεις) με τον ίδιο, προσωποποιημένο τρόπο που ασχολείται ένας πάροχος του μεγέθους της Modulus, δεν πρόκειται να σου δώσουν τις τιμές τις οποίες (φαντάζομαι, έτσι όπως πως σε κόβω) να αναζητάς για τους τζίρους τους οποίους κάνεις, και τέλος, δεν πρόκειται να σου παρέχουν και cutting-edge services όπως VoIP over Internet και vPBX που κάποιοι (πιο λογικοί) εδώ μέσα αναζητούν.
> 
> ** Για διασύνδεση a-law με το PSTN απαιτούνται TDM SS7 διασυνδέσεις σε 9 διαφορετικά σημεία στην Ελλάδα στα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ με απαγορευτικό κόστος που επωμίζεται σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό ο πάροχος, ιδιαίτερα αν είναι μικρός. Αυτό αναμένεται να αλλάξει στους επόμενους 12-18 μήνες, οπότε ίσως δούμε κάποιες βελτιώσεις across the board εκεί.
> 
> ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να έχω αρκετά posts και μήνες στο account ώστε να μου επιτρέπεται να να απευθυνθώ στην υψηλότητα σας;




Off Topic




Αν και Off Topic ότι λες δεν σε κατάλαβα ...Που κολλάνε όλα αυτά ..?  :Thinking:

----------


## DVader

Πρόσφατα (Χτές) τσέκαρα κάτι αλλαγές που είχα ζητήσει ....και ανακάλυψα και κάτι με τα μηνύματα που δεν το είχα ζητήσει και το βάλανε να παίζει και με ευχαρίστησε...κομπλέ !

----------


## jlian

Τι ακριβώς; Πάντως δεν έχουν υλοποιήσει ακόμα αριθμό κλήσης για να ακούς ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα. Ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα για αυτό;

----------


## DVader

> Τι ακριβώς; Πάντως δεν έχουν υλοποιήσει ακόμα αριθμό κλήσης για να ακούς ηχογραφημένα μηνύματα. Ξέρεις κανείς τίποτα για αυτό;


Δεν ξέρω πως το εννοείς ακριβώς αυτό που λες... Εγώ πάντως έχω ανεβάσει μήνυμα δικό μου ...τα οποίο παίζετε όταν είμαι unregister... 
Αυτό που έλεγα χτές είναι ενώ είμαι Registered και ρίξω πόρτα σε κάποιον βγάζει πάλι το ηχογραφημένο πάλι και χάρηκα γιατί δεν τους είχα ζητήσει ..να παίζει έτσι και το κάνανε από μόνοι τους οπότε ήταν σωστό  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν εννοώ το voicemail καλέ.....custom message εννοώ !

----------


## dimangelid

Τέλος Απριλίου λήγει ο αριθμός που έχω στην Yuboto. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας κάποια διαφορά στην ποιότητα της Modulus τον τελευταίο καιρό;
Επίσης προσφέρουν άμεση online ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας ή πρέπει να περιμένω 1-2 μέρες για να μπουν τα χρήματα; Από δυνατότητες πως τα πάει το Control Panel τους σε σχέση με αυτά των Omnivoice, Yuboto;

----------


## DVader

> Τέλος Απριλίου λήγει ο αριθμός που έχω στην Yuboto. Επειδή με ενδιαφέρει η καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας κάποια διαφορά στην ποιότητα της Modulus τον τελευταίο καιρό;
> Επίσης προσφέρουν άμεση online ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας ή πρέπει να περιμένω 1-2 μέρες για να μπουν τα χρήματα; Από δυνατότητες πως τα πάει το Control Panel τους σε σχέση με αυτά των Omnivoice, Yuboto;


Όχι δεν έχω δεί διαφορά και δεν το έχω ψάξει κιόλας να σου πω την αλήθεια ! Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι νεώτερο αν και δεν έχω προσέξει ιδιαίτερα!

Γενικά δεν έχω δει διαφορά πάντως σε ότι αναφέρεις !

Κοίτα και μόνο το γεγονός ότι δουλεύει αξιόπιστα αρκεί ! Ας μην έχει το καλύερο panel ...  Έχει ικανοποιητική ποιότητα ήχου.... αυτή που έχει ...
Βασικά τους έχω ξεχάσει .... ότι υπάρχουν ..Αν δεν έγραφες το post εσύ δεν θα τους ενθυμώμουν !

----------


## dimangelid

> Όχι δεν έχω δεί διαφορά και δεν το έχω ψάξει κιόλας να σου πω την αλήθεια ! Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι νεώτερο αν και δεν έχω προσέξει ιδιαίτερα!
> 
> Γενικά δεν έχω δει διαφορά πάντως σε ότι αναφέρεις !
> 
> Κοίτα και μόνο το γεγονός ότι δουλεύει αξιόπιστα αρκεί ! Ας μην έχει το καλύερο panel ...  Έχει ικανοποιητική ποιότητα ήχου.... αυτή που έχει ...
> Βασικά τους έχω ξεχάσει .... ότι υπάρχουν ..Αν δεν έγραφες το post εσύ δεν θα τους ενθυμώμουν !


Για την άμεση Online ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας γνωρίζεις;

----------


## DVader

> Για την άμεση Online ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας γνωρίζεις;


Δεν ξέρω αλλά μπορώ ως πελάτης να ρωτήσω.....Θέτω ερώτημα και τα λέμε !

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΟ έθεσα ! Όταν απαντήσουν κάνω post την απάντηση !

----------


## thourios

θυμάμαι ότι είχα κάνει άμεση χωρίς να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## DVader

Ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει online Εγώ..πάντα με κατάθεση και ενημέρωση.....

- - - Updated - - -

Πήρα απάντηση ότι δεν διαθέτουν ακόμα online τρόπο ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας !

Να σου κάνω ποστ τι είπαν ακριβώς?

----------


## thourios

Ωχ συγνώμη ρε παιδιά! Με την Yuboto έχω κάνει online ανανεώσεις.
Την modulus ποτέ δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.

 :Sorry:

----------


## jkoukos

Πληρώνω μέσω ebanking (σύστημα ΔΙΑΣ) και η ανανέωση γίνεται αυτόματα μετά από 1-2 μέρες.
Τελευταία φορά έκανα κατάθεση 27/3 18:55 και το email της ανανέωσης ήρθε 29/3 11:25.

Λάθος δικό μου. Αναφέρομαι στην Omnivoice.

----------


## DVader

> Πληρώνω μέσω ebanking (σύστημα ΔΙΑΣ) και η ανανέωση γίνεται αυτόματα μετά από 1-2 μέρες.
> Τελευταία φορά έκανα κατάθεση 27/3 18:55 και το email της ανανέωσης ήρθε 29/3 11:25.


Βασικά σε μένα έρχεται την ίδια μέρα ! Μετά από μερικές ώρες !

- - - Updated - - -

Επειδή δεν το θυμάμαι έκανα κατάθεση τώρα....

Θα δούμε ...

----------


## dimangelid

> Ποτέ δεν έχω κάνει online Εγώ..πάντα με κατάθεση και ενημέρωση.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πήρα απάντηση ότι δεν διαθέτουν ακόμα online τρόπο ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας !
> 
> Να σου κάνω ποστ τι είπαν ακριβώς?


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε την απάντησή τους  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

```
Καλησπέρα σας,

Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα Online ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας. 

Οι διαθέσιμοι τρόποι πληρωμής αναλύονται παρακάτω.

Για την καλύτερη διασταύρωση των συναλλαγών σας, παρακαλούμε να αναγράφετε ως αιτιολογία τον Αριθμό Μητρώου.

EUROBANK EFG
IBAN:	GR6502602180000820200708039
SWIFT-BIC code:	ERBKGRAA
BBAN:	00260218820200708039
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΣ:	MODULUS A.E.

ALPHA BANK
IBAN:	GR0901402060206002320000446
SWIFT-BIC code:	CRBAGRAA
BBAN:	206002320000446
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΣ:	MODULUS A.E.

ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ
IBAN:	GR6001712740006274040034816
SWIFT-BIC code:	PIRBGRAA
BBAN:	6274040034816
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΧΟΣ:	MODULUS A.E.

PayPal
PayPal Unique Identifier: telecoms@modulus.gr

Σημειώνεται ότι για καταθέσεις μικρότερες των 20 €, επιβαρύνεστε με τα οποιαδήποτε έξοδα συναλλαγής. 

Με εκτίμηση,
```


Αυτούσια όπως μου την στείλανε ! Δεν έβαλα το όνομα της κυρίας που μου απάντησε !

- - - Updated - - -

Εχω κάνει και ανανέωση αν και είχα χρόνο (ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένος) ένα ποσό για να δω και πάλι πότε θα το βάλουν ! 
Το έκανα χτες το βράδυ ...Ακόμα δεν ξυπνήσανε βασικά ! Θα δούμε !

- - - Updated - - -



```

Καλημέρα σας,

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σας ανανεώθηκε. Ευχαριστούμε για την αποστολή του αποδεικτικού κατάθεσης.

Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή πληροφορία.

Με εκτίμηση,
```

Μόλις μπήκε το ποσό που έστειλα !

Καλά το θυμόμουν !

Ρέ είναι μια χαρά ή Modulus !

----------


## jkoukos

Το έκανες με τραπεζικό έμβασμα και αποστολή του αποδεικτικού για να σου κάνουν την ανανέωση. Προφανώς γίνεται σε ελάχιστο χρόνο.
Εγώ την κάνω μέσω της άλλης επιλογής που δίνει, για πληρωμή μέσω κωδικού πληρωμής που τον δημιουργείς άπαξ στο site και κατόπιν τον χρησιμοποιείς για πληρωμή απ' όσες τράπεζες συνεργάζονται με το σύστημα ΔΙΑΣ (ουσιαστικά όλες) και γίνεται αυτοποιημένα χωρίς καμία ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση.

Γράψε λάθος, Αλτσχάϊμερ γαρ. Άσχετο και το προηγούμενο post. Αναφέρομαι στην Omnivoice.

----------


## DVader

> Το έκανες με τραπεζικό έμβασμα και αποστολή του αποδεικτικού για να σου κάνουν την ανανέωση. Προφανώς γίνεται σε ελάχιστο χρόνο.
> Εγώ την κάνω μέσω της άλλης επιλογής που δίνει, για πληρωμή μέσω κωδικού πληρωμής που τον δημιουργείς άπαξ στο site και κατόπιν τον χρησιμοποιείς για πληρωμή απ' όσες τράπεζες συνεργάζονται με το σύστημα ΔΙΑΣ (ουσιαστικά όλες) και γίνεται αυτοποιημένα χωρίς καμία ανθρώπινη παρέμβαση.
> 
> Γράψε λάθος, Αλτσχάϊμερ γαρ. Άσχετο και το προηγούμενο post. Αναφέρομαι στην Omnivoice.


ε...ρε εσυ   :ROFL: 
Αντε επειδή είσαι εσύ το δέχομαι  :Razz:

----------


## dimangelid

> ```
> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα Online ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας. 
> 
> Οι διαθέσιμοι τρόποι πληρωμής αναλύονται παρακάτω.
> 
> Για την καλύτερη διασταύρωση των συναλλαγών σας, παρακαλούμε να αναγράφετε ως αιτιολογία τον Αριθμό Μητρώου.
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Αν και δεν βάζω συχνά χρήματα (σπάνια θα έλεγα, μόνο για εισερχόμενες έχω τα νούμερα) χτυπάει λίγο άσχημα ότι δεν έχει δυνατότητα online ανανέωσης. Σου βάζω δύσκολα τώρα  :Razz:  Παίζει να βγάλεις μερικά screenshot από το panel τους (αφαιρώντας φυσικά προσωπικά στοιχεία) ;

----------


## DVader

Όταν έχω νεώτερα θα ενημερώσω...

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως εγώ που βρίζω συνεχώς εδώ μέσα και με ξέρετε  :Razz:   :ROFL:  για να είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές πάει να πεί ότι όντως είναι οκ !

Βασικά ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβουν το θέμα την ποιότητα εισερχομένων και θα το φτιάξουν ....  Πάντως επειδή έχω γραμμή εισερχομένων με αρκετές σε ημερήσια βάση δεν τόσο κακή η ποιότητα όσο θεωρούν κάποιοι  !

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε παλιότερη επικοινωνία μου μαζί τους είχαν πει ότι προείχε το να βγει το νέο site τους (βγήκε) και μετά θα έβγαινε και το νέο panel (με online λειτουργίες υποθέτω). Φαντάζομαι σύντομα (εντός 2016 προφανώς) θα τα αναβαθμίσουν και αυτά.

Εγώ πάντως για "όλο το πακέτο" δεν σκέφτομαι καν άλλο πάροχο VOIP στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα η modulus είναι ο κύριος πάροχος στην εταιρεία μου, βγάζοντας πολλαπλές κλήσεις από γραμμές ΟΤΕ μέσω εσωτερικού asterisk.

----------


## DVader

> Σε παλιότερη επικοινωνία μου μαζί τους είχαν πει ότι προείχε το να βγει το νέο site τους (βγήκε) και μετά θα έβγαινε και το νέο panel (με online λειτουργίες υποθέτω). Φαντάζομαι σύντομα (εντός 2016 προφανώς) θα τα αναβαθμίσουν και αυτά.
> 
> Εγώ πάντως για "όλο το πακέτο" δεν σκέφτομαι καν άλλο πάροχο VOIP στην Ελλάδα, και μάλιστα η modulus είναι ο κύριος πάροχος στην εταιρεία μου, βγάζοντας πολλαπλές κλήσεις από γραμμές ΟΤΕ μέσω εσωτερικού asterisk.


Ακριβώς το ίδιο σενάριο έχω...

----------


## dimangelid

> Όταν έχω νεώτερα θα ενημερώσω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πάντως εγώ που βρίζω συνεχώς εδώ μέσα και με ξέρετε   για να είμαι ευχαριστημένος σε γενικές γραμμές πάει να πεί ότι όντως είναι οκ !
> 
> Βασικά ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβουν το θέμα την ποιότητα εισερχομένων και θα το φτιάξουν ....  Πάντως επειδή έχω γραμμή εισερχομένων με αρκετές σε ημερήσια βάση δεν τόσο κακή η ποιότητα όσο θεωρούν κάποιοι  !


Τις εισερχόμενες ποτέ δεν θα τις βάλει με G711, κανένας Ελληνικός πάροχος... Μόνο η Altec με το iCall είχε εισερχόμενες με G711.

----------


## DVader

> Τις εισερχόμενες ποτέ δεν θα τις βάλει με G711, κανένας Ελληνικός πάροχος... Μόνο η Altec με το iCall είχε εισερχόμενες με G711.


Και έκλεισε...Τυχαίο δεν νομίζω...  :ROFL: 

Βασικά μην μιλάμε για αυτό το θέμα γιατί θα μας ακούσει ο άλλος που δουλεύει μέσα και θα τσακωνόμαστε όλη την εβδομάδαααααααααα
 :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Εγώ κάνω πάντα ανανέωση μέσω PayPal αναφέροντας τον αριθμό μητρώου στο πεδίο με τα σχόλια και η ανανέωση γίνεται την επομένη. Θεωρώ πως αυτός ο τρόπος είναι ο γρηγορότερος αυτή τη στιγμή.

Η ποιότητα ήχου δεν έχει αλλάξει, παραμένοντας γενικά ικανοποιητική.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ κάνω πάντα ανανέωση μέσω PayPal αναφέροντας τον αριθμό μητρώου στο πεδίο με τα σχόλια και η ανανέωση γίνεται την επομένη. Θεωρώ πως αυτός ο τρόπος είναι ο γρηγορότερος αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> Η ποιότητα ήχου δεν έχει αλλάξει, παραμένοντας γενικά ικανοποιητική.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και εσένα για την χρήσιμη αναφορά  :Wink:

----------


## jlian

> Και έκλεισε...Τυχαίο δεν νομίζω... 
> 
> Βασικά μην μιλάμε για αυτό το θέμα γιατί θα μας ακούσει ο άλλος που δουλεύει μέσα και θα τσακωνόμαστε όλη την εβδομάδαααααααααα


Και όχι μόνο. Ήδη ψάχνουν να βρουν σε ποιους συνδρομητές αντιστοιχούν τα nicks μας για να μας βάλουν σε gsm codec μόνιμα  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Και όχι μόνο. Ήδη ψάχνουν να βρουν σε ποιους συνδρομητές αντιστοιχούν τα nicks μας για να μας βάλουν σε gsm codec μόνιμα


 :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## netblues

Αφου ο κοσμος των voip providers παιζει γενικα σε g729 γιατι τοση μανια με το g711?
Το transcoding στην ακρη δεν βελτιωνει σε τιποτε την ποιοτητα, απλα  καταναλωνει bandwidth που αμα δεν υπαρχει κανει τα πραγματα ακομα χειροτερα.
Ενα g729 απο ακρη σε ακρη (μεχρι και τη συσκευη) ακουγεται απειρως καλυτερα απο ενα g729 που γινεται transcode καπου στο δρομο.
Ασε που αν αρχισει να ζοριζεται ο transcoder, εκει να δεις...

----------


## dimangelid

> Αφου ο κοσμος των voip providers παιζει γενικα σε g729 γιατι τοση μανια με το g711?
> Το transcoding στην ακρη δεν βελτιωνει σε τιποτε την ποιοτητα, απλα  καταναλωνει bandwidth που αμα δεν υπαρχει κανει τα πραγματα ακομα χειροτερα.
> Ενα g729 απο ακρη σε ακρη (μεχρι και τη συσκευη) ακουγεται απειρως καλυτερα απο ενα g729 που γινεται transcode καπου στο δρομο.
> Ασε που αν αρχισει να ζοριζεται ο transcoder, εκει να δεις...


Για λόγους ποιότητας, πολύ απλά. Η ποιότητα της φωνής με G729, συγκρινόμενη με του G711, δεν είναι καθόλου καλή.
Όσο για το transcoding, εγώ συνδέομαι πάντα με G711, γιατί και οι δύο VoIP providers που έχω (Yuboto και Intertelecom) το 99% των εξερχόμενων το βγάζουν με G711 και θέλω την καλύτερη δυνατή ποιότητα. Γιατί να λουστώ τα χάλια του G729;

----------


## netblues

Αν και το g729 δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια οσο το περιγραφεις, (τουλαχιστον σε σωστη υλοποιηση ο τυπικος χρηστης για να το καταλαβει πρεπει να κανει συγκριση με δυο ακουστικα ταυτοχρονα), εισαι σιγουρος οτι βγαζουν εξερχομενες σε G711? Ειδικοτερα σε διεθνεις και κινητα το θεωρω εντελως απιθανο, οσο για τα εθνικα, εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου (χωρις φυσικα να αποκλειεται να το κανουν καποιοι). 
Εκτος απο το αυτι, εχεις καποιο τροπο να τους τσεκαρεις?
Αν απο την αλλη τερματιζουν κλησεις σε g711 δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην το επιτρεπουν αυτο και στους πελατες τους ωστε να ειναι και θεμα συζητησης
Το να περνουν το φορτο του transcoding πανω τους ειναι απο χαζο εως τραγικο...

----------


## DVader

> Αν και το g729 δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια οσο το περιγραφεις, (τουλαχιστον σε σωστη υλοποιηση ο τυπικος χρηστης για να το καταλαβει πρεπει να κανει συγκριση με δυο ακουστικα ταυτοχρονα), εισαι σιγουρος οτι βγαζουν εξερχομενες σε G711? Ειδικοτερα σε διεθνεις και κινητα το θεωρω εντελως απιθανο, οσο για τα εθνικα, εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου (χωρις φυσικα να αποκλειεται να το κανουν καποιοι). 
> Εκτος απο το αυτι, εχεις καποιο τροπο να τους τσεκαρεις?
> Αν απο την αλλη τερματιζουν κλησεις σε g711 δεν βλεπω το λογο να μην το επιτρεπουν αυτο και στους πελατες τους ωστε να ειναι και θεμα συζητησης
> Το να περνουν το φορτο του transcoding πανω τους ειναι απο χαζο εως τραγικο...


Η αλήθεια είναι θα συμφωνήσω μερικώς σε ότι λές... Απλά έχω την απορία πως ελέγχεις με τι codec δουλεύει ο καθένας..όπως είπες και εσύ εκτός από αυτί ..?

----------


## netblues

Μια σκεψη θα ηταν, να στειλεις ενα fax και να δεις τι ταχυτητες πιανει.
Ξεκινας με g711 αν ειναι all the way g711 πρεπει να παει τζιτζι τo fax και γρηγορα. (τουλαχιστον στα 14.400 bps) (jitter και bandwidth επιτρεποντος βεβαια)
Αν ΔΕΝ παει, τοτε κατι σαπιο υπαρχει στο βασιλειο της Δανιμαρκιας.
Τωρα αν δουλευει τοσο καλα το t38 στο transcoding, τοτε συγχαρητηρια στο παροχο.

Πιο "ασφαλης" μεθοδος ειναι διαδοχικες κλησεις με διαφορετικα πρωτοκολλα και συγκριση ποιοτητας απο την ιδια συσκευη.
Με την προυποθεση οτι ο παροχος δεν σε βγαζει απο διαφορες μεριες, ποτε g711 και ποτε g729...
Αν περναει απο transcoding, οι διαφορες δεν θα ειναι σημαντικες.
Ομως αυτο ειναι με "αυτι".  
Η αλλη ειναι ρωτωντας. 
Παντως στην αγορα του best effort voip που χαρακτηριζεται απο τη λεξη χαμηλο κοστος, τοσο το transcoding οσο και το g711 κοστιζουν αρκετα ειτε σε cpu ειτε σε bandwidth, κατι που οδηγει σε οικονομικο αδιεξοδο τους παροχους.

Παντως δεν υπαρχουν και πολλοι τροποι να παρεχει κανεις εθνικες κλησεις.
Ειτε θα το στειλεις στο εξωτερικο για να ερθει απο κει, (σιγουρα σε g729). ειτε θα το στειλεις σε τοπικους παροχους που παρεχουν sip διασυνδεση
(πχ hol, voicenet, παλαιοτερα on telecoms) που απο οσο εχει παρει το αυτι μου υποστηριζουν μονο g729 ή θα στηθεις με SS7 και οτι αυτο σημαινει απο πλευρας πολυπλοκοτητας και γραμμες pcm με το αναλογο κοστος.
Προφανως αν κανεις το τελευταιο, τοτε ναι, μπορεις να εισαι g711 παντου.
Φυσικα δεν μπορω να ξερω τι κανει ο καθενας με το δικτυο του, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι το λιγοτερο πιθανο σεναριο.

----------


## BlueChris

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση για το vPBX της modulus αν το έχει κάνει κανείς γιατί μόλις μετέφερα από viva τον παλιό αριθμό μου για τους γνωστούς λόγους του μηνιάτικου στο νούμερο.

Βασικά η ερώτηση είναι απλή αν το έχει κάνει κανείς... αν πάρω το Starter vPBX εκεί με τα 52€ το χρόνο λέει endpoints 4 και virtual extensions 5... τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.. 
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι να βάλω 1 point το σπίτι , 1 το κινητό μου, 1 το πατρικό μου και τελευταίο άλλο ένα σημείο... αυτό θα παίξει όντως το καθένα σε διαφορετικά δίκτυα? και με εσωτερικούς αριθμούς να καλεί το ένα το άλλο?

Θα μου πει κάποιος στήσε ένα asterixοειδές και το κάνεις αλλά δεν το κατέχω το θέμα εκτός αν υπάρχει κάνα καλό how to ...

Ευχαριστώ.

Y.Γ. Άσχετο αλλά ενώ η γραμμή μου έχει μεταφερθεί 2 ημέρες τώρα αν πάρεις το νούμερο απέξω σου απαντάει η Viva λέγοντας πως ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει.. πόσες ημέρες παίρνει το όλο έργο της μεταφοράς?

----------


## dimangelid

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση για το vPBX της modulus αν το έχει κάνει κανείς γιατί μόλις μετέφερα από viva τον παλιό αριθμό μου για τους γνωστούς λόγους του μηνιάτικου στο νούμερο.
> 
> Βασικά η ερώτηση είναι απλή αν το έχει κάνει κανείς... αν πάρω το Starter vPBX εκεί με τα 52€ το χρόνο λέει endpoints 4 και virtual extensions 5... τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.. 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι να βάλω 1 point το σπίτι , 1 το κινητό μου, 1 το πατρικό μου και τελευταίο άλλο ένα σημείο... αυτό θα παίξει όντως το καθένα σε διαφορετικά δίκτυα? και με εσωτερικούς αριθμούς να καλεί το ένα το άλλο?
> 
> Θα μου πει κάποιος στήσε ένα asterixοειδές και το κάνεις αλλά δεν το κατέχω το θέμα εκτός αν υπάρχει κάνα καλό how to ...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Y.Γ. Άσχετο αλλά ενώ η γραμμή μου έχει μεταφερθεί 2 ημέρες τώρα αν πάρεις το νούμερο απέξω σου απαντάει η Viva λέγοντας πως ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει.. πόσες ημέρες παίρνει το όλο έργο της μεταφοράς?


Έκανα φορητότητα από Omnivoice σε Intertelecom πριν κανένα μήνα περίπου. Την επόμενη μέρα είχε ολοκληρωθεί και ο αριθμός ήταν πλήρως λειτουργικός στον νέο πάροχο αμέσως. Μπορεί να μην έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα οι βάσεις δεδομένων των άλλων παρόχων για την ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας. Επικοινώνησε με την Modulus να δεις μήπως μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Παιδιά μια ερώτηση για το vPBX της modulus αν το έχει κάνει κανείς γιατί μόλις μετέφερα από viva τον παλιό αριθμό μου για τους γνωστούς λόγους του μηνιάτικου στο νούμερο.
> 
> Βασικά η ερώτηση είναι απλή αν το έχει κάνει κανείς... αν πάρω το Starter vPBX εκεί με τα 52€ το χρόνο λέει endpoints 4 και virtual extensions 5... τι ακριβώς σημαίνει.. 
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να κάνω είναι να βάλω 1 point το σπίτι , 1 το κινητό μου, 1 το πατρικό μου και τελευταίο άλλο ένα σημείο... αυτό θα παίξει όντως το καθένα σε διαφορετικά δίκτυα? και με εσωτερικούς αριθμούς να καλεί το ένα το άλλο?
> 
> Θα μου πει κάποιος στήσε ένα asterixοειδές και το κάνεις αλλά δεν το κατέχω το θέμα εκτός αν υπάρχει κάνα καλό how to ...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Y.Γ. Άσχετο αλλά ενώ η γραμμή μου έχει μεταφερθεί 2 ημέρες τώρα αν πάρεις το νούμερο απέξω σου απαντάει η Viva λέγοντας πως ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει.. πόσες ημέρες παίρνει το όλο έργο της μεταφοράς?


Για το ΥΓ: πάρε τηλ και ρώτα (τη Modulus).

Για τα άλλα: Το κάθε endpoint είναι μια συσκευή σκέψου. Κάτι που κάνει login. Τα extensions είναι εσωτερικά. Μπορείς να έχεις (λέμε τώρα) 4 "εσωτερικά" σε 4 endpoints και ένα "εσωτερικό" που για κάποιο Χ λόγο να μην χτυπάει σε endpoint αλλά να προωθείται άμεσα στο κινητό σου.

Άρα, αν κάνεις από 4 σημεία register, είσαι κομπλέ. Το 5ο εσωτερικό σου μένει spare να το κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις.  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> Για το ΥΓ: πάρε τηλ και ρώτα (τη Modulus).
> 
> Για τα άλλα: Το κάθε endpoint είναι μια συσκευή σκέψου. Κάτι που κάνει login. Τα extensions είναι εσωτερικά. Μπορείς να έχεις (λέμε τώρα) 4 "εσωτερικά" σε 4 endpoints και ένα "εσωτερικό" που για κάποιο Χ λόγο να μην χτυπάει σε endpoint αλλά να προωθείται άμεσα στο κινητό σου.
> 
> Άρα, αν κάνεις από 4 σημεία register, είσαι κομπλέ. Το 5ο εσωτερικό σου μένει spare να το κάνεις ό,τι θέλεις.


Ως endpoint τις εννοείς ..? Τα τηλέφωνα κάνουν και αυτά login αλλά είναι εσωτερικά...Τα gateways/adapters το ίδιο !

----------


## Sovjohn

Όταν είχα vpbx, έδιναν ένα username για κάθε endpoint. Π.χ. αν είχα εσωτερικό 301 και 331 και 401, τα usernames ήταν της μορφής sovjohn-301, sovjohn-331, sovjohn-401.

Όμως, τους είχα στείλει ένα πλάνο δρομολόγησης εισερχόμενων και το εσωτερικό ξέρω γω 399 δεν γινόταν πουθενά register, απλά προωθούσε αυτόματα τις κλήσεις σε ένα Χ κινητό αν το καλούσες. Ή, αν ήθελα, έβαζα το 332 (που δεν υπάρχει ως registration) να χτυπάει στο 301 και να το σηκώσει αυτός που είναι στη συσκευή με το 301.

Εξ'ου και η διαφορά endpoint & extension. Βέβαια αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει, είναι κάπως δυσνόητο (μου το είχαν εξηγήσει τηλεφωνικά όταν το στήναμε  :Razz:  )

----------


## DVader

> Όταν είχα vpbx, έδιναν ένα username για κάθε endpoint. Π.χ. αν είχα εσωτερικό 301 και 331 και 401, τα usernames ήταν της μορφής sovjohn-301, sovjohn-331, sovjohn-401.
> 
> Όμως, τους είχα στείλει ένα πλάνο δρομολόγησης εισερχόμενων και το εσωτερικό ξέρω γω 399 δεν γινόταν πουθενά register, απλά προωθούσε αυτόματα τις κλήσεις σε ένα Χ κινητό αν το καλούσες. Ή, αν ήθελα, έβαζα το 332 (που δεν υπάρχει ως registration) να χτυπάει στο 301 και να το σηκώσει αυτός που είναι στη συσκευή με το 301.
> 
> Εξ'ου και η διαφορά endpoint & extension. Βέβαια αν δεν το έχεις ήδη κάνει, είναι κάπως δυσνόητο (μου το είχαν εξηγήσει τηλεφωνικά όταν το στήναμε  )


Έτσι οπως το λές το καταλαβάινω ώς virtual extension που απλά οδηγεί κάπου ... Π.χχ 335->687747552

----------


## BlueChris

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τη βοήθεια.

Η γραμμή παίζει οκ τώρα τους πήρα τηλ... και πλέον θα μεταφέρω και το σταθερό του ΟΤΕ εκεί σαν 2η γραμμή και θα τα κόψω όλα σπίτι μιας που έχω ίντερνετ (έχω τους δικούς μου με ιντερνετ στα 1000μέτρα και ήδη είμαι συνδεδεμένος μαζί τους με bullet και κεραίες) οπότε όλα καλά

Μάλλον θα κάνω και το vpbx τελικά.

----------


## DVader

Σχετικά με τους codec έχω βρει αυτό στο Site σας !

https://www.modulus.gr/enhmerwsh/nea...o-ths-modulus/

----------


## dimangelid

> Σχετικά με τους codec έχω βρει αυτό στο Site σας !
> 
> https://www.modulus.gr/enhmerwsh/nea...o-ths-modulus/


Τον είχα δοκιμάσει. Σε εξερχόμενες δεν έχει καμία διαφορά στην ποιότητα καθώς η διασύνδεση με τους παρόχους (τις περισσότερες φορές) γίνεται με G711, οπότε ναι μεν βλέπεις G722 στην συσκευή αλλά πραγματικά η ποιότητα αντιστοιχεί σε G711. Το ίδιο για τις εισερχόμενες, μόνο που αυτές έρχονται με G729...

----------


## antipages

απο modulus σε modulus και οποιον αλλο voip παροχο το υποστηριζει ειμαι μερα με τη νυχτα

----------


## pan.nl

Με κάλεσαν από σταθερό ΟΤΕ VoIP εχθές και έχω την εντύπωση πως η ποιότητα του ήχου βελτιώθηκε κάπως σε σχέση με πριν που το ίδιο σταθερό ήταν παραδοσιακή PSTN γραμμή.

----------


## jlian

Έχει κανένας κάποιο θέμα με το VoIP της modulus, πάνω σε adsl της HOL ή της Forthnet; Σκέφτομαι να φύγω από τη Wind γιατί βλέπω διάφορα κουλά που υποπτεύομαι ότι οφείλονται σε αυτή (δεν αφορούν μόνο την ποιότητα του voip).

----------


## DVader

Εγώ είμαι ΟΤΕ και την ημέρα κάνω περίπου 400 εισερχομενες/εξερχόμενες.... 

Πλέον και χαίρομαι που το λέω η ποιότητα εισερχομένων είναι καλύτερη από πριν και άψογη εξερχόμενη ...Με δυσκολία μπορώ να πω ότι διακρίνω διαφορά στην ποιότητα εισερχόμενη εξερχόμενη... 

Παιδιά τείνω να το ξεχάσω...

Όσο αναφορά τον ADSL πάροχο δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο ....Η ποιότητα είναι ίδια !  Αν έχεις σωστό ADSL σαν βασική παροχή όπου και να είσαι είναι 100% τα ίδιο !
Σκέψου το εξής: Τα web sites τα βλέπεις διαφορετικά αν μπεις από ΟΤΕ ή από HOL ?

- - - Updated - - -

Οχι βέβαια ...ΤΟ ίδιο ισχύει και με την κάθε Modulus/Yuboto/Voip ISP !

Η Cyta π.χ που δίνει ...Vοip τηλεφωνία δεν παίζει σε παίζει σε άλλο ADSL ... άρα είναι εξαρτώμενη από το ADSL !

Με πιάνεις ..?

----------


## jlian

Διαφωνώ σε αυτό, γιατί ο πάροχός σου μπορεί να έχει βάλει traffic shaping στα πακέτα του voip και να σου προκαλεί ουσιαστική υποβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας. Όπως κάνει η Vodafone στην κινητή για παράδειγμα.

----------


## jkoukos

Από το 2003 που χρησιμοποιώ VOIP, ουδέποτε είχα θέμα σε ADSL εκτός από περιπτώσεις βλαβών ή διακοπή της όποιας υπηρεσίας.
Μην συγκρίνεις το xDSL με το GSM/3G κλπ. Στην κινητή παίζουν ρόλο πολλά πράγματα που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν την ποιότητα του VOIP.

----------


## DVader

> Διαφωνώ σε αυτό, γιατί ο πάροχός σου μπορεί να έχει βάλει traffic shaping στα πακέτα του voip και να σου προκαλεί ουσιαστική υποβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας. Όπως κάνει η Vodafone στην κινητή για παράδειγμα.


Το traffic shaping είναι πρόβλημα της ADSL/VDSL γραμμής... Δεν είναι προδιαγραφή... ούτε δυνατότητα της γραμμής ! :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Διαφωνώ σε αυτό, γιατί ο πάροχός σου μπορεί να έχει βάλει traffic shaping στα πακέτα του voip και να σου προκαλεί ουσιαστική υποβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας. Όπως κάνει η Vodafone στην κινητή για παράδειγμα.


Να προσθέσω το εξής:

Εγώ μιλάω για ADSL όχι για κινητή... Η κινητή είναι άλλη ιστορία ... Εκεί δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο το TS αλλά το π.χ το σήμα.... το 3G/4G και άλλα ...
Είναι άλλο πράγμα ! Στην κινητή η παροχή δεδομένων είναι υπηρεσία ενώ το xDSL είναι κύκλωμα....  Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά !

Σε κανένα voip πάροχο δεν είχα πρόβλημα ποιότητας λόγω της ADSL ... Από την στιγμή που μου έπαιζε ..δεν είχα πρόβλημα !
Ακόμα και στην Yuboto που έιχα πρόβλημα το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν στην ποιότητα αλλά στην δυνατότητα παροχής ... υπηρεσίας... 
Δηλαδή η Yuboto δεν έπαιζε καν με τον ΟΤΕ που έχω...  Αυτό όμως δεν είμαι θέμα ποιότητας αλλά θέμα παροχής !
Στην Modulus που είμαι δεν έπαιξε ποτέ τέτοιο θέμα και γιατί άλλωστε.... 

Ξεκαθάρισε στο μυαλό σου κάποια πράγματα γιατί τα έχεις λίγο μπερδεμένα !

----------


## jlian

> Το traffic shaping είναι πρόβλημα της ADSL/VDSL γραμμής... Δεν είναι προδιαγραφή... ούτε δυνατότητα της γραμμής !
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις την διαφορά !
> 
> Ξεκαθάρισε στο μυαλό σου κάποια πράγματα γιατί τα έχεις λίγο μπερδεμένα !





> ο πάροχός σου μπορεί να έχει βάλει traffic shaping στα πακέτα του voip και να σου προκαλεί ουσιαστική υποβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας


Καθόλου μπερδεμένα δεν τα έχω. Εσύ δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω, πιθανόν και να μην καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω, διακρίνω και μια διάθεση ξερολισμού μαζί με υπεροψία επίσης. *Το TS γίνεται από τον πάροχο στα πακέτα του VoIP*.  Δεν έχει σχέση η dsl, μπορεί να είχες isdn ή 4G και να σου έκανε το ίδιο. Πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρο πρέπει να το γράψω; Μήπως έχει κανένας εμπειρία από voip τρίτου παρόχου στην cyta για να επιβεβαιώσει τι γίνεται με αυτούς;

----------


## jkoukos

Όσοι πάροχοι δίνουν VOIP κάνουν QoS δίνοντας προτεραιότητα στα πακέτα αυτού.
Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις είτε πάλι έχουν παρόμοιο QoS, είτε είναι ουδέτερο ως προς το VOIP. Και αυτό το καταλαβαίνουμε εφόσον δεν υπάρχει γενικό θέμα, διαφορετικά θα ήταν γνωστό στο ευρύ κοινό.

----------


## jlian

Προτεραιότητα δίνουν στο δικό τους voip. Voip άλλων παρόχων, πιθανόν και να σαμποτάρεται. Ο ΟΤΕ, η HOL και η Wind σίγουρα είναι ουδέτεροι. Για άλλους,  Forthnet & Cyta, ας μιλήσουν αυτοί που έχουν, γιατί εγώ θα μεταφέρω απόψεις φίλων μου, και δεν θέλω.

----------


## jkoukos

Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ το VOIP από το 2003, σου λέω ότι δεν αντιμετώπισα θέμα μέχρι σήμερα, με το σκεπτικό που αναφέρεις. Και επειδή έχω PBX στο σπίτι και συνδέομαι από παντού, ουδέποτε είχα θέμα με όλους τους παρόχους (νυν και πρώην), μέσω των οποίων συνδέομαι πάντα.

----------


## DVader

> Καθόλου μπερδεμένα δεν τα έχω. Εσύ δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω, πιθανόν και να μην καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω, διακρίνω και μια διάθεση ξερολισμού μαζί με υπεροψία επίσης. *Το TS γίνεται από τον πάροχο στα πακέτα του VoIP*.  Δεν έχει σχέση η dsl, μπορεί να είχες isdn ή 4G και να σου έκανε το ίδιο. Πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρο πρέπει να το γράψω; Μήπως έχει κανένας εμπειρία από voip τρίτου παρόχου στην cyta για να επιβεβαιώσει τι γίνεται με αυτούς;


Και ξαναλέω.... Το Traffic Shaping σε όποια πακέτα και αν συμβαίνει παρόλο που το κάνει ο πάροχος αποτελεί πρόβλημα και δεν είμαι δεν μέσα στις προδιαγραφές της ορθής λειτουργίας της xDSL...

- - - Updated - - -

Και επειδή έχω PBX με διάφορες εταιρίες πάνω και ανάλογα τους προορισμούς βγαίνει και από άλλου πότε δεν είχα πρόβλημα... όπως και αν συνδέθηκα !

- - - Updated - - -

Η μόνη που είχα πρόβλημα ήταν η Yuboto αλλά εκεί έφταιγε η Yuboto και όχι το xDSL μου !


Επίσης τα περί ξερολισμού/υπεροψίας να τα αφήσεις από έξω.... Δεν πρόκειται να το πάω προς τα εκεί ώστε να τσακωθώ μαζί σου !

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Καθόλου μπερδεμένα δεν τα έχω. Εσύ δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω, πιθανόν και να μην καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω, διακρίνω και μια διάθεση ξερολισμού μαζί με υπεροψία επίσης. *Το TS γίνεται από τον πάροχο στα πακέτα του VoIP*.  Δεν έχει σχέση η dsl, μπορεί να είχες isdn ή 4G και να σου έκανε το ίδιο. Πόσο πιο ξεκάθαρο πρέπει να το γράψω; Μήπως έχει κανένας εμπειρία από voip τρίτου παρόχου στην cyta για να επιβεβαιώσει τι γίνεται με αυτούς;


Έχω εγω omnivoice πάνω από cyta adsl,ολα παίζουν μπόμπα.

----------


## jlian

> Και ξαναλέω.... Το Traffic Shaping σε όποια πακέτα και αν συμβαίνει *παρόλο που το κάνει ο πάροχος αποτελεί πρόβλημα* και δεν είμαι δεν μέσα στις προδιαγραφές της ορθής λειτουργίας της xDSL...


Τι σχέση έχει *η ορθή λειτουργία της xDSL*;;; Για ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα που δημιουργεί ο πάροχος μιλάμε. Και για αλλαγή παρόχου. Για άλλο συμβόλαιο με άλλο πάροχο. Ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει κατανοητό;




> Το traffic shaping είναι πρόβλημα της ADSL/VDSL γραμμής... Δεν είναι προδιαγραφή... ούτε δυνατότητα της γραμμής !


Να ζητήσουμε λίγο τη βοήθεια του κοινού, στο αν στέκει (με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο) αυτό που έχεις γράψει; 





> Επίσης τα περί ξερολισμού/υπεροψίας να τα αφήσεις από έξω.... Δεν πρόκειται να το πάω προς τα εκεί ώστε να τσακωθώ μαζί σου !


Ρε αδερφέ... κι εγώ δε θέλω να τσακωθώ, ούτε μαζί σου, ούτε με κανέναν άλλο. Υπονοείς ότι είμαι άσχετος εγώ και μετά εσύ γράφεις ότι να 'ναι; Με προσβάλεις με τον τρόπο που σου ανέφερα. Με ποιο τρόπο θα δείξω τη δυσαρέσκειά μου; Να βάλω μια θλιμμένη φατσούλα καλύτερα;  :Crying: 




> Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ το VOIP από το 2003, σου λέω ότι δεν αντιμετώπισα θέμα μέχρι σήμερα, με το σκεπτικό που αναφέρεις. Και επειδή έχω PBX στο σπίτι και συνδέομαι από παντού, ουδέποτε είχα θέμα με όλους τους παρόχους (νυν και πρώην), μέσω των οποίων συνδέομαι πάντα.


ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ

----------


## jkoukos

@jlian, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν υπήρχε TS από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο εις βάρος VOIP υπηρεσίας τρίτου παρόχου, τόσα χρόνια θα είχε γίνει γνωστό και θα μιλούσαμε γι' αυτό τουλάχιστον σε τεχνολογικά φόρουμ.
Ποτέ δεν υπήρξε τέτοια περίπτωση, σε αντίθεση με TS άλλων υπηρεσιών (π.χ. Torrents), που αναγκάστηκαν στο παρελθόν να το διακόψουν διότι έπεσε πολύ κράξιμο.

----------


## jlian

OK, και ευχαριστώ, γιατί αυτή είναι μια απάντηση που περίμενα στην ερώτηση που έκανα. Επίσης περίπου αυτό έγραψαν σχεδόν όλοι όσοι συμμετείχαν, οπότε μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι η αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας.

----------


## dimangelid

> OK, και ευχαριστώ, γιατί αυτή είναι μια απάντηση που περίμενα στην ερώτηση που έκανα. Επίσης περίπου αυτό έγραψαν σχεδόν όλοι όσοι συμμετείχαν, οπότε μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι η αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας.


Η αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας, εκτός αν υπάρξει πάροχος που σκόπιμα θα βάλει περιορισμούς στα πακέτα του VoIP. Χρησιμοποιώ VoIP μέσω σχεδόν όλων των ISP (και από παρόχους όπως Yuboto, Omnivoice αλλά και όπως ο jkoukos συνδέομαι στο VoIP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του σπιτιού μου μέσω VPN) και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα. Ακόμα και με 3G/4G από κινητό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του σπιτιού μου, αρκεί να έχει καλό σήμα και να μην είναι μπουκωμένο το δίκτυο κινητής εκείνη την στιγμή. Στο VoIP παρόχων όπως η Omnivoice, Yuboto μπορεί μέσω 3G/4G να αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα (να μην κάνει register, να έχεις φωνή μόνο στο ένα άκρο) για διάφορους λόγους όπως:
1) Να μην επιτρέπει η εταιρία κινητής το VoIP μέσω 3G/4G. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε χαμηλά πάγια το κόβουν/
2) Τουλάχιστον στην Vodafone, όταν το κινητό μας συνδέεται στο δίκτυο δεδομένων της, δεν παίρνει πραγματική εξωτερική IP αλλά εσωτερική της Vodafone. Αυτό με κάποιους VoIP παρόχους μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα του στυλ να μην κάνει register ή να έχεις φωνή μόνο στο ένα άκρο.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ισχύει ακόμα το promο γνωριμίας με 1 μήνα δωρεάν και κάτι ψιλά για κλήσεις? αν ναι, πώς το αποκτούμε?

----------


## skoupas

Καλείς και το ζητάς. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ένας μήνας αλλά 1 εβδομάδα σου τη δίνουν νομίζω.

----------


## sehh

Καλησπέρα,

Η modulus παρέχει την ίδια υπηρεσία που μου δίνει η viva με το SIP trunk;

τώρα έχω ένα viva sip trunk εγκατεστημένο στον τοπικό μου freepbx/asterisk server, και δεν θέλω να κάνω μεγάλες αλλαγές.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## skoupas

Έχω φτιάξει sip trunk με modulus και δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## sehh

Αχ ωραία! γκούντ το κνόου   :Smile: 





> Έχω φτιάξει sip trunk με modulus και δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## jlian

> Η αλλαγή παρόχου δεν είναι περιοριστικός παράγοντας, εκτός αν υπάρξει πάροχος που σκόπιμα θα βάλει περιορισμούς στα πακέτα του VoIP. Χρησιμοποιώ VoIP μέσω σχεδόν όλων των ISP (και από παρόχους όπως Yuboto, Omnivoice αλλά και όπως ο jkoukos συνδέομαι στο VoIP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του σπιτιού μου μέσω VPN) και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει προβλήματα. Ακόμα και με 3G/4G από κινητό στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του σπιτιού μου, αρκεί να έχει καλό σήμα και να μην είναι μπουκωμένο το δίκτυο κινητής εκείνη την στιγμή. Στο VoIP παρόχων όπως η Omnivoice, Yuboto μπορεί μέσω 3G/4G να αντιμετωπίσεις προβλήματα (να μην κάνει register, να έχεις φωνή μόνο στο ένα άκρο) για διάφορους λόγους όπως:
> 1) Να μην επιτρέπει η εταιρία κινητής το VoIP μέσω 3G/4G. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε χαμηλά πάγια το κόβουν/
> 2) Τουλάχιστον στην Vodafone, όταν το κινητό μας συνδέεται στο δίκτυο δεδομένων της, δεν παίρνει πραγματική εξωτερική IP αλλά εσωτερική της Vodafone. Αυτό με κάποιους VoIP παρόχους μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα του στυλ να μην κάνει register ή να έχεις φωνή μόνο στο ένα άκρο.


Just FYI, μετά την μετάβαση στη Forthnet, η ποιότητα των εισερχομένων βελτιώθηκε αισθητά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι placebo, γιατί το διαπίστωσαν κι άλλοι, αλλά φαίνεται πως υπάρχει μικρή και στις εξερχόμενες. Φυσικά με την Wind διαπιστώνω εκ των υστέρων ότι ήμουν μακράν στο χειρότερο ένα Ελλάδι δίκτυο, φανταστείτε ότι κλειδώνω στα ~17 τώρα που λείπουν οι περισσότεροι (κι έχουν κλειστά τα μόντεμ), από το 12ρι της Wind. Εξηγήσεις, δεκτές...

----------


## asteris123

σκεφτομαι να βαλω modulus νμεταφερω 2 νουμερα  που εχω και να βαλω και cloud pbx που παρεχουν. Ειναι μεταπωλητες της voicenet ή καθαρος παροχος? Επισης στο θεμα ασφαλειας και κρυπτογραφισης τι παιζει?

----------


## DVader

> σκεφτομαι να βαλω modulus νμεταφερω 2 νουμερα  που εχω και να βαλω και cloud pbx που παρεχουν. Ειναι μεταπωλητες της voicenet ή καθαρος παροχος? Επισης στο θεμα ασφαλειας και κρυπτογραφισης τι παιζει?


Από όσο ξέρω είναι καθαρός πάροχος.... και τα 2 χρόνια που έιμαι πελάτης τους δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ! Βέβαια δεν έχω cloudpbx και ούτε ποτέ θα πάρω...κάτι τέτοιο όχι γιατι θεωρώ ότι κακό απλά έχω διαφορετική νοοτροπία δηλαδή να μην έχω όλη την τηλεφωνία μου στο internet !

----------


## asteris123

το ρβτησα αυτο γιατι οποιον αριθμο modulus εχω τσεκαρει στο foritotita.gr διχνει σαν παροχο την VOICENET .

----------


## haris_led

> το ρβτησα αυτο γιατι οποιον αριθμο modulus εχω τσεκαρει στο foritotita.gr διχνει σαν παροχο την VOICENET .


τώρα που το είπες, και ο δικός μου αριθμός που έχει μεταφερθεί από omnivoice->viva->modulus δείχνει το foritotita οτι είναι στην voicenet

----------


## netblues

Η οποια voicenet εχει ουσιαστικα απορροφηθει απο τον (cosm)ote ομως συνεχιζει να πουλαει sip trunk χονδρικως σε παροχους.
Και καλα κανει, μιας και η διασυνδεση με κλασσικους παροχους απαιτει ακριβα gateways και SS7 αυξανοντας πολυ το κοστος και την πολυπλοκοτητα, χωρις σημαντικο οφελος.
Ενα απο τα θεματα ενος sip παροχου ειναι να γεμισει η γραμμη που τον διασυνδεει με τη κλασσικη τηλεφωνια
Εαν αυτο σημαινει προσθηκες σε πορτες και φυσικες γραμμες, τα πραγματα πανε αργα.
Αντιθετα αν ειναι απλα θεμα ρυθμισεων τοτε γινονται πολυ πιο γρηγορα, κατι που οδηγει σε καλυτερα ποιοτικα αποτελεσματα για τον τελικο χρηστη της υπηρεσιας.
Εαν η καθε modulus επρεπε να διαθετει σε λειτουργια n κυκλωματα tdm ωστε να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε καποιο peak χρησης, και ολες τις αλλες ωρες να καθονται, αυτο ουσιαστικα επιβαρυνει το κοστος.
Οταν το προβλημα μεταφερεται σε εναν παροχο που το κανει αυτο μαζικα και δινει sip σε αλλους παροχους το θεμα γινεται καλυτερο και φτηνοτερο.

Ετσι βεβαια φτιαχνουμε μονοπωλια, αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη κουβεντα.

----------


## Giama

Γεια σας κι από μένα!

Πήρα σήμερα ένα δοκιμαστικό account στη modulus για να δοκιμάσω την ποιότητα, ειδικά στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις που διάβαζα αρκετούς να αναφέρουν πως εκεί είναι χαμηλότερη η ποιότητα. Τελείως άσχετος από VoIP, μέχρι τώρα είχα πειραματιστεί απλά λίγο με ένα νουμεράκι από τη Viva, που φυσικά σε αυτήν την τιμή δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ανανεώσω.

Έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις που μου έστειλαν (voips.modulus.gr, username και password) στο Fritz 7490 και έκανα τις πρώτες μου δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις. Σε εξερχόμενη κλήση προς σταθερό ΟΤΕ άκουγα ελαφρώς προβληματικά τον συνομιλητή μου. Σε εισερχόμενη κλήση από σταθερό (HOL) ο συνομιλητής μου με άκουγε πολύ καλά (πιθανόν καλύτερα κι από όταν του τηλεφωνώ κανονικά, όπως μου είπε) αλλά εγώ τον άκουγα πολύ άσχημα (δυσκολευόμουν αρκετά να καταλάβω τι λέει γιατί η φωνή ήταν το περισσότερο διάστημα αρκετά παραμορφωμένη).

Από τα στατιστικά του Fritz για τις κλήσεις αυτές είδα ότι έγιναν σε G.711, ότι είχαν μια καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση της φωνής 34-43.5ms (δεν ήταν αισθητή πάντως κάποια καθυστέρηση στη συνομιλία) και δύο ακόμα θέματα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν: το ένα ήταν το jitter που στο Tx ήταν πάντα 2ms αλλά στο Rx ήταν από 17-247ms. Επίσης burst είχε 0 στο Tx ενώ στο Rx έπαιζε από 1660ms-7900ms.

Μένω στο εξωτερικό, έχω VDSL 55/10 και η τηλεφωνία από τον πάροχο παρέχεται μέσω VoIP (αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο).
Ping στο voips.modulus.gr έχω 93ms.

Έκανα εγκατάσταση και το zoiper στο android και έκανα δυο δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις και η ποιότητα μου φάνηκε ακόμα χειρότερη. Μου έγραψε μάλιστα για network problem κιόλας. Άρα πιθανότατα δεν είναι κάποιο θέμα του Fritz όσο ίσως του παρόχου; Ή το ότι βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδος;

Έχει κάποιος καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι θα μπορούσα να ελέγξω/αλλάξω/ρυθμίσω για να έχω καλύτερη ποιότητα κλήσης;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Γεια σας κι από μένα!
> 
> Πήρα σήμερα ένα δοκιμαστικό account στη modulus για να δοκιμάσω την ποιότητα, ειδικά στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις που διάβαζα αρκετούς να αναφέρουν πως εκεί είναι χαμηλότερη η ποιότητα. Τελείως άσχετος από VoIP, μέχρι τώρα είχα πειραματιστεί απλά λίγο με ένα νουμεράκι από τη Viva, που φυσικά σε αυτήν την τιμή δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να ανανεώσω.
> 
> Έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις που μου έστειλαν (voips.modulus.gr, username και password) στο Fritz 7490 και έκανα τις πρώτες μου δοκιμαστικές κλήσεις. Σε εξερχόμενη κλήση προς σταθερό ΟΤΕ άκουγα ελαφρώς προβληματικά τον συνομιλητή μου. Σε εισερχόμενη κλήση από σταθερό (HOL) ο συνομιλητής μου με άκουγε πολύ καλά (πιθανόν καλύτερα κι από όταν του τηλεφωνώ κανονικά, όπως μου είπε) αλλά εγώ τον άκουγα πολύ άσχημα (δυσκολευόμουν αρκετά να καταλάβω τι λέει γιατί η φωνή ήταν το περισσότερο διάστημα αρκετά παραμορφωμένη).
> 
> Από τα στατιστικά του Fritz για τις κλήσεις αυτές είδα ότι έγιναν σε G.711, ότι είχαν μια καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση της φωνής 34-43.5ms (δεν ήταν αισθητή πάντως κάποια καθυστέρηση στη συνομιλία) και δύο ακόμα θέματα που δεν είμαι σίγουρος τι ακριβώς σημαίνουν: το ένα ήταν το jitter που στο Tx ήταν πάντα 2ms αλλά στο Rx ήταν από 17-247ms. Επίσης burst είχε 0 στο Tx ενώ στο Rx έπαιζε από 1660ms-7900ms.
> 
> Μένω στο εξωτερικό, έχω VDSL 55/10 και η τηλεφωνία από τον πάροχο παρέχεται μέσω VoIP (αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο).
> ...


http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/5...P+Call+Quality

Το jitter αλλά και το latency του Rx που λες μου υποδηλώνει δικτυακό πρόβλημα του παρόχου. Υπάρχει περιπτωση να κόβει το VOIP ή να απαιτεί ειδικές ρυθμίσεις?

Επίσης, έχεις δοκιμάσει άλλη VOIP σύνδεση στο Fritz που λες και έπαιζε κανονικά? Η σε Zoiper? Με g.729 που απαιτεί απείρως λιγότερο bandwidth έχεις το ίδιο θέμα?

Γενικά τα θέματα που αναφέρεις γνωρίζω ότι είναι εμφανή όταν ας πούμε κάποιος άλλος στο χώρο ανεβοκατεβάζει πράγματα στο internet και (συνηθέστερα) το upload μπουκώνει. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα αν η ευθύνη είναι του ISP σου, αλλά γράψε λίγα παραπάνω και βλέπουμε. Αν δε βγάλεις άκρη θα προτείνω να επικοινωνήσεις και με τη modulus (έχουν εξαιρετική υποστήριξη) και δευτερευόντως και με τον ISP σου, έτσι.

----------


## pan.nl

Πάντως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι λόγω της τοποθεσίας σου. Έχω δοκιμάσει τη Modulus από Ολλανδία, Ινδία, ΗΠΑ μέχρι και το...Σουρινάμ και έπαιζε πολύ καλά. Σε προβληματικές συνδέσεις βέβαια καλύτερα είναι να δοκιμάσεις codecs όπως το G729 και το Speex.

----------


## Giama

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Αύριο θα μπορέσω λογικά να το δοκιμάσω με χρήση του zoiper και με άλλη σύνδεση, επομένως θα διαπιστώσω αν φταίει ο ISP.
Το πρόβλημά μου με το Fritz είναι ότι δεν μου επιτρέπει να επιλέξω codec ούτε να ορίσω σειρά προτεραιότητας των codecs ούτε τίποτα. Μόνο με "πείραγμα".

Αν είναι το πρόβλημα από τον ISP, που δεν μου φαίνεται και περίεργο, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το παρακάμψω; π.χ. αλλάζοντας port θα το απέφευγα;

----------


## DVader

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
> Αύριο θα μπορέσω λογικά να το δοκιμάσω με χρήση του zoiper και με άλλη σύνδεση, επομένως θα διαπιστώσω αν φταίει ο ISP.
> Το πρόβλημά μου με το Fritz είναι ότι δεν μου επιτρέπει να επιλέξω codec ούτε να ορίσω σειρά προτεραιότητας των codecs ούτε τίποτα. Μόνο με "πείραγμα".
> 
> Αν είναι το πρόβλημα από τον ISP, που δεν μου φαίνεται και περίεργο, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το παρακάμψω; π.χ. αλλάζοντας port θα το απέφευγα;


Οχι γιατί το SIP POrt είναι συγκεκριμένο και αυτό υποστηρίζει η Modulus !

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ πάντως στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία βρήκα την υγειά μου εδώ και 2 χρόνια ! 

Βασικά ένα χρήστη τον έχω στο κέντρο μου ...πάνω από ΟΤΕ και δύο άλλα σε Zoiper σε δύο κινητά ! Τα έχω δουλέψει σε ότι πάροχο με ότι wifi θέλεις...και δεδομένα κινητού... Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε κάτι ..... οπότε μου κάνουν εντύπωση αυτά που λες...

Επίσης τις εισερχόμενες του ΟΤΕ τις κάνω προώθηση πάνω στην εισερχόμενη της Moduls για να έχω τα 2 κανάλια του ISDN ελεύθερα πάντα για εξερχόμενες ...
Ο αριθμός των κλήσεων σε εισερχόμενες είναι πάνω από 600 κλήσεις τον μήνα και σαν εξερχόμενες είναι περίπου 800 το μήνα...

----------


## Giama

Αύριο θα κάνω δοκιμή και με άλλο πάροχο και θα δοκιμάσω και από τον δικό μου πάροχο με client στον υπολογιστή συνδεμένο μέσω VPN. Υποθέτω πως θα δουλέψει έτσι γιατί φοβάμαι πως ο πάροχός μου είναι μάλλον το πρόβλημα.
Αφού τεστάρω κι αυτό θα στείλω και στο support της modulus μήπως έχουν καμιά ιδέα κι εκείνοι.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Sovjohn

Μια πιθανότητα που υπάρχει γενικά είναι είτε ο πάροχος σου να δίνει VOIP τηλεφωνία και άρα στην πόρτα 5060 να έχει κάνει δικές του ρυθμίσεις (που δεν παίζουν καλά με άλλο πάροχο), είτε να μη γουστάρει το VOIP γενικά και να σου το κόβει / κάνει κακής ποιότητας. Η απλά να μην είναι ΟΚ η γραμμή / να τρώει κολλήματα, όχι αρκετά για να επηρεάζεται το browsing π.χ. (που είναι αρκετά 'αργότερο') αλλά αρκετά για να επηρεάζονται real time applications (SIP, gaming, κτλ).

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, καλά διαγνωστικά εύχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## Giama

Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω σήμερα τελικά δοκιμή με άλλον πάροχο, έκανα όμως μια κλήση έτσι για πλάκα, χωρίς να έχω προσδοκίες, το βράδυ μέσω modulus (με χρήση zoiper) στο σταθερό του σπιτιού μου και η ποιότητα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή (καθυστέρηση 4ms, jitter 0ms, όλα κομπλέ). Καλό σημάδι, μήπως τυχόν απλά είχε πρόβλημα ο πάροχός μου όταν έκανα τις δοκιμές ή μήπως υπάρχουν κάποιες ώρες αιχμής που πέφτει η ποιότητα; Τεσπα, συνεχίζω τις δοκιμές, αλλά αν μπορέσω να έχω σταθερά την ποιότητα που είχα στη σημερινή κλήση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να δοκιμάσω άλλη εταιρεία.

----------


## Giama

Τελικά έστειλα στο support της modulus. Μετά από λίγες ώρες με κάλεσαν για να ψάξουμε μαζί να βρούμε το πρόβλημα. Συνδέθηκε με teamviewer και κάναμε διάφορα τεστ και βρήκαμε τελικά ότι το packet loss συμβαίνει κάπου ενδιάμεσα στο routing του παρόχου μου προς τον server της modulus. Οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα παρόχου και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.
Είδα όμως πάρα πολύ θετικά την εταιρεία και ιδιαίτερα το support της. Ο τεχνικός ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα μου περίπου 40-45 λεπτά, για κάποιον πολύ μικρό πελάτη που θα έφερνε πολύ μικρά έσοδα στην εταιρεία. Αυτό το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ και θα τους έχω σίγουρα στα υπόψη στο μέλλον, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο (ή χώρα) αλλά και για γνωστούς μου εντός Ελλάδος θα την προτείνω σίγουρα, τουλάχιστον για δοκιμή κατ'αρχήν. Ιδιαίτερα θετικό βρήκα και το ότι ήταν η μόνη εταιρεία που έδινε demo account με αριθμό και για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ώστε να δοκιμάσεις πλήρως την υπηρεσία, κάτι που η yuboto και η omnivoice δεν κάνουν.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια!

Τώρα δοκιμάζω την omnivoice, σε πρώτη εξερχόμενη κλήση που έκανα ήταν αξιοπρεπής η ποιότητα συνομιλίας, πιθανόν να βοηθάει και το ότι έχει server και στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Panagioths

> Τελικά έστειλα στο support της modulus. Μετά από λίγες ώρες με κάλεσαν για να ψάξουμε μαζί να βρούμε το πρόβλημα. Συνδέθηκε με teamviewer και κάναμε διάφορα τεστ και βρήκαμε τελικά ότι το packet loss συμβαίνει κάπου ενδιάμεσα στο routing του παρόχου μου προς τον server της modulus. Οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα παρόχου και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.
> Είδα όμως πάρα πολύ θετικά την εταιρεία και ιδιαίτερα το support της. Ο τεχνικός ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα μου περίπου 40-45 λεπτά, για κάποιον πολύ μικρό πελάτη που θα έφερνε πολύ μικρά έσοδα στην εταιρεία. Αυτό το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ και θα τους έχω σίγουρα στα υπόψη στο μέλλον, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο (ή χώρα) αλλά και για γνωστούς μου εντός Ελλάδος θα την προτείνω σίγουρα, τουλάχιστον για δοκιμή κατ'αρχήν. Ιδιαίτερα θετικό βρήκα και το ότι ήταν η μόνη εταιρεία που έδινε demo account με αριθμό και για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ώστε να δοκιμάσεις πλήρως την υπηρεσία, κάτι που η yuboto και η omnivoice δεν κάνουν.
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια!
> 
> Τώρα δοκιμάζω την omnivoice, σε πρώτη εξερχόμενη κλήση που έκανα ήταν αξιοπρεπής η ποιότητα συνομιλίας, πιθανόν να βοηθάει και το ότι έχει server και στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι, δεν ξέρω.


Ποιόν πάροχο έχεις;

----------


## DVader

> Τελικά έστειλα στο support της modulus. Μετά από λίγες ώρες με κάλεσαν για να ψάξουμε μαζί να βρούμε το πρόβλημα. Συνδέθηκε με teamviewer και κάναμε διάφορα τεστ και βρήκαμε τελικά ότι το packet loss συμβαίνει κάπου ενδιάμεσα στο routing του παρόχου μου προς τον server της modulus. Οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα παρόχου και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.
> Είδα όμως πάρα πολύ θετικά την εταιρεία και ιδιαίτερα το support της. Ο τεχνικός ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα μου περίπου 40-45 λεπτά, για κάποιον πολύ μικρό πελάτη που θα έφερνε πολύ μικρά έσοδα στην εταιρεία. Αυτό το εκτιμώ πάρα πολύ και θα τους έχω σίγουρα στα υπόψη στο μέλλον, σε περίπτωση που αλλάξω πάροχο (ή χώρα) αλλά και για γνωστούς μου εντός Ελλάδος θα την προτείνω σίγουρα, τουλάχιστον για δοκιμή κατ'αρχήν. Ιδιαίτερα θετικό βρήκα και το ότι ήταν η μόνη εταιρεία που έδινε demo account με αριθμό και για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ώστε να δοκιμάσεις πλήρως την υπηρεσία, κάτι που η yuboto και η omnivoice δεν κάνουν.
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια!
> 
> Τώρα δοκιμάζω την omnivoice, σε πρώτη εξερχόμενη κλήση που έκανα ήταν αξιοπρεπής η ποιότητα συνομιλίας, πιθανόν να βοηθάει και το ότι έχει server και στη χώρα που βρίσκομαι, δεν ξέρω.


Αλήθεια τι πάροχο έχεις ..?

----------


## Giama

Έχω την "μαμά" του ΟΤΕ (Deutsche Telekom). Θα αλλάξω σε Ο2 τέλος του χρόνου βέβαια οπότε πιθανόν να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα. Από την ελάχιστη εμπειρία... 3 κλήσεων πάντως, η Omnivoice φαίνεται να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά στη γραμμή μου. Θα ξανατσεκάρω όμως οπωσδήποτε και τη modulus είτε για όποιον γνωστό μου θέλει είτε για μένα μετά την αλλαγή παρόχου που θα κάνω.

----------


## DVader

> Έχω την "μαμά" του ΟΤΕ (Deutsche Telekom). Θα αλλάξω σε Ο2 τέλος του χρόνου βέβαια οπότε πιθανόν να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα. Από την ελάχιστη εμπειρία... 3 κλήσεων πάντως, η Omnivoice φαίνεται να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά στη γραμμή μου. Θα ξανατσεκάρω όμως οπωσδήποτε και τη modulus είτε για όποιον γνωστό μου θέλει είτε για μένα μετά την αλλαγή παρόχου που θα κάνω.


Α ! De Εξωτερικό μένεις ..... Γερμανία ..?

Εγώ πάντως που είμαι ΟΤΕ δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα ! το τονίζω κιόλας !

----------


## Giama

> Εγώ πάντως που είμαι ΟΤΕ δεν έχω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ προβλημα ! το τονίζω κιόλας !


Σωστά, καλό θα ήταν να αναφέρω κι εγώ ότι όντως σε δοκιμή με άλλον πάροχο η υπηρεσία ήταν μια χαρά. Δεν έκανα αρκετές δοκιμές ώστε να συγκρίνω την ποιότητα π.χ. με την Omnivoice που κράτησα τελικά και που με τον πάροχό μου δουλεύει καλά. Να τονίσω λοιπόν κι εγώ ότι το πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν 100% πρόβλημα routing του παρόχου μου και όχι πρόβλημα της Modulus.

----------


## DVader

Σήμερα έγινε το εξής και θέλω να σας το πω...

Από το κινητό μου μέσω wind data... πήγα να συνδεθώ στην modulus με το 2ο user που έχω.... Μου έβγαζε dns resulution failed....
Το έστειλα mail στην modulus και με πήραν τηλ... Μετά από 3-4 ώρες έφτιαξε....

Υπάρχουν 2 τινά
  1. Η το dns της wind είναι για τα μπάζα...
  2. Μου είπαν από την εταιρεία ότι υπάρχουν αναφορές από πελάτες OTE/Forthnet/Wind ότι κόβουν την 5060 .... και μου είπε να την βάλως ως εξής:
      voips.modulus.gr:5060 την επόμενη που θα γίνει το ίδιο θέμα...να δούμε αν θα παίξει ...Αυτοί πιστευουν οτι θα ξανά γίνει !

Πάντως εγώ συνδέθηκα με VPN στον * μου και έβγαλα κανονικά  την κλήση που ήθελα στον αριθμό κινητού που ήθελα.... Αρα το κέντρο μου δεν είχε πρόβλημα....

Εϊδομεν αν ξαναβγεί ! Πάντως σχετικά με τον ΟΤΕ δεν μου έχει κόψει ποτέ πόρτα....

----------


## jlian

To dns της Wind πρέπει να φταίει, επίσης στο δίκτυο κινητής σε στριμώχνει πια σε ένα ελεεινό NAT που έχει. Πρόβλημα στην 5060 δεν είχα ποτέ, ούτε στη κινητή, ούτε στη σταθερή τους.

----------


## DVader

> To dns της Wind πρέπει να φταίει, επίσης στο δίκτυο κινητής σε στριμώχνει πια σε ένα ελεεινό NAT που έχει. Πρόβλημα στην 5060 δεν είχα ποτέ, ούτε στη κινητή, ούτε στη σταθερή τους.


Ούτε και εγώ ....Και εγώ θεωρώ ότι το 1ο πρέπει να φταίει και ναι έχεις δίκιο ... απλά στην ενημέρωση που μου έκαναν ...μου είπαν το 2ο και είπα να το πω !

----------


## alexandros

Λεω να μεταφερω εκει το νουμερο μου απο viva και να την δοκιμασω!!

----------


## alexandros

Τελικά μετέφερα εκεί το νούμερο μου με κόστος 15ευρώ για ένα χρόνο και άλλα 15ευρώ για την φορητότητα.
Εστειλα τα πάντα με mail και σε μια μέρα είχε γίνει η φορητότητα.
Πρώτες εντυπώσεις πολύ καλές, άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον κ.λ.π.
Πολλές κλήσεις δεν έχω κάνει προκειμένου να έχω πλήρη άποψη για την ποιότητα αλλά από τις πρώτες κλήσεις είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
Για να δούμε...  :One thumb up:

----------


## DVader

> Τελικά μετέφερα εκεί το νούμερο μου με κόστος 15ευρώ για ένα χρόνο και άλλα 15ευρώ για την φορητότητα.
> Εστειλα τα πάντα με mail και σε μια μέρα είχε γίνει η φορητότητα.
> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις πολύ καλές, άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον κ.λ.π.
> Πολλές κλήσεις δεν έχω κάνει προκειμένου να έχω πλήρη άποψη για την ποιότητα αλλά από τις πρώτες κλήσεις είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
> Για να δούμε...


Σαν διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον τι εννοείς ..? Το my.modulus.gr ?

----------


## alexandros

> Σαν διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον τι εννοείς ..? Το my.modulus.gr ?


Ναι, αυτό εννοώ.
Και μετά από αρκετές μέρες οι εντυπώσεις μου για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είναι πάρα πολύ καλές.
Κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## haris_led

> Σαν διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον τι εννοείς ..? Το my.modulus.gr ?





> Ναι, αυτό εννοώ.
> Και μετά από αρκετές μέρες οι εντυπώσεις μου για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είναι πάρα πολύ καλές.
> Κανένα πρόβλημα.




Είναι διαθέσιμο αυτό περιβάλλον; Γιατί δεν μου έχει έρθει καμιά ειδοποίηση αν θυμάμαι καλά.  :Sad:

----------


## alexandros

Ναι είναι διαθέσιμο. Στείλτους ένα mail.

- - - Updated - - -

Επιπλέον διαπίστωσα ότι παίζει και το fax, με μια δοκιμή που έκανα, ενώ με viva δεν έπαιζε.

----------


## DVader

> Είναι διαθέσιμο αυτό περιβάλλον; Γιατί δεν μου έχει έρθει καμιά ειδοποίηση αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Αν από το modulus.,gr πατήσεις είσοδο σε πάει εκεί ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, αυτό εννοώ.
> Και μετά από αρκετές μέρες οι εντυπώσεις μου για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων είναι πάρα πολύ καλές.
> Κανένα πρόβλημα.


ΟΚ ! Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ...τι σου αρέσει από αυτό το περιβάλλον ...Τίποτα δεν κάνει από πλευράς διαχείρισης !
Ακόμα και αύξηση υπολοίπου .....με κατάθεση και μετά mail πρέπει να κάνεις ! Μόνο τις κλήσεις που έχουν γίνει μπορείς να δεις...
Είχαν πει κάποια στιγμή πριν από πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρό ότι θα έφτιαχναν και το θέμα με τις πληρωμές...αλλά μέχρι σήμερα τίποτα !

Γενικά είναι το μόνο μειονέκτημα που βλέπω εγώ στην Modulus ! Κατά τα άλλα είναι άψογη σαν εταιρεία ! Σταθερή 100% με χωρίς προβλήματα υπηρεσία και πολύ καλή ποιότητα ήχου !

----------


## alexandros

Εχεις δίκιο ,

ίσως το "περιβάλλον διαχείρισης" είναι λάθος σαν όρος μιας και απο ρυθμίσεις έχει πολύ λίγες (π.χ. ενεργοποίηση προώθησης και απόκρυψη).
Όπως και να 'χει αν και με λίγες λειτουργίες είναι εύχρηστο ενώ με την viva ψαχνόμουν.
Πληρωμές νομίζω κάνεις και με paypal οπότε είναι απλό.

----------


## DVader

> Εχεις δίκιο ,
> 
> ίσως το "περιβάλλον διαχείρισης" είναι λάθος σαν όρος μιας και απο ρυθμίσεις έχει πολύ λίγες (π.χ. ενεργοποίηση προώθησης και απόκρυψη).
> Όπως και να 'χει αν και με λίγες λειτουργίες είναι εύχρηστο ενώ με την viva ψαχνόμουν.
> Πληρωμές νομίζω κάνεις και με paypal οπότε είναι απλό.


Όχι πληρωμές δεν κάνεις με Paypal ...για δες εδώ..
Το θέμα σε αυτό δεν είναι αν είναι με Paypal ή όχι ή με Τράπεζες.....αλλά το γεγονός ότι πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιο χρόνο μέχρι να μου πιστωθεί το ποσό στον λογαριασμό μου ! Αν τυχόν το κάνω βράδυ θα μείνω χωρίς υπόλοιπο μέχρι το πρωί ουσιαστικά μέχρι κάποιος να πατήσει το κουμπί !

Εγώ αυτό που κάνω είναι στέλνω email με τα αποδεικτικό και περιμένω να το πιστώσουν .... Ευτυχώς είναι γρήγοροι και διευκολύνει αρκετά την κατάσταση !
Μια φορά έστειλα σκέτο το email γιατί βιαζόμουνα και δεν έβαλα το αποδεικτικό και έμεινα χωρίς εξερχόμενες μια ημέρα ολόκληρη .......  :ROFL:  γύρισα νωρίς το απόγευμα και τους το έστειλα ... Η πλάκα είναι ότι ενώ τους στείλει τα λεφτά και τα είχαν δει μου ζητάγανε το αποδεικτικό ....  Η κατάθεση που είχα κάνει ήταν από Eurobank σε Eurobank οπότε τα είχαν δει τα λεφτά !!!! Αυτάαααααα


Πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος.... επειδή έχω περάσει από όλες τις εταιρίες που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα... Δεν το λέω σαν γκρίνια... Ποιό πολύ με ξένισε το ότι σου άρεσε...το περιβάλλον .... ...  :ROFL:

----------


## alexandros

Έχει paypal. 
Φαίνεται και σε αυτό που έστειλες και εγώ την πληρωμή μου την αρχική την έκανα μέσω paypal.
Δεν ειναι αυτοματοποιημένες όμως οι πληρωμές, όντως, καλό θα ήταν.
Αν στείλεις μέσω paypal θέλει και επιπλέον εμαιλ άραγε;;;

----------


## DVader

> Έχει paypal. 
> Φαίνεται και σε αυτό που έστειλες και εγώ την πληρωμή μου την αρχική την έκανα μέσω paypal.
> Δεν ειναι αυτοματοποιημένες όμως οι πληρωμές, όντως, καλό θα ήταν.
> Αν στείλεις μέσω paypal θέλει και επιπλέον εμαιλ άραγε;;;


Μας όπως και να πληρώσεις ..θέλει email με όποιο τρόπο ! 

"Για την ταχύτερη επεξεργασία των συναλλαγών σας, παρακαλούμε αναγράφετε ως αιτιολογία τον Αριθμό Μητρώου που σας έχει αποδοθεί. Αν δεν γνωρίζετε τον
αριθμό μητρώου σας, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: telecoms@modulus.gr
Σημειώνεται ότι για καταθέσεις μικρότερες των 20 €, επιβαρύνεστε με τα οποιαδήποτε έξοδα συναλλαγής."

Αν δεν στείλεις email και απλά βάλεις τον αριθμό μητρώου περιμένεις μέχρι να τσεκάρουν τους λογαριασμούς τους.... όποτε το κάνουν ... 
Εγώ πάντα στέλνω και email θεωρώντας ότι τα κοιτάνε ποιο εύκολα και γρήγορα.... αλλιώς περίμενεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα της Modulus κατ'εμέ είναι η σταθερότητα και αξιοπιστία του δικτύου τους. Το διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον δυστυχώς θέλει δουλειά ακόμα όσον αφορά στις πληρωμές. Πάντως όταν φορτίζω τον λογαριασμό με PayPal, δε χρειάζεται να στείλω e-mail, απλώς αναφέρω τον αριθμό μητρώου και το νούμερό μου στην περιγραφή της συναλλαγής στο site της PayPal.

----------


## DVader

> Το μεγαλύτερο πλεονέκτημα της Modulus κατ'εμέ είναι η σταθερότητα και αξιοπιστία του δικτύου τους. Το διαχειριστικό περιβάλλον δυστυχώς θέλει δουλειά ακόμα όσον αφορά στις πληρωμές. Πάντως όταν φορτίζω τον λογαριασμό με PayPal, δε χρειάζεται να στείλω e-mail, απλώς αναφέρω τον αριθμό μητρώου και το νούμερό μου στην περιγραφή της συναλλαγής στο site της PayPal.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Ξέχασες να πεις και το εξής: Η πάρα πολύ ευγενική υποστήριξη τους...  Η κοπέλα που με πήρε σε κάποιο θέμα που είχα και ήξερε τι έλεγε και ήταν και απίστευτα ευγενική !!! Γενικά τους "ξεχνάω" σαν εταιρεία λόγω μη ύπαρξης θεμάτων που το γεγονός ότι δεν έχουν αυτόματες πληρωμές το ξεπερνάω...  Εχω μάθει να το στέλνω με email γιατί το AM δεν το θυμάμαι πάντα.... αλλά όπως ο χωριάτης όπως μάθει ...  :ROFL: 
Αυτή η κοπέλα μια φορά που είχα ένα θέμα...με σκλάβωσε...... και ήξερε βασικά τι έλεγε... δεν ήταν άσχετη !

----------


## trd64

Πράγματι η κοπέλα είναι ζωντανή διαφήμιση για την εταιρεία. Σήμερα επανενεργοποίησα τον λογαριασμό μου και πράγματι ήξερε τι έλεγε και ήταν και απίστευτα ευγενική.

----------


## DVader

> Πράγματι η κοπέλα είναι ζωντανή διαφήμιση για την εταιρεία. Σήμερα επανενεργοποίησα τον λογαριασμό μου και πράγματι ήξερε τι έλεγε και ήταν και απίστευτα ευγενική.


 :One thumb up:  Συμφνωνώ ....

Αν και ποτέ δεν τους ζόρισα τεχικά ... με δύσκολα θέματα μπορώ να πω ότι και εσύ !
ΕΠειδή έχω περάσει από όλες τις εταιρίες πανελλαδικά (εκτός Omnivoice)  και επειδή έχω καντράκι ... έχω ακούσει ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς ..
Yubuto/Voiceland.Viva... 

Στον ένα δεν δούλευε η υπηρεσία ...και για να αποδείξει ότι ότι δεν έφταιγε αυτός τσακωνόταν μαζί μου ... 
Ο άλλος επειδή έκανα μικρούς λογαριασμούς της τάξης των 20 Ευρώ... τον μήνα του κακό πέφτε...  και μου δημιουργούσε θέματα για να με διώξει .... Να φανταστείς ότι μου το είπε κατάμουτρα... γραπτός σε email ! Δεν ξέρεις τι έχω περάσει 

Με την Modulus έχω βγει την ησυχία μου ... ... για αυτό και my.modulus που δεν είναι τέλειο δεν με νοιάζει ... Αν τον φτιάξουν θα χαρώ αλλά δεν με νοιάζει ....και κιόλας

----------


## dimangelid

> Yubuto/Voiceland.Viva... 
> 
> Στον ένα δεν δούλευε η υπηρεσία ...και για να αποδείξει ότι ότι δεν έφταιγε αυτός τσακωνόταν μαζί μου ... 
> Ο άλλος επειδή έκανα μικρούς λογαριασμούς της τάξης των 20 Ευρώ... τον μήνα του κακό πέφτε...  και μου δημιουργούσε θέματα για να με διώξει .... Να φανταστείς ότι μου το είπε κατάμουτρα... γραπτός σε email ! Δεν ξέρεις τι έχω περάσει 
> 
> Με την Modulus έχω βγει την ησυχία μου ... ... για αυτό και my.modulus που δεν είναι τέλειο δεν με νοιάζει ... Αν τον φτιάξουν θα χαρώ αλλά δεν με νοιάζει ....και κιόλας


Θυμάμαι σίγουρα τα προβλήματά σου με την Yuboto. Με την Voiceland τι θέματα είχες;

----------


## DVader

Βασικά για πολύ καιρό δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την Voiceland ....  Κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να μην κάνει register καν ή αν έκανε δεν έβγαζε γραμμή αλλά ούτε και εισερχόμενες.... Μετά από λίγη ώρα έφτιαχνε από μόνο του ...Οχι πολύ μην φανταστείς ...Περίπου κανα 20 λέπτο !! Εγώ όμως έκανα παράπονα σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό γιατί ήταν συχνό .... Η τεχνική του υποστήριξη ... δεν έβλεπε κάποιο θέμα και κάποια στιγμή που έγινε αυτό σε στιγμή που καιγόμουνα...ε τα έχωσα λίγο και πήρα σαν απάντηση ότι δεν πληρώνω πολλά ..... και κατάλαβα ότι το κάνανε επίτηδες για να φύγω...ή αν δεν γινόταν επίτηδες επείδη σε κλήσεις δεν ξόδευα πολλά σε αυτούς δεν ασχολιόντουσαν ... 

Αυτό που άρεσε σε αυτούς ήταν η ποιότητα ήχου ...Πραγματικά άψογη... αλλά .... 

Οι λογαριασμοί που κάνω στον μήνα είναι περίπου οι ίδιοι ...με το σήμερα...

----------


## dimangelid

> Βασικά για πολύ καιρό δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την Voiceland ....  Κάποια στιγμή άρχισε να μην κάνει register καν ή αν έκανε δεν έβγαζε γραμμή αλλά ούτε και εισερχόμενες.... Μετά από λίγη ώρα έφτιαχνε από μόνο του ...Οχι πολύ μην φανταστείς ...Περίπου κανα 20 λέπτο !! Εγώ όμως έκανα παράπονα σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό γιατί ήταν συχνό .... Η τεχνική του υποστήριξη ... δεν έβλεπε κάποιο θέμα και κάποια στιγμή που έγινε αυτό σε στιγμή που καιγόμουνα...ε τα έχωσα λίγο και πήρα σαν απάντηση ότι δεν πληρώνω πολλά ..... και κατάλαβα ότι το κάνανε επίτηδες για να φύγω...ή αν δεν γινόταν επίτηδες επείδη σε κλήσεις δεν ξόδευα πολλά σε αυτούς δεν ασχολιόντουσαν ... 
> 
> Αυτό που άρεσε σε αυτούς ήταν η ποιότητα ήχου ...Πραγματικά άψογη... αλλά .... 
> 
> Οι λογαριασμοί που κάνω στον μήνα είναι περίπου οι ίδιοι ...με το σήμερα...


Πήρες απάντηση ότι δεν πληρώνεις πολλά;;;; Αν είναι δυνατό!!!!

----------


## Jesakos

υπαρχει application για ιphone/android που να κανεις κλησεις μεσα απο την modulus? σκεφτομαι να παρω οχι αριθμο αλλα να μπορω να καλω με χαμηλοτερη χρεωση απο το κινητο..

----------


## pan.nl

> υπαρχει application για ιphone/android που να κανεις κλησεις μεσα απο την modulus? σκεφτομαι να παρω οχι αριθμο αλλα να μπορω να καλω με χαμηλοτερη χρεωση απο το κινητο..


Χρησιμοποιώ CSipSimple και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος.

----------


## alexandros

> υπαρχει application για ιphone/android που να κανεις κλησεις μεσα απο την modulus? σκεφτομαι να παρω οχι αριθμο αλλα να μπορω να καλω με χαμηλοτερη χρεωση απο το κινητο..


Οποιοδήποτε sip client λογικά κάνει. Στείλτους ένα mail και ρώτα τους.

----------


## DVader

> υπαρχει application για ιphone/android που να κανεις κλησεις μεσα απο την modulus? σκεφτομαι να παρω οχι αριθμο αλλα να μπορω να καλω με χαμηλοτερη χρεωση απο το κινητο..


Ε.. Εγώ έχω Zoiper και είναι μια χαρά...με Modulus ! 
Εγώ έχω ένα αριθμό ....ο και μου έχον δώσει 3 extension .... Ενα η γυναίκα μου ένα εγώ και ένα στο κέντρο ...

----------


## trd64

> Ε.. Εγώ έχω Zoiper και είναι μια χαρά...με Modulus ! 
> Εγώ έχω ένα αριθμό ....ο και μου έχον δώσει 3 extension .... Ενα η γυναίκα μου ένα εγώ και ένα στο κέντρο ...


Δεν έχει echo? Έχεις αλλάξει τις default ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Πράγματι η κοπέλα είναι ζωντανή διαφήμιση για την εταιρεία. Σήμερα επανενεργοποίησα τον λογαριασμό μου και πράγματι ήξερε τι έλεγε και ήταν και απίστευτα ευγενική.


Η κοπελα ειναι *ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!!!*
Δυο φορες που χρειστηκα κατι ρυθμισεις στους λογαριασμους μου, ετυχε και της μιλησα! ΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ, ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!!!!!!
Πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω τοσο εναν ανθρωπο μονο απο την φωνη του, χωρις να εχω οπτικη εικονα!!!

----------


## alexandros

> Ε.. Εγώ έχω Zoiper και είναι μια χαρά...με Modulus ! 
> Εγώ έχω ένα αριθμό ....ο και μου έχον δώσει 3 extension .... Ενα η γυναίκα μου ένα εγώ και ένα στο κέντρο ...


Έννοεις ότι έχεις PBX?

----------


## DVader

> Δεν έχει echo? Έχεις αλλάξει τις default ρυθμίσεις?


Ε..Ναι ..έχω αλλάξει τις default ρυθμίσεις .. Εχω ρίξει και την ποιότητα λίγο για να μην έχω και μεγάλη κατανάλωση data.... 
Μα για αυτό δεν φταίει η Modulus...  Όχι δεν έχω echo ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Η κοπελα ειναι *ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!!!!!*
> Δυο φορες που χρειστηκα κατι ρυθμισεις στους λογαριασμους μου, ετυχε και της μιλησα! ΑΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ, ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΗ, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!!!!!!
> Πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω τοσο εναν ανθρωπο μονο απο την φωνη του, χωρις να εχω οπτικη εικονα!!!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Είναι ο ορισμός της εξυπηρέτησης πελατών ... 100% Η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα αποτελεί υπόδειγμα εξυπηρέτησης... και πρέπει να δείχνουν τα audios από εξυπηρετήσεις σε μαθήματα..εξυπηρέτησης... 

Πραγματικά παίρνω μαθήματα από αυτήν ...κάθε φορά μιλάμε.... τις ελάχιστες φορές.... που μιλάω.... λέμε τώρα όταν κάποτε ....λέμε... 
Το επίπεδο της δεν μπορώ να το φτάσω...γιατί ανήκω λόγω εργασίας στο χώρο ....και το παλεύω...αλλά λόγω χαρακτήρα δεν μου βγαίνει 100%.... 
Μακάρι να της μοιάσω κάποτε....   :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Οποιοδήποτε sip client λογικά κάνει. Στείλτους ένα mail και ρώτα τους.


Yeap !  :One thumb up:  Σωστός ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Έννοεις ότι έχεις PBX?


Elastix έχω....και έχω πάνω πολλές εταιρίες... σταθερό πάροχο !

Βασικά έχω ...
  1. OTE
  2. Modulus
  3 Omnivoice ...

και ανάλογα με τους αριθμούς βγαίνω...

----------


## alexandros

> Ε..Ναι ..έχω αλλάξει τις default ρυθμίσεις .. Εχω ρίξει και την ποιότητα λίγο για να μην έχω και μεγάλη κατανάλωση data.... 
> Μα για αυτό δεν φταίει η Modulus...  Όχι δεν έχω echo ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται...! Μπορείς να δώσεις κανένα hint παραπάνω; 
Απο ΟΤΕ, Modulus κ.λ.π. εχεις πάρει απλά ενα νούμερο;
Ο elastix που κάθεται;
Τα extensions που λές από ποιον τα έχεις πάρει;

----------


## chrismasgr

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις για το zoiper ; Ο συνομιλητής μου με ακούει με διακοπές .

----------


## DVader

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βάλει τις ρυθμίσεις για το zoiper ; Ο συνομιλητής μου με ακούει με διακοπές .


Τις διακοπές τι ακούει πως ..? Χρισιμοπιοώντας τα δεδομένα του κινητού, σε ποιο πάοροχο είναι .. ή του wifi ....?

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται...! Μπορείς να δώσεις κανένα hint παραπάνω; 
> Απο ΟΤΕ, Modulus κ.λ.π. εχεις πάρει απλά ενα νούμερο;
> Ο elastix που κάθεται;
> Τα extensions που λές από ποιον τα έχεις πάρει;


Αλλο πράγμα το Ελαστιξ και άλλο τα usernames που σου δίνει η Modulus ! 
Το ελαστιξ είναι τηλεφωνικό κέντρο το οποίο έχει σαν εξόδους ανάλογα με τον αριθμο που καλείς πότε τον ΟΤΕ πότε την Modulus !

Το πακέτο που αγοράζεις στην Modulus σου δίνει ανάλαγα με το πακέτο σου δίνει 2 ξεχωριστά usernames ... όχι extensions 
Κάνε thread ξεχωριστό ...για αυτό το θέμα αν θέλεις γιατί τελείως off αυτό εδώ πέρα !

----------


## chrismasgr

Κάνοντας δοκιμές κάλεσα από zoiper στο κινητό μου με wifi προς το σταθερό της μητέρας μου . Δεν ακουγότανε καλά . Και στο εξωτερικό που κάλεσα όμως πάλι δεν με άκουγαν καλά. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις εγώ τους άκουγα πολύ καλά. Η ρύθμιση είναι η αυτόματη που έχει το zoiper επιλέγοντας modulus και βάζοντας username και password .

----------


## DVader

> Κάνοντας δοκιμές κάλεσα από zoiper στο κινητό μου με wifi προς το σταθερό της μητέρας μου . Δεν ακουγότανε καλά . Και στο εξωτερικό που κάλεσα όμως πάλι δεν με άκουγαν καλά. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις εγώ τους άκουγα πολύ καλά. Η ρύθμιση είναι η αυτόματη που έχει το zoiper επιλέγοντας modulus και βάζοντας username και password .


Κάνε τις ίδιες δοκιμές μέσα από τα δεδομένα του κινητού σου ...ασε τα wifi  !!! Πολλές φορές τα ασύρματα προκαλούν προβλήματα και ψάχνεσαι ...
Σε τι εταιρία είσαι στο κινητό .... Επίσης φρόντισε στις δοκιμές να έχει σήμα ! Εγώ που είσαι στην wind εχω προβλήματα στο Internet lately οπότε αυτό επηρεάζει και το τηλέφωνο ... αλλά βάζοντας codecs με ψιλο κακή ποιότητα αλλά ανεκτή είμαι οκ !

----------


## alexandros

Δοκίμασε και απο το pc σου.

----------


## chrismasgr

Ποιό ακριβώς codec έχεις βάλει ; Βασικά έχω δύο εταιρείες vodafone & cosmote . Το τηλέφωνο είναι δίκαρτο . Θα δοκιμάσω πάντως και με δεδομένα κινητης τηλεφωνίας .

----------


## africa_twin

Έχετε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με modulus αυτή τη στιγμή;
Ένα giagaset 510 που έχω μου βγάζει "Αποτυχία Δήλωσης"  :Thinking:

----------


## alexandros

> Έχετε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης με modulus αυτή τη στιγμή;
> Ένα giagaset 510 που έχω μου βγάζει "Αποτυχία Δήλωσης"


Εμενα ειναι ο.κ.

----------


## africa_twin

Περίεργο... Χθες ενεργοποίησα το my.modulus.gr και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς.
Δεν είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που μπαίνω στο voip. Έτσι δεν είναι σε όλους;
Τες πα τους έστειλα e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση.

----------


## alexandros

> Περίεργο... Χθες ενεργοποίησα το my.modulus.gr και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς.
> Δεν είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που μπαίνω στο voip. Έτσι δεν είναι σε όλους;
> Τες πα τους έστειλα e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση.


Έτσι είναι, ναι.

----------


## DVader

> Περίεργο... Χθες ενεργοποίησα το my.modulus.gr και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς.
> Δεν είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που μπαίνω στο voip. Έτσι δεν είναι σε όλους;
> Τες πα τους έστειλα e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## africa_twin

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημα ...


το πρόβλημα το περιγράφω πέντε μηνύματα πιο πίσω #517 

Λοιπόν είχα κι εγώ την ευχάριστη εμπειρία να μιλήσω με την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα στο τεχνικό τμήμα της modulus. Είναι έτσι όπως την περιγράφετε και ακόμη καλύτερη! 
ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΗ KAI ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!! 
Έστειλα mail χθες βράδυ περιγράφοντας το πρόβλημα σύνδεσης του Gigaset και σήμερα με πήρε τηλέφωνο. Αφού ελέγξαμε τα στοιχεία εισαγωγής στο voip ότι ήταν σωστά, μου είπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση το router και το gigaset 510IP. Το πρόβλημα παράμενε! Τότε με την καθοδήγησή της άλλαξα τις πόρτες "Proxy Server" "Registration Server" από 5060 που ήταν σε 6050 και voilà!!! Συνδέθηκα!!! Υπόθεση λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά... 
Μου εξήγησε ότι κάποιο "μαγικό" έκανε ο πάροχός μου (ΟΤΕ) και δεν μπορούσα να μπω από την 5060 που έμπαινα τόσα χρόνια με τη Modulus. Μπράβο στη modulus και στους υπαλλήλους της για άλλη μία φορά!  :One thumb up:

----------


## DVader

> το πρόβλημα το περιγράφω πέντε μηνύματα πιο πίσω #517 
> 
> Λοιπόν είχα κι εγώ την ευχάριστη εμπειρία να μιλήσω με την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα στο τεχνικό τμήμα της modulus. Είναι έτσι όπως την περιγράφετε και ακόμη καλύτερη! 
> ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΗ KAI ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!! 
> Έστειλα mail χθες βράδυ περιγράφοντας το πρόβλημα σύνδεσης του Gigaset και σήμερα με πήρε τηλέφωνο. Αφού ελέγξαμε τα στοιχεία εισαγωγής στο voip ότι ήταν σωστά, μου είπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση το router και το gigaset 510IP. Το πρόβλημα παράμενε! Τότε με την καθοδήγησή της άλλαξα τις πόρτες "Proxy Server" "Registration Server" από 5060 που ήταν σε 6050 και voilà!!! Συνδέθηκα!!! Υπόθεση λιγότερο από 3 λεπτά... 
> Μου εξήγησε ότι κάποιο "μαγικό" έκανε ο πάροχός μου (ΟΤΕ) και δεν μπορούσα να μπω από την 5060 που έμπαινα τόσα χρόνια με τη Modulus. Μπράβο στη modulus και στους υπαλλήλους της για άλλη μία φορά!


ΕΠειδή έχω ΟΤΕ και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την 5060 .... λύσε μου μια απορία ... Η τηλεφωνία που έχεις από τον ΟΤΕ περνάει μέσα από τον router..? Βάζεις τα τηλέφωνα πάνω στον router..?


Η άλλη απορία μου αναφερόταν στο θέμα με το my...

"Περίεργο... Χθες ενεργοποίησα το my.modulus.gr και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς.
Δεν είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που μπαίνω στο voip. Έτσι δεν είναι σε όλους;
Τες πα τους έστειλα e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση." 

Ότι έτσι είναι .... όπως το ΄λές...το πρόβλημα δεν κατάλαβα ... που έχει με το ότι οι κωδικοί είναι διαφορετικοί ...

----------


## africa_twin

> ΕΠειδή έχω ΟΤΕ και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με την 5060 .... λύσε μου μια απορία ... Η τηλεφωνία που έχεις από τον ΟΤΕ περνάει μέσα από τον router..? Βάζεις τα τηλέφωνα πάνω στον router..?
> 
> 
> Η άλλη απορία μου αναφερόταν στο θέμα με το my...
> 
> "Περίεργο... Χθες ενεργοποίησα το my.modulus.gr και μου έδωσαν κωδικούς.
> Δεν είναι ίδιοι με αυτούς που μπαίνω στο voip. Έτσι δεν είναι σε όλους;
> Τες πα τους έστειλα e-mail και περιμένω απάντηση." 
> 
> Ότι έτσι είναι .... όπως το ΄λές...το πρόβλημα δεν κατάλαβα ... που έχει με το ότι οι κωδικοί είναι διαφορετικοί ...


H τηλεφωνία από ΟΤΕ είναι PSTN όχι Voip. Μέχρι προχθες δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την 5060 και τη modulus.
To #519 είναι συνέχεια του #517. 
Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## Sovjohn

> H τηλεφωνία από ΟΤΕ είναι PSTN όχι Voip. Μέχρι προχθες δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την 5060 και τη modulus.
> To #519 είναι συνέχεια του #517. 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;


Λάθος. Σε νέες συνδέσεις η τηλεφωνία είναι VOIP, και σε παλαιότερες συνδέσεις με την πρώτη ευκαιρία (π.χ. δήλωση βλάβης) σε αλλάζουν σε VOIP. Προς το παρόν είναι πλειοψηφία η PSTN αλλά όπως το πάνε δεν την βλέπω να πολυ-υπάρχει ακόμα το 2018 ή κάπου εκεί  :Wink:

----------


## nontasaggelis

> *Λοιπόν είχα κι εγώ την ευχάριστη εμπειρία να μιλήσω με την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα στο τεχνικό τμήμα της modulus. Είναι έτσι όπως την περιγράφετε και ακόμη καλύτερη! 
> ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΗ KAI ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ!!!*


*ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ!*
(ακομα και με cisco συσκευες που ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμες και δυστροπες)
Εχω τυχει να μιλησω με σχεδον ολους τους παροχεις IP τηλεφωνιας, αυτο το πραγμα ΔΕΝ το ξανασυναντησα!
Η MODULUS εχει εναν θυσαυρο στο χερι της, και θα πρεπει να προσεξει ιδιαιτερα ωστε να μην τον χασει ποτε!!!!

Γενικα με την MODULUS δεν μιλας πολυ, γιατι απλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα!
Οταν ομως χρειαστει να εποκοινωνησεις για κατι, κλεινεις το τηλεφωνο και νιωθεις μια απολυτη ικανοποιηση!!!  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕς ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ, ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΤΗΣ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!
_ΕΙΠΑΜΕ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!_ 

(Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)

----------


## dimsi

> *ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ!*
> (ακομα και με cisco συσκευες που ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμες και δυστροπες)
> Εχω τυχει να μιλησω με σχεδον ολους τους παροχεις IP τηλεφωνιας, αυτο το πραγμα ΔΕΝ το ξανασυναντησα!
> Η MODULUS εχει εναν θυσαυρο στο χερι της, και θα πρεπει να προσεξει ιδιαιτερα ωστε να μην τον χασει ποτε!!!!
> 
> Γενικα με την MODULUS δεν μιλας πολυ, γιατι απλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα!
> Οταν ομως χρειαστει να εποκοινωνησεις για κατι, κλεινεις το τηλεφωνο και νιωθεις μια απολυτη ικανοποιηση!!!  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕς ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ, ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΤΗΣ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!
> _ΕΙΠΑΜΕ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!_ 
> 
> (Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## trd64

> (Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)



Άστο έτσι. Μην πας  :Smile: 
Ούτε εγώ έχω πάει.

----------


## africa_twin

> H τηλεφωνία από ΟΤΕ είναι PSTN όχι Voip. Μέχρι προχθες δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την 5060 και τη modulus.
> To #519 είναι συνέχεια του #517. 
> Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;





> Λάθος. Σε νέες συνδέσεις η τηλεφωνία είναι VOIP, και σε παλαιότερες συνδέσεις με την πρώτη ευκαιρία (π.χ. δήλωση βλάβης) σε αλλάζουν σε VOIP. Προς το παρόν είναι πλειοψηφία η PSTN αλλά όπως το πάνε δεν την βλέπω να πολυ-υπάρχει ακόμα το 2018 ή κάπου εκεί


Μίλησα για την δική μου σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας ότι είναι PSTN και όχι γενικότερα του ΟΤΕ απαντώντας στον @DVader!
Μάλλον δεν παρακολουθείς...

----------


## DVader

> *ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ!*
> (ακομα και με cisco συσκευες που ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμες και δυστροπες)
> Εχω τυχει να μιλησω με σχεδον ολους τους παροχεις IP τηλεφωνιας, αυτο το πραγμα ΔΕΝ το ξανασυναντησα!
> Η MODULUS εχει εναν θυσαυρο στο χερι της, και θα πρεπει να προσεξει ιδιαιτερα ωστε να μην τον χασει ποτε!!!!
> 
> Γενικα με την MODULUS δεν μιλας πολυ, γιατι απλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα!
> Οταν ομως χρειαστει να εποκοινωνησεις για κατι, κλεινεις το τηλεφωνο και νιωθεις μια απολυτη ικανοποιηση!!!  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕς ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ, ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΤΗΣ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!
> _ΕΙΠΑΜΕ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!_ 
> 
> (Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)


Εγώ είμαι Αθήνα .... λέτε να πάω.. :Smile:  :Whistle: 

- - - Updated - - -




> *ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ!*
> (ακομα και με cisco συσκευες που ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμες και δυστροπες)
> Εχω τυχει να μιλησω με σχεδον ολους τους παροχεις IP τηλεφωνιας, αυτο το πραγμα ΔΕΝ το ξανασυναντησα!
> Η MODULUS εχει εναν θυσαυρο στο χερι της, και θα πρεπει να προσεξει ιδιαιτερα ωστε να μην τον χασει ποτε!!!!
> 
> Γενικα με την MODULUS δεν μιλας πολυ, γιατι απλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα!
> Οταν ομως χρειαστει να εποκοινωνησεις για κατι, κλεινεις το τηλεφωνο και νιωθεις μια απολυτη ικανοποιηση!!!  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕς ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ, ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΤΗΣ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!
> _ΕΙΠΑΜΕ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!_ 
> 
> (Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> *ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΑΤΗ, ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ IP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑΣ!*
> (ακομα και με cisco συσκευες που ειναι λιγο ιδιορυθμες και δυστροπες)
> Εχω τυχει να μιλησω με σχεδον ολους τους παροχεις IP τηλεφωνιας, αυτο το πραγμα ΔΕΝ το ξανασυναντησα!
> Η MODULUS εχει εναν θυσαυρο στο χερι της, και θα πρεπει να προσεξει ιδιαιτερα ωστε να μην τον χασει ποτε!!!!
> 
> Γενικα με την MODULUS δεν μιλας πολυ, γιατι απλα ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν παρουσιαζει προβληματα!
> Οταν ομως χρειαστει να εποκοινωνησεις για κατι, κλεινεις το τηλεφωνο και νιωθεις μια απολυτη ικανοποιηση!!!  ΔΙΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΜΕΣΑ, ΔΙΟΤΙ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΧΕς ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΕΤΑΙ, ΣΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΑ, ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΠΤΗΣ, ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ!!!
> _ΕΙΠΑΜΕ, ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ!_ 
> 
> (Το ξαναεγραψα και πιο πριν: πρωτη φορα θαυμαζω εναν ανθρωπο τοσο πολυ, χωρις να εχω οπτικη επαφη! Οταν κατεβω Αθηνα, ισως κανω μια βολτα απο την MODULUS, ετσι για να μου φυγει η περιεργεια!! χα! χα! χα! χα!)

----------


## sdikr

Παιδιά ήρεμα......

----------


## DVader

Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε αποσύρω το προηγούμενο μου σχόλιο ..

----------


## trd64

> Παιδιά ήρεμα......


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα αλλά από την άλλη τα σχόλια, πιστεύω, ότι είναι καλοπροαίρετα.
Μέσα στην κρίση κάτι φαίνεται να αλλάζει.
Πήγα το κινητό μου με πρόβλημα στην LAB-EXPERTS στην Λάρισα. Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου... Άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι γίναμε Ευρώπη.
Άφησα θετικό σχόλιο στο facebook που έχουν (πρωτη φορά στην ζωή μου μιας και το αποφεύγω).
Γενικά, η κοπέλα μας κέρδισε με τον επαγγελματισμό της. Αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## jlian

Λέτε αυτή να ξέρει να μου απαντήσει, γιατί οι εισερχόμενες έχουν πάντα χειρότερη ποιότητα από τις εξερχόμενες;  :Smile:

----------


## trd64

> Λέτε αυτή να ξέρει να μου απαντήσει, γιατί οι εισερχόμενες έχουν πάντα χειρότερη ποιότητα από τις εξερχόμενες;


Αυτό πρέπει να είναι εύκολο. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι θέμα firewall. Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλες τις εταιρείες.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι εύκολο. Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι θέμα firewall. Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με όλες τις εταιρείες.


Δεν είναι θέμα firewall, είναι θέμα της κωδικοποίησης που χρησιμοποιούν στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο που τους παρέχει την διασύνδεση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Σε αυτό και εγώ θα ήθελα μια απάντηση, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν και στις εισερχόμενες τον codec G711 ώστε να έχουμε και εκεί άριστη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας.

----------


## jlian

Μόνο όταν έχω εισερχόμενη που ο συνδρομητής που με καλεί έχει ΟΤΕ, έχω σχεδόν απαράμιλλη ποιότητα με τις εξερχόμενες. Σε όλες τις άλλες, ειδικά wind, vodafone και cyta τραγικά πράγματα  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexandros

> Μόνο όταν έχω εισερχόμενη που ο συνδρομητής που με καλεί έχει ΟΤΕ, έχω σχεδόν απαράμιλλη ποιότητα με τις εξερχόμενες. Σε όλες τις άλλες, ειδικά wind, vodafone και cyta τραγικά πράγματα


Εγω δεν εχω παρατηρήσει πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες. Το εχεις αναφέρει στην mod?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν είναι θέμα firewall, είναι θέμα της κωδικοποίησης που χρησιμοποιούν στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο που τους παρέχει την διασύνδεση με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Σε αυτό και εγώ θα ήθελα μια απάντηση, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούν και στις εισερχόμενες τον codec G711 ώστε να έχουμε και εκεί άριστη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας.


Δεν παρέχεται διασύνδεση με g711 στις εισερχόμενες -δεν είναι θέμα της modulus αλλά των ενδιάμεσων carriers που δεν το χρησιμοποιούν για προφανείς λόγους κόστους. Αν σκεφτείτε ότι στη θεωρία 1 κλήση με g711 ισοδυναμεί με ~8 με g729, καταλαβαίνεις.

Γενικά η modulus έχει διασυνδέσεις με "καλούς" παρόχους για εξερχόμενες κτλ, πλην όμως ακόμα και στις εξερχόμενες, αυτοί μπορούν να εγγυηθούν g711 από το τερματικό έως την υποδομή τους. Πιο πέρα, ανάλογα και πάλι με τους ενδιάμεσους παρόχους -και τις δικές τους ρυθμίσεις για εισερχόμενες-, πιθανότατα να "σπάει" η ποιότητα.

Πηγή: Εγώ, σε τηλεφωνικές συνομιλίες με άνδρες εντός της Modulus  :Razz:  είμαι πελάτης χρόνια, είμαι και λίγο ανώμαλος / δούλευα στο χώρο, έτσι έκανα τις κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jlian

Τώρα σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο. Αν χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς forced το G.729 στη σύνδεσή μας με modulus, μήπως γλιτώναμε το transcoding και η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες ανέβαινε κάτι τις; Η δεν στέκει αυτό που λέω;

----------


## dimangelid

> Τώρα σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο. Αν χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς forced το G.729 στη σύνδεσή μας με modulus, μήπως γλιτώναμε το transcoding και η ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες ανέβαινε κάτι τις; Η δεν στέκει αυτό που λέω;


Δεν έχει καμία διαφορά. Το έχω δοκιμάσει

----------


## jlian

Ναι, το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ (Gigaset C610IP). Απλά χάλασε και η ποιότητα στις εξερχόμενες  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Ναι, το διαπίστωσα κι εγώ (Gigaset C610IP). Απλά χάλασε και η ποιότητα στις εξερχόμενες


Μην το ψάχνεται παιδιά ... Ναι ισχύει ...  Εχω ρωτήσει άπειρες φορές... και οι απαντήσεις που παίρνω σε αυτό σε αυτό το θέμα είναι της πλάκας... 
Και όταν προσπαθώ να ζορίσω τεχνικά το θέμα παίρνω μια απάντηση από κάποιον μάλλον ανώτερο της εταιρείας και κλείνει το θέμα εκεί χωρίς να έχω ιδιαίτερα.... απάντηση ποτέ ! Και βέβαια δεν παραδέχονται ποτέ !

Αν κάποιος από την Modulus βλέπει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα θα ήθελα μια απάντηση και εγώ... 
Στο παρελθόν κάποιος "εργαζόμενος" δεν ξέρω είχε μιλήσει εδώ μέσα οπότε πιθανόν να το βλέπουν ... 
Εγώ θα ήθελα το forum να ρωτήσει.... που είναι ποιο μαζικό ..

- - - Updated - - -

Πλέον πρέπει να έχει πέσει κιόλας γιατί σε κάποιους προορισμούς είναι εξαιρετικά χάλια ...

----------


## ATsouk

Καλησπερίζω το φορομ και εγώ με την σειρά μου ! Σας διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό και ομολογώ ότι με έχετε σώσει αρκετές φορές... 

Ψάχνοντας και εγώ να μεταφερθώ από άλλο πάροχο στην Modulus ... Παλιά είχα κωδικούς demo και διαπίστωσα τον τελευταίο καιρό την διαφορά των κλήσεων στην ποιότητα που αναφέρατε ποιο πάνω ! Σήμερα μπήκα στον πειρασμό να τους ρωτήσω ... και να σας πω την αλήθεια μου άρεσε η απάντηση τους...

"Είναι πιθανό να έχετε εντοπίσει, διαφορά στην ποιότητα των κλήσεων (εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες, διαφορετικός πάροχος εκκίνησης και τερματισμού της κλήσης κλπ). Από την πλευρά μας, καταβάλλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια προκειμένου να απολαμβάνουν οι συνδρομητές μας την βέλτιστη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών. Σημειώστε ότι ήμασταν ο πρώτος VoIP πάροχος στην Ελλάδα, που ενεργοποίησε  wide-band audio codec (G722).

Στο πρώτο τετράμηνο του 2017, έχουν δρομολογηθεί και αναμένεται να υλοποιηθούν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες, οι οποίες θα εκμηδενίσουν τις περιπτώσεις όπου παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των κλήσεων. 

Σχετικά με τα όσα αναφέρετε, συμπεραίνουμε ότι οι δοκιμές έγιναν με κάποιο Software Based τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (πχ Asterisk). Σας παραθέτουμε (attachment) τις προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις για Asterisk τηλεφωνικά κέντρα, προκειμένου να τις συγκρίνετε με αυτές που χρησιμοποιήσατε κατά την δοκιμαστική χρήση."

και μου έστειλαν και ένα pdf...

----------


## jlian

> Στο παρελθόν κάποιος "εργαζόμενος" δεν ξέρω είχε μιλήσει εδώ μέσα οπότε πιθανόν να το βλέπουν ... 
> Εγώ θα ήθελα το forum να ρωτήσει.... που είναι ποιο μαζικό ..


Άστο μην το ψάχνεις. Είχε μιλήσει και υπαινίχθηκε σαφώς ότι είμαστε (μάλλον ήμουν) από φαντασιόπληκτος έως κακόβουλος. Φυσικά είχα θίξει και άλλο θέμα, την ποιότητα στο demo στις εισερχόμενες, από την ποιότητα σαν συνδρομητής. Τότε εμφανίστηκαν και ξεχασμένοι χρήστες που άρχισαν να γράφουν διάφορα ευτράπελα. Οπότε το αφήνουμε για την ώρα και για να είμαστε καλόβουλοι δεχόμαστε ότι μπορούν να φταίνε και οι πάροχοι της modulus, που φαίνεται στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ να μην ισχύει ακριβώς έτσι.




> "Είναι πιθανό να έχετε εντοπίσει, διαφορά στην ποιότητα των κλήσεων (εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες, διαφορετικός πάροχος εκκίνησης και τερματισμού της κλήσης κλπ). Από την πλευρά μας, καταβάλλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια προκειμένου να απολαμβάνουν οι συνδρομητές μας την βέλτιστη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών. Σημειώστε ότι ήμασταν ο πρώτος VoIP πάροχος στην Ελλάδα, που ενεργοποίησε wide-band audio codec (G722).


Το G.722 είναι άνευ σημασίας, εκτός κι αν κάνεις ενδοεταιρικές κλήσεις. Αυτό που θα είχε σημασία είναι να εμπλούτιζαν με άλλα codec όπως το γνωστό iLBC, που πιθανόν να έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στα προβληματικά δίκτυα των Ελλήνων παρόχων κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Μια φορά που τους το έθιξα μου απάντησαν "δεν έχει νόημα". Οπότε, δεν έχει νόημα κι εγώ να το ξαναθίξω. Για την ιστορία όμως πρέπει να αναφέρω πως σε δοκιμή με το δίκτυο της Yuboto που το υποστηρίζει, δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Κάπου στο transcoding τοποθετώ το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

----------


## ATsouk

> Άστο μην το ψάχνεις. Είχε μιλήσει και υπαινίχθηκε σαφώς ότι είμαστε (μάλλον ήμουν) από φαντασιόπληκτος έως κακόβουλος. Φυσικά είχα θίξει και άλλο θέμα, την ποιότητα στο demo στις εισερχόμενες, από την ποιότητα σαν συνδρομητής. Τότε εμφανίστηκαν και ξεχασμένοι χρήστες που άρχισαν να γράφουν διάφορα ευτράπελα. Οπότε το αφήνουμε για την ώρα και για να είμαστε καλόβουλοι δεχόμαστε ότι μπορούν να φταίνε και οι πάροχοι της modulus, που φαίνεται στην περίπτωση του ΟΤΕ να μην ισχύει ακριβώς έτσι.
> 
> 
> 
> Το G.722 είναι άνευ σημασίας, εκτός κι αν κάνεις ενδοεταιρικές κλήσεις. Αυτό που θα είχε σημασία είναι να εμπλούτιζαν με άλλα codec όπως το γνωστό iLBC, που πιθανόν να έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά στα προβληματικά δίκτυα των Ελλήνων παρόχων κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Μια φορά που τους το έθιξα μου απάντησαν "δεν έχει νόημα". Οπότε, δεν έχει νόημα κι εγώ να το ξαναθίξω. Για την ιστορία όμως πρέπει να αναφέρω πως σε δοκιμή με το δίκτυο της Yuboto που το υποστηρίζει, δεν έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Κάπου στο transcoding τοποθετώ το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.


Φίλε μου καλησπέρα. Για μένα χάνεις την ουσία ....... Στην απάντηση που μου δώσανε λένε:

"Στο πρώτο τετράμηνο του 2017, έχουν δρομολογηθεί και αναμένεται να υλοποιηθούν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες, οι οποίες θα εκμηδενίσουν τις περιπτώσεις όπου παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των κλήσεων."

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δέχονται έμμεσα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα ... και ότι θα κάνουν ενέργειες για να λυθεί μέσα στο 1ο τετράμηνο ...  Εγώ είμαι υποψήφιος πελάτης τους...  Εγώ έχω πακέτο που λήγει τον Μάιοι οπότε μέχρι τότε θα το παρακολουθώ..στενά το θέμα 

Επίσης ξέρουν ότι σου λέγανε μπούρδες για να καλύψουν το θέμα και προφανώς επειδή πέσατε πολλοί πλέον που το λένε λογικά θα το διορθώσουν ....

----------


## jlian

Α, καλή επισήμανση. Θα έχω το νου μου και θα σας πω αν δω διαφορά!

----------


## DVader

> Α, καλή επισήμανση. Θα έχω το νου μου και θα σας πω αν δω διαφορά!


Και εγώ θα το κοιτώ....και αν αλλάξει κάτι θα ενημερώσω !

----------


## dimangelid

Αν αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο θα το σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά να έρθω στην modulus, άσχετα με τα μειονεκτήματά της

----------


## DVader

> Αν αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο θα το σκεφτώ πολύ σοβαρά να έρθω στην modulus, άσχετα με τα μειονεκτήματά της


Που είσαι ..αν θέλεις να πεις ..?  :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

Μειονέκτημα με την έννοια του όρου δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό, για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εφόσον το collection το κάνει 3ος πάροχος, τι να κάνουν, να του πουν θέλουμε να σου πληρώνουμε περισσότερα και δώσε περισσότερα codec?  :Razz:  Προφανώς το να διασυνδεθούν αυτοί με ΟΤΕ κτλ σε επίπεδο φωνής δεν παίζει, τα κόστη είναι υπέρογκα και άνευ ουσίας.

Θα ήθελα κάτι σε πιο online ανανέωση χρόνου, αλλά και όπως είναι τώρα δεν ενοχλούμαι, άλλωστε με VOIP χρεώσεις με ανανέωση 20 Ε και άνω μιλάς...πραγματικά πολύ.

Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με σκιτζήδες άμπαλους κλεφτοκοτάδες τύπου Viva, οπότε όλα καλά  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> Που είσαι ..αν θέλεις να πεις ..?


Δεν το κρύβω, τα γράφω με κάθε ευκαιρία  :Razz: . Ένα νούμερο στην Yuboto και ένα στην Intertelecom το οποίο ήταν στην Omnivoice  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μειονέκτημα με την έννοια του όρου δεν υπάρχει σοβαρό, για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις εφόσον το collection το κάνει 3ος πάροχος, τι να κάνουν, να του πουν θέλουμε να σου πληρώνουμε περισσότερα και δώσε περισσότερα codec?  Προφανώς το να διασυνδεθούν αυτοί με ΟΤΕ κτλ σε επίπεδο φωνής δεν παίζει, τα κόστη είναι υπέρογκα και άνευ ουσίας.
> 
> Θα ήθελα κάτι σε πιο online ανανέωση χρόνου, αλλά και όπως είναι τώρα δεν ενοχλούμαι, άλλωστε με VOIP χρεώσεις με ανανέωση 20 Ε και άνω μιλάς...πραγματικά πολύ.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με σκιτζήδες άμπαλους κλεφτοκοτάδες τύπου Viva, οπότε όλα καλά


Σαν μειονέκτημα της Modulus θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει online ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας, είναι ανεπίτρεπτο για μια εταιρία που είναι σοβαρή. Το θέμα της ποιότητας των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων εμένα προσωπικά με ενοχλεί. Όταν μιλάω με ΟΤΕ και οποιονδήποτε άλλο πάροχο σταθερης μη συμπεριλαμβανομένης της Forthnet που ακολουθεί την ίδια πρακτική, όπου χρησιμοποιούν μόνο G711 codec και μετά μιλήσω με G729, η διαφορά είναι εμφανέστατη! Και όταν οι ίδιοι VoIP πάροχοι παρέχουν τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις με G711

----------


## xaris333

Σήμερα 26/12 στα 2 νούμερα που έχω όταν τα καλείς έχει fast busy και δεν δουλεύουν ούτε οι προωθήσεις. Προσπάθησα να μιλήσω μαζί τους αλλά δουλεύουν Δευυτέρα-Παρασκευή εκτός αργιών. Εξερχόμενες έχω κανονικά.

Πως πουλάς υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας σε επιχειρήσεις (η δική μου π.χ. δεν κλείνει καμία ημέρα) χώρις να έχεις υποστήριξη 24/7 ?

----------


## in2dark

Και εμενα δεν δουλευε η εισερχομενη σημερα ΑΛΛΑ η προωθηση που εχω σεταρει στο κινητο οταν ειμαι offline στη μια γραμμη δουλεψε.

Επισης και εγω βασιζομαι στο voip για τη δουλεια μου....
Δε τους καλεσα να δω τι παιζει

----------


## DVader

> Σήμερα 26/12 στα 2 νούμερα που έχω όταν τα καλείς έχει fast busy και δεν δουλεύουν ούτε οι προωθήσεις. Προσπάθησα να μιλήσω μαζί τους αλλά δουλεύουν Δευυτέρα-Παρασκευή εκτός αργιών. Εξερχόμενες έχω κανονικά.
> 
> Πως πουλάς υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας σε επιχειρήσεις (η δική μου π.χ. δεν κλείνει καμία ημέρα) χώρις να έχεις υποστήριξη 24/7 ?


EMail έστειλες..? Απαντάνε και το φτιάχνουν μέσω email ! Δεν υποχρεωτικό το 24/7 .... Υποστήριξη δεν σημαίνει υποχρεωτικά να τους βρίσκεις στο τηλέφωνο !

----------


## antipages

εχει κανεις αλλος προβλημα σημερα;

----------


## DVader

Τσου.... Εγω μια χαρά τερματίζω...

Τι πρόβλημα εννοείς ..? Τι έχεις ?

----------


## antipages

> Τσου.... Εγω μια χαρά τερματίζω...
> 
> Τι πρόβλημα εννοείς ..? Τι έχεις ?


ηταν down. μερικες ωρες μετα εφταξε μονο του.

----------


## DVader

> ηταν down. μερικες ωρες μετα εφταξε μονο του.


Οχι οχι ...μια χαρά ήταν ! Τι εννοείς down ..? Δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις register..?

Για πάροχο ...?

----------


## antipages

Μια συσκευη voip router (η βασική που χρησιμοποιω) χωρις καποιο προφανη λόγο για αρκετές ώρες δεν εκανε register. Παροχος HCN

----------


## DVader

> Μια συσκευη voip router (η βασική που χρησιμοποιω) χωρις καποιο προφανη λόγο για αρκετές ώρες δεν εκανε register. Παροχος HCN


Το ότι δεν έκανε Register δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι down ... 
1. Αν στο ξανακάνει κάνε tracert voips.modulus.gr για να δούμε αν φτάνει ποτέ... και δεν χάνονται πακτέτα...
2. Αν στο ξανακάνει ανεξάρτητα με το 1ο δοκίμασε να βάλεις την 6050 σαν πόρτα να δείς αν μπαίνει ... 

Στην Wind που έχω στο κινητό μου κλείνει ώρες ώρες την 5060 και δεν έχω Register... Αν βάλω 6050 παίζει ...
Το είχα ρωτήσει στην κοπέλα της Modulus και μου το είχαν πει ... Μπορεί να φτάιει ο HCN

Τέτοια θέματα όχι με το voip αλλά με άλλα πράγματα εχω με τον ΟΤΕ lately !

Σήμερα μου την σπάσανε πάντως... Αυτό το μαμημένο το email για το υπόλοιπο παίζει χαζά τελείως..και ενώ τους είχα κατάθεση αυτό μου έλεγε ότι δεν έχω υπόλοιπο ...γιατί πάει λέει με βάσει την κατανάλωση ....και μπούρδες...

----------


## antipages

Tracert στο voips.modulus.gr έκανα και ηταν οκ, αλλαγη στη θυρα δε δοκιμασα. Θα το ξερω για την επομενη φορα. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## africa_twin

> 2. Αν στο ξανακάνει ανεξάρτητα με το 1ο δοκίμασε να βάλεις την 6050 σαν πόρτα να δείς αν μπαίνει ... 
> 
> Στην Wind που έχω στο κινητό μου κλείνει ώρες ώρες την 5060 και δεν έχω Register... Αν βάλω 6050 παίζει ...
> Το είχα ρωτήσει στην κοπέλα της Modulus και μου το είχαν πει ... Μπορεί να φτάιει ο HCN
> 
> Τέτοια θέματα όχι με το voip αλλά με άλλα πράγματα εχω με τον ΟΤΕ lately !


Αυτό με την πόρτα, μου το κανε και μένα πριν κανά μήνα και με την οδηγία της κοπέλας στη modulus την άλλαξα σε 6050 και λύθηκε. #522

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Αυτό με την πόρτα, μου το κανε και μένα πριν κανά μήνα και με την οδηγία της κοπέλας στη modulus την άλλαξα σε 6050 και λύθηκε. #522


Αχ!!!!!!! Αυτή η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DVader

> Αχ!!!!!!! Αυτή η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ!!!!!!!!!





Off Topic



Ερωτευμένος είσαι ... ....? 
 :ROFL:

----------


## Focus

Με αφορμή ότι το 15ετίας+ Panasonic κέντρο (αναλογικό) στη δουλειά κάηκε, ψαχτήκαμε για voip λύση.  Έκανα msn το βασικό αριθμό της εταιρίας - ώστε να κρατήσω internet από Cosmote- και φορητότητα σε Modulus και vPBX.  Ακολούθησε ηχογράφηση ivr σε τοπικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό (80 €) και αγορά σχετικά οικονομικών Grandstream 1625 και 1628. Γενικότερα η συνεννόηση με τη Modulus ήταν άμεση και σε 2 ημέρες ήμασταν έτοιμοι.

Εδώ και 1 μήνα όλα λειτουργούν απροβλημάτιστα: κλήσεις σε σταθερά/κινητά, ενδοειπικοινωνία , call transfers, ουρές αναμονής πελατών,  email2fax, voicemails για χαμένες κλήσεις.  Στους πωλητές που είναι εκτός γραφείου έδωσα επίσης εσωτερικό νούμερο (με csimple)ώστε να είναι δωρεάν η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας, για τη δυνατότητα άμεσης σύνδεσης πελάτη από το γραφείο και για μείωση του κόστους εξερχομένων κλήσεων: Η Voda χρεώνει ~0,58€/min  όταν κάποιος ξεπεράσει τον ενσωματωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας, ενώ η χρέωση μέσω Modulus είναι ~0.06€/min = χαοτική διαφορά.

Οι κλήσεις "βγαίνουν"   με G.722 για εσωτερικά και σταθερά ενώ προς κινητά συνήθως με G.729.

*Tip*: Η κοπέλα στη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Modulus  λέγεται Βασιλική και όντως είναι υπόδειγμα ευγένειας και εξυπηρέτησης.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Με αφορμή ότι το 15ετίας+ Panasonic κέντρο (αναλογικό) στη δουλειά κάηκε, ψαχτήκαμε για voip λύση.  Έκανα msn το βασικό αριθμό της εταιρίας - ώστε να κρατήσω internet από Cosmote- και φορητότητα σε Modulus και vPBX.  Ακολούθησε ηχογράφηση ivr σε τοπικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό (80 €) και αγορά σχετικά οικονομικών Grandstream 1625 και 1628. Γενικότερα η συνεννόηση με τη Modulus ήταν άμεση και σε 2 ημέρες ήμασταν έτοιμοι.
> 
> Εδώ και 1 μήνα όλα λειτουργούν απροβλημάτιστα: κλήσεις σε σταθερά/κινητά, ενδοειπικοινωνία , call transfers, ουρές αναμονής πελατών,  email2fax, voicemails για χαμένες κλήσεις.  Στους πωλητές που είναι εκτός γραφείου έδωσα επίσης εσωτερικό νούμερο (με csimple)ώστε να είναι δωρεάν η επικοινωνία μεταξύ μας, για τη δυνατότητα άμεσης σύνδεσης πελάτη από το γραφείο και για μείωση του κόστους εξερχομένων κλήσεων: Η Voda χρεώνει ~0,58€/min  όταν κάποιος ξεπεράσει τον ενσωματωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας, ενώ η χρέωση μέσω Modulus είναι ~0.06€/min = χαοτική διαφορά.
> 
> Οι κλήσεις "βγαίνουν"   με G.722 για εσωτερικά και σταθερά ενώ προς κινητά συνήθως με G.729.
> 
> *Tip*: Η κοπέλα στη τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση της Modulus  λέγεται Βασιλική και όντως είναι υπόδειγμα ευγένειας και εξυπηρέτησης.


Και πολύ καλά κάνατε!

Tip: Εχω μιλήσει κατά διαστήματα και με την Βασιλική (πιο πρόσφατα) και παλιότερα με κάτι άντρες  :Razz:  -ξέρω ονόματα απλά δεν τα βγάζω στη φόρα δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι άνθρωποι- και είναι από τις ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις στην Ελλάδα που έχω τάξει, κάποια στιγμή, να τους πάω μπύρες. Ετσι, χωρίς λόγο, γιατί και γω ένα VPBX είχα από το 2013 (και κάποια νούμερα) και ήταν τόσο γαμάτοι. Δεν συζητάω καν ότι στα VPBX τους παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα ψηφιακές ευκολίες και DTMF (μεγάλο θέμα τα DTMF...πόσες φορές εκτός modulus είχα χρησιμοποιήσει VOIP και πήγαινα σε μενού που έλεγε please dial 2 for <something> και πάταγα 1 φορά "2" και έκανε register ότι τους έστειλα 4 δυάρια...με αποτέλεσμα να με στέλνει αλλού  :Very Happy:  - πόνος!)

Αυτά. Keep rockin' dudes!

----------


## DVader

Αν υπάρχει ένα θέμα που εκνευρίζει ώρες ώρες είναι το θέμα των πληρωμών και καταθέσεων !
Εχω την εντύπωση ότι κόβουν τιμολόγια μόνο όταν τους το ζητήσεις ...Από μόνοι τους ποτέ ... Παλιότερα κόβανε κάθε 2μηνο από μόνοι τους ...τώρα είναι 3 μήνες έχω πληρώσει κανα 100 Ευρώ και τίποτα... 

Για να δω τι δικαιολογία θα πούν ...

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει κανείς άλλος θέμα με τα τιμολόγια ..? Κάθε πότε παίρνεται ..?

- - - Updated - - -

Εσείς ..?

----------


## Sovjohn

Κάθε δίμηνο ανελλιπώς, δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να μην έκοψαν. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πληρώσει πριν 3 μήνες?

----------


## DVader

> Κάθε δίμηνο ανελλιπώς, δε θυμάμαι ποτέ να μην έκοψαν. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις πληρώσει πριν 3 μήνες?


Το κακό είναι πως τηρώ αρχείο κινήσεων σε λογιστικό πρόγραμμα για Εσοδα - Εξοδα όπως δεν παίζει να είναι λάθος ! Ξέρω πότε έχω πληρώσει πόσα ...
οπότε ναι ....μόλις μπήκαμε στον 3ο και χτες έκανα και πληρωμή !


Την τελευταία φορά που είχα ρωτήσει μου πεί ότι τιμολογίο κόβεται όταν περάσει όντως το 2ηνο και έχεις φάει σε κλήσεις τα λεφτά που έχεις καταθέσει !
Βασικά κόβουν το ποσό που έχεις φάει ...ανεξαρτήτως τι έχεις καταθέσει ...

- - - Updated - - -

Π.χ εσένα σου έχει έρθει π.χ ... για 01 και 02 ?

----------


## Sovjohn

Εκανα κάποιες μεταβολές τον Ιανουάριο και αρχές Φεβ έστειλαν λογαριασμό. Περιείχε τις μεταβολές (και ανανεώσεις κτλ) και "χρεώσεις επικοινωνίας" 1 EUR. Τα άλλα, δε θυμάμαι, νομίζω 20 που είναι υπόλοιπο δεν έχουν τιμολογηθεί ακόμα. That being said, υπό κανονικές συνθήκες οι λογαριασμοί τους είναι δίμηνοι, οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα σε μερικές μέρες να πάρεις λογαριασμό Ιαν & Φεβ (εάν αφορά μόνο κλήσεις και όχι ανανεώσεις κτλ όπως ο δικός μου).

----------


## DVader

> Εκανα κάποιες μεταβολές τον Ιανουάριο και αρχές Φεβ έστειλαν λογαριασμό. Περιείχε τις μεταβολές (και ανανεώσεις κτλ) και "χρεώσεις επικοινωνίας" 1 EUR. Τα άλλα, δε θυμάμαι, νομίζω 20 που είναι υπόλοιπο δεν έχουν τιμολογηθεί ακόμα. That being said, υπό κανονικές συνθήκες οι λογαριασμοί τους είναι δίμηνοι, οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα σε μερικές μέρες να πάρεις λογαριασμό Ιαν & Φεβ (εάν αφορά μόνο κλήσεις και όχι ανανεώσεις κτλ όπως ο δικός μου).


Έτσι όπως τα λες εσύ πήρες λογαριασμό τον Φλεβάρη ...εγώ όχι ..αν και έκανα μεταβολές...Εγώ κάνω κάθε μήνα βασικά....
Πριν τον Φλεβάρη πότε είχες πάρει ..τελευταία φορά ?

----------


## dimangelid

> Στο πρώτο τετράμηνο του 2017, έχουν δρομολογηθεί και αναμένεται να υλοποιηθούν οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες, οι οποίες θα εκμηδενίσουν τις περιπτώσεις όπου παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των κλήσεων.


Σε ένα μήνα περίπου λήγει το νούμερό μου στην Yuboto. Έχει κανείς καμιά ενημέρωση για το παραπάνω; Παίζει να δώσουν g711 στις εισερχόμενες;
Θα πήγαινα άνετα στην modulus μόνο και μόνο για αυτό. Και ας θυσιάσουμε τις online ανανεώσεις υπολοίπου  :Razz:

----------


## ermis

Η modulus εκδίδει λογαριασμό? Πως βάζεις χρήματα για να κανεις κλήσεις?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Η modulus εκδίδει λογαριασμό? Πως βάζεις χρήματα για να κανεις κλήσεις?


Εκδίδουν λογαριασμό κάθε τόσο, νομίζω κάθε δίμηνο. Αλλά προπληρώνεις, μέσω paypal ή τράπεζας. Για ποσό από 20 Ε και πάνω "τρώνε" τις σχετικές προμήθειες (paypal κτλ), για κάτω από τόσο δεν ξέρω αν τις περνάνε στην πληρωμή. Τις περισσότερες φορές όταν έχω στείλει χρήματα μέσω π.χ. paypal σε εργάσιμες ώρες ανανεώνεται το υπόλοιπα σε μερικά λεπτά, αλλά δεν είναι αυτόματο τελείως. Σε μη εργάσιμες ώρες π.χ. δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα θα έκανε.

Ωστόσο, απ' όσο θυμάμαι όταν το υπόλοιπο είναι χαμηλό στέλνουν προειδοποιητικά email συνήθως, σε φάση σας μένουν 1-2 μέρες χρήσης με βάση το υπόλοιπο που βλέπουμε, άρα πρακτικά δεν "είσαι στο σκοτάδι" συνήθως, μπορείς να ανανεώσεις πριν φτάσει 0.

----------


## dimangelid

> Σε ένα μήνα περίπου λήγει το νούμερό μου στην Yuboto. Έχει κανείς καμιά ενημέρωση για το παραπάνω; Παίζει να δώσουν g711 στις εισερχόμενες;
> Θα πήγαινα άνετα στην modulus μόνο και μόνο για αυτό. Και ας θυσιάσουμε τις online ανανεώσεις υπολοίπου


Έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωση για αυτό;

----------


## Sovjohn

Α ναι,

Ξέχασα να το γράψω. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο (στο άσχετο, μόνοι τους) από τη Modulus πριν καμιά εβδομάδα, και μου είπαν ότι επειδή τους είχα ρωτήσει στο παρελθόν, εκτιμούν ότι έως τον Ιούνιο θα είναι σε θέση να δίνουν g.711 end-to-end και στις εισερχόμενες. Φαντάζομαι είναι στις δοκιμές τώρα και / ή στις αναδρομολογήσεις.

Οπότε, έρχεται (το g711) για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> Α ναι,
> 
> Ξέχασα να το γράψω. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο (στο άσχετο, μόνοι τους) από τη Modulus πριν καμιά εβδομάδα, και μου είπαν ότι επειδή τους είχα ρωτήσει στο παρελθόν, εκτιμούν ότι έως τον Ιούνιο θα είναι σε θέση να δίνουν g.711 end-to-end και στις εισερχόμενες. Φαντάζομαι είναι στις δοκιμές τώρα και / ή στις αναδρομολογήσεις.
> 
> Οπότε, έρχεται (το g711) για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει


Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα νέα αυτά! Δυστυχώς το νούμερό μου στην Yuboto λήγει τέλος Απριλίου, οπότε πρέπει να το ανανεώσω εκεί. Δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να πάω στην Modulus μόνο για το g711 και στο τέλος να μην γίνει :/

----------


## Sovjohn

> Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα νέα αυτά! Δυστυχώς το νούμερό μου στην Yuboto λήγει τέλος Απριλίου, οπότε πρέπει να το ανανεώσω εκεί. Δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να πάω στην Modulus μόνο για το g711 και στο τέλος να μην γίνει :/


Με δεδομένο το ότι δεν απάντησαν σε τωρινό μου αίτημα, αλλά είχαν σημειώσει (!) ότι τους ρώτησα κάποτε (όντως, πρέπει να ήταν όμως 2015-2016?) και με κάλεσαν αυτοβούλως, χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω εκ νέου, θεωρώ -με βάση και την συνομιλία μας- ότι θα γίνει. Χαρακτηριστικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα ή θα αλλάξουν πάροχο για τις εισερχόμενες / collection ή θα περάσουν σε SIP OTE από SIP voicenet (...δηλαδή ΟΤΕ) το οποίο θα παρέχει και g711.

So... Στη θέση σου θα το ρίσκαρα  :Razz:

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Με δεδομένο το ότι δεν απάντησαν σε τωρινό μου αίτημα, αλλά είχαν σημειώσει (!) ότι τους ρώτησα κάποτε (όντως, πρέπει να ήταν όμως 2015-2016?) και με κάλεσαν αυτοβούλως, χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω εκ νέου, θεωρώ -με βάση και την συνομιλία μας- ότι θα γίνει. Χαρακτηριστικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα ή θα αλλάξουν πάροχο για τις εισερχόμενες / collection ή θα περάσουν σε SIP OTE από SIP voicenet (...δηλαδή ΟΤΕ) το οποίο θα παρέχει και g711.
> 
> So... Στη θέση σου θα το ρίσκαρα


Πράγματι, και εμένα για εκεί με βλέπω

----------


## sv1gzv

μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ στη modulus.
Αψογη εξυπηρέτηση, ταχύτατη ενεργοποίηση

----------


## dimangelid

> Με δεδομένο το ότι δεν απάντησαν σε τωρινό μου αίτημα, αλλά είχαν σημειώσει (!) ότι τους ρώτησα κάποτε (όντως, πρέπει να ήταν όμως 2015-2016?) και με κάλεσαν αυτοβούλως, χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω εκ νέου, θεωρώ -με βάση και την συνομιλία μας- ότι θα γίνει. Χαρακτηριστικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα ή θα αλλάξουν πάροχο για τις εισερχόμενες / collection ή θα περάσουν σε SIP OTE από SIP voicenet (...δηλαδή ΟΤΕ) το οποίο θα παρέχει και g711.
> 
> So... Στη θέση σου θα το ρίσκαρα


Δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να βρεθώ κάπου με την ίδια ποιότητα επικοινωνίας χωρίς την παραμικρή δυνατότητα *άμεσης* ανανέωσης χρόνου ομιλίας  :Wink:   Αν υπήρχε έγκυρη και σίγουρη ενημέρωση ότι θα γίνει πχ σε ένα μήνα, θα το έκανα άμεσα

----------


## jlian

> Με δεδομένο το ότι δεν απάντησαν σε τωρινό μου αίτημα, αλλά είχαν σημειώσει (!) ότι τους ρώτησα κάποτε (όντως, πρέπει να ήταν όμως 2015-2016?) και με κάλεσαν αυτοβούλως, χωρίς να τους ρωτήσω εκ νέου, θεωρώ -με βάση και την συνομιλία μας- ότι θα γίνει. Χαρακτηριστικά απ' ότι κατάλαβα ή θα αλλάξουν πάροχο για τις εισερχόμενες / collection ή θα περάσουν σε SIP OTE από SIP voicenet (...δηλαδή ΟΤΕ) το οποίο θα παρέχει και g711.


Μπορεί και να σε διαβάζουν στο φόρουμ ή να σε έχουν ταυτοποιήσει  :Razz: 
Μιας και έχεις επαφή μαζί τους, κοίτα μήπως  μάθεις αν προστεθούν και άλλα codecs φωνής, όπως το iLBC

----------


## DVader

Καλησπέρα έχω απευθύνει σχετικά αίτημα ... Πάντως εμένα που κάποτε το είχα ανατρέξει δεν μου είπαν τίποτα !

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μπορεί και να σε διαβάζουν στο φόρουμ ή να σε έχουν ταυτοποιήσει 
> Μιας και έχεις επαφή μαζί τους, κοίτα μήπως  μάθεις αν προστεθούν και άλλα codecs φωνής, όπως το iLBC





> Καλησπέρα έχω απευθύνει σχετικά αίτημα ... Πάντως εμένα που κάποτε το είχα ανατρέξει δεν μου είπαν τίποτα !


 :Smile:  Βασικά θεωρώ ότι με πήραν τηλ. γιατί έχουμε μια σχετικά μακρόχρονη καλή σχέση πελάτη-εταιρείας, άσχετα αν δεν κάνω μεγάλη χρήση κλήσεων. Είχε τύχει παλιότερα π.χ. να ανταλλάξουμε ευχές για γιορτές μέσω email, και τα λοιπά. Παρόλα αυτά, μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι αποφάσισαν να ενημερώσουν χωρίς να ξαναρωτήσω. Για να δούμε.

----------


## dimangelid

Αν εξασφαλίσουν g711 από άκρο σε άκρο θα είναι μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα για όσους τους ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα επικοινωνίας.

----------


## DVader

> Βασικά θεωρώ ότι με πήραν τηλ. γιατί έχουμε μια σχετικά μακρόχρονη καλή σχέση πελάτη-εταιρείας, άσχετα αν δεν κάνω μεγάλη χρήση κλήσεων. Είχε τύχει παλιότερα π.χ. να ανταλλάξουμε ευχές για γιορτές μέσω email, και τα λοιπά. Παρόλα αυτά, μου έκανε εντύπωση το ότι αποφάσισαν να ενημερώσουν χωρίς να ξαναρωτήσω. Για να δούμε.


Εμένα πάντως που είμαι πολλλλλλλλλλλλλλα χρόνια και κάνω και μεγάλη χρήση ...δεν με πήραν Από σένα το έμαθα ! Τεσπά δεν έχε σημσσία αυτόοοοοοοο

Παραθέτω αυτούσια την απάντηση τους...κρύβοντας το όνομα της κοπελιάς......... Μου έστειλε 2 βασικά !




> Καλημέρα σας,
> Αναμένεται έως το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του τρέχοντος έτους να ενεργοποιηθεί G.711 end-to end στο σύνολο των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων! :-)
> Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή πληροφορία.
> 
> Καλημέρα σας,
> Να διευκρινίσω ότι εννοούμε πριν το δεύτερο εξάμηνο του τρέχοντος έτους.:-)
> Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση ή πληροφορία.

----------


## puntomania

να ρωτήσω... ο χρόνος ομιλίας... πως γίνετε στην modulus? είναι στιλ βιβα και γιουμπότο?

----------


## DVader

> να ρωτήσω... ο χρόνος ομιλίας... πως γίνετε στην modulus? είναι στιλ βιβα και γιουμπότο?


Τι εννοείς ..?

----------


## puntomania

πχ στη βιβα... αγόραζες μονάδες πχ 30ε 50ε κτλ... στην γιουμοτο... βάζω όσα λεφτά θέλω πχ 5ε 8ε 50ε κτλ

----------


## DVader

> πχ στη βιβα... αγόραζες μονάδες πχ 30ε 50ε κτλ... στην γιουμοτο... βάζω όσα λεφτά θέλω πχ 5ε 8ε 50ε κτλ


Εδώ κάνεις κατάθεση όσα λεφτά θέλεις και σου πιστώνουν το αντίστοιχο ποσό ..Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με αυτόοοοοοοοοο  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Εδώ κάνεις κατάθεση όσα λεφτά θέλεις και σου πιστώνουν το αντίστοιχο ποσό ..Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με αυτόοοοοοοοοο


έχεις μήπως την υπηρεσία φαξ τους?

----------


## DVader

> έχεις μήπως την υπηρεσία φαξ τους?


Όχι δεν την χρειάζομαι ... γιατί εγώ δεν έχω την Modulus αποκλειστικό πάροχο οπότε το Fax το βγάζω από τον ΟΤΕ !
Εγώ δουλεύω την Modulus παρέα με τον ΟΤΕ... Δηλαδή κάποιες κλήσεις τις βγάζει από τον ΟΤΕ και κάποιες από την Modulus ! 
Για τις εισερχόμενες έχω μόνο την Modulus με προώθηση από τον ΟΤΕ !

Πάντως μεταξύ μας μεταξά αν υπάρχει ο όγκος των κλήσεων που κάνω που κάνω είναι μεγάλος και αυτός που δέχομαι επίσης αν βγάλεις το g711 από την μέση 
δεν έχω και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε κάτι ! Παίζει 100% απροβλημάτιστα και σωστά οπότε δεν θα πρέπει να σε προβληματίζει ... το fax..

----------


## puntomania

> Όχι δεν την χρειάζομαι ... γιατί εγώ δεν έχω την Modulus αποκλειστικό πάροχο οπότε το Fax το βγάζω από τον ΟΤΕ !
> Εγώ δουλεύω την Modulus παρέα με τον ΟΤΕ... Δηλαδή κάποιες κλήσεις τις βγάζει από τον ΟΤΕ και κάποιες από την Modulus ! 
> Για τις εισερχόμενες έχω μόνο την Modulus με προώθηση από τον ΟΤΕ !
> 
> Πάντως μεταξύ μας μεταξά αν υπάρχει ο όγκος των κλήσεων που κάνω που κάνω είναι μεγάλος και αυτός που δέχομαι επίσης αν βγάλεις το g711 από την μέση 
> δεν έχω και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε κάτι ! Παίζει 100% απροβλημάτιστα και σωστά οπότε δεν θα πρέπει να σε προβληματίζει ... το fax..




μόνο για το φαξ σκέφτομαι να την βάλω... και αν γίνετε ταυτόχρονα να κάνω και εξερχόμενες μόνο απο τον ίδιο αριθμό.

----------


## DVader

> μόνο για το φαξ σκέφτομαι να την βάλω... και αν γίνετε ταυτόχρονα να κάνω και εξερχόμενες μόνο απο τον ίδιο αριθμό.


Τι εννοείς από τον ίδιο αριθμό ?

----------


## puntomania

> Τι εννοείς από τον ίδιο αριθμό ?


οτι αν υπάρχει δυνατοτητα...τον αριθμό του φαξ.... να τον έχω και δηλωμένο στον * η σενα φριτζ... και να κάνω εξερχόμενες απο αυτον!

----------


## DVader

> οτι αν υπάρχει δυνατοτητα...τον αριθμό του φαξ.... να τον έχω και δηλωμένο στον * η σενα φριτζ... και να κάνω εξερχόμενες απο αυτον!


Ναι μια χαρά γιατί να μην μπορείς ... Εγώ στον * έχω 9 sip trunks 2 ISDN γραμμές ... μια χαρά παίζει ...

- - - Updated - - -

Ο αριθμός του Fax που έχεις ..σε ποιά εταιρεία τον έχεις ?  Θα τον μεταφέρεις στην Modulus ?

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι μια χαρά γιατί να μην μπορείς ... Εγώ στον * έχω 9 sip trunks 2 ISDN γραμμές ... μια χαρά παίζει ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ο αριθμός του Fax που έχεις ..σε ποιά εταιρεία τον έχεις ?  Θα τον μεταφέρεις στην Modulus ?


msn σε isdn του οτε είναι τώρα... αλλά ίσως πάρω ένα νέο αριθμό...

----------


## in2dark

Θεωρω μεγαλο φαουλ που δεν μπορεις να επιλεξεις τον γεωγραφικο αριθμο. Νομιζω ειναι η μοναδικη που δεν σε αφηνει

----------


## puntomania

...απάντηση της μοντουλους.... σχετικά με το φαξ...

στην ουσία για να έχεις φαξ από αυτούς για λήψη (fax2mail) και αποστολή (mail2fax)... το ετήσιο πάγιο είναι 95,00ε χωρίς τις μονάδες που τυχόν θα χρειαστούν. καλή ευκολία δε λέω το να στέλνεις απο το μαιλ φαξ.. αλλα το κόστος απαγορευτικό ( για μένα ).



*Spoiler:*







-------- Forwarded Message --------
Θέμα: 	Re: Φόρμα Επικοινωνίας - Modulus Α.Ε
Ημερομηνία: 	Mon, 10 Apr 2017 15:21:38 +0300
Από: 	Modulus VoIP Services <telecoms@modulus.gr>
Οργανισμός: 	Modulus S.A.
Προς: 	
Κοινοποίηση: 	Modulus Telecoms <telecoms@modulus.gr>


Καλησπέρα σας,

Ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας στις υπηρεσίες μας.

Δοκιμάσαμε να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας τηλεφωνικώς αλλά δεν κατέστη δυνατόν. Σας ενημερώνουμε ακολούθως:

    Αναφορικά με υπηρεσίες fax, δεν υποστηρίζουμε υπηρεσίες Web2fax και σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στις ακόλουθες προτεινόμενες υπηρεσίες μας καταργείται η χρήση του αναλογικού σας φαξ:
        Η υπηρεσία fax2mail για τα εισερχόμενα fax, σας δίνει την δυνατότητα να λαμβάνετε τα εισερχόμενα fax στην ηλεκτρονική σας διεύθυνση. Η εν λόγω υπηρεσία παρέχεται ατελώς, στην ουσία έχετε μόνο το ετήσιο κόστος του αριθμού (υπηρεσία InBundle 1:2), στον οποίο θα ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία. Παρακαλούμε σημειώστε ότι σε περίπτωση που ο αριθμός επιθυμείτε να χρησιμοποιείται για τηλεφωνία, η υπηρεσία fax2mail θα χρειαστεί να ενεργοποιηθεί σε ξεχωριστό αριθμό. Το ετήσιο κόστος της υπηρεσίας InBundle 1:2 είναι 15€ συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ & τέλος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας
        Η υπηρεσία email2fax για τα εξερχόμενα fax, σας δίνει την δυνατότητα από ένα email account να αποστέλλετε fax. Θα χρειαστεί να ενεργοποιήσετε την υπηρεσία Small vPBX (το mail2fax δεν εντάσσεται στο Starter vPBX).  Η υπηρεσία Small vPBX έχει ετήσιο κόστος 80€ συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ. Σε περίπτωση που επιθυμείτε να χρησιμοποιηθεί η εν λόγω υπηρεσία από περισσότερα email accounts μπορείτε να ανατρέξετε στην ιστοσελίδα μας, στην αναλυτική παρουσίαση των πακέτων, στο πεδίο Email2Fax υπηρεσίες
    Μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τον αριθμό του fax μόνο για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις στο κέντρο σας.
    Μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε τον MSN αριθμό της γραμμής σας, με εφάπαξ κόστος 15€ συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ. Το ετήσιο κόστος του αριθμού θα είναι 15€ συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ
    Οι υπηρεσίες μας παρέχονται με προπληρωμή χωρίς κάποιο ελάχιστο όριο καταβολής
    Υπάρχει δυνατότητα έκδοσης παραστατικού εφόσον πρόκειται για κάποια επιχείρηση (π.χ. ατομική)

.............................
Με εκτίμηση,

xxxxxxxxxx
Modulus S.A.
311, Mesogeion Ave., GR 152 31, Chalandri, GREECE
Tel: (+30) 215 215 15 00, Fax: (+30) 215 215 15 09

----------


## Panagioths

Ναι αλλά το fax2mail κοστίζει 15€/έτος που είναι πολύ καλό αν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις μόνο φαξ στο email σου, με την προϋπόθεση οτι η υπηρεσία λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα και σωστά..

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι αλλά το fax2mail κοστίζει 15€/έτος που είναι πολύ καλό αν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις μόνο φαξ στο email σου, με την προϋπόθεση οτι η υπηρεσία λειτουργεί απρόσκοπτα και σωστά..


δεν γνωρίζω αν λειτουργεί σωστά η όχι. το θέμα είναι και να στέλνεις!!! αλλιώς μόνο για λήψη... έχει και οικονομικότερες εταιρείες! και στην περίπτωση μου... έχω fax2mail απ τον * με αριθμό οτε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> ...απάντηση της μοντουλους.... σχετικά με το φαξ...
> 
> στην ουσία για να έχεις φαξ από αυτούς για λήψη (fax2mail) και αποστολή (mail2fax)... το ετήσιο πάγιο είναι 95,00ε χωρίς τις μονάδες που τυχόν θα χρειαστούν. καλή ευκολία δε λέω το να στέλνεις απο το μαιλ φαξ.. αλλα το κόστος απαγορευτικό ( για μένα ).
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Η λήψη είναι δωρεάν, η αποστολή χρεώνεται επιπλέον. Βέβαια, δεν έχεις *μόνο* fax, εχεις λίγο της παναγιάς τα μάτια, υπόψην...πλήρες τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

Δεν ξέρω κάποια πολύ φτηνότερη εναλλακτική για αποστολή, και υπηρεσίες τύπου hellofax.com / myfax.com κτλ είναι μακράν ακριβότερες -για να σου παράσχουν μόνο fax, και τίποτα άλλο, σε αυτό το κόστος.

----------


## thourios

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό. Προχθές έστειλα fax μέσω της Omnivoice με επιτυχία σε δημόσια υπηρεσία.
Το αρχείο ήταν pdf. H χρήση που κάνω είναι περιστασιακή.

----------


## puntomania

> Βέβαια, δεν έχεις *μόνο* fax, εχεις λίγο της παναγιάς τα μάτια, υπόψην...πλήρες τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.






Off Topic


		 Σα να λέμε ( μιας και καλοκαιριάζει ) θες ένα 2κλινο αλλά υπάρχει μόνο διαμέρισμα 5 δωματίων για 10 άτομα!!! 
	


στην ουσία πασάρουν vpbx... ώστε να το πάρει ο άλλος χωρίς να το χρειάζεται!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σχετικό. Προχθές έστειλα fax μέσω της Omnivoice με επιτυχία σε δημόσια υπηρεσία.
> Το αρχείο ήταν pdf. H χρήση που κάνω είναι περιστασιακή.


σωστά υπάρχει και αυτή, μα το φαξ... ούτως η άλλος... περιστασιακό είναι πλέον!

----------


## DVader

> ...απάντηση της μοντουλους.... σχετικά με το φαξ...
> 
> στην ουσία για να έχεις φαξ από αυτούς για λήψη (fax2mail) και αποστολή (mail2fax)... το ετήσιο πάγιο είναι 95,00ε χωρίς τις μονάδες που τυχόν θα χρειαστούν. καλή ευκολία δε λέω το να στέλνεις απο το μαιλ φαξ.. αλλα το κόστος απαγορευτικό ( για μένα ).
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον δεν ρώτησες κάτι καλά ή αυτοί δεν καταλάβανε..Εσύ δεν θέλεις να βάλεις ένα αριθμό στον * και να στέλνεις από αυτόν fax..και να δέχεσαι βέβαια ??

- - - Updated - - -

Το trunk που έχω στην Modulus έχει σαν cid τον αριθμό που έχω σε μια από τις ISDN οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι νέο αριθμό και από όσο ξέρω fax μπορώ να περάσω μέσα από το αυτό ... χωρίς πρόβλημα ..

Αυτό δεν θέλεις στην ουσία ..?

----------


## puntomania

> Μάλλον δεν ρώτησες κάτι καλά ή αυτοί δεν καταλάβανε..Εσύ δεν θέλεις να βάλεις ένα αριθμό στον * και να στέλνεις από αυτόν fax..και να δέχεσαι βέβαια ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το trunk που έχω στην Modulus έχει σαν cid τον αριθμό που έχω σε μια από τις ISDN οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι νέο αριθμό και από όσο ξέρω fax μπορώ να περάσω μέσα από το αυτό ... χωρίς πρόβλημα ..
> 
> Αυτό δεν θέλεις στην ουσία ..?


Όχι.... καλά μου τα είπαν. 


Αλλά αυτό με το cid... για ξανά πεστό...κάπου σεχασα!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν... και εγώ κάτοχος υπηρεσίας μοντούλους απο σήμερα μόνο για εξερχόμενες.... με CID από υπάρχουσα γραμμή μου ( οτε )

σέταρα και τον * ( μου στείλανε αναλυτικές οδηγίες ) κομπλέ μέχρι τώρα!  :Wink: 

η όλοι διαδικασία μπορώ να πω ότι έγινε αρκετά γρήγορα, γιατί χρειάστηκε αρκετή χαρτούρα... λόγο εταιρείας και του cid

----------


## DVader

> Όχι.... καλά μου τα είπαν. 
> 
> 
> Αλλά αυτό με το cid... για ξανά πεστό...κάπου σεχασα!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν... και εγώ κάτοχος υπηρεσίας μοντούλους απο σήμερα μόνο για εξερχόμενες.... με CID από υπάρχουσα γραμμή μου ( οτε )
> 
> ...


ΤΙ δεν κατάλαβες με το cid ? Αφου το έκανες ....  Αυτό που έκανες εχω κάνει και εγώ !

Ένα από τους αριθμούς της ISDΝ τον έχω βάλει σαν cid στο sip trunk της Modulus αφού και στα δύο είμαι ιδιοκτήτης !
Οπότε είτε από ΟΤΕ είτε από Modulus ο ίδιος αριθμός φαίνεται ότι κάλεσε !

----------


## puntomania

> ΤΙ δεν κατάλαβες με το cid ? Αφου το έκανες ....  Αυτό που έκανες εχω κάνει και εγώ !
> 
> Ένα από τους αριθμούς της ISDΝ τον έχω βάλει σαν cid στο sip trunk της Modulus αφού και στα δύο είμαι ιδιοκτήτης !
> Οπότε είτε από ΟΤΕ είτε από Modulus ο ίδιος αριθμός φαίνεται ότι κάλεσε !


το κατάλαβα μετά  :One thumb up: .... δεν ήξερα οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, και εφόσον έχει πακέτο μόνο για out... το έκανα.

----------


## DVader

> το κατάλαβα μετά .... δεν ήξερα οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, και εφόσον έχει πακέτο μόνο για out... το έκανα.


Εμένα με βολεύει πάντως και είμαι σε αυτούς περι τα 2 χρόνια ..Παίζει τρελά και απροβλημάτιστα !
Οσο αναφορά το fax το κάνει ο *

----------


## puntomania

> Εμένα με βολεύει πάντως και είμαι σε αυτούς περι τα 2 χρόνια ..Παίζει τρελά και απροβλημάτιστα !
> Οσο αναφορά το fax το κάνει ο *


στα trunk settings που μου στείλανε... στους codecs είχαν... g722-alaw-g729

g729 δεν έχω οπότε το αφαίρεσα... όπως και τον 722 και πρόσθεσα τον ulaw

----------


## Focus

Οι εισερχόμενες δεν λειτουργούν από το πρωί. Σε επικοινωνία με Modulus οφείλεται στον OTE και στη μεταξύ τους διασύνδεση. Αναμένουμε αποκατάσταση της βλάβης. :Sorry:

----------


## pan.nl

Έβγαλαν και σχετική ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα τους. Είναι γενικευμένο το πρόβλημα, ας ελπίσουμε σε γρήγορη αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Focus

Η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε: οι εισερχόμενες λειτουργούν κανονικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## sv1gzv

σχετική ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα τους και email Μπράβο στην εταιρία

----------


## dimangelid

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε και εχθές με την ephone.gr

----------


## DVader

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε και εχθές με την ephone.gr


Μάλλον τα ίδια κυκλώματα έχουν.....

----------


## puntomania

> Μάλλον τα ίδια κυκλώματα έχουν.....


η βρίσκονται στο ίδιο data-center.... από την Ip (31.177.60.70) της modulus... ...τα μηχανήματα της βρίσκονται εδώ!

----------


## DVader

> η βρίσκονται στο ίδιο data-center.... από την Ip (31.177.60.70) της modulus... ...τα μηχανήματα της βρίσκονται εδώ!


Και αυτό σωστο είναι ....

Βασικά lamda helix...

Ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανεκς τι ακριβώς κάνει ?

----------


## dimangelid

Η ip της ephone είναι 91.217.155.70
Από traceroute με Otenet isp, πηγαίνει στο gr-ix της cyta και μετά από 5 hops σταματάει. 

Η τελευταια ip πριν μπει στο δίκτυο της ephone είναι η 78.108.32.117 και ανήκει στην synapsecom, οπότε δεν βρίσκονται στο ίδιο datacenter  :Wink: 

Το μόνο κοινό που έχουν, είναι ότι αν γίνει αναζήτηση αριθμών στο www.foritotita.gr για το ποιος είναι ο πάροχός τους, βγάζει για αριθμούς και των δύο εταιριών την Voicenet (ΟΤΕ) .

Ψάξτε πχ για τα τηλέφωνα τα δικά τους: 2152151500 (modulus) και 2120005500 (ephone)

----------


## puntomania

όταν πέρασα το τρανκ τους στον *... τους ρώτησα για την ip μιας και έχω multi-wan... για να το βγάζω απο μια γραμμή... εκτός από την 31.177.60.70 μου είπαν να βάλω και το 185.73.40.0/22 (185.73.40.1-185.73.43.254)

- - - Updated - - -

αν και στο NAT Table του ρουτερ μόνο την 31.177.60.70 βλέπω για bindport και RTP

----------


## WhatTheIanni

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Διαβάζοντας τα θετικά σχόλια εδώ μετέφερα και εγώ κάποιους αριθμούς στην Modulus με τη σκέψη να αφοπλίσω ένα παλιό μηχάνημα με elastix δηλαδή να μην ασχολούμαι με συντήρηση και να έχω κάποια x ασφάλεια για απομακρυσμένη σύνδεση.

Τα καλά έως τώρα:
- Αρκετά εξυπητετικό και ευγενικό προσωπικό
- Ενημερωμένοι από τεχνικής άποψης σε αυτά που τους ρώτησα
- Το demo account φάνηκε αρκετά αξιόπιστο (περιμένω τώρα να γίνει η φορητότητα) και καλό σε ποιότητα

Τα αρνητικά έως τώρα
- Δεν υποστηρίζουν BLF. Μου είπαν πως μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα θα το υλοποιήσουν γιατί τους έχει ζητηθεί από αρκετούς πελάτες. Γνωρίζετε κάτι για αυτό;
- Δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο ως shortcode για Day / Night mode. Μου πρότειναν κάποια μέση λύση (1 κουμπί για προώθηση στον τηλεφωνητή και 1 για απενεργοποίηση)
- Δεν υπάρχει οπτική ένδειξη όταν υπάρχει μήνυμα στον τηλεφωνητή (στα Yealink άναβε το κουμπί "Messages") και ούτε κάποιος "τηλεφωνητής" τον οποίο θα καλούμε πατώντας το κουμπί, δηλαδή μπορούμε να τα ακούμε μόνο από το email μας.

Το θέμα είναι πως δεν τα είχα περιγράψει τόσο αναλυτικά όταν έστειλα email ενδιαφέροντος αλλά θεώρησα δεδομένο ότι αυτά θα υποστηρίζονται (είχα περιγράψει πως αυτό που ζητείται η απρόσκοπτη μετάβαση από το asterisk στο vpbx τους χωρίς αλλαγές στην χρήση του συστήματος) και αν το γνώριζα ίσως για αρχή θα κρατούσα ένα πιο lightweight asterisk setup στο γραφείο και δεν θα πλήρωνα για το vpbx

Έχετε βρει εσείς κάποια workarounds για τα παραπάνω θέματα; Από την εμπειρία σας όσοι είστε πελάτες της εταιρίας θεωρείτε πως όντως θα τα υλοποιήσουν στο άμεσο μέλλον όπως υπόσχονται;

Ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

Έκανα τελικά την φορητότητα από Yuboto προς Modulus. Με την εξυπηρέτηση της Modulus έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Όμως η ποιότητα των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και κινητό Vodafone είναι εμφανώς κατώτερη σε σχέση με την Yuboto.
Τους έχω στείλει e-mail και περιμένω να δω τι θα μου πουν

----------


## dimangelid

> Έκανα τελικά την φορητότητα από Yuboto προς Modulus. Με την εξυπηρέτηση της Modulus έμεινα ευχαριστημένος. Όμως η ποιότητα των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και κινητό Vodafone είναι εμφανώς κατώτερη σε σχέση με την Yuboto.
> Τους έχω στείλει e-mail και περιμένω να δω τι θα μου πουν


Στο email δεν απάντησαν ποτέ. Πήρα τηλέφωνο, επιβεβαιώσαμε ότι δεν είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων ή κάτι άλλο από την πλευρά μου. Με ενημέρωσαν ότι αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω και πρέπει να περιμένω να ολοκληρωθούν οι ενέργειες που θα βελτιώσουν την ποιότητα στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Για να δούμε...

----------


## puntomania

είχα πριν ένα θέμα με εξερχόμενες προς εξωτερικό.... τα παιδιά απο την Τ/Υ με κάλεσαν πίσω.... και μέσω teamviewer, putty... τσεκάρανε τον *. και όλα καλά!

----------


## jlian

Αυτό με την απουσία ένδειξης μηνυμάτων είναι ένα από τα πλην τους, ακόμα και για τους απλούς χρήστες

----------


## DVader

> Αυτό με την απουσία ένδειξης μηνυμάτων είναι ένα από τα πλην τους, ακόμα και για τους απλούς χρήστες




Τι εννοείς απουσία ένδειξης μηνυμάτων ..? Δεν στέλνεις μηνύματα...Τηλέφωνα παίρνεις..

Εκτός και αν εννοείς τηλεφωνητή ... Μια χαρά υπάρχει και παίζει ...και σε ενημερώνει και αν αφήσει κάποιος μήνυμα σου έρχεται και σε αρχείο ήχου για να το ακούσεις στον υπολογιστή σου..

----------


## pan.nl

Γνωρίζει κανείς πως ενεργοποιείται το Voicemail to e-mail;

----------


## DVader

> Γνωρίζει κανείς πως ενεργοποιείται το Voicemail to e-mail;


Mail them telecoms@modulus.gr και θα στο φτιάξουν !

----------


## jlian

> Τι εννοείς απουσία ένδειξης μηνυμάτων ..? Δεν στέλνεις μηνύματα...Τηλέφωνα παίρνεις..
> 
> Εκτός και αν εννοείς τηλεφωνητή ... Μια χαρά υπάρχει και παίζει ...και σε ενημερώνει και αν αφήσει κάποιος μήνυμα σου έρχεται και σε αρχείο ήχου για να το ακούσεις στον υπολογιστή σου..


Τηλεφωνητή εννοώ, είναι προφανές και ξεκάθαρο. Τι άλλο μπορεί να εννόησα, μήπως να στείλω sms;  :Very Happy: 
Υπάρχει τηλεφωνητής; Κάποιο 3-ψήφιο κτλ δηλαδή που να καλείς στο δίκτυό τους για να ακούσεις τα μηνύματά σου;

----------


## DVader

Εμ .. δεν είναι ο τηλεφωνητής είναι φωνητικά μηνύματα... και όχι απλώς μηνύματα ...  :Razz: 

Λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει απλά δεν το ξέρω γιατί δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί λόγω ότι εγώ έχω tunk πάνω τους ... και όταν δεν είναι registered ... μου έρχονται οι κλήσεις στο email με τον αριθμό που με κάλεσε και σαν attachment το αρχείο ήχου με το μήνυμα... οπότε το 3-ψηφιο δεν μου χρειάζεται ....ένα click και το άκουσα... 

Έτσι για το ιστορικό στην έρευνα που μου στείλανε σήμερα ανέφερα το θέμα για τις κλήσεις και την ποιότητα και την απουσία πληρωμών μέσω του my.modulus.gr

----------


## jlian

> Εμ .. δεν είναι ο τηλεφωνητής είναι φωνητικά μηνύματα... και όχι απλώς μηνύματα ... 
> 
> Λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει απλά δεν το ξέρω γιατί δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί λόγω ότι εγώ έχω tunk πάνω τους ... και όταν δεν είναι registered ... μου έρχονται οι κλήσεις στο email με τον αριθμό που με κάλεσε και σαν attachment το αρχείο ήχου με το μήνυμα... οπότε το 3-ψηφιο δεν μου χρειάζεται ....ένα click και το άκουσα... 
> 
> Έτσι για το ιστορικό στην έρευνα που μου στείλανε σήμερα ανέφερα το θέμα για τις κλήσεις και την ποιότητα και την απουσία πληρωμών μέσω του my.modulus.gr


DVader, προφανώς παίζεις με τις λέξεις. Προφανώς επίσης δεν γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει τηλεφωνήτης. Αναφέρεις την υπηρεσία voicemail to email, την οποία και έχω. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή.
Με ενδιαφέρει η κλασική υπηρεσία ακρόασης μηνυμάτων, όπως την υλοποιούν σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι πλην modulus στην Ελλάδα.
Να υπάρχει νούμερο κλήσης δηλαδή, να υποστηρίζει και ένδειξη νέων μηνυμάτων σε συσκευές voip, όπως της Gigaset. Η υπηρεσία αυτή δεν υπήρχε. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι την τελευταία φορά που τους ρώτησα.
Ρωτάω να μάθω αν την έχουνε βάλει ή θα υλοποιηθεί κι αυτή στο επόμενο 5-ετές αναπτυξιακό, σαν όλα τα άλλα τα αυτονόητα που λείπουν, όπως η πληρωμή μέσω πλατφόρμας.

----------


## DVader

> DVader, προφανώς παίζεις με τις λέξεις. Προφανώς επίσης δεν γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει τηλεφωνήτης. Αναφέρεις την υπηρεσία voicemail to email, την οποία και έχω. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτή.
> Με ενδιαφέρει η κλασική υπηρεσία ακρόασης μηνυμάτων, όπως την υλοποιούν σχεδόν όλοι οι πάροχοι πλην modulus στην Ελλάδα.
> Να υπάρχει νούμερο κλήσης δηλαδή, να υποστηρίζει και ένδειξη νέων μηνυμάτων σε συσκευές voip, όπως της Gigaset. Η υπηρεσία αυτή δεν υπήρχε. Τουλάχιστον μέχρι την τελευταία φορά που τους ρώτησα.
> Ρωτάω να μάθω αν την έχουνε βάλει ή θα υλοποιηθεί κι αυτή στο επόμενο 5-ετές αναπτυξιακό, σαν όλα τα άλλα τα αυτονόητα που λείπουν, όπως η πληρωμή μέσω πλατφόρμας.


Προφανώς και εσύ δεν διαβάζεις ... Δεν παίζω με τις λέξεις ...Είμαι ξεκάθαρος σε ότι λέω..... 
Είπα ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί δεν την έχω χρειαστεί ... και είπα τι δουλεύω....
 :Razz:

----------


## dimangelid

> Έτσι για το ιστορικό στην έρευνα που μου στείλανε σήμερα ανέφερα το θέμα για τις κλήσεις και την ποιότητα και την απουσία πληρωμών μέσω του my.modulus.gr


Παρομοίως και εγώ  :Wink:

----------


## puntomania

γιατί ρε παιδιά τι έχει η ποιότητα? εγώ που την χρησιμοποιώ για εξωτερικό... μια χαρά είναι!!!

εγώ στην έρευνα τους είπα για το mail2fax... που ξεκινά από τα 80ε!!!  :Wink:

----------


## dimangelid

> γιατί ρε παιδιά τι έχει η ποιότητα? εγώ που την χρησιμοποιώ για εξωτερικό... μια χαρά είναι!!!
> 
> εγώ στην έρευνα τους είπα για το mail2fax... που ξεκινά από τα 80ε!!!


Στις εισερχόμενες είναι το πρόβλημα. Στις εξερχόμενες είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## puntomania

> Στις εισερχόμενες είναι το πρόβλημα. Στις εξερχόμενες είναι μια χαρά.


..μάλιστα... δεν έχω εισερχόμενες... μόνο εξερχόμενες!!!

----------


## jlian

> Προφανώς και εσύ δεν διαβάζεις ...* Δεν παίζω με τις λέξεις ...Είμαι ξεκάθαρος σε ότι λέω.....*


Σίγουρα. Ανάμεσα σε υποψίες από τρολάρισμα πασπαλισμένο με ελαφρά ειρωνεία.

----------


## DVader

> Σίγουρα. Ανάμεσα σε υποψίες από τρολάρισμα πασπαλισμένο με ελαφρά ειρωνεία.


Είπα τα εξής:

"Λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει απλά δεν τον ξέρω γιατί δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί λόγω ότι εγώ έχω tunk πάνω τους" 

Ξεκάθαρο δεν είναι ...... και ανέφερα γιατί δεν μου έχει χρειαστεί και σου αντιπρότεινε τι δουλεύω μπας και σε βοηθήσω... Ούτε ξέρω τι ξέρεις ή τι δεν ξέρεις..

Ούτε σε τρολλάρω ούτε σε ειρωνεύομαι ... αντί εσύ αρχίζεις ...τα δεν ξέρεις..και τι και πως... 

Μάλλον έχεις νεύρα με την Modulus και ψάχνεις να τσακωθείς ... Δεν θα απαντήσω πλέον ...

Ενημερωτικά απλά λέω ότι έχω στείλει να μου πουν τους σύντομους κωδικούς έτσι από περιέργεια ... Όταν μου απαντήσουν θα το κάνω post !

----------


## jlian

Δεν ψάχνω καθόλου να τσακωθώ. Σου γράφω πως μου φαίνονται οι απαντήσεις που δίνεις. Συστηματικά.

----------


## DVader

Ορίστε γκρινιάρηδες....Μόλις έλαβα αυτό ...   :Razz: 

Το my.modulus.gr αναβαθμίστηκε!

Νέες δυνατότητες και χαρακτηριστικά:
•	Άμεση ανανέωση του διαθέσιμου υπολοίπου με χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας ή Paypal
•	Εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αντίγραφα λογαριασμών τηλεφωνίας που έχουν εκδοθεί
•	Αναλυτική κατάσταση ενεργών υπηρεσιών
•	Ιστορικό συναλλαγών
Σύντομα, το my.modulus.gr θα εμπλουτιστεί με νέες λειτουργίες και χαρακτηριστικά.

Στην περίπτωση που δεν έχετε ήδη πρόσβαση στο my.modulus.gr, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας είτε με email (telecoms@modulus.gr), είτε μέσω τηλεφώνου στο 13813. 


Βέβαια το στείλανε ενημερωτικό όχι στο λογαριασμό που έχω ως πελάτης αλλά σε αυτόν που σε ένα άλλο που είμαι εν δυνάμει πελάτης...  :Razz: 
Newsletter το στείλανε...Ωραίο πάντως !

----------


## Sam_GR

> Ορίστε γκρινιάρηδες....Μόλις έλαβα αυτό ...  
> 
> Το my.modulus.gr αναβαθμίστηκε!
> 
> Νέες δυνατότητες και χαρακτηριστικά:
> •	Άμεση ανανέωση του διαθέσιμου υπολοίπου με χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας ή Paypal
> •	Εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αντίγραφα λογαριασμών τηλεφωνίας που έχουν εκδοθεί
> •	Αναλυτική κατάσταση ενεργών υπηρεσιών
> •	Ιστορικό συναλλαγών
> ...



Όντως. Με την κίνηση τους αυτή ανέβηκαν ενα επίπεδο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## DVader

Τώρα και ως πελάτης μου ήρθε το ενημερωτικό ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Όντως. Με την κίνηση τους αυτή ανέβηκαν ενα επίπεδο τουλάχιστον.


Για μένα πάντα ήταν ! Το ήθελα το σύστημα πληρωμών και ότι βάλανε ...αλλά μπροστά σε άλλα καλά που έχουν το θεωρούσα πάντα minor...

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα ήρθε και έδεσε το καλό ... Μπράβο τους !  :Razz:  Να τα λέμε !  :Razz:

----------


## dimangelid

> Ορίστε γκρινιάρηδες....Μόλις έλαβα αυτό ...  
> 
> Το my.modulus.gr αναβαθμίστηκε!
> 
> Νέες δυνατότητες και χαρακτηριστικά:
> •	Άμεση ανανέωση του διαθέσιμου υπολοίπου με χρήση πιστωτικής κάρτας ή Paypal
> •	Εύκολη πρόσβαση σε αντίγραφα λογαριασμών τηλεφωνίας που έχουν εκδοθεί
> •	Αναλυτική κατάσταση ενεργών υπηρεσιών
> •	Ιστορικό συναλλαγών
> ...


Η άμεση online πληρωμή είναι το σημαντικότερο!

Για το G711 στις εισερχόμενες έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο;

----------


## puntomania

> Για το G711 στις εισερχόμενες έχουμε κάποιο νεότερο;


τι έχει το g711 στις εισερχόμενες?

----------


## skoupas

Δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν υπάρχει.


και τι υπάρχει?

----------


## dimangelid

> τι έχει το g711 στις εισερχόμενες?


Οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις προς τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς που παρέχουν οι ελληνικοί VoIP πάροχοι φτάνουν σε αυτούς με codec G729 με αποτέλεσμα η ποιότητα των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων να είναι εμφανώς κατώτερη των εξερχόμενων, οι οποίες βγαίνουν με G711 στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## jlian

Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι ότι είναι εμφανώς κατώτερη, αλλά ότι είναι αρκετά κακή ανεξαρτήτως σύγκρισης και στην πλειοψηφία των κλήσεων.
Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα που όπως έχει επιβεβαιωθεί χρησιμοποιεί G.729 συνολικά, έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα από τις εισερχόμενες της Modulus.  Και οι άλλοι VoIP πάροχοι, 
επίσης τα ίδια ή χειρότερα χάλια έχουν. Απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσο τέλος πάντων ασύμφορο είναι για αυτούς το G.711 ή αν ουσιαστικά σε εγκλωβίζουν με αυτόν τον μάλλον πονηρό τρόπο, για να καλείς εσύ και να χρεώνεσαι μονίμως. Στα θετικά τους είναι πάντως η ενεργοποίηση των online πληρωμών, η καθυστέρηση της ήταν όμως αδικαιολόγητη.

----------


## dimangelid

> Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι ότι είναι εμφανώς κατώτερη, αλλά ότι είναι αρκετά κακή ανεξαρτήτως σύγκρισης και στην πλειοψηφία των κλήσεων.
> Η Forthnet για παράδειγμα που όπως έχει επιβεβαιωθεί χρησιμοποιεί G.729 συνολικά, έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα από τις εισερχόμενες της Modulus.  Και οι άλλοι VoIP πάροχοι, 
> επίσης τα ίδια ή χειρότερα χάλια έχουν. Απλά θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσο τέλος πάντων ασύμφορο είναι για αυτούς το G.711 ή αν ουσιαστικά σε εγκλωβίζουν με αυτόν τον μάλλον πονηρό τρόπο, για να καλείς εσύ και να χρεώνεσαι μονίμως. Στα θετικά τους είναι πάντως η ενεργοποίηση των online πληρωμών, η καθυστέρηση της ήταν όμως αδικαιολόγητη.


Η Forthnet έχει αρχίσει να βάζει g711 στις εξερχόμενες, τουλάχιστον προς κινητά Vodafone και σταθερά ΟΤΕ. Το διαπίστωσα πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Οι εισερχόμενες συνεχίζουν με G729...

----------


## puntomania

και η γιουμποτο αποσο ξέρω... 729 έχει... στις εισερχόμενες προς αυτούς...

----------


## jlian

> Η Forthnet έχει αρχίσει να βάζει g711 στις εξερχόμενες, τουλάχιστον προς κινητά Vodafone και σταθερά ΟΤΕ. Το διαπίστωσα πριν 2 εβδομάδες. Οι εισερχόμενες συνεχίζουν με G729...


Ναι πιστεύω πως ισχύει αυτό. Και για την Modulus έχω παρατηρήσει ότι εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ, όπως και κάποιες περιπτώσεις από δίκτυα κινητής (που δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα) είναι αρκετά καλής ποιότητας. Πιθανόν να γίνονται σε G.711.

----------


## pan.nl

> Ναι πιστεύω πως ισχύει αυτό. Και για την Modulus έχω παρατηρήσει ότι εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ, όπως και κάποιες περιπτώσεις από δίκτυα κινητής (που δεν έχω καταλήξει ακόμα) είναι αρκετά καλής ποιότητας. Πιθανόν να γίνονται σε G.711.


Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω παρατηρήσει βελτίωση στις εισερχόμενες από τα νούμερα που συνήθως με καλούν.

----------


## gvard

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Μετά από παράπονο μου με κάλεσαν και μου είπαν πως είναι στην φάση δοκιμών για αλλαγή από Voicenet (OTE) σε IMS OTE. Υπομονή έως το τέλος του Ιουλίου. Να αναφέρω πως πλέον στο foritotita.gr ενώ τα νούμερα μου τα εμφανίζει Voicenet, το 2152151500 της Modulus το εμφανίζει σαν Modulus. Λέτε να έχουν ήδη γυρίσει το νούμερο τους στα πλαίσια δοκιμών;

----------


## dimangelid

Έστειλα και εγώ email σήμερα το πρωί και μου έστειλαν το κείμενο που έχω με bold.
Έχω μια απορία για όποιον γνωρίζει. Μόνο η Voicenet (ο ΟΤΕ δηλαδή) υπάρχει σαν πάροχος για συλλογή των εισερχομένων κλήσεων; Δεν υπάρχουν άλλες εταιρίες;


*Καλημέρα σας,
Σχετικά με την ενεργοποίηση του G.711 end-to-end στο σύνολο των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων, σας ενημερώσουμε ότι αυτή τη στιγμή η εν λόγω αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυό μας βρίσκεται ακόμα σε στάδιο υλοποίησης σε συνεργασία με τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Υπάρχει μία καθυστέρηση στο χρονοδιάγραμμα που αρχικά είχε τεθεί, δυστυχώς δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από εμάς, αλλά ελπίζουμε πολύ σύντομα να ολοκληρωθεί η τεχνική υλοποίηση.
Θα ακολουθήσει σχετική ενημέρωση προς όλους τους συνδρομητές μας για την ενεργοποίηση του G.711 στο σύνολο των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων.
Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία.*

----------


## puntomania

τώρα δηλαδή με ποιον codec έρχονται?

----------


## dimangelid

> τώρα δηλαδή με ποιον codec έρχονται?


Με G729

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Δεν έχει αλλάξει η κατάσταση στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Μετά από παράπονο μου με κάλεσαν και μου είπαν πως είναι στην φάση δοκιμών για αλλαγή από Voicenet (OTE) σε IMS OTE. Υπομονή έως το τέλος του Ιουλίου. Να αναφέρω πως πλέον στο foritotita.gr ενώ τα νούμερα μου τα εμφανίζει Voicenet, το 2152151500 της Modulus το εμφανίζει σαν Modulus. Λέτε να έχουν ήδη γυρίσει το νούμερο τους στα πλαίσια δοκιμών;


Και το δικό μου Modulus Α.Ε. αναφέρει και είναι φορητότητα από Yuboto

----------


## beez

θα προτεινα προσοχη με την modulus βαση προσφατης εμπειριας μου. μια καλη μερα ενω ειχα καπου 15 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό και κάνοντας τις συνηθισμενες κλήσεις ειδα το το υπόλοιπο να μηδενίζετε άμεσα. αυτο που είχε συμβει ειναι οτι η modulus ειχε αλλαξει την χρέωση για ολλανδια απο καπου 2 λεπτα σε 37 λεπτά εν μια νυκτί. οταν τους ρωτησα πως γινονται να πραγματοποιούνται τετοιες αλλαγες στις χρεώσεις χωρις να ενημερώνουν τους πελάτες μου ειπανε οτι βαση αρθρου της ΕΕΤΤ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένοι. δηλαδή αν αυριο αλλαξουν το σταθερο ελλάδα απο τα 2 λεπτα στα 20 λεπτά μπορούν να κανουν μια αρπαχτή στα γρήγορα και να μαζέψουν χρήμα. εντωμεταξυ αλλοι παροχοι που κοιταξα παραμένουν στα δυο λεπτα π.χ. omnivoice και yuboto. η ολλανδία ειναι η μόνη χώρα της εε που δεν χρεώνετε απο μοντυλυς με τα 2 λεπτά αλλα με 37 .... μου είπανε οτι το ερευνούνε μηπως εχει γίνει λάθος απο του συνεργάτες που χρησιμοποιούν αλλα εκει καταλήγουμε οτι τελικά δεν ελέγχουν τις τιμες που περνάνε στους τιμοκαταλόγους τους? ειναι οτι δώσουν στο εξωτερικό?

επειδή ειμαστε εταιρία βρίσκω γενικά την όλη εξυπηρέτηση ποιο πολύ σχεδιασμένη για λιανική. για μένα θεωρώ οτι μας φάγανε 15 ευρώ και τώρα κοιτάω για τον επόμενο πάροχο προς δοκιμή.

παραθετω εδω τον τιμοκατάλογο. η ολλανδικες αντίλλες κινητό που δεν ειναι μεσα στην ΕΕ ειναι φθηνότερες απο το να καλέσεις σταθερό στην ολλανδία.

Netherlands 	+31 	0.3685 €/λεπτό 	

Netherlands Antilles 	+599 	0.1237 €/λεπτό 	

Netherlands Antilles Mobile 	+599... 	0.2122 €/λεπτό 	

Netherlands Antilles Mobile Digicel 	+599... 	0.2096 - 0.2109 €/λεπτό 	

Netherlands Antilles Sint Maarten 	+1721 	0.1966 €/λεπτό 	
5 λεπτά

----------


## Sovjohn

> θα προτεινα προσοχη με την modulus βαση προσφατης εμπειριας μου. μια καλη μερα ενω ειχα καπου 15 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό και κάνοντας τις συνηθισμενες κλήσεις ειδα το το υπόλοιπο να μηδενίζετε άμεσα. αυτο που είχε συμβει ειναι οτι η modulus ειχε αλλαξει την χρέωση για ολλανδια απο καπου 2 λεπτα σε 37 λεπτά εν μια νυκτί. οταν τους ρωτησα πως γινονται να πραγματοποιούνται τετοιες αλλαγες στις χρεώσεις χωρις να ενημερώνουν τους πελάτες μου ειπανε οτι βαση αρθρου της ΕΕΤΤ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμένοι. δηλαδή αν αυριο αλλαξουν το σταθερο ελλάδα απο τα 2 λεπτα στα 20 λεπτά μπορούν να κανουν μια αρπαχτή στα γρήγορα και να μαζέψουν χρήμα. εντωμεταξυ αλλοι παροχοι που κοιταξα παραμένουν στα δυο λεπτα π.χ. omnivoice και yuboto. η ολλανδία ειναι η μόνη χώρα της εε που δεν χρεώνετε απο μοντυλυς με τα 2 λεπτά αλλα με 37 .... μου είπανε οτι το ερευνούνε μηπως εχει γίνει λάθος απο του συνεργάτες που χρησιμοποιούν αλλα εκει καταλήγουμε οτι τελικά δεν ελέγχουν τις τιμες που περνάνε στους τιμοκαταλόγους τους? ειναι οτι δώσουν στο εξωτερικό?
> 
> επειδή ειμαστε εταιρία βρίσκω γενικά την όλη εξυπηρέτηση ποιο πολύ σχεδιασμένη για λιανική. για μένα θεωρώ οτι μας φάγανε 15 ευρώ και τώρα κοιτάω για τον επόμενο πάροχο προς δοκιμή.
> 
> παραθετω εδω τον τιμοκατάλογο. η ολλανδικες αντίλλες κινητό που δεν ειναι μεσα στην ΕΕ ειναι φθηνότερες απο το να καλέσεις σταθερό στην ολλανδία.
> 
> Netherlands 	+31 	0.3685 €/λεπτό 	
> 
> Netherlands Antilles 	+599 	0.1237 €/λεπτό 	
> ...


Το 37 λεπτά μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό, ακόμα και από...διασύνδεση ΟΤΕ αν τερμάτιζαν τις κλήσεις. Θα πρότεινα να στείλεις έγγραφο αίτημα όπου να αμφισβητείς τη χρέωση κτλ και να αιτείσαι την ανάλογη πίστωση.

----------


## beez

σημερα νωρίτερα έλαβα την παρακάτω απάντηση απο την modulus. Να αναφέρω απλώς οτι μεχρι και αυτη τη στιγμή που γράφονται αυτες οι γραμμές ο τιμοκατάλογος της εταιρίας ακόμα δεν έχει διορθωθεί και παραμένει στα 37 λεπτά το λεπτό προς ολλανδια, εμείς έχουμε μείνει χωρίς κλήσεις προς το εξωτερικό απο τις 12/7 οπου και μηδενίστηκε το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού με αυτό το τρόπο και ακόμα δεν έχει πιστωθεί η διαφορά πίσω - το επεξεργάζονται...
κατα δήλωση της εταιρίας το πρόβλημα υπάρχει απο τις 11/07 αλλα που ακούστηκε να πρέπει να ανακαλύψει τα προβλήματα ο πελάτης και να υφίσταται στο ενδιάμεσο τις συνέπειες τους μέχρι να αποκατασταθούν.

θα μου πείτε αν είχα τοση ανάγκη τις υπηρεσίες γιατι δεν έκανες κατι, π.χ να συμπληρώσεις υπολοιπο οι να πάς σε άλλο πάροχο. βασικά το θεώρησα γαμώ το φιλότιμο μου να δώσω χρήματα σε μια εταιρία που φέρετε με αυτο τον τρόπο προς τους πελάτες της. σημερα ενεργοποιησα δοκιμαστικο sip trunk με την yuboto η οποιοι με ενημερωσαν οτι για πελάτες με κάποιο ογκο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του postpaid, δηλαδή με έκδοση μηνιαίου λογαριασμού αντί να χρειάζετε να συμπληρώνεις χρήματα πριν να μιλήσεις και απο πρωτη εντύπωση μου φαίνετε οτι ειναι καλύτερη περίπτωση για εταιρίες σε σχέση με την υπάρχουσα λύση.





Σε συνέχεια της διερεύνησης που πραγματοποιήσαμε για την υπερχρέωση του λογαριασμού σας κατόπιν πραγματοποίησης εξερχόμενων κλήσεων προς σταθερά δίκτυα Ολλανδίας, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι πρόκειται όντως για συστημικό λάθος συνεργαζόμενου παρόχου που εξυπηρετεί τις κλήσεις μας προς Ολλανδία.

Θα ακολουθήσει σχετική πίστωση στους λογαριασμούς των συνδρομητών μας και τροποποίηση του τιμοκαταλόγου με βάση τις πραγματικά ισχύουσες χρεώσεις προς σταθερά Ολλανδίας, ήτοι 0,0151€/λεπτό + ΦΠΑ & τέλος σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

Σημειώστε ότι θα ενημερωθείτε αναλυτικά για την πίστωση με νεότερο email.

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας και ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία που υποστήκατε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> σημερα νωρίτερα έλαβα την παρακάτω απάντηση απο την modulus. Να αναφέρω απλώς οτι μεχρι και αυτη τη στιγμή που γράφονται αυτες οι γραμμές ο τιμοκατάλογος της εταιρίας ακόμα δεν έχει διορθωθεί και παραμένει στα 37 λεπτά το λεπτό προς ολλανδια, εμείς έχουμε μείνει χωρίς κλήσεις προς το εξωτερικό απο τις 12/7 οπου και μηδενίστηκε το υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού με αυτό το τρόπο και ακόμα δεν έχει πιστωθεί η διαφορά πίσω - το επεξεργάζονται...
> κατα δήλωση της εταιρίας το πρόβλημα υπάρχει απο τις 11/07 αλλα που ακούστηκε να πρέπει να ανακαλύψει τα προβλήματα ο πελάτης και να υφίσταται στο ενδιάμεσο τις συνέπειες τους μέχρι να αποκατασταθούν.
> 
> θα μου πείτε αν είχα τοση ανάγκη τις υπηρεσίες γιατι δεν έκανες κατι, π.χ να συμπληρώσεις υπολοιπο οι να πάς σε άλλο πάροχο. βασικά το θεώρησα γαμώ το φιλότιμο μου να δώσω χρήματα σε μια εταιρία που φέρετε με αυτο τον τρόπο προς τους πελάτες της. σημερα ενεργοποιησα δοκιμαστικο sip trunk με την yuboto η οποιοι με ενημερωσαν οτι για πελάτες με κάποιο ογκο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα του postpaid, δηλαδή με έκδοση μηνιαίου λογαριασμού αντί να χρειάζετε να συμπληρώνεις χρήματα πριν να μιλήσεις και απο πρωτη εντύπωση μου φαίνετε οτι ειναι καλύτερη περίπτωση για εταιρίες σε σχέση με την υπάρχουσα λύση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Υποθέτω ότι όλοι υποστηρίζουν postpaid αλλά όπως είπες και συ για κάποιο όγκο  :Razz:  με SIP χρεώσεις είναι, υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, αρκετά λεπτά ομιλίας ο "κάποιος όγκος". Εγώ δηλαδή δε θα ρώταγα καν  :Razz:  από κει και πέρα ελπίζω να βγάλεις άκρη με το λάθος  :Smile:

----------


## novatron

Σκέφτομαι να μεταπηδήσω στη Modulus για τηλεφωνία. Είμαι καινούριος χρήστης Forthnet (προερχόμενος απο Cyta).
Αυτά στα οποία θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας είναι τα εξής:

α) Το μαυρο pirelli της cyta που μου εμεινε και ειναι VoIP θα μπορέσει να παίξει με τη Modulus? (έχω το admin password και προσβαση σε ολες τις ρυθμισεις του, μαζι και του VoIP)

β) Επειδη έχω συμβόλαιο 2 χρόνια πλέον με τη Nova, θα μου επιτρέψουν τη φορητότητα του τηλ. αριθμού (και μόνο); Η δεσμεύομαι να έχω τηλεφωνία για τα δυο χρόνια από αυτούς; Τι κάνουν οι πάροχοι σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα - συμβόλαια; Αναρωτιέμαι μηπως σου βγάζουν καινούριο αριθμό PSTN με το ζόρι, με την ανάλογη χρέωση πάντα.

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει η ποιότητα της Modulus είναι πολύ καλή οπότε αν συντρέχουν οι δύο παραπάνω συνθήκες αυτή θα προτιμήσω.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## astbox

Μπορείς να έχεις συμπληρωματικά τηλεφωνία από την Modulus αλλά δεν μπορείς να καταργήσεις την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση στη nova. Αν είχες πολλούς αριθμούς πάνω στην ίδια σύνδεσης θα μπορούσες να μεταφέρεις ένα στην modulus.
Αν έχεις μόνο ένα, μεταφορά του σε άλλο πάροχο σημαίνει κατάργηση της σύνδεσης οπότε no internet για να μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις την modulus.
Τα router που δίνουν οι πάροχοι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν αντάπτορας voip γιατί προσπαθούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον πάροχο μέσω της adsl θύρας οπότε δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις πίσω από αυτό της nova για να περάσεις εκεί τον λογαριασμό σου.

Αν δεν έχεις τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και πρόκειται για οικιακή χρήση θα σου πρότεινα να μείνεις με τον πάροχο σου.  :Smile:

----------


## novatron

> Μπορείς να έχεις συμπληρωματικά τηλεφωνία από την Modulus αλλά δεν μπορείς να καταργήσεις την τηλεφωνική σύνδεση στη nova. Αν είχες πολλούς αριθμούς πάνω στην ίδια σύνδεσης θα μπορούσες να μεταφέρεις ένα στην modulus.
> Αν έχεις μόνο ένα, μεταφορά του σε άλλο πάροχο σημαίνει κατάργηση της σύνδεσης οπότε no internet για να μπορέσεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις την modulus.
> Τα router που δίνουν οι πάροχοι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν αντάπτορας voip γιατί προσπαθούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τον πάροχο μέσω της adsl θύρας οπότε δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις πίσω από αυτό της nova για να περάσεις εκεί τον λογαριασμό σου.
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και πρόκειται για οικιακή χρήση θα σου πρότεινα να μείνεις με τον πάροχο σου.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. H πληροφορια για τη διαφορα voip router και voip adapter πολύ χρήσιμη. Χρησιμοποιώ το router της cyta που μου έμεινε, να υποθέσω ότι θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε πάροχο VoIP αφού είναι συνδεδεμένο με την adsl θύρα;

Σκέφτομαι για να είμαι οκ με το συμβόλαιο, να ζητήσω να μου βγάλει καινούριο αριθμό pstn η nova (τον οποίο δε θα πολυχρησιμοποιώ) και να μεταφέρω τον παλιό σε VoIP πάροχο. Προφανώς θα έχει ένα κόστος η ενεργοποίηση αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα θα αξίζει τον κόπο. Θα κοιτάξω αν γίνεται.

----------


## kmpatra

Αν θυμάμαι καλά κοστίζει επιπλέον 10 ευρώ το μήνα ο 2ος αριθμός στη nova και δεν είναι pstn αλλά voip. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει δέσμευση ή ποινή για την φορητότητα του 2ου αριθμού,θεωρώ ότι δεν σε συμφερει.

----------


## stereo

Εγώ πάντως θα σου πρότεινα να κρατήσεις το νούμερο σου όπως είναι στη Nova και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το just call της modulus αν θες. Με το just call δε σου δίνουν νούμερο και δεν έχεις πάγιο αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο εξερχόμενες και μάλιστα μπορείς να βάλεις το νούμερο της Nova να φαίνεται σαν caller ID. Αγοράζεις και ένα ωραίο fritzbox και κάνεις παπάδες. Θα δέχεσαι τις κλήσεις σου στη Nova που έτσι και αλλιώς πληρώνεις το πάγιο για την dsl και θα βγαίνεις με ότι θες nova/modulus κ.α.

----------


## novatron

> Εγώ πάντως θα σου πρότεινα να κρατήσεις το νούμερο σου όπως είναι στη Nova και να χρησιμοποιήσεις το just call της modulus αν θες. Με το just call δε σου δίνουν νούμερο και δεν έχεις πάγιο αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο εξερχόμενες και μάλιστα μπορείς να βάλεις το νούμερο της Nova να φαίνεται σαν caller ID. Αγοράζεις και ένα ωραίο fritzbox και κάνεις παπάδες. Θα δέχεσαι τις κλήσεις σου στη Nova που έτσι και αλλιώς πληρώνεις το πάγιο για την dsl και θα βγαίνεις με ότι θες nova/modulus κ.α.


Ωραία σκέψη, δε γνώριζα για το just call. Το μόνο "μειονέκτημα" οτι θα έχω δυο συσκευές.




> Αν θυμάμαι καλά κοστίζει επιπλέον 10 ευρώ το μήνα ο 2ος αριθμός στη nova και δεν είναι pstn αλλά voip. Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει δέσμευση ή ποινή για την φορητότητα του 2ου αριθμού,θεωρώ ότι δεν σε συμφερει.


Έναν αριθμό θα έχω στη nova. Ο "παλιός καλός" θα πάει στη Modulus. Νομίζω το θέμα είναι μόνο τι θα κοστίσει η αλλαγή αριθμού (έξοδα nova για τον καινούριο + φορητότητα modulus για τον παλιό). Οπότε το πάγιο της nova θα είναι το ίδιο, εκτός αν μου ξεφεύγει κάτι.

----------


## stereo

> Ωραία σκέψη, δε γνώριζα για το just call. Το μόνο "μειονέκτημα" οτι θα έχω δυο συσκευές.


 Εφοσον παρεις το fritz δε θα εχεις. Σε μια συσκευη θα δεχεσαι τις κλησεις της nova και θα πραγματοποιεις κλησεις με οποιο παροχο θες. Μαλιστα μπορεις να εχεις και dialing rules δηλαδη να δρομολογει τις κλησεις το fritz αυτοματα απο τον επιθυμητο παροχο αναλογα με το προθεμα του αριθμου. π.χ να βγαινεις με nova στα σταθερα και με modulus κινητα ή/και διεθνη.

----------


## astbox

H ιδέα του stereo νομίζω είναι η καλύτερη προσέγγιση που μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------


## novatron

Τα Fritz!Box είναι κάπως ακριβά. :-/ Απ ότι καταλαβαίνω πάντως όλοι παραμιλάνε γι αυτά σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε συνοπτικά τι προσφέρουν γενικά αυτές οι συσκευές, τι το καλύτερο έχουν από τα άλλα modem/router;

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Ότι διαφορές μπορεί να έχουν μεταξύ τους αυτοκίνητα, τηλεοράσεις, υπολογιστές και άλλες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές με διαφορά στην τιμή, άσχετα αν κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά.
Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα είναι οι δυνατότητες, η αξιοπιστία που έχουν και η παραμετροποίηση με εναλλακτό firmware (Freetz). Σε ένα απλό χρήστη ως λειτουργία modem/router ίσως να φαίνεται αδιανόητο το αυξημένο κόστος, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές σε αυτή την τιμή που να προσφέρουν όσα ένα Fritz, με σπουδαιότερο όλων την λειτουργία ενός μικρού αλλά πλήρους τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που μπορεί να συνδεθούν πάνω του πληθώρα συσκευών (αναλογικών, ISDN, DECT και IΡ).

----------


## novatron

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ότι διαφορές μπορεί να έχουν μεταξύ τους αυτοκίνητα, τηλεοράσεις, υπολογιστές και άλλες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές με διαφορά στην τιμή, άσχετα αν κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά.
> Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα είναι οι δυνατότητες, η αξιοπιστία που έχουν και η παραμετροποίηση με εναλλακτό firmware (Freetz). Σε ένα απλό χρήστη ως λειτουργία modem/router ίσως να φαίνεται αδιανόητο το αυξημένο κόστος, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλές συσκευές σε αυτή την τιμή που να προσφέρουν όσα ένα Fritz, με σπουδαιότερο όλων την λειτουργία ενός μικρού αλλά πλήρους τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που μπορεί να συνδεθούν πάνω του πληθώρα συσκευών (αναλογικών, ISDN, DECT και IΡ).


Fair enough. Προς το παρόν με βλέπω για δεύτερη συσκευή και just call της modulus. Όταν υπάρξει λίγο μεγαλύτερη άνεση λογικά θα τσιμπήσω ένα Fritz!.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες/γνώμες/συμβουλές, το εκτιμώ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## stereo

> Fair enough. Προς το παρόν με βλέπω για δεύτερη συσκευή και just call της modulus. Όταν υπάρξει λίγο μεγαλύτερη άνεση λογικά θα τσιμπήσω ένα Fritz!.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις πληροφορίες/γνώμες/συμβουλές, το εκτιμώ!


Εγω παντως αγορασα 7170 απο γερμανικο ebay με 10+7 ευρω μεταφορικα και 7270 με 35+8 ευρω. Θελει λιγο να παιδευτεις βεβαια να το μετατρεψεις απο γερμανικο σε international ή να ξερεις την Γερμανικην.

----------


## astbox

Αν θες μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο ip μοντέλο της Gigaset που δέχεται κανονική και voip γραμμή στην ίδια συσκευή. Επίσης παίρνει extra ακουστικά μου μπορείς να αντιστοιχείς στο καθένα να χτυπάει ένας συγκεκριμένος voip λογαριασμός.

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/424514/Gigaset-A510-IP.html

----------


## novatron

> Αν θες μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο ip μοντέλο της Gigaset που δέχεται κανονική και voip γραμμή στην ίδια συσκευή. Επίσης παίρνει extra ακουστικά μου μπορείς να αντιστοιχείς στο καθένα να χτυπάει ένας συγκεκριμένος voip λογαριασμός.
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/424514/Gigaset-A510-IP.html


Ήταν στις σκέψεις μου astbox, να πάρω ένα καλό τηλεφωνάκι με IP και αναλογική είσοδο. Είναι μια καλή επένδυση και κρατάει τα πράγματα πιο modular (ξεχωριστό router) που μου αρέσει σαν προσεγγιση. Σε ευχαριστώ για το link my friend.

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Η λύση του Gigaset IΡ είναι καλή για κάποιον που δεν έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις. Δε συγκρίνεται με τις δυνατότητες ενός τηλεφωνικού κέντρου όπως είναι το Fritz.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το Fritz να παίζει ως router. Κάλλιστα μπορεί να παίξει ως μια απλή δικτυακή συσκευή. Αυτή είναι η ομορφιά του. Με μία απλή ρύθμιση, αλλάζει η κατάσταση λειτουργίας του και μάλιστα ανάλογα σε ποια είναι, εξαφανίζονται οι αντίστοιχες επιλογές στο μενού.

----------


## stereo

Μήπως έχουμε κάποιο νέο σχετικά με το g711 στις εισερχόμενες; Υποτίθεται ότι θα γινόταν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## jlian

Στη modulus ο χρόνος κυλά αργά.... πολύ αργά...

----------


## stereo

> Στη modulus ο χρόνος κυλά αργά.... πολύ αργά...


Σε μένα πήγαινε αυτό;
Ακόμα δεν έχουν κάνει το g711?

----------


## jlian

Φυσικά και όχι. Το jack daniels ωριμάζει ακόμα...  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Μήνυμα στις 2/10:

"Καλημέρα σας,

Οι ενεργοποιημένοι codecs στο δίκτυο της modulus ανέρχονται σε 6 και είναι οι: G.722, G.711 (α-law και μ-law), G.729, speex (mode 3, CBR @ 8 kHz), G.726 και GSM (FR).

Από το δικό μας άκρο, υποστηρίζονται όλοι οι codecs που αναφέρθηκαν στο προηγούμενο email, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του G711.

Ωστόσο, πολλοί πάροχοι, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του OTE δεν υποστηρίζουν άλλους codecs πλην του G729, με αποτέλεσμα να παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των εισερχομένων κλήσεων λόγω συμπίεσης. 

Στο άμεσο διάστημα, έχουμε δρομολογήσει ενέργειες οι οποίες θα ξεπεράσουν τον περιορισμό αυτό και πλέον θα παρέχεται τουλάχιστον G711 end-to-end (ποιότητα ISDN) και υπό προϋποθέσεις G722 end-to-end.

Με εκτίμηση"

Δεν ξέρω εαν βελτίωσαν κάτι στο μεταξύ, πάντως μπορώ να πω πως η ποιότητα ήχου στις εισερχόμενες είναι ικανοποιητική πλέον ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου, παρότι G729.

----------


## puntomania

> Μήνυμα στις 2/10:
> 
> "Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Οι ενεργοποιημένοι codecs στο δίκτυο της modulus ανέρχονται σε 6 και είναι οι: G.722, G.711 (α-law και μ-law), G.729, speex (mode 3, CBR @ 8 kHz), G.726 και GSM (FR).
> 
> Από το δικό μας άκρο, υποστηρίζονται όλοι οι codecs που αναφέρθηκαν στο προηγούμενο email, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του G711.
> 
> Ωστόσο, πολλοί πάροχοι, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του OTE δεν υποστηρίζουν άλλους codecs πλην του G729, με αποτέλεσμα να παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των εισερχομένων κλήσεων λόγω συμπίεσης. 
> ...


Και σε μένα το ίδιο στείλανε

----------


## stereo

> Φυσικά και όχι. Το jack daniels ωριμάζει ακόμα...


Πιστευω να οριμασει μεχρι τον Μαρτιο, γιατι αλλιως μενω yuboto και αναγκαστικα θα παει χαμενο!  :Laughing:

----------


## jlian

> Πιστευω να οριμασει μεχρι τον Μαρτιο, γιατι αλλιως μενω yuboto και αναγκαστικα θα παει χαμενο!


Ετσι!




> Μήνυμα στις 2/10:
> 
> "Ωστόσο, πολλοί πάροχοι, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του OTE δεν υποστηρίζουν άλλους codecs πλην του G729, με αποτέλεσμα να παρατηρείται διαφορά στην ποιότητα των εισερχομένων κλήσεων λόγω συμπίεσης.


Fairy Tales. Ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει G711 και είναι ο μόνος πάροχος από τον οποίον έχεις ποιοτικό (τουλάχιστον ποιοτικότερο από τους υπόλοιπους) εισερχόμενο στην modulus.

----------


## sdikr

> Ετσι!
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy Tales. Ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ υποστηρίζει G711 και είναι ο μόνος πάροχος από τον οποίον έχεις ποιοτικό (τουλάχιστον ποιοτικότερο από τους υπόλοιπους) εισερχόμενο στην modulus.


Αρκετοί πάροχοι επιλέγουν codecs με συμπίεση κατά την διασύνδεση με άλλους παρόχους.
Το ότι υποστηρίζει κάποιος στο δικό του δίκτυο g711 δεν σημαίνει οτι το υποστηρίζει και στην διασύνδεση με το 2ο πάροχο

----------


## jlian

> Αρκετοί πάροχοι επιλέγουν codecs με συμπίεση κατά την διασύνδεση με άλλους παρόχους.
> Το ότι υποστηρίζει κάποιος στο δικό του δίκτυο g711 δεν σημαίνει οτι το υποστηρίζει και στην διασύνδεση με το 2ο πάροχο


Με την modulus έχει G711. Είναι τόσο εμφανής η διαφορά στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ που αποκλείεται να πρόκειται για κάποια "καλή υλοποίηση του G.729". Το τελευταίο το έχω δει στην πράξη με εισερχόμενες από Forthnet που είναι γνωστό ότι χρησιμοποιεί G.729.  Μια κλάση ανώτερες από εισερχόμενες Wind, Cyta, Vodafone.

----------


## dimangelid

> Με την modulus έχει G711. Είναι τόσο εμφανής η διαφορά στις εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ που αποκλείεται να πρόκειται για κάποια "καλή υλοποίηση του G.729". Το τελευταίο το έχω δει στην πράξη με εισερχόμενες από Forthnet που είναι γνωστό ότι χρησιμοποιεί G.729.  Μια κλάση ανώτερες από εισερχόμενες Wind, Cyta, Vodafone.


Με την Modulus είναι G729, μόλις το δοκίμασα. Έχω ΟΤΕ ISDN. Στον Asterisk μου στο trunk με την Modulus έχω ενεργοποιημένο μόνο τον alaw, οπότε δεν παίζει πρόβλημα από την πλευρά μου. Όταν βγάζω εξερχόμενες από την Modulus γίνονται όλες με G711. Αντιθέτως εισερχόμενες από Forthnet και εξερχόμενες προς Forthnet γίνονται πάντα με G711, την στιγμή που η Forthnet ακόμα και στις κλήσεις εντός του δικτύου της παίζει με G729!!!

Εκτός της Modulus έχω έναν αριθμό και στην Intertelecom. Και εκεί οι εισερχόμενες είναι με G729 αλλά με πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα από την Modulus.

Στην φωνή υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιοι να μην μπορούν να ξεχωρίσουν τον G729. Στην μουσική αναμονής όμως η διαφορά είναι εμφανέστατη. Εγώ πάντα με την μουσική το δοκιμάζω και δεν πέφτω έξω ποτέ  :Smile:

----------


## jlian

Όντως μόνο σε φωνή έχω δυο παραδείγματα (διαφορετικά) από  ΟΤΕ και ομολογώ ότι με εξέπληξε. 
Πάντως έτσι εξηγείται η ποιότητα στην Forthnet.  Φαντάζομαι η Wind θα παίζει με G.729

----------


## dimangelid

> Όντως μόνο σε φωνή έχω δυο παραδείγματα (διαφορετικά) από  ΟΤΕ και ομολογώ ότι με εξέπληξε. 
> Πάντως έτσι εξηγείται η ποιότητα στην Forthnet.  Φαντάζομαι η Wind θα παίζει με G.729


Προς ελληνικούς voip παρόχους όλοι στέλνουν κλήσεις με g729, εκτός της Forthnet με την modulus που γνωρίζω την περίπτωση και την ανέφερα.

Γενικά όμως η Wind έπαιζε πάντα με G711

----------


## jlian

> Γενικά όμως η Wind έπαιζε πάντα με G711


Ναι, προς τους Voip παρόχους εννοούσα. Θεωρητικά τότε είναι πολύ περιορισμένα τα πράγματα που μπορεί να κάνει η modulus,  και η κάθε modulus.

----------


## svizi

> Αν θες μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιο ip μοντέλο της Gigaset που δέχεται κανονική και voip γραμμή στην ίδια συσκευή. Επίσης παίρνει extra ακουστικά μου μπορείς να αντιστοιχείς στο καθένα να χτυπάει ένας συγκεκριμένος voip λογαριασμός.
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/424514/Gigaset-A510-IP.html


 Να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το έξτρα ακουστικό. Επειδή έχω το Α510 και το ακουστικό μετά από τόσα χρόνια χρήση έχει αρχίσει και χαλάει. Αν ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρω ακουστικό;

----------


## Panagioths

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το έξτρα ακουστικό. Επειδή έχω το Α510 και το ακουστικό μετά από τόσα χρόνια χρήση έχει αρχίσει και χαλάει. Αν ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρω ακουστικό;


Θα με ενδιέφερε κι εμένα αυτό!

----------


## astbox

Κάποτε είχα δοκιμάσει να κάνω register στην βάση ένα άλλο gigaset handset και δούλεψε. Επειδή το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο είναι πλέον εκτός παραγωγής αγοράζεις ή ότι βρεις στο skroutz από στοκ ή παίρνεις ένα φτηνό gigaset και δοκιμάζεις να το κάνεις register αλλά χωρίς να ξέρεις αν θα δουλέψει σίγουρα.  :Crying:

----------


## thourios

Υπάρχουν στο amazon. Από Ελλάδα κάποια ακουστικά έχουν κρυμμένο μενού voip οπότε πάμε με δύο μπαταρίες ανά χείρας και δοκιμάζουμε αφού ρωτήσουμε τον πωλητή.
Στο site της gigaset υπήρχε πίνακας συμβατότητες. Ακόμα και το παλιό c45 ακουστικό έχει μενού voip

----------


## svizi

Λες αυτό το site. Πολύ ενδιαφέρον...

http://www.gigaset.com/en_en/cms/hom...SETA510IP.html

----------


## thourios

Μάλλον αυτό ή το έχουν διαμορφώσει έτσι. Πριν ένα μήνα θυμάμαι μου είχαν στείλει offer από amazon για δύο ακουστικά τιμή σκότωμα αλλά είμαι κομπλέ. Είμαι με βάση c470ip πολύ παλιά. Στο μεταξύ σταματήσουν και την υπηρεσία services καιρός κτλ.
Άλλωστε άχρηστο ήταν πλέον.

----------


## jlian

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το έξτρα ακουστικό. Επειδή έχω το Α510 και το ακουστικό μετά από τόσα χρόνια χρήση έχει αρχίσει και χαλάει. Αν ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρω ακουστικό;


Προτείνω αυτό:

https://www.amazon.de/Gigaset-C620-H...18&sr=8-1&th=1

Sehr gut!

----------


## dimangelid

Η Intertelecom έχει ξεκινήσει τις εισερχόμενες με G711 ( https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...37#post6296037 ) 
Η Modulus ακόμα G729...

----------


## jlian

Είπαμε, ωριμάζει το Jack Daniels....

----------


## gvard

Καλημέρα,

Πιλοτικά ενεργοποίησαν τα νούμερα μου με G.711 στις εισερχόμενες. Ενώ πριν από ΟΤΕ καλούσα το σταθερό ΟΤΕ και τη Modulus και είχα εμφανή διαφορά στην ποιότητα, πλέον καλώ και τα δύο και έχω ακριβώς ίδια ποιότητα!

----------


## dimangelid

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα νέα.
Το δοκίμαζα το πρωί και ήταν ακόμα με G729 οι 3εισερχόμενες.
Έκανα τώρα μερικές δοκιμές από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και κινητό Vodafone και ήταν όλες με G711!
Δεν ζήτησα κάτι από την Modulus  :Wink: 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ενεργοποίησε και η Omnivoice.

Θα δοκιμάσω περισσότερα το βράδυ και στις 2 εταιρίες και θα γράψω στα σχετικά θέματα  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Νεότερες δοκιμές μου, έδειξαν ότι από σταθερό ΟΤΕ όλες οι εισερχόμενες είναι με G711.

Από κινητό Vodafone κάποιες ελάχιστες πρέπει να έρχονται ακόμα με G729, δεν μπορώ να το πω όμως 100% σίγουρα. Η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία όμως είναι G711.

Από κινητό Cosmote επίσης όλες με G711.

----------


## jlian

Αντε να δούμε απο Wind πότε...

----------


## gvard

Τι, από Wind είναι G.729; Δεν αναφέρθηκε κάποιο test από Wind, το έκανες εσύ;

----------


## jlian

G.729 είναι από τη σταθερή, το κρίνω από την ποιότητα

----------


## dimangelid

Δεν αποκλείεται να φτάνει με άλλο codec από διαφορετικούς παρόχους.

Μέχρι πριν μερικούς μήνες π.χ. που δεν είχε κανείς G711 στις εισερχόμενες, από Forthnet προς Modulus ήταν με G711

----------


## pan.nl

Πριν 1-2 εβδομάδες έλαβα το παρακάτω μήνυμα έπειτα από ερώτησή μου σχετικά με το codec G.711:
"Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι η εν λόγω αναβάθμιση στο δίκτυό μας έχει επέλθει μόνο στους αριθμούς που έχουν έρθει με φορητότητα στο δίκτυό μας. Στις επόμενες μέρες, αναμένεται να δοθεί  G711 end-to-end για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στο σύνολο του φασματός μας."

Ο δικός μου αριθμός δεν ήταν από φορητότητα. Χθες ωστόσο έλαβα κλήση από σταθερό Cosmote (VoIP) και η ποιότητα ήταν σαφώς βελτιωμένη σε σχέση με πριν. Οπότε πιθανολογώ πως το G.711 έχει πλέον ενεργοποιηθεί σε όλους.

----------


## gvard

Έγινε και επίσημο:

H modulus, σταθερή στον προσανατολισμό της για διάθεση πρωτοποριακών υπηρεσιών VoIP με τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, είναι ο πρώτος Ελληνικός VoIP πάροχος που προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της, τη δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων μέσω του πλήρως ασυμπίεστου codec G.711 (εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες).

Για κλήσεις εντός δικτύου modulus έχετε τη δυνατότητα να βιώσετε τη μοναδική εμπειρία τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας (High Definition Voice) και να ακούτε τους συνομιλητές σας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κρυστάλλινο ήχο χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.


Πηγή: https://www.modulus.gr/enhmerwsh/nea...te-codec-g711/

----------


## mazout

Η βελτίωση στις εισερχόμενες είναι σαφώς αισθητή. 

Well done το περιμέναμε καιρό τώρα.

----------


## antipages

Αναλυτικά:

05 ΦΕΒ 2018

*Ενεργοποίηση Codec G.711*

H modulus, σταθερή στον προσανατολισμό της για διάθεση πρωτοποριακών υπηρεσιών VoIP με τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, είναι ο πρώτος Ελληνικός VoIP πάροχος που προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της, τη δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων μέσω του πλήρως ασυμπίεστου codec *G.711 (εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες)*.

Για κλήσεις εντός δικτύου modulus έχετε τη δυνατότητα να βιώσετε τη μοναδική εμπειρία τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας *G.722* (High Definition Voice) και να ακούτε τους συνομιλητές σας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κρυστάλλινο ήχο χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.

Οι ενεργοποιημένοι codecs στο δίκτυο της modulus ανέρχονται σε 6 και είναι οι: G.722, G.711 (α-law και μ-law), G.729, speex (mode 3, CBR @ 8 kHz), G.726 και GSM (FR).

Οι codecs είναι ήδη ενεργοί στο σύνολο των συνδρομητών και δεν απαιτείται κάποια επιπλέον ενέργεια παραμετροποίησης.
Για τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, προτείνουμε να ρυθμίσετε την εφαρμογή ή τη συσκευή σας με την παρακάτω σειρά προτίμησης για τα codecs: *1) G.722, 2) G.711 a-law (ή PCMA), 3) G.729, 4) Speex (8 kHz).*
Για τη βέλτιστη επικοινωνία σε συνδέσεις Internet με χαμηλή ταχύτητα, προτείνουμε την ακόλουθη σειρά προτίμησης: *1) G.729, 2) Speex (8 kHz).*

Η κωδικοποίηση ήχου G.722 επιτρέπει την μετάδοση ηχητικού σήματος με δειγματοληψία συχνότητας 16 kHz, διπλάσια από αυτή του ασυμπίεστου codec G.711 που χρησιμοποιείται, για παράδειγμα, από τα ψηφιακά κυκλώματα ISDN. Τα codecs υψηλής πιστότητας έχει αποδειχθεί ότι διευκολύνουν την επικοινωνία όταν αυτή γίνεται σε περιβάλλον με θόρυβο. Επίσης, σημαντική είναι η συμβολή τους και σε χρήση για εφαρμογές τηλεδιάσκεψης, όπου οι συνομιλητές μπορεί να είναι πολλοί και ο συντονισμός της συζήτησης δύσκολος.

H κωδικοποίηση G.711 υποστηρίζεται από το σύνολο των VoIP συσκευών (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των VoIP adapters), ενώ η κωδικοποίηση G.722 υποστηρίζεται μόνο από VoIP τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που φέρουν την ένδειξη HD.

Τέλος, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η modulus διαθέτει απ' ευθείας IP διασυνδέσεις με την πλειοψηφία των Ελληνικών παρόχων μέσω του *Greek Internet Exchange (GR-IX)* του οποίου είναι ήδη μέλος από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014. Με αυτό τον τρόπο επιτυγχάνεται πολύ *χαμηλό latency (<30ms μέσω γραμμής adsl/vdsl*) και εκμηδενίζονται οι πιθανότητες για δικτυακά προβλήματα (πχ packet loss, jitter κλπ) που μπορεί να οφείλονταν σε τρίτα δίκτυα.

----------


## DVader

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

H modulus, σταθερή στον προσανατολισμό της για διάθεση πρωτοποριακών υπηρεσιών VoIP με τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, είναι ο πρώτος Ελληνικός VoIP πάροχος που προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της, τη δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων μέσω του πλήρως ασυμπίεστου codec G.711 (εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες).

Για κλήσεις εντός δικτύου modulus έχετε τη δυνατότητα να βιώσετε τη μοναδική εμπειρία τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας G.722 (High Definition Voice) και να ακούτε τους συνομιλητές σας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κρυστάλλινο ήχο χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας....

Έλαβα σήμερα πρωί αυτό το email...οπότε το κάνω paste

----------


## puntomania

μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν στην modulus, σε εισερχόμενη κλήση από εξωτερικό... βγάζει στην αναγνώριση όλο τον αριθμό? πχ  00490171... ή το εμφανίζει χωρίς τα μηδενικά πχ 490171....

----------


## dimangelid

> Αναλυτικά:
> 
> 05 ΦΕΒ 2018
> 
> *Ενεργοποίηση Codec G.711*
> 
> H modulus, σταθερή στον προσανατολισμό της για διάθεση πρωτοποριακών υπηρεσιών VoIP με τη βέλτιστη ποιότητα, είναι ο πρώτος Ελληνικός VoIP πάροχος που προσφέρει στους συνδρομητές της, τη δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησης κλήσεων μέσω του πλήρως ασυμπίεστου codec *G.711 (εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες)*.
> 
> Για κλήσεις εντός δικτύου modulus έχετε τη δυνατότητα να βιώσετε τη μοναδική εμπειρία τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων υψηλής πιστότητας *G.722* (High Definition Voice) και να ακούτε τους συνομιλητές σας με κάθε λεπτομέρεια και κρυστάλλινο ήχο χωρίς καμία επιπλέον χρέωση.
> ...


Τους πιάνω αδιάβαστους  :Smile:  Ο πρώτος πάροχος που έδωσε G711 στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις είναι η Intertelecom, πριν 2 μήνες: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...37#post6296037

Στις εξερχόμενες έδινε G711 και η Modulus ανέκαθεν.

----------


## skoupas

Πολύ καθαρότερος ο ήχος στις εισερχόμενες.

----------


## DVader

> Πολύ καθαρότερος ο ήχος στις εισερχόμενες.


Βασικά έχω την εντύπωση ότι ναι ισχύει αλλά θα το τσεκάρω καλύτερα σήμερα... που θα γίνουν πολλές..

----------


## jlian

Επιβεβαιώνω οτι βελτιώθηκε η ποιότητα άρδην. Οι εισερχομενες απο wind καλυτερες κι απο αυτές μέσω του δικτύου φωνής της forthnet.

----------


## dimangelid

> Επιβεβαιώνω οτι βελτιώθηκε η ποιότητα άρδην. Οι εισερχομενες απο wind καλυτερες κι απο αυτές μέσω του δικτύου φωνής της forthnet.


Η Forthnet στις εισερχόμενες παίζει με G729, εκτός από ορισμένες κλήσεις από κινητά Vodafone που γίνονται με G711.

Οι εξερχόμενες στην πλειοψηφία τους είναι με G711, εκτός φυσικά των περιπτώσεων που ο πάροχος-δέκτης τις λαμβάνει με G729.

Και φυσικά το πιο περίεργο, όλες οι κλήσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών Forthnet γίνονται με G729...

----------


## jlian

Ναι. Φαντάσου ότι πριν, η wind -> modulus ήταν χειρότερη της wind -> forthnet

----------


## puntomania

..έχει κάνα θέμα η modulus ρε παιδιά με ΟΤΕ?

γιατί δε βγάζω γραμμή... ενώ με yuboto..μια χαρά!

----------


## Kapnos

Όχι κανένα, εγώ κομπλέ in/out.

----------


## puntomania

τους πήρα τηλ... και μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ απέρριψε την κλήση...( ίσως λέει να ήταν down η τηλεφωνία του συνδρομητή που κάλεσα )... θα το παρακολουθήσω... γιατί μου ακούγετε κάπως αυτό!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> τους πήρα τηλ... και μου είπαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ απέρριψε την κλήση...( ίσως λέει να ήταν down η τηλεφωνία του συνδρομητή που κάλεσα )... θα το παρακολουθήσω... γιατί μου ακούγετε κάπως αυτό!!!


Αν είχες πρόβλημα μόνο προς έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό, δεν αποκλείεται αυτό που σου είπαν.

----------


## puntomania

> Αν είχες πρόβλημα μόνο προς έναν συγκεκριμένο αριθμό, δεν αποκλείεται αυτό που σου είπαν.


και σε δικά μου νούμερα οτε.. το ίδιο έκανε...

----------


## DVader

Δεν επιβεβαιώνω το πρόβλημα.. . μια χαρά είναι ...

----------


## BlueChris

Boys ολα καλά ? δεν μου δίνει εξωτερική γραμμή.... λεφτά έχει μέσα ο αριθμός μου, στο freepbx Μου δεν άλλαξα κάτι.. εσωτερικό με εσωτερικό επικοινωνούν αλλά αν καλέσω εξωτερικό αριθμό ή με πάρει κάποιος δεν ακούω τπτ... 

Χτες ήταν οκ...

----------


## sdikr

> Boys ολα καλά ? δεν μου δίνει εξωτερική γραμμή.... λεφτά έχει μέσα ο αριθμός μου, στο freepbx Μου δεν άλλαξα κάτι.. εσωτερικό με εσωτερικό επικοινωνούν αλλά αν καλέσω εξωτερικό αριθμό ή με πάρει κάποιος δεν ακούω τπτ... 
> 
> Χτες ήταν οκ...


Αυτά συνήθως είναι προβλήματα με ΝΑΤ,  για κάνε ενα τσεκ αν η Ip που σου δίνει το Modem στο status  είναι ίδια με αυτή που σου δίνει πχ το whatismyip

----------


## BlueChris

> Αυτά συνήθως είναι προβλήματα με ΝΑΤ,  για κάνε ενα τσεκ αν η Ip που σου δίνει το Modem στο status  είναι ίδια με αυτή που σου δίνει πχ το whatismyip


Βασικά έκανα reboot όλους τους Αγίους Αναργύρους και συνήλθε  :Smile:

----------


## k.m.

Κάποιος που έχει συναγερμό μπορεί να μου πει αν έχει δει κάποιο θέμα με το κέντρο λήψης σημάτων ? 

Με fax ok ? (αυτό δεν με καίει και τόσο).

- - - Updated - - -

επίσης αν θέλω να μεταφέρω ISDN με 2 αριθμούς (κεφαλικό + msn) πρέπει να πάρω 2 πακέτα ?

βλέπω ότι κάθε πακέτο έχει 2 κανάλια φωνής αλλά ένα αριθμό.

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι έχεις σε ISDN, θα έχεις και σε VoIP με 2 κανάλια και στο ίδιο κόστος.

----------


## Kapnos

Παίρνεις ένα πακέτο με 1 αριθμό και 2 κανάλια στα 15€ και άλλο έναν μόνο αριθμό χωρίς κανάλια στα 12€ και τον κουμπώνεις πάνω στο άλλο πακέτο.

----------


## jkoukos

Για ποιόν λόγο;
Υπάρχει VoIP με ένα κανάλι, που είναι το αντίστοιχο του PSTN, όπως υπάρχει και αυτό με 2 κανάλια αντίστοιχο του ISDN.
Στο δεύτερο παίζουν κανονικά μέχρι 8 MSN με το ίδιο επιπλέον κόστος  που ισχύει στο ISDN.

----------


## Kapnos

Για στείλε link από το site της Modulus που το αναφέρει αυτό να το τσεκάρω.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν σου πω ότι τώρα που ανέφερες την εταιρεία κατάλαβα ότι τόση ώρα απαντώ σε σχετικό με αυτήν θέμα αλλά έγραψα για την υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ, θα με πιστέψεις;
Γράψε λάθος.

----------


## dimangelid

Θα ταξιδέψω σύντομα στο εξωτερικό και ήθελα να έχω ταυτόχρονα registered τον Asterisk στην Ελλάδα και το κινητό μου με Zoiper στο εξωτερικό.

Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μέσα σε 3 λεπτά μου έφτιαξαν και μου έστειλαν δεύτερο username & password. Οπότε παίζει μια χαρα, registered ταυτόχρονα και ο Asterisk και το κινητό, χτυπούν και στα 2 οι εισερχόμενες και κάνω ταυτόχρονα εξερχόμενες.

Πιο γρήγορα δεν με έχουν εξυπηρετήσει πουθενά  :Wink:

----------


## skoupas

Είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι και καταρτισμένοι στη modulus. Και η ποιότητα πλέον με το G711 στις κλήσεις είναι κορυφαία.

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Θα ταξιδέψω σύντομα στο εξωτερικό και ήθελα να έχω ταυτόχρονα registered τον Asterisk στην Ελλάδα και το κινητό μου με Zoiper στο εξωτερικό.
> 
> Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μέσα σε 3 λεπτά μου έφτιαξαν και μου έστειλαν δεύτερο username & password. Οπότε παίζει μια χαρα, registered ταυτόχρονα και ο Asterisk και το κινητό, χτυπούν και στα 2 οι εισερχόμενες και κάνω ταυτόχρονα εξερχόμενες.
> 
> Πιο γρήγορα δεν με έχουν εξυπηρετήσει πουθενά


Λογικά και με ένα username επιτρέπουν πολλαπλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις. Αν και δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω γιατί έχω συνδέσει το δικό μου σε vPBX και οι συσκευές / κινητά κάνουν σύνδεση πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## dimangelid

> Λογικά και με ένα username επιτρέπουν πολλαπλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις. Αν και δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω γιατί έχω συνδέσει το δικό μου σε vPBX και οι συσκευές / κινητά κάνουν σύνδεση πάνω σε αυτό.


Τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να φτιάξουν δεύτερο.

Το είχα δοκιμάσει παλιότερα και δεν δούλευαν σωστά οι εισερχόμενες.

----------


## skoupas

Αφού σου δίνουν 3 end points γιατί να μην τα έχεις? Με έναν κωδικό δεν παίζει σωστά το ταυτόχρονο register σε πολλές συσκευές. Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν χρόνια.

----------


## jlian

Οχι δεν δουλευει σωστα, ειδικα σε mobile networks. Ζητείστε την επιλογή με τα 3 end points

----------


## k.m.

> Κάποιος που έχει συναγερμό μπορεί να μου πει αν έχει δει κάποιο θέμα με το κέντρο λήψης σημάτων ? 
> 
> Με fax ok ? (αυτό δεν με καίει και τόσο).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> επίσης αν θέλω να μεταφέρω ISDN με 2 αριθμούς (κεφαλικό + msn) πρέπει να πάρω 2 πακέτα ?
> 
> βλέπω ότι κάθε πακέτο έχει 2 κανάλια φωνής αλλά ένα αριθμό.


Για το 1ο ερώτημα, κανένας με εμπειρία ... ?

----------


## puntomania

...έκανα αίτηση σήμερα για να πάω έναν αριθμό οτε... πρόσφατα πριν κάνα 2-3 βδομάδες... είχα βάλει χρήματα στο μητρώο μου ώστε να υπάρχουν για το όταν έρθει η ώρα της μεταφοράς... τελικά παίζουν την ίδια κασέτα με την yuboto... δεν πιάνονται αυτά.. και πρέπει να γίνει εξτρά κατάθεση!!!



Καλησπέρα κύριε ............ και συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση,

Οφείλουμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι θα χρειαστούν 30€ για να προχωρήσει η διαδικασία της φορητότητας και εν συνεχεία η ενεργοποίηση του αριθμού στη modulus.Τα χρήματα μπορεί να τα έχετε βάλει για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, εφόσον δεν υπήρχε προηγούμενη ενημέρωση ότι τα βάλατε για τον εν λόγω σκοπό. Η διαδικασία λοιπόν προχωράει και μέσω  e-mail θα ενημερωθείτε με την ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας.

Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία.

Με εκτίμηση,
--

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά... έκανε λάθος η κοπέλα... δεν είναι έτσι... τα χρήματα χρησιμοποιούνται κανονικά για όλα!!!

----------


## puntomania

inbound route...  DID σε freepbx 14... τι βάζουμε? το username δεν το δέχεται!!!

----------


## skoupas

Τον αριθμό έχω εγώ σκέτο 30210ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ σε freepbx13.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Σε 3CX τον έχω έτσι: 211800xxxx , δηλαδή χωρίς το 30 μπροστά.

----------


## puntomania

τους έστειλα μαιλ... γιατί μου είπαν να σεταρω το τρανκ πρώτα για να ολοκληρώσουν την μεταφορά...

σε freepbx12 το δε χετε το username στο 14 οχι!!!


αποτι κατάλαβα δεν θέλει την παύλα γιατί είναι της μορφής

px puntomania-pbx3

----------


## jlian

> Για το 1ο ερώτημα, κανένας με εμπειρία ... ?


Fax μέσω Τ.38 λειτουργεί άψογα, επίσης αναλογικό fax μια φορά που δοκίμασα, δούλεψε χωρίς προβλήματα.  Για το θέμα του συναγερμού τώρα, ζήτα demo από τη modulus για να σιγουρευτείς αν δουλεύει. Μπορεί κάτι να πάει στραβά στη μια από τις δυο άκρες. Αν και σκέφτομαι πως για λόγους ασφαλείας, δεν είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιήσεις ενσύρματο δίκτυο για επικοινωνία με το κέντρο. Καλύτερα μέσω κινητής.

----------


## k.m.

> Fax μέσω Τ.38 λειτουργεί άψογα, επίσης αναλογικό fax μια φορά που δοκίμασα, δούλεψε χωρίς προβλήματα.  Για το θέμα του συναγερμού τώρα, ζήτα demo από τη modulus για να σιγουρευτείς αν δουλεύει. Μπορεί κάτι να πάει στραβά στη μια από τις δυο άκρες. Αν και σκέφτομαι πως για λόγους ασφαλείας, δεν είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιήσεις ενσύρματο δίκτυο για επικοινωνία με το κέντρο. Καλύτερα μέσω κινητής.


ευχαριστώ.

ναι εχω θα έχω gsm ως backup του voip.

----------


## gjp

καλημέρα  την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με freepbx14?   και αν ναι πως γινεται εγγραφη στην υπηρεσια τηλεφνικα?

----------


## stereo

> καλημέρα  την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις με freepbx14?   και αν ναι πως γινεται εγγραφη στην υπηρεσια τηλεφνικα?


Εγώ παίζω απροβληματιστα σε freepbx 14. Επικοινωνείς μαζί τους με όποιον τρόπο θέλεις και σου στέλνουν σε mail τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά τα οποία συμπληρώνεις και τα στέλνεις πίσω μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που θα σου ζητήσουν.

----------


## gjp

> Εγώ παίζω απροβληματιστα σε freepbx 14. Επικοινωνείς μαζί τους με όποιον τρόπο θέλεις και σου στέλνουν σε mail τα απαραίτητα χαρτιά τα οποία συμπληρώνεις και τα στέλνεις πίσω μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά που θα σου ζητήσουν.


σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## sgiak

Αν μεταφέρω το σταθερό μου αριθμό στη modulus, θα μπορώ να ρυθμίζω το μόντεμ οπουδήποτε βρίσκομαι ώστε να με “ακολουθεί” το νούμερό μου και να μην χάνω κλήσεις;

----------


## netblues

Αν και δεν χρησιμοποιεις σωστους τεχνικα ορους, η κεντρικη ιδεα ειναι ναι.

----------


## DVader

> σε ευχαριστώ


Ενημερωτικά σου αναφέρω ότι παίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα χρόνια τώρα η κυρά Μοτσοουλους....

----------


## sgiak

> Αν και δεν χρησιμοποιεις σωστους τεχνικα ορους, η κεντρικη ιδεα ειναι ναι.


Ευχαριστώ.
Δύο επιπλέον διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις (ξανά χωρίς να γνωρίζω τους τεχνικούς όρους):

1) οι δύο χώροι που θέλω να δέχομαι κλήσεις στο ίδιο νούμερο, για να μην τις χάνω, είναι σε διαφορετικούς νομούς. Υπάρχει γεωργαφικός περιορισμός;

2) επειδή δεν μπορώ να τις βρω, υπάρχουν κάπου στη σελίδα της modulus οι οδηγίες για τη ρύθμιση του μόντεμ;

Και μία έξτρα ερώτηση:
3) υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να δέχομαι τις κλήσεις και στο κινητό, όπως νομίζω κάνει η yuboto;

----------


## skoupas

Όλα γίνονται. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί.

----------


## DVader

> Όλα γίνονται. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί.


Από την στιγμή που έχεις πολλά username μπορείς να τις πάρεις όπου θέλεις...

- - - Updated - - -




> Όλα γίνονται. Μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο. Είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί.


 :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Είναι η επιτομή της εξυπηρέτησης για μένα !

----------


## in2dark

Για μενα δυο ειναι οι εταιρειες που ξεχωριζουν σε customer service. Modulus και Cretaforce.
Το ξερω πως η δευτερη δεν εχει να κανει με voip αλλα απλα και οι δυο ειναι απιστευτες στην εξυπηρετηση.

Στο voip τις δοκιμασα ολες στο hosting εχω δοκιμασει 4-5. 

Οποτε στο θεμα μας, πηγαινε modulus αφοβα και ρωτα τους οτι θες. Θα σε βοηθησουν!

----------


## Nikiforos

Δλδ καλυτερα modulus απο Yuboto ?

----------


## stereo

> Δλδ καλυτερα modulus απο Yuboto ?


Επειδή τις δοκίμασα κι εγώ και τις 2, modulus χωρίς αμφιβολία. Στο support δεν συγκρίνονται με τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Επειδή τις δοκίμασα κι εγώ και τις 2, modulus χωρίς αμφιβολία. Στο support δεν συγκρίνονται με τίποτα.


Ευχαριστω, εχω κανει αιτηση inalan και θελω να δω τι να βαλω.
Απο τιμες ειναι ποιο καλη?

----------


## stereo

> Ευχαριστω, εχω κανει αιτηση inalan και θελω να δω τι να βαλω.
> Απο τιμες ειναι ποιο καλη?


Μέσω inalan οι τιμές είναι αυτές 

Αν δεν πας μέσω inalan η modulus είναι πολύ πιο φθηνή σαν πάγιο (15€ έναντι 36€). Απλά έτσι δεν έχουν προπληρωμένα πακέτα ομιλίας. Η χρονοχρέωση πρέπει να είναι η ίδια άνω κάτω.

----------


## Nikiforos

θελω μεσω inalan γιατι θελω προπληρωμενο χρονο, τωρα με τη pstn (nova) εχω 12ωρες κινητα, απεριοριστα αστικα και υπεραστικα και ειναι θεμα μετα που θα παω σε VOIP. 
Μαλιστα σκεφτομουν να αφησω την γραμμη για τηλεφωνια μονο. Αλλα ειχα τοσα θεματα καλωδιακα βλαβες δλδ που δεν θελω να ακουω για χαλκο.
Αν ηταν μονο για μενα οκ αλλα ειναι και αλλοι εδω και υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

> θελω μεσω inalan γιατι θελω προπληρωμενο χρονο, τωρα με τη pstn (nova) εχω 12ωρες κινητα, απεριοριστα αστικα και υπεραστικα και ειναι θεμα μετα που θα παω σε VOIP. 
> Μαλιστα σκεφτομουν να αφησω την γραμμη για τηλεφωνια μονο. Αλλα ειχα τοσα θεματα καλωδιακα βλαβες δλδ που δεν θελω να ακουω για χαλκο.
> Αν ηταν μονο για μενα οκ αλλα ειναι και αλλοι εδω και υπαρχει προβλημα.


βάλε κάτω πόσο μιλάς το μήνα... και δες που βγαίνεις... μπορεί να σου βγει πιο ακριβό μέσο ιναλαν...

----------


## Nikiforos

> βάλε κάτω πόσο μιλάς το μήνα... και δες που βγαίνεις... μπορεί να σου βγει πιο ακριβό μέσο ιναλαν...


οπως ειπα δεν ειμαι μονο εγω οποτε δεν μπορω να υπολογισω. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει ποιο ακριβα.

----------


## gjp

απιστευτη εξυπηρετηση και ευγενεια

----------


## Nikiforos

> απιστευτη εξυπηρετηση και ευγενεια


θα το δω αλλα με εχει ηδη σχεδόν πεισει να παω σε Modulus αλλα μεσω INALAN παντα, όταν μου ερθει με το καλο θελω πακετο.
Εχει το modulus home 1000 https://www.inalan.gr/Phone

----------


## kmpatra

Που υπάρχει αυτο που λες,με τη γιουμποτο δεν συνεργάζεται η inalan?

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει βάλει το link, όπου φαίνεται με ποιους παρόχους συνεργάζεται η Inalan (Modulus και Yuboto) και ποια πακέτα δίνει ο καθένας. Όμως αυτά ισχύουν μόνο αν κάνεις το αίτημα για τηλεφωνία μέσω της Inalan.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Που υπάρχει αυτο που λες,με τη γιουμποτο δεν συνεργάζεται η inalan?


Συνεργαζεται εχω βαλει το link, απλα τα προπληρωμενα πακετα χρονου ειναι συνεργασια των 2 αυτων VOIP παροχων με την ΙΝΑLAN, αν πας στην μια ή στην αλλη απλα χωρις οταν βαλεις INALAN τοτε δεν εχει προπληρωμενα και χρεωνεσαι ολα τα τηλεφωνα που κανεις.
Μπορει αλλους να τους συμφερει αλλους οχι.
Εγω απλα θελω να εχω προπληρωμενο πακετο και σκεφτομαι να παω στην μια ή στην αλλη οταν μπει η ιναλαν που εχω κανει αιτηση οχι αυτη την στιγμη.
Διαβαζω και ακουω γενικα καλύτερα λογια για την Modulus ομως και εχει αρκετα παραπανω λεπτα στα κινητα με ιδιο κοστος με την αλλη αλλα λιγοτερα 500λεπτα σε σταθερα.
Οποτε μαλλον για Modulus με βλεπω περισσοτερο.

Ερωτηση, αν βαλω Modulus μεσω ιναλαν που φυσικα ειναι κλειδωμενο το μηχανημα της.
Η ιδια η modulus μπορει να μου δωσει κωδικους VOIP να βαλω αλλου ή θα μου λεει οτι θες παιρνεις την ιναλαν?
Επισης μπορω καπου να βλεπω τι χρονο ομιλιας εχω διαθεσιμο? πως θα ξερω ποσος απομενει ?

----------


## jkoukos

Και σε ρωτώ πάλι; Σε ποιον πάροχο σταθερής σήμερα βλέπεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο τις κλήσεις και τον εναπομείναντα χρόνο, ώστε να επιθυμείς το ίδιο και στην Inalan;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και σε ρωτώ πάλι; Σε ποιον πάροχο σταθερής σήμερα βλέπεις σε πραγματικό χρόνο τις κλήσεις και τον εναπομείναντα χρόνο, ώστε να επιθυμείς το ίδιο και στην Inalan;


Στη nova βλέπω.....δλδ αμα δινει 1000 λεπτα στα κινητα οπως η modulus με το home 1000 που θα ξερω ποσα εχω κανει?
για κινητα λεω. Για σταθερα δεν δινουν οι αλλοι για απλα εχουν ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ!!!
Τουλαχιστον εδειχνε οταν ειχα λιγες ωρες, τωρα το εχει κανει 12ωρες και το ονομαζει απεριοριστα ισως να μην δειχνει δεν το βρισκω τωρα στην σελιδα της.
Αλλα ΑΛΛΟ να εχεις απειρες ωρες και αλλο πολυ λιγα λεπτα.
Νομιζω οτι οπως δειχνουν οι παροχοι καρτοκινητης δεν ειναι ΤΟΣΟ δυσκολο να δειχνουν και οι παροχοι VOIP...

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε Νικηφόρε θα μας τρελάνεις; Σταθερή τηλεφωνία θα έχεις και όχι κινητή. Τι ισχύει στην σταθερή όλων των παρόχων; Γιατί μπερδεύεις τα πακέτα προορισμών με την υπηρεσία;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Βρε Νικηφόρε θα μας τρελάνεις; Σταθερή τηλεφωνία θα έχεις και όχι κινητή. Τι ισχύει στην σταθερή όλων των παρόχων; Γιατί μπερδεύεις τα πακέτα προορισμών με την υπηρεσία;


*ΑΚΥΡΟ* το βρηκα οριστε γινεται τελικα....https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/faq/...C%CE%BF%CF%85/

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγχω σε πραγματικό χρόνο το υπόλοιπο μου;
Δημοσιεύτηκε : 14/09/2017 Τελευταία ανανέωση : 14/12/2017
Μέσω της πλατφόρμας my.modulus.gr, είναι εφικτό να ελέγχετε το διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο σας ανά πάσα στιγμή! Επιπρόσθετα, μπορείτε να πραγματοποιείτε τις πληρωμές σας, καθώς και να έχετε πρόσβαση σε πολλές ακόμη λειτουργίες, άμεσα και με ευκολία. Παρακαλούμε ανατρέξτε στην αντίστοιχη ενότητα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να καλείτε ανά πάσα στιγμή από τον modulus αριθμό σας στον αριθμό 13000 δωρεάν, προκειμένου να ενημερώνεστε για το διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο σας.

- - - Updated - - -

και εδω https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/faq/...%82-mymodulus/

Ποιες είναι συνολικά οι λειτουργίες της πλατφόρμας my.modulus;
Δημοσιεύτηκε : 14/09/2017 Τελευταία ανανέωση : 14/12/2017
Μέσω της πλατφόρμας my modulus, μπορείτε να απολαύσετε τις εξής παροχές:

Πλήρες ιστορικό των εισερχομένων και εξερχομένων κλήσεων σας, με δυνατότητα χρήσης φίλτρου ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις σας.
Άμεσο έλεγχο του διαθέσιμου υπολοίπου σας.
Δυνατότητα πληρωμής μέσω paypal καθώς και μέσω credit/debit card.
Ενεργοποίηση και απενεργοποίηση εκτροπής κλήσεως στα τερματικά σας.

Πλήρη λίστα των ενεργών σας υπηρεσιών.

----------


## jkoukos

Πάμε πάλι. Όλες οι εταιρείες σταθερής ΔΕΝ δίνουν πληροφορίες (σε πραγματικό χρόνο) για τις κλήσεις σε αριθμούς σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Ούτε και τυχόν εναπομείναντα χρόνο στα πακέτα που ΔΕΝ είναι απεριόριστα (και όλοι τους έχουν τέτοια). Όσον αφορά τις κλήσεις προς κινητά των παραπάνω σταθερών συνδέσεων, εξαίρεση στον κανόνα (όπως λες) αποτελεί η Nova.
Η σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας που θα κάνεις στην Inalan (ή σε όποιον VoIP πάροχο) είναι σταθερή.

Σου έγραψα και σε άλλο μήνυμα (νομίζω στο θέμα της Inalan) ότι σε VoIP πάροχο έχεις τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και ατομικό λογαριασμό online στη σελίδα του, όπου βλέπεις τις κλήσεις και το ποσό που έχεις ως υπόλοιπο (για να πραγματοποιήσεις κλήσεις πρέπει πρώτα να τον φορτίζεις, όπως στα καρτοκινητά).
Όμως μέσω της Inalan δεν έχεις αυτά τα στοιχεία και δεν έχεις ατομική σελίδα. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να ρωτήσεις στην Inalan πως λειτουργεί το πράγμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν μιλαω για την inalan ή την σελιδα της, για τους VOIP παροχους λεω και συγκεκριμενα την modulus και οπως εδειξα παραπανω γινεται αυτο που ρωτησα....
το οτι θα ειμαι μεσω της ιναλαν αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα ειμαι πελατης της Modulus.
Επειδη μαλλον κανεις δεν ξερει παραπανω επι αυτου θα ρωτησω την ιδια οταν ειναι...

- - - Updated - - -

Τα σχετικα με την INALAN οπως λες τα ειχαμε γραψει στο δικο της θεμα.
Τωρα ελεγα για τις σελιδες των ιδιων των παροχων VOIP, οταν ειχα ρωτησει κατι ψιλοσχετικα την inalan μου ειπαν να ρωτησω τους ιδιους τους παροχους.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι Νικηφόρε. Αν κάνεις την σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας στην Inalan είσαι πελάτης αυτής και όχι του VoIP παρόχου. Είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση με το DSL από καμπίνα όπου έχει κάποιος σύνδεση με την Nova και είναι πελάτης αυτής και άγνωστος για τον ΟΤΕ που παρέχει την υπηρεσία.

Σε εκείνο το θέμα σου είχα γράψει και πάλι ότι αν κάνεις σύνδεση με τον πάροχο (Modulus ή Yuboto) θα έχεις πρόσβαση στον ατομικό σου λογαριασμό αλλά δεν ισχύει με την Inalan. Απλά μάλλον δεν θυμάσαι ή δεν το είχες καταλάβει.

----------


## Nikiforos

θα το ρωτησω αυτο που λες, αν ισχυει γιατι αν ισχυει ειναι αρκετα κακο....δε νομιζω οτι ισχυει. Φανταζομαι το λες θεωρητικα γιατι πιστευεις οτι ετσι ειναι και δεν εχεις ρωτησει, ετσι δεν ειναι?
παντως μου ειχαν πει σε ερωτησεις ποιο τεχνικες να ρωτησω τους παροχους.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν ανατρέξεις στο θέμα της Inalan, θα δεις παλαιότερη απάντηση της εταιρείας ότι η σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας στους 2 παρόχους γίνεται από αυτούς και φροντίζει να ρυθμίσει τα στοιχεία στην κλειδωμένη συσκευή. Ο χρήστης δεν έχει καμία εξουσιοδότηση και καμία γνώση των στοιχείων σύνδεσης.
Χωρίς αυτά με ποιον τρόπο θα συνδεθείς σε ατομικό λογαριασμό του VoIP παρόχου (αν υπάρχει τέτοιος, που λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει).

----------


## CyberCr33p

Εάν θέλεις το νούμερο μόνο για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ή για περίπου 400 λεπτά το μήνα σε σταθερά τότε σε συμφέρει να πάρεις την υπηρεσία από Modulus απευθείας. Για παράδειγμα το νούμερο από Modulus εάν θυμάμαι καλά κοστίζει 15 ευρώ / έτος αντί για 24 ευρώ. Μέσω Inalan συμφέρει εάν καλείς κυρίως προς κινητά.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αν ανατρέξεις στο θέμα της Inalan, θα δεις παλαιότερη απάντηση της εταιρείας ότι η σύνδεση τηλεφωνίας στους 2 παρόχους γίνεται από αυτούς και φροντίζει να ρυθμίσει τα στοιχεία στην κλειδωμένη συσκευή. Ο χρήστης δεν έχει καμία εξουσιοδότηση και καμία γνώση των στοιχείων σύνδεσης.
> Χωρίς αυτά με ποιον τρόπο θα συνδεθείς σε ατομικό λογαριασμό του VoIP παρόχου (αν υπάρχει τέτοιος, που λογικά δεν θα υπάρχει).


θα τους ρωτησω οταν ειναι. Θελει και υπολογισμο το πραμα γιατι οπως ειπαμε και στο αλλο θεμα ειναι και κριμα να εχεις VOIP και να το κανεις αναλογικο το σημα και ξανα voip με το linksys spa 3102 που ηδη εχω, γιατι με κλειδωμενο το μηχανημα πως θα την στελνω την γραμμη οπου θελω?
αλλα θελω να κανω και υπολογισμους χρεωσεων.

Οποτε να μου πει καποιος με modulus τι λογαριασμους κανει τον μηνα και περιπου με τι χρηση? μιλαω για οικιακη.




> Εάν θέλεις το νούμερο μόνο για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ή για περίπου 400 λεπτά το μήνα σε σταθερά τότε σε συμφέρει να πάρεις την υπηρεσία από Modulus απευθείας. Για παράδειγμα το νούμερο από Modulus εάν θυμάμαι καλά κοστίζει 15 ευρώ / έτος αντί για 24 ευρώ. Μέσω Inalan συμφέρει εάν καλείς κυρίως προς κινητά.


μαλλον εχεις δικιο δεν εχουμε μονο εισερχομενες αλλα και αυτα που εχω χαμενα πανε δεν μιλαμε τοσο πολυ. Θελει υπολογισμο το πραμα.
Αν κανεις και λιγοτερα τηλεφωνα απο οσα δινουν, δινεις και 14 ευρω τον μηνα σιγουρα ειναι ποιο φτηνα να εισαι απευθειας στην εταιρια.

----------


## kmpatra

> Έχει βάλει το link, όπου φαίνεται με ποιους παρόχους συνεργάζεται η Inalan (Modulus και Yuboto) και ποια πακέτα δίνει ο καθένας. Όμως αυτά ισχύουν μόνο αν κάνεις το αίτημα για τηλεφωνία μέσω της Inalan.


στο κινητο φαινονταν μονο της yuboto τα πακετα στο λινκ γι'αυτο μπερδεύτηκα.

----------


## puntomania

αυτό το modFAX είναι κάτι καινούργιο?

https://www.modulus.gr/services/logismiko/modfax/

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχω modulus και ειναι σεταρισμενη πανω σε asterisk για ενα νουμερο, μπορει να κανει ταυτοχρονα registration αυτο το νουμερο και απο μια συσκευη sip client ανεξαρτητα απο τον αστερισκ ή γινεται μονο απο μια συσκευη ?
γιατι παλιοτερα που ειχα netone και ειχα ξεκλειδωσει το router τους και ειχα τους κωδικους αν εκανες μαζι απο αλλου registration ειχε θεματα, πχ αλλες φορες πηγαιναν οι κλησεις στην μια συσκευη, αλλες φορες στην αλλη, οτι νανε γινοτανε και το εχω απορια αυτο....

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπέρα, αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχω modulus και ειναι σεταρισμενη πανω σε asterisk για ενα νουμερο, μπορει να κανει ταυτοχρονα registration αυτο το νουμερο και απο μια συσκευη sip client ανεξαρτητα απο τον αστερισκ ή γινεται μονο απο μια συσκευη ?
> γιατι παλιοτερα που ειχα netone και ειχα ξεκλειδωσει το router τους και ειχα τους κωδικους αν εκανες μαζι απο αλλου registration ειχε θεματα, πχ αλλες φορες πηγαιναν οι κλησεις στην μια συσκευη, αλλες φορες στην αλλη, οτι νανε γινοτανε και το εχω απορια αυτο....


..νομίζω τους ενημερώνεις... και παίζει...

----------


## Nikiforos

σκεφτομουν να την στησω στον αστερισκ οταν με το καλο βαλω inalan και παω το σταθερο μου νουμερο σε αυτην (οχι μεσω της inalan ομως) και αν μπορω για ποιο αμεση αποκριση να συνδεθω πχ απευθειας απο το κινητο μου με εναν sip client, γιατι ο αστερισκ στο κινητο παιζει και μεσω openvpn αλλα και παρεμβαλεται και το ιντερνετ που τον εχει πανω του. Απορια το εχω δλδ κανω και την δουλεια μου μια χαρα και να μην γινεται ομως!

----------


## skoupas

Σου δίνουν 3 endpoints με διαφορετικά usernames και passwords για την ίδια γραμμή και παίζει σε μέχρι 3 συσκευές.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σου δίνουν 3 endpoints με διαφορετικά usernames και passwords για την ίδια γραμμή και παίζει σε μέχρι 3 συσκευές.


α ναι? ωραια ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> σκεφτομουν να την στησω στον αστερισκ οταν με το καλο βαλω inalan και παω το σταθερο μου νουμερο σε αυτην (οχι μεσω της inalan ομως) και αν μπορω για ποιο αμεση αποκριση να συνδεθω πχ απευθειας απο το κινητο μου με εναν sip client, γιατι ο αστερισκ στο κινητο παιζει και μεσω openvpn αλλα και παρεμβαλεται και το ιντερνετ που τον εχει πανω του. Απορια το εχω δλδ κανω και την δουλεια μου μια χαρα και να μην γινεται ομως!


ειναι πρακτικό... ειχα την Yuboto ετσι...

----------


## stelakis1914

> Σου δίνουν 3 endpoints με διαφορετικά usernames και passwords για την ίδια γραμμή και παίζει σε μέχρι 3 συσκευές.


Μπορεί να υπάρχει δωρεάν επικοινωνία μεταξύ των endpoints όπως είναι και στην omnivoice με τα εξαψήφια;

----------


## Nikiforos

> ειναι πρακτικό... ειχα την Yuboto ετσι...


ναι σιγουρα ειναι παρα πολυ πρακτικο, φανταζομαι η Modulus αμα γινω πελατης να βαλει ενα χερακι για τον αστερισκ ε? εχω κονσολατο και δεν εχω ξαναστησει με sip provider απευθειας.
Ποσα χρονια δουλευα με pstn γραμμη ή απλα εξοδο απο τις τηλεφωνικες εξοδους των μηχανηματων δλδ με netone, vivodi, ΟΤΕ ΙSDN και μετα σε voip router linksys SPA 3102.

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει σελίδα με οδηγίες για διάφορες συσκευές ακόμη και για Asterisk σε FreePBX περιβάλλον.
Δεν έχει αν θέλεις για καθαρό Asterisk, αλλά βάσει του FreePBX πρέπει απλά να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες εγγραφές στα σχετικά αρχεία.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχει σελίδα με οδηγίες για διάφορες συσκευές ακόμη και για Asterisk σε FreePBX περιβάλλον.
> Δεν έχει αν θέλεις για καθαρό Asterisk, αλλά βάσει του FreePBX πρέπει απλά να κάνεις τις κατάλληλες εγγραφές στα σχετικά αρχεία.


Ωραία ευχαριστώ θα δω εκεί.  Σκέτο αστερισκ δουλεύω κονσολα μόνο μαύρη και άραχνη, δεν έχω γραφικό και δεν θέλω κιόλας δεν τα μπορώ, μόνο trixbox είχα μάθει.  Τώρα με το nas είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα.

----------


## puntomania

> Ωραία ευχαριστώ θα δω εκεί.  Σκέτο αστερισκ δουλεύω κονσολα μόνο μαύρη και άραχνη, δεν έχω γραφικό και δεν θέλω κιόλας δεν τα μπορώ, μόνο trixbox είχα μάθει.  Τώρα με το nas είναι αλλιώς τα πράγματα.


Στεισε ενα freepbx... να εισαι πιο άνετος...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Στεισε ενα freepbx... να εισαι πιο άνετος...


τρελος παπας σε βαπτισε.... :Razz:  :Laughing: 
δεν ξερω απο τετοια πρεπει να τα μαθω ολα απο την αρχη και θελω και ενα μηχανημα.
Ποιος ο λογος?
το nas μερικες φορες εχει κλεισει online πανω απο χρονο!!! μιλαμε για την μεγαλυτερη αξιοπιστια που εχω δει ποτε απο ολα τα μηχανηματα που εχω!
μου φαινεται μπορει να παρει γραφικο οχι PBX μαλλον κατι της Qnap , αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει.
Εξαλου ετσι με εχουν μαθει και ετσι τα στηνω.
Αμα δεν μπορεσω και κολλησω σε κατι θα μιλησω με Modulus οταν ειναι.

αυτό υποθετω ετσι είναι και σε SPA 3102? https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf.../cisco-spa112/ μοιαζουν τα μενου.
Για κονσολατο αστερισκ δεν εχει κατι, αλλα με αυτό κατι γινεται https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...-κέντρο/

αν μπει στον αστερισκ φυσικα δεν χρειαζεται το SPA.

----------


## dimangelid

Ήμουν στην Νέα Υόρκη ενάμιση μήνα. Πριν φύγω, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου έφτιαξαν δεύτερο endpoint. Οπότε είχα ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένο τον Asterisk στην Αθήνα και το κινητό μου στην Νέα Υόρκη με 4G ή WiFi.

Μιλούσα καθημερινά με Ελλάδα. Ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Ούτε διακοπές, ούτε ρομποτική φωνή, όλα τέλεια!! Τις 2-3 φορές που είχα πρόβλημα, ήταν λόγω κακής κάλυψης 4G ή όταν τα έπαιζε το WiFi εκεί που έμενα.
Επίσης υπήρχε ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση να ακούσω ή να με ακούσουν, αναμενόμενο όταν μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 120ms ping

----------


## puntomania

> Ήμουν στην Νέα Υόρκη ενάμιση μήνα. Πριν φύγω, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου έφτιαξαν δεύτερο endpoint. Οπότε είχα ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένο τον Asterisk στην Αθήνα και το κινητό μου στην Νέα Υόρκη με 4G ή WiFi.
> 
> Μιλούσα καθημερινά με Ελλάδα. Ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα το παραμικρό πρόβλημα. Ούτε διακοπές, ούτε ρομποτική φωνή, όλα τέλεια!! Τις 2-3 φορές που είχα πρόβλημα, ήταν λόγω κακής κάλυψης 4G ή όταν τα έπαιζε το WiFi εκεί που έμενα.
> Επίσης υπήρχε ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση να ακούσω ή να με ακούσουν, αναμενόμενο όταν μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 120ms ping


100-120ms ping έχει η yuboto εδώ στην Ελλάδα!!!

άμα είχε η modulus τόσο στην Αμερική... μια χαρά είναι!

----------


## dimangelid

> 100-120ms ping έχει η yuboto εδώ στην Ελλάδα!!!
> 
> άμα είχε η modulus τόσο στην Αμερική... μια χαρά είναι!


Κάπου εκεί ήταν. Άντε και με 4G να ήταν κανένα 60αρι-100αρι παραπάνω. Δούλεψε άψογα

----------


## geioannou

τα endpoints ειναι κατι αντιστοιχο με τα πεντε accounts που δινει η omnivoice και σεταρεις εσυ οπου θες να βαραει ο γεωγραφιος αριθμος ?
εαν ναι, αυτα τα τρία endpoionts κανουν ξεχωριστα register και μπορουν να μιλανε μεταξυ τους (εκτος γεωγραφικων αριθμων) ?

----------


## skoupas

Ναι, με τον ίδιο αριθμό κλήσης.

----------


## Iris07

> σκεφτομουν να την στησω στον αστερισκ οταν με το καλο βαλω inalan και παω το σταθερο μου νουμερο σε αυτην (οχι μεσω της inalan ομως) και αν μπορω για ποιο αμεση αποκριση να συνδεθω πχ απευθειας απο το κινητο μου με εναν sip client, γιατι ο αστερισκ στο κινητο παιζει και μεσω openvpn αλλα και παρεμβαλεται και το ιντερνετ που τον εχει πανω του. Απορια το εχω δλδ κανω και την δουλεια μου μια χαρα και να μην γινεται ομως!


Βλέπω αποφάσισες να πας σε αυτήν ?

Γιατί την προτίμησες σε σχέση με την Yoboto ?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Βλέπω αποφάσισες να πας σε αυτήν ?
> 
> Γιατί την προτίμησες σε σχέση με την Yoboto ?


καλησπέρα, απο αυτα που διαβαζω στα δυο θεματα, δεν εχουν σχεση αυτα της modulus με την Yuboto.
Oπως φαινεται ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη στα παντα.
και φυσικα και το troubleshooting και τα προβληματα.
Και απο τις σελιδες επισης μου φαινεται πολυ καλυτερη η modulus.

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό το παρατήρησα και εγώ στο site της, ότι φαίνεται πιο επαγγελματική η Modulus!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτό το παρατήρησα και εγώ στο site της, ότι φαίνεται πιο επαγγελματική η Modulus!


ειναι και αυτος ενας λογος που θα την προτιμησω, αλλα η αλλη ανεβασε και κατακορυφα καποιες τιμες.
Επισης σε καποια ποστς στην αλλη βλεπω προβληματα σημαντικα με τα pings πραγμα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΟ!

----------


## griniaris

> Αυτό το παρατήρησα και εγώ στο site της, ότι φαίνεται πιο επαγγελματική η Modulus!


Και απο το site αλλα και απο την εξυπηρετηση τους.

Επισης στο login οι πληροφοριες που εχουν ειναι απιστευτες.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και απο το site αλλα και απο την εξυπηρετηση τους.
> 
> Επισης στο login οι πληροφοριες που εχουν ειναι απιστευτες.


ναι δειχνει φοβερη δλδ εγω ηδη εχω ψηθει να γινω πελατης τους.
Αληθεια παιζει ΑΝ δεν τα καταφερω να με φτιαξουν τον αστερισκ κονσολα?  :Razz:

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 6 ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ, (+ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΧΩΡΙΟ, ΕΞΟΧΙΚΟ), ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ MODULUS.
ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ, ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ, ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ, ΣΕ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ.
ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ VOIP ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ,ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΙΣΑΞΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ISDN (TOTE ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ) ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ.
ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΤΕ ΑΦΟΒΑ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΤΕ!

----------


## Nikiforos

> ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 6 ΚΡΑΤΙΚΑ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ, (+ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ, ΧΩΡΙΟ, ΕΞΟΧΙΚΟ), ΕΧΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥΣ ΣΤΗ MODULUS.
> ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
> ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ, ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ, ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
> ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ, ΣΕ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΤΗΤΑ.
> ΟΥΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ VOIP ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ,ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!
> ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΙΣΑΞΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ISDN (TOTE ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ) ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ.
> ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΤΕ ΑΦΟΒΑ, ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΤΕ!


ευχαριστουμε για το μυνημα, αν και δεν πρεπει να γραφεις με κεφαλαια.
Κατι τετοια σχολια διαβαζω και θελω να παω στην Modulus!  :One thumb up:

----------


## griniaris

> ναι δειχνει φοβερη δλδ εγω ηδη εχω ψηθει να γινω πελατης τους.
> Αληθεια παιζει ΑΝ δεν τα καταφερω να με φτιαξουν τον αστερισκ κονσολα?


Με καποια επιπλεον χρεωση λογικα γινεται.

Αλλα δεν νομιζω να μην τα καταφερεις. Εγω μια χαρα τα καταφερα σε freepbx.  (αρκει να "το'χεις" και να μην εισαι εξω απο τα νερα σου) .

----------


## Nikiforos

> Με καποια επιπλεον χρεωση λογικα γινεται.
> 
> Αλλα δεν νομιζω να μην τα καταφερεις. Εγω μια χαρα τα καταφερα σε freepbx.  (αρκει να "το'χεις" και να μην εισαι εξω απο τα νερα σου) .


αυτο που λες ειναι με γραφικο, εγω δουλευω κονσολα, δεν εχει γραφικο το δικο μου και ετσι ειναι πολυ ποιο δυσκολο πρεπει να γραφεις τα παντα με εντολες σε αρχεια confs.
Μετα απο την προσθηκη για blacklist με βοηθεια μελους του forum εγινε ακομα ποιο δυσκολο.
Θα δουμε αν θελει μικρες τροποποιησεις απο του spa που διαχειριζεται την pstn γραμμη μου πιστευω να τα καταφερω, αν οχι αφου προσφερουν βοηθεια φανταζομαι με μια μικρη οχι παραλογη χρεωση τοτε ολα καλα!

----------


## griniaris

Ολα την ιδια νοοτροπια λειτουργιας εχουν.  Απλα ειναι πιο ευκολο με gui. 

Εχουν πολυ καλο documentation για τις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις. πχ εδω δινουν αναλυτικα ολες τις ρυθμισεις για τα trunks.

τεσπα. οταν με το καλο παρεις γραμμη εδω ειμαστε και θα το ρυθμισουμε.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ολα την ιδια νοοτροπια λειτουργιας εχουν.  Απλα ειναι πιο ευκολο με gui. 
> 
> Εχουν πολυ καλο documentation για τις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις. πχ εδω δινουν αναλυτικα ολες τις ρυθμισεις για τα trunks.
> 
> τεσπα. οταν με το καλο παρεις γραμμη εδω ειμαστε και θα το ρυθμισουμε.


καλημερα, καλα άλλο πραγμα τα μενου άλλο με αρχεια ρυθμισεων.
ειχα και trixbox για πολλα χρονια σε PC με καρτα CF και εχω δοκιμασει και σε λαπτοπ το ιδιο.
Αλλα θα το δουμε θα βαλω Inalan και μετα...

----------


## griniaris

Πολλες φορες ειναι πολυ καλυτερα κονσολα απο gui. 

Σε ubuntu servers που ειχαμε....  σχεδον ποτε δεν καναμε κατι απο gui.  μας φαινοταν πιο ευκολο να μπουμε με ssh και να κανουμε τις αλλαγες.

Θεωρω οτι εχεις το "ζουμι" της πληροφοριας συγκεντρωμενο και δεν τρεχεις  δεξια-αριστερα "σαν πανικοβλημενο κοτοπουλο" για να βρεις που ειχες ξαναδει την ρυθμιση που ψαχνεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πολλες φορες ειναι πολυ καλυτερα κονσολα απο gui. 
> 
> Σε ubuntu servers που ειχαμε....  σχεδον ποτε δεν καναμε κατι απο gui.  μας φαινοταν πιο ευκολο να μπουμε με ssh και να κανουμε τις αλλαγες.
> 
> Θεωρω οτι εχεις το "ζουμι" της πληροφοριας συγκεντρωμενο και δεν τρεχεις  δεξια-αριστερα "σαν πανικοβλημενο κοτοπουλο" για να βρεις που ειχες ξαναδει την ρυθμιση που ψαχνεις.


παρα πολύ σωστα ετσι είναι και εμενα ετσι με εμαθαν και δεν αλλαζω, απλα εχω μαθει καποια "stadar" και κανω αλλαγες σε αυτά.
Και οι περισσοτερο επαγγελματιες αρκετοι με κονσολα δουλευουν ειτε είναι αστερισκ ειτε γενικα σε Linux ακομα και σε Mikrotik ξερω ατομα μονο κονσολα.
αυτό που εχει η σελιδα της Modulus που εβαλες παραπανω πρεπει να κανει, θα το δω όταν είναι  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ωπα ωπα….
ερωτηση σημαντικη, εγω θα βαλω την modulus με την INALAN αλλα ανεξάρτητα όχι ΜΕΣΩ της INALAN με τα πακετα που εχει δλδ.
Εδώ τι βλεπω???? https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...uawei-hg8245a/

μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το μηχανημα της Inalan ? ρωτησα και στο δικο της θεμα, τωρα το ειδα δεν το ειχα δει!!!

----------


## griniaris

Σου εγραψα και στο νημα της ιναλαν.   :Smile:  

Αν ΔΕΝ προμηθευτεις την γραμμη ΜΕΣΩ ιναλαν...  δεν γινεται κατι. Ειναι κλειδωμενο. 

Οποτε εσυ που θες να γινεις μονος σου πελατης της modulus....  θα κανεις την διαδικασια μονος σου και σε δικο σου hardware.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σου εγραψα και στο νημα της ιναλαν.   
> 
> Αν ΔΕΝ προμηθευτεις την γραμμη ΜΕΣΩ ιναλαν...  δεν γινεται κατι. Ειναι κλειδωμενο. 
> 
> Οποτε εσυ που θες να γινεις μονος σου πελατης της modulus....  θα κανεις την διαδικασια μονος σου και σε δικο σου hardware.


αφου η inalan μου ειπε οτι ειναι κλειδωμενο το μηχανημα της αμα ειναι μεσω αυτης και δεν δινουν κωδικους.
Πως στην σελιδα της modulus αναφερονται στο μηχανημα της και δειχνει και τα μενου τοτε???
μηπως αμα δεν εισαι μεσω της inalan ειναι ανοιχτα τα μενου αυτα για χρηση με οτιδηποτε αλλο?

----------


## griniaris

Δεν καταλαβες.... 

Ειναι κλειδωμενα. de facto. οριστικα. 

Αν ομως παρεις τηλεφωνια yuboto-modulus τοτε θα σου  περασουν αυτοι τις ρυθμισεις και θα δουλευει. 

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ για τον χρηστη.

edit : στη modulus απλα αναφερει διπλα στο μοντελο του ρουτερ  " inalan cpe "      . Τωρα αυτο ποιος το εβαλε εκει και γιατι...  αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο. Δεν λεει πουθενα οτι αφου το γραφουμε εμεις εδω στη modulus τοτε υποχρεωνουμε και την ιναλαν να το ξεκλειδωσει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δηλαδη εχεις δεν εχεις τηλεφωνια απο inalan δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα εκει μεσα ετσι?
το αν εχουμε απο αυτην το εχω ρωτησει, το αν οχι δεν το εχω ρωτησει.
Παντως οι κωδικοι που λεει στην σελιδα της Modulus δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με ιναλαν.
Ισως υπαρχει και αλλου αυτο το μηχανημα, απλα ηθελε καποιος να τονισει οτι ειναι το ιδιο με της ιναλαν.

- - - Updated - - -

μιλησα με inalan, δεν ξερουν γιατι το λεει αυτο, ασχετα τα μενου με την ιδια καθως ειναι ολα κλειδωμενα...
οποτε πρεπει να βαλω αλλο μηχανημα VOIP to analog phones.

----------


## griniaris

Εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα ή το  cisco SPA112 ή το Grandstream HandyTone 802 .  Ειναι δοκιμασμενα και τα 2 με modulus και ειναι αψογα.
Προβληματα ειχαμε με με τα grandstream ΗΤ701 . Ισως  κατι με το firmware?  Δεν το βρηκαμε ποτε. 

Αληθεια δεν θα σε βολευε ενα καθεαυτου voip τηλεφωνο αντι για τον ανταπτορα? να μην μπλεκεις και με καλωδια και με τροφοδοτικα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εγω στη θεση σου θα εβαζα ή το  cisco SPA112 ή το Grandstream HandyTone 802 .  Ειναι δοκιμασμενα και τα 2 με modulus και ειναι αψογα.
> Προβληματα ειχαμε με με τα grandstream ΗΤ701 . Ισως  κατι με το firmware?  Δεν το βρηκαμε ποτε. 
> 
> Αληθεια δεν θα σε βολευε ενα καθεαυτου voip τηλεφωνο αντι για τον ανταπτορα? να μην μπλεκεις και με καλωδια και με τροφοδοτικα.


αυτο https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/produc...ter/index.html ειναι το αντιστοιχο του linksys PAP2 που εχω στο εξοχικο? https://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td...pap2t_user.pdf

εχω 2 τηλεφωνικες συσκευες στο σπιτι, πολυ πιθανως να παιξω με το Speedtouch 780 ή 784....εχω και το ZTE 931Vii που εδινε ο ΟΤΕ πριν απο τα 2 Speedport αλλα για καποιον λογο αν δεν εχει πανω του το ιντερνετ δεν παιζει το VOIP αν και εχει ανοιχτα ολα του τα μενου, αν του βαλω ιντερνετ (ADSL) συνδεεεται κανονικα στον asterisk μου.
Λογικα τα speedtouch παιζουν και απευθειας με modulus αλλα εγω θελω ετσι κι αλλιως να την εχω στον αστερισκ και απο εκει παιζω τα αλλα με sip extentions numbers.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε αρκετά modem/router, η VoIP τηλεφωνία για να λειτουργήσει θέλει να βγει από την DSL σύνδεση (ATM/PTM τηλεφωνική γραμμή) και όχι από Ethernet. Το ίδιο συμβ'αινει και με τις παλαιότερες συσκευές των Cyta και HOL.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Σε αρκετά modem/router, η VoIP τηλεφωνία για να λειτουργήσει θέλει να βγει από την DSL σύνδεση (ATM/PTM τηλεφωνική γραμμή) και όχι από Ethernet. Το ίδιο συμβ'αινει και με τις παλαιότερες συσκευές των Cyta και HOL.


απο την ethernet βγαινει παλι στο 931 που εχω κανει απειρες δοκιμες.
Αν δεν εχει πανω του καθολου ιντερνετ δεν συνδεεται στον αστερισκ μου, ειναι τοπικος στο ιδιο subnet εχει απευθειας συνδεση με ethernet δλδ.
Αν το βαλω σε bridge mode παλι δεν συνδεεται. Αν εχει κανονικα ιντερνετ με κληση δικια του PPPOE δλδ τοτε συνδεεται κανονικα τον αστερισκ, με το ΝΑΤ ενεργο στο μενου της, αν το κλεισω τοτε δεν συνδεεται.
Καποιο εσωτερικο ΝΑΤ κανει παλι απο ethernet παει ετσι κι αλλιως, δεν ειναι μεσω ιντερνετ ο αστερισκος μου.
Το ιδιο δεν συμβαινει με τα speedtouch 780 και 784 ομως! δεν παει να μην εχουν ιντερνετ πανω τους, δεν παει να ειναι σε bridge mode, συνδεονται κανονικα. Το ΖΤΕ 931Vii δεν θελει!!!
παλι τα ειχαμε ξαναπει αυτα σε καποιο θεμα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι που.

Το Speedtouch 780WL το δουλευε και η vivodi και η Cyta μετα που εκλεισε η Netone, εμενα απο τη Netone μου εμεινε. Και σημειωτεον αυτα, οπως και το 784 που εδινε η Forthnet σε επαγγελματικες συνδεσεις, θελουν ξεκλειδωμα και αλλο FW, κανονικα ειναι κλειδωμενα και τα VOIP μενου τους δεν ειναι προσβασιμα. Μπορουν να παιξουν κανονικα μετα σε καθε παροχο VOIP και asterisk ειτε τοπικο ειτε οχι.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό σου λέω Νικηφόρε. Μόνο αν δουλεύει κανονικά ως Modem/router κάνοντας κλήση ΡΡΡ είτε σε ATM (ADSL) είτε σε PTM (VDSL). Ως Ethernet δεν αναφέρομαι στην θύρα, αλλά στα πακέτα.
Και δεν μιλάω για κλείδωμα όπως αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις που λες και ούτε είναι θέμα ΝΑΤ, αλλά από το firmware και το chipset της συσκευής.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτό σου λέω Νικηφόρε. Μόνο αν δουλεύει κανονικά ως Modem/router κάνοντας κλήση ΡΡΡ είτε σε ATM (ADSL) είτε σε PTM (VDSL). Ως Ethernet δεν αναφέρομαι στην θύρα, αλλά στα πακέτα.
> Και δεν μιλάω για κλείδωμα όπως αυτές οι ρυθμίσεις που λες και ούτε είναι θέμα ΝΑΤ, αλλά από το firmware και το chipset της συσκευής.


απλα τουλαχιστον στο ΖΤΕ 931Vii αν δεν ειναι ενεργο το ΝΑΤ στις ρυθμισεις της WAN συνδεσης τοτε δεν συνδεεται και αν ειναι ενεργα ολα τα αλλα με κληση PPP κτλ κτλ.
δεν ξερω τι θεμα ειναι, εγω ξερω οτι αυτο δεν μπορω να το κανω να παιξει, αντιθετα με της σειρας των Speedtouch.
γιαυτο οποιος ενδιαφερετε και εχει κανενα στην ακρη απο την σειρα των Speedtouch οπως ειπα αν ξεκλειδωθουν και ειναι ανοιχτα μετα τα VOIP μενου παιζουν με οποιον παροχο VOIP θελουμε και modulus εννοειτε αλλα και συνδεση σε αστερισκ και ετσι δεν χρειαζεται να παρουμε αλλο μηχανημα...κριμα που δεν γινεται το ιδιο με το 931 θα το προτιμουσα!  :Sad: 

Και το σχετικο θεμα εδω για το 784 σε περιπτωση που ενδιαφερετε καποιος https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%83%CE%B7-voip

----------


## jkoukos

Και σου λέω ότι δεν είναι θέμα μόνο του 931 αλλά και άλλων κατασκευαστών. Να μην ξαναγυρίζουμε πάλι στα ίδια. Ακόμη και κωδικό να βρεις ή πρόσβαση μέσω telnet, δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα. Απλά δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και σου λέω ότι δεν είναι θέμα μόνο του 931 αλλά και άλλων κατασκευαστών. Να μην ξαναγυρίζουμε πάλι στα ίδια. Ακόμη και κωδικό να βρεις ή πρόσβαση μέσω telnet, δεν θα καταφέρεις τίποτα. Απλά δεν έχει αυτή την δυνατότητα.


ναι ρε συ το ειπαμε, λεω γιαυτο γιατι αυτο εχω και δοκιμαζω, οπως ειπα τα speedtouch 780 και 784 δουλευουν κανονικα ακομα και με bridge + voip.
μιλαω για οτι εχω δοκιμασει, οτι δεν εχω δοκιμασει δεν ξερω και δεν λεω, φυσικο και λογικο ειναι να εχει και αλλες μαρκες που δεν γινεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημέρα, υπαρχει τιμοκατάλογος modulus 2018 ? με βγαζει σε έναν 2016! βρηκα και αυτό όμως https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip/kostos-kliseon/
επειδή μου ερχεται η inalan θελω Modulus μεν, αλλα θελω να δω αν θα παω σε αυτή απευθειας ή μεσω της inalan.
Γνωρίζω ότι θα είναι κλειδωμενο το voip στο router και αναγκαστικα θα στελνω στον αστερισκ όπως εκανα ποσα χρονια με την χρηση του linksys SPA 3102, το πλεονέκτημα ότι θα εχω ιδιο σεταπ και δεν κανω καμια απολυτως αλλαγη, οποτε δεν τρελενομαι κιολας!
Αλλα θελω να εχω και καλο κοστος κλησεων μιας και εχω και αλλα ατομα στην οικογενεια, αν ημουν μονος μου δεν θα το συζητουσα καν!
Τονιζω ότι το σταθερο παει και στο εξοχικο οποτε θα εχει και από εκει χρηση για κλησεις, αλλα και στο κινητο μου αφου δεν βαζω ΠΟΤΕ πακετα ομιλιας!
Δειτε εδώ πχ https://www.inalan.gr/Phone
για Modulus 400 είναι 9 ευρω τον μηνα.
Αν είμαι σε Modulus απευθειας είναι για σταθερα 0,0197 Χ 400 = 7,88 ευρω και για κινητα 0,0599 Χ 400 = 23,96 ευρω δλδ συνολο = 31,84 ευρω!!!
ενώ μεσω inalan είναι 9 ευρω! μου διαφευγει κατι??? ή οντως δεν συμφερει με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σκετη modulus???

- - - Updated - - -

αληθεια αυτό στην inalan όμως είναι συνολικα ή σε κινητα και σταθερα από 400?

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι συνολικά 400' για όλες τις κλήσεις. Κερδίζεις αν οι περισσότερες είναι σε κινητά, χάνεις αν είναι σε σταθερά.
Μόνο το Flex της  Yuboto έχει ξεχωριστό χρόνο ομιλίας για σταθερά και κινητά.
Στο έγραψα σε άλλο μήνυμα. Πρέπει να δεις τις κλήσεις που κάνετε μέχρι σήμερα για να υπολογίσεις τι σε συμφέρει.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Είναι συνολικά 400' για όλες τις κλήσεις. Κερδίζεις αν οι περισσότερες είναι σε κινητά, χάνεις αν είναι σε σταθερά.
> Μόνο το Flex της  Yuboto έχει ξεχωριστό χρόνο ομιλίας για σταθερά και κινητά.
> Στο έγραψα σε άλλο μήνυμα. Πρέπει να δεις τις κλήσεις που κάνετε μέχρι σήμερα για να υπολογίσεις τι σε συμφέρει.


Καλημέρα,  έχεις δίκιο,  αλλά δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω κάπως πόσες κάναμε πριν.  Έχω και κλήσεις σε κινητά και σταθερά όμως.  Θεωρώ ότι αξίζει αυτό με τα 400 και πάλι ακόμα και σε μικτά. Με χαλάει λίγο το κλειδωμένο μηχάνημα της Inalan αλλά περισσότερο σημαντικό είναι το οικονομικό θέμα,  την δουλειά μου θα την κάνω και με τον τρόπο που έκανα εδώ και χρόνια πριν.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχεις τους μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς; Εκεί θα δεις τον χρόνο και τον αριθμό των συνολικών κλήσεων ανά κατηγορία.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα,  έχεις δίκιο,  αλλά δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω κάπως πόσες κάναμε πριν.  Έχω και κλήσεις σε κινητά και σταθερά όμως.  Θεωρώ ότι αξίζει αυτό με τα 400 και πάλι ακόμα και σε μικτά. Με χαλάει λίγο το κλειδωμένο μηχάνημα της Inalan αλλά περισσότερο σημαντικό είναι το οικονομικό θέμα,  την δουλειά μου θα την κάνω και με τον τρόπο που έκανα εδώ και χρόνια πριν.




Off Topic



Για αυτο βαλε το  freepbx. αν το ειχες θα εβλεπες ακριβως τι κλησεις κανεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν έχεις τους μηνιαίους λογαριασμούς; Εκεί θα δεις τον χρόνο και τον αριθμό των συνολικών κλήσεων ανά κατηγορία.


Όχι δεν έρχονταν χαρτιά και ηλεκτρονικά ειναι απλοί τα έχει σε άλλα αρχεία πρέπει να δω από το Nova My account.  Θέλει δουλίτσα αλλά μπορεί να γίνει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Για αυτο βαλε το  freepbx. αν το ειχες θα εβλεπες ακριβως τι κλησεις κανεις.


Δεν παίρνει το Nas (τύπου qnap) μου αυτό,  έχει κάποιο άλλο αλλά ειναι πολύ μεγάλη μανούρα να τα ξανά στήσεις όλα από την αρχή.  Και από κονσόλα κάπου θα φαίνονται απλά δεν ξέρω όλες τις εντολές θέλει ψάξιμο,  ποιο εύκολο είναι αυτό που είπε ο jkoukos.

----------


## jkoukos

Έκανα τους υπολογισμούς για το πακέτο των 400'.
Με σύνδεση μέσω Inalan, έχεις κόστος 9€/μήνα σε οποιοδήποτε συνδυασμό κλήσεων σταθερών/κινητών, με συνολικό χρόνο ομιλίας 400'.

Με σύνδεση απ' ευθείας στην Μodulus, για το αντίστοιχο ποσό, η μέγιστη χρονική διάρκεια κλήσεων θα είναι 339' σε σταθερά και 61' σε κινητά. Χοντρικά από εκεί και πέρα:
α. Όσο αυξάνει η διάρκεια κλήσεων σε κινητά, αντίστοιχα μειώνεται ο χρόνος κλήσεων σε σταθερά. Επιπλέον για κάθε αύξηση 1' σε κινητά ο συνολικός χρόνος όλων των κλήσεων, μειώνεται κατά περίπου 2'. Δηλαδή αντί 400' θα πέσεις στα 398 συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας.
Με απλά λόγια για κάθε παραπάνω λεπτό σε κινητά, θα μιλάς λιγότερο συνολικό χρόνο, άρα θα είσαι χαμένος. Ο ελάχιστος συνολικός χρόνος είναι 172' κλήσεις σε κινητά και μόλις 1' κλήσεις σε σταθερά.

β. Όσο μειώνεται η διάρκεια κλήσεων σε κινητά, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει ο χρόνος κλήσεων σε σταθερά. Επιπλέον για κάθε μείωση 1' σε κινητά ο συνολικός χρόνος όλων των κλήσεων, αυξάνει κατά περίπου 2'. Δηλαδή αντί 400' θα ανέβεις στα 402 συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας.
Με απλά λόγια για κάθε λιγότερο λεπτό σε κινητά, θα μιλάς περισσότερο συνολικό χρόνο, άρα θα είσαι κερδισμένος. Ο μέγιστος συνολικός χρόνος είναι 1' κλήσεις σε κινητά (δεν υπολογίζω 0 κλήσεις σε κινητά) και 521' κλήσεις σε σταθερά.

Στους υπολογισμούς έλαβα υπόψη ότι μέσω Inalan πληρώνεις παραπάνω 9€/έτος τον αριθμό σου έναντι κατευθείαν στην Modulus (24€ vs 15€). Αυτό μας δίνει επιπλέον διάρκεια κλήσεων κόστους 1,34€/μήνα.

----------


## griniaris

> Έκανα τους υπολογισμούς για το πακέτο των 400'.
> Με σύνδεση μέσω Inalan, έχεις κόστος 9€/μήνα σε οποιοδήποτε συνδυασμό κλήσεων σταθερών/κινητών, με συνολικό χρόνο ομιλίας 400'.
> 
> Με σύνδεση απ' ευθείας στην Μodulus, για το αντίστοιχο ποσό, η μέγιστη χρονική διάρκεια κλήσεων θα είναι 339' σε σταθερά και 61' σε κινητά. Χοντρικά από εκεί και πέρα:
> α. Όσο αυξάνει η διάρκεια κλήσεων σε κινητά, αντίστοιχα μειώνεται ο χρόνος κλήσεων σε σταθερά. Επιπλέον για κάθε αύξηση 1' σε κινητά ο συνολικός χρόνος όλων των κλήσεων, μειώνεται κατά περίπου 2'. Δηλαδή αντί 400' θα πέσεις στα 398 συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας.
> Με απλά λόγια για κάθε παραπάνω λεπτό σε κινητά, θα μιλάς λιγότερο συνολικό χρόνο, άρα θα είσαι χαμένος. Ο ελάχιστος συνολικός χρόνος είναι 172' κλήσεις σε κινητά και μόλις 1' κλήσεις σε σταθερά.
> 
> β. Όσο μειώνεται η διάρκεια κλήσεων σε κινητά, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει ο χρόνος κλήσεων σε σταθερά. Επιπλέον για κάθε μείωση 1' σε κινητά ο συνολικός χρόνος όλων των κλήσεων, αυξάνει κατά περίπου 2'. Δηλαδή αντί 400' θα ανέβεις στα 402 συνολικά λεπτά ομιλίας.
> Με απλά λόγια για κάθε λιγότερο λεπτό σε κινητά, θα μιλάς περισσότερο συνολικό χρόνο, άρα θα είσαι κερδισμένος. Ο μέγιστος συνολικός χρόνος είναι 1' κλήσεις σε κινητά (δεν υπολογίζω 0 κλήσεις σε κινητά) και 521' κλήσεις σε σταθερά.
> ...


Ολα καλα με τα παραπανω. Οποτε εξαρταται απο τι χρηση κανει ο καθενας για να δει τι τον συμφερει. 

Αυτο με τα  "μέσω Inalan πληρώνεις παραπάνω 9€/έτος τον αριθμό σου"   δεν καταλαβα. αφου ειναι 24€ / ετος .  αρα 2€ /μηνα.


---------------------------------------------------------------------

edit: ΑΑΑΑ...  την λεξη παραπανω δεν ελαβα υποψιν.  :Smile:    οποτε οκ. εισαι σωστος. 

Ειναι πολυ καλη η αναλυση....  ΑΛΛΑ  μην μου πειτε οτι ΟΛΟΙ εξαντλειτε ΚΑΘΑ ΜΗΝΑ τον δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας σας??  
οποτε θα πρεπει να λαβουμε υποψιν και οτι αν εχουμε το πακετο θα χανουμε καποια χρηματα απο τον χρονο που δεν εχουμε αξιοποιησει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραιοι υπολογισμοι μπραβο!
αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι, με την INALAN εκτος τα 9 ευρω τον μηνα για τα 400 με modulus, εχει καποια επιπλέον χρεωση για το νουμερο? τι είναι το 24 VS 15? αυτό δεν καταλαβα!

- - - Updated - - -

Τι θελει και το modulus base???? και ποιο πριν ειχα ρωτησει τι είναι αυτό από πριν δεν ειχα καταλαβει.
Αρα εχουμε + 2 ευρω ακομα τον μηνα στην ουσια.

- - - Updated - - -

Το κοστος στην modulus που λετε 15 ευρω αυτό που λεει εδώ είναι ε? https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip/arithmoi-elladas/
τι είναι τα 2 καναλια? αφου εχει 1 αριθμο! και γενικα και στα αλλα βλεπω πολλα καναλια.

----------


## griniaris

> Ωραιοι υπολογισμοι μπραβο!
> αλλα δεν καταλαβα κατι, με την INALAN εκτος τα 9 ευρω τον μηνα για τα 400 με modulus, εχει καποια επιπλέον χρεωση για το νουμερο? τι είναι το 24 VS 15? αυτό δεν καταλαβα!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τι θελει και το modulus base???? και ποιο πριν ειχα ρωτησει τι είναι αυτό από πριν δεν ειχα καταλαβει.
> Αρα εχουμε + 2 ευρω ακομα τον μηνα στην ουσια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


βρε θα σε μαλωσω...  εχεις στημενο αστερισκο και δεν ξερεις τα καναλια φωνης?  (αστειευομαι  :Smile:   )

Αν πας μονος σου πληρωνεις 15€ για 1 χρονο για να εχεις τις υπηρεσιες τους με 2 καναλια φωνης. Κανεις 2 εξερχομενες  ή  2 εισερχομενες  ή   1 εισερχομενη και 1 εξερχομενη. 

Αν πας με inalan δινεις 24€ για 1 ετος. 

Γιαυτο ειπα οτι πρεπει καποιος να τα βαλεις κατω και να δεις τι σε  συμφερει. Εμενα πχ ΔΕΝ με συμφερει μεσω ιναλαν.  οποτε πηρα τα νουμερα μου κατευθειαν και τα εβαλα στο freepbx .
εβαλα και ενα ποσο μεσα και απλα τραβαει απο το υπολοιπο μου. 



Θα πρεπει να δεις τους λογαριασμους σου και την αναλυση κλησεων και να βγαλεις τον μεσο ορο  (κινητα-σταθερα) για να δεις τι σε συμφερει ΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ.

ΚΑι εχει και απιστευτο site οπου τα παρακολουθεις πανευκολα.

----------


## Nikiforos

παλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι τα καναλια φωνης αφου θα εχω ένα νουμερο! δεν ασχολουμε τοσο πολύ ρε συ, ένα νουμερο δουλευω ποσα χρονια τωρα με ένα linksys SPA 3102, καποτε ειχα και ένα δευτερο με ένα gsm gateway τοτε ειχα trixbox με pbx.
Σχετικα με τα κοστη θα κανω αυτό που ειπε ο jkoukos, θα κατεβασω όλα τα αναλυτικα από το nova my account σε pdf να τα συγκρινω να δω τι συμφερει.
Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις διευκρινυσεις σας!  :One thumb up:

----------


## griniaris

> παλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι τα καναλια φωνης αφου θα εχω ένα νουμερο! δεν ασχολουμε τοσο πολύ ρε συ, ένα νουμερο δουλευω ποσα χρονια τωρα με ένα linksys SPA 3102, καποτε ειχα και ένα δευτερο με ένα gsm gateway τοτε ειχα trixbox με pbx.
> Σχετικα με τα κοστη θα κανω αυτό που ειπε ο jkoukos, θα κατεβασω όλα τα αναλυτικα από το nova my account σε pdf να τα συγκρινω να δω τι συμφερει.
> Ευχαριστω και παλι για τις διευκρινυσεις σας!


Σκεψου ειναι σαν την PSTN  και την ISDN .  στην pstn μιλαει ενα ατομο καθε φορα ( ειτε εισερχομενη ειτε εξερχομενη)  στο isdn μιλανε ΔΥΟ ατομα ταυτοχρονα (ειτε εισερχομενες ειτε εξερχομενες) .

Μπορεις να παρεις μεχρι 30 καναλια φωνης (με το αναλογο κοστος βεβαια)  και να μιλανε 30 ατομα ταυτοχρονα και να φαινεται παντου ΕΝΑΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ (ενα νουμερο πχ 210 3456789 ).

Οποτε στο βασικο πακετο modulus  μπορουνε ΔΥΟ extension του τηλεφωνικου σου κεντρου να μιλανε ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ με τον εξω κοσμο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τώρα που είπες isdn κάτι θυμήθηκα που είχα!  Πολύ ωραία πράματα τα δύο κανάλια.  Ωραία θα τσεκάρω αυτά που είπαμε και θα ενημερώσω.  Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

ο αριθμός με την modulus θα σου στοιχίζει τουλάχιστον 132ε το χρόνο αν πας μέσω της inalan...... και θα έχεις 400λ το μήνα

αν πας κατευθείαν στην modulus θες 15ε για τον αριθμό + ότι μιλήσεις...   δε ξέρω πόσο μιλάς... αλλά δε νομίζω να θες 100+ ευρώ για μονάδες το χρόνο.   που στην περίπτωση αυτή... τα χρήματα τα καταναλώνεις όποτε θες...

δηλαδή 132ε - 15 το πάγιο του αριθμού = 117ε για ομιλία

δες τον δικό μου απο ιούλιο-αυγουστο...





χοντρικά υπολόγισε 1 ωρα σταθερά κανα 1,50ε και κινητά κάνα 3,5-4ε


στις τιμες που βλέπεις στην ανάλυση... προσθέτεις 5% τέλος.... = + 24%φπα = τελική τιμή


εγώ βγάζω αυτες τις τιμές ανα λεπτό με τέλος και φπα

0.065 mobile
0.023 fixed


οπότε τα 9ε αντιστοιχούν σε 45 λεπτά προς κινητά και 260 προς σταθερά ή 70 λεπτά προς κινητά και 195 προς σταθερά ή 390 προς σταθερά

αν μιλάς 400 λεπτά καθε μήνα.... ισως να σε συμφέρει μέσω inalan να πας... αν οχι... πάνε μέσω modulus

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic


		Μπα???  μιλησαμε και με τουρκια?  ή επιασε το κινητο σου turkcell ? χαχαχαχα   



Καλα τα 400 λεπτα....  αλλα για καποιον που οντως τα μιλαει.  Πιστευω οτι πολλοι εχουμε χρονο ομιλιας στο κινητο μας και μας βολευει. 
Πανε οι εποχες που λιωναμε με τις ωρες στο σταθερο.

----------


## jkoukos

Ανάλογα την περίπτωση. Έχω κινητό εταιρικό αλλά χωρίς χρόνο σε κλήσεις εκτός αυτού, οπότε αυτές είναι ασύμφορες. Έτσι γίνονται μέσω του σπιτιού (VPN & PBX).
Συνήθως παίζω στις 7 ώρες σε σταθερά και 15-20 λεπτά σε κινητά. Αλλά υπάρχουν και μήνες που τα σταθερά έχουν ανέβει στις 8-10 ώρες και κάποιοι που έχουν κατέβει στις 6 ώρες.
Γενικά κανείς πρέπει να δει τον συνολικό χρόνο κλήσεων 12μηνου και να υπολογίσει ποιο πακέτο μέσω Inalan ή κατευθείαν από Modulus βολεύει.

----------


## griniaris

Ετσι ακριβως οπως τα λες ειναι.  

Εγω πχ εχω φοιτητικο και με 8,50€ /μηνα παιρνω 1200λεπτα προς ολους (σταθερα-κινητα) + 1200 sms  προς ολους + 1200ΜΒ ιντερνετ.
Επειδη δεν τα καταναλωνω ολα καθε μηνα μου μενουν και προστιθενται στο συνολο.   γιαυτο εμενα ΔΕΝ με συμφερει πακετο στη modulus.

----------


## skoupas

Αν υπάρχουν γυναίκες στο σπίτι, χρειάζεται ο χρόνος!

----------


## griniaris

> Αν υπάρχουν γυναίκες στο σπίτι, χρειάζεται ο χρόνος!


Λυνεται πανευκολα με freepbx .   Outbound Calls Drop after 15 minutes   .  xaxaxaaxaxaxaxax

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπέρα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μιλαμε πολυ, μαλλον περισσοτερο ψυχολογικοι ειναι οι λογοι, δλδ παρε να εχεις που λεμε!
τωρα γυρισα θα κατεβασω τα αναλυτικα να τα μελετησω.
@puntomania ευχαριστω πολυ καλο! μου φαινεται πολυ φτηνα οντως! 
Τωρα σχετικα με το σταθερο το δικο μου δεν ειναι ΜΟΝΟ σταθερο!
εχω στο κινητο W.U COSMOTE δεν θυμαμαι απο ποτε την εχω βαλει πανε κατι χρονια σιγουρα αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω βαλει χρονο ομιλιας!
βαζω ΜΟΝΟ ιντερνετ και μερικες φορες και sms.
Eχω παντου το σταθερο μου και παντα εχω μεσα και αξια σε ευρω αν γινει κατι επειγον να μπορω να κανω κληση.
Οποτε ο χρονος ομιλιας θα χρειαζεται και για το κινητο.
Επισης στο εξοχικο που εβαλα προσφατα ADSL για να γλιτωσω χρηματα δεν εβαλα χρονο ομιλιας και ολες οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται.
Εχω μονο μεσω Cosmote ONE 1000λεπτα τον μηνα απο το σταθερο εκει με το κινητο μου και το αναποδο.
Οποτε και απο εκει ΠΑΛΙ θα δουλευω το σταθερο της Αθηνας.
Βεβαια και παλι δεν μιλαμε πολυ.
Αλλα για να ειμαι σιγουρος πρεπει να μελετησω τα αναλυτικα εστω του 2018 και να κρινω.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Καλησπέρα.
Εχω αυτή τη στιγμή κανονικό τηλέφωνο με internet (COSMOTE) στο εξoχικό αλλά θα κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό στην modulus μιας και θα πετάξω ethernet καλώδιο από ένα γείτονα.
Η ερώτησή μου είναι τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται στην άκρη του ethernet καλωδίου για να έχω πάλι και internet και τηλεφωνο.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα tp link modem.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα.
> Εχω αυτή τη στιγμή κανονικό τηλέφωνο με internet (COSMOTE) στο εξoχικό αλλά θα κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό στην modulus μιας και θα πετάξω ethernet καλώδιο από ένα γείτονα.
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται στην άκρη του ethernet καλωδίου για να έχω πάλι και internet και τηλεφωνο.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα tp link modem.
> Ευχαριστώ!


Χρεαζεται ενας οποιοσδηποτε μετατροπεας απο voip σε τηλεφωνο.  Δες εδω τι εννοω. 
Αν ειναι να πας modulus και παρεις μετατροπεα... παρε με 2 εξοδους μιας και η modulus σου επιτρεπει με ενα νουμερο να μιλανε 2 ταυτοχρονα.  :Smile:  


Αλλιως ενα τηλεφωνο που ειναι voip οπως αυτα εδω.

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπέρα, η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μιλαμε πολυ, μαλλον περισσοτερο ψυχολογικοι ειναι οι λογοι, δλδ παρε να εχεις που λεμε!
> τωρα γυρισα θα κατεβασω τα αναλυτικα να τα μελετησω.
> @puntomania ευχαριστω πολυ καλο! μου φαινεται πολυ φτηνα οντως! 
> Τωρα σχετικα με το σταθερο το δικο μου δεν ειναι ΜΟΝΟ σταθερο!
> εχω στο κινητο W.U COSMOTE δεν θυμαμαι απο ποτε την εχω βαλει πανε κατι χρονια σιγουρα αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω βαλει χρονο ομιλιας!
> βαζω ΜΟΝΟ ιντερνετ και μερικες φορες και sms.
> Eχω παντου το σταθερο μου και παντα εχω μεσα και αξια σε ευρω αν γινει κατι επειγον να μπορω να κανω κληση.
> Οποτε ο χρονος ομιλιας θα χρειαζεται και για το κινητο.
> Επισης στο εξοχικο που εβαλα προσφατα ADSL για να γλιτωσω χρηματα δεν εβαλα χρονο ομιλιας και ολες οι κλησεις θα χρεωνονται.
> ...


αν πάρεις νούμερο απ την Modulus για την αθήνα... και αν ειναι στα ιδια στοιχεια η γραμμή του εξοχικού σου.... μπορείς τον αριθμό του εξοχικού να τον βάλεις στην Modulus μόνο για εξερχόμενες ( just call που είναι χωρίς πάγιο ) και να κάνεις εξερχόμενες απο αυτήν κατευθείαν...  και οι 2 αριθμοί απο της ίδιες μονάδες θα τραβάνε που θα έχεις προπληρώσει.... κατάλαβες?

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα.
> Εχω αυτή τη στιγμή κανονικό τηλέφωνο με internet (COSMOTE) στο εξoχικό αλλά θα κάνω φορητότητα τον αριθμό στην modulus μιας και θα πετάξω ethernet καλώδιο από ένα γείτονα.
> Η ερώτησή μου είναι τι εξοπλισμός χρειάζεται στην άκρη του ethernet καλωδίου για να έχω πάλι και internet και τηλεφωνο.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ένα tp link modem.
> Ευχαριστώ!


με ένα φριτζ... εισαι υπερ κομπλέ! ( και όταν θα μαλώνεις με το γείτονα... δεν θα έχεις τίποτα  :ROFL:  )

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς. Με ένα Fritz θα τα έχεις όλα. Router για ενσύρματη και ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και φυσικά τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Nikiforos

> αν πάρεις νούμερο απ την Modulus για την αθήνα... και αν ειναι στα ιδια στοιχεια η γραμμή του εξοχικού σου.... μπορείς τον αριθμό του εξοχικού να τον βάλεις στην Modulus μόνο για εξερχόμενες ( just call που είναι χωρίς πάγιο ) και να κάνεις εξερχόμενες απο αυτήν κατευθείαν...  και οι 2 αριθμοί απο της ίδιες μονάδες θα τραβάνε που θα έχεις προπληρώσει.... κατάλαβες?


κατσε γιατι εχω και πονοφελακο και τωρα δεν μιζαρει καθολου...
εκεινο το νουμερο ειναι VOIP στον ΟΤΕ πως θα το κανω αυτο που λες δεν καταλαβαινω!
Εγω ιντερνετ ADSL ηθελα εκει περα αλλα ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχω νουμερο αλλιως μου αρκουσε το αλλο της Αθηνας.
Ναι ειναι στα ιδια στοιχεια στο ονομα μου ειναι και οι 2 γραμμες.
Τι νοημα ομως εχει αυτο, αφου εκει στον ιδιο χωρο θα εχω και της Αθηνας το νουμερο οποτε θα εχω εξερχομενες ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω της Modulus, απλα εκει εχω ενα linksys PAP2 και μεσω αυτου θα συνδεεται στον Asterisk στην Αθηνα μεσω Openvpn. 
Εκτος αν μπορω να εχω ταυτοχρονη συνδεση απευθειας και απο το linksys PAP2 γινεται αυτο ?

- - - Updated - - -

Δουλευα εσωτερικα νουμερα, αλλα αν κανει ταυτοχρονη συνδεση ο ιδιος αριθμος στην modulus και απο asterisk και απο το linksys PAP2 μου κανει!

----------


## puntomania

> κατσε γιατι εχω και πονοφελακο και τωρα δεν μιζαρει καθολου...
> εκεινο το νουμερο ειναι VOIP στον ΟΤΕ πως θα το κανω αυτο που λες δεν καταλαβαινω!
> Εγω ιντερνετ ADSL ηθελα εκει περα αλλα ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχω νουμερο αλλιως μου αρκουσε το αλλο της Αθηνας.
> Ναι ειναι στα ιδια στοιχεια στο ονομα μου ειναι και οι 2 γραμμες.
> Τι νοημα ομως εχει αυτο, αφου εκει στον ιδιο χωρο θα εχω και της Αθηνας το νουμερο οποτε θα εχω εξερχομενες ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω της Modulus, απλα εκει εχω ενα linksys PAP2 και μεσω αυτου θα συνδεεται στον Asterisk στην Αθηνα μεσω Openvpn. 
> Εκτος αν μπορω να εχω ταυτοχρονη συνδεση απευθειας και απο το linksys PAP2 γινεται αυτο ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δουλευα εσωτερικα νουμερα, αλλα αν κανει ταυτοχρονη συνδεση ο ιδιος αριθμος στην modulus και απο asterisk και απο το linksys PAP2 μου κανει!


Είμαι έξω τώρα... θα σου το αναλύσω μετά...

----------


## griniaris

> κατσε γιατι εχω και πονοφελακο και τωρα δεν μιζαρει καθολου...
> εκεινο το νουμερο ειναι VOIP στον ΟΤΕ πως θα το κανω αυτο που λες δεν καταλαβαινω!
> Εγω ιντερνετ ADSL ηθελα εκει περα αλλα ειναι υποχρεωτικο να εχω νουμερο αλλιως μου αρκουσε το αλλο της Αθηνας.
> Ναι ειναι στα ιδια στοιχεια στο ονομα μου ειναι και οι 2 γραμμες.
> Τι νοημα ομως εχει αυτο, αφου εκει στον ιδιο χωρο θα εχω και της Αθηνας το νουμερο οποτε θα εχω εξερχομενες ετσι κι αλλιως μεσω της Modulus, απλα εκει εχω ενα linksys PAP2 και μεσω αυτου θα συνδεεται στον Asterisk στην Αθηνα μεσω Openvpn. 
> Εκτος αν μπορω να εχω ταυτοχρονη συνδεση απευθειας και απο το linksys PAP2 γινεται αυτο ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δουλευα *εσωτερικα νουμερα*, αλλα αν κανει ταυτοχρονη συνδεση ο ιδιος αριθμος στην modulus και απο asterisk και απο το linksys PAP2 μου κανει!


Τι εννοεις?   εσωτερικα νουμερα  εννοεις τα sip extensions?   

Αν πας να κανεις registration απο 2 διαφορετικες συσκευες σε ενα νουμερο modulus το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου μπλοκαρουν τον λογαριασμο για λογους ασφαλειας.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Τι εννοεις?   εσωτερικα νουμερα  εννοεις τα sip extensions?   
> 
> Αν πας να κανεις registration απο 2 διαφορετικες συσκευες σε ενα νουμερο modulus το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου μπλοκαρουν τον λογαριασμο για λογους ασφαλειας.


ναι αυτο εννοω πχ 3ψηφια.
Α δεν γινεται δλδ? πρεπει ενα registration καθε φορα? δλδ αν το εχω στον αστερισκ πρεπει μετα να παιζω με τα sip extentions.

----------


## griniaris

> ναι αυτο εννοω πχ 3ψηφια.
> Α δεν γινεται δλδ? πρεπει ενα registration καθε φορα? δλδ αν το εχω στον αστερισκ πρεπει μετα να παιζω με τα sip extentions.


μα αυτη ειναι η εννοια του voip pbx. οι ευκολιες του.  ΚΑνεις register το trunk (νουμερο modulus) και μετα με τα inbound - outbound κανεις οτιδηποτε θες με τα εσωτερικα σου και τις γραμμες σου.

----------


## Nikiforos

> μα αυτη ειναι η εννοια του voip pbx. οι ευκολιες του.  ΚΑνεις register το trunk (νουμερο modulus) και μετα με τα inbound - outbound κανεις οτιδηποτε θες με τα εσωτερικα σου και τις γραμμες σου.


ναι απλα στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ο αστερισκ ειναι στην αθηνα ομως οποτε παει το νουμερο στο αλλο μερος μεσω openvpn και ιντερνετ oποτε δεν ειναι τοσο "αμεσο", μικρο το κακο βεβαια, δεδομενου οτι αν μπει απευθειας modulus και οχι μεσω της INALAN δεν θα χρειαζεται το linksys spa 3102 voip router οποτε θα ειναι ποιο γρηγορο. Γιατι ολες αυτες οι μετατροπες προσθετουν lag στην αποκριση.

----------


## spsomas

Καλημέρα. Μια ερώτηση. Στην περίπτωση που έχω 2 νούμερα τι γίνεται; Μπορώ πχ με ένα Cisco spa112 να έχω και τα δύο νούμερα; Ο χρόνος ομιλίας είναι κοινός; Ρώτησα και στο θέμα της Inalan αν μπορώ μέσω του δικού της εξοπλισμού αν γίνεται να έχω 2 νούμερα και αν μοιράζονται τα λεπτά των 400 λεπτών. Απάντηση δεν πήρα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλημέρα. Μια ερώτηση. Στην περίπτωση που έχω 2 νούμερα τι γίνεται; Μπορώ πχ με ένα Cisco spa112 να έχω και τα δύο νούμερα; Ο χρόνος ομιλίας είναι κοινός; Ρώτησα και στο θέμα της Inalan αν μπορώ μέσω του δικού της εξοπλισμού αν γίνεται να έχω 2 νούμερα και αν μοιράζονται τα λεπτά των 400 λεπτών. Απάντηση δεν πήρα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος; Ευχαριστώ


καλημέρα, σου απαντησα και στο άλλο θεμα ναι μπορεις.
Δεν ξερω πως θα μοιράζονται αυτό θα μας το πει η INALAN.
Aν δεν πας μεσω inalan δεν μπορεις να τα βαλεις στο δικο της μηχανημα είναι κλειδωμενο το VOIP τους εχω ρωτησει από το τηλεφωνο.
Για τα κοστη δες τι εχουν πει τα παιδια και σε εμενα τι συμφερει περισσοτερο, δεν προλαβα χτες να δω τις αναλυτικες του 2018, θα τα δω σημερα, να δω ποσες κλησεις εχουμε ξεχωριστα σε σταθερα και κινητα κάθε μηνα, να δω αν συμφερει με προπληρωμενο χρονο με την inalan ή απευθειας στην modulus.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα. Μια ερώτηση. Στην περίπτωση που έχω 2 νούμερα τι γίνεται; Μπορώ πχ με ένα Cisco spa112 να έχω και τα δύο νούμερα; Ο χρόνος ομιλίας είναι κοινός; Ρώτησα και στο θέμα της Inalan αν μπορώ μέσω του δικού της εξοπλισμού αν γίνεται να έχω 2 νούμερα και αν μοιράζονται τα λεπτά των 400 λεπτών. Απάντηση δεν πήρα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος; Ευχαριστώ


Ειναι παρα πολλες οι επιλογες. αν διαχωρησω το ερωτημα σου... 
ναι. μπορεις σε ενα 112 να βαλεις και τα 2 νουμερα. απο εκει και περα ειναι ρυθμισεις για το πως θα παιρνεις τηλεφωνω , απο ποιο νουμερο , κλπ κλπ 

Στην modulus αν δεν εχεις πακετο ολα τα νουμερα "τραβανε" απο τα χρηματα που εχεις μεσα.

Αν εχεις πακετο ΚΑΙ στα δυο (υποθετω )το καθενα θα τραβαει απο το πακετο του. Αυτο να το ρωτησεις.

Γινεται να μπουν στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν. Αν ειναι μεσω της εταιρειας θα στα φτιαξουν αυτοι. Αν εισαι μονος σου.... θα  τους τα δωσεις και θα στα περασουν αυτοι.

----------


## puntomania

Νικηφόρε... αυτό που σου είπα χτες...


Στην Αθήνα τον αριθμό του σταθερού τον έχεις στον αστερισκ και απο εκεί μεσω vpn τον πας στο εξοχικό με ένα extension.

αν τον αριθμό τον πάρεις απ την modulus απευθείας... θα βάζεις στο μητρώο σου χρήματα.. τα οποία θα είναι για την χρήση του.

στο εξοχικό σου τώρα, ο αριθμός του οτε που θα πάρεις... μιας και δεν θα έχεις πολύ χρόνο ομιλίας... λογικά 250+30 έχει το πακέτο σου... μπορείς να πάρεις την υπηρεσία just-call απ την modulus με cid τον αριθμό του εξοχικού σου, και έτσι να ρυθμίσεις τον εκεί voip εξοπλισμό σου, να κάνει εξερχόμενες απ την modulus... 

σν αυτές οι 2 συνδέσεις ( Αθήνα & Εξοχικό ) ειναι στον ιδιο αφμ... τους βάζεις στο ίδιο μητρώο στη modulus και τραβάνε απ τα ίδια χρήματα και οι 2.



το έχω σε μένα έτσι.... το κύριο σταθερό μου που ειναι οτε... στην ουσία το έχω μόνο για εισερχόμενες... και απο εξερχόμενες σέταρα τον * να βγαίνει απ την γραμμή του οτε μόνο για αριθμούς 800.... 801.... 00800 και τα 13888 και 13818...... όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα πάω μέσου του just-call που έχω στη modulus με το ίδιο αριθμό.


όπως το ίδιο έχω και σε 2 κινητά.... τους αριθμούς τους... και έτσι μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενη μέσω modulus απ το zoiper του κινητού... ή και απο το σταθερό μου ( το έχω με πρόθεμα ) και να βλέπει ο άλλος τον αριθμό του κινητού μου.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Γινεται να μπουν στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν. Αν ειναι μεσω της εταιρειας θα στα φτιαξουν αυτοι. Αν εισαι μονος σου.... θα  τους τα δωσεις και θα στα περασουν αυτοι.


καλημέρα, αυτό που λες δεν γινεται ποιος το ειπε?
εγω που ρωτησα ειπαν είναι κλειδωμενο το VOIP, μονο αμα πας μεσω αυτων σε voip παροχο μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις και στο δινουν αυτοι ετοιμο, οποτε σωστα μεχρι εδω.
Αν δεν εισαι μεσω inalan θες και δικο σου voip εξοπλισμο, εμενα ετσι μου ειπαν που ρωτησα στο τηλ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νικηφόρε... αυτό που σου είπα χτες...
> 
> 
> Στην Αθήνα τον αριθμό του σταθερού τον έχεις στον αστερισκ και απο εκεί μεσω vpn τον πας στο εξοχικό με ένα extension.
> 
> αν τον αριθμό τον πάρεις απ την modulus απευθείας... θα βάζεις στο μητρώο σου χρήματα.. τα οποία θα είναι για την χρήση του.
> 
> στο εξοχικό σου τώρα, ο αριθμός του οτε που θα πάρεις... μιας και δεν θα έχεις πολύ χρόνο ομιλίας... λογικά 250+30 έχει το πακέτο σου... μπορείς να πάρεις την υπηρεσία just-call απ την modulus με cid τον αριθμό του εξοχικού σου, και έτσι να ρυθμίσεις τον εκεί voip εξοπλισμό σου, να κάνει εξερχόμενες απ την modulus... 
> 
> ...


θα τα δω προσεκτικα μετα να είμαι σπιτι γιατι δεν καταλαβαίνω τιποτα πραγματικα!
δεν ξερω γενικα πως παιζουν αυτά τα κολπα σε καθαρα voip παροχους!
όμως η ADSL από ΟΤΕ δεν είναι τετοια που λες, εχω κανει συμφωνια και μου εβγαλαν ειδικο πρόγραμμα δεν το εχει στην σελιδα καν δλδ, δεν εχω τιποτα από χρονο ομιλιας με σκοπο να δουλευω το άλλο νουμερο με δικο μου VOIP μεσω αστερισκ δλδ αυτό που θα γινει Modulus.
το εκει νουμερο είναι ένα τηλεφωνο πανω στο speedport και της Αθηνας (αυτό που θα γινει Modulus) παιζει πανω σε ένα linksys Pap2 ένα άλλο ασυρματο τηλεφωνο.
εχω μονο 1000λεπτα από εκεινο το σταθερο προς το κινητο μου και το αναποδο λογω cosmote one.
Τι θα κερδισω παραπανω αφου το νουμερο Αθηνας (το modulus αργοτερα) θα πηγαινει ετσι κι αλλιως εκει.

Καλα τι είναι αυτό το μητρωο και βαζεις χρηματα? δεν εχουμε το νουμερο μας στην modulus με *15 ευρω τον μηνα* και ότι κλησεις κανουμε μετα ερχεται ο λογαριασμος απλα?

*σορρυ αυτο εγινε απο λαθος!!!! τον χρονο ηθελα να γραψω!!!*

----------


## jkoukos

> Καλα τι είναι αυτό το μητρωο και βαζεις χρηματα? δεν εχουμε το νουμερο μας στην modulus με 15 ευρω τον μηνα και ότι κλησεις κανουμε μετα ερχεται ο λογαριασμος απλα?


To μητρώο είναι η σελίδα του λογαριασμού σου στην Modulus.
Στο έχουμε ξαναγράψει. Οι VoIP πάροχοι δεν σου δίνουν μηνιαίο λογαριασμό, δηλαδή να πληρώνεις τις κλήσεις που έκανες τον προηγούμενο μήνα.
Απλά φορτίζεις τον λογαριασμό σου με ένα ποσό (όσο θέλεις) και μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις όσο υπάρχει διαθέσιμο. Με κάθε φόρτιση σου στέλνει απόδειξη πληρωμής.

Τα 15€ είναι ετήσιο πάγιο απλά για να διατηρήσεις τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό που έχεις. Πληρώνεται άπαξ, στην αρχή κάθε 12μηνου. Δεν τα πληρώνεις κάθε μήνα.
Από εκεί και πέρα όσο υπάρχει διαθέσιμο χρηματικό ποσό στον λογαριασμό σου, μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις. Εισερχόμενες θα έχεις κανονικά αν δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Για το μητρωο δεν το θυμαμαι αν το εχουμε πει παλιοτερα, νομιζα οτι ερχεται λογαριασμος.
Θα δω στην σελιδα της modulus καπου πιστευω να τα εξηγει αναλυτικα.
Για τα 15 ευρω το ξερω τα λεγαμε και χτες για συγκριση με το κοστος μεσω inalan, φυσικα και δεν ειναι τον μηνα!!!
Ωραια παιζει ετσι ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## jkoukos

Λες ότι τα ξέρεις μεν, αλλά από την άλλη μάλλον ξεχνάς γρήγορα, αφού στο αμέσως προηγούμενο μήνυμα αναφέρεις για 15€/μήνα.
Πουθενά δεν υπάρχει αυτό το νούμερο στην ιστοσελίδα ή σε δικιά μας αναφορά.

Επαναλαμβάνω σε κανέναν VoIP πάροχο δεν σου έρχεται μηνιαίος λογαριασμός, διότι απλά δεν υπάρχει πάγιο. Σε όλους φορτίζεις τον "κουμπαρά σου" και όσο σε αυτόν υπάρχουν χρήματα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις.
Μόνο μέσω της Inalan θα έχεις μηνιαίο λογαριασμό, αλλά εκεί είναι λογικό διότι πληρώνεις πάγιο για προπληρωμένο πακέτο ομιλίας (μαζί με την σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο), που αν το ξεπεράσεις θα έχεις έξτρα χρέωση.

----------


## Nikiforos

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Inalan/page405
και εδω το εχει πει αλλος, και σε αλλα σημεια εκει της inalan εχουμε κανει συγκρισεις και αναφορες γιαυτο.
Χτες δεν λεγαμε οτι η inalan την χρεωνει παραπανω? δεν καναμε συγκρισεις τιμων και ειπες και εσυ και για το κοστος αυτο, κατσε να το βρω...

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...9%CF%82/page56
ποστ #832

- - - Updated - - -

αν εγραψα 15 ευρω τον μηνα που δεν το βρισκω πιθανως ειναι φυσικα λαθος γιατι δεν προκειτε και δεν νομιζα ΠΟΤΕ κατι τετοιο!
και να λαβεις υποψην οτι γραφω πολλες φορες απο την δουλεια και μπαινει κανεις και το κλεινω και γραφω βιαστικά!
σορρυ λοιπον αλλα μπορει να υπαρχουν λαθη! ας μην τα παιρνουμε τις μετρητοις καλυτερα.

- - - Updated - - -

ακομα και οταν μου απαντησες δεν καταλαβαινα τι λες, εγραψα λαθος εκει περα, ηταν μια στιγμη δυσκολη και εγραψα κατι μπαμ μπαμ και το εκλεισα σορρυ!!! ειδα τωρα το ποστ και την ωρα!

----------


## jkoukos

Διάβασέ τα καλύτερα. Ξεκάθαρα μιλάμε για 24€ ή 15€ *ανά έτος* για διατήρηση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού. Πουθενά δεν λέμε για αυτά τα ποσά ανά μήνα.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Διάβασέ τα καλύτερα. Ξεκάθαρα μιλάμε για 24€ ή 15€ *ανά έτος* για διατήρηση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού. Πουθενά δεν λέμε για αυτά τα ποσά ανά μήνα.


καταλαβες τι εγραψα απο πανω???

- - - Updated - - -

Παμε παλι.....
ημουν στην δουλεια και βιαζομουν γιατι καποιος ηρθε και για να μην παρατησω το ποστ εγραψα κομματια και ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!!
μετα εσυ λες οτι εκανα λαθος και δεν το εχω δει και δεν καταλαβαινω τι λες!!
και εσυ παρανοησες οτι ειπα εγω οτι καποιος αλλος μου ειπε οτι ειναι τον μηνα!
κανεις δεν ειπε τον μηνα εγραψα ΕΓΩ λαθος λεμε!!!!! αλλο ηθελα να γραψω αλλο εγραψα δλδ!
γυρισα πισω στα ποστς για να δω τι ειχα γραψει δεν ηξερα οτι εγινε τετοιο λαθος!
το ξερω ΦΥΣΙΚΑ οτι ειναι τον χρονο! ειναι δυνατον να πιστευω οτι ειναι με τον μηνα αυτο το ποσο?????

- - - Updated - - -

Ξανα σορρυ για το μπερδεμα αλλα εγραψα λαθος δεν το ηξερα γιατι το εκλεισα μετα, υστερα απαντησαν αλλοι και εμενε πισω και δεν το ειδα ποτε παρα μονο τωρα που το ειπες και γυρισα πισω και κοιταξα και την ωρα. Αυτα!

----------


## jkoukos

Εγώ κατάλαβα. Αυτό (που το έχω και σε παράθεση), ποιος το έγραψε και μετά λέει ότι δεν μίλησε για μήνα και ότι τα γνωρίζει.
Γιατί λοιπόν σου λέω ότι ξεχνάς και μάλιστα αυτά που έγραψες μόλις πριν λίγο;

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο έγραφα βάζοντας και τα Link, απάντησες τελικά για το λάθος σου. Τέλος!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εγώ κατάλαβα. Αυτό (που το έχω και σε παράθεση), ποιος το έγραψε και μετά λέει ότι δεν μίλησε για μήνα και ότι τα γνωρίζει.
> Γιατί λοιπόν σου λέω ότι ξεχνάς και μάλιστα αυτά που έγραψες μόλις πριν λίγο;


σου εξηγησα τωρα πιστευε οτι θες τι αλλο να πω....
ημουν στην δουλεια βιαζομουν και εγραψα λαθος. ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧ πλακα εχουμε! οκ δεν πειραζει!  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Νικηφόρε... αυτό που σου είπα χτες...
> Στην Αθήνα τον αριθμό του σταθερού τον έχεις στον αστερισκ και απο εκεί μεσω vpn τον πας στο εξοχικό με ένα extension.
> αν τον αριθμό τον πάρεις απ την modulus απευθείας... θα βάζεις στο μητρώο σου χρήματα.. τα οποία θα είναι για την χρήση του.
> στο εξοχικό σου τώρα, ο αριθμός του οτε που θα πάρεις... μιας και δεν θα έχεις πολύ χρόνο ομιλίας... λογικά 250+30 έχει το πακέτο σου... μπορείς να πάρεις την υπηρεσία just-call απ την modulus με cid τον αριθμό του εξοχικού σου, και έτσι να ρυθμίσεις τον εκεί voip εξοπλισμό σου, να κάνει εξερχόμενες απ την modulus... 
> σν αυτές οι 2 συνδέσεις ( Αθήνα & Εξοχικό ) ειναι στον ιδιο αφμ... τους βάζεις στο ίδιο μητρώο στη modulus και τραβάνε απ τα ίδια χρήματα και οι 2.
> το έχω σε μένα έτσι.... το κύριο σταθερό μου που ειναι οτε... στην ουσία το έχω μόνο για εισερχόμενες... και απο εξερχόμενες σέταρα τον * να βγαίνει απ την γραμμή του οτε μόνο για αριθμούς 800.... 801.... 00800 και τα 13888 και 13818...... όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα πάω μέσου του just-call που έχω στη modulus με το ίδιο αριθμό.
> όπως το ίδιο έχω και σε 2 κινητά.... τους αριθμούς τους... και έτσι μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενη μέσω modulus απ το zoiper του κινητού... ή και απο το σταθερό μου ( το έχω με πρόθεμα ) και να βλέπει ο άλλος τον αριθμό του κινητού μου.


καλησπερα, τωρα που ειμαι σπιτι διαβασα καλυτερα τι μου εχεις γραψει γιατι πριν ημουν δουλεια και ειδες τι λαθος εκανα!
καταρχην να πω οτι ψαχνω στην σελιδα της modulus και λεει τοσα πολλα με τοσες επιλογες, που και τιποτα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν ξερω απο voip παροχους και τα βλεπω πολλα κινεζικα, αλλα και δεν βρισκω τιποτα σχετικα με το μητρωο που λεμε ή καποια εξηγηση στην σελιδα κατι.
Επισης αυτη την υπηρεσια just-call ουτε με αναζητηση στο google δεν μου την βγαζει, ουτε στην σελιδα την βρισκω να διαβασω κατι σχετικο.
Για το τι εχω σου εγραψα στο αλλο ποστ.
Τελικα νομιζω καταλαβα τι λες, αλλα προυποθετει να ειναι και τα 2 τηλεφωνικα νουμερα στον αστερισκ ετσι δεν ειναι? 
στο εξοχικο ετσι κι αλλιως θα εχω και το νουμερο της Αθηνας οποτε τι παραπανω θα κερδισω με αυτο το just-call?
το σταθερο της Αθηνας θα δουλευω που θα παει στην modulus, το αλλο ηταν υποχρεωτικο, εγω το ιντερνετ ηθελα αλλα δεν παει σκετο.
Εχω αλλη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη για το καθενα, και εκεινο παιζει απευθειας απανω απο το speedport entry 2i και δεν θα ηθελα να πλεξω να ζηταω κωδικους να το βαζω αλλου και ολα αυτα, δε νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος, ασε που εχει τοπικο νουμερο της περιοχης εκει δλδ.
btw τωρα εχουν κανει νουμερα που δεν χρεωνονται υποχρεωτικο απο την ΕΕΤΤ για ολους τους παροχους εχω παρει και τα 2 απο το κινητο και δεν χρεωσε τιποτα οποτε παλια το 13888.
Τωρα αυτο με το μητρωο κτλ για να μην σας ζαλιζω πολυ ακομα, θα το μαθω απο την εταιρεια οταν μιλησω μαζι τους οταν με το καλο ερθει η ωρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> ο αριθμός με την modulus θα σου στοιχίζει τουλάχιστον 132ε το χρόνο αν πας μέσω της inalan...... και θα έχεις 400λ το μήνα
> αν πας κατευθείαν στην modulus θες 15ε για τον αριθμό + ότι μιλήσεις...   δε ξέρω πόσο μιλάς... αλλά δε νομίζω να θες 100+ ευρώ για μονάδες το χρόνο.   που στην περίπτωση αυτή... τα χρήματα τα καταναλώνεις όποτε θες...
> δηλαδή 132ε - 15 το πάγιο του αριθμού = 117ε για ομιλία
> δες τον δικό μου απο ιούλιο-αυγουστο...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 199216
> χοντρικά υπολόγισε 1 ωρα σταθερά κανα 1,50ε και κινητά κάνα 3,5-4ε
> στις τιμες που βλέπεις στην ανάλυση... προσθέτεις 5% τέλος.... = + 24%φπα = τελική τιμή
> εγώ βγάζω αυτες τις τιμές ανα λεπτό με τέλος και φπα
> 0.065 mobile
> ...


δυστυχως κακα νεα, κοιταξα αναλυτικους και ενα σοκ το επαθα....δεν τους κοιτουσα και εχει και συνολικα.
Δυστυχως καθε μηνας του 2018 που τσεκαρα, εχει πολυ διαφορετικα στατιστικα χρησης τηλεφωνων απο τους αλλους.
Πχ σταθερα εχει απο 3 ωρες κατι καποιο μηνα και φτανει και πανω απο 8 σε καποιον αλλον!!!
ενω τα κινητα απο μιση σχεδον ωρα και σε καποιον ειδα ακομα και 2,5 ωρες!!!
και ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μιλαμε λιγο στο τηλ??
WTF???? κολλημενο το ασυρματο τηλ στο κεφαλι εχουν οι γυναικες?  :Laughing: 
οποτε να υποθεσω οτι αμα παω απευθειας στην μοντουλα θα με σκισει?

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic







> δυστυχως κακα νεα, κοιταξα αναλυτικους και ενα σοκ το επαθα....δεν τους κοιτουσα και εχει και συνολικα.
> Δυστυχως καθε μηνας του 2018 που τσεκαρα, εχει πολυ διαφορετικα στατιστικα χρησης τηλεφωνων απο τους αλλους.
> Πχ σταθερα εχει απο 3 ωρες κατι καποιο μηνα και φτανει και πανω απο 8 σε καποιον αλλον!!!
> ενω τα κινητα απο μιση σχεδον ωρα και σε καποιον ειδα ακομα και 2,5 ωρες!!!
> και ειχα την εντυπωση οτι μιλαμε λιγο στο τηλ??
> WTF???? κολλημενο το ασυρματο τηλ στο κεφαλι εχουν οι γυναικες? 
> οποτε να υποθεσω οτι αμα παω απευθειας στην μοντουλα θα με σκισει?


Βγαλε ενα συμπερασμα για τους χρονους ομιλιας σε ετησια βαση. κανε τους υπολογισμους και ετσι και αλλιως και παρε μια αποφαση.  

σορυ κιολας αλλα το νημα απο " MODULUS απόψεις"  εχει καταντησει σε " Τι θα κανει ο νικηφορος επιτελους με την ιναλαν και την modulus"

----------


## Nikiforos

Απαντησα σε αυτο επειδη με ειχαν ρωτησει και ειπα θα το κοιταξω, μη νομιζουν οτι τους γραφω κιολας.
Οκ αμα σε πειραζει τοσο πολυ να σταματησω να γραφω τοτε, σορρυ που σου εφαγα τον χωρο....

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπον σταματαω να παρακολουθω απο τωρα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα, οτι ηταν να πουμε το ειπαμε, και ευχαριστω οσους ασχοληθηκαν. Αλλά μετα μην μου γραψει κανεις δεν ειδα δεν εκανα δεν διαβασα οκ? γιατι απλα δεν θα εχω δει τιποτα.
Αφου σας ζαλισα τοσο πολυ σορρυ.... :Sad:

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic


		Δεν πειραζει να γραφεις. προς θεου. 

Απλα οπως και εσυ θες να ειναι τα νηματα καθαρα....  (πχ στο μικροτικ εσυ ο ιδιος κανεις υποδειξη να συνεχιστει η συζητηση στο αναλογο θεμα ) ετσι και εγω βλεπω τα τελευταια 90 ποστ να ειναι offtopic. 
Εχουμε ολη την καλη διαθεση να βοηθησουμε οπως μπορουμε ο ενας τον αλλο. Αλλα ειναι αλλο το θεμα του νηματος. 

Ανοιξε αν θες ενα αλλο νημα και μπορουμε να συζητησουμε τα παντα εκει για την μεταβαση σου στην ιναλαν και στη Modulus οπως επισης και τι θα μπορουσες να κανεις για την καλυτερη διαχειριση .

Εγω σορυ αν στο μεταδιδω με λαθος τροπο. Δεν εχω κακη διαθεση . φιλικα το λεω.

----------


## spsomas

> Ειναι παρα πολλες οι επιλογες. αν διαχωρησω το ερωτημα σου... 
> ναι. μπορεις σε ενα 112 να βαλεις και τα 2 νουμερα. απο εκει και περα ειναι ρυθμισεις *για το πως θα παιρνεις τηλεφωνω , απο ποιο νουμερο , κλπ κλπ* 
> 
> Στην modulus αν δεν εχεις πακετο ολα τα νουμερα "τραβανε" απο τα χρηματα που εχεις μεσα.
> 
> Αν εχεις πακετο ΚΑΙ στα δυο (υποθετω )το καθενα θα τραβαει απο το πακετο του. Αυτο να το ρωτησεις.
> 
> Γινεται να μπουν στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν. Αν ειναι μεσω της εταιρειας θα στα φτιαξουν αυτοι. Αν εισαι μονος σου.... θα  τους τα δωσεις και θα στα περασουν αυτοι.


Εφόσον έχει 2 θύρες για τηλέφωνο δεν ξεχωρίζει αυτόματα τα νούμερα; Στην θύρα 1 το 1234 και στην θύρα 2 το 5678. Οπότε όταν παίρνει τηλέφωνο από την 1 θα χρεώνεται ο 1234 και αντίστοιχα το άλλο νούμερο.

----------


## griniaris

Ειναι διαχωρισμενα τα νουμερα. τα ρυθμιζεις οπως θες. γενικα κανεις οτι θες,  

Ομως στη modulus εχεις ΕΝΑ account . σε αυτο το account βαζεις λεφτα που " τραβανε" οι γραμμες οταν κανεις εξερχομενες με χρεωση. 


ΕΚΤΟΣ αν εχεις πακετο οποτε εκει λειτουργει διαφορετικα.

----------


## spsomas

> Ειναι διαχωρισμενα τα νουμερα. τα ρυθμιζεις οπως θες. γενικα κανεις οτι θες,  
> 
> Ομως στη modulus εχεις ΕΝΑ account . σε αυτο το account βαζεις λεφτα που " τραβανε" οι γραμμες οταν κανεις εξερχομενες με χρεωση. 
> 
> 
> ΕΚΤΟΣ αν εχεις πακετο οποτε εκει λειτουργει διαφορετικα.


Μάλλον για πακέτο με βλέπω. Οπότε μπορεί να είναι κοινή η χρέωση και στα 2 νούμερα. Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα ρωτήσω την άλλη εταιρεία να μου πει τι παίζει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## griniaris

> Μάλλον για πακέτο με βλέπω. Οπότε μπορεί να είναι κοινή η χρέωση και στα 2 νούμερα. Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα ρωτήσω την άλλη εταιρεία να μου πει τι παίζει. Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


αυτο θα στο απαντησουν σιγουρα απ την modulus το πως θα δουλευει με πακετα.

Θα ρωτησω και εγω την τριτη αν ειναι που θα μιλησω ουτως η αλλως μαζι τους για μια μεταφορα .Οτι ειναι θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## puntomania

εγώ έχω 2 μητρώα... στο ένα έχω 3 αριθμούς εταιρικούς και στο άλλο 2 κινητά

βάζω χρήματα στο κάθε μητρώο συνήθως αρχές του χρόνου... πχ από 50ε... οι αριθμοί τραβάνε απ το μητρώο που ανήκουν.

----------


## griniaris

ειναι σε διαφορετικο ΑΦΜ ομως. ετσι δεν ειναι? 

γιατι και εγω ηθελα να το κανω αλλα ειναι πελατοκεντρικο το συστημα και παει βαση αφμ μου ειπαν.

----------


## puntomania

> ειναι σε διαφορετικο ΑΦΜ ομως. ετσι δεν ειναι? 
> 
> γιατι και εγω ηθελα να το κανω αλλα ειναι πελατοκεντρικο το συστημα και παει βαση αφμ μου ειπαν.


ναι... κάθε αφμ ξεχωριστό μητρώο...

ενώ πχ στην yuboto οταν βάζεις λεφτά... ζητάς πχ τιμολόγιο... και στα κόβουν κανονικά.. άσχετα σε τι αφμ είναι οι αριθμοί.

----------


## griniaris

Λοιπον...   τα νεοτερα... 

Η modulus  για καθε ΑΦΜ δημιουργει ενα λογαριασμο. Το ονομαζουν ΜΗΤΡΩΟ.  Οποιος εχει ηδη credencials το βλεπει στην πανω δεξια γωνια . 

Εδω να διευκρινησω...  Μπορει να δημιουργηθει διαφορετικο μητρωο για το ιδιο ΑΦΜ αν εχουμε νουμερα για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ χρηση ΚΑΙ νουμερα για ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ χρηση. 


Στο καθε ΜΗΤΡΩΟ μπορει καποιος να εχει  οσα νουμερα θελει.  Αυτα χρησιμοποιουν ΚΟΙΝΟ λογαριασμο που "τραβανε" χρηματα οταν υπαρξει χρεωσιμο τηλεφωνημα. Οσο εχουμε διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο μπορουμε κανονικα να κανουμε εξερχομενες. 


***  Αν καποιος εχει σε ΕΝΑ μητρωο τουλαχιστον 2 νουμερα ΜΕ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ (στην περιπτωση inalan) τοτε δημιουργουν ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ACCOUNTS... και το καθε νουμερο "τραβαει" απο τα δωρεαν του πακετου που του αντιστοιχει. 
Αν ξεπεραστουν τα"δωρεαν" του πακετου τοτε θα υπαρχει χρεωση που θα μπει στον λογαριασμο μαζι με τα "παγια" του πακετου μας.  (οπως πχ η κλασσικη τηλεφωνια ) .

----------


## spsomas

> Λοιπον...   τα νεοτερα... 
> 
> Η modulus  για καθε ΑΦΜ δημιουργει ενα λογαριασμο. Το ονομαζουν ΜΗΤΡΩΟ.  Οποιος εχει ηδη credencials το βλεπει στην πανω δεξια γωνια . 
> 
> Εδω να διευκρινησω...  Μπορει να δημιουργηθει διαφορετικο μητρωο για το ιδιο ΑΦΜ αν εχουμε νουμερα για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ χρηση ΚΑΙ νουμερα για ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ χρηση. 
> 
> 
> Στο καθε ΜΗΤΡΩΟ μπορει καποιος να εχει  οσα νουμερα θελει.  Αυτα χρησιμοποιουν ΚΟΙΝΟ λογαριασμο που "τραβανε" χρηματα οταν υπαρξει χρεωσιμο τηλεφωνημα. Οσο εχουμε διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο μπορουμε κανονικα να κανουμε εξερχομενες. 
> 
> ...


Οπότε αν έχεις 2 νούμερα μπορεί η Inalan να στα περάσει στον εξοπλισμό της και με 2 διαφορετικά πακέτα να γίνεται η δουλειά. Μια χαρά με βολεύει αυτό. Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα ρωτήσω και την Inalan για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

----------


## jkoukos

Έτσι θα γίνει θέλοντας και μη. Δεν είναι δικιά της υπηρεσία και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να την στην συσκευής της.
Από εκεί και πέρα ζητάς είτε το καθένα νούμερο να βγαίνει από ξεχωριστή θύρα, είτε και οι 2 συνδέσεις και από τις 2 θύρες ή ότι άλλο συνδυασμό μπορεί να γίνει.
Η παρακολούθηση των κλήσεων γίνεται από την Modulus και σε περίπτωση υπέρβασης του χρόνου ομιλίας στέλνει την χρέωση στην Inalan να την περάσει στον μηνιαίο λογαριασμό που θα σου αποσταλεί.

----------


## griniaris

> Οπότε αν έχεις 2 νούμερα μπορεί η Inalan να στα περάσει στον εξοπλισμό της και με 2 διαφορετικά πακέτα να γίνεται η δουλειά. Μια χαρά με βολεύει αυτό. *Όταν έρθει η ώρα θα ρωτήσω και την Inalan για να είμαι 100% σίγουρο*ς.


Αυτο ακριβως θα σου ελεγα.  Θα πρεπει να επιβεβαιωθει *και με* ΙΝΑΛΑΝ  καθως αυτη εχει τον τελευταιο λογο μιας και ειναι δικο της το ρουτερ.  Στη χειροτερη παιρνεις ενα adapter με 30-40 € και εισαι ανεξαρτητος.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Αυτό εδώ λέτε παιδιά για modulus?

http://www.syncom.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE...vdsl40604.html

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## puntomania

> Αυτό εδώ λέτε παιδιά για modulus?
> 
> http://www.syncom.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE...vdsl40604.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4159012/AVM...-Box-7490.html

----------


## jkoukos

> Αυτό εδώ λέτε παιδιά για modulus?
> 
> http://www.syncom.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE...vdsl40604.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Σ' ενδιαφέρει ως router ή σε καλύπτει αυτός της εταιρείας και ζητάς κάτι έξτρα για την τηλεφωνία;
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση υπάρχουν πολλά Fritz που σε καλύπτουν και σε χαμηλότερο κόστος.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να πάω στον 7490 που παίζει και πάνω σε τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Αν ποτέ ξαναγυρίσω σε κανονική γραμμή θα βάλω την παλιά διάταξη.
Από ότι βλέπω η πιο φθηνή είναι το 7430.
Μιλάμε για 100 ευρώ διαφορά χωρίς λόγο και αιτία!
ΛΟΛ

----------


## jkoukos

Επιπλέον έχει ασύρματο στους 5GHz και μάλιστα AC, Gigabit θύρες, 2 USB3.0 (αντί ενός USB2.0) και μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική μνήμη.

Αλλά αν το θέλεις μόνο για τηλεφωνία (γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα πριν), σου κάνει οποιοδήποτε Fritz, ακόμη και το φθηνότερο που θα βρεις (νέο ή μεταχειρισμένο).

----------


## puntomania

Αν θες πχ sip server... πας στα 90αρια μοντέλα...η στα παλιότερα 70αρισ...

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Παιδιά για το εξοχικό το καλοκαίρι το θέλω χαλαρώστε!

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, αλλά δεν απαντάς σε αυτό που ρωτάμε για την χρήση που προορίζεται.
Αν θέλεις καινούργιο πάρε το φθηνότερο που θα βρεις. Αλλά υπάρχουν δεκάδες ευκαιρείες σε μεταχειρισμένα, ανάλογα τις θέλεις να κάνει.
Π.χ. με 15-20€ βρίσκεις 7170, με 30-35€ το 7270 και με 45-50€ το 7390. Ακόμη και με 10-15€ ένα παλιό απλό Fritz Fon κάνεις δουλειά για την τηλεφωνία.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Νομίζω η καλύτερη λύση είναι το 7430.
Μία συσκευή για τα πάντα δηλαδή και router και τηλεφωνία χωρίς να μπω στη διαδικασία να σετάρω το tplink ως router αγοράζωντας ξεχωριστό cisco κουτάκι gia voip.
Αλλωστε και μόνο που θα φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ θα γλυτώνω 200 ευρώ τον χρόνο.

----------


## griniaris

> Νομίζω η καλύτερη λύση είναι το 7430.
> Μία συσκευή για τα πάντα δηλαδή και router και τηλεφωνία χωρίς να μπω στη διαδικασία να σετάρω το tplink ως router αγοράζωντας ξεχωριστό cisco κουτάκι gia voip.
> *Αλλωστε και μόνο που θα φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ θα γλυτώνω 200 ευρώ τον χρόνο*.


Εγω δεν καταλαβα ακομα τι θελεις να κανεις.  Θα κανεις καποιο νουμερο voip στη modulus? Η απλα θα αλλαξεις παροχο απο cosmote σε αλλον ?

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Θα κάνω φορητότητα στην modulus.

----------


## griniaris

> Θα κάνω φορητότητα στην modulus.


Οποτε θα εχεις νουμερακι voip πλεον.  προσβαση στο ιντερνετ υποθετω θα εχεις απο αλλη γραμμη  ετσι?

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Νούμερο θα έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς!(Στην φορητότητα κρατάς και το νούμερο που είχες, αντίθετα με τις περιπτώσεις νέας σύνδεσης που έχεις πρόθεμα συγκεκριμμένων πόλεων μόνο)
Για Internet θα τραβήξω καλώδιο από γείτονα που μένει στο ισόγειο και με τον οποίο έχω συνεννοηθεί ήδη!
Βασικά θα του πληρώνω τα 3 επιπλέον ευρώ το μήνα όταν πάει από adsl σε vdsl πράγμα που θα γίνει σύντομα.
Αυτός δίνει από το ισόγειο με καλώδιο σε ένα tplink router στον 1ο όροφο internet (νοικιάζει δωμάτια) το οποίο το έκανε με δική μου βοήθεια.
Τώρα θα πάμε σε εμένα που είμαι στον 2ο όροφο είτε κατευθείαν από το ισόγειο, από το modem του οτε είτε από τον 2ο όροφο που είναι το tplink router.
Ποια μέθοδο προτείνετε παιδιά;

----------


## puntomania

> Νούμερο θα έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς!(Στην φορητότητα κρατάς και το νούμερο που είχες, αντίθετα με τις πειπτώσεις νέας σύνδεσης που έχεις πρόθεμα συγκεκριμμένων πόλεων μόνο)
> Για Internet θα τραβήξω καλώδιο από γείτονα που μένει στο ισόγειο και με τον οποίο έχω συννοηθεί ήδη!
> Βασικά θα του πληρώνω τα 3 επιπλέον ευρώ το μήνα όταν πάει από adsl σε vdsl πράγμα που θα γίνει σύντομα.
> Αυτός δίνει από το ισόγειο με καλώδιο σε ένα tplink router στον 1ο όροφο internet (νοικιάζει δωμάτια) το οποίο το έκανε με δική μου βοήθεια.
> Τώρα θα πάμε σε εμένα που είμαι στον 2ο όροφο είτε κατευθείαν από το ισόγειο, από το modem του οτε είτε από τον 2ο όροφο που είναι το tplink router.
> Ποια μέθοδο προτείνετε παιδιά;


Άρα δηλαδή είχες μέχρι τώρα γραμμή και την κόβεις για να πάρεις απ τον ιδιοκτήτη που είναι 2 ορόφους ποιο κάτω. Είχε  dsl.... Και θα την κάνει vdsl και θα του πληρώνεις την οποία διαφορά. Για μένα... τραβήξτε καλώδιο απ το ρούτερ του.... Και βάλε το φριτζ να κάνει pppoe με otenet@otenet.gr... Και είσαι κομπλέ.

----------


## jkoukos

Καλύτερα με καλώδιο από αυτόν στο ισόγειο, διότι στην άλλη περίπτωση έχεις ενδιάμεσα και άλλο σημείο πιθανής αστοχίας και να διακοπεί η δικά σου σύνδεση.

----------


## griniaris

> Άρα δηλαδή είχες μέχρι τώρα γραμμή και την κόβεις για να πάρεις απ τον ιδιοκτήτη που είναι 2 ορόφους ποιο κάτω. Είχε  dsl.... Και θα την κάνει vdsl και θα του πληρώνεις την οποία διαφορά. Για μένα... τραβήξτε καλώδιο απ το ρούτερ του.... Και βάλε το φριτζ να κάνει pppoe με *otenet@otenet.gr*... Και είσαι κομπλέ.


Αναφερει οτι ΕΧΕΙ cosmote και θα την διακοψει. Δεν ξερουμε τι συνδεση εχει ο αλλος που θα του δωσει ιντερνετ. Οποτε ενδεχεται να μην δουλεψει το otenet . 





> Καλύτερα με καλώδιο από αυτόν στο ισόγειο, διότι στην άλλη περίπτωση έχεις ενδιάμεσα και άλλο σημείο πιθανής αστοχίας και να διακοπεί η δικά σου σύνδεση.


 :One thumb up:   Σωστος.  Αυτο θα προτεινα και εγω.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

griniaris : Ελα που δεν ξέρεις!
Μiλάω για Internet σε εξοχικό.
Internet σε εξοχικά στην Ελλάδα μόνο η cosmote δίνει!
Για την ακρίβεια τηλέφωνο μόνο αυτή δίνει!

----------


## thourios

> griniaris : Ελα που δεν ξέρεις!
> Μiλάω για Internet σε εξοχικό.
> Internet σε εξοχικά στην Ελλάδα μόνο η cosmote δίνει!
> Για την ακρίβεια τηλέφωνο μόνο αυτή δίνει!


Υποχρεωτικά κάνεις διακοπές όμως όποτε θέλει ο ΟΤΕ και όχι όποτε θες εσύ.
Θέλω να κάνω διακοπές τον Φεβρουάριο απλά δεν θα έχω ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο στο εξοχικό εκείνο το διάστημα.

----------


## jkoukos

Tα Fritz μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν ως:
α. Ως modem/router, συνδεδεμένα στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή κάνοντας τα ίδια την κλήση ΡΡΡ και τον συγχρονισμό.
β. Ως router, πίσω από άλλο modem ή router, κάνοντας και αυτά ταυτόχρονη κλήση ΡΡΡ. Από δοκιμή δική μου, αυτή η περίπτωση παίζει σίγουρα σε ΟΤΕ και Vodafone. Φαντάζομαι και σε άλλους παρόχους.
γ. Ως router, πίσω από άλλο router, παίρνοντας σύνδεση από αυτό.
δ. Ως client, πίσω από άλλο router, παίρνοντας σύνδεση από αυτό. Εδώ ανήκει στο ίδιο LAN με του router.

Στις πρώτες 2 περιπτώσεις, έχει το δικό του δίκτυο και δεν μας απασχολεί τυχόν port forwarding.
Στις 2 τελευταίες περιπτώσεις εξαρτάται από τον κύριο router για τυχόν port forwarding.
Ειδικά στην (γ) περίπτωση έχουμε 2πλό o NAT, αλλά αν στοκ κύριο router υπάρχει δυνατότητα ορισμού DMZ, τότε τα πράγματα γίνονται εύκολα.

Με απλά λόγια το Fritz, πέραν των δυνατοτήτων στην τηλεφωνία, είναι ελβετικός σουγιάς όσον αφορά τους τρόπους με τους που μπορεί να έχει πλήρη έλεγχο της σύνδεσης με το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

jkoukos : Συμφωνείς με το παλικάρι πιο πάνω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να συνδεθώ κατευθείαν στο modem του γείτονα στο ισόγειο με τον β τρόπο;

----------


## griniaris

> jkoukos : Συμφωνείς με το παλικάρι πιο πάνω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να συνδεθώ κατευθείαν στο modem του γείτονα στο ισόγειο με τον β τρόπο;


Μα ο Jkoukos το προτεινε και εγω απλα συμφωνησα.  ΕΙναι η βελτιστη λυση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Νούμερο θα έχω το ίδιο ακριβώς!(Στην φορητότητα κρατάς και το νούμερο που είχες, αντίθετα με τις περιπτώσεις νέας σύνδεσης που έχεις πρόθεμα συγκεκριμμένων πόλεων μόνο)
> Για Internet θα τραβήξω καλώδιο από γείτονα που μένει στο ισόγειο και με τον οποίο έχω συνεννοηθεί ήδη!
> Βασικά θα του πληρώνω τα 3 επιπλέον ευρώ το μήνα όταν πάει από adsl σε vdsl πράγμα που θα γίνει σύντομα.
> Αυτός δίνει από το ισόγειο με καλώδιο σε ένα tplink router στον 1ο όροφο internet (νοικιάζει δωμάτια) το οποίο το έκανε με δική μου βοήθεια.
> Τώρα θα πάμε σε εμένα που είμαι στον 2ο όροφο είτε κατευθείαν από το ισόγειο, από το modem του οτε είτε από τον 2ο όροφο που είναι το tplink router.
> Ποια μέθοδο προτείνετε παιδιά;





> Άρα δηλαδή είχες μέχρι τώρα γραμμή και την κόβεις για να πάρεις απ τον ιδιοκτήτη που είναι 2 ορόφους ποιο κάτω. Είχε  dsl.... Και θα την κάνει vdsl και θα του πληρώνεις την οποία διαφορά. Για μένα... τραβήξτε καλώδιο απ το ρούτερ του.... Και βάλε το φριτζ να κάνει pppoe με otenet@otenet.gr... Και είσαι κομπλέ.


Παλιά είχα κάνει αυτό που κάνεις εσύ μόνο που εγώ ήμουν αυτός που έδινα το ίντερνετ σε 2 σπίτια στην πολυκατοικία και πληρώναμε /3 το κόστος και δεν έχω τραβήξει καλώδια. 
Έχω βάλει έξω από την εξώπορτα μου ένα AP και στους άλλους 2 πάλι AP που δίνουν ethernet στα router που είχαν ήδη από τις γραμμές που έκοψαν, οπότε δεν είχε αλλάξει τπτ στα σπίτια τους στο θέμα του ίντερνετ. Για να έχουν τηλέφωνο απλά τους έχω sipura spa που η έξοδο τηλεφωνίας του απλά κουμπώνει σε μια τηλεφωνική μπρίζα του σπιτιού και αυτόματα παίρνουν όλες.

Μια ιδέα που είχα ήταν με PowerLine Adapters στο ρεύμα της πολυκατοικίας από το κοινόχρηστο που σε εμάς δεν είναι τριφασικό, οπότε τραβάς ένα καλώδιο από τον άλλον μέχρι το κουτί απέξω από την εξώπορτα που εκεί βάζεις ένα powerline και το κουτί το κάνεις μπρίζα σούκο. Αντίστοιχα στον άλλο όροφο κάνεις το ίδιο και με καλά PowerLines δεν θα υπάρχει θέμα. Δεν το έκανα και προτίμησα το wifi.

Κάθε σπίτι έχει το δικό του Vlan όπου κανείς δεν βλέπει το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του άλλου και το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν οι άλλοι 2 είναι να δουν τον File και Media Server μου

Πλέον συνδέθηκα στον πατέρα μου που του αναβάθμισα την γραμμή εκεί σε wind 100/10 και είμαστε όλοι τρισευτυχισμένοι και πληρώνουμε 42€/4 το μήνα.
Το link με τον πατέρα μου (UBNT NANOBEAM 5AC 19)είναι στο χιλιόμετρο που είχε ίντερνετ χωρίς να το χρησιμοποιεί.

Η γραμμή αυτή πλέον εξυπηρετεί τηλεφωνία για 3 σπίτια (σύνολο 6 αριθμούς έχουμε) και δεν κάνει κιχ το τηλέφωνο ακόμα και με torrent.

Το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι πως το κεντρικό Router της 100/10 γραμμής είναι ένα Untangle που τρέχει πάνω σε ένα Linksys_WRT1900ACS που είναι με Home Licence 50€ το χρόνο και έχει απίστευτο QoS γιατί ότι άλλη λύση και να είχα δοκιμάσει πάντα κάποιο πρόβλημα υπήρχε κυρίως αν κάποιος ήρωας άρχιζε τα torrent.

Και τα 3 σπίτια είμαστε σε ένα FreePBX που το έχω σε VM που στην αρχή το είχα σπίτι αλλά μετά λόγο μεγάλης γραμμής στη δουλειά το έχω εκεί (100/100 μισθωμένη Vodafone). 

Έχουν όλοι το τηλέφωνό τους το σταθερό με extension του freepbx ακόμα και στα κινητά τους με τη μόνη συνθήκη να κάνουν σύνδεση πριν τρέξουν το CsipSimple να κάνουν connect με openvpn client στο Untangle από οπουδήποτε στον πλανήτη.

Δεν έχουμε αντιμετωπίσω ποτέ μα ποτέ θέμα με τη Modulus και την ποιότητα ήχου παρόλο που πχ το Α σπίτι για να έχει τηλέφωνο πρέπει να πάει

Sipura --> AP --> Switch ---> Nanobeam --->Linksys ---> Openvpn με τη δουλειά μου στο Freepbx VM --> Modulus

o Freepbx μου δίνει πχ τα εξής στο reports 

Chan_Sip Peers

Name/username             Host                                    Dyn Forcerport Comedia    ACL Port     Status      Description                      

xxx                       xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx                               D  Yes        Yes         A  1051     OK (80 ms)                                  
xxx                       xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx                                D  Yes        Yes         A  1051     OK (92 ms)                                  
xxx                       xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx                                D  Yes        Yes         A  5060     OK (98 ms)                                   
xxx                       xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx                                D  Yes        Yes         A  5060     OK (38 ms)                                   

Modulusxxxxxx/xxxxx 31.177.60.70                                Yes        Yes            5060     OK (4 ms)

Τελειώνω λέγοντας και επιμένοντας πως το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι το κεντρικό ρούτερ. Ακόμα και γαιδούρια Asus που δοκίμασα και Netgear όταν πιέζονταν όλο το σύστημα έκανε γκούχου και το λέω γιατί διαβάζω φίλε Σταύρο πως πας να τα κάνεις αυτά συνδεόμενος σε ένα Tp-link... ξεκίνα έτσι αλλά έχε στο πλάνο σου κάποια καλή συσκευή με καλό QoS

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Οχι δεν θα συνδέομαι πάνω σε tplink.
Θα συνδέομαι κατευθείαν στο modem του OTE.

----------


## baskon

Τελικά έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση για μεταφορά 2 MSN, ώστε να ξεφορτωθώ την ISDN σιγά σιγά. Εκεί στη Modulus είναι πολλοί γρήγοροι και εξυπηρετικοί. 
Τώρα περιμένω να δω πότε θα το αποδεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ, και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να τα σετάρω ευκολα στο  Fritz 7590.

----------


## griniaris

> Τελικά έκανα και εγώ την αίτηση για μεταφορά 2 MSN, ώστε να ξεφορτωθώ την ISDN σιγά σιγά. Εκεί στη Modulus είναι πολλοί γρήγοροι και εξυπηρετικοί. 
> Τώρα περιμένω να δω πότε θα το αποδεχτεί ο ΟΤΕ, και ελπίζω να μπορέσω να τα σετάρω ευκολα στο  Fritz 7590.


Την καλυτεροι δουλεια εκανες.  :One thumb up:   Και ΝΑΙ. ειναι οντως πολυ καλοι. 




> Στελνω το αιτημα στη midulus για φορητοτητα απο nova .  (1 μερα)
> Την επομενη με παιρνουν για αντιπροταση απο nova ....  και οτι δεν ειναι κανονικο τηλ και διαφορα τετοια.  Τους λεω φευγω...   (2η μερα) 
> Την επομενη μερα μου στειλανε κωδικους αο modulus και ηταν ετοιμο. (3η μερα)

----------


## uncle_nontas

Modulus και εγώ από χθες, σε inalan γραμμή. Σεταρα πανεύκολα σε fritzboz 7360 και σε 2 softphones τον αριθμό μου. Μέχρι τώρα ποιότητα κλήσεων εξαιρετική. Παρασκευή έκανα φορητοττητα από cyta, Δευτέρα είχα ήδη τηλέφωνο.

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ πελάτης τους εδώ και 15 μέρες. Δευτέρα 3/12 φορητότητα από την CYTA και την επόμενη μέρα ο αριθμός ήταν στο δίκτυο τους μετά από μια πολύ καλή διαδικασία.

Η ποιότητα των κλήσεων πολύ καλή αλλά παρατήρησα απώλεια του registration στο κέντρο κάποιες φορές. Άλλαξα τον χρόνο του expiration σε μεγαλύτερη τιμή από αυτή που έχουν στις προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις και δείχνει να σταθεροποιήθηκε. Είναι νωρίς ακόμα για οριστικά συμπεράσματα αλλά είμαι συγκρατημένος.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

BlueChris : Τα powerlines θα ήτανε καλή λύση αν δεν χάνανε πακέτα!
Εδώ χάνουμε πακέτα στο ίδιο διαμέρισμα.
Πόσο μάλον σε οικοδομή από το ισόγειο στον 2ο όροφο!

----------


## Panagioths

Offtopic: Τα powerlines εν γένει δεν χάνουν πακέτα εκτός κι αν έχει πρόβλημα η καλωδίωση ή οι συσκευές..

----------


## baskon

O Ποτες έκανε το θαυμα του και πάλι. Μου απέρριψε το αίτημα γιατί και καλά πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω τα MSN φυσικές γραμμές πρώτα. Και τώρα ξεκινάει ο πόλεμος με ΕΕΤΤ κλπ.
Αραγε αν φύγω για άλλη εταιρία με όλα τα νούμερα θα με αφήνουν μετά να τα πάω σε Modulus ή τα εξτρα νουμερα θα έχουν δεσμευση;

Ps: Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο στον ΠΟΤΕ, και η τηλεφωνητρια αυτή τη φορά μου έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να μεταφερθούν, και ότι δε βλέπει κανένα αίτημα φορητότητας! Θα με τρελάνουν αυτοί !! Θα το ξαναστείλει η Modulus να δούμε.. Ελπίζω να μη χρεωθώ πάλι 10άρικο x msn.......

----------


## griniaris

Εννοεις εκανες φορητοτητα μονο στα MSN χωρις να κανεις φορητοτητα και του σριθμου που ηταν αυτα πανω? 
Ειχα καταλαβει φορητοτητα κανονικα την γραμμη μαζι και τα MSN. 


Νομιζω δεν δινεται αυτο που θελεις. Ας σε συμβουλεψει καποιος πιο εμπειρος.

edit: Ρωτησα και εμαθα.  Πρεπει το MSN να παει ΜΑΖΙ με τον κεφαλικο αριθμο.

----------


## Panagioths

Για να κανεις φορητότητα τα MSN πρέπει να κάνεις και την κεφαλική ΜΑΖΙ. Μονο τα msn δεν γινεται πουθενά. Γιατί θέλεις να κρατήσεις την ISDN ακόμα ενώ διώχνεις τα μσν;

----------


## baskon

Ακριβώς ναι. Τη δευτερη φορά η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε κανονικά μεταφέρονται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Κλασσικό μπλέξιμο.. Έλεος. 
Και η Modulus θελει δεκαρικο για κάθε προσπάθεια λέει....

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Offtopic: Τα powerlines εν γένει δεν χάνουν πακέτα εκτός κι αν έχει πρόβλημα η καλωδίωση ή οι συσκευές..


Και όμως έχουν τρομερούς περιορισμούς.
Για παράδειγμα πρέπει να είναι στην ίδια φάση!

----------


## griniaris

> Και όμως έχουν τρομερούς περιορισμούς.
> Για παράδειγμα πρέπει να είναι στην ίδια φάση!


Οχι απαραιτητα ΠΛΕΟΝ.  δουλευουν μια χαρα και στο 3φασικο πλεον τα νεοτερης τεχνολογιας.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Οχι απαραιτητα ΠΛΕΟΝ.  δουλευουν μια χαρα και στο 3φασικο πλεον τα νεοτερης τεχνολογιας.


Και όμως έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις μάρκες.
Η μάρκα που έχω τώρα είναι τα devolo!

----------


## puntomania

Κάνεις το msn πρώτα γραμμή pstn...Και μετά...

----------


## jkoukos

> Ακριβώς ναι. Τη δευτερη φορά η τηλεφωνήτρια μου είπε κανονικά μεταφέρονται δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Κλασσικό μπλέξιμο.. Έλεος. 
> Και η Modulus θελει δεκαρικο για κάθε προσπάθεια λέει....


Παλαιότερα δεν μπορούσες να κάνεις φορητότητα MSN χωρίς να γίνει ταυτόχρονα και στον κεφαλικό. Από το 2013 (ή το 2014) άλλαξε ο κανονισμός και γίνεται κανονικά φορητότητα μόνο των MSN, αν το θέλει ο χρήστης
Το θέμα είναι ότι ο κανονισμός δεν είναι σαφής ως προς την διαδικασία και ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει με την σειρά του σαφείς διαδικασίες. Σε λίγες περιπτώσεις που θυμάμαι το έκανε εύκολα μα συνήθως χρειάζεται το MSN να γυρίσει πρώτα σε κανονικό (άλλη γραμμή) και στην πορεία να γίνει φορητότητα.

Παρακάτω είναι τα μόνα σημεία που ο κανονισμός μνημονεύει σχετικές πληροφορίες που αφορούν τα MSN και στη θέση σου θα ερχόμουν σε επικοινωνία με την ΕΕΤΤ για να είχα έγκυρη ενημέρωση ως προς το τι ακριβώς ισχύει.

*Spoiler:*




			“Συνδεδεμένοι αριθμοί”: Τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί που ανήκουν σε ένα συνδρομητή και αντιστοιχούν στην ίδια συνδρομητική γραμμή υπό έναν κεφαλικό ή βασικό αριθμό (π.χ. αριθμοί MSN ή DDI σε συνδέσεις ISDN ή αριθμοί data και fax σε συνδέσεις κινητής τηλεφωνίας), συμπεριλαμβανομένου του κεφαλικού ή βασικού αριθμού.
...
Στην περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής μεταφέρει τουλάχιστον τον κεφαλικό του αριθμό σε άλλο πάροχο τότε ο πάροχος-δότης δύναται να καταργήσει τους μη μεταφερθέντες αριθμούς που συνδέονται με τον κεφαλικό. Εάν ο συνδρομητής δεν μεταφέρει τον κεφαλικό του αριθμό, οι μη μεταφερόμενοι αριθμοί δύνανται να παραμείνουν στον πάροχο δότη ως συνδεδεμένοι αριθμοί. Σε περίπτωση κατάργησης των μη μεταφερθέντων αριθμών, ο συνδρομητής έχει το δικαίωμα, εντός μηνός από την κατάργηση, να μεταφέρει μέρος ή/και όλους τους εν λόγω αριθμούς σε άλλον πάροχο.
...
Στην περίπτωση που ο συνδρομητής έχει αιτηθεί τη μεταφορά μη συνεχόμενων αριθμών που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον πάροχο-δότη τότε προωθούνται μέσω της ΕΒΔΑΦ ξεχωριστές αιτήσεις για κάθε αριθμό.

----------


## baskon

Ευχαριστώ! Περιμένω τώρα να με πάρει τηλέφωνο και προιστάμενος του ΟΤΕ να δω τι θα μου πεί..
Δυστυχώς έπεσα στην περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ λέει φταίει ο άλλος πάροχος (που δε μου έχει στειλει καν αίτημα φορητότητας...), και η Modulus, λέει δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ, και τα MSN γίνονται χωρίς πρόβλημα VOIP σε εμάς.

Το αποτέλεσμα: Να έχω χρεωθεί ήδη 20 ευρώ χωρίς να φταίω και για να ξανακάνω προσπάθεια αμφίβολου αποτελέσματος να πρεπει να δώσω άλλα τόσα..
Να δω τι θα μου πει και ο προιστάμενος του ΟΤΕ και ίσως κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, ή νέο αίτημα για το ένα μόνο MSN αυτή τη φορά (μη χρεώνομαι τσάμπα).
Τελικά πάντως και η Modulus αν και προσπαθεί, δε μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει σωστά αν προκύψει κάποια δυσκολία. Εϊναι δυνατόν να ζητάει 10 ευρώ για κάθε προσπάθεια ακόμα και αν δε φταίει ο συνδρομητής; Οι ίδιοι λέγανε ότι τα MSN μεταφέρονται κανονικά. Δηλαδή πόσο κοστίζει το resubmit?

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν ξέρω πόσο είναι το κόστος που πληρώνουν στην ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά στον κανονισμό υπάρχει αναφορά ότι ο πάροχος πληρώνει μηναίο τέλος 300€ για χρήση της πλατφόρμας και σε αυτό περιλαμβάνονται 250 δωρεάν αιτήσεις ανά μήνα. Λογικά ακόμη και να ακυρωθεί η φορητότητα, λαμβάνεται υπόψη ως χρέωση.

----------


## puntomania

> Ευχαριστώ! Περιμένω τώρα να με πάρει τηλέφωνο και προιστάμενος του ΟΤΕ να δω τι θα μου πεί..
> Δυστυχώς έπεσα στην περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ λέει φταίει ο άλλος πάροχος (που δε μου έχει στειλει καν αίτημα φορητότητας...), και η Modulus, λέει δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ, και τα MSN γίνονται χωρίς πρόβλημα VOIP σε εμάς.
> 
> Το αποτέλεσμα: Να έχω χρεωθεί ήδη 20 ευρώ χωρίς να φταίω και για να ξανακάνω προσπάθεια αμφίβολου αποτελέσματος να πρεπει να δώσω άλλα τόσα..
> Να δω τι θα μου πει και ο προιστάμενος του ΟΤΕ και ίσως κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, ή νέο αίτημα για το ένα μόνο MSN αυτή τη φορά (μη χρεώνομαι τσάμπα).
> Τελικά πάντως και η Modulus αν και προσπαθεί, δε μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει σωστά αν προκύψει κάποια δυσκολία. Εϊναι δυνατόν να ζητάει 10 ευρώ για κάθε προσπάθεια ακόμα και αν δε φταίει ο συνδρομητής; Οι ίδιοι λέγανε ότι τα MSN μεταφέρονται κανονικά. Δηλαδή πόσο κοστίζει το resubmit?


θα την βρουν την άκρη.. μην αγχώνεσαι... μπορεί να σου κάνουν δώρο το παγίου του αριθμού...και να έρθεις στα ίδια και λιγότερα...

----------


## baskon

H Modulus εννοείς; Τέτοια διάθεση δεν είδα από τη συζήτηση που είχαμε.. Το θέμα είναι άλλο βέβαια.. Να πάνε τα MSN εκεί που θέλω χωρίς να χρεώνομαι 20αρια και μάλιστα με αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## puntomania

> H Modulus εννοείς; Τέτοια διάθεση δεν είδα από τη συζήτηση που είχαμε.. Το θέμα είναι άλλο βέβαια.. Να πάνε τα MSN εκεί που θέλω χωρίς να χρεώνομαι 20αρια και μάλιστα με αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα!


κοίτα παλαιότερα... στα τελευταία 2 χρόνια... που ήθελα να μεταφέρω και εγώ msn... δεν γινόταν απευθείας... έπρεπε πρώτα να γίνει pstn γραμμή και μετά... κόστος οτε κάπου στα 35ε νομίζω + τις μέρες που θα υπήρχε η γραμμή...και μετά θα μπορούσα... το αν όντος έχει αλλάξει κάτι τώρα... τι να σου πω... μπορεί απλά να το κάνει και επίτηδες ο οτε για να μην χάνει κόσμο.

- - - Updated - - -

κάνε και ένα ερώτημα εδώ αν θες...



 Που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ερωτήματα ή καταγγελίες;

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ερωτήματα ή καταγγελίες σχετικά με την παροχή της υπηρεσίας φορητότητας μπορείτε να απευθυνθείτε στον Τομέα Εξυπηρέτησης Καταναλωτών της ΕΕΤΤ (τηλ. 801 11000 80 (αστική χρέωση), fax. 210 610 5049 , email: katanalotes@eett.gr ή consumers@eett.gr). Επιπλέον, μπορείτε να υποβάλετε την  καταγγελία σας, στη σελίδα http://www.apps.eett.gr/complaints/Complaint.seam  σχετικά με τη διαδικασία φορητότητας.

----------


## baskon

Μίλησα και με προιστάμενο του ΟΤΕ.
Υποστηρίζουν ότι ουδέποτε έλαβαν αίτημα φορητότητας.. Και οτι κανονικά θα επρεπε να μην υπαρχει θέμα στη φορητοτητα.
Βέβαια είπε και ότι τουλάχιστον στα συστήματα που έχω πρόσβαση δε βλέπω κάτι. 
Τον ρώτησα, μήπως φταίει το ότι έχω Multi ISDN και απτά 3 νούμερα θέλω να πάρω μόνο τα 2? Μου είπε μπορεί αλλά όχι σίγουρα.
Ως συνήθως μπάχαλο Ελλάδα. O ενας ρίχνει το μπαλάκι στον άλλο..
Αυριο θα πάρω ΕΕΤΤ, συνήγορο καταναλωτή κλπ, γιατί δε δέχομαι απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα να χρεωθώ 20 ευρώ έτσι για την πλάκα.
Ποιος φταίει θα δείξει ελπίζω σύντομα.
Οσο για τη Modulus, είχα όλη τη καλή διάθεση να πάω αλλά δε το βλέπω..Η θα πάρω όλα τα νουμερα μαζι με το κεφαλικό και θα πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία με DPlay ή θα κάνω αίτηση στην omnivoice την επομενη φορά που είναι χαμηλότερο το κόστος.

----------


## puntomania

> Μίλησα και με προιστάμενο του ΟΤΕ.
> Υποστηρίζουν ότι ουδέποτε έλαβαν αίτημα φορητότητας.. Και οτι κανονικά θα επρεπε να μην υπαρχει θέμα στη φορητοτητα.
> Βέβαια είπε και ότι τουλάχιστον στα συστήματα που έχω πρόσβαση δε βλέπω κάτι. 
> Τον ρώτησα, μήπως φταίει το ότι έχω Multi ISDN και απτά 3 νούμερα θέλω να πάρω μόνο τα 2? Μου είπε μπορεί αλλά όχι σίγουρα.
> Ως συνήθως μπάχαλο Ελλάδα. O ενας ρίχνει το μπαλάκι στον άλλο..
> Αυριο θα πάρω ΕΕΤΤ, συνήγορο καταναλωτή κλπ, γιατί δε δέχομαι απο τη στιγμή που δεν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα να χρεωθώ 20 ευρώ έτσι για την πλάκα.
> Ποιος φταίει θα δείξει ελπίζω σύντομα.
> Οσο για τη Modulus, είχα όλη τη καλή διάθεση να πάω αλλά δε το βλέπω..Η θα πάρω όλα τα νουμερα μαζι με το κεφαλικό και θα πάω σε άλλη εταιρεία με DPlay ή θα κάνω αίτηση στην omnivoice την επομενη φορά που είναι χαμηλότερο το κόστος.


το θέμα msn έχει μπέρδεμα... ναι πιθανών επειδή είναι πακέτο και τα 3 μαζί... και θες να πάρεις τα 2 μόνο... απο την άλλη... δε νομίζω να κάνανε πατάτα στη modulus δεν έχουν λόγο να το κάνουν... όσο για την omni... αν τους δουλεύεις τους αριθμούς... καλύτερα πήγαινε αλλού... δεν κάνει!

- - - Updated - - -

και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις... να ξέρεις με το τηλ... άκρη δεν βγαίνει.. μόνο γραπτώς.

----------


## baskon

Δε κανει μεν, αλλά αν είναι να μεταφέρω και τα 3 νούμερα τελικά για να 'προχωρήσει' και μου το απορριψουν πάλι θα χάσω μόνο 15 ευρώ και όχι 30..ΑΝ δε το απορρίψουν θα δώσω για τα 3 νούμερα 45 ευρώ και θα έχω 15 ευρώ για κλήσεις. Ενώ στη Modulus θα δώσω άλλα 90. Έκανα βλακεία έπρεπε να δοκιμάσω Omni από την αρχή.Που να φανταστώ το μπλέξιμο όμως..
Το ενα μόνο νουμερο χρησιμοποιώ πολύ. Το αλλο λιγότερο και το τρίτο το έχω για κόψιμο για αυτό δεν ήθελα να το μεταφερω. Οπότε ας καταφέρω να τα πάρω από τον ποτε και αν δε μαρεσει η ΟΜΝΙ μεταφερω μονο ενα νουμερο αργότερα στην Modulus.

----------


## puntomania

> Δε κανει μεν, αλλά αν είναι να μεταφέρω και τα 3 νούμερα τελικά για να 'προχωρήσει' και μου το απορριψουν πάλι θα χάσω μόνο 15 ευρώ και όχι 30..ΑΝ δε το απορρίψουν θα δώσω για τα 3 νούμερα 45 ευρώ και θα έχω 15 ευρώ για κλήσεις. Ενώ στη Modulus θα δώσω άλλα 90. Έκανα βλακεία έπρεπε να δοκιμάσω Omni από την αρχή.Που να φανταστώ το μπλέξιμο όμως..
> Το ενα μόνο νουμερο χρησιμοποιώ πολύ. Το αλλο λιγότερο και το τρίτο το έχω για κόψιμο για αυτό δεν ήθελα να το μεταφερω. Οπότε ας καταφέρω να τα πάρω από τον ποτε και αν δε μαρεσει η ΟΜΝΙ μεταφερω μονο ενα νουμερο αργότερα στην Modulus.


μα και εσύ γιατι ξεκίνησες με 2 ταυτόχρονα... οι δουλειές στην Ελλάδα... τελειώνουν... μία μία!!!

----------


## baskon

Ημουν αισιόδοξος :P

----------


## puntomania

> Ημουν αισιόδοξος :P


το πιο πιθανό είναι να απόρριψαν την αίτηση από τον οτε λόγω msn χωρίς καν να την περάσουν στο σύστημα τους...

ζήτα να μάθεις απ την modulus αν πήρε το αίτημα τους προς τον οτε αρ. πρωτοκόλλου... και αν ναι...με εκείνο θα ζητήσεις εξηγήσεις απ τον οτε...

----------


## baskon

Πηρα στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ειχαν και ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα. Η διαδικασία είναι:
Α. Κάνω αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ να απαντησει γραπτώς.
Β. Περιμένω 30! Ημέρες.
Γ. ΑΝ δε μου αρέσει η απάντηση κάνω καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ.
Δ. Περιμένω εως 20 εργάσιμες. 

Με άλλα λόγια βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν, γιατί από τη στιγμή που 2/1 λήγει γενικά το Double Play μου δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθώ με όλο αυτό. Παίρνω όλα τα νουμεράκια και πάω αλλού μαζί και με το Ιντερνετ και μετά ελπίζω να είναι πιο ευκολο να αποσπάσω ενα νουμερο.

----------


## netblues

Αλλου? Που αλλου? Δεν μπορεις.. Δεν υποστηριζουν τα αλλα db msn..
Εχασες.

----------


## Dr.Sat

Αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου, πάρε μία νέα υπηρεσία με νέο κεφαλικό από όπου αλλού θέλεις και πάρε όλα τα νούμερα φορητότητα στην Modulus και τέρμα. Εκτός αν κάνεις πολλά εξερχόμενα και κινητά που ένας παραδοσιακός πάροχος μπορεί να έχει κάποια καλύτερα πακέτα... Αν πάλι μπορείς να μείνεις χωρίς internet για λίγο καιρό πας τα πάντα Modulus και μετά ξαναφέρνεις σε πάροχο το κεφαλικό . Στην περίπτωση αυτή πληρώνεις επιπλέον 35 ευρώ για κατασκευή γραμμής .

----------


## baskon

Και μιας και είμαι σε γειτονιά με μονοκατοικία και χωρίς πολλά ζεύγη η δε θα έχω διαθεσιμότητα, η θα πάρω ένα σάπιο ζεύγος που είχα κάνει ολόκληρη φασαρία στον ποτέ να μου το αλλάξει. Οι άλλοι παροχοι είτε σε αφήνουν να έχεις πολλά νούμερα πουά θα χτυπάνε όλα μαζί είτε να έχεις και μια δεύτερη γραμμή με έξτρα κόστος.
Αυτό που έκανα είναι να καταργήσω το multiisdn γιατί στον ποτέ δε μπορούν να καταργήσουν ένα μόνο νούμερο.
Μετά θα ζητήσω να πάρω το ένα msn πίσω για αρχή και θα δοκιμάσω και πάλι την τύχη μου..
Επίσης έγινε γραπτώς παράπονο σε ποτέ.

----------


## Panagioths

Δεν μας λες τι θελεις να κανεις με την εναπομεινουσα ISDN και το κεφαλικό νούμερο για να σου προτείνουμε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους.
Καλή ιδέα η επαναχορήγηση αλλά θα μείνεις χωρίς το νούμερο του msn για καμια βδομάδα-δέκα μέρες στην καλυτερη μέχρι να γίνει νέα απλή γραμμή συν οτι θα χρεωθείς τέλη ενεργοποίησης νέας γραμμής 2 μσν επί 35,κάτι ευρώ..

----------


## baskon

Η κανονική γραμμή θα γίνει απλή pstn με ίντερνετ είτε στον ΟΤΕ είτε σε άλλο παροχο.
Το MSN θα το ξαναπάρω σαν MSN, όχι νέα γραμμή και θα κάνω δοκιμή.

----------


## Panagioths

Τα msn θεωρούνται ως εικονικοι αριθμοί και από μόνα τους δεν μπορούν να τους κάνουν ενέργειες (ξέρω βλακεία αλλά έτσι είναι). Πρέπει να μεταφέρεις και το κεφαλικό για να πάνε και τα μσν οπότε αυτό που έκανες δεν θα δουλέψει και θα ξαναχρεωθείς τσάμπα λεφτά στην modulus. Άποψή μου να μετατρέψεις ατελώς τα 2 μσν σε 2 απλές pstn και να τις τραβήξεις με φορητότητα στην modulus.

----------


## netblues

Ατελως? Πως?
Ασε που οποιαδηποτε νεα ενεργοποιηση εχει ελαχιστη παραμονη τουλαχιστον 12 μηνες, μπορει και 24, οποτε δεν γινονται αυτα.
Η μονη περιπτωση ειναι ΟΛΑ στη modulus με καταργηση της isdn, και νεα γραμμη απο οπουδηποτε. Αυτο με τα msn που τα θα τα ξαναπαρεις πισω ακουγεται σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας. Για τον οτε μιλαμε.
Ξεκινας με τη νεα γραμμη εαν υπαρχει /σαπια και προχωρας.

----------


## Panagioths

Όταν στον χώρο υπάρχει σύνδεση ΟΤΕ τότε όσες νέες κάνεις δεν έχουν τέλος ενεργοποίησης οπότε αυτό γίνεται ατελώς.
Η ελαχιστη παραμονή είναι 2 μήνες αλλά δεν ξέρω αν στην πράξη εφαρμόζουν τέλος αποσύνδεσης/διακοπής αν το κάνεις νωρίτερα. Θα το κάνω αυτό σε 2 γραμμές μου αυτές τις μέρες και θα σας πω.

Τα μσν τα παίρνεις πίσω κανονικά, δεν είναι κανένα σενάριο επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Λέγεται επαναχορήγηση και λειτουργεί κανονικά! Απλά μπορεί σαν αίτημα να πάρει αρκετές μέρες..

----------


## netblues

Εδω δεν μπορουν να αφησουν ενα ψωρο msn, θα κανουν επαναχορηγηση (και δεν θα το εχουν δωσει αλλου εντωμεταξυ.)
Δε λεω, απλα θελει θαρρος και τυχη. 
Το ξερω οτι υπαρχει σαν διαδικασια, για το πρακτικο του θεματος εχω αμφιβολιες.
Δεν εχω δει πουθενα στον οτε νεα συνδεση χωρις τελος διακοπης λιγοτερο απο χρονο, πιθανοτατα 2. Δεν ειναι ηλιθιοι, οτετζηδες ειναι.

----------


## puntomania

Νέα σύνδεση είναι δωρεάν όταν υπάρχει pstn....

----------


## jkoukos

> Εδω δεν μπορουν να αφησουν ενα ψωρο msn, θα κανουν επαναχορηγηση (και δεν θα το εχουν δωσει αλλου εντωμεταξυ.)


Απαγορεύεται εκ του κανονισμού να το δώσουν αλλού για ένα 6μηνο. Μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα μπορείς να το ζητήσεις πάλι. Μετά από αυτό, είναι ελεύθερο προς απόδοση σε άλλον πελάτη.

----------


## baskon

Ακριβώς αυτό. Ένα εξάμηνο είναι δικά μου τα νούμερα και μπορω να τα ξαναζητήσω σαν MSN ή άλλες γραμμές. Επίσης ήταν η 'λύση' χωρίς βεβαιότητα που εδωσε ο προισταμενος του 13888 (αφού του είπα μήπως είναι πρόβλημα το Multi? Μου λεει μπορεί..). 
Απο τη στιγμή που και η Modulus λέει ότι μεταφέρει συχνά MSN από ΟΤΕ, αλλά και ο ΟΤΕ λέει ότι κανονικά δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γίνεται. 
Αλλιώς λένε και οι ΔΥΟ ψέματα για τους δικούς τους λόγους. Δε νομίζω. 
Και επειδή ξέρω το μπαχαλο του ΟΤΕ με τα συτήματα είναι πιθανό το πρόβλημα να ήταν το MULTI. Εδω για να μου κόψουν το 1 νούμερο από το MULTI μου κόβουν όλα τα MSN..Θα άφηναν τα 2 από τα 3 MSN να φυγουν; Επρεπε να το χω προβλέψει και να μη κάνω το λάθος..

Οπως και να χει θα δοκιμάσω και πάλι την τύχη μου ενεργοποιώντας αρχικά 1 MSN, και μεταφέροντας το στη συνέχεια οπότε το πολύ πολύ να χάσω άλλα 5-10 ευρώ, που ίσως τα πάρω πίσω μέσω Συνηγόρου καταναλωτή (από ΟΤΕ λογικα), καθως δε πρόκειτε να τους αφήσω έτσι  :Smile:  
Οκ γιορτές έχουμε ας τζογάρουμε και λίγο. Μπορούμε να παίξουμε και στοίχηματα εδω για το αν θα πιάσει ή όχι  :Embarassed:

----------


## baskon

Έλαβα πριν λίγο mail απο τη Modulus. Μου είπαν ότι καθώς δεν ευθυνομαι δε θα χρεωθώ, και είναι σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ και οι ίδιοι για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. 
Οκ. Δε το περίμενα αυτό. :Respekt: 
Δε νομίζω να ξανασκεφτώ για άλλο πάροχο VOIP πέρα από Modulus.
Και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να φύγω. 
Ps: Μου ξαναείπαν ότι συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη μεταφορά MSN, και μου εστειλαν και Screenshot της απόρριψης από τον ΟΤΕ..

----------


## griniaris

Στο ειπαμε οτι η modulus ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ.  Ειναι απλα επαγγελματιες.  :Smile:

----------


## puntomania

> Έλαβα πριν λίγο mail απο τη Modulus. Μου είπαν ότι καθώς δεν ευθυνομαι δε θα χρεωθώ, και είναι σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ και οι ίδιοι για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα. 
> Οκ. Δε το περίμενα αυτό.
> Δε νομίζω να ξανασκεφτώ για άλλο πάροχο VOIP πέρα από Modulus.
> Και ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω να φύγω. 
> Ps: Μου ξαναείπαν ότι συνήθως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη μεταφορά MSN, και μου εστειλαν και Screenshot της απόρριψης από τον ΟΤΕ..


σου ειπα... μην βιάζεσαι...

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Στην αίτηση που κάνω για την modulus μου στείλανε pdf 6 σελίδων το οποίο έχει υποστήριξη να ψηφιακή υπογραφή.
Να υποθέσω ότι δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω και πρέπει να γίνει τύπωμα και σκανάρισμα μετά ε;
(Αν και ο πρόεδρος Τζήμερος έχει αναφέρει πολλές φορές στα posts του ότι η ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή έχει θεσμοθετηθεί στην Ελλάδα από το 2002).

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει και δουλεύει αλλά θέλει να πιστοποιηθείς εσύ και ο εξοπλισμός σου.

----------


## stelakis1914

Η μόνο ψηφιακή υπογραφή που δέχονται είναι αυτή που γράφει ο jkoukos. Έστειλα κι εγώ αρχικά τις αιτήσεις με self signed signature αλλά δεν τις δέχτηκαν και αναγκάστηκα να τυπώσω και να σκανάρω.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας η έλλειψη μηχανογράφησης είναι στρατηγική επιλογή των πολιτών της, οπότε το χάσμα με την πολιτισμένη δύση θα ανοίγει συνέχεια, μέχρι να εξαφανιστούμε εντελώς από τον χάρτη!

----------


## sdikr

> Δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας η έλλειψη μηχανογράφησης είναι στρατηγική επιλογή των πολιτών της, οπότε το χάσμα με την πολιτισμένη δύση θα ανοίγει συνέχεια, μέχρι να εξαφανιστούμε εντελώς από τον χάρτη!


Μα υπάρχει το σύστημα,  για να δουλέψει θα πρέπει και ο πολίτης να κάνει εγγραφή.

----------


## stereo

Καλημέρα, και Χρόνια πολλά!

Σχετικά με το θέμα της φορητότητας MSN:

Τον Ιούλιο τα μετέφερα όλα από ΟΤΕ στην modulus. Δεν υπήρξε κανένα θέμα αρχικα. Μετά απο μια βδομάδα όμως, απαντούσε ο ΟΤΕ και έλεγε ότι δεν είναι έγκυρος ο αριθμός. Πήρε σχεδόν 2 βδομάδες για να το λύσουν η "μηχανικοί" της cosmote. Από τότε όλα μια χαρά, έχω γυρίσει και σε 1 κανάλι φωνής στον ΟΤΕ και βρήκα την υγειά μου με τους άχρηστους!

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Φύγανε όλα τα δικαιολογητικά που μου ζήτησε η modulus!
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις χρήσιμες απαντήσεις!

----------


## gvard

> Τα msn θεωρούνται ως εικονικοι αριθμοί και από μόνα τους δεν μπορούν να τους κάνουν ενέργειες (ξέρω βλακεία αλλά έτσι είναι). Πρέπει να μεταφέρεις και το κεφαλικό για να πάνε και τα μσν οπότε αυτό που έκανες δεν θα δουλέψει και θα ξαναχρεωθείς τσάμπα λεφτά στην modulus. Άποψή μου να μετατρέψεις ατελώς τα 2 μσν σε 2 απλές pstn και να τις τραβήξεις με φορητότητα στην modulus.


Από ISDN με 5 MSN, έχω μεταφέρει εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο 1 από αυτά στη Modulus (η ISDN παρέμεινε μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο με τα υπόλοιπα 4 MSN οπότε και έγινε ευρυζωνική). Από το 2017 επιτρέπεται η φορητότητα MSN.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Μου στείλανε το εξής μήνυμα :




> Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε, ότι το αίτημα φορητότητας του αριθμού σας έγινε αποδεκτό από τον πάροχο δότη, και μόλις αποστείλαμε τα στοιχεία διασύνδεσης των τερματικών σας στα δηλωθέντα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας σας.
> 
> Παρακαλούμε όπως ανατρέξετε στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο για οδηγίες παραμετροποίησης του εξοπλισμού σας:
> 
> Κέντρο βοήθειας
> Παρακαλούμε όπως μας ενημερώσετε όταν ολοκληρωθεί η παραμετροποίηση των τερματικών σας, προκειμένου να ολοκληρώσουμε την διαδικασία φορητότητας του αριθμού.
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

Δοκίμασα ένα software sip (Jitsi) αλλά ενώ κάνω κλήση στον αριθμό δεν χτυπάει στο desktop.
Θέλει κάποιες μέρες μήπως για να ενεργοποιηθεί το σύστημα;

----------


## skoupas

Όταν το σετάρεις τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να το ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Οκ τους πήρα.Θα πάρει μερικές μέρες μάλλον να γίνει η μετάβαση!

----------


## skoupas

Πέτυχες τις αργίες. Εμένα έγινε αμέσως όταν τους πήρα.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Τελικά έγινε ήδη η μετάβαση!
Μπράβο modulus!

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει free software sip client με υποστήριξη G.729?
Το Linphone έχει θέμα ακόμα και στο configuration οπότε δεν φτάνεις ποτέ να κάνεις κλήση!

- - - Updated - - -

Το cisco SPA122 πιστεύετε επαρκεί ως μόνη συσκευή που θα συνδέεται πάνω στην γραμμή που θα μου δώσει ο γείτονας;

----------


## jlian

https://www.microsip.org

----------


## baskon

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα της μεταφοράς των 2 MSN, το οποίο πλέον έχει αρχίσει να αποκτάει *σουρεαλιστικά στοιχεία.*

Ενώ η Modulus είναι σε επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ, και ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει αναφέρει ότι βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα που δεν επέτρεψε τη φορητοτητα και θα το επιλύσει σύντομα, και φυσικά δεν έχουμε ξαναστείλει αίτημα φορητότητας δέχομαι κλήση από το 13888 η οποία είναι λες και βγήκε απο επιστημονική φαντασία.

-Γεια σας, έχουμε λάβει ένα αίτημα για κατάργηση του κεφαλικού (γραμμής). 
-Δεν έχω κάνει αίτημα για κατάργηση του κεφαλικού (γραμμής)

-Το βλέπουμε όμως ίσως είναι συστημικό. Θα πρέπει να μας στείλετε ένα φαξ..

-Συγνώμη χωρίς να έχω κάνει καμία διαδικασία για κατάργηση κεφαλικού θα μπω σε αυτή τη διαδικασία?

-Ναι αλλιώς θα μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο. 

-(αφού τους τα σέρνω λίγο)Οκ για πείτε μου..
-Θα στείλετε fax στην ΕΕΤΤ με αυτό το κείμενο για να μη καταργηθεί η γραμμή.
-Στην ΕΕΤΤ? Γιατί;
-Κάποιος με τα στοιχεία σας προσπαθεί να πάρει τη γραμμή σας, οπότε έτσι θα μάθετε ποιος..

Και το σόου συνεχίστηκε για ώρα ακόμα.. Οκ είναι ότι να ναι εκεί στον ΟΤΕ. 
Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα κάτι έχουν κάνει και το Τελεμαρκετινγκ το βλέπει σαν κατάργηση γραμμής. 
ΑΠό την άλλη ελπίζω να μη μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ γιατι θα τους πάρει ο διάολος!
Και μου δίνουν την ευκαιρία να κάνω τη καταγγελία μου μια ώρα αρχίτερα :RTFM: 
Science Fiction γίναμε...

*Με τη Modulus Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις και είναι άψογοι*... Οι άλλοι στον ΟΤΕ ποσο πιο χαμηλά θα πέσουν στην εξυηρετηση;

----------


## netblues

Σουρεαλιστικο θα ηταν αν ειχε γινει η μεταβαση. Τωρα απλα ειναι νορμαλ. Sad but true που λεν και στο χωριο μου.

Μπορει να εχει γινει πραγματικα οτιδηποτε. Υποψιαζομαι οτι καποιο απο τα msn ειναι δηλωμενο απο παντα ως κεφαλικο, η καποιος το εκανε προσπαθωντας να κανει το συστημα να επιτρεψει τη μεταβαση.
Αν εχεις πεσει στη λουμπα του συστημικου προβληματος, καλη τυχη. Δεν ειναι οτι δεν καταλαβαινουν το θεμα, απλα το συστημα που εχουν μπροστα τους δεν τους επιτρεπει να το κανουν.

----------


## baskon

Ωραία.. μάλλον επιλύθηκε ο πρόβλημα και απο Δευτέρα θα μεταφερθούν οι αριθμοί. Μου έδωσαν και κωδικούς... για να κάνω δοκιμές.
Στο Zoiper Μπήκαν ευκολα..
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να τα έχει βάλει σε Fritz να με βοηθήσει;
Edit: το βρήκα χρειαζόταν να βάλω:*  voips.modulus.gr:5060 στο registrar.*
Καλή μου αρχή  :Smile:

----------


## baskon

Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας και για να υπάρχει ως πληροφορία για κάποιους που θέλουν να μεταφέρουν μονο MSN:
Α. Γίνεται κανονικά
Β. Αν προκύψει πρόβλημα ο μόνος τρόπος να λυθεί είναι να επικοινωνήσει ο πάροχος με τον ΟΤΕ. Σε αυτό το σημείο άλλα μου είπαν αρχικά από τη Modulus, ενώ ο προιστάμενος βάρδιας του ΟΤΕ ήταν καλύτερα ενημερωμένος και είχε αναφέρει ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα λύνονται με συνεννόηση των παρόχων. Όπως αποδειχτηκε αυτός ήταν ο ορθός τρόπος και ευτυχώς το υλοποίησε και η Modulus. 
Γ. Ακόμα και αν δε προκύψει πρόβλημα, και προχωρήσει κανονικά σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ΟΤΕ και σου λεει δεχτήκαμε αίτημα κατάργησης του κεφαλικού σας και τέτοια . Μη δίνεται σημασία, απλά δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε. Από τη Modulus αναφέρθηκε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει τον τελευταίο χρόνο πολύ συχνά. Επίσης για να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο επικοινωνεί ο νέος πάροχος με το τμήμα εξυπηρετησης παρόχων του ΟΤΕ και λύνεται γρήγορα..

Το πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι είναι τόσο αχανης που δε βρίσκεις άκρη. Στη Modulus υπάρχουν μικρομπερδέματα αλλά μιλάς ευκολα με τον κατάλληλο ανθρωπο που σου λύνει το πρόβλημα σου. 
Τα νούμερα συνδέθηκαν και με το Fritz κανονικά και η τηλεφωνία φαίνεται πολύ δυνατή!

----------


## kmpatra

Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία στην omnivoice όπου όταν είναι εκτος σύνδεσης το νούμερο και σε καλέσει κάποιος,δίνει τόνο απασχολημένου και η αναπάντητη έρχεται με email. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στη modulus?

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία στην omnivoice όπου όταν είναι εκτος σύνδεσης το νούμερο και σε καλέσει κάποιος,δίνει τόνο απασχολημένου και η αναπάντητη έρχεται με email. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στη modulus?


Δεν βρήκα κάτι στο panel τους. Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο το πρωί μήπως μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν κάπως.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία στην omnivoice όπου όταν είναι εκτος σύνδεσης το νούμερο και σε καλέσει κάποιος,δίνει τόνο απασχολημένου και η αναπάντητη έρχεται με email. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στη modulus?


Σε ποιο σημείο βρίσκεται η υπηρεσία που περιγράφεις;

----------


## kmpatra

Off-topic
Ειναι εκει που ρυθμιζεις τον τηλεφωνητή (voicemail) στις ρυθμίσεις του 5ψήφιου
"Χαμένες κλησεις (email)" το γράφει.

----------


## sotirisv

> Καλησπέρα. Υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία στην omnivoice όπου όταν είναι εκτος σύνδεσης το νούμερο και σε καλέσει κάποιος,δίνει τόνο απασχολημένου και η αναπάντητη έρχεται με email. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στη modulus?


Έχουν υπηρεσία τηλεφωνητή με έτοιμο ηχογραφημένο μήνυμα. Εαν έχεις κάποιο δικό σου που θέλεις, μπορείς να τους το στείλεις. 

*Η υπηρεσία είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εντυπώσεις μετά από ένα μη α χρήσης: Απίστευτοι! Φοβερή ποιότητα κ σταθερότητα ως τώρα.

----------


## haris_led

Ναι και εγώ είμαι πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένος μαζί τους. Πάντα καθαρός ήχος και ποτέ διακοπές στην υπηρεσία. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το τηλέφωνο για εισερχόμενες όμως και τους κοστίζω παραπάνω...

----------


## baskon

Συνέχεια με τη σαπουνοπερα μεταφοράς MSN από ΟΤΕ (ελπιζω να μη χρειαστεί και κάποιος άλλος να το κάνει).
Ενώ μετα μυρίων βασάνων ολοκληρώθηκε η μεταφορά των MSN στη Modulus εδώ και 20 μέρες ο ΟΤΕ εξακολουθεί να κάνει τα δικά του και να με ταλαιπωρεί...
Α. Σήμερα έσκασε μήνυμα sms από τον οτε σε συνέχεια προηγούμενης επικοινωνίας, ότι και καλά έχω ζητήσει διακοπή της γραμμής. Μου είπαν ότι αφορά τα παλιά αιτήματα για τα MSN.. 

B. Από το παραπάνω ψιλιάστηκα ότι για τον ΟΤΕ ενδεχομένως να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά (αν και εγώ κανω και δεχομαι κανονικά κλήσεις μέσω Modulus). 

Γ. Κοιτάω τον λογαριασμό που εκδόθηκε χτες και φυσικά με είχαν χρεώσει για τα MSN στον ΟΤΕ.. Πήρα τηλεφωνο και μου λεει η κοπέλα είναι ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ τα νούμερα.. Αποκλείεται να είναι σε 2 παρόχους.. Τις λέω και όμως από ότι φαίνεται γίνεται .. 


Αυτός ο ΟΤΕ παίζει με τα νευρα μου! Η Modulus είναι άψογη.. 
Απλώς αναφέρω τα παραπάνω για την περίπτωση που κάποιος προσπαθήσει να μεταφέρει MSN μόνο στη Modulus.. Να ξερει τι να περιμένει (το χάοςαπό πλευρας ΟΤΕ)

----------


## Sovjohn

Απο τη στιγμή που έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεούται να πάψει την τιμολόγηση από εκείνη την ημέρα και τέλος...αν αυτοί έχουν μπλέξει τα μπούτια τους στείλτους έγγραφο αίτημα ότι η φορητότητα έγινε ΧΧ/ΥΥ/2019 και να πα να... να να να να.

----------


## baskon

Εννοείται ότι δε θα τους πληρώσω φράγκο. Το θέμα είναι ότι για μια απλή φορητοτητα - εικονικών αριθμών MSN,  ταλαιπωριέμαι από 19/12! 
Με την ευκαιρία έφυγε και καταγγελία προς ΕΕΤΤ συνολικά για όλο το θέμα που είχα με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Μετά από 2 εβδομάδες χρήσης των υπηρεσιών της Modulus πάντως η εμπειρία χρήσης είναι πολύ καλή. Καλη ποιότητα ήχου, και χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα. Τα νουμερα συνδεθηκαν αρκετά ευκολα πάνω σε ένα Fritz..

----------


## gvard

> Γ. Κοιτάω τον λογαριασμό που εκδόθηκε χτες και φυσικά με είχαν χρεώσει για τα MSN στον ΟΤΕ.. Πήρα τηλεφωνο και μου λεει η κοπέλα είναι ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ τα νούμερα.. Αποκλείεται να είναι σε 2 παρόχους.. Τις λέω και όμως από ότι φαίνεται γίνεται ..


Καλό ξεμπέρδεμα με αυτό. Είμαι από τους πρώτους που έκαναν μεταφορά MSN μόνο στην Modulus και επί ΟΚΤΩ (8) μήνες τα χρεωνόμουν στον OTE παρόλο που κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν πως θα το διόρθωναν...

----------


## Panagioths

> Καλό ξεμπέρδεμα με αυτό. Είμαι από τους πρώτους που έκαναν μεταφορά MSN μόνο στην Modulus και επί ΟΚΤΩ (8) μήνες τα χρεωνόμουν στον OTE παρόλο που κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν πως θα το διόρθωναν...


Έκανες παράπονο αποχρέωσης; Μπορεί να περνάνε μήνες αλλά τελικά θέλοντας και μη πιστώνουν το ποσόν! Το λέω σαν παθών σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ανάλογων λαθών του αγαπητου ΟΤΕ σε σταθερή/κινητή...

----------


## gvard

Ναι φυσικά, πήρα τα χρήματα πίσω στο τέλος  :Smile:

----------


## baskon

Έκανα κ αίτημα να φύγει το κεφαλικο σε άλλο παροχο με dp, οπότε ελπίζω να σταματήσω να χρεώνομαι από τον ΟΤΕ και για τα msn.. 
Έκανα αίτημα απόχρέωσης στο 13888.αλλα κ στην εεττ συνολικά για όλη αυτή την παρωδία της φορητοτητας των msn..
Γενικά αυτό είναι που λεμε ελλαδισταν..

----------


## puntomania

....για κάντε ένα τσεκ... έχουμε τα ίδια?


defaultuser=xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
setvar=FAXOPT=yes
srvlookup=yes
secret=yyyyyyyyyyyyy
fromuser=xxxxxxxxxxxx
qualify=yes
nat=no
insecure=port,invite
host=voips.modulus.gr
dtmfmode=rfc2833
context=from-trunk
canreivite=no
trustrpid=yes
sendrpid=yes
disallow=all
allow=g722&alaw



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:yyyyyyyyyyyyyy@voips.modulus.gr/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

- - - Updated - - -

οταν θέλουμε να δουλέψει με την 6050 που το δηλώνουμε?

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ είμαι έτσι 3 χρόνια τώρα χωρίς κανένα θέμα



```
username=xxxxxxxxxxxx
type=peer
trustrpid=yes
t38pt_udptl=yes
sendrpid=yes
secret=xxxxxxxxxxxx
qualify=yes
port=5060
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=voips.modulus.gr
fromuser=xxxxxxxxxxxx
fromdomain=voips.modulus.gr
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=alaw
```




> ....για κάντε ένα τσεκ... έχουμε τα ίδια?
> 
> 
> defaultuser=xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> type=peer
> t38pt_udptl=yes
> setvar=FAXOPT=yes
> srvlookup=yes
> secret=yyyyyyyyyyyyy
> ...

----------


## puntomania

...ένα κακό βέβαια που έχουν... οτι... ΣΚ το μαγαζί είναι κλειστό...ούτε support ούτε τίποτα!!!

----------


## griniaris

> ...ένα κακό βέβαια που έχουν... οτι... ΣΚ το μαγαζί είναι κλειστό...ούτε support ούτε τίποτα!!!


ειναι τοσο καλα δομημενοι και καλα στημενο το συστημα που δεν χαλαει αρα δεν χρειαζεται support.  :Razz: 


Σοβαρα τωρα....  δεν χρειαστηκε να δοκιμασω. αλλα οντως δεν απαντανε ουτε στο callback? 


Κυριακη δυσκολα μια εταιρεια να εχει support. αλλα σαββατο θα επρεπε να εχουν. Εστω τις εργασιμες ωρες.

----------


## puntomania

> ειναι τοσο καλα δομημενοι και καλα στημενο το συστημα που δεν χαλαει αρα δεν χρειαζεται support. 
> 
> 
> Σοβαρα τωρα....  δεν χρειαστηκε να δοκιμασω. αλλα οντως δεν απαντανε ουτε στο callback? 
> 
> 
> Κυριακη δυσκολα μια εταιρεια να εχει support. αλλα σαββατο θα επρεπε να εχουν. Εστω τις εργασιμες ωρες.


έκανα μια αλλαγή στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο... και έχω θέμα με τον * μια παίζει το τρανκ της μια όχι...(ενώ της yuboto δουλεύει κανονικά) έστειλα μαιλ... Παρασκευή βράδυ... αφού δοκίμασα με τηλ κλήση..... άλλα ακόμα απάντηση δεν έλαβα.

θα μου πεις...Παρασκευή θυμήθηκες να το κάνεις... οκ έτυχε... πίστευα οτι θα υπάρχει έστω και ένα άτομο ως standby....

- - - Updated - - -

μου στείλανε και αυτά... για το θέμα με το double nat που είχα... ( αν και βρήκα τι έφταιγε )


Trunk Name: Modulus

PEER Details

disallow=all
defaultuser=Το username που σας έχει σταλεί με email
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
setvar=FAXOPT=yes
srvlookup=yes
secret=Το password που σας έχει σταλεί με SMS
fromuser=Το username που σας έχει σταλεί με email
qualify=yes
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=voips.modulus.gr:6050
dtmfmode=rfc2833
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=g722
allow=alaw
allow=g729
trustrpid=yes
sendrpid=yes
bindport=46000


Username:Password@voips.modulus.gr:6050/Username

----------


## griniaris

Βρε δεν εχεις δει ολοκληρα HOWTO που εχουν φτιαξει καθως επισης και configurationsκαι troubleshooting?

----------


## puntomania

το ειδα αρκετες φορες... αλλα κάπου χάθηκα... ειχα και γκρίνια γιατι δεν δουλεύουν τα τηλ.... τελικά όμως έφταιγαν 2 κανόνες στο μικροτικ αποτι φαίνεται...

----------


## BlueChris

Και εγώ με Double Nat είμαι χωρίς πρόβλημα... λογικά αυτή η γραμμή το λύνει

nat=yes

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εγω εχω καλεσει και Σαββατα και Κυριακες και απαντησαν και με εξυπηρετησαν.

----------


## puntomania

> Και εγώ με Double Nat είμαι χωρίς πρόβλημα... λογικά αυτή η γραμμή το λύνει
> 
> nat=yes


στο 1ο ρουτερ κάνεις ΝΑΤ ή DMZ κάτι στο 2ο ρουτερ?

----------


## griniaris

> στο 1ο ρουτερ κάνεις ΝΑΤ ή DMZ κάτι στο 2ο ρουτερ?


Ενας  συναδελφος που μου εδειχνε το setup του..  μου ελεγε..  1000 φορες 2πλο ΝΑΤ παρα DMZ .

----------


## puntomania

> Ενας  συναδελφος που μου εδειχνε το setup του..  μου ελεγε..  1000 φορες 2πλο ΝΑΤ παρα DMZ .


Άρα Δηλαδή να κάνω ΝΑΤ απ το 1ο στο 2ο τις:

Udp
5060
5070
6050
10000-20000

Και να κλείσω το DMZ...

Θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## BlueChris

> στο 1ο ρουτερ κάνεις ΝΑΤ ή DMZ κάτι στο 2ο ρουτερ?


DMZ τα πάντα στο 2ο router όπου εκεί κοντρολάρω κανονικά τα Port Forward μου.

Το 1ο είναι της Wind με 100/10 με κλειστά τα wifi, firewall κλπ... δεν κάνει τπτ δηλαδή απλά χρέη μοντεμ.. οκ κάνει NAT αλλά μου προσθέτει απλά 1ms στο latency και τίποτα άλλο.
Εδώ μέσα υπάρχει ένα άγχος με το Double Nat και τρέχουν όλοι και ρουτάρουν τα μοντεμ των παρόχων κλπ... ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω το λόγο πουθενά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενας  συναδελφος που μου εδειχνε το setup του..  μου ελεγε..  1000 φορες 2πλο ΝΑΤ παρα DMZ .


Και ποια η διαφορά? εφόσον τα πάντα κουτουλάνε στο 2ο ρούτερ στη σειρά που κάνει και αυτό NAT ποιος ο λόγος για περίπλοκες ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## puntomania

ναι στην ουσία...δεν έχει διαφορά...

νταξει το firewall το έχω ανοιχτό στο 1ο... δε νομίζω να κάνει κακό...

----------


## dimangelid

Με το Double NAT όμως όλο τον φόρτο τον τρώει το modem/router του παρόχου και όχι το router που είναι από πίσω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Εδώ μέσα υπάρχει ένα άγχος με το Double Nat και τρέχουν όλοι και ρουτάρουν τα μοντεμ των παρόχων κλπ... ειλικρινά δεν βλέπω το λόγο πουθενά.


Διότι με root χρήστη μπορείς να βάλεις την συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge mode, ώστε να δουλεύει ως απλό modem, άρα δεν τρώει κανένα ζόρι, δεν έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ και δεν χρειάζεται κανένα port forwarding ή DMZ.

----------


## puntomania

> Διότι με root χρήστη μπορείς να βάλεις την συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge mode, ώστε να δουλεύει ως απλό modem, άρα δεν τρώει κανένα ζόρι, δεν έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ και δεν χρειάζεται κανένα port forwarding ή DMZ.


στην περίπτωση της wind... εγώ που έχω το multi-wan ρουτερ μετά τα ρουτερ του οτε και πριν το μικροτικ... δεν μπορώ να κάνω την λύση του bridge...


και στην ουσία κάνοντας DMZ είναι σα να έχουμε το ιντερνετ το τελικό μας ρουτερ...

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάθε περίπτωση έχεις Internet στο τελικό σου router. Αλλά μόνο σε Bridge έχεις ένα μόνο router (με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε NAT, QoS, Firewall κλπ).

Δεν κατάλαβα την σχέση multi-wan και OTE που ανέφερες. Που υπάρχει το θέμα;
Μπορείς μια χαρά να έχεις Bridge, αλλά υποχρεωτικά (σε ΟΤΕ) η τηλεφωνία θα παίξει σε άλλη συσκευή ή θα βάλεις άλλο modem δικό σου στην γραμμή.
Επίσης σε ΟΤΕ δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε καν για τον χρήστη root. Μόνο στους άλλους το θέλουμε, όπου Internet και τηλεφωνία παίζουν σε άλλη σύνδεση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Διότι με root χρήστη μπορείς να βάλεις την συσκευή του παρόχου σε Bridge mode, ώστε να δουλεύει ως απλό modem, άρα δεν τρώει κανένα ζόρι, δεν έχουμε 2πλό ΝΑΤ και δεν χρειάζεται κανένα port forwarding ή DMZ.


Βρε μαζί σου αλλά δεν θα κόλλαγε αν υπήρχε θέμα το router της Wind? μιλάμε το έχω έτσι από τον Ιούνιο που μπήκε η γραμμή και έχω κάνει restart 3 φορές? ή έχει γίνει μια-δυο φορές διακοπή...
Η απόκριση στο ίντερνετ είναι ταχύτατη και γενικά αυτό που λειώνει τα router δεν είναι το NAT αλλά το QOS, το Wifi, το Firewall κλπ...

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό ακριβώς λέω. Σε bridge mode τα ξεχνάς αυτά, αφού σε ένα modem είναι αχρείαστα. Ούτε ζόρι τραβά, ούτε υπάρχει κάτι για να κολλήσει.

Στην αρχή του DSL, modem έδιναν οι εταιρείες, με την σύνδεση να γίνεται από τον υπολογιστή μας ή τον router αν κάποιος ήθελε το παραπάνω και άντεχε το κόστος. Αργότερα άρχισαν να δίνουν μια συσκευή για όλα.
Ακόμη και σήμερα παρά πολλοί επιλέγουν την λύση ξεχωριστών συσκευών, μεταξύ των οποίων κι εγώ.

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς θέμα αυτήν την στιγμή με freepbx? μετά απο χτεσινή διακοπή ρεύματος... δεν μου συνδέονται τα τρανκ της !!!


[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] acl.c: Unable to lookup 'voips.modulus.gr:6050'
[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 13:03:10] WARNING[2063] acl.c: Unable to lookup 'voips.modulus.gr:6050'

απ το ρουτερ έχω ping κανονικά

PING voips.modulus.gr (31.177.60.70): 56 data bytes
Reply from 31.177.60.70: bytes=56 ttl=56 time=17.6ms seq=0
Reply from 31.177.60.70: bytes=56 ttl=56 time=15.7ms seq=1
Reply from 31.177.60.70: bytes=56 ttl=56 time=17.7ms seq=2
Reply from 31.177.60.70: bytes=56 ttl=56 time=15.7ms seq=3

--- voips.modulus.gr ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 15.7/16.6/17.7 ms


τι κόλλημα να έφαγε το freepbx   ( yuboto ειναι οκ )

----------


## skoupas

Εδώ όλα καλά 3 νούμερα modulus.

----------


## griniaris

Ολα μια χαρα σε 4 freepbx με modulus.

οποτε κατι απο εσενα ειναι.

----------


## puntomania

> Ολα μια χαρα σε 4 freepbx με modulus.
> 
> οποτε κατι απο εσενα ειναι.


με την 5060 κάνει reg αλλα έχω θέμα με το 2πλό ΝΑΤ.... με την 6050 που δούλευε οχι...

----------


## skoupas

Στο trunk έχεις βάλει την 6050; Παίζει έτσι;

----------


## puntomania

αυτά μου είχαν στείλει την δευτέρα...


type=peer
trustrpid=yes
t38pt_udptl=yes
srvlookup=yes
setvar=FAXOPT=yes
sendrpid=yes
secret=χχχχχχχχχχχχχ
qualify=yes
nat=yes
insecure=port,invite
host=voips.modulus.gr:6050
fromuser=υυυυυυυυυυυ
dtmfmode=rfc2833
disallow=all
defaultuser=υυυυυυυυυυυυυ
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
bindport=46000
allow=g722&alaw



υυυυυυυυ:χχχχχχχχχχχχ@voips.modulus.gr:6050/υυυυυυυυυυυυυ

- - - Updated - - -

και το θέμα είναι ότι... 2η φορά που έχω θέμα... και είναι ΣΚ που είναι κλειστά... 


εδώ τι μας λέει... ότι η πόρτα 6050 δεν επιτρέπετε... από πια μεριά όμως... εδώ σε μένα η στον παροχο?

[2019-02-17 17:02:49] WARNING[1911] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 17:02:49] WARNING[1911] acl.c: Unable to lookup 'voips.modulus.gr:6050'
[2019-02-17 17:02:49] WARNING[1911] netsock2.c: Port disallowed in voips.modulus.gr:6050
[2019-02-17 17:02:49] WARNING[1911] acl.c: Unable to lookup 'voips.modulus.gr:6050'

----------


## skoupas

Εγώ έχω την 5060 στη modulus και 5070 στη yuboto. Στα extensions και στο bind port στα settings έβαλα 5080 και παίζουν μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά. 
ΣΚ βρήκες πάλι!

----------


## puntomania

Χμμμ μια βδομάδα οκ ήταν... θα το δω μετά πάλι

----------


## griniaris

Στις αρχες που μαθαινα και προσπαθουσα να ρυθμισω τοτε το κεντρο μου(και εκανα λαθη) ειχε μπλοκαριστει η ΙΡ μου για 24 ωρες για λογους ασφαλειας.

ισως να εχεις πολλες αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες και να σε μπλοκαρε. (εφοσον ειναι ολα σωστα )

----------


## puntomania

> Στις αρχες που μαθαινα και προσπαθουσα να ρυθμισω τοτε το κεντρο μου(και εκανα λαθη) ειχε μπλοκαριστει η ΙΡ μου για 24 ωρες για λογους ασφαλειας.
> 
> ισως να εχεις πολλες αποτυχημενες προσπαθειες και να σε μπλοκαρε. (εφοσον ειναι ολα σωστα )





με την 5060 συνδέετε κανονικά με την ίδια Ip... κάτι άλλο φταίει... θα δείξει αύριο!

τόσα χρονιά να πω την αλήθεια με το freepbx 12.... δεν είχα προβλήματα.... τώρα που είπα να πάω στο ...14... συνέχεια κάτι θα έχει...

- - - Updated - - -

...τελικά η λύση που βρήκα... ( ίσως το αφήσω και έτσι )

πρόσθεσα 2η κάρτα δικτύου στο freepbx την οποία έκανα να είναι η default route και παίρνει ιντερνετ απευθείας απ το ρούτερ του οτε το οποίο έχω με otenet@otenet.gr... έβαλα και την γραμμή του οτε πάλι στο κέντρο... και απο την 1η κάρτα που είχε... συνδέονται οι τηλ συσκευές...

οπότε το ιντερνετ του freepbx δεν μπλέκεται καν με το εσωτερικό μου δίκτυο κτλ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! εχω φαει την σελιδα της Modulus να βρω τιμοκαταλογο pdf σαν αυτόν https://www.modulus.gr/documents/75/...celists_EL.pdf εχει βγει νεοτερος? αυτος είναι από τον Ιούλιο του 2016! Υπαρχει καπου και δεν τον εχω βρει εγω? 
Εχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές γενικά ή είναι ακόμα οι ίδιες ?
Thanks!  :One thumb up: 

Eρωτηση : με Internet ADSL κατω από 2mbps καπου 1950 και upload 256 θα εχω θεμα???
γιατι τοσο είναι η ADSL μου πλεον μεχρι να φτιαχτει (καλωδιακη από ΟΤΕ) και δεν εχω σταθερο.
Σκέφτομαι λοιπον να βαλω Modulus επανω στον Asterisk (Linux nas server) με κονσολα, και να ζητησω από τη Nova να στειλει εκει τις εισερχομενες, και να εχω από το νέο νουμερο εξερχόμενες γιατι τωρα σκιζουμε τα κινητα μας (καρτοκινητα).
Μετα θα το κρατησω κιολας μαλλον ειδικα αν παρω πισω ένα παλιο μου νουμερο που ειχα καποτε στη Netone.

Exω κανει δοκιμες με εσωτερικα νουμερα απεξω (δλδ από το κινητο μου με 4G+openvpn να συνδεθω στον αστερισκ) και χωρις QoS και δεν εχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλια παντως και εχει καλα pings. Οποτε πιστευω θα είναι οκ με την modulus αλλα φυσικα θα κανω QoS στο router μου (mikrotik routerboard 109).

----------


## dimangelid

> Καλημέρα! εχω φαει την σελιδα της Modulus να βρω τιμοκαταλογο pdf σαν αυτόν https://www.modulus.gr/documents/75/...celists_EL.pdf εχει βγει νεοτερος? αυτος είναι από τον Ιούλιο του 2016! Υπαρχει καπου και δεν τον εχω βρει εγω? 
> Εχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές γενικά ή είναι ακόμα οι ίδιες ?
> Thanks! 
> 
> Eρωτηση : με Internet ADSL κατω από 2mbps καπου 1950 και upload 256 θα εχω θεμα???
> γιατι τοσο είναι η ADSL μου πλεον μεχρι να φτιαχτει (καλωδιακη από ΟΤΕ) και δεν εχω σταθερο.
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπον να βαλω Modulus επανω στον Asterisk (Linux nas server) με κονσολα, και να ζητησω από τη Nova να στειλει εκει τις εισερχομενες, και να εχω από το νέο νουμερο εξερχόμενες γιατι τωρα σκιζουμε τα κινητα μας (καρτοκινητα).
> Μετα θα το κρατησω κιολας μαλλον ειδικα αν παρω πισω ένα παλιο μου νουμερο που ειχα καποτε στη Netone.
> 
> Exω κανει δοκιμες με εσωτερικα νουμερα απεξω (δλδ από το κινητο μου με 4G+openvpn να συνδεθω στον αστερισκ) και χωρις QoS και δεν εχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλια παντως και εχει καλα pings. Οποτε πιστευω θα είναι οκ με την modulus αλλα φυσικα θα κανω QoS στο router μου (mikrotik routerboard 109).


Αν δεν έχουν βγάλει νέο τιμοκατάλογο στην σελίδα τους, δεν έχει αλλάξει. Δεν χάνεις κάτι πάντως να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσεις  :Smile: 

Για την χαμηλή ταχύτητα τώρα, αν είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση, δεν μαζεύει λάθη η γραμμή και δεν κάνει κάποιος βαριά χρήση, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Μην ξεχνάς κάποτε με τι ταχύτητες έδινε VoIP σταθερή τηλεφωνία η Vivodi και δούλευε σωστά  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αν δεν έχουν βγάλει νέο τιμοκατάλογο στην σελίδα τους, δεν έχει αλλάξει. Δεν χάνεις κάτι πάντως να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να ρωτήσεις 
> 
> Για την χαμηλή ταχύτητα τώρα, αν είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση, δεν μαζεύει λάθη η γραμμή και δεν κάνει κάποιος βαριά χρήση, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς κάποτε με τι ταχύτητες έδινε VoIP σταθερή τηλεφωνία η Vivodi και δούλευε σωστά


καλημέρα, δεν μπορω να καλεσω δεν εχω τηλεφωνο είμαι με καρτοκινητο μονο.
Αλλα εχουν να σε καλεσουν αυτοι οποτε ετσι θα το κανω.
Κοιτα η γραμμη είναι τωρα καπου 1950/256 εδώ και μερες αλλα δεν πεφτει και δεν σερνεται.
Δλδ και online games παιζω αν δεν κατεβαζω μαζι και βλεπω και βιντεος κανονικα.
Δοκιμασα το δικο μου VOIP και ακούγεται τελεια.
Oταν ειχα vivodi ειχα 10mbps τοτε δεν ειχε το εως 24 μονο 10.
Με netone αμεσως μετα επιασα 13,5 τοτε.

Σχετικα με τις ρυθμισεις φανταζομαι όπως τα εχουν τα παιδια από πανω περιπου γιαυτο δεν ρωτησα κιολας.

- - - Updated - - -

Περιμενω και Inalan και λεω να το κρατησω και το νέο νουμερο και μετα αν τελικα βαλω για δικο μου.  :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Yπάρχει καποιος τροπος να δω ένα νουμερο που με ενδιαφερει αν είναι ελευθερο? ή πρεπει να μου το πουν αυτοι όταν μιλησουμε?

----------


## griniaris

> Καλημέρα! εχω φαει την σελιδα της Modulus να βρω τιμοκαταλογο pdf σαν αυτόν https://www.modulus.gr/documents/75/...celists_EL.pdf εχει βγει νεοτερος? αυτος είναι από τον Ιούλιο του 2016! Υπαρχει καπου και δεν τον εχω βρει εγω? 
> Εχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές γενικά ή είναι ακόμα οι ίδιες ?
> Thanks! 
> 
> Eρωτηση : με Internet ADSL κατω από 2mbps καπου 1950 και upload 256 θα εχω θεμα???
> γιατι τοσο είναι η ADSL μου πλεον μεχρι να φτιαχτει (καλωδιακη από ΟΤΕ) και δεν εχω σταθερο.
> Σκέφτομαι λοιπον να βαλω Modulus επανω στον Asterisk (Linux nas server) με κονσολα, και να ζητησω από τη Nova να στειλει εκει τις εισερχομενες, και να εχω από το νέο νουμερο εξερχόμενες γιατι τωρα σκιζουμε τα κινητα μας (καρτοκινητα).
> Μετα θα το κρατησω κιολας μαλλον ειδικα αν παρω πισω ένα παλιο μου νουμερο που ειχα καποτε στη Netone.
> 
> Exω κανει δοκιμες με εσωτερικα νουμερα απεξω (δλδ από το κινητο μου με 4G+openvpn να συνδεθω στον αστερισκ) και χωρις QoS και δεν εχω πρόβλημα στην ομιλια παντως και εχει καλα pings. Οποτε πιστευω θα είναι οκ με την modulus αλλα φυσικα θα κανω QoS στο router μου (mikrotik routerboard 109).



Ευκολο ειναι βρε. 




ΕΔΩ θα βρεις τις τιμες για την αριθμοδοτηση. 





και ΕΔΩ για την χρεωση των κλησεων. 

ΚΑι οπως σωστα ειπωθηκε....  εχουν κουμπι callback. 

Η τηλεφωνια θα ειναι μια χαρα με τις ταχυτητες που εχεις. Μερικα ΚΒ χρησιμοποιει το voip.


edit : αν οντως βρεις το παλιο νουμερο που θες και ειναι διαθεσιμο...  θα πληρωσεις επιπλεον 15€ φορητοτητα. αρα 30€ συνολο. 
Για μενα δεν αξιζει να το κανεις. Ειδικα αν το ειχες πολλα χρονια πριν... κανεις δεν θα το θυμαται πλεον. Εκτος αν ειναι για ψυχολογικους λογους.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.
Φορητοτητα γιατι? είναι παρα πολλα χρονια πριν! δεν μπορεις να ζητήσεις καποιο νουμερο που θες?
δεν ειπα αυτό που εχω τωρα να παει στην modulus, γιατι πρεπει να διακοψω τη NOVA και δεν εχω ακομα INALAN!
θελω νέο νουμερο, απλα αν υπαρχει ένα που ειχα καποτε από την vivodi θα το ηθελα γιατι είναι διαφορετικο στο τελος ένα ψηφιο από αυτό που εχω τωρα!!!
οποτε είναι και για πρακτικούς λογους αλλα και ψυχολογικούς (δεν θα επρεπε να το ειχα διακοψει) αλλα ειχα γυρισει ποιο μετα σε PSTN γιαυτο.
Θελω αυτό με τα 15 ευρω τον χρονο.
Θα κρατησω την ADSL για backup και η Inalan να ερθει, μαζι τα εχουμε πει αυτά σε άλλο θεμα. Όταν θα υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα και VDSL θα δω τι θα κανω.

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν δειχνει αυτο που θελω, εμενα είναι από 21175ΧΧΧΧΧ δεν εχει ε?  :Sad:  αυτό ηταν νουμερο της vivodi και Netone, αυτές τοτε εδιναν από 21175ΧΧΧΧΧ
Μονο από 21022 και 215215 λεει μονο αυτά δινουν? 21022 κατω πατησια δεν είναι κανονικα?
Ενταξει αν δεν γινεται τι να κανουμε...και η inalan μου φαινεται κυριως από 215 δινει.

----------


## griniaris

Δωρεαν ειανι η ΝΕΑ αριθμοδοτηση. 

Καθε παροχος (ειτε φυσικος πχ ΟΤΕ ειτε εικονικος πχ modulus ) εχει μια "σειρα" αριθμοδοτησης.   πχ το  21175ΧΧΧΧΧ  που αναφερεις 

Οταν καποιος κανει φορητοτητα το νουμερο του , τοτε φευγει απο τον εναν και παει στον αλλον.  

Το παλιο σου νουμερο (εφοσον ΔΕΝ το εχει αλλος πλεον)  θα πρεπει να βρεθει ο παροχος που το εχει (εστω και χωρις ιδιοκτητη) ... και να μεταφερθει στη modulus. 

Γιαυτο και υπαρχει το κοστος φορητοτητας. 


Βεβαια επιβεβαιωσε το και με την modulus μηπως εχει αλλαξει κατι.   Μπορει να ειναι ηδη της modulus.  :Smile:  


Υ.Γ.  αν ειναι αυτο που λες οτι ειναι συνεχομενοι οι αριθμοι...   τοτε και εγω θα το εκανα. Αξιζει να το παρεις πισω.

----------


## Nikiforos

Α καταλαβα τι λες, επειδή καποτε ανηκε σε αλλον παροχο παλι πληρωνουμε φορητοτητα αυτό δεν λες?
οποτε είναι 15 ευρω εφάπαξ γιαυτο. Εφόσον παντα υπαρχει.
Ναι ετσι είναι το τελευταιο νουμερο μονο αλλαζει γιαυτο θα το ηθελα πισω.
Δλδ και βολευει κιολας για καποιον να το ξερει του λεω σαν το άλλο που εχεις αλλα στο τελος αντι 6 εχει 5 πχ.

- - - Updated - - -

Σχετικα με τις τιμες κλησεων δεν ισχυει ο παλιος καταλογος του 2016, εχει ποιο ακριβα σταθερα και κινητα τωρα η Modulus.
Δεν τσεκαρα για τις άλλες κλησεις επειδή δεν με ενδιαφερουν.
Οποτε επειδή τον σηκωσα πριν μην τον λαμβανει κανεις υποψην.

----------


## puntomania

..ταχύτητα υπολόγισε περίπου 100κ up/down όταν μιλάς. οπότε θεωρητικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

...οταν σου φέρουν το 100αρι απο inalan θα νομίζεις οτι έχεις αμάξι με 10 τουρμπο σε σχέση με τα 2000/256 που εχεις τώρα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

> ..ταχύτητα υπολόγισε περίπου 100κ up/down όταν μιλάς. οπότε θεωρητικά δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
> 
> ...οταν σου φέρουν το 100αρι απο inalan θα νομίζεις οτι έχεις αμάξι με 10 τουρμπο σε σχέση με τα 2000/256 που εχεις τώρα!!!


Eυχαριστω λεω να το προχωρήσω το θεμα γιατι θα μεινω καιρο χωρις γραμμη όπως φαινεται.

----------


## puntomania

> Eυχαριστω λεω να το προχωρήσω το θεμα γιατι θα μεινω καιρο χωρις γραμμη όπως φαινεται.


αν θες να κάνεις δοκιμαστικές... πέρασε ένα νούμερο απο omni... και τσέκαρε

----------


## Nikiforos

> αν θες να κάνεις δοκιμαστικές... πέρασε ένα νούμερο απο omni... και τσέκαρε


δωσε μου αντιστοιχο θεμα οπου υπαρχει να μην ειμαστε offtopic εδώ, ευχαριστω.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό το θεμα εδώ είναι ? https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...εις/page197

----------


## puntomania

> δωσε μου αντιστοιχο θεμα οπου υπαρχει να μην ειμαστε offtopic εδώ, ευχαριστω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτό το θεμα εδώ είναι ? https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...εις/page197


ναι αυτό ειναι.... αν το κάνεις ενημέρωσε να μιλήσουμε αν θες.

----------


## Nikiforos

> ναι αυτό ειναι.... αν το κάνεις ενημέρωσε να μιλήσουμε αν θες.


To συνεχιζω εκει με παραθεση δικη σου να μην τα λεμε εδώ offtopic, thanks!

----------


## Panagioths

Offtopic: Μετά το κλείσιμο της Netone μπορείς να πάρεις το παλιό σου νούμερο μόνο από τον πάροχο που έχει το παλιό της φάσμα, να ενεργοποιηθεί εκεί και μετά να ζητηθεί με φορητότητα η μεταφορά του στην modulus. Το 211-75XXXXX το έχει η WIND τώρα..

----------


## Nikiforos

> Offtopic: Μετά το κλείσιμο της Netone μπορείς να πάρεις το παλιό σου νούμερο μόνο από τον πάροχο που έχει το παλιό της φάσμα, να ενεργοποιηθεί εκεί και μετά να ζητηθεί με φορητότητα η μεταφορά του στην modulus. Το 211-75XXXXX το έχει η WIND τώρα..


Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς νομίζω από Vivodi ξεκίνησα το ένα και μετά μου έδωσε η Netone το άλλο, παντως μετα το κλείσιμο της η Cyta συνέχισε, ίσως να ήταν φορητοτητα. Αν δεν γινεται με Mοdulus δεν πειραζει τι να κανω, δεν θα σκασω κιολας, σιγα μην παω σε wind για να παρω το νουμερο! μετα θα πληρωνω και τελη διακοπης!
Προτιμω ένα νέο νουμερακι σε Modulus, ειδικα αυτά τα 215 (να μην μου θυμιζουν ΟΤΕ) γιατι την εχω συμπαθησει και μου αρεσει γενικα, αλλα μπορει να συνεργαστω μαζι της και μελλοντικα για το άλλο νουμερο, όταν παω σε INALAN και διακοψω την Pstn-adsl.
Eυχαριστω για την ιδεα παντως!  :One thumb up:

----------


## stelakis1914

Down η σελίδα αλλά και η τηλεφωνία της modulus αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Κανονικά μου δουλεύει και η σελίδα τους και το PBX δεν μου έστειλε κάποιο μήνυμα για αποσύνδεση.

----------


## baskon

Η τηλεφωνία ειναι down για περισσότερη από 1 ώρα τώρα (έτσι μου λεει το fritz).
Το site δεν ανοίγει από Wind Adsl, ΕΔΕΤ , Vodafone 4G και φυσικά και εδώ λέει ότι είναι down..
https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/modulus.gr.html

----------


## stereo

To site το βλέπω down, οι 2 αριθμοί μου όμως είναι registered και λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## jap

Κάνουν timeout οι nameservers, που φαίνεται να παρέχει η ίδια η modulus. Αν ξέρετε και μπορείτε να βάλετε απευθείας IP ίσως δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία.

----------


## baskon

Οντως εχει προβλημα με τους DNS. Με OpenDNS φαινεται να δουλευει κανονικα

----------


## jap

Όπου sip.modulus.gr ή voips.modulus.gr -> 31.177.60.70

----------


## baskon

Εγω το εφτιαξα βαζοντας alternative dns 208.67.222.222 αντι για τις google που είχα, με main τον cloudflare.
Σίγουρα παίζει με καρφωτή ip, και μάλλον θα το κάνω έτσι για να μην υπάρχουν προβλήματα στο μελλον. Να φανταστώ δεν έχει αλλάξει ποτέ αυτή η ip έτσι;

----------


## puntomania

> Κανονικά μου δουλεύει και η σελίδα τους και το PBX δεν μου έστειλε κάποιο μήνυμα για αποσύνδεση.


Πιο pbx έχεις... Και πώς σου στέλνει μέιλ?

----------


## baskon

Δε ξέρω για PBX, αλλά το Fritz προσωπικά με ειδοποίησε στην εφαρμογή του κινητου που έχει  :Respekt: 
Αλλο που αργησα να το δω :P

----------


## stelakis1914

Φαίνεται για την ώρα να λύθηκε το θέμα αφού δουλεύουν ξανά όλα.

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Πιο pbx έχεις... Και πώς σου στέλνει μέιλ?


Το 3CX και έχει επιλογή από τις ρυθμίσεις του να στέλνει e-mail.

----------


## codezero

> Πιο pbx έχεις... Και πώς σου στέλνει μέιλ?




Off Topic



Καλησπέρα,
σε περίπτωση που τρέχεις freepbx, εγώ τρέχω τα συγκεκριμένο script (trunkcheck.php, που βρήκα στα forum του freepbx community), για να μου έρχεται email όταν κάποιο trunk δεν κάνει registration ("rejected", είναι γενικό για όλα τα trunk του κέντρου σου και, όχι για κάθε συγκεκριμένο trunk).

Με cronjob, το τρέχω κάθε 10 λεπτά.



```
nano /etc/home/asterisk/trunkcheck.php
touch /etc/home/asterisk/reloadlog.txt

sudo chown asterisk:asterisk /home/asterisk/trunkcheck.php
sudo chown asterisk:asterisk /home/asterisk/reloadlog.txt

crontab -e     (<-----Θα πρέπει να το τρέξεις σαν root!!)

*/10 * * * * su asterisk -c "/usr/bin/php /home/asterisk/trunkcheck.php" >/dev/null 2>&1
```



```
<?php
if (!@include_once(getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') ? getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') : '/etc/freepbx.conf')) {
  include_once('/etc/asterisk/freepbx.conf');
}
if($astman->connected()) {
$out = $astman->Command('pjsip show registrations');
echo $out['data'];
if (strpos($out['data'], 'Rejected') !== false) {
echo 'true';
file_put_contents("/home/asterisk/reloadlog.txt", (new \DateTime())->format('Y-m-d H:i:s') . "\n", FILE_APPEND);
mail('τοemailσου@provider.xxx', 'Asterisk Trunk Registration Check', 'Trunk Registration Failed');
}


} else {
echo "not asterisk manager connection";
}
```


Βέβαια, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να βάλεις αυτό το script, και εκτός από το να σου στέλνει email, να κάνει και reload τον asterisk, σε περίπτωση που το trunk, παραμένει σε κατάσταση "rejected" (συμβαίνει συχνά με omnivoice).  Απλά, σε αυτή τη περίπτωση, μην βάλεις συχνά cron job, γιατί αν ένα trunk παραμένει για πολύ ώρα σε αυτή τη κατάσταση, τα συχνά reload, μπορεί να σου κρασάρουν το κέντρο (την έχω πατήσει με trunk της omnivoice στο παρελθόν, με asterisk 13, ιδίως επειδή τρέχω τα trunk σε pjsip. Τώρα με asterisk 16, νομίζω το pjsip είναι πιο σταθερό).




```
<?php
if (!@include_once(getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') ? getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') : '/etc/freepbx.conf')) {
  include_once('/etc/asterisk/freepbx.conf');
}
if($astman->connected()) {
$out = $astman->Command('pjsip show registrations');
echo $out['data'];
if (strpos($out['data'], 'Rejected') !== false) {
echo 'true';
$output = shell_exec('/sbin/fwconsole reload');
echo "<pre>$output</pre>";
file_put_contents("/home/asterisk/reloadlog.txt", (new \DateTime())->format('Y-m-d H:i:s') . "\n", FILE_APPEND);
mail('τοemailσου@provider.xxx', 'Asterisk Trunk Registration Check', 'Trunk Registration Failed');
}


} else {
echo "not asterisk manager connection";
}
```




Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές offtopic  :Embarassed:

----------


## netblues

Με την ευκαιρια του off topic, το βελτιωσα λιγο
Δεν χρειαζεται php μπροστα, απλα chmod 755 για να τρεξει.
Ελεγχει ολα τα trunk, και στελνει mail/καταγραφει μονο οσα δεν ειναι registered.
κατ επεκταση το cron ανα 5 λεπτα γινεται
*/5 * * * * /etc/asterisk/trunkcheck.php >/dev/null 2>&1

Παιζει με sip. Καλο χρυσο το pjsip, αλλά  με οτε δεν παιζει..
Δοκιμασμενο σε asterisk 16.2.1 και freepbx.



```
#!/usr/bin/env php
<?php
if (!@include_once(getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') ? getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') : '/etc/freepbx.conf')) {
  include_once('/etc/asterisk/freepbx.conf');
}
if($astman->connected()) {
$out = $astman->Command('sip show registry');
$trunks= explode("\n",$out[data]);
$i=0;
foreach($trunks as $key =>$line) {
++$i;
if ($i>2) { //ignore first 2 lines
$trunkdetail=explode_whitespace($line);
$trunklength=count($trunkdetail);
if ($trunklength >4)    { //ignore titles and footers
                if ($trunkdetail[4] <> "Registered")    {       
                                                        echo $line."\n";
                                                        send_alert($line);
                                                        }

                        }}}                             
                        }


function send_alert($alertval) {
$alert=0;
file_put_contents("/var/log/asterisk/trunkcheck.log", (new \DateTime())->format('Y-m-d H:i:s') ." ".$alertval. "\n", FILE_APPEND);
mail('alert@mymail.gr', 'Asterisk Trunk Registration Check', $alertval);

return $alert;}


function explode_whitespace($str) {  
  # Split the input string into an array
  $parts = preg_split('/\s+/', $str);
  # Get the size of the array of substrings
  $sizeParts = sizeof($parts);
  # Check if the last element of the array is a zero-length string
  if ($sizeParts > 0) {
    $lastPart = $parts[$sizeParts-1];
    if ($lastPart == '') {
      array_pop($parts);
      $sizeParts--;
    }
    # Check if the first element of the array is a zero-length string
    if ($sizeParts > 0) {
      $firstPart = $parts[0];
      if ($firstPart == '') 
        array_shift($parts); 
    }
  }
  return $parts;   
}
```

----------


## codezero

> Με την ευκαιρια του off topic, το βελτιωσα λιγο
> Δεν χρειαζεται php μπροστα, απλα chmod 755 για να τρεξει........


 :Clap:  :Clap:  

Να σημειώσω ότι στον κώδικα που έγραψα πιο πάνω,όπως επισήμανες πολύ σωστά, είναι για PJSIP.

Με αλλαγή 

```
$out = $astman->Command('pjsip show registrations');
```

 σε 

```
$out = $astman->Command('sip show registry');
```

, μπορεί να γίνει και  για sip.  Ή για όποιον θέλει και έχει και sip και pjsip κανάλια, να τρέχει 2 script.

Μπράβο netblues.

----------


## netblues

Δεν έχω πρόχειρο pjsip αλλά άμα είναι να κάνουμε δύο request.το κάνουμε σε ένα script
Επίσης εδώ περνεις 1 mail ανά failure. Μια βελτιωμένη έκδοση τα μαζεύει όλα sip & pjsip , κρατάει και ένα state και στέλνει ένα mail στο failure και ένα στο κάθε resolved

----------


## stelakis1914

Το συγκεκριμένο script σε ποιο path πρέπει να το τοποθετήσουμε;

----------


## skoupas

Έχει κανείς θέμα με τη modulus απόψε? Δεν μου κάνει register ο asterisk σε 3 νούμερα που έχω. Yuboto όλα οκ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχει κανείς θέμα με τη modulus απόψε? Δεν μου κάνει register ο asterisk σε 3 νούμερα που έχω. Yuboto όλα οκ.


Κανένα πρόβλημα. Asterisk 13 + FreePBX 13 με πάροχο Ote

----------


## netblues

> Το συγκεκριμένο script σε ποιο path πρέπει να το τοποθετήσουμε;


/etc/asterisk  αν και δεν εχεθ και πολυ σημασια

- - - Updated - - -

Σε ένα script, sip & pjsip.
Μαζευει τα errors, και στο τελος στελνει ενα mail για ολα.



```
#!/usr/bin/env php
<?php
if (!@include_once(getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') ? getenv('FREEPBX_CONF') : '/etc/freepbx.conf')) {
      include_once('/etc/asterisk/freepbx.conf');
    }
$events=[];
if($astman->connected()) {
$events=check_sip($astman,$events);
$events=check_pjsip($astman,$events);
#print_r($events);
if (count($events)>0) {
                send_alert($events);
                        }
                        }

function check_sip($astman,$events) {
$out = $astman->Command('sip show registry');
$trunks= explode("\n",$out[data]);
$i=0;
foreach($trunks as $key =>$line) {
    ++$i;
    if ($i>2) { //ignore first 2 lines
              $trunkdetail=explode_whitespace($line);
              $trunklength=count($trunkdetail);
              if ($trunklength >4)    { //ignore titles and footers
                    if ($trunkdetail[4] <> "Registered")    {
                                                            #echo $line."\n";
                                                            array_push($events,$line);
                                                            }
                            }}}
return($events);                     }

function check_pjsip($astman,$events) {
$out = $astman->Command('pjsip show registrations');
$trunks= explode("\n",$out[data],-4);
$i=0;
foreach($trunks as $key =>$line) {
    ++$i;
    if ($i>5) { //ignore first 5 lines
            $trunkdetail=explode_whitespace($line);
            $trunklength=count($trunkdetail);
            if ($trunklength >2)    { //ignore titles and footers
                    if ($trunkdetail[2] <> "Registered")    {
                                                            #echo $line."\n";
                                                            array_push($events,$line);
                                                            }
                            }}}
return($events);                        }

function send_alert($alertval) {
$trunkerr=implode("\n ", $alertval);
foreach ($alertval as $err) {
                        echo $err."\n";
                        file_put_contents("/var/log/asterisk/trunkcheck.log", (new \DateTime())->format('Y-m-d H:i:s') ." ".$err. "\n", FILE_APPEND);
                        }
 mail('root@localhost', 'Asterisk Trunk Registration Check', $trunkerr);

}


function explode_whitespace($str) {
# Split the input string into an array
      $parts = preg_split('/\s+/', $str);
# Get the size of the array of substrings
      $sizeParts = sizeof($parts);
# Check if the last element of the array is a zero-length string
      if ($sizeParts > 0) {
        $lastPart = $parts[$sizeParts-1];
        if ($lastPart == '') {
          array_pop($parts);
          $sizeParts--;
        }
# Check if the first element of the array is a zero-length string
        if ($sizeParts > 0) {
          $firstPart = $parts[0];
          if ($firstPart == '')
            array_shift($parts);
        }
      }
      return $parts;
    }
```

----------


## stelakis1914

Χρειάζεται και σε αυτό το script να αλλάξουμε το email ή το στέλνει σε αυτό που έχουμε καταχωρημένο στο FreePBX;

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Παιδιά γράφτηκα modulus και έκανα φορητότητα από cosmote.
Internet θα παίρνω από γείτονα στο ισόγειο (θα ανεβάσω καλώδιο στον 2ο όροφο).
Στην δικιά μου άκρη του ethernet καλωδίου τι συσκευή να βάλω;
Εννοώ πριν το https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf.../cisco-spa112/.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jkoukos

Επιλέγεις από τα παρακάτω:
α. Switch αν συνδέονται μόνο ενσύρματες συσκευές.
β. Access Point αν θέλεις ενσύρματες και ασύρματες. Αλλά επειδή δεν θα βρεις εύκολα τέτοια συσκευή, κάνει ένα απλό ασύρματο router.
γ. Ένα modem/router που σου έχει ξεμείνει εφεδρικό από κάποιον πάροχο.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Επιλέγεις από τα παρακάτω:
> α. Switch αν συνδέονται μόνο ενσύρματες συσκευές.
> β. Access Point αν θέλεις ενσύρματες και ασύρματες. Αλλά επειδή δεν θα βρεις εύκολα τέτοια συσκευή, κάνει ένα απλό ασύρματο router.
> γ. Ένα modem/router που σου έχει ξεμείνει εφεδρικό από κάποιον πάροχο.


Αυτό που είχα στην cosmote ήταν ένα modem tplink.
Το θέμα είναι ότι μπορεί να αποδειχθεί τρελό μανίκι η λειτουργία του tplink modem σε άλλο mode οπότε ή θα πάρω ένα access point ή ένα router.
Ο γείτονας έχει το κλασικό speedport entry 2i.

----------


## kmpatra

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αν συνδεσεις το καλώδιο σε μια θύρα (συνήθως εχουν την μια και ως wan θυρα για αυτη τη δουλεια) θα δουλέψει κανονικα χωρίς θέματα. Το πολυ πολυ να αλλαξεις την ip του tplink αν συμπίπτει με του speedport.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Εχω την εντύπωση οτι αν συνδεσεις το καλώδιο σε μια θύρα (συνήθως εχουν την μια και ως wan θυρα για αυτη τη δουλεια) θα δουλέψει κανονικα χωρίς θέματα. Το πολυ πολυ να αλλαξεις την ip του tplink αν συμπίπτει με του speedport.


Έχω άσχημη εμπειρία με ένα tplink modem που δεν δούλευε με τίποτα σε άλλο mode.
Μιλάμε πάλευα 2 μέρες.
Οπότε μάλλον θα πάρω dedicated συσκευή είτε router είτε access point.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλα παίζουν αρκεί να ρυθμίσουν σωστά. Ποιο μοντέλο είναι;

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί το έχω στο εξοχικό, κατά 99% είναι αυτό :

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14742305/TP...W8961N-v3.html

----------


## puntomania

Βάλε ένα fritzbox.... φθηνά είναι στο eBay... Και θα τα έχεις όλα σε μια συσκευή μαζί με το τηλ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, γιατί το έχω στο εξοχικό, κατά 99% είναι αυτό :
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14742305/TP...W8961N-v3.html


Δες το παρακάτω βίντεο. Είσαι στην δεύτερη περίπτωση, από το 6'44'' και μετά.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg_gGECGLiY

Αλλά αν είναι να αγοράσεις ΑΤΑ, τότε καλύτερα πάρε ένα μεταχειρισμένο Fritz που θα σε καλύψει για όλα και με περισσότερες δυνατότητες, όπως προτείνει ο puntomania.

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ προτείνω κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο fritz!box όπως έγραψαν παραπάνω τα παιδιά. Εκτός από ένα τυπικό access point θα έχεις και ένα μικρό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα που αυτό έχει.

----------


## japetus

Αν επιτρέπετε μια έτσι noobικη ερώτηση... Προκειμένου για μονή γραμμή και ένα τηλέφωνο, τί κερδίζει κάποιος χρησιμοποιώντας ένα f!box και συνδέοντας επάνω του ένα κινητό σαν ip phone, από το να έχει στο κινητό το zoiper ή παρόμοια εφαρμογή κατευθείαν με τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου;

----------


## jkoukos

Αν αναφέρεσαι σε ένα μόνο άτομο και με μία συσκευή τηλεφώνου, καμία διαφορά πέραν ίσως τα όποια χαρακτηριστικά που τυχόν ενδιαφέρουν αφού το Fritz είναι τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
Όμως αν εκτός του κινητού υπάρχει και άλλη συσκευή στο σπίτι ή και άλλος μέλος στην οικογένεια, τότε η λύση είναι Fritz. Μόνο και μόνο ότι μέσω αυτού γίνονται 2 ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις.

----------


## puntomania

> Αν επιτρέπετε μια έτσι noobικη ερώτηση... Προκειμένου για μονή γραμμή και ένα τηλέφωνο, τί κερδίζει κάποιος χρησιμοποιώντας ένα f!box και συνδέοντας επάνω του ένα κινητό σαν ip phone, από το να έχει στο κινητό το zoiper ή παρόμοια εφαρμογή κατευθείαν με τις ρυθμίσεις του παρόχου;


Να έχεις τηλέφωνο όταν θα κάνει διακοπές ή εφαρμογή του κινητού.

----------


## john84

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα

Σε λίγο καιρό θα μετακομίσω εκτός Αττικής και θέλω να υποβάλλω 2 απορίες . Επειδή το σταθερό που έχω θέλω να το διατηρήσω θέλω να το κάνω φορητότητα στην modulus αλλά δεν βλέπω στο site να δουλεύεις η εγγραφή. Γίνεται μόνο τηλεφωνικά ; 
Επίσης θέλω ένα δεύτερο νούμερο για την συμβία μου το οποίο θέλω να είναι 210 για να εκδίδει βεβαίωση κατοχης αριθμού για υπηρεσίες (Δημόσιο , Τράπεζες κλπ). 
Κάτι τέτοιο εκδιδει η Modulus εάν χρειαστεί ; 
Έχω ένα Linksys spa 3000 κάπου παρατημένο . Μπορώ σε περίπτωση που κάνω την φορητότητα και την νέα γραμμή να σεταρω τις σεταρω σε αυτό ; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Γιάννης

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα
> 
> Σε λίγο καιρό θα μετακομίσω εκτός Αττικής και θέλω να υποβάλλω 2 απορίες . Επειδή το σταθερό που έχω θέλω να το διατηρήσω θέλω να το κάνω φορητότητα στην modulus αλλά δεν βλέπω στο site να δουλεύεις η εγγραφή. Γίνεται μόνο τηλεφωνικά ; 
> Επίσης θέλω ένα δεύτερο νούμερο για την συμβία μου το οποίο θέλω να είναι 210 για να εκδίδει βεβαίωση κατοχης αριθμού για υπηρεσίες (Δημόσιο , Τράπεζες κλπ). 
> Κάτι τέτοιο εκδιδει η Modulus εάν χρειαστεί ; 
> Έχω ένα Linksys spa 3000 κάπου παρατημένο . Μπορώ σε περίπτωση που κάνω την φορητότητα και την νέα γραμμή να σεταρω τις σεταρω σε αυτό ; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> Γιάννης


1) Ναι. θα πρεπει να μιλησεις τηλεφωνικα μαζι τους και να γινει η εγγραφη σου.

2) φυσικα και βγαινει. Μεσα απο το panel διπλα στα ¨νουμερα¨ βρισκεται η βεβαιωση κατοχου.

3) Ναι. φυσικα και γινεται να μπει στο SPA3000

----------


## thourios

Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι 210 ο αριθμός για να τον δικαιολογούν οι τράπεζες από τις βεβαιώσεις.
Χρησιμοποιώ αριθμό 212 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αριθμούς 210 έδινε η youboto μάλιστα πολύ εύκολους τύπου κλειδαρά αλλά ανέβασε στα ύψη τα τέλη τον οποίο μετέφερα αλλού.

----------


## john84

Καλημερα σε όλους

Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας αριθμού από Cosmote σε modulus. Ολοκληρώθηκε πριν 2 ημέρες αλλά έχει προκύψει το εξής θέμα. Ο αριθμός δεν δεχόταν κλήσεις μέσω modulus αλλά μέσω Cosmote και η φυσική σύνδεση ( το adsl) δλδ δεν είχε καταργηθεί. Σε επικοινωνία μου με το cc το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις έχει από κατασταθει όπως φαίνεται αλλά το θέμα με το dsl όχι ,που κατά τα φαινόμενα σημαίνει ότι τυπικά έχω μεταφέρει τον αριθμό μου μεν αλλά πληρώνω και τον ίδιο αριθμό στην Cosmote ακόμα. Τι κάνω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;

----------


## netblues

Δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει πληρως η μεταβαση. Στο τελος θα καταργηθει και η adsl. Δωστου καμμια 10ρια μερες και μετα παρε τηλεφωνο στο 13888

----------


## stereo

> Καλημερα σε όλους
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας αριθμού από Cosmote σε modulus. Ολοκληρώθηκε πριν 2 ημέρες αλλά έχει προκύψει το εξής θέμα. Ο αριθμός δεν δεχόταν κλήσεις μέσω modulus αλλά μέσω Cosmote και η φυσική σύνδεση ( το adsl) δλδ δεν είχε καταργηθεί. Σε επικοινωνία μου με το cc το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις έχει από κατασταθει όπως φαίνεται αλλά το θέμα με το dsl όχι ,που κατά τα φαινόμενα σημαίνει ότι τυπικά έχω μεταφέρει τον αριθμό μου μεν αλλά πληρώνω και τον ίδιο αριθμό στην Cosmote ακόμα. Τι κάνω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


Είχα παρόμοιο θέμα με φορητότητα 2 MSN από cosmote. Την μία ερχόταν η κλήση στην cosmote, την άλλη έλεγε "ο αριθμός δεν χρησιμοποιείται". Πήρε κοντά 2 βδομάδες για να αποκατασταθεί. Εγώ μιλούσα μόνο με modulus οι οποίοι ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετικοί. Με cosmote δεν έβγαζα άκρη.

----------


## puntomania

> Καλημερα σε όλους
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας αριθμού από Cosmote σε modulus. Ολοκληρώθηκε πριν 2 ημέρες αλλά έχει προκύψει το εξής θέμα. Ο αριθμός δεν δεχόταν κλήσεις μέσω modulus αλλά μέσω Cosmote και η φυσική σύνδεση ( το adsl) δλδ δεν είχε καταργηθεί. Σε επικοινωνία μου με το cc το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις έχει από κατασταθει όπως φαίνεται αλλά το θέμα με το dsl όχι ,που κατά τα φαινόμενα σημαίνει ότι τυπικά έχω μεταφέρει τον αριθμό μου μεν αλλά πληρώνω και τον ίδιο αριθμό στην Cosmote ακόμα. Τι κάνω στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


Μπορεί να την ξεχάσανε την adsl... Και να συνεχίσει να δουλεύει... Χωρίς λογαριασμό...κοινός free!!!

----------


## griniaris

Δεν ξεχνιεται σε καμμια περιπτωση.  

Οταν ειχαμε κοψει 4νετ εκανε 20-25 μερες να καταργηθει η dsl μετα την φορητοτητα αριθμου.
σε οτε δεν γνωριζω αλλα οπως ειπε και ο netblues χρειαζεται χρονος.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν ξεχνιεται σε καμμια περιπτωση.


έχω μια τέτοια γραμμή...εδώ και μήνες που έκανα μεταφορά τον αριθμό στην μοντουλους.... αμα ανάψω το ρουτερ δίνει κανονικά ιντερνετ με τα otenet@otenet.gr..... και βασικά μέχρι το μάρτιο ήταν 2 οι γραμμές... όταν αλλάξανε το dslam... η μία συνεχίζει κανονικά.. ενώ η άλλη συγχρονίζει μόνο σε 12b στα 38000up & 52000down χωρίς να δίνει ίντερνετ!!! (και ο οτε μου λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για 50αρα γραμμή)

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Παιδιά είμαι γραμμένος από την αρχή του χρόνου Modulus.
Την κυριακή θα πάω στο εξοχικό να τραβήξω καλώδιο από το modem του γείτονα (speedport entry 2i) μέχρι το δικό μου modem/router (tplink tplink w8960 v7).
Ποιο μοντέλο πρέπει να πάρω για να κάνω τη μετατροπή από internet σε τηλεφωνία;
Αυτό εδώ είναι το σωστό;

https://www.priveshop.gr/product/510...ORT-ATA-SPA112

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## stereo

> Παιδιά είμαι γραμμένος από την αρχή του χρόνου Modulus.
> Την κυριακή θα πάω στο εξοχικό να τραβήξω καλώδιο από το modem του γείτονα (speedport entry 2i) μέχρι το δικό μου modem/router (tplink tplink w8960 v7).
> Ποιο μοντέλο πρέπει να πάρω για να κάνω τη μετατροπή από internet σε τηλεφωνία;
> Αυτό εδώ είναι το σωστό;
> 
> https://www.priveshop.gr/product/510...ORT-ATA-SPA112
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Σωστότατο!  :Smile:

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να προτιμήσω στο SPA122 από το SPA112;

----------


## griniaris

Αλλιως μπορεις να παρεις κατευθειαν IP-phone οπως αυτο .

Εκτος αν θες να βαλεις ασυρματο τηλεφωνο οποτε εκει ειναι μονοδρομος ο μετατροπεας.

----------


## stereo

> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να προτιμήσω στο SPA122 από το SPA112;


Το 122 έχει και ρούτερ αν θυμάμαι καλά (της κακιάς ώρας). Και λόγο αυτού θα σε παιδέψει λίγο παραπάνω στο setup. Πάρε το 112

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Αλλιως μπορεις να παρεις κατευθειαν IP-phone οπως αυτο .
> 
> Εκτος αν θες να βαλεις ασυρματο τηλεφωνο οποτε εκει ειναι μονοδρομος ο μετατροπεας.
> 
> 
> 
> Τι εννοεις? εχεις γραψει 2 φορες το ιδιο.


Τηλέφωνο έχω ασύρματο οπότε θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω.

----------


## stereo

Μπορείς επίσης να αγοράσεις voip ασύρματο εάν το επιτρέπει το budget. Αυτό εδώ είναι ίσως το πιο φθηνό

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Μπορείς επίσης να αγοράσεις voip ασύρματο εάν το επιτρέπει το budget. Αυτό εδώ είναι ίσως το πιο φθηνό


Εννοείς να πάρω αυτό αντί για το κουτάκι (SPA);

----------


## jkoukos

Πάρε ένα μεταχειρισμένο Fritz να βρεις την υγειά σου.  Π.χ. εδώ ή εδώ ή εδώ.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Πάρε ένα μεταχειρισμένο Fritz να βρεις την υγειά σου.  Π.χ. εδώ ή εδώ ή εδώ.


Δεν θα ήθελα να πάρω κάτι μεταχειρισμένο.
Γιατί τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το παραπάνω setup;

----------


## stereo

> Εννοείς να πάρω αυτό αντί για το κουτάκι (SPA);


Ναι!




> Δεν θα ήθελα να πάρω κάτι μεταχειρισμένο.
> Γιατί τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το παραπάνω setup;


Θέμα δεν θα έχεις ότι και να επιλέξεις, απλά το fritz είναι φτηνό και έχει κάποιες έξτρα δυνατότητες τηλεφωνικού κέντρου.

----------


## dfoust

Συμφωνώ πάρε fritz, πήρα το 7390 από Γερμανία 40€. το μηχάνημα κάνει παπάδες σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, και βάση για 6 ασύρματα τηλέφωνα. τα πιο χρήσιμα λεφτά που πέταξα ποτέ. 
α στέλνει πλήρεις αναφορά στο εμαιλ μου ποιος με πήρε , και έχει και φοβερό αυτόματα τηλεφωνητή. και dual band wifi 2.4, 5ghz.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπορείς επίσης να αγοράσεις voip ασύρματο εάν το επιτρέπει το budget. Αυτό εδώ είναι ίσως το πιο φθηνό


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με το Siemens. Οκ το υπάρχων ασύρματό σου θα είναι άχρηστο αλλά εκτός ότι είναι αστέρι σαν τηλέφωνο μπορείς να δηλώσεις πάνω του μέχρι 4 οποιοδήποτε Siemens Gigaset τηλέφωνα... και μέχρι 6 VoIP Λογαριασμούς. Επίσης έχει και PSTN Line κανονικού τηλεφώνου. Είναι ένα μικρό τηλεφωνικό κέντρο κανονικό και καλεί το ένα ασύρματο το άλλο κλπ. Επίσης αν βάλεις πολλούς λογαριασμούς VoIp μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το τάδε VoIP νούμερο να χρυπάει στο τάδε εσωτερικό ή όλα τα VoIp accounts να χτυπάνε σε όλα.

Σπίτι έχω το πολύ παλιό Α580 που παίζει λουλούδι ακόμα από το 2006-7 νομίζω (εποχές icall της Altec και awmn) και το Α510 στη δουλειά.

Το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα και ο μόνος λόγος για το Spa είναι οι απλές αναλογικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές.

----------


## Kapnos

Το πηδηξαμε το νήμα στο offtopic.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Έχω βάλει τα πάντα σωστά σύμφωνα με το site της modulus στο spa112 και δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## sotirisv

> Έχω βάλει τα πάντα σωστά σύμφωνα με το site της modulus στο spa112 και δεν δουλεύει.


Δοκίμασε και την πόρτα 6050 αντί 5060

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Δοκίμασε και την πόρτα 6050 αντί 5060


Τα έχω δοκιμάσει ήδη τα hints του οδηγού σε περίπτωση που δεν γίνεται registration.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή έχει θέμα η Modulus, καλύτερα δοκίμασε αργότερα.

----------


## Papados

Επικοινώνησα με modulus.
Εχει γενικό πρόβλημα και κάνουνε προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Τι δικό μου πρόβλημα λύθηκε 9 η ώρα το πρωί που επικοινώνησα με το support.
Έβαζα λάθος username.

----------


## griniaris

> Επικοινώνησα με modulus.
> Εχει γενικό πρόβλημα και κάνουνε προσπάθειες αποκατάστασης.


Μολις ειδοποιησανε οτι ολα ειναι ενταξει πλεον.  :Smile:  


*Spoiler:*





Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, Δευτέρα 10 Ιουνίου 2019 και περί τις 10:30, παρουσιάστηκε περιορισμένης έκτασης δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματά μας, η οποία γενικεύτηκε από τις 11:30 και έπειτα.

Υπήρξε μερική αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος περίπου στις 13:45 το μεσημέρι και ολική αποκατάσταση στις 14:30.

Στο πλαίσιο διασφάλισης της διαθεσιμότητας της υπηρεσίας, έχουν προγραμματιστεί περαιτέρω εργασίες για την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων, συνολικής διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών της ώρας, μεταξύ των ωρών 04:00 και 05:00 σήμερα τα ξημερώματα.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας.

Με εκτίμηση,

----------


## Papados

Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε πλήρως. 
Ολα λειτουργούν κανονικά τώρα.

----------


## DVader

Τι ακριβώς έγινε ξέρουμε ..? Είπαν σε κανένα κάτι ..?

----------


## jap

Μόλις ήρθε email




> Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, Δευτέρα 10 Ιουνίου 2019 και περί τις 10:30, παρουσιάστηκε περιορισμένης έκτασης δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματά μας, η οποία γενικεύτηκε από τις 11:30 και έπειτα.
> 
> Υπήρξε μερική αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος περίπου στις 13:45 το μεσημέρι και ολική αποκατάσταση στις 14:30.
> 
> Στο πλαίσιο διασφάλισης της διαθεσιμότητας της υπηρεσίας, έχουν προγραμματιστεί περαιτέρω εργασίες για την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων, συνολικής διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών της ώρας, μεταξύ των ωρών 04:00 και 05:00 σήμερα τα ξημερώματα.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας.
> ...

----------


## DVader

Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, Δευτέρα 10 Ιουνίου 2019 και περί τις 10:30, παρουσιάστηκε περιορισμένης έκτασης δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματά μας, η οποία γενικεύτηκε από τις 11:30 και έπειτα.

Υπήρξε μερική αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος περίπου στις 13:45 το μεσημέρι και ολική αποκατάσταση στις 14:30.

Στο πλαίσιο διασφάλισης της διαθεσιμότητας της υπηρεσίας, έχουν προγραμματιστεί περαιτέρω εργασίες για την αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων, συνολικής διάρκειας πέντε λεπτών της ώρας, μεταξύ των ωρών 04:00 και 05:00 σήμερα τα ξημερώματα.

Σας ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας.

Με εκτίμηση,

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση .. Η συνολική λύση θα πάρει 5-10 λεπτά αλλά το συνολικό πρόβλημα κράτησε 5 ώρες...

Εχω στείλει email με λεπτομέρειες...ελπίζω να πουν .. κάτι ..

----------


## BlueChris

Εμένα πάλι έπαιζε όλη μέρα κανονικά.

----------


## puntomania

και εγώ είχα θέμα... χρειάστηκα το τηλ στις 2 το μεσημέρι να ρίξω μπινελίκια σένα προμηθευτή μου... και τελικά βγήκα απο οτε για να κάνω την κλήση...!!!

- - - Updated - - -

θα ηταν όντος ενδιαφέρων να μάθουμε τι συνέβη.

----------


## xaris333

Καλη χρυσή η modulus, αλλά αν δε δουλεύουν ούτε οι προωθήσεις στις βλάβες  δε το λες και κατάλληλο για χρήση σε εταιρία. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη δουλειά σήμερα για 5 ώρες.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλη χρυσή η modulus, αλλά αν δε δουλεύουν ούτε οι προωθήσεις στις βλάβες  δε το λες και κατάλληλο για χρήση σε εταιρία. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα στη δουλειά σήμερα για 5 ώρες.


Τοσο καιρο που την εχω δεν ειχα ποτε downtime.  Και αν ειχα δεν το καταλαβα ποτε. μονο στα logs φανηκε. 

Αντιθετως με την cosmote-4net-wind ειχαμε μεινει μεχρι και 3 εργασιμες χωρις υπηρεσιες σε διαφορα γραφεια μας. (σε επαγγελματικα πακετα) .

Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να αμαυρωθει το πολυ καλο προφιλ της απο μια ασχημη στιγμη. Εξαλλου πολλοι χρηστες δεν επηρεαστηκαν καν απο το σημερινο.

----------


## dimangelid

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν έχει ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο στην modulus.

Αντιθέτως με την omnivoice που έχει συχνά  προβλήματα (οχι τέτοιας έκτασης) .

----------


## xaris333

3η φορά στα 3 χρόνια, η μία ανήμερα Χριστουγέννων. Και ξαναλέω, βλάβες έχουν όλοι και είναι κατανοητό, αλλά ας δούλευαν οι προωθήσεις τουλαχιστον, ας έβγαινε ένα μύνημα βλάβης έστω. Στο σπίτι ούτε που θα μ'ενοιαζε, αλλά στη δουλειά πονάει. Και θα πλήρωνα με χαρά 50 ευρώ το χρόνο αντί για 15, γιατί κατά τ' αλλα είναι άψογοι.

----------


## DVader

Έστειλα email να μου πουν από το μεσημέρι ... και δεν πήρα ποτέ απάντηση ...

- - - Updated - - -

Ξανάστειλα τώρα... για να δούμε ..

οκ ..έχουν πρόβλημα κάποιες φορές..και γενικά έχουν καλό support έως υποδειγματικό ..  θέλω να δώ πως θα αντιδράσουν ... 

τουλάχιστον ας μάθω κάπως ποιοι με πήραν ..

----------


## DVader

Ενημερώνω ότι σε email μου για το τι έγινε τελικώς ... δεν πήρα απάντηση... καμία...Το περίμενα ...
Από την άλλη περίμενα να μου πουν και κάτι όχι πολλές λεπτομέριες αλλά περίμενα κάτι ..

Τελικά επειδή την έχουμε στο γραφείο και δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι σήμερα έφαγα κράξιμο από κάτι πελάτες τρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεελλοοοοοοοοοοοο

Όπως είπα και πριν περίμενα κάτι να πουν ... Τεσπά ... ελπίζω να μην σημαίνει ότι χάνουν σε σταθερότητα αυτό ...

----------


## puntomania

> Ενημερώνω ότι σε email μου για το τι έγινε τελικώς ... δεν πήρα απάντηση... καμία...Το περίμενα ...
> Από την άλλη περίμενα να μου πουν και κάτι όχι πολλές λεπτομέριες αλλά περίμενα κάτι ..
> 
> Τελικά επειδή την έχουμε στο γραφείο και δεν πήραμε χαμπάρι σήμερα έφαγα κράξιμο από κάτι πελάτες τρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεελλοοοοοοοοοοοο
> 
> Όπως είπα και πριν περίμενα κάτι να πουν ... Τεσπά ... ελπίζω να μην σημαίνει ότι χάνουν σε σταθερότητα αυτό ...


...σκέψου το ενδεχόμενο... ότι ίσως έχει πάρει κόσμο.. από γιουμποτο ( αύξηση ) και από omnivoice (σταθερότητα) βάλε και τους περιορισμούς του ΟΤΕ ( που έχει σε pbx ).... ισως να φτάσανε τα συστήματά τους στα όρια...και απλά να κάνουν hardware update ( μάλλον αναγκαστικό ) ώστε να παλέψουν τον όγκο συνδρομητών που έφτασαν...

το ζητούμενο είναι... να μην καβαλήσουν και αυτοί το καλάμι... στο θέμα χρεώσεων... και μετά που πάμε!!!

----------


## jap

Δεν είναι τόσο πολύ οι ιδιώτες όσο οι επαγγελματίες. Κι αυτοί μοιράζονται, πέρα από τις γνωστές εταιρείες που συζητάμε ξανά και ξανά είναι κι άλλες (ephone, interconnect, pscom, σίγουρα κι άλλες) με 'φρέσκα' μυαλά και άρτιες υπηρεσίες. Δεν νομίζω κάποια από αυτές να ζορίστηκε με την αύξηση των συνδρομητών, ίσα-ίσα που το επιδιώκουν. Και ούτε νομίζω να διέρρευσαν τόσοι πολλοί επαγγελματίες από yuboto, ούτε και η omnivoice έχει εξαρχής τόσο πολλούς να επηρεάσει καταστάσεις και συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί ΟΚ σαν η φτηνότερη όλων λύση.

Καταλαβαίνω την απογοήτευση για τη μη απάντηση, αλλά όπως επεσήμανε κι ο dimangelid είναι πρώτη φορά τόσα χρόνια. Αργά ή γρήγορα κάτι κακό θα συμβεί, μικρής ή μεγαλύτερης έκτασης. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην πουλάνε μούφαρα και να επηρεάστηκε όντως μικρό ποσοστό συνδρομητών.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Όλες οι υπηρεσίες μπορούν να έχουν προβλήματα ανά διαστήματα. Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης με βάση το πρόβλημα ήταν λογικός τότε το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι ότι δεν μας ενημέρωσαν με e-mail όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα ώστε να ενημερώσουμε και εμείς πιο άμεσα τους δικούς μας πελάτες ότι για κάποιο διάστημα δεν θα δουλεύει το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο.

----------


## puntomania

> ...να ενημερώσουμε και εμείς πιο άμεσα τους δικούς μας πελάτες ότι για κάποιο διάστημα δεν θα δουλεύει το τηλεφωνικό μας κέντρο.


όταν έχουμε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο... και άρα εισερχόμενες... για δουλειά... δεν έχουμε ποτέ μόνο έναν αριθμό/πάροχο!!!

----------


## CyberCr33p

> όταν έχουμε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο... και άρα εισερχόμενες... για δουλειά... δεν έχουμε ποτέ μόνο έναν αριθμό/πάροχο!!!


Δεχόμαστε ελάχιστα τηλέφωνα την ημέρα (περίπου 0-5) μιας και οι πελάτες μας προτιμούν να μας στέλνουν e-mail αφού απαντάμε 24/7 μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά. Το πρόβλημα για εμάς δεν είναι το να μην δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο για κάποιες ώρες αλλά η έλλειψη έγκαιρης ενημέρωσης. Για οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία εάν υπάρχει κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα καλό είναι να ενημερωνόμαστε όταν ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα και όχι κάποιες ώρες μετά την επίλυση του. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κάνουμε εμείς που παρέχουμε υπηρεσίες hosting εάν προκύψει πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή με κάποιο server και επηρεάζονται οι παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες. Δηλαδή στέλνουμε ένα μήνυμα μερικά λεπτά αφού ξεκινήσει το πρόβλημα, εάν το πρόβλημα χρειάζεται περισσότερο χρόνο για να διορθωθεί τότε θα στείλουμε και νεότερη ενημέρωση με τα επιπλέον στοιχεία που έχουμε και όταν επιλυθεί στέλνουμε νέο μήνυμα.

----------


## DVader

Καλησπέρα σας, 

Λοιπόν πήρα απάντηση τελικά...και μου ζήτησαν και συγγνώμη... 

Το πρόβλημα ήταν σε κάποιο λογισμικό του ΗΑ των clusters των βάσεων δεδομένων τους το οποίο και προκάλεσε γενικότερα το πρόβλημα...
Έτσι όπως ήταν το πρόβλημα δεν ξέραμε ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα γιατί δεν ήταν ακριβώς εμφανές..

Εγώ πάντως δεν τους μαυρίζω... όλοι μπορέι να έχουν πρόβλημα και να τους πάρει και κάποιες ώρες να το λύσουν ....

Λόγω ότι δεν έχουν/είχαν συχνά στο παρελθόν όλα καλά από την πλευρά μου !

----------


## DVader

Τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες έχω πρόβλημα με τις εξερχόμενες από το μεσημέρι και μετά..Έχει κάνεις παρατηρήσει το ίδιο ..?
Πρέπει να πάρω 2-3 φορές για να βγεί ... Παίρνω και δεν κάνει ποτέ ring... το απόλυτο κενό ..

----------


## stelakis1914

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα παρατήρησα κι εγώ αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα. Το συζήτησα μαζί τους αλλά όσα μου πρότειναν δεν βοήθησαν ουσιαστικά.

Αυτό που δείχνει να διόρθωσε το πρόβλημα είναι η μείωση του expiration στο trunk & του registration στα extensions στα 60 seconds.

Το περίεργο είναι τους προηγούμενους μήνες δεν παρατήρησα ποτέ αντίστοιχο θέμα με το υπάρχον setup. Σαν να άλλαξε κάτι ξαφνικά στους servers τους και έγιναν πιο αυστηροί.  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα παρατήρησα κι εγώ αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα. Το συζήτησα μαζί τους αλλά όσα μου πρότειναν δεν βοήθησαν ουσιαστικά.
> 
> Αυτό που δείχνει να διόρθωσε το πρόβλημα είναι η μείωση του expiration στο trunk & του registration στα extensions στα 60 seconds.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι τους προηγούμενους μήνες δεν παρατήρησα ποτέ αντίστοιχο θέμα με το υπάρχον setup. Σαν να άλλαξε κάτι ξαφνικά στους servers τους και έγιναν πιο αυστηροί.


Εγώ δεν έχω καν το expriration στο trunk. Αντι για αυτό έχω το externrefresh=60.  :Thinking: 

Τους ρώτησα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι που μου είπαν να κάνω απλά reset το οποίο δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι ...

----------


## stelakis1914

Αν θέλεις δοκίμασε να το στήσεις όπως αναγράφεται στις οδηγίες που δίνουν

Εμένα το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε μόνο με τις αλλαγές στο (PJSIP) trunk. Αυτό που έφερε την λύση του προβλήματος είναι η ρύθμιση του registration στις τοπικές ρυθμίσεις των επιμέρους extensions.

----------


## Kitsakos

Έχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή και γενικά σήμερα το πρωί;

----------


## gvard

Και εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα με modulus...

----------


## Papados

Ναι. Δεν εχω εισερχόμενες / εξερχόμενες

----------


## codezero

> Έχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή και γενικά σήμερα το πρωί;


2 γραμμές είναι εκτός αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## DVader

> 2 γραμμές είναι εκτός αυτή τη στιγμή...


Και εδώ πάλι πρόβλημα ..που το πήρα χαμπάρι ...και έστειλα και email ..2 εισερχόμενες εκτός ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν θέλεις δοκίμασε να το στήσεις όπως αναγράφεται στις οδηγίες που δίνουν
> 
> Εμένα το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε μόνο με τις αλλαγές στο (PJSIP) trunk. Αυτό που έφερε την λύση του προβλήματος είναι η ρύθμιση του registration στις τοπικές ρυθμίσεις των επιμέρους extensions.


Αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα είναι ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η Modulus στο site της...Δεν έχει διαφορά !

----------


## stelakis1914

Και εγώ δεν έχω εισερχόμενες & εξερχόμενες σε 2 αριθμούς. Πυκνώνουν τα προβλήματα τελευταία στη Modulus. Ελπίζω να υπάρχει αιτιολόγηση για αυτά και να έχουμε κάποια εξέλιξη.

----------


## codezero

registration κάνουν κανονικά οι γραμμές.. το δίκτυο όμως νεκρό. 

Επανήλθε η λειτουργία για λίγο και τώρα πάλι εκτός λειτουργίας.

Μετά τα προβλήματα με την omnivoice τώρα και με τη modulus, με βλέπω για μεταφορά σε πάροχο εκτός συνόρων...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Papados

> registration κάνουν κανονικά οι γραμμές.. το δίκτυο όμως νεκρό. 
> 
> Επανήλθε η λειτουργία για λίγο και τώρα πάλι εκτός λειτουργίας.
> 
> Μετά τα προβλήματα με την omnivoice τώρα και με τη modulus, με βλέπω για μεταφορά σε πάροχο εκτός συνόρων...


Καλά δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε omni & modulus. Η modulus είναι σταθερή και δεν έχει παρουσιάσει σοβαρό πρόβλημα χρόνια τώρα.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες κάτι δεν πάει καλά και ελπίζω να το διορθώσουν το συντομότερο.

----------


## DVader

Καλημέρα σας,
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε, ότι σήμερα παρουσιάστηκε δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματα μας, η οποία εντοπίστηκε από το τεχνικό μας τμήμα και έχει ήδη επιλυθεί.

Εφόσον εξακολουθείτε να αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα, παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο 215 215 1500.

Αυτό έλαβα ...

Πολλά προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται τελευταία ...Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει έτσι ...

- - - Updated - - -

 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Προβληματισμένος...

----------


## netblues

Ολοι εχουν τις δυσκολες στιγμες τους. Δεν το βρισκω τραγικό. Οτι και να κάνεις, shit happens.
Οσο αυτό περιορίζεται σε 3-4 συμβάντα το χρονο, θα πρεπει να θεωρείται φυσιολογικό.

Και επειδη καποιος εγραψε οτι σκεφτεται να παει στο εξωτερικό, ε εκει και αν θα χρειαστει καλη τυχη.
Οσο περισσοτεροι ενδιαμεσοι μπαινουν, τοσο αυξανονται (γεωμετρικα) οι πιθανοτητες κατι να μην παει καλα

----------


## DVader

> Ολοι εχουν τις δυσκολες στιγμες τους. Δεν το βρισκω τραγικό. Οτι και να κάνεις, shit happens.
> Οσο αυτό περιορίζεται σε 3-4 συμβάντα το χρονο, θα πρεπει να θεωρείται φυσιολογικό.
> 
> Και επειδη καποιος εγραψε οτι σκεφτεται να παει στο εξωτερικό, ε εκει και αν θα χρειαστει καλη τυχη.
> Οσο περισσοτεροι ενδιαμεσοι μπαινουν, τοσο αυξανονται (γεωμετρικα) οι πιθανοτητες κατι να μην παει καλα


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...  σε σχέση με το εξωτερικό !

Σχετικά με τα συμβάντα ναι shit happens αλλά όταν αυτά είναι μαζεμένα εκεί που δεν είχε κανένα η 1 αντε 2 τον χρόνο ... Τώρα έχει 2 σε μια εβδομάδα δεν κάνει σκεπτικό ...

- - - Updated - - -

Μπα τελικά δεν έχει φτιαχτεί ..Πάλι τα ίδια !

- - - Updated - - -

Πάλι νεκρό ...

Και επίσης με προβληματίζει το γεγονός ότι γίνεται τέτοια ώρα πάλι ... ίδια δηλαδή !

----------


## codezero

Πέρα από την ειρωνεία μου, στο σχόλιο για το  εξωτερικό, επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω 2 παρόχους (Αμερική και Γαλλία) με voip αριθμούς των χωρών, από το 2014, χωρίς να θέλω να υπερβάλω, αν είχα μέχρι σήμερα 1 ή 2 downtimes, θα ήταν μετά από ενημέρωση για αναβαθμίσεις δικτύου.




> Εφόσον εξακολουθείτε να αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα, παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο 215 215 1500


Από ΟΤΕ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω κλήση στο κέντρο τους.

----------


## DVader

> Πέρα από την ειρωνεία μου στο σχόλιο για το  εξωτερικό, επειδή τυχαίνει να έχω 2 παρόχους (Αμερική και Γαλλία) με voip αριθμούς των χωρών, από το 2014, χωρίς να θέλω να υπερβάλω, αν είχα μέχρι σήμερα 1 ή 2 downtimes, θα ήταν μετά από ενημέρωση για αναβαθμίσεις δικτύου.
> 
> 
> 
> Από ΟΤΕ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω κλήση στο κέντρο τους.


Μέχρι πριν από 1 εβδομάδα και η Modulus έτσι ήταν. Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα και από πουθενά ... Ούτε καν για αναβαθμίσεις που το θεωρώ λογικό για κάτι τέτοι να έχω downtime μερικά λεπτά !

Και την προηγούμενη φορά και τώρα είναι μεταξύ 10:00-1600...

- - - Updated - - -

Πάντως τώρα δείχνει να είναι εντάξει ...

----------


## spiridon

Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα σε ποια εταιρία να μεταφέρω τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό στην modulus ή στην intertelecom ? πια θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστη. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## griniaris

> Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα σε ποια εταιρία να μεταφέρω τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό στην modulus ή στην intertelecom ? πια θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστη. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Για μενα.... ΔΑΓΚΩΤΟ MODULUS.

----------


## Papados

> Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα σε ποια εταιρία να μεταφέρω τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό στην modulus ή στην intertelecom ? πια θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστη. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


modulus και απο εμένα.

----------


## spiridon

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, απλά σύγκρινα τα δυο site και τις intertelecοm είναι πολύ καλύτερο στην modulus ούτε εγγραφή δεν μπορείς να κάνεις.

----------


## stelakis1914

Ναι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις εγγραφή από την ιστοσελίδα. Αφήνεις τα στοιχεία σου στην φόρμα επικοινωνίας και σου τηλεφωνούν αργότερα. Την εγγραφή την πραγματοποιούν οι άνθρωποι της εταιρείας.

----------


## DVader

> Γεια σας παιδιά είμαι σε ένα δίλλημα σε ποια εταιρία να μεταφέρω τον τηλεφωνικό μου αριθμό στην modulus ή στην intertelecom ? πια θεωρείτε πιο αξιόπιστη. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Κοίτα από αξιοπιστία δαγκωτό Modulus ... αν και τελευταία μας έκανε 2 χοντρές κουτσουκέλες.. ελπίζω να ξεχαστούν γρήγορα.. 
Ενώ έχουν υποδειγματικό γενικά support και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα τελευταία μετά το 2η φορά που είχαν γενικό θέμα δεν έλαβα ποτέ τις χαμένες κλήσεις που ζήτησα για να δώ ποιοι με πήραν ... ακόμα τις περιμένω..  

Το site τους πάντα υστερούσε σε λειτουργικότητα αλλά για μένα η ποιότητα κλήσεων και αν εξαιρέσω τα 2 προβλήματα που μπορεί να συμβούν σε όλους η σταθερότητα τους είναι καλή έως εξαιρετική... 

δεν ξέρω για άλλες άλλες εκτός την Yoboto αλλά προς το παρών νομίζω ότι πρέπει έρθεις στην Modulus...

----------


## spiridon

Έκανα μια πρόχειρη σύγκριση και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:  
το site της inter telecom υπερτερεί κατά πολύ σε λειτουργικότητα και ευχρηστία. 
Η inter telecom σου δίνει δυνατότητα αγοράς πακέτων ομιλίας  5 και 13 ευρώ με 500 και 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας σταθερά και κινητά  εντός Ελλάδος η Modulus δεν έχει κανένα πακέτο.
Η inter telecom δεν χρεώνει την φορητότητα  όσες γραμμές και αν επιλέξεις η Modulus χρεώνει 15 ευρώ ανά γραμμή. 
Παρόλα αυτά το βασικό πλεονέκτημα της Modulus είναι οι πελάτες της, από αυτά που γράφετε αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, αυτό είναι και το μόνο κριτήριο που με κάνει να την σκέφτομαι ως επιλογή γιατί αν λάβω υπόψη μου την παραπάνω σύγκριση θα προτιμούσα “δαγκωτό” inter telecom.

----------


## astbox

Νομίζω το μοντέλο της Modulus είναι καλύτερο. Σου λένε η μεταφορά είναι τόσο, για να μιλήσεις βάζεις x λεφτά και όποτε τα φας.
Στην intertelecom αν όντως δεν σου χρεώνουν την μεταφορά, την πληρώνεις με τα λεπτά που δεν θα φας από το πακέτο που προαγοράζεις κάθε μήνα.
Επίσης αν θες να αγοράσεις δεκαψήφιο 210 η Modulus είναι η μόνη που παρέχει με 15€ κόστος.

----------


## DVader

> Έκανα μια πρόχειρη σύγκριση και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:  
> το site της inter telecom υπερτερεί κατά πολύ σε λειτουργικότητα και ευχρηστία. 
> Η inter telecom σου δίνει δυνατότητα αγοράς πακέτων ομιλίας  5 και 13 ευρώ με 500 και 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας σταθερά και κινητά  εντός Ελλάδος η Modulus δεν έχει κανένα πακέτο.
> Η inter telecom δεν χρεώνει την φορητότητα  όσες γραμμές και αν επιλέξεις η Modulus χρεώνει 15 ευρώ ανά γραμμή. 
> Παρόλα αυτά το βασικό πλεονέκτημα της Modulus είναι οι πελάτες της, από αυτά που γράφετε αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, αυτό είναι και το μόνο κριτήριο που με κάνει να την σκέφτομαι ως επιλογή γιατί αν λάβω υπόψη μου την παραπάνω σύγκριση θα προτιμούσα “δαγκωτό” inter telecom.


Χωρίς να επεκταθώ πολύ σε λεπτομέρειες και θέλετε δες τα αντίστοιχα threads θα σου συγκρίνω το εξής:

Αρχικά πάρει τον αριθμό μου ήθελα στην Viva ...Για αυτό που ήθελα καλή ποιότητα ήχου χωρίς προβλήματα στην υπηρεσία τους εύχρηστο site..  Προβληματικό support όχι κακό και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έφυγα.. Μεταφέρθηκα λοιπόν στην Yoboto όπου δεν έκλεισα μήνα... Προβληματική υπηρεσία με αδυναμία να παίξει σωστά μέσα από γραμμές ΟΤΕ... (τότε που ήμουν εγώ ..τώρα μπορεί να παίζει) κακό support μόνο που δεν σηκώσανε χέρι πάνω μου οι γραπτοί διαπληκτισμοί ήταν καθημερινοί... Είχαμε μπει δε σε μια διαδικασία να προσπαθούν να με πείσουν δεν έχω γνώσεις και ότι δεν ξέρω τι λέω.. Είχαν όμως ωραίο site με πολλές δυνατότητες που στο 100% είχες ενεργοποιήση σχεδόν αμέσως και χωρίς παρέμβαση τεχνικών ..  Επειδή λοιπόν δεν είχε νόημα όλο το θέμα και λόγω το τηλέφωνο είναι στοιχείο σημαντικό της δουλειάς μου με πάρα πολλές ημερήσιες κλήσεις... μεταφέρθηκα στην Modulus... Πως όμως...

Ζήτησα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό να τσεκάρω ότι παίζει όπως έπρεπε να παίζει με τον ΟΤΕ (όταν τους είπα τηλεφωνικά την ιστορία μου μόνο που δεν γελάγανε όχι ειρωνικά γιατί τότε είχαν ξανακούσει το θέμα που τους έλεγα). Ο λογαριασμός που μου δώσανε είχε 1-2 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι για κλήσεις.. μου κράτησε περίπου ένα μήνα.. Στις 10 ημέρες ζήτησα λογαριασμό και στις 15 μαζί με την διαδικασία της φορητότητας είχα ενεργό λογαριασμό στην Modulus. Αυτό έχει γίνει εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια 

Από τότε ξανά λέω χωρίς τις 2 τελευταίες φορές που είχαν χοντρό θέμα. *Δεν είχα ΠΟΤΕ πρόβλημα σε κάτι και δεν έχω πρόβλημα ΠΟΤΕ* ... Λόγω ότι στο ίδιο κέντρο μου έχω 4 voip παρόχους χωρίς να τους χρησιμοποιώ όλους η Modulus οτι και να κάνω παίζει με ότι σενάριο και αν σκεφτώ με ότι σύνδεση Internet.. Οσες φορές έχω χρειαστεί να μιλήσω με το support όχι για βλάβες για άλλους λόγους έχουν υποδειγματική αντιμετώπιση ..κάτι που είχα δει από το 1ο email μου σε αυτούς. Τολμώ να πω ότι το support τους είναι για σεμινάρια υποστήριξης. Μιλάνε πάντα με ευγένεια χωρίς να σηκώσουν τόνο φωνής με ηρεμία και έχουν λύσεις στα προβλήματα σου. Με ότι τεχνικό έχω μιλήσει λόγω ότι είμαι τεχνικός και εγώ έχουν γνώση του θέματος δεν λένε αρλούμπες... 

Για αυτό λέω τι να την κάνω την ευχρηστία στο site και σε άλλα πράγματα όταν έχω το βασικό ...παροχή υπηρεσία και κυρίως μπλέξιμο και χάσιμο προσωπικού χρόνου σε όποιο επίπεδο ... και με όποιο τρόπο ..  Στην αρχή όταν πρωτοπήγα δεν είχαν καν panel και τους πλήρωνα με κατάθεση και αν δεν έβαζες σε εργάσιμες ημέρες χρήματα έτρωγες τις αργίες χωρίς εξερχόμενες... Panel φτιάξανε κάνα 1-2 χρόνια .. 

Τέλος κάτι σημαντικό ... Το ότι δεν έχουν πακέτα το βρήκα προσόν εγώ..γιατί .. βάζω 50 ευρώ και όσο έχω χρήματα μιλάω με χρέωση ανά 1 sec...και βασικά μου φτάνουν για πολύ καιρό .. 

Γενικά είναι παραπάνω από αξιόπιστοι ... και κυρίως τους ξεχνάς σαν υπηρεσία γιατί δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα... 

Εγώ απλά ψηφίζω Modulus... απλά ... και όσο είναι αξιόπιστοι κάτι που δουλεύει δεν το αλλάζω.. και δεν μου τρώνε και πολλά λεφτά..
Για ότι αναφέρω μπορείς να δείς παλιότερα μυνήματα μου σε αντίστοιχα topics.. να δεις τι έχω περάσει ..Δεν λέω ότι η intertelecom είναι το ίδιο δεν την ξέρω... εγώ απλώς τις εταιρίες που έχω περάσει λέω και τι θέματα είχα και γιατί είμαι τόσο θετικός απέναντι στην Moddulus.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νομίζω το μοντέλο της Modulus είναι καλύτερο. Σου λένε η μεταφορά είναι τόσο, για να μιλήσεις βάζεις x λεφτά και όποτε τα φας.
> Στην intertelecom αν όντως δεν σου χρεώνουν την μεταφορά, την πληρώνεις με τα λεπτά που δεν θα φας από το πακέτο που προαγοράζεις κάθε μήνα.
> Επίσης αν θες να αγοράσεις δεκαψήφιο 210 η Modulus είναι η μόνη που παρέχει με 15€ κόστος.


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## jap

> Στην intertelecom αν όντως δεν σου χρεώνουν την μεταφορά, την πληρώνεις με τα λεπτά που δεν θα φας από το πακέτο που προαγοράζεις κάθε μήνα.


Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να πάρεις πακέτο. Αν δέχεσαι μόνο κλήσεις δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα. 

@spiridon: Κι εμένα που έχω και στους 2 μου αρέσει το site της intertelecom, όπου οι ρυθμίσεις γίνονται άμεσα, αλλά και στην modulus ό,τι θέλεις το φτιάχνουν αμέσως. Διάβασε προσεκτικά και αυτά που γράφει ο DVader. Το μόνο που ίσως σημαίνει το site είναι ότι έχουν έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρει και έχει χρόνο να ασχολείται, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα άλλο. Να επιλέξεις με ό,τι κριτήρια θες και όποια εταιρεία θες, όχι όμως με το site. Προσωπικά η εμπειρία μου και με τις 2 εταιρείες είναι μικρή, δεν είχα προβλήματα πέρα από τα πρόσφατα στη modulus, δεν έχω άποψη αν κάποια από τις 2 είναι καλύτερη. Βραχυπρόθεσμα βέβαια ισχύει ότι κερδίζεις στην intertelecom με τη δωρεάν φορητότητα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Χωρίς να επεκταθώ πολύ σε λεπτομέρειες και θέλετε δες τα αντίστοιχα threads θα σου συγκρίνω το εξής:
> 
> Αρχικά πάρει τον αριθμό μου ήθελα στην Viva ...Για αυτό που ήθελα καλή ποιότητα ήχου χωρίς προβλήματα στην υπηρεσία τους εύχρηστο site..  Προβληματικό support όχι κακό και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έφυγα.. Μεταφέρθηκα λοιπόν στην Yoboto όπου δεν έκλεισα μήνα... Προβληματική υπηρεσία με αδυναμία να παίξει σωστά μέσα από γραμμές ΟΤΕ... (τότε που ήμουν εγώ ..τώρα μπορεί να παίζει) κακό support μόνο που δεν σηκώσανε χέρι πάνω μου οι γραπτοί διαπληκτισμοί ήταν καθημερινοί... Είχαμε μπει δε σε μια διαδικασία να προσπαθούν να με πείσουν δεν έχω γνώσεις και ότι δεν ξέρω τι λέω.. Είχαν όμως ωραίο site με πολλές δυνατότητες που στο 100% είχες ενεργοποιήση σχεδόν αμέσως και χωρίς παρέμβαση τεχνικών ..  Επειδή λοιπόν δεν είχε νόημα όλο το θέμα και λόγω το τηλέφωνο είναι στοιχείο σημαντικό της δουλειάς μου με πάρα πολλές ημερήσιες κλήσεις... μεταφέρθηκα στην Modulus... Πως όμως...
> 
> Ζήτησα δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό να τσεκάρω ότι παίζει όπως έπρεπε να παίζει με τον ΟΤΕ (όταν τους είπα τηλεφωνικά την ιστορία μου μόνο που δεν γελάγανε όχι ειρωνικά γιατί τότε είχαν ξανακούσει το θέμα που τους έλεγα). Ο λογαριασμός που μου δώσανε είχε 1-2 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι για κλήσεις.. μου κράτησε περίπου ένα μήνα.. Στις 10 ημέρες ζήτησα λογαριασμό και στις 15 μαζί με την διαδικασία της φορητότητας είχα ενεργό λογαριασμό στην Modulus. Αυτό έχει γίνει εδώ και 5-6 χρόνια 
> 
> Από τότε ξανά λέω χωρίς τις 2 τελευταίες φορές που είχαν χοντρό θέμα. *Δεν είχα ΠΟΤΕ πρόβλημα σε κάτι και δεν έχω πρόβλημα ΠΟΤΕ* ... Λόγω ότι στο ίδιο κέντρο μου έχω 4 voip παρόχους χωρίς να τους χρησιμοποιώ όλους η Modulus οτι και να κάνω παίζει με ότι σενάριο και αν σκεφτώ με ότι σύνδεση Internet.. Οσες φορές έχω χρειαστεί να μιλήσω με το support όχι για βλάβες για άλλους λόγους έχουν υποδειγματική αντιμετώπιση ..κάτι που είχα δει από το 1ο email μου σε αυτούς. Τολμώ να πω ότι το support τους είναι για σεμινάρια υποστήριξης. Μιλάνε πάντα με ευγένεια χωρίς να σηκώσουν τόνο φωνής με ηρεμία και έχουν λύσεις στα προβλήματα σου. Με ότι τεχνικό έχω μιλήσει λόγω ότι είμαι τεχνικός και εγώ έχουν γνώση του θέματος δεν λένε αρλούμπες... 
> 
> Για αυτό λέω τι να την κάνω την ευχρηστία στο site και σε άλλα πράγματα όταν έχω το βασικό ...παροχή υπηρεσία και κυρίως μπλέξιμο και χάσιμο προσωπικού χρόνου σε όποιο επίπεδο ... και με όποιο τρόπο ..  Στην αρχή όταν πρωτοπήγα δεν είχαν καν panel και τους πλήρωνα με κατάθεση και αν δεν έβαζες σε εργάσιμες ημέρες χρήματα έτρωγες τις αργίες χωρίς εξερχόμενες... Panel φτιάξανε κάνα 1-2 χρόνια .. 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα λεγόμενά σου! Τα πακέτα ομιλίας στην Intertelecom εννοείται ότι είναι προεραιτικά! Θα πρέπει πάντως να αυτοματοποιήσουν την διαδικασία εγγραφής, μου φαίνεται κάπως το 2019 να πρέπει να στείλεις e-mail ή να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να γίνεις πελάτης!!

----------


## griniaris

> Έκανα μια πρόχειρη σύγκριση και διαπίστωσα τα εξής:  
> το site της inter telecom υπερτερεί κατά πολύ σε λειτουργικότητα και ευχρηστία. 
> Η inter telecom σου δίνει δυνατότητα αγοράς πακέτων ομιλίας  5 και 13 ευρώ με 500 και 1500 λεπτά ομιλίας σταθερά και κινητά  εντός Ελλάδος η Modulus δεν έχει κανένα πακέτο.
> *Η inter telecom δεν χρεώνει την φορητότητα  όσες γραμμές και αν επιλέξεις* η Modulus χρεώνει 15 ευρώ ανά γραμμή. 
> Παρόλα αυτά το βασικό πλεονέκτημα της Modulus είναι οι πελάτες της, από αυτά που γράφετε αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, αυτό είναι και το μόνο κριτήριο που με κάνει να την σκέφτομαι ως επιλογή γιατί αν λάβω υπόψη μου την παραπάνω σύγκριση θα προτιμούσα “δαγκωτό” inter telecom.


Αν μεταφερω 2 τηλεφωνικους αριθμους  δηλαδη... θα εχω για 1 χρονο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εισερχομενες?

----------


## DVader

> Αν μεταφερω 2 τηλεφωνικους αριθμους  δηλαδη... θα εχω για 1 χρονο ΔΩΡΕΑΝ εισερχομενες?


Οι εισερχόμενες έτσι και αλλιώς είναι δωρεάν όπου και να πας... Ποιός τις χρεώνει ..? 
Τις εξερχόμενες πληρώνεις ..Όπου και να πας το ίδιο ισχύει ..  Τα πακέτα και τα λεφτά ισχύουν για τις εξερχόμενες ....Στις εισερχόμενες το κόστος της κλήσης το πληρώνει αυτός που σε καλεί . Voip/Ξε Voip το ίδιο είναι παντού και έτσι ήταν πάντα..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα λεγόμενά σου! Τα πακέτα ομιλίας στην Intertelecom εννοείται ότι είναι προεραιτικά! Θα πρέπει πάντως να αυτοματοποιήσουν την διαδικασία εγγραφής, μου φαίνεται κάπως το 2019 να πρέπει να στείλεις e-mail ή να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο για να γίνεις πελάτης!!


Εντάξει έχεις δίκιο .. δηλαδή αν είχε μια HTML φόρμα θα σου άρεσε περισσότερο  ? Και εγώ με email έγινε .. Τυχαία πήγα δοκιμές έκανα..

----------


## astbox

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ακόμα εγγραφή αλλά μία τυπική διαχείριση πλέον έχουν. Απλά το αρχικό registration γίνεται χεράτα!  :Razz:

----------


## griniaris

> *Οι εισερχόμενες έτσι και αλλιώς είναι δωρεάν όπου και να πας... Ποιός τις χρεώνει ..?* 
> Τις εξερχόμενες πληρώνεις ..Όπου και να πας το ίδιο ισχύει ..  Τα πακέτα και τα λεφτά ισχύουν για τις εξερχόμενες ....Στις εισερχόμενες το κόστος της κλήσης το πληρώνει αυτός που σε καλεί . Voip/Ξε Voip το ίδιο είναι παντού και έτσι ήταν πάντα.. 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Δεν καταλαβες το ερωτημα.  Μαλλον βιαστηκες να απαντησεις.

Εχω ηδη νουμερο πχ στη YUBOTO . ληγει στις 15/07/2019 .  Θα κανω φορητοτητα στην intertelecom .  

Θα ειναι δωρεαν για 1 χρονο επιπλεον?  θα εχω εισερχομενες για 1 χρονο (*μεχρι 15/07/2020*  χωρις να εχω πληρωσει τιποτα?

Και απλα προς ενημερωση σου.... ολοι χρεωνουν τις εισερχομενες. 
Οταν πχ η MODULUS χρεωνει 15€/ετος για να εχεις το voip νουμερο..... στην ουσια πληρωνεις 1,25€/μηνα  για απεριοριστες εισερχομενες .
Οταν παλιοτερα (προ adsl-vdsl κλπ κλπ) δεν υπηρχαν πακετα ομιλιας προς σταθερα και κινητα...  πληρωναμε παγιο σταθερης απλα για να εχουμε το νουμερο. Πληρωναμε τις εισερχομενες στην ουσια.
Μετα βγηκαν τα προ-πληρωμενα πακετα προς σταθερα-κινητα που ενσωματωθηκαν στα παγια.

Ακομα και τα ΚΑΡΤΟ-κινητα....  στην ουσια ΔΕΝ εχουν δωρεαν εισερχομενες....ΟΤΑΝ με αναγκαζει καθε 2-3 μηνες να βαζω καρτα > 10€ και ασχετα αν την καταναλωσω η οχι...  ΑΛΛΙΩΣ μου κανει φραγη ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΩΝ-ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΩΝ.

Αυτα...   Αν γνωριζει καποιος λοιπον απανταει αν η INTERTELECOM με την δωρεαν φορητοτητα θα μου δωσει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ για 1 ετος το νουμερο με εισερχομενες.

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν καταλαβες το ερωτημα.  Μαλλον βιαστηκες να απαντησεις.
> 
> Εχω ηδη νουμερο πχ στη YUBOTO . ληγει στις 15/07/2019 .  Θα κανω φορητοτητα στην intertelecom .  
> 
> Θα ειναι δωρεαν για 1 χρονο επιπλεον?  θα εχω εισερχομενες για 1 χρονο (*μεχρι 15/07/2020*  χωρις να εχω πληρωσει τιποτα?
> 
> Και απλα προς ενημερωση σου.... ολοι χρεωνουν τις εισερχομενες. 
> Οταν πχ η MODULUS χρεωνει 15€/ετος για να εχεις το voip νουμερο..... στην ουσια πληρωνεις 1,25€/μηνα  για απεριοριστες εισερχομενες .
> Οταν παλιοτερα (προ adsl-vdsl κλπ κλπ) δεν υπηρχαν πακετα ομιλιας προς σταθερα και κινητα...  πληρωναμε παγιο σταθερης απλα για να εχουμε το νουμερο. Πληρωναμε τις εισερχομενες στην ουσια.
> ...


πςςςςς το έχεις μελετήσει το θέμα βλέπω... δεν το σκέφτηκα ποτέ έτσι...  :Wink:

----------


## jkoukos

Το ετήσιο ή το μηνιαίο πάγιο έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με τον γεωγραφικό αριθμό.
Η δυνατότητα κλήσεων χρεώνεται έξτρα, απλά συνήθως η εισερχόμενη είναι δωρεάν, όμως υπάρχουν και περιπτώσεις (ευτυχώς όχι στην χώρα μας) που χρεώνονται κανονικά.

Αν δεν έχεις γεωγραφικό αριθμό, δεν πληρώνεις κανένα πάγιο. Όμως δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις σε γεωγραφικό αριθμό αν δεν έχεις ικανό χρηματικό ποσό και φυσικά δεν συζητάμε καν για εισερχόμενες  χωρίς αυτόν, άσχετα αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο ποσό.

----------


## griniaris

Μα πως θα εχω δωρεαν εισερχομενες αν δεν εχω γεωγραφικο αριθμο?   Αρα πληρωνω για να εχω δωρεαν εισερχομενες ( ειτε και καλα πληρωνω το νουμερο ειτε οχι) . 
Βγαινουν καποια χρηματα απο την τσεπη μου απλα για να με καλεσει καποιος.  

Anyway.  επειδη θα βγουμε offtopic ας απαντησει καποιος αν γνωριζει.   

Εχω ηδη νουμερο πχ στη YUBOTO . ληγει στις 15/07/2019 . Θα κανω φορητοτητα στην intertelecom .

Θα ειναι δωρεαν για 1 χρονο επιπλεον? θα εχω εισερχομενες για 1 χρονο (μεχρι 15/07/2020 χωρις να εχω πληρωσει τιποτα?

----------


## jkoukos

Επειδή μιλάμε για VoIP, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να έχει κάποιος γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Μπορείς να έχεις εισερχόμενες μέσω ΙΡ κλήσεων είτε από χρήστες του ίδιου παρόχου είτε από άλλον εφόσον επιτρέπει τέτοιες κλήσεις.
Κι επαναλαμβάνω, ότι υπάρχουν (λίγοι μεν αλλά υπάρχουν) πάροχοι που χρεώνουν έξτρα τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Τι κόστος κλήσεων είναι επόμενη χρέωση.

Εφόσον κάνεις φορητότητα, σταματά η παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία του προηγούμενου παρόχου.

----------


## DVader

> πςςςςς το έχεις μελετήσει το θέμα βλέπω... δεν το σκέφτηκα ποτέ έτσι...


Έχει συνδέσει τη ύπαρξη του αριθμού με τις εισερχόμενες ...Αυτό που πληρώνεις είναι η χρήση και δέσμευση για σένα του αριθμού.Δεν έχει να κάνει με τις κλήσεις αυτό. Κοίτα έχει μια δόση αλήθειας αν και εγώ δεν το βλέπω έτσι ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή μιλάμε για VoIP, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να έχει κάποιος γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Μπορείς να έχεις εισερχόμενες μέσω ΙΡ κλήσεων είτε από χρήστες του ίδιου παρόχου είτε από άλλον εφόσον επιτρέπει τέτοιες κλήσεις.
> Κι επαναλαμβάνω, ότι υπάρχουν (λίγοι μεν αλλά υπάρχουν) πάροχοι που χρεώνουν έξτρα τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
> Πληρώνουμε για να έχουμε γεωγραφικό αριθμό. Τι κόστος κλήσεων είναι επόμενη χρέωση.
> 
> Εφόσον κάνεις φορητότητα, σταματά η παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία του προηγούμενου παρόχου.


Επειδή δεν το ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν χρεώσεις στις  εισερχόμενες.. για πες ένα ..

----------


## puntomania

> Μα πως θα εχω δωρεαν εισερχομενες αν δεν εχω γεωγραφικο αριθμο?   Αρα πληρωνω για να εχω δωρεαν εισερχομενες ( ειτε και καλα πληρωνω το νουμερο ειτε οχι) . 
> Βγαινουν καποια χρηματα απο την τσεπη μου απλα για να με καλεσει καποιος.  
> 
> Anyway.  επειδη θα βγουμε offtopic ας απαντησει καποιος αν γνωριζει.   
> 
> Εχω ηδη νουμερο πχ στη YUBOTO . ληγει στις 15/07/2019 . Θα κανω φορητοτητα στην intertelecom .
> 
> Θα ειναι δωρεαν για 1 χρονο επιπλεον? θα εχω εισερχομενες για 1 χρονο (μεχρι 15/07/2020 χωρις να εχω πληρωσει τιποτα?


αφού χρεώνει 15ε το χρόνο... πως θα έχεις δωρεάν...μέχρι το 20???

( δε σου κάνανε προσφορά με 18ε για ανανέωση??? )

----------


## jkoukos

> Επειδή δεν το ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν χρεώσεις στις  εισερχόμενες.. για πες ένα ..


Στην Αμερική σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις σταθερών ή κυρίως κινητών συνδέσεων, αν δεν έχεις απεριόριστο πρόγραμμα, μόλις ξεπεράσεις το όριο του πακέτου σου μπαίνει χρέωση στις εισερχόμενες.
Στην Ευρώπη κάποιες λίγες συνδέσεις κινητής έχουν χρέωση μικρή στις εισερχόμενες. Τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι η δική μας Intertelecom.
https://www.intertelecom.gr/mobile/rates

----------


## jap

@griniaris: Στην intertelecom 15 ευρώ το χρόνο πληρώνεις για να έχεις το νούμερο. Στην modulus πληρώνεις και πάλι 15 για να έχεις το νούμερο συν άλλα 15 την πρώτη φορά τη φορητότητα ανά νούμερο. Αν το κόστος είναι το μοναδικό κριτήριο υπάρχει και η omnivoice που έχει μια περίεργη δομή χρεώσεων για τη φορητότητα (σε χρεώνει 10 αλλά σου επιστρέφει τα 5 να τα φας σε κλήσεις αλλά σου κρατάει τα 5 αν απορριφθεί η φορητότητα και κάτι άλλα ψιλά, αν έχεις χρόνο τα αναλύει στο site) και χρεώνει μετά 6 ευρώ το χρόνο για τη χρήση (αν δεν έχεις εξερχόμενες). 

Τη συλλογιστική σου δεν την καταλαβαίνω αλλά μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι αφορά τις εισερχόμενες το κόστος αυτό.

----------


## griniaris

> @griniaris: Στην intertelecom 15 ευρώ το χρόνο πληρώνεις για να έχεις το νούμερο. Στην modulus πληρώνεις και πάλι 15 για να έχεις το νούμερο συν άλλα 15 την πρώτη φορά τη φορητότητα ανά νούμερο. Αν το κόστος είναι το μοναδικό κριτήριο υπάρχει και η omnivoice που έχει μια περίεργη δομή χρεώσεων για τη φορητότητα (σε χρεώνει 10 αλλά σου επιστρέφει τα 5 να τα φας σε κλήσεις αλλά σου κρατάει τα 5 αν απορριφθεί η φορητότητα και κάτι άλλα ψιλά, αν έχεις χρόνο τα αναλύει στο site) και χρεώνει μετά 6 ευρώ το χρόνο για τη χρήση (αν δεν έχεις εξερχόμενες). 
> 
> Τη συλλογιστική σου δεν την καταλαβαίνω αλλά μπορείς να θεωρείς ότι αφορά τις εισερχόμενες το κόστος αυτό.


Οποτε θα μου κανει δωρεαν την φορητοτητα.... αλλα θα πρεπει να πληρωσω και 15€/ ετος.   

οκ. καταννοητο. ευχαριστω.

----------


## thourios

Σιγκαπούρη αν θυμάμαι καλά οι εισερχόμενες πληρώνονται

----------


## lsavvaid

Γεια χαρά σε όλους!

Αναμένω ενεργοποίηση γραμμής στην modulus. 

Η γραμμή είναι cosmote adsl και το ρούτερ το κλασικό  speedport entry 2i.

Δυο ερωτήσεις προς τους γνωρίζοντες. 

1)Χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω κάποιο port; να γίνει κάποιο port forward; 

Η τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιηθεί την 5060; θα  έχω κάποιο θέμα ; κάποια ρύθμιση; 

Και

2)

τι μπορεί να γίνει για να έχει προτεραιότητα το voip έναντι όλων των άλλων; κάποια ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ ;


Η συσκευή που θα χρησιμοποιήσω είναι η gigaset s850a go


Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να έθεσα στο σωστό νήμα τις ερωτήσεις.

----------


## griniaris

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους!
> 
> Αναμένω ενεργοποίηση γραμμής στην modulus. 
> Η γραμμή είναι cosmote adsl και το ρούτερ το κλασικό  speedport entry 2i.
> Δυο ερωτήσεις προς τους γνωρίζοντες. 
> 1) Χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω κάποιο port; να γίνει κάποιο port forward; 
> Η τηλεφωνία του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποιηθεί την 5060; θα  έχω κάποιο θέμα ; κάποια ρύθμιση; 
> Και
> 2) τι μπορεί να γίνει για να έχει προτεραιότητα το voip έναντι όλων των άλλων; κάποια ρύθμιση στο ρούτερ ;
> ...



1) Δεν θα χρειαστει να κανεις κατι επιπλεον εκτος απο το ρυθμισεις την συσκευη σου. Λογικα εχει παρομοιο μενου με ΕΔΩ. 
2) Δεν θα χρειαστει να πειραξεις το Qos. Θα το δεις και στην πραξη οτι δεν θα εχεις κανενα θεμα. 

3) Καλοριζικη η γραμμη.  :Smile:

----------


## Kapnos

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους!
> 
> Αναμένω ενεργοποίηση γραμμής στην modulus. 
> 
> Η γραμμή είναι cosmote adsl και το ρούτερ το κλασικό  speedport entry 2i.
> 
> Δυο ερωτήσεις προς τους γνωρίζοντες. 
> 
> 1)Χρειάζεται να ρυθμίσω κάποιο port; να γίνει κάποιο port forward; 
> ...


Για QoS δες εδώ: https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...port_entry_2i/

----------


## lsavvaid

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 

Ακόμη προτείνουν  σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων απενεργοποίηση του SIP ALG στο ρούτερ. 

Το έχει κάνει κανείς αυτό;

----------


## CyberCr33p

Μόλις έπεσε ξανά.

----------


## griniaris

> Μόλις έπεσε ξανά.


Δεν διαπιστωσα τιποτα εδω. ολα μια χαρα .

----------


## CyberCr33p

Ευτυχώς ήταν για λίγα λεπτά.

----------


## kronos911

> Μόλις έπεσε ξανά.


Και εγώ είχα θέμα σήμερα, με ενημέρωσε το κέντρο, με e-mail alerts, ότι από τις 14:15 έως 14:24 ήταν εκτός τα δυο trunks της modulus.

----------


## puntomania

> ...με ενημέρωσε το κέντρο, με e-mail alerts, ότι από τις 14:15 έως 14:24 ήταν εκτός τα δυο trunks της modulus.



αλερτς... καμιά πληροφορία το πως τα φτιάχνουμε...???

----------


## kronos911

> αλερτς... καμιά πληροφορία το πως τα φτιάχνουμε...???


Το script κάνει έλεγχο κάθε 5 λεπτά. Αν τα δει κάτω κάνει reload τον asterisk. Αν δω ότι δεν σηκώνονται, τότε μπαίνω και δίνω τις εντολές


```
fwconsole trunks --disable TRUNK_NUMBER
fwconsole reload
```

Περιμένω λίγο και δίνω


```
fwconsole trunks --enable TRUNK_NUMBER
fwconsole reload
```

για το TRUNK_NUMBER το βρισκουμε με την εντολη


```
fwconsole trunks --list
```

Το disalbe/enable το κάνω για να ηρεμήσει λίγο ο server από registration requests.

----------


## DVader

> Μόλις έπεσε ξανά.


Αν σου έμοιαζε σαν διακοπή δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι έπεσαν αυτοί ... Μπορεί  η σύνδεση σου να είναι πρόβλημα..
Θα το διαπίστωναν και άλλοι ...

----------


## stereo

No authentication αυτή τη στιγμή.

- - - Updated - - -

Έστρωσε με restart του asterisk.

----------


## puntomania

> No authentication αυτή τη στιγμή.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έστρωσε με restart του asterisk.


ο asterisk σαν soft pbx... οκ κάνει πολλά κτλ... μήπως όμως πολλά από τα κολλήματα που έχουμε κατά καιρούς... ευθύνεται αυτός... μιας και είναι free-software... μήπως το ίδιο software όταν το πασάρουν διάφορες εταιρείες... σε δικά τους μηχανήματα κτλ... δηλαδή στην ουσία ως paid-version...  δουλεύει ρολόι.... 

μια σκέψη έκανα...

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Να επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι από την πρόσφατη βλάβη τους έως και σήμερα βλέπω στα logs ότι τα trunks γίνονται Unreachable ή και lagged. Αυτό θα διαρκέσει για 10 δευτερόλεπτα καθώς μετά θα προσπαθήσει το FreePBX να στείλει πάλι το registration το οποίο γίνεται κανονικά.

Αυτό το φαινόμενο το έχω από την πρώτη μέρα στην Omnivoice. Είχα ανοίξει και σχετικό θέμα. Το θέμα είναι ότι στην Omnivoice δεν λυνόταν το πρόβλημα στα 10 δευτερόλεπτα. Στην modulus δεν το είχα αυτό μέχρι στιγμής καθώς παρακολουθώ τα logs συχνά.

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Αν σου έμοιαζε σαν διακοπή δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι έπεσαν αυτοί ... Μπορεί  η σύνδεση σου να είναι πρόβλημα..
> Θα το διαπίστωναν και άλλοι ...


Είχε πέσει ταυτόχρονα και σε γνωστό μου (μίλαγε εκείνη την ώρα στο τηλέφωνο). Οπότε δεν ήταν κάποιο θέμα με το PBX μου.

----------


## lsavvaid

Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα η φορητότητα που έκανα στη modulus. 

Σε δοκιμή που έκανα κλήση η ποιότητα ήταν εξαιρετική, ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί ετσί.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα εξής 

1) όταν λέει το πακέτο 1 αριθμός αλλά 2 κανάλια φωνής εννοεί ότι μπορούμε να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο  από 2 συσκευές ταυτόχρονα και να βγαίνουμε από την ίδια γραμμή; 

2) προς το παρόν έχω μια συσκευή IP dect συνδεμένη που κάνει register και έβαλα δοκιμαστικά και το zoiper στο κινητό. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για ενδοεπικοινωνία; ή ζητάω πολλά; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## CyberCr33p

1) Ναι μπορείς να έχεις δύο εισερχόμενες ή δύο ταυτόχρονες εξερχόμενες ή μια εισερχόμενη και μια εξερχόμενη κλήση ταυτόχρονα.

2) Αυτό γίνεται σίγουρα εάν έχεις κάποιο PBX. Εάν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος δεν τον γνωρίζω. Καλύτερα να τους καλέσεις να ρωτήσεις.

----------


## skoupas

Αν καλέσεις από την ip συσκευή σου τον αριθμό σου χτυπάει η άλλη συσκευή (zoiper). Ενδοεπικοινωνία θεωρείται κι αυτό.

----------


## puntomania

κάνε μια ερώτηση αν έχουν τίποτα εσωτερικά νούμερα πχ όπως η omni....

----------


## lsavvaid

Τελικά καλώ  τον αριθμό μου και "χτυπάει" το άλλο τερματικό.


Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## mikeone

Μία κάπως off-topic ερώτηση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να δημιουργήσω καινούριο θέμα για κάτι τόσο σύντομο.

Είδα στο interface του Gigaset (S850A) ότι σου δίνει επιλογή να προσθέσεις στοιχεία ώστε να έχει πρόσβαση η συσκευή σε online directories και να εμφανίζονται τα στοιχεία του ατόμου που σε καλεί, όταν αυτά υπάρχουν -προφανώς- στη λίστα.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάτι που να αξίζει και να περιέχει το ελληνικό white pages πχ; Έχει κάτι τέτοιο η modulus ή έστω κάποιος άλλος provider που να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε;

Τα στοιχεία που απαιτούνται στο interface είναι τα εξής:


*Spoiler:*




			Settings for an additional Provider

Provider name	
Server address	
Authentication name	
Authentication password	

White Pages	

Yellow Pages

----------


## griniaris

> Μία κάπως off-topic ερώτηση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να δημιουργήσω καινούριο θέμα για κάτι τόσο σύντομο.
> 
> Είδα στο interface του Gigaset (S850A) ότι σου δίνει επιλογή να προσθέσεις στοιχεία ώστε να έχει πρόσβαση η συσκευή σε online directories και να εμφανίζονται τα στοιχεία του ατόμου που σε καλεί, όταν αυτά υπάρχουν -προφανώς- στη λίστα.
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάτι που να αξίζει και να περιέχει το ελληνικό white pages πχ; Έχει κάτι τέτοιο η modulus ή έστω κάποιος άλλος provider που να μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε;
> 
> Τα στοιχεία που απαιτούνται στο interface είναι τα εξής:
> 
> 
> ...


Ειναι οντως offtopic. Αυτη η δυνατοτητα γινεται με PBX οποτε θα πρεπει να στησεις κατι δικο σου και να βαλεις την λιστα.
Οποτε αν σε ενδιαφερει ανοιξε ενα νεο τοπικ για να βρεις πληροφοριες και βοηθεια για το στησιμο.

----------


## chrismasgr

Σας δουλεύει η modulus ; Εμένα αυτή την στιγμή όχι .Εχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα ;

----------


## sotirisv

> Σας δουλεύει η modulus ; Εμένα αυτή την στιγμή όχι .Εχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα ;


Ναι, δουλεύει κανονικά!

----------


## puntomania

και εδώ όλα οκ

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Σας δουλεύει η modulus ; Εμένα αυτή την στιγμή όχι .Εχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα ;


Ναι κανονικά δουλεύει.

----------


## chrismasgr

Πήρα τηλέφωνο την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μου είπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση το router και την συσκευή . Κανένα αποτελέσματα .



Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα προγραμμα για android πλην του zoiper ; Μάλλον αυτό φταίει .

----------


## puntomania

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μου είπε να κάνω επανεκκίνηση το router και την συσκευή . Κανένα αποτελέσματα .
> 
> 
> 
> Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κανένα προγραμμα για android πλην του zoiper ; Μάλλον αυτό φταίει .


GS Wave

----------


## chrismasgr

> GS Wave


Ευχαριστώ πολύ . Μάλλον μετά την αναβάθμιση σε Android 9 η εφαρμογή που έχω δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί και δεν δουλεύει .

----------


## puntomania

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ . Μάλλον μετά την αναβάθμιση σε Android 9 η εφαρμογή που έχω δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί και δεν δουλεύει .


και εγω 9αρα έχω στο samsung A6 (2018) και δουλεύει το zoper...

----------


## chrismasgr

> και εγω 9αρα έχω στο samsung A6 (2018) και δουλεύει το zoper...


Καλημέρα , έχω και το zoper αλλά είναι λειψό . Δηλαδή πρέπει να αγοράσεις τους codec και έχει όριο δύο λογαριασμούς . Αν και η τιμή 7,99 ευρώ δεν είναι πολλά φοβάμαι μην πάθω ότι έπεθα τώρα . Αγορασα εφαρμογή για voip και τώρα δεν την αναβαθμίζουν .

----------


## tsapi

> Καλημέρα , έχω και το zoper αλλά είναι λειψό . Δηλαδή πρέπει να αγοράσεις τους codec και έχει όριο δύο λογαριασμούς .


Για τον περιορισμό των δύο accounts πάω πάσο.
Αλλά για τους codecs νομίζω ότι και η free έκδοση είναι μια χαρά. Με πληρωμή είναι ο 729 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εγώ τον αγόρασα, αλλά όταν τον είχα "ενεργοποιημένο" έτρωγα φοβερά κολλήματα (από μία έκδοση του zoiper και πάνω). Τρόμαξα να βρω τι έφταιγε. Όταν τον απενεργοποίησα, όλα ΟΚ. Και πέραν τούτου, δεν τον βρήκα (τον 729) ούτε βολικό ούτε χωρίς προβλήματα στον ήχο. Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα..

----------


## puntomania

> Για τον περιορισμό των δύο accounts πάω πάσο.
> Αλλά για τους codecs νομίζω ότι και η free έκδοση είναι μια χαρά. Με πληρωμή είναι ο 729 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εγώ τον αγόρασα, αλλά όταν τον είχα "ενεργοποιημένο" έτρωγα φοβερά κολλήματα (από μία έκδοση του zoiper και πάνω). Τρόμαξα να βρω τι έφταιγε. Όταν τον απενεργοποίησα, όλα ΟΚ. Και πέραν τούτου, δεν τον βρήκα (τον 729) ούτε βολικό ούτε χωρίς προβλήματα στον ήχο. Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα..


και εγώ τα πλήρωσα..γιατι ήθελα τον 722... αλλα μλκς... alaw παντού και τέλος.

----------


## chrismasgr

> Για τον περιορισμό των δύο accounts πάω πάσο.
> Αλλά για τους codecs νομίζω ότι και η free έκδοση είναι μια χαρά. Με πληρωμή είναι ο 729 (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Εγώ τον αγόρασα, αλλά όταν τον είχα "ενεργοποιημένο" έτρωγα φοβερά κολλήματα (από μία έκδοση του zoiper και πάνω). Τρόμαξα να βρω τι έφταιγε. Όταν τον απενεργοποίησα, όλα ΟΚ. Και πέραν τούτου, δεν τον βρήκα (τον 729) ούτε βολικό ούτε χωρίς προβλήματα στον ήχο. Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα..


Είναι προσωρινό γιατί έχω  υπόλοιπο από την yoboto και δυο αριθμούς από την modulus . Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το zoiper .

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς θέμα ?   εχω αποσυνδέσεις σε όλα μου τα τρανκ εδώ και λίγη ώρα!

----------


## dimangelid

> έχει κανείς θέμα ?   εχω αποσυνδέσεις σε όλα μου τα τρανκ εδώ και λίγη ώρα!


Και εγώ το ίδιο. Έκανα sip reload, έκανε register. Έχω εξερχόμενες αλλά όχι εισερχόμενες.

----------


## griniaris

> Και εγώ το ίδιο. Έκανα sip reload, έκανε register. Έχω εξερχόμενες *αλλά όχι εισερχόμενες*.


+1 ΟΧΙ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ.

----------


## puntomania

μίλησε κανείς με την τεχνική υποστήριξη? ( δοκίμασα άλλα...άκουγα τραγουδάκια για πόση ώρα )

----------


## DVader

Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο θέμα .... Νο εισερχόμενες...

Βασικά έχουμε θέμα Registration.... δεν κάνει register...

- - - Updated - - -




> μίλησε κανείς με την τεχνική υποστήριξη? ( δοκίμασα άλλα...άκουγα τραγουδάκια για πόση ώρα )


A ! Ωρααααία...

- - - Updated - - -

Είναι η 3η φορά που έχουν θέμα lately....

----------


## puntomania

σε μένα ξεκίνησε το θέμα με το Registration στις 10:55... γιατι έχω 5 τρανκ... και οι ειδοποιήσεις με τα mail πάνε και έρχονται κάθε λεπτό!!!

εισερχόμενες πριν... δεν τον άκουγα...

----------


## Kitsakos

Μια απ τα ίδια κι εδώ, η τεχνική υποστήριξη αναμονή με μουσικούλα for the moment

----------


## DVader

Εγώ δεν τους παίρνω ...

Έχω στείλει email πάντως... 

Πάντως και πρόχτες πάλι τα ίδια πρέπει να ήταν ... Θα χάσουμε το μέτρημα με τα θέματα που αρχίζουν να έχουν ..

Προχτές είχε άλλος θέμα ..?

Εμένα για το ιστορικό κάνει register και μετά από λίγο unregister λέγοντας ότι είναι UNREACHABLE

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!
ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ. ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!

----------


## DVader

> ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!
> ΣΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΙΣ. ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ!


Μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία όλα ...το πιάνουμε το νόημα ....  :Razz:  και με μικρά .... 
Γράφε κανονικά...

----------


## puntomania

τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν...εκτός απο τις 2-3 γνωστές...

----------


## DVader

> τι εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν...εκτός απο τις 2-3 γνωστές...


Δεν ξέρω... άλλες ... ή δεν το έχω ψάξει ..να πω την αλήθεια ... αλλά πλέον το σκέφτομαι ...

----------


## puntomania

το ζητούμενο ειναι και να μάθουμε και τι πρόβλημα υπήρξε... μπορεί να έφταιγε κάποια διασύνδεση με το οτε... μπορεί να πέσανε τα συστήματα της.. μπορεί το data-center να υπέστη κάποια ζημιά...

πως θα μάθουμε?

----------


## DVader

> το ζητούμενο ειναι και να μάθουμε και τι πρόβλημα υπήρξε... μπορεί να έφταιγε κάποια διασύνδεση με το οτε... μπορεί να πέσανε τα συστήματα της.. μπορεί το data-center να υπέστη κάποια ζημιά...
> 
> πως θα μάθουμε?


Δεν θα μάθεις...Βασικά εμένα δεν με νοιάζει τι έγινε. Να λυθεί θέλω και κυρίως να σταματήσουν να έχουν προβλήματα γιατί τελευταία το θέμα αυτό έρχεται ξανά και ξανά σαν να μην λύνεται ή να λύνεται προσωρινά ..

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα αν θέλουν να μας πουν κιόλας θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο... 

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι με το επιστρέψαμε από τις διακοπές νατα τα προβλήματα .....

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν θα μάθεις...Βασικά εμένα δεν με νοιάζει τι έγινε. Να λυθεί θέλω και κυρίως να σταματήσουν να έχουν προβλήματα γιατί τελευταία το θέμα αυτό έρχεται ξανά και ξανά σαν να μην λύνεται ή να λύνεται προσωρινά ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τώρα αν θέλουν να μας πουν κιόλας θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερο... 
> 
> Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι με το επιστρέψαμε από τις διακοπές νατα τα προβλήματα .....





το άλλο μήνα θα κάτσω να δω όλα τα μαιλ που μου έστειλε το κέντρο... και θα τα κάνω μια λίστα... να δω πόσες φορές υπήρξε πρόβλημα... για πόση ώρα και από ποιον πάροχο.

----------


## DVader

Έχει λυθεί σε κανένα ...το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες..?

- - - Updated - - -

Σε εμένα πάντως με ένα unregister/register άρχισαν να δουλεύουν οι εισερχόμενες...

----------


## griniaris

> Έχει λυθεί σε κανένα ...το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες..?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σε εμένα πάντως με ένα unregister/register άρχισαν να δουλεύουν οι εισερχόμενες...


εγω ακομα ΔΕΝ εχω εισερχομενες. εξερχομενες κανονικα παντου.

----------


## dimangelid

Έχω κανονικά εισερχόμενες χωρίς register/unregister

----------


## puntomania

πάλι down αυτή την στιγμή...

----------


## kostas2005

αναφέρω ενα πρόβλημα στο θέμα της omni που αφορά και τους υπολοίπους voip παρόχους.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...92#post6662092

αν θέλετε πείτε αν έχετε παρόμοια προβλήματα να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνετε.

----------


## dimangelid

Επικοινώνησε κανείς με την Modulus για το τελευταίο πρόβλημα; Έμαθε τι ήταν;

----------


## puntomania

> Επικοινώνησε κανείς με την Modulus για το τελευταίο πρόβλημα; Έμαθε τι ήταν;


την μέρα του προβλήματος, τους είχα στείλει μαιλ...και τους ρώτησα και για το πρόβλημα..άλλα απάντηση καμία μέχρι τώρα!

----------


## DVader

> Επικοινώνησε κανείς με την Modulus για το τελευταίο πρόβλημα; Έμαθε τι ήταν;


Εμένα μου απάντησαν στο email που έστειλα...



```
Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα περί τις 11:15 παρουσιάστηκε δυσλειτουργία στα συστήματα μας. Το πρόβλημα επηρέασε μέρος των συνδρομητών μας (~20% του συνόλου) και είχε ως σύμπτωμα την καθυστέρηση
διεκπεραίωσης εξερχομένων και εισερχομένων κλήσεων.

Μόλις εντοπίστηκε το πρόβλημα, εκίνησαν άμεσα διαδικασίες σταδιακής αναδρομολόγησης της κίνησης σε εναλλακτικές διαδρομές οι οποίες ολοκληρώθηκαν στις 12:06.

Στην περίπτωση που εξακολουθείτε να αντιμετωπίζετε πρόβλημα, παρακαλούμε προχωρήστε σε επανεκκίνηση του εξοπλισμού σας. Εναλλακτικά, επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στο 215 215 1500 ή στο 13713(χωρίς χρέωση).

Σας ζητούμε συγνώμη για την αναστάτωση.

Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία.
```

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει και υπογραφή του ανθρώπου που το έγραψε...δεν την βάζω ...

Προσπάθησαν να με πάρουν και τηλέφωνο γιατί τους τα έπρηξα λίγο με τι έγινε αλλά δεν με βρήκαν και δεν τους πήρα και πίσω...τρέχω στο γραφείο αυτές τις μέρες και δεν έχω χρόνο .......
Γραπτώς πάντως δεν μου είπαν εκτός ότι με ψάχνουν ...

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό που υποθέτω εγώ είναι:
   1. Κάποια διασύνδεση τους με κάποιον  κρεμάει ... και μέσα από εκεί περνάνε οι εισερχόμενες... 
   2. Κάποιος server τους ή cluster τους γιατί αν θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν είχαν αναβαθμίσει κάποιες υποδομές τους, είχα λάβει σχετικό email, έχει 
       κάποιο θέμα...και εκεί παιρνάνει οι εισερχόμενες 

Το καλοκαίρι που είχε ξανασυμβεί είχαν πει ότι ηταν θέμα DNS και μέχρι να πάρει τις αλλαγές κάποιες ώρες ήταν κάτω...

----------


## puntomania

πάλι ήταν down για λίγο

από 18:55 μέχρι και 19:01

----------


## CyberCr33p

> πάλι ήταν down για λίγο
> 
> από 18:55 μέχρι και 19:01


Και σε εμένα το ίδιο, αν και κλείνει το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο μετά τις 18:00.

----------


## puntomania

έχει κανείς στα υπόψιν του αυτό?

με λίγο ψάξιμο μου βγάζει οτι εδώ φιλοξενείτε.

----------


## dimangelid

> έχει κανείς στα υπόψιν του αυτό?


Ναι, το έχω αναφέρει αρκετές φορές. Το χρησιμοποιούμε στην εταιρία που δουλεύω τουλάχιστον 3,5 χρόνια.

Ζήτημα να είχαμε πρόβλημα μια φορά τον χρόνο.

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι, το έχω αναφέρει αρκετές φορές. Το χρησιμοποιούμε στην εταιρία που δουλεύω τουλάχιστον 3,5 χρόνια.
> 
> Ζήτημα να είχαμε πρόβλημα μια φορά τον χρόνο.


έχει το μειονέκτημα την χρέωσης ανά λεπτό... δεν φαίνεται άσχημη όμως...

----------


## stereo

> έχει το μειονέκτημα την χρέωσης ανά λεπτό... δεν φαίνεται άσχημη όμως...


Εκτός από αυτό παίζουν μόνο με g729 ή gsm.

----------


## puntomania

> Εκτός από αυτό παίζουν μόνο με g729 ή gsm.


αυτά δίνουν στο σαιτ τους...

ePhone]
username=xxxxxxxxxx
type=friend
secret=xxxxxxxxxxxxx
host=sip.ephone.cloud
fromuser=xxxxxxxxxxxxx
context=from-trunk ; change for proper context
allow=g729,gsm,alaw,g722,h263,h264,h263p
trustrpid = yes
sendrpid = no
canreinvite = no
directmedia = no
nat = yes
qualify = yes

----------


## stereo

> αυτά δίνουν στο σαιτ τους...
> 
> ePhone]
> username=xxxxxxxxxx
> type=friend
> secret=xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> host=sip.ephone.cloud
> fromuser=xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> context=from-trunk ; change for proper context
> ...


Δεν ξέρω, στο λινκ που έδωσα πιο πάνω λένε g729. Εσύ που τα βρήκες αυτά;

- - - Updated - - -

Και πάλι για να βάζουν πρώτο το g729 μάλλον παίζουν μόνο με g729

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν ξέρω, στο λινκ που έδωσα πιο πάνω λένε g729. Εσύ που τα βρήκες αυτά;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και πάλι για να βάζουν πρώτο το g729 μάλλον παίζουν μόνο με g729


αν κάνεις εγγραφή... τα έχει μεσα στο cp

----------


## stereo

Άμα το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος θα μας πει σίγουρα. Νομίζω πάντως ότι έχει ειπωθεί κι εδώ ότι παίζει μόνο g729 και gsm. Μπορεί και να έχει αλλάξει αυτό βέβαια.

----------


## astbox

Μια χαρά η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία, την τρέχει η microbase

http://www.microbase.gr/

που τρέχουν και το 

https://www.asterisk-forum.com/index.php/forum-main

Νταξ ψιλό νέκρα στο forum αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχεις πρόβλημα.
Περίεργο ότι δεν επιτρέπει alaw αλλά μόνο g729/gsm. Η ποιότητα μπορεί να είναι τόσο καλή.

----------


## puntomania

μήπως να φτιάχναμε μια νεα ενότητα με την υπηρεσία αυτή?

----------


## astbox

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CE%B9%CF%82

----------


## dimangelid

> Εκτός από αυτό παίζουν μόνο με g729 ή gsm.


Παίζουν με G711a πολύ καιρό. Έχω γυρίσει το trunk τους σε alaw από την πρώτη στιγμή που το υποστήριξαν.

----------


## netblues

G711 υποστηριζαν παντα.
Αλλο αν τα δικτυα ζοριζοταν να δωσουν 80kbits χωρις jitter υπήρχε θέμα.Τωρα που μπορουν, εγινε και το g711 εφικτό. Αυτος ειναι ο μονος λογος για ενα provider να υποστηριζει g729, συνηθως κανοντας και transcoding, κατι που γενικα κοστιζει.

----------


## dimangelid

> G711 υποστηριζαν παντα.
> Αλλο αν τα δικτυα ζοριζοταν να δωσουν 80kbits χωρις jitter υπήρχε θέμα.Τωρα που μπορουν, εγινε και το g711 εφικτό. Αυτος ειναι ο μονος λογος για ενα provider να υποστηριζει g729, συνηθως κανοντας και transcoding, κατι που γενικα κοστιζει.


Δεν υποστήριζε, μέχρι που γύρισαν όλοι οι ελληνικοί VoIP πάροχοι σε IP διασύνδεση με τον ΟΤΕ.

Δεν έβγαινε/έμπαινε καν κλήση από το trunk της ephone αν άφηνα μόνο τον G711a.

----------


## netblues

Οχι, καποιο misconfiguration ειχες, αυτο δουλευε πολυ πιο πριν, αλλα μπορει να κατεληγε μετα σε transcoding, οποτε δεν ειχε ιδιαιτερο νοημα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Οχι, καποιο misconfiguration ειχες, αυτο δουλευε πολυ πιο πριν, αλλα μπορει να κατεληγε μετα σε transcoding, οποτε δεν ειχε ιδιαιτερο νοημα.


Δεν παίζει λάθος ρύθμιση, έβγαζα όλους τους codec, άφηνα μόνο alaw και ulaw και έκανα κλήσεις.

Μόλις έβαζα και τον g729, όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά.

----------


## netblues

Με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη ειχες μιλησει? Αν και δεν εχει πλεον σημασια

----------


## dimangelid

> Με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη ειχες μιλησει? Αν και δεν εχει πλεον σημασια


Όχι, από την στιγμή που δεν υποστήριζαν G711 στις εισερχόμενες, δεν είχε νόημα.

----------


## netblues

Δουλευε στις εισερχομενες. Ηταν ο κρυφος ασσος για περιπτωσεις fax... Αλλα το εδιναν κατα περιπτωση (αλλα επειδη απο πισω ηταν transcoded απο g729, ακουγοταν και αναλογα).
Απλα δουλευε το fax σε καποιες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## k.m.

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά, κινητά μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε στην modulus ?

όχι για λειτουργία με sim, απλά όπως είναι τα 210 έτσι και 69 και να λειτουργούν ως voip.

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι! Εκτός της Αμερικής (δουλεύει διαφορετικά η αριθμοδότηση) σε κανένα άλλο μέρος του κόσμου δεν γίνεται φορητότητα αριθμών κινητής τηλεφωνίας σε σταθερές συνδέσεις και το αντίθετο, λόγω διακριτής αριθμοδότησης.

----------


## tsatali22

Μόνο αν φτιαχτεί η μεταφορά αριθμού κινητού σε voip θα σπάσει το καρτέλ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν θα γίνει ποτέ αυτό.

----------


## tsatali22

Είναι τεχνικά αδύνατο; η για άλλο λόγο;

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι θέμα αριθμοδότησης και αδειοδότησης. Οι VoIP πάροχοι έχουν και αυτοί γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς σταθερών συνδέσεων και όχι κινητής, σε συγκεκριμένο φάσμα μετά από αίτηση. Μόνο σε αυτό το φάσμα μπορούν να δώσουν νέους αριθμούς ή να δεχθούν άλλους με φορητότητα.

Όπως ανέφερα πριν, μόνο σε ΗΠΑ, Καναδά και Ν. Αφρική υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα και ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει διαφορετικό φάσμα αριθμοδότησης ανά υπηρεσία σύνδεσης σε κάθε περιοχή και ταυτόχρονα το κόστος κλήσεων είναι το ίδιο (ανάλογα αν είναι τοπική, υπεραστική, διεθνής κλπ). Σε όλο τον υπόλοιπο πλανήτη το φάσμα είναι διακριτό και κυρίως οι κλήσεις κινητής έχουν μεγαλύτερο κόστος, κάτι που κάνει τεχνικά και οικονομικά εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί.

----------


## netblues

Για αλλη μια φορά το πλαισιο αποδεικνυεται αναχρονιστικό.
Καποτε η κινητη ηταν ακριβη στο κοστος εγκαταστασης και λειτουργιας και η σταθερη φτηνη.. 
Ομως η σταθερη απεκτησε dslam σε καθε γωνια, εγινε voip, προσφερει δεκαδες Mbits με αξιοπιστια, εφτασε με ινες στα σπιτια και η τεχνολογια στο backbone ενοποιηθηκε.
Επενδυσεις χρειαζονται ολοι, ειτε 5g λεγεται αυτο ειτε ftth σε επιπεδο χωρας. Και μαλλον της σταθερης ειναι μεγαλυτερο.
Φυσικα συμβαινουν διαφορα παράδοξα. Πχ η φτηνή σταθερή μας παρέχει και τη συσκευη (ρουτερ), vdsl modem, gpon modem δωρεαν.
Στη σταθερη το θεωρουμε φυσιολογικο να δώσουμε 300-400 (για να μην αναφερω πιο ψωνισμενους) συσκευή.

Αν αγνοησουμε το παραδοσιακό εμπορικό μοντελο και το βλεπαμε από την αρχή, τότε προκύπτει ότι ο διαχωρισμός δικτυων σε επίπεδο αριθμοδότησης δεν προσφερει κάτι.
Εξαλλου δεν ειμαστε και πολυ μακρια σε επίπεδο κόστος τερματισμού.
Αν κανονιστικά το ενοποιήσουμε, καταργηθεί ο όρος τοσα προς σταθερα τοσα προς κινητα και επιτραπει η φορητοτητα αριθμοδοτησης κινητων σε σταθερα και το ανάποδο, τοτε εχουμε παει μπροστα.
Οσο για τα γεωγραφικά νουμερα, αυτό ηταν κάποτε για τεχνικούς λογους. Σημερα ολη η χωρα σε ενα clustered sbc,  η κινητη πως το κανει δλδ. 
Ναι, βοηθαει να ξερεις ενας αριθμος σε πια περιοχη βρίσκεται, αλλά γιατί αυτό να μην είναι μια δυναμική πληροφορία που να παρέχεται απο το δίκτυο, απο όσους ΘΕΛΟΥΝ να την δινουν?
Κατι σαν την αναγνώριση κλησης δλδ. Αναγνωριση θέσης
Αν ειμαι εμπορικη επιχειρηση ΘΕΛΩ να φαινεται μεχρι και το streetview μου.
Αν ειμαι σπιτι, μπορει να θελω να φαινεται η περιοχή, αλλα οχι η ακριβης διευθυνση, και παει λεγοντας.
Α επισης, μιας και θα το κανουμε, να μπουν και εθελοντικα ενδιαφεροντα αλλα και ωρες ληψης διαφημιστικων κλησεων. Απο 0 εως 24 κλπ.
Γιατι ΟΧΙ. Εδω υπάρχει κοσμος που γραφεται σε spam lists και τα διαβαζει κιολας. (και ναι, δεν ειναι γραμμενοι στο adslgr)
H τεχνολογια για να φτιαχτει κατι τετοιο υπάρχει σημερα. Φτανει να το θελησουμε.

----------


## emeliss

Ο διαχωρισμός των δικτύων προσφέρει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Έσοδα, πολλά έσοδα για τον σπάνιο εθνικό πόρο στα κρατικά ταμεία. Με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ασχολούνται συνεχώς σε Ελλάδα και Ευρώπη. Αν και οι συγκεκριμένες διαβουλεύσεις έχουν τελειώσει εδώ και χρόνια, μπορείς να στείλεις τις παρατηρήσεις σου στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Πάντως στην Ελλάδα επιτρέπεται η φορητότητα μη γεωγραφικών αριθμών (κάτι που δεν ισχύει γενικότερα).

----------


## netblues

Οταν εγιναν οι διαβουλευσεις τα πραγματα ηταν διαφορετικα.
Μιλαμε για σημερα και για το μελλον, με το 5g και οχι μονο προ των πυλων.
Η αριθμοδοτηση δεν αποτελει σπανιο πορο ουτε προσφερει κατι στα ταμεια.

Εαν καταργουσαμε την γεωγραφικότητα των αριθμων και επιτρεπαμε την φορητοτητα μεταξυ σταθερης και κινητης για το κρατος θα ηταν το ιδιο υποστηριζω.

----------


## stelios4711

Άντε και έκανες το κινητό σου VOIP, data που θα βρίσκει για να μπορεί να κάνει κλήσεις ; Οι εταιρίες VOIP δεν είναι πάροχοι internet

----------


## k.m.

Ιnternet θα έχεις με κάποιο τρόπο απο sim. Το θέμα είναι να μην χάσεις ένα νουμερο που θες πολύ γιατί το ξέρουν πολλοι και να μην εισαι υποχρεωμένος να δίνεις 10€ το μήνα για να φορτίζεις την κάρτα. Και να μην έχεις και 2η συσκευή μαζί σου.

πχ έχω εταιρικό τα πάντα τζάπα σε wind και έχω και μια sim Cosmote που ξέρουν όλοι οι γνωστοί.

----------


## netblues

Δεν θελουμε ουτε να καταργησουμε την κινητη, ουτε τη σταθερη. Η καθεμια εχει το ρολο της.
Ομως οταν δεν υπαρχουν περιορισμοι, υπάρχει εξέλιξη.
Το voip κακως εχει συνδεθει με τη μειωση του κόστους.
Απλα βαζει και τη φωνη εκει που ανήκει. Αλλη μια υπηρεσια data.
Οτι δεν εξελισσεται, πεθαίνει. Ισχυει και στα telecoms.

----------


## stelios4711

> Ιnternet θα έχεις με κάποιο τρόπο απο sim. Το θέμα είναι να μην χάσεις ένα νουμερο που θες πολύ γιατί το ξέρουν πολλοι και να μην εισαι υποχρεωμένος να δίνεις 10€ το μήνα για να φορτίζεις την κάρτα. Και να μην έχεις και 2η συσκευή μαζί σου.
> 
> πχ έχω εταιρικό τα πάντα τζάπα σε wind και έχω και μια sim Cosmote που ξέρουν όλοι οι γνωστοί.


Εννοείς δηλαδή ότι για να κρατήσεις λειτουργικό το VOIP νούμερο σου, αναγκαστικά θα έχεις ένα ακόμη νούμερο σε κάρτα SIM και θα είσαι πάλι υποχρεωμένος να βάζεις πακέτα και να κάνεις ανανεώσεις; Τότε ποιο το όφελος ; Πάλι θα δίνεις 10€ για να φορτίζεις την κάρτα άρα δεν γλιτώνεις αυτό το κόστος αλλά επιπλέον θα έχεις και το κόστος του VOIP αριθμού να συντηρείς. 
Όχι απλά δε γλιτώνεις κάτι αλλά χρεώνεσαι με ένα επιπλέον έξοδο. Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό;

----------


## stereo

> Εννοείς δηλαδή ότι για να κρατήσεις λειτουργικό το VOIP νούμερο σου, αναγκαστικά θα έχεις ένα ακόμη νούμερο σε κάρτα SIM και θα είσαι πάλι υποχρεωμένος να βάζεις πακέτα και να κάνεις ανανεώσεις; Τότε ποιο το όφελος ; Πάλι θα δίνεις 10€ για να φορτίζεις την κάρτα άρα δεν γλιτώνεις αυτό το κόστος αλλά επιπλέον θα έχεις και το κόστος του VOIP αριθμού να συντηρείς. 
> Όχι απλά δε γλιτώνεις κάτι αλλά χρεώνεσαι με ένα επιπλέον έξοδο. Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό;


Θα βάλεις SIM εξωτερικού μόνο με Data, οπου υπάρχουν άπειρες επιλογές, ακόμα και free.

----------


## DVader

Την οποία στην ελλάδα θα την έχεις ως roaming..?

----------


## stereo

> Την οποία στην ελλάδα θα την έχεις ως roaming..?


Ακριβώς.

----------


## netblues

Το δαχτυλο παντως δειχνει το φεγγαρι.
Ξεκολληστε απο το αμεσο προσωπικο οφελος που δεν οδηγει πουθενα αν το κανουν πολλοι.

----------


## tsapi

> Μόνο αν φτιαχτεί η μεταφορά αριθμού κινητού σε voip θα σπάσει το καρτέλ.


Ναι, καλά.. Είδαμε και στα σταθερά.. Θρύψαλα το καρτέλ..

----------


## netblues

Το πειραμα ειχε γνωστα αποτελεσματα. Ποσες εταιρειες στηθηκαν στη σταθερη και ποσες εμειναν? Αμιγως καμμια.  
Αυτο ηταν προδιαγεγραμενο απο την αρχη. Οι υποδομες θελουν τσεπες και χρονο για να αποδωσουν. Οποτε το κλασσικο provideriλικι δεν "βγηκε" σε κανεναν εναλλακτικο.
Με 3 εταιρείες στην αγορα, η οποιαδήποτε συμφωνια που πλησιαζει σε πρακτικες καρτελ ειναι ευκολη, ακόμα και χωρίς   καν οι εταιρειες να μιλησουν μεταξυ τους. Αρκει να παρακολουθουν τον ανταγωνισμο.
Στην αγορα υπάρχει χώρος μονο για εταιρείες που ασχολουνται με μικρα και πιο εξειδικευμένα κομματια της αγοράς, που οι  μεγάλοι δυσκολεύονται να προσεγγίσουν με αξιωσεις.
πχ voip, callcenters, wirelless internet.

Επισης δεν άκουσα να μιλαει κανείς για τους φορους στις τηλεπικινωνιες. Μεχρι και το Internet φορολογηθηκε αγριως. Οχι μονο εχουμε φορο ως ποσοστο, αλλα και το ποσοστο αυξάνεται με το υψος του λογαριασμού. Δεν βλέπω κανεναν να συζηταει την καταργηση τους. Δεν φτανει ο ΦΠΑ δλδ? Δεν ειναι το τηλεφωνο  και το Internet ειδος πρωτης αναγκης?
Γιατι δεν το κανουμε οπως το ρευμα? Το νερο? Φπα 13% και τιποτε άλλο.
Θελουμε και 5g και ανάπτυξη τρομαρα μας. (μπλε, πρασινοι, ροζ, κοκκινοι σε αυτο συμφωνουν.. (στα λογια, γιατι στα εργα, Δεν Νομιζω Τακη).

----------


## k.m.

> Εννοείς δηλαδή ότι για να κρατήσεις λειτουργικό το VOIP νούμερο σου, αναγκαστικά θα έχεις ένα ακόμη νούμερο σε κάρτα SIM και θα είσαι πάλι υποχρεωμένος να βάζεις πακέτα και να κάνεις ανανεώσεις; Τότε ποιο το όφελος ; Πάλι θα δίνεις 10€ για να φορτίζεις την κάρτα άρα δεν γλιτώνεις αυτό το κόστος αλλά επιπλέον θα έχεις και το κόστος του VOIP αριθμού να συντηρείς. 
> Όχι απλά δε γλιτώνεις κάτι αλλά χρεώνεσαι με ένα επιπλέον έξοδο. Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό;


Το έλεγα στο παράδειγμα. Θα γλυτώσω τα 120€ το χρόνο για την sim cosmote μόνο με το default πάγιο του VOIP provider.

> πχ έχω εταιρικό τα πάντα τζάπα σε wind και έχω και μια sim Cosmote που ξέρουν όλοι οι γνωστοί.

----------


## stelios4711

Να κάνεις προώθηση τις κλήσεις από τον αριθμό Cosmote σε αυτόν της wind δε θα ήταν ποιο εύκολο; Και άφησε την να λήξει την Cosmote βάζεις μόνο 10€ το εξάμηνο να μην σου κλειδώσουν τις εισερχόμενες. Ποιο φτηνά δε θα βγαίνει από πάγιο του VOIP;

----------


## griniaris

> Το έλεγα στο παράδειγμα. Θα γλυτώσω τα 120€ το χρόνο για την sim cosmote μόνο με το default πάγιο του VOIP provider.
> 
> > *πχ έχω εταιρικό τα πάντα τζάπα σε wind* και έχω και μια sim Cosmote που ξέρουν όλοι οι γνωστοί.


Εδω ειναι το θεμα. Δεν εχουν ολοι αυτο το πλεονεκτημα. Πολλοι χρυσοπληρωνουν τα data.

----------


## DVader

> Να κάνεις προώθηση τις κλήσεις από τον αριθμό Cosmote σε αυτόν της wind δε θα ήταν ποιο εύκολο; Και άφησε την να λήξει την Cosmote βάζεις μόνο 10€ το εξάμηνο να μην σου κλειδώσουν τις εισερχόμενες. Ποιο φτηνά δε θα βγαίνει από πάγιο του VOIP;


Δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει έτσι ... Προώθηση μεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλά θα την πληρώνεις την προώθηση ... αν δεν έχεις κάποιου είδους πακέτο ...
π.χ στην σταθερή στην προώθηση αν έχεις κάνει προώθηση στο κινητό σου π.χ και ο άλλος σε καλέσει πληρώνεις την διαφορά από σταθερό σε κινητό ...
κάτι ανάλογο θα έχει και η κινητή..

- - - Updated - - -

δεν είμαστε λίγο offtopic...?

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει έτσι ... Προώθηση μεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλά θα την πληρώνεις την προώθηση ... αν δεν έχεις κάποιου είδους πακέτο ...
> π.χ στην σταθερή στην προώθηση αν έχεις κάνει προώθηση στο κινητό σου π.χ και ο άλλος σε καλέσει πληρώνεις την διαφορά από σταθερό σε κινητό ...
> κάτι ανάλογο θα έχει και η κινητή..


Ξέχασα οτι έχει κόστος. Έχω Cosmote One και τη στέλνω είτε στο σταθερό είτε στο κινητό δωρεάν, εντάξει όχι ακριβώς δωρεάν βάζουν 1000 λεπτά κάθε μήνα αλλά είναι υπεραρκετά για τις προωθήσεις οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ μη τα ξεπεράσω και πληρώσω




> έχω εταιρικό τα πάντα τζάπα


Βρε γκρινιάρη μια χαρά είσαι άλλοι πληρώνουν ένα κάρο λεφτά για data και λεπτά ομιλίας  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Ξέχασα οτι έχει κόστος. Έχω Cosmote One και τη στέλνω είτε στο σταθερό είτε στο κινητό δωρεάν, εντάξει όχι ακριβώς δωρεάν βάζουν 1000 λεπτά κάθε μήνα αλλά είναι υπεραρκετά για τις προωθήσεις οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκα ποτέ μη τα ξεπεράσω και πληρώσω
> 
> 
> Βρε γκρινιάρη μια χαρά είσαι άλλοι πληρώνουν ένα κάρο λεφτά για data και λεπτά ομιλίας


Η λειτουργία την προώθησης σαν προώθηση δεν έχει κόστος σε κανένα πάροχο... Όμως αν ο άλλος πάρει στο σταθερό σου και εσύ το στείλεις στο κινητό σου μέσω προώθησης τότε θα πληρώσεις το κόστος της κλήσης για το κινητό ... Αυτό εφαρμόστηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ μετά από καταγγελίες συνδρομητών για υπέρογκους λογαριασμούς όταν καλούσαν νούμερα που ξέρανε την χρέωση και επειδή μέσω της προώθησης πήγαινε αλλού που είχε χρέωση μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που ήξερε ο καλών βλέπανε λογαριασμούς τεράστιους...και ψαχνόντουσαν ...έτσι έχει κόστος η προώθηση...

Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχεις και κάποιο πακέτο στην κινητή που θα βάλεις προώθηση τότε το κόστος μεγαλώνει ..τρελά...

----------


## k.m.

> Βρε γκρινιάρη μια χαρά είσαι άλλοι πληρώνουν ένα κάρο λεφτά για data και λεπτά ομιλίας


άλλος έχει το όνομα και άλλος τη χάρη  :Smile: 

πλέον πρέπει να βάζεις 10Ε το μήνα. Πάντως έχει και άλλες εφαρμογές πχ σε άτομα που μένουν εξωτερικό και έχουν data εκεί κτλ.

τέλος πάντων απλά άλλο ένα απαρχαιωμένο πράγμα. Οπότε μην με κατηγορείτε και εμένα που τα έχω με το voip και θέλω πίσω την ISDN μου  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> άλλος έχει το όνομα και άλλος τη χάρη 
> 
> πλέον πρέπει να βάζεις 10Ε το μήνα. Πάντως έχει και άλλες εφαρμογές πχ σε άτομα που μένουν εξωτερικό και έχουν data εκεί κτλ.
> 
> τέλος πάντων απλά άλλο ένα απαρχαιωμένο πράγμα. Οπότε μην με κατηγορείτε και εμένα που τα έχω με το voip και θέλω πίσω την ISDN μου


Τώρα μην ανοίγεις κουβέντα .... please... και θέλω το ISDN πίσω αλλά το voip έχει τρελές ευκολίες... 
Βασικά εγώ πιστεύω στον συνδυασμό ...

Είχε κανείς άλλος σήμερα πρόβλημα ..? Μεταξύ 13:00 -15:00 δεν είχα εισερχόμενες και τους προορισμούς που βγάζω από Modulus μου έγιναν παράπονα ότι δεν μπορούσαν να τους βγάλουν ... ... Όσες φορές δοκίμασα δεν βρήκα κάτι .... μήπως είχε περιοδικά..λέω... 

Είχε κανείς ..?

----------


## kostas2005

το Wifi Calling της Cosmote σας δημιουργησε θεματα?

http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=7910911#post7910911

----------


## griniaris

> το Wifi Calling της Cosmote σας δημιουργησε θεματα?
> 
> http://www.myphone.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=7910911#post7910911


Το ZOIPER το εχω κανα 6μηνο εγκατεστημενο (καινουριο κινητο  :Razz:  ) και το wifi calling κανα 2μηνο-3μηνο. κανενα προβλημα απολυτως. 

Το ζοιπερ ειναι με 1 νουμερο modulus.

----------


## puntomania

έκανα πριν μια κλήση...

Greece Shortcode - ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ VODAFONE	+3013830	00:12:26	5.4293 €

τι να πω...

----------


## Sovjohn

> έκανα πριν μια κλήση...
> 
> Greece Shortcode - ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ VODAFONE	+3013830	00:12:26	5.4293 €
> 
> τι να πω...


Οι σύντομοι κωδικοί βαράνε στο ψαχνό όταν είναι από άλλο δίκτυο. Π.χ. της vodafone, μόλις το είδα "Η χρέωση από σταθερό τηλέφωνο OTE είναι 0,3629 €/ λεπτό με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο".

Για θέματα καθαρά βλαβών, βέβαια, έχουν το 13840 που είναι δωρεάν από όλα τα δίκτυα (όπως και η Wind to 13700 και πάει λέγοντας)

----------


## griniaris

> έκανα πριν μια κλήση...
> 
> Greece Shortcode - ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΛΑΤΩΝ VODAFONE	+3013830	00:12:26	5.4293 €
> 
> τι να πω...


Η χρέωση από σταθερό τηλέφωνο *OTE είναι 0,3629 €/ λεπτό* με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Η χρέωση των συνδρομητών COSMOTE είναι ανάλογη με το πρόγραμμα χρήσης που έχουν στο δίκτυο τους, με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και ελάχιστη διάρκεια χρέωσης τα 30 δευτερόλεπτο. *Η χρέωση από κινητό Wind είναι 0,7762€ /λεπτό, με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.*

Οτι ναναι χρεωνουν...   

Παντως να ξερεις υπαρχει και το +306944403830   που εχει χρεωση σαν να καλεις σε κινητο.

----------


## puntomania

> Η χρέωση από σταθερό τηλέφωνο *OTE είναι 0,3629 €/ λεπτό* με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Η χρέωση των συνδρομητών COSMOTE είναι ανάλογη με το πρόγραμμα χρήσης που έχουν στο δίκτυο τους, με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και ελάχιστη διάρκεια χρέωσης τα 30 δευτερόλεπτο. *Η χρέωση από κινητό Wind είναι 0,7762€ /λεπτό, με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.*
> 
> Οτι ναναι χρεωνουν...   
> 
> Παντως να ξερεις υπαρχει και το +306944403830   που εχει χρεωση σαν να καλεις σε κινητο.



το αποθηκεύω αμέσως!!!

- - - Updated - - -

στην αρχή προσπάθησα στο 13840...άλλα πέφτει γείωση...οπότε αναγκαστικά πήγα στο ...830

- - - Updated - - -

-------- Προωθημένο μήνυμα --------
Θέμα: 	Re: 13830 - Vodafone
Ημερομηνία: 	Thu, 10 Oct 2019 18:54:34 +0300
Από: 	modulus VoIP Services <telecoms@modulus.gr>
Οργανισμός: 	modulusSA
Προς: 	xxxxxxxxxxx Christos <xristos@xxxxxxx.gr>
Κοινοποίηση: 	telecoms@modulus.gr


Καλησπέρα σας,

Ευχαριστούμε για την επικοινωνία σας.

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε, ότι πράγματι οι τιμές προς τον συγκεκριμένο προορισμό εμπίπτουν σε αυτό το εύρος τιμής σε ένα γενικότερο πλαίσιο. Ενδεικτικά, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε στον δημοσιοποιημένο τιμοκατάλογο χρεώσεων σύντομων κωδικών της Wind, η ανάλογη τιμή είναι 0,41€ ανά λεπτό ομιλίας.

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα αφορά καθαρά την πολιτική της Vodafone.

Από πλευράς μας σας ενημερώνουμε, ότι μπορείτε να προβείτε σε καταγγελία προς την ΕΕΤΤ ως προς το ζήτημα αυτό, το οποίο και με τη σειρά μας ευελπιστούμε να διευθετηθεί.

Παραμένουμε στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία.

Με εκτίμηση,



κάπως έτσι το βλέπει η modulus...

----------


## Sovjohn

> το αποθηκεύω αμέσως!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> στην αρχή προσπάθησα στο 13840...άλλα πέφτει γείωση...οπότε αναγκαστικά πήγα στο ...830
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> -------- Προωθημένο μήνυμα --------
> ...


Σε αυτό έχουν δίκιο. Βέβαια - Αν πήγες να καλέσεις στο 13840 και δεν συνδεόταν, σε αυτό είναι φάουλ. Στείλε τους ξεχωριστό email για να το διορθώσουν (πρέπει να είναι προσβάσιμος από όλα τα δίκτυα χωρίς χρέωση αυτός ο αριθμός, όπως και οι αντίστοιχοι άλλων παρόχων για τεχνική υποστήριξη, π.χ. 13700 για wind κτλ).

----------


## 1oneway

Ερώτηση σε χρήστες Modulus (από Inalan).

Στο web interface (my.modulus.gr), λογικά δε θα πρέπει να γράφει κάποιο διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο;

Ρωτάω, διότι μάλλον έχω πέσει σε περίπτωση Άννα & Καϊάφα.

----------


## puntomania

> Ερώτηση σε χρήστες Modulus (από Inalan).
> 
> Στο web interface (my.modulus.gr), λογικά δε θα πρέπει να γράφει κάποιο διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο;
> 
> Ρωτάω, διότι μάλλον έχω πέσει σε περίπτωση Άννα & Καϊάφα.


σε εμας ( εκτός ιναλαν ) έτσι το έχει!

----------


## kmpatra

Στους χρήστες modulus της ιναλαν υπάρχει  πακέτο με λεπτά ομιλίας επομένως μάλλον ο φίλος ρωτάει αν θα έπρεπε στον πίνακα ελέγχου να υπάρχουν τα υπολειπόμενα λεπτά του πακέτου. Κάτι το οποίο βέβαια στους υπόλοιπους χρήστες δεν υπάρχει γιατί δεν έχουν οι υπόλοιποι προπληρωμένο πακέτο.

----------


## 1oneway

> σε εμας ( εκτός ιναλαν ) έτσι το έχει!


Σ' εμένα είναι όλα 0 και σύμφωνα με την κοπελιά στο τηλ, αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.

Τι να πω....

----------


## kmpatra

Γενικά ο πίνακας αναγράφει το υπόλοιπο σε ευρώ καθώς και τα στατιστικά της χρήσης που έχει γίνει ως τώρα. Ίσως έτσι μόνο είναι προγραμματισμένο. Ίσως δεν έχουν μεριμνήσει ώστε να συμπεριλάβουν τους χρήστες της inalan μέσα στο πάνελ οι οποίοι βέβαια χρειάζονται διαφορετική λειτουργία σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## 1oneway

Εξαιρετική η Modulus. Υποδειγματικό support.

Όπως και η Inalan, δείχνει να είναι υπόδειγμα εταιρείας.

----------


## mikeone

Τελευταία το Gigaset μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα συχνά πυκνά ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει register. Με το app στο κινητό όμως κάνω κανονικά register. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; ίντερνετ έχω κανονικά, κάνω επανεκκινηση βάσης αρκετές φορές αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Μετά από μόνο του μπορεί να επανέλθει.

Σύνδεση ίντερνετ έχω οτε

----------


## puntomania

> Τελευταία το Gigaset μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα συχνά πυκνά ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει register. Με το app στο κινητό όμως κάνω κανονικά register. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; ίντερνετ έχω κανονικά, κάνω επανεκκινηση βάσης αρκετές φορές αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Μετά από μόνο του μπορεί να επανέλθει.
> 
> Σύνδεση ίντερνετ έχω οτε


τι dns εχεις στο gigaset?

----------


## DVader

> Τελευταία το Gigaset μου εμφανίζει πρόβλημα συχνά πυκνά ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει register. Με το app στο κινητό όμως κάνω κανονικά register. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; ίντερνετ έχω κανονικά, κάνω επανεκκινηση βάσης αρκετές φορές αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Μετά από μόνο του μπορεί να επανέλθει.
> 
> Σύνδεση ίντερνετ έχω οτε


Έχεις δοκιμάσεινα μην έχεις την 5060 αλλά την 5070 ώς πόρτα..?  Μπορεί να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## skoupas

Την 6050 χρησιμοποιεί εναλλακτικά η modulus.

----------


## DVader

> Την 6050 χρησιμοποιεί εναλλακτικά η modulus.


Ναι σωστά... Μπερδεύτηκα με μια άλλη εγκατάσταση ..

----------


## mikeone

> τι dns εχεις στο gigaset?


Dns υποθέτω ότι παίρνει αυτούς που έχω σεταρει στο router που είναι τα οχταρια της Google. Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο το πρόβλημα επιδιορθωθηκε μόνο του μέχρι το επόμενο πρωί, όπως ακριβώς συνηθίζει να κάνει. 

Το να κόβει η οτε τη σύνδεση δε θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει καθώς στο grandstream από το κινητό συνδέομαι κανονικά όταν είμαι στον wifi

----------


## puntomania

> Dns υποθέτω ότι παίρνει αυτούς που έχω σεταρει στο router που είναι τα οχταρια της Google. Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο το πρόβλημα επιδιορθωθηκε μόνο του μέχρι το επόμενο πρωί, όπως ακριβώς συνηθίζει να κάνει. 
> 
> Το να κόβει η οτε τη σύνδεση δε θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει καθώς στο grandstream από το κινητό συνδέομαι κανονικά όταν είμαι στον wifi


Δοκίμασε με DNS του ΟΤΕ στο τηλέφωνο...Και τσέκαρε...

----------


## griniaris

> Δοκίμασε με DNS του ΟΤΕ στο τηλέφωνο...Και τσέκαρε...


Και εγω αυτο θα προτεινα.    195.170.0.1  &   195.170.2.2

----------


## jkoukos

Έχει πολύ καιρό που ο Primary είναι ο 212.205.212.205.

----------


## griniaris

> Έχει πολύ καιρό που ο Primary είναι ο 212.205.212.205.


Οντως???   My bad. sorry για την παραπληροφορηση. Ειχα οντως καιρο να ενημερωθω.  :Razz: 

edit :  απαντανε κανονικα ομως.  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Παίζουν κανονικά και οι άλλοι, ως δευτερεύοντες.

----------


## kostas2005

> Dns υποθέτω ότι παίρνει αυτούς που έχω σεταρει στο router που είναι τα οχταρια της Google. Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο το πρόβλημα επιδιορθωθηκε μόνο του μέχρι το επόμενο πρωί, όπως ακριβώς συνηθίζει να κάνει. 
> 
> Το να κόβει η οτε τη σύνδεση δε θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει καθώς στο grandstream από το κινητό συνδέομαι κανονικά όταν είμαι στον wifi


μήπως έχεις tls στο κινητό?
αν ναι αυτός ειναι ενας καλος λόγος να 
μπορεί να παρακάμπτει κάποια προβλήματα και να συνεχίζει να κάνει σωστά εγγραφή.

----------


## mikeone

Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Μετά την αλλαγή των DNS το πρόβλημα έστρωσε για λίγο, αλλά από την Πέμπτη το Gigaset ΔΕ λέει να συνδεθεί με τίποτα. Τι πόρτες άλλαξα, τι sip port range τροποποίησα (πάντα με την υπόδειξη του support της modulus), καμία τύχη. Το S850H συνεχίζει να βγάζει σφάλμα Registration failed

Το Grandstream στο κινητό συνεχίζει να παίζει κανονικότατα και απροβλημάτιστα με wifi στην ίδια σύνδεση. Στη modulus μου είπαν ότι θα το ψάξουν και περιμένω ενημέρωση, αλλά έχω ψιλο απελπιστεί, οπότε απευθύνομαι και πάλι εδώ μήπως υπάρχει καμιά άλλη ιδέα

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι! Μετά την αλλαγή των DNS το πρόβλημα έστρωσε για λίγο, αλλά από την Πέμπτη το Gigaset ΔΕ λέει να συνδεθεί με τίποτα. Τι πόρτες άλλαξα, τι sip port range τροποποίησα (πάντα με την υπόδειξη του support της modulus), καμία τύχη. Το S850H συνεχίζει να βγάζει σφάλμα Registration failed
> 
> Το Grandstream στο κινητό συνεχίζει να παίζει κανονικότατα και απροβλημάτιστα με wifi στην ίδια σύνδεση. Στη modulus μου είπαν ότι θα το ψάξουν και περιμένω ενημέρωση, αλλά έχω ψιλο απελπιστεί, οπότε απευθύνομαι και πάλι εδώ μήπως υπάρχει καμιά άλλη ιδέα


Ανοιξε ενα νεο νημα και γραψε αναλυτικα την συνδεσμολογια, της συσκευες και τι ακριβως μυνηματα σφαλματος σου βγαζει. 


Ειναι το κεντρικο νημα εδω. μην το γεμιζουμε με μυνηματα που δεν ανηκουν εδω.

----------


## thourios

Το gigaset το έβγαλες από το ρεύμα για λίγο;

----------


## mikeone

> Το gigaset το έβγαλες από το ρεύμα για λίγο;


Λοιπόν, το είχα βγάλει από το ρεύμα, είχα αλλάξει μέχρι και καλώδιο δικτύου μέχρι που δε λυνόταν με τίποτα και πάτησα μια επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις της βάσης, έκατσα τα ρύθμισα όλα ξανά από την αρχή και επιτέλους έχω ξανά γραμμή. 
Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι και να μην αρχίσει πάλι τα ίδια μετά από λίγο βέβαια

----------


## Focus

Τώρα, 10:40 , 2/12/2019 δεν λαμβάνω εισερχόμενες. Έχει κανείς το ίδιο θέμα?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> Τώρα, 10:40 , 2/12/2019 δεν λαμβάνω εισερχόμενες. Έχει κανείς το ίδιο θέμα?


Ναι ισχύει δοκίμασα μια φορά και δεν έβγαλε εισερχόμενη. Ωστόσο η δεύτερη ήταν επιτυχής

----------


## nontasaggelis

Υπαρχει συνεχεια προβλημα!
Εδω και αρκετη ωρα μας εχουν κρεμασει!!!

----------


## astbox

Πρόβλημα και σε μένα κανά μισάωρο τώρα.

----------


## netblues

To cyber monday εκανε το θαυμα του? Γενικοτερα ειναι μια δυσκολη μερα για τα τηλεφωνα σημερα.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Από το Website τους.

----------


## dimangelid

Όλα καλά τώρα από κινητό Vodafone, αν και αργεί λίγο να στείλει την κλήση στον Asterisk μου.

----------


## Papados

Ακόμη με πρόβλημα στα δικά μου τηλέφωνα.

----------


## puntomania

και εδώ το ίδιο...απο τις 10:25 ξεκίνησε και ακόμα down ειναι!!!

----------


## griniaris

> Ακόμη με πρόβλημα στα δικά μου τηλέφωνα.


Και εδω το ιδιο.  Καλω το νουμερο... και δεν κανει τιποτα.  ουτε δινει τονο κουδουνισματος  ουτε τιποτα και στις 2 μεριες.

----------


## astbox

Εδώ στα 7/10 secs πέφτει.

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Εδώ στα 7/10 secs πέφτει.


Μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## dimangelid

Δεν έχω διακοπές στις κλήσεις. Στις εισερχόμενες, 1 αποτυχημένη, 1 επιτυχημένη. Εξερχόμενες κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Focus

Και πάλι πρόβλημα τώρα 10:40, 4/12/2019. Registration failed η ακόμα και αν η συσκευή είναι registered δεν έχω εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες... :Thumb down: 

Επίσης, δεν δουλεύει και η εκτροπή.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Τα ίδια και εγώ!!!!

----------


## Kitsakos

Μια απ τα ίδια και σε μας! Η βροχή θα φταίει  :Razz:

----------


## Papados

Ναι, πάλι τα ίδια.
έχουμε κάποια επίσημη ενημέρωση για τις τελευταίες δυσλειτουργίες που έχουν παρατηρηθεί?
Οσα προβλήματα δεν είχα όλα τα χρόνια μαζί τους, τα έχω τους τελευταίους μήνες.

----------


## griniaris

Στις   ΕΙΣ-ερχομενες....  μια στις δυο περναει.   Περιεργα πραγματα.

----------


## daras

και εγω τα ιδια, εχουμε επισημη ενημερωση απο την εταιρια ?

Να εχουν και αλλοι παροχοι θεμα λετε ?

----------


## CyberCr33p

Δοκιμάστε να αλλάξετε το trunk από voips.modulus.gr σε voips-ng.modulus.gr και δείτε εάν δουλεύει.

----------


## daras

To εκανα δεν παιζει.
εντωμεταξυ τωρα δεν κανει register πλεον λετε να εγινε reset το password ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Σε εμένα με την αλλαγή SIP Server (voips-ng.modulus.gr) έκαναν register αμέσως οι αριθμοί.

----------


## DVader

Εισερχόμενες Τέλος και για μένα...

Εξερχόμενες ναι ...

Έστειλα και email ...Αναμένουμε..

- - - Updated - - -

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ

11.30 UPDATE: Οι μηχανικοί έχουν πραγματοποιήσει ενέργειες αποκατάστασης με μετάβαση των συνδρομητών που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα σε νέα πλατφόρμα. Λόγω αλλαγή των DNS, απαιτείται χρόνος μέχρι να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι DNS Servers. Μπορείτε να επιταχύνετε τη διαδικασία μετάβασης ορίζοντας ως SIP Server το voips-ng.modulus.gr έναντι του voips.modulus.gr .

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 και περί τις 10:20, παρουσιάστηκε τεχνικό πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει επηρεάσει μέρος των συνδρομητών μας.

Οι μηχανικοί μας εργάζονται για την άμεση αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος η οποία αναμένεται τα επόμενα λεπτά.

modulus Customer Service

- - - Updated - - -

Εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι αλλάζουν servers και αντί να το πουν ή να το κάνουν βράδυ το κάνουν μέσα στην ημέρα...

Επίσης οι αλλαγές που λένε να κάνεις είναι μόνιμες η προσωρινές ....δεν λένε ...

The Greek Patenta ...The Gree Way !

- - - Updated - - -

Εμένα πάντως κάνουν register κανονικά τα Trunks..

----------


## daras

> To εκανα δεν παιζει.
> εντωμεταξυ τωρα δεν κανει register πλεον λετε να εγινε reset το password ?



OK register εγιναν οι αριθμοι αλλα εισερχομενες γιοκ!!!!

----------


## DVader

Μην το κάνετε ...Το voips-ng.modulus.gr  δεν παίζει ...Βλακείες λένε ..

----------


## daras

ανανεωση, πλεον ουτε το δικο τους νουμερο δουλευει οταν το καλεις!!!

2.10 UPDATE: Όσοι, έχουν επιλέξει την επιτάχυνση της διαδικασίας μετάβασης ορίζοντας ως SIP Server το voips-ng.modulus.gr έναντι του voips.modulus.gr θα πρέπει να στείλειτε ένα email στο telecoms@modulus.gr ή να καλέσετε στο 13713 ή στο 2152151500 και να το δηλώσετε ώστε να γίνει μία επιπλέον ενέργεια στο δικό μας άκρο.

11.30 UPDATE: Οι μηχανικοί έχουν πραγματοποιήσει ενέργειες αποκατάστασης με μετάβαση των συνδρομητών που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα σε νέα πλατφόρμα. Λόγω αλλαγή των DNS, απαιτείται χρόνος μέχρι να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι DNS Servers. Μπορείτε να επιταχύνετε τη διαδικασία μετάβασης ορίζοντας ως SIP Server το voips-ng.modulus.gr έναντι του voips.modulus.gr .

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 και περί τις 10:20, παρουσιάστηκε τεχνικό πρόβλημα το οποίο έχει επηρεάσει μέρος των συνδρομητών μας.

Οι μηχανικοί μας εργάζονται για την άμεση αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος η οποία αναμένεται τα επόμενα λεπτά.

modulus Customer Service

----------


## puntomania

πολλά τεχνικά προβλήματα...τελευταία... και δεν μαρεσει αυτό!!!

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΒΛΑΒΗΣ!

- - - Updated - - -

ΒΙΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!
ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 2 ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΕΣ

----------


## daras

τελικα σε ποιον server να κανουμε register  ?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> τελικα σε ποιον server να κανουμε register  ?


ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ 2 ΠΛΑΤΦΟΡΜΕΣ

----------


## CyberCr33p

Aς ελπίσουμε όταν περάσει η μπόρα με τη νέα πλατφόρμα να λυθούν οριστικά τα προβλήματα.

----------


## daras

Αρχισαν ερχονται εισερχομενες

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Αρχισαν ερχονται εισερχομενες


Mε voips ή voips-ng ;

----------


## daras

voips-ng

----------


## CyberCr33p

Επικοινώνησες μαζί τους για να κάνουν την ρύθμιση που είπαν; Ή την έκαναν αυτόματα για όλους;

----------


## daras

εστειλα email

----------


## DVader

Το λένε στο Site τους αν μπείς αν δεν παίζει το δοκίμασα... 

Μου έστειλαν τώρα ενημέρωση ότι πέρασα στην νέα πλατφόρμα... αλλά και πάλι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες...



Το κάψανε ..πάντως....

Πλήρης απογοήτευση από μια εταιρεία που είχε το καλύτερο Support και είχε την καλύτερη παροχή υπηρεσίας...

----------


## griniaris

> Το λένε στο Site τους αν μπείς αν δεν παίζει το δοκίμασα... 
> 
> Μου έστειλαν τώρα ενημέρωση ότι πέρασα στην νέα πλατφόρμα... αλλά και πάλι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες...
> 
> 
> 
> Το κάψανε ..πάντως....
> 
> Πλήρης απογοήτευση από μια εταιρεία που είχε το καλύτερο Support και είχε την καλύτερη παροχή υπηρεσίας...


Αν εννοεις το email που σου στειλανε....  πρεπει να μιλησεις μαζι τους να κανουν μια αλλαγη στην πλευρα τους.   Τους μιλησες?

----------


## CyberCr33p

Έστειλαν το παρακάτω μήνυμα:




> Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,
> 
> Καταρχάς, θα θέλαμε να απολογηθούμε για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν τόσο σήμερα όσο και τη Δευτέρα 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2019.
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί στις 10:20 παρουσιάστηκε εκ νέου πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί συνδρομητές να αντιμετωπίζουν αδυναμία σύνδεσης στα συστήματά μας ή αδυναμία διεκπεραίωσης κλήσεων.
> Πλέον, το πρόβλημα έχει αποκατασταθεί και η υπηρεσία είναι πλήρως λειτουργική από τις 12:50.
> 
> Με σκοπό την όσο δυνατόν πιο άμεση και οριστική επίλυση του προβλήματος, πραγματοποιήθηκαν εκτάκτως ενέργειες μετάβασης του συνόλου των συνδρομητών που αντιμετώπιζαν πρόβλημα σε νέα πλατφόρμα, η οποίο είχε δρομολογηθεί να γίνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Δυστυχώς, η διαδικασία μετάβασης παρουσίασε προβλήματα με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει αναίρεση της εν λόγω προσπάθειας.
> 
> ...

----------


## Papados

Πράγματι έστειλαν e-mail για ενημέρωση και δείχνει ότι σέβονται τους πελάτες τους.
Εγω δεν άλλαξα SIP server γιατί βαριέμαι να το κάνω σε όλα τα τερματικά αυτή την στιγμή.
Θα περιμένω να δω τι θα γίνει με την μετάβαση που λένε.
Πάντως δοκιμαστικά άλλαξα κατα την διάρκεια του "black-out" σε ένα τερματικό τον SIP server και έγινε register αμέσως.

----------


## stelakis1914

Εγώ πιάστηκα και άλλαξα τον sip server σε όλα τα τερματικά, αντικαθιστώντας με το νέο και πλήρη επιτυχία. Απαραίτητο ήταν να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους μέσω email. Δεν ήταν κάτι τρομερό αλλά θα μπορούσε να γίνει λίγο πιο οργανωμένα.

Να επισημάνω ότι αν αλλάξει έστω και σε ένα τερματικό ο sip server με την παραπάνω διαδικασία, μετά θα πρέπει να αλλάξει σε όλα.

----------


## griniaris

Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που ΔΕΝ ηταν προγραμματισμενη αλλαγη αλλα εκτακτη δυσλειτουργια...   κατα την αποψη μου καλα το αντιμετωπισανε.

----------


## DVader

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Καταρχάς, θα θέλαμε να απολογηθούμε για τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάστηκαν τόσο σήμερα όσο και τη Δευτέρα 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2019.

Σήμερα το πρωί στις 10:20 παρουσιάστηκε εκ νέου πρόβλημα με την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί συνδρομητές να αντιμετωπίζουν αδυναμία σύνδεσης στα συστήματά μας ή αδυναμία διεκπεραίωσης κλήσεων.
Πλέον, το πρόβλημα έχει αποκατασταθεί και η υπηρεσία είναι πλήρως λειτουργική από τις 12:50.

Με σκοπό την όσο δυνατόν πιο άμεση και οριστική επίλυση του προβλήματος, πραγματοποιήθηκαν εκτάκτως ενέργειες μετάβασης του συνόλου των συνδρομητών που αντιμετώπιζαν πρόβλημα σε νέα πλατφόρμα, η οποίο είχε δρομολογηθεί να γίνει την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Δυστυχώς, η διαδικασία μετάβασης παρουσίασε προβλήματα με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει αναίρεση της εν λόγω προσπάθειας.

Επίσης, στην προσπάθεια επίλυσης του προβλήματος από τους τεχνικούς μας και αποκατάστασης της διαθεσιμότητας της υπηρεσίας, τα προβλήματα επηρέασαν το σύνολο των συνδρομητών μας μεταξύ 11:10-12:10.

Η αυτόματη μετάβαση των συνδρομητών που κάνουν χρήση του voips.modulus.gr στη νέα πλατφόρμα, θα γίνει σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο και θα σταλεί νέα ενημέρωση.

Για όσους δεν κάνουν ήδη χρήση της νέας πλατφόρμας και θέλουν να μεταβούν σε αυτή επιταχύνοντας τη διαδικασία μετάβασής τους, θα πρέπει να ορίσουν ως SIP Server το voips-ng.modulus.gr έναντι του voips.modulus.gr και να μας στείλετε ένα email στο telecoms@modulus.gr ή να καλέσετε στο 13713 (ατελώς από όλα τα δίκτυα) ή στο 2152151500 ώστε να γίνει μία επιπλέον ενέργεια στο δικό μας άκρο.
Η αλλαγή είναι μόνιμη και δε θα χρειαστεί να προβείτε μελλοντικά σε εκ νέου αλλαγή.
Επίσης, να τονίσουμε ότι η αλλαγή θα πρέπει να γίνει για το σύνολο των τερματικών και όχι για κάποια από αυτά.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν συνεχίζετε να αντιμετωπίζετε το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα, παρακαλώ όπως επικοινωνήσετε άμεσα μαζί μας.

- - - Updated - - -

Από λίγη ώρα έλαβα αυτό ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που ΔΕΝ ηταν προγραμματισμενη αλλαγη αλλα εκτακτη δυσλειτουργια...   κατα την αποψη μου καλα το αντιμετωπισανε.


Εννοείται ότι δεν το έχουν αντιμετωπίσει καλά ...Εδώ και πολύ καιρό, πάνω από 1-2 μήνες, έχουν παρόμοια προβλήματα στα οποία ποτέ δεν δώσανε επίσης εξήγηση. Οι ώρες που αναφέρουν ότι αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα δεν ισχύουν ...  

Σήμερα λοιπόν παρουσιάστηκε εκτεταμένο πρόβλημα ξανά... και αναφέρουν ότι αποκαταστάθηκε στις 12:50..Εγώ δεν είχα εισερχόμενες μέχρι τις 14:00 περίπου...

Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν εδώ και μέρες να έχουν ενημέρωση στους συνδρομητές τους αναφέροντας ότι ναι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και να αναφέρουν πορεία επίλησης.
Θα έπρεπε να ξέρω ως πελάτης ότι:
 1. Πότε θα γίνει η μετάβαση.
 2. Αν θα γίνει εργάσιμο ωράριο ... Εμένα πελάτες μας βρίζουν απο πρωί και για πάρτι τους απολογούμε
 3. Θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζω ήδη ότι πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγή στις υποδομές μου ... και ποια είναι αυτή... ..  και αν θα πρέπει να είναι μόνιμη ή όχι ...
 4. Την ανακοίνωση την έλαβα στις 14:00 και όχι εδώ και μέρες και αφού είχα στέιλει 2-3 Email και προφανώς και άλλοι σαν και μένα...
 5. Αναφέρει ότι αν ήθελα να μεταβώ στην νέα πλατφόρμα θα έπρεπε να στείλω Email... Χωρίς ενημέρωση για αυτήν πως θα ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω σχετικά...


Γενικά τους έπιασε στον ύπνο ... 

Όμως από μια εταιρεία με υποδειγματική υποστήριξη και εξυπηρέτηση πελατών περιμένω εξίσου υψηλή διαχείριση και στις κρίσεις...

Αυτάααααααααα

----------


## CyberCr33p

Ακόμα και κάποιο λάθος να γίνει πάνω στην προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης ενός προβλήματος (όπως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση), το να είναι η επιχείρηση ειλικρινής και να κρατάει ενημερωμένους τους πελάτης της πιστεύω είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Όταν υπάρχει ενημέρωση εξάλλου ο χρόνος επίλυσης ενός προβλήματος στα μάτια του χρήστη της υπηρεσίας "φαίνεται" μικρότερος. Θεωρώ ότι σήμερα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν η επικοινωνία τους αν και όχι άψογη βελτιώθηκε. Θα έπρεπε να στέλνουν μαζικό μήνυμα εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να επιλυθεί εντός 10-15 λεπτών, επίσης εάν ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης είναι πάνω από 1 ώρα θα έπρεπε να στέλνουν και ένα μήνυμα για ότι πληροφορίες έχουν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή και ενδεχομένως και κάποια πρόβλεψη εάν είναι εφικτό για το χρόνο αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος, και τέλος άλλο ένα e-mail όπως αυτό που έστειλαν όταν γίνει η αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος.

Επίσης καλό είναι οποιοσδήποτε παρέχει υπηρεσίες να έχει και ένα εναλλακτικό σχέδιο σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Για παράδειγμα migration script για αυτόματη μεταφορά στο νέο σύστημα θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ήδη (φαντάζομαι προσπαθούσαν να το κάνουν τώρα κάτω από πίεση χρόνου και για αυτό απέτυχε η προσπάθειά τους).

----------


## DVader

Γενικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν disaster plan κάτι που φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν ώστε να δρομολογούνται οι κλήσεις από αλλού... 

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν πρόβλημα οι υποδομές τους... Δρομολόγησε μια προσωρινή λύση ώστε να κερδίσεις χρόνο και να μην βγαίνει πρόβλημα κάθε τρεις και λίγο ... δρομολόγησε λύση,ενημέρωσε ώστε να ξέρουν τι πελάτες σου τι πρέπει να κάνουν αν εμπλέκονται ή τι θα γίνει, εφάρμοσε την λύση... και τέλος.. Εφόσον έχουν προβλήματα 1-2 μήνες θα έπρεπε να έχουν προβλέψει ότι θα έβγαινε κάτι τέτοιο όπως σήμερα... 

Όταν προκύπτουν θέματα κάτω από τέτοια πίεση και με το βρισίδι να τρέχει καμία διαχείριση δεν είναι σωστή... Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω ... Όμως όταν βάζεις τον πήχη ψηλά πρέπει και να το κρατάς ψηλά...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ακόμα και κάποιο λάθος να γίνει πάνω στην προσπάθεια αποκατάστασης ενός προβλήματος (όπως σε αυτή τη περίπτωση), το να είναι η επιχείρηση ειλικρινής και να κρατάει ενημερωμένους τους πελάτης της πιστεύω είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Όταν υπάρχει ενημέρωση εξάλλου ο χρόνος επίλυσης ενός προβλήματος στα μάτια του χρήστη της υπηρεσίας "φαίνεται" μικρότερος. Θεωρώ ότι σήμερα σε σχέση με το παρελθόν η επικοινωνία τους αν και όχι άψογη βελτιώθηκε. Θα έπρεπε να στέλνουν μαζικό μήνυμα εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν μπορεί να επιλυθεί εντός 10-15 λεπτών, επίσης εάν ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης είναι πάνω από 1 ώρα θα έπρεπε να στέλνουν και ένα μήνυμα για ότι πληροφορίες έχουν μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή και ενδεχομένως και κάποια πρόβλεψη εάν είναι εφικτό για το χρόνο αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος, και τέλος άλλο ένα e-mail όπως αυτό που έστειλαν όταν γίνει η αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος.
> 
> Επίσης καλό είναι οποιοσδήποτε παρέχει υπηρεσίες να έχει και ένα εναλλακτικό σχέδιο σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Για παράδειγμα migration script για αυτόματη μεταφορά στο νέο σύστημα θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε ήδη (φαντάζομαι προσπαθούσαν να το κάνουν τώρα κάτω από πίεση χρόνου και για αυτό απέτυχε η προσπάθειά τους).



Γενικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν disaster plan κάτι που φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν ώστε να δρομολογούνται οι κλήσεις από αλλού... 

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν πρόβλημα οι υποδομές τους... Δρομολόγησε μια προσωρινή λύση ώστε να κερδίσεις χρόνο και να μην βγαίνει πρόβλημα κάθε τρεις και λίγο ... δρομολόγησε λύση,ενημέρωσε ώστε να ξέρουν τι πελάτες σου τι πρέπει να κάνουν αν εμπλέκονται ή τι θα γίνει, εφάρμοσε την λύση... και τέλος.. Εφόσον έχουν προβλήματα 1-2 μήνες θα έπρεπε να έχουν προβλέψει ότι θα έβγαινε κάτι τέτοιο όπως σήμερα... 

Όταν προκύπτουν θέματα κάτω από τέτοια πίεση και με το βρισίδι να τρέχει καμία διαχείριση δεν είναι σωστή... Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω ... Όμως όταν βάζεις τον πήχη ψηλά πρέπει και να το κρατάς ψηλά...

- - - Updated - - -

Άλλες κλήσεις μου έρχονται άλλες όχι .... ότι να ναι ...

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Γενικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν disaster plan κάτι που φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν ώστε να δρομολογούνται οι κλήσεις από αλλού... 
> 
> Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν πρόβλημα οι υποδομές τους... Δρομολόγησε μια προσωρινή λύση ώστε να κερδίσεις χρόνο και να μην βγαίνει πρόβλημα κάθε τρεις και λίγο ... δρομολόγησε λύση,ενημέρωσε ώστε να ξέρουν τι πελάτες σου τι πρέπει να κάνουν αν εμπλέκονται ή τι θα γίνει, εφάρμοσε την λύση... και τέλος.. Εφόσον έχουν προβλήματα 1-2 μήνες θα έπρεπε να έχουν προβλέψει ότι θα έβγαινε κάτι τέτοιο όπως σήμερα... 
> 
> Όταν προκύπτουν θέματα κάτω από τέτοια πίεση και με το βρισίδι να τρέχει καμία διαχείριση δεν είναι σωστή... Αυτό το καταλαβαίνω ... Όμως όταν βάζεις τον πήχη ψηλά πρέπει και να το κρατάς ψηλά...


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Ήλπιζε για το καλύτερο, αλλά προνόησε για το χειρότερο. Και το αυξημένο κόστος για "disaster plan" ακόμα και να μην χρειαστεί ποτέ πιστεύω ότι αξίζει για να έχει και ο επιχειρηματίας και το προσωπικό το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο.

----------


## DVader

> Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Ήλπιζε για το καλύτερο, αλλά προνόησε για το χειρότερο. Και το αυξημένο κόστος για "disaster plan" ακόμα και να μην χρειαστεί ποτέ πιστεύω ότι αξίζει για να έχει και ο επιχειρηματίας και το προσωπικό το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο.


Μα δεν προνόησε...Απλώς ευχόταν να μην προκύψει θέμα... 

Disaster plan σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα ή έστω με μικρή παρέμβαση χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί όμως μπάχαλο και θέμα δρομολογούνται αλλιώς οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις... π.χ 

Όπως και να έχει το θέμα η ουσία είναι μια... Εγώ τους εμπιστευόμουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό... 


Ενημέρωση: Από κάποιους παρόχους εισερχόμενες δεν έχω ακόμα...

----------


## CyberCr33p

Εννοούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν εφεδρικό πλάνο που σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να δουλεύει όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα. Όχι ότι υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή καλό εφεδρικό πλάνο όπως φάνηκε. Ίσως να είχαν επαναπαυτεί επειδή εάν εξαιρέσουμε τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες και άλλη μια φορά λίγο παλαιότερα μέσα στο 2019, δεν είχε προκύψει άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία χρόνια που έχω νούμερο εκεί. Πιστεύω το πάθημα να έγινε μάθημα και στην πορεία να βελτιώσουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.

----------


## DVader

> Εννοούσα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχουν εφεδρικό πλάνο που σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να δουλεύει όσο γίνεται πιο γρήγορα. Όχι ότι υπάρχει αυτή τη στιγμή καλό εφεδρικό πλάνο όπως φάνηκε. Ίσως να είχαν επαναπαυτεί επειδή εάν εξαιρέσουμε τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες και άλλη μια φορά λίγο παλαιότερα μέσα στο 2019, δεν είχε προκύψει άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία χρόνια που έχω νούμερο εκεί. Πιστεύω το πάθημα να έγινε μάθημα και στην πορεία να βελτιώσουν την παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία.


Α ! ΟΚ! Συμφωνώ τότε 

Ξέρεις τι ... Μέχρι πριν από 2 μήνες δεν είχα διαπιστώσει κανένα πρόβλημα και μάλιστα τους θεωρούσα και 100% εντάξει ...  Ήταν χωρίς προβλήματα, εξυπηρετικότατοι ... και άψογοι .. και μάλιστα τους έχω δώσει σαν συστάσεις σε κάποιους..

----------


## griniaris

Off Topic


		Απλα για το τυπικο.... 

Για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση χρειαζεται το λεγομενο " emergency plan " .  
Σε περιπτωση δυσλειτουργιας να τεθουν  σε λειτουργια τα εφεδρικα συστηματα μεχρι να αποκατασταθει το προβλημα στο κυριο μας συστημα.

Disaster plan ειναι για πιο σοβαρες περιπτωσεις που θα "χαθει " κατι.  

Ξερω ξερω...  γκρινιαζω παλι.  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

...Τώρα εγώ...Γιατί μυριζομαι...αυξήσεις...Στο κοντινό μέλλον...

----------


## griniaris

> ...Τώρα εγώ...Γιατί μυριζομαι...αυξήσεις...Στο κοντινό μέλλον...


Εσυ εισαι κρυωμενος και δεν μυριζεις καλα.  :Razz:  

φαε την γλωσσα σου βρε τωρα που  ηρεμησαμε τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.  Παλι θα ψαχνουμε εταιρεια να μεταφερθουμε αν κανουν αυξησεις?

----------


## DVader

Αν κάνουν και αυξήσεις μετά από αυτά που έχω τραβήξει τους τελευταίος μήνες έφυγα με τα 4...

- - - Updated - - -

Και επειδή το βλέπουν το συγκεκριμένο thread καλά θα κάνουν να μην κάνουν ... εκτός και αν θέλουν να διώξουν πελάτες...

----------


## astbox

Ναι το θέμα είναι που πας, στην Omnivoice όχι, στην Yuboto, στην Intertelecom ή στην ePhone; Γιατί αυτές είναι όλες κι όλες οι εταιρείες εκτός κι αν έχεις βρει κάποιο VoIP πάροχο εξωτερικού που δεν χρεώνει στο θεό τους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς.

----------


## griniaris

> Ναι το θέμα είναι που πας, στην Omnivoice όχι, στην Yuboto, στην Intertelecom ή στην ePhone; Γιατί αυτές είναι όλες κι όλες οι εταιρείες εκτός κι αν έχεις βρει κάποιο VoIP πάροχο εξωτερικού που δεν χρεώνει στο θεό τους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς.


Ξεχασες την VIVA..   :ROFL:   :dance:  :dance:  :dance:  :Thrasher:  :Thrasher:

----------


## daras

τους πηρα σημερα τηλεφωνο και τους λεω ρε παιδια τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα, τοσο μεγαλο downtime δεν επιτρεπεται και επρεπει να μας ειχατε εςνημερωσει μπλα μπλα μπλα...

Στ τελος μου ειπαν οτι αφου εκανα μεταβαση στην νεα πλατφορμα voips-ng.modulus.gr δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα....

Αυτα

----------


## DVader

> τους πηρα σημερα τηλεφωνο και τους λεω ρε παιδια τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα, τοσο μεγαλο downtime δεν επιτρεπεται και επρεπει να μας ειχατε εςνημερωσει μπλα μπλα μπλα...
> 
> Στ τελος μου ειπαν οτι αφου εκανα μεταβαση στην νεα πλατφορμα voips-ng.modulus.gr δεν θα εχω κανενα προβλημα....
> 
> Αυτα


Εγώ δεν τους πήρα αλλά τους φλόμωσα στα email.  

Χτές από την ώρα που με περάσανε στην νέα πλατφόρμα και μέχρι τις 19:00-20:00 το βράδυ ... κάποιες κλήσεις μπαίνανε στο * κάποιες όχι. Στο σίγουρο είναι ότι σε όλες έπαιρνα email σαν να μην απαντήθηκε η κλήση ... Η απάντηση που πήρα είναι ότι έγινε έλεγχος δεν βρέθηκε κάτι και να τους στείλω παράδειγμα κλήσης. Δηλαδή να κάτσω να κάνω δοκιμές να τους πότε γίνεται.  Έλεος δηλαδή...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ξεχασες την VIVA..


Η VIVA δεν μετράει ..είναι εξ ορισμού ΟΧΙ !

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι το θέμα είναι που πας, στην Omnivoice όχι, στην Yuboto, στην Intertelecom ή στην ePhone; Γιατί αυτές είναι όλες κι όλες οι εταιρείες εκτός κι αν έχεις βρει κάποιο VoIP πάροχο εξωτερικού που δεν χρεώνει στο θεό τους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς.


Εχω ανοίξει άλλο thread και θέλω να συζητηθεί ...αυτόοοοοοοοοοοοο  :Whistle:

----------


## netblues

> Ναι το θέμα είναι που πας, στην Omnivoice όχι, στην Yuboto, στην Intertelecom ή στην ePhone; Γιατί αυτές είναι όλες κι όλες οι εταιρείες εκτός κι αν έχεις βρει κάποιο VoIP πάροχο εξωτερικού που δεν χρεώνει στο θεό τους Ελληνικούς αριθμούς.


Επειδη για να παρεις ελληνικο νουμερο σε εισερχομενη πρεπει να εισαι γραμμενος στην εβδαφ, ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι οι παροχοι εξωτερικου αγοραζουν και μεταπωλουν αριθμους απο ελληνικους παροχους, οποτε ανθρακες ο θησαυρος, ακομα και αν τον βρεις.

----------


## DVader

> Επειδη για να παρεις ελληνικο νουμερο σε εισερχομενη πρεπει να εισαι γραμμενος στην εβδαφ, ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι οι παροχοι εξωτερικου αγοραζουν και μεταπωλουν αριθμους απο ελληνικους παροχους, οποτε ανθρακες ο θησαυρος, ακομα και αν τον βρεις.


Όταν έχεις ήδη αριθμός συμφέρει ..?

----------


## netblues

Τι σημασια εχει αν συμφερει οικονομικα? Απο πλευρας διαθεσιμοτητας θα καταληξεις σε εναν απο τους ηδη γνωστους ελληνικους.
(και με πιθανα επιπλεον θεματα λογω δρομολογησης εκτος χωρας και πισω) Κακιστη ιδεα για εισερχομενη.

----------


## DVader

> Τι σημασια εχει αν συμφερει οικονομικα? Απο πλευρας διαθεσιμοτητας θα καταληξεις σε εναν απο τους ηδη γνωστους ελληνικους.
> (και με πιθανα επιπλεον θεματα λογω δρομολογησης εκτος χωρας και πισω) Κακιστη ιδεα για εισερχομενη.


Μάστα...  :Embarassed:

----------


## skoupas

Ζήτησα να αλλάξει ο server σήμερα και αποφάσισα να βάλω τα 3 νούμερα που έχω στο fritzbox 7530 που έχω και όχι απευθείας στο gigaset και pap2 που έχω και δούλευαν μια χαρά. Δεν μπορώ να τα λειτουργήσω με τίποτα. Εισερχόμενες δεν έχω και μία κάνει register και μία το χάνει. Στις άλλες συσκευές παίζει μια χαρά. 
Θέλει καμιά ρύθμιση περίεργη?
voips-ng.modulus.gr:6050 έχω βάλει.

----------


## griniaris

> Ζήτησα να αλλάξει ο server σήμερα και αποφάσισα να βάλω τα 3 νούμερα που έχω στο fritzbox 7530 που έχω και όχι απευθείας στο gigaset και pap2 που έχω και δούλευαν μια χαρά. Δεν μπορώ να τα λειτουργήσω με τίποτα. Εισερχόμενες δεν έχω και μία κάνει register και μία το χάνει. Στις άλλες συσκευές παίζει μια χαρά. 
> Θέλει καμιά ρύθμιση περίεργη?
> voips-ng.modulus.gr:6050 έχω βάλει.


Πως το ζητησες?  με email η τελεφωνικα

Οπως εχει ειπωθει τοσες φορες πρεπει να γινουν αλλαγες και απο την μερια τους. 
Μηπως δεν εχουν δει αυτο που τους εστειλες?

----------


## skoupas

> Πως το ζητησες?  με email η τελεφωνικα
> 
> Οπως εχει ειπωθει τοσες φορες πρεπει να γινουν αλλαγες και απο την μερια τους. 
> Μηπως δεν εχουν δει αυτο που τους εστειλες?


Ναι, μου ήρθε επιβεβαίωση με email ότι άλλαξε o server αλλά περισσότερη τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση μπορώ να έχω από Δευτέρα. Το ΣΚ υπολειτουργεί το σύστημα.
Ευτυχώς η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει στις συσκευές. Σε κέντρο fritzbox δεν παίζει.

----------


## daras

Παλι εχουν θεμα αυτοι ?

----------


## griniaris

> Παλι εχουν θεμα αυτοι ?


Στα δικα μου οχι.  Εσυ τι προβλημα εχεις?

Μηπως με τις αλλαγες που εκανες  "χαλασες" τιποτα?

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Παλι εχουν θεμα αυτοι ?


Έχει δίκιο! Δεν χτύπαγαν όλες οι εισερχόμενες! Δεν ξέρω αν έφτιαξε!

----------


## daras

Ουτε εισερχομενες ουτε εξερχομενες, δεν ειχαν για κανα 10λεπτο

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με το registration της Modulus. 

Πάλι έχει πέσει.

----------


## pan.nl

Ναι και εδώ έχει πέσει.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον στο LamdaHellix , στο datacenter δηλαδή. Έχουν πέσει και κάποιοι webhosts που έχουν servers εκεί.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Συμπτωματικά έπεσε και η OmniVoice. Δεν απαντάει στα registration και έχει πέσει και η σελίδα. Οπότε μάλλον ναι έχει κάποιο θέμα το datacenter.

- - - Updated - - -




> Συμπτωματικά έπεσε και η OmniVoice. Δεν απαντάει στα registration και έχει πέσει και η σελίδα. Οπότε μάλλον ναι έχει κάποιο θέμα το datacenter.




Off Topic


		Αυτό από την Omnivoice

----------


## sotirisv

Έβγαλαν ανακοίνωση στην σελίδα τους.

Μόλις έστειλαν και mail.

----------


## DVader

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 και περί τις 20:45, παρουσιάστηκε τεχνικό πρόβλημα στο data center - Lamda Hellix στο οποίο φιλοξενούμε τις υποδομές μας.

Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Lamda Hellix περί αποκατατάστασης. Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικευμένο και δεν περιορίζεται στις υποδομές της modulus.

----------


## erik37

Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα. Την έχω για επαγγελματικό λόγο και αυτό το μήνα με "πούλησε".

----------


## nontasaggelis

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, 16 Δεκεμβρίου 2019 και περί τις 22:00 αποκαταστάθηκε το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε στις 20:45 στο data center της Lamda Hellix, που επηρέασε την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας.

Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα ήταν στα συστήματα τρίτων και το πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε και στα δύο οπτικά κυκλώματα της Lamda Hellix.

----------


## puntomania

..άρα μαζί με την omni...κάτι έχουν κοινό...και πέφτουν μαζί...

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> ..άρα μαζί με την omni...κάτι έχουν κοινό...και πέφτουν μαζί...


Ναι, κοινό data center. Την Lamda Hellix.

----------


## DVader

Εγώ αυτό που δεν καταλαβάινω είναι γιατί δεν έχουν 2η υποδομή σε άλλο datacenter standby και να μεταφερθεί εκεί η υπηρεσία αυτόματα...

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ αυτό που δεν καταλαβάινω είναι γιατί δεν έχουν 2η υποδομή σε άλλο datacenter standby και να μεταφερθεί εκεί η υπηρεσία αυτόματα...


εμ γιατι μετά θα σου λεει...ρίξε ένα 30αρι για ανανέωση...

----------


## DVader

> εμ γιατι μετά θα σου λεει...ρίξε ένα 30αρι για ανανέωση...


Οχι είναι άσχετο αυτό που λές..

Το έχω ξαναπεί ... Το γεγονός ότι δεν βγαίνει η υπηρεσία οικονομικά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πέφτει και να τρελαίνουν στα προβλήματα... Αν δεν μπορούν να την παρέχουν σωστά , να μην την παρέχουν και να πάνε οι πελάτες αλλού.. Αυτοί που την έχουν για επαγγελματικούς λόγους χάνουν λεφτά από την όλη ιστορία.. 

Χτές π.χ ήταν κάτω γιατί έφταιγε το Datacenter.. Πριν ήταν η υποδομή αύριο τι θα φταίει .. 

Στο γραφείο που την έχω έφαγα το βρίσιμο της αρκούδας τον τελευταίο μήνα... Μόνο χτές δεν με ενόχλησε επαγγελματικά ... 

Αν δεν μπορούν να βγουν οικονομικά με σωστά παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία τότε λάθος πουλάνε..  αλλά εμένα ως πελάτη δεν νοιάζει ... 
Αν μου ζητήσουν παραπάνω κάποια στιγμή λεφτά θα το σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω ...θα συνυπολογίσω την εικόνα που έχω ως τώρα.. και θα δω..

- - - Updated - - -

Για αυτό φίλε μου διαφωνώ...

----------


## griniaris

> Οχι είναι άσχετο αυτό που λές..
> 
> Το έχω ξαναπεί ... Το γεγονός ότι δεν βγαίνει η υπηρεσία οικονομικά δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πέφτει και να τρελαίνουν στα προβλήματα... Αν δεν μπορούν να την παρέχουν σωστά , να μην την παρέχουν και να πάνε οι πελάτες αλλού..


Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειχε προβλημα η Lamda Hellix . Δεν ξερω αν γνωριζεις τις υποδομες της αλλα προφανως εγινε κατι σοβαρο για να εχουν downtime. 

Ειναι πολλακις βραβευμενο και με διακρισεις σαν το καλυτερο στη ΝΑ Ευρωπη. 

Οποτε ηρθε ξαθ αυτο να προστεθει στην "ατυχια" της modulus. 

Εγω το ξαναλεω. Ειναι η πιο οικονομικη-αξιοπιστη λυση προς το παρον. Αν εχει καποιος να προτεινει κατι αλλο εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## DVader

> Στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειχε προβλημα η Lamda Hellix . Δεν ξερω αν γνωριζεις τις υποδομες της αλλα προφανως εγινε κατι σοβαρο για να εχουν downtime. 
> 
> Ειναι πολλακις βραβευμενο και με διακρισεις σαν το καλυτερο στη ΝΑ Ευρωπη. 
> 
> Οποτε ηρθε ξαθ αυτο να προστεθει στην "ατυχια" της modulus. 
> 
> Εγω το ξαναλεω. Ειναι η πιο οικονομικη-αξιοπιστη λυση προς το παρον. Αν εχει καποιος να προτεινει κατι αλλο εδω ειμαστε.


Δεν τις γνωρίζω ...αλλά ούτε με νοιάζει κιόλας.. 

Εγώ βλέπω τα πράγματα ως πελάτης απλά και ως πελάτης την κρίνω. 

Όπως μέχρι πριν από λίγο καιρό λέγαμε εδώ θετικά θα πρέπει να λέμε και τα αρνητικά..

----------


## griniaris

Σαφως και θα πρεπει να λεμε και τα αρνητικα.  

Εννοειται οτι τις προηγουμενες μερες ειχε θεματακια . 
Αλλα στη συγκεκριμενη ηταν εξωτερικος απροβλεπτος παραγοντας.

----------


## DVader

> Σαφως και θα πρεπει να λεμε και τα αρνητικα.  
> 
> Εννοειται οτι τις προηγουμενες μερες ειχε θεματακια . 
> Αλλα στη συγκεκριμενη ηταν εξωτερικος απροβλεπτος παραγοντας.


Αν έχεις όμως υποδομές σε διαφορετικά datacenter τότε αυτός ο απρόβλεπτος παράγοντας δεν θα υπήρχε..  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Στην τελική όμως αυτό αφορά το κάθε voip πάροχο ... 

Εγώ ώς πελάτης δεν ξέρω την Lamba Helix ούτε με νοιάζει.. Εγώ στο τέλος τέλςο ξέρω την κάθε voip εταιρεία..

Ελπίζω να μην έχουμε άλλα προβλήματα από εδώ και πέρα... γιατί βαρέθηκα..

----------


## mikeone

Μία ερώτηση. Παρατήρησα κάτι στη Modulus, το οποίο δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν μου το έκανε και παλιότερα ή είναι καινούριο.

Όταν κάνω εξερχόμενη κλήση, πολλές (ίσως τις περισσότερες) φορές δεν ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος κλήσης και απλά ακούω ξαφνικά τη φωνή του ατόμου που έχω καλέσει όταν σηκώσει το δικό του ακουστικό.

Το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι; Παίζει να είναι θέμα της modulus ή συμβαίνει και με άλλους voip παρόχους;

----------


## astbox

Έίναι θέμα μεταξύ εσένα και την modulus. Καλό να το ελέγξεις μαζί τους αν δουλεύεις τον λογαριασμό με κάποια συσκευή. Αν έχεις κέντρο ξεκινά από εκεί.

----------


## BillyVan

> Μία ερώτηση. Παρατήρησα κάτι στη Modulus, το οποίο δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν μου το έκανε και παλιότερα ή είναι καινούριο.
> 
> Όταν κάνω εξερχόμενη κλήση, πολλές (ίσως τις περισσότερες) φορές δεν ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος κλήσης και απλά ακούω ξαφνικά τη φωνή του ατόμου που έχω καλέσει όταν σηκώσει το δικό του ακουστικό.
> 
> Το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι; Παίζει να είναι θέμα της modulus ή συμβαίνει και με άλλους voip παρόχους;


Μου έχει συμβει οταν ειχα Grandstream 503 η 813 και στη συνεχεια αναλογικο τηλέφωνο δε θυμαμαι ακριβως.

Δοκίμασε με ip τηλέφωνο ή ακομη και με sip phone (zoiper, gsw απο κινητο)

----------


## dimangelid

> Μία ερώτηση. Παρατήρησα κάτι στη Modulus, το οποίο δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν μου το έκανε και παλιότερα ή είναι καινούριο.
> 
> Όταν κάνω εξερχόμενη κλήση, πολλές (ίσως τις περισσότερες) φορές δεν ακούγεται ο χαρακτηριστικός ήχος κλήσης και απλά ακούω ξαφνικά τη φωνή του ατόμου που έχω καλέσει όταν σηκώσει το δικό του ακουστικό.
> 
> Το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι; Παίζει να είναι θέμα της modulus ή συμβαίνει και με άλλους voip παρόχους;


Δεν μου έχει συμβεί ποτέ. Και σε Asterisk με IP τηλέφωνα/αναλογικές συσκευές σε VoIP adaptors και κατευθείαν στο κινητό μου με Zoiper.

----------


## puntomania

σήμερα όλοι μέρα έχω αποσυνδέσεις του ενος λεπτού... παιζει κάτι?

πριν λίγο καιρό κάτι λέγαμε εδώ για αλλαγή σερφερ κτλ....?

----------


## mikeone

Μέσω κινητού με το Gs Wave ακούγεται κανονικά. στο Gigaset S850A Go έχω το πρόβλημα. Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα να τους το αναφέρω αν είναι

----------


## DVader

Δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι ... μια χαρά όλα...

----------


## skoupas

Η κλήση στο 13000 που σου λέει και πόσα ευρώ έχεις στο λογαριασμό σου παίζει σε εσάς? Εδώ δεν κάνει κάτι.
Άκυρο, ρύθμιση στο fritz χρειαζόταν.

----------


## Homer_GR

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αντιμετωπίζω ένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα... Κατά τη χρήση του σταθερού τηλεφώνου, "πέφτει" η γραμμή έπειτα από 15 λεπτά κλήσης... Κάθε φορά "πέφτει" με μαθηματικά ακρίβεια στα 15 λεπτά...

Έχω modulus.

----------


## uncle_nontas

Μάλλον όμως αυτό είναι θέμα modulus και όχι Inalan. Μπορεί και όχι βέβαια. Επειδή κ εγώ έχω Modulus και Inalan, μία ερώτηση: Το voip το έχεις περασμένο στο cpe της Inalan ή σε δικό σου εξοπλισμό; Γιατί εγώ εξαρχής το έχω σετάρει σε fritz και σε zoiper. Και δεύτερη ερώτηση. Αν το σετάρεις σε zoiper, πέφτει πάλι στο 15λεπτο;

----------


## Homer_GR

> Μάλλον όμως αυτό είναι θέμα modulus και όχι Inalan. Μπορεί και όχι βέβαια. Επειδή κ εγώ έχω Modulus και Inalan, μία ερώτηση: Το voip το έχεις περασμένο στο cpe της Inalan ή σε δικό σου εξοπλισμό; Γιατί εγώ εξαρχής το έχω σετάρει σε fritz και σε zoiper. Και δεύτερη ερώτηση. Αν το σετάρεις σε zoiper, πέφτει πάλι στο 15λεπτο;


Με τις ρυθμίσεις δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου... Ότι έκαναν οι τεχνικοί...
Έχω το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα: https://www.optech.gr/networking/Fib...Fi-2,4-5%20GHz

Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω και ένα restart το router και βλέπουμε... Ίσως να είναι και λόγω του φόρτου των ημερών... Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι πάντα πέφτει η γραμμή στα 15 λεπτά ακριβώς!

----------


## stelakis1914

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αντιμετωπίζω ένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα... Κατά τη χρήση του σταθερού τηλεφώνου, "πέφτει" η γραμμή έπειτα από 15 λεπτά κλήσης... Κάθε φορά "πέφτει" με μαθηματικά ακρίβεια στα 15 λεπτά...
> 
> Έχω modulus.


Είχα κι εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα με την Modulus και το έλυσα μέσα από το freepbx που έχω περασμένη την γραμμή μέσω αρχείου conf. Είναι θέμα με τους timers της Modulus και πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή μαζί τους και να σου βρουν λύση. Γενικά πρέπει να λύσουν οριστικά αυτό το θέμα για να μην καταφεύγουμε σε πατέντες.

----------


## sv2qo

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα... Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, αντιμετωπίζω ένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα... Κατά τη χρήση του σταθερού τηλεφώνου, "πέφτει" η γραμμή έπειτα από 15 λεπτά κλήσης... Κάθε φορά "πέφτει" με μαθηματικά ακρίβεια στα 15 λεπτά...
> 
> Έχω modulus.


Και σε μένα το ίδιο συμβαίνει όχι πάντα αλλά συχνά. Εχω Modulus και HCN στό σπίτι. Αρα ρτηλ στην Modulus

----------


## Homer_GR

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παίδες... Οπότε από Δευτέρα τηλέφωνο στην modulus και βλέπουμε...

----------


## djnick

Καλησπέρα,

Το ίδιο θέμα έχω κι εγώ εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο, ίσως και παραπάνω, με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις να τερματίζουν στα 15' ακριβώς. Έχω επικοινωνήσει με την Modulus από την αρχή και λύση τελικά δεν έχει βρεθεί. Ο αριθμός είναι σεταρισμένος πάνω σε ένα Fritz box, ωστόσο δεν πρέπει να φταίει αυτό.
Αν λυθεί το θέμα σου, ενημέρωσε μας για να γνωρίζουμε τι να κάνουμε.

----------


## stelakis1914

Το θέμα είναι καθαρά της Modulus. Για όποιον χρησιμοποιεί freePBX μπορεί να διαβάσει εδώ πως μπορεί να το λύσει. Αυτό έχω εφαρμόσει κι εγώ με επιτυχία.

----------


## baskon

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες.. Τα νουμερα είναι σεταρισμένα πάνω σε Fritz 7590.. Οπότε προφανώς δεν αφορά όλους τους αριθμούς και λογικά θα είναι θέμα κάποιας ρύθμισης..

----------


## Homer_GR

Να προσθέσω ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος με αυτά τα θέματα (πρώτη φορά σε voip) και δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τα περισσότερα από αυτά που αναφέρετε :Sad: 

Το ιστορικό μου είναι το εξής: 
- Τέλος Ιανουαρίου πήγα από vodafone σε inalan και modulus.
- Τηλεφωνική συσκευή χρησιμοποίησα την ίδια που είχα πριν... Απλά την έβγαλα από την τηλεφωνική μπρίζα και την σύνδεσα επάνω στο ρούτερ (https://www.optech.gr/networking/Fib...i-2,4-5%20GHz). Η συσκευή τηλεφωνίας που χρησιμοποιώ είναι μια gigaset A230 (http://gse.gigaset.com/fileadmin/leg...K_FI_NO_SE.pdf).
- Μέχρι πριν 1 εβδομάδα περίπου, όλα λειτουργούσαν υποδειγματικά. Καμία διακοπή, καμίας κλήσης.
- Το πρόβλημα με τη διακοπή των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά, δεν εμφανίζεται σε όλους τους αριθμούς. Πριν λίγο η γυναίκα μου μιλούσε για πάνω από 30 λεπτά (εισερχόμενη κλήση) χωρίς καμία διακοπή.
- Οι 2 τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί με τους οποίους σίγουρα παρουσιάζεται το πρόβλημα είναι και οι 2 vodafone, χωρίς να ξέρω αν αυτό παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.

----------


## Papados

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ και συμβαίνει μόνο στους αριθμούς της voda.

----------


## djnick

Κι εμένα με αριθμούς Vodafone είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## griniaris

Αυτο ακριβως που γραφει ο  @STELAKIS1914

Ειναι ενας timer που μετραει 15 λεπτα. 

Αν παρολα αυτα θελετε ντε και καλα να απενεργοποιηθει , στειλτε ενα εμαιλ στην ιναλαν ή modulus ( αναλογως αν ειναι απευθειας ή οχι το νουμερο ) και θα το ρυθμισουν.

----------


## BlueChris

Ισχύει και με εμένα. Το αφεντικό μου έχει Vodafone και πέφτει η κλήση όντως στα 15 λεπτά.

----------


## Homer_GR

> Αυτο ακριβως που γραφει ο  @STELAKIS1914
> 
> Ειναι ενας timer που μετραει 15 λεπτα. 
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα θα το αφηνα καθως ειναι ελαχιστες οι κλησεις που διαρκουν τοσο πολυ.  και ειναι ενα μετρο α) υπενθυμισης οτι μιλαμε πολυ , β) προστασιας απο υπερμετρες χρεωσεις αν ειναι εξερχομενη.
> 
> Αν παρολα αυτα θελετε ντε και καλα να απενεργοποιηθει , στειλτε ενα εμαιλ στην ιναλαν ή modulus ( αναλογως αν ειναι απευθειας ή οχι το νουμερο ) και θα το ρυθμισουν.


Στις εξερχόμενες (και σε νούμερα vodafone) δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς να πέφτει η κλήση, όση ώρα και να μιλάς...

Γιατί όμως ο μετρητής να μετράει μόνο σε vodafone :Thinking:

----------


## DVader

Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα πότε με 15λεπτα. ...Προχτές από την Modulus με το κέντρο μου * έκανα κλήση 2,30 χωρίς πρόβλημα...

----------


## Papados

Μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι στην Voda και όχι στους άλλους?
Υπάρχει κάποιος με voda σταθερο που να κάνει μεγάλης διάρκειας κλήσεις σε διαφορους αριθμούς και να μας πει?

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα πότε με 15λεπτα. ...Προχτές από την Modulus με το κέντρο μου * έκανα κλήση 2,30 χωρίς πρόβλημα...


Όταν σε παίρνουν νομίζω πέφτει. Θα το τσεκάρω το απόγευμα πάλι

----------


## djnick

> Όταν σε παίρνουν νομίζω πέφτει. Θα το τσεκάρω το απόγευμα πάλι


Σωστά, για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις από Vodafone με διάρκεια μεγαλύτερη των 15 λεπτών μιλάμε.

----------


## dimangelid

Πριν ενάμιση χρόνο είχα πάει ταξίδι στην Νέα Υόρκη και επικοινωνούσα με Ελλάδα με τον αριθμό μου στην Modulus.

Το είχα στο κινητό με Zoiper, μίλαγα πάνω από 15 λεπτά και με 4G και με wifi. Δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Έκανα δοκιμές και με Freepbx (συνδεόμουν στο VPN του σπιτιού και μετά Zoiper στον Asterisk του σπιτιού) και έτσι δούλευε απροβλημάτιστα.

----------


## Homer_GR

Σήμερα 3 εισερχόμενες από vodafone.. Στις 2 έκλεισε και στην 1 μόνο συνέχισε...

Η 1 κλήση που δεν έκλεισε, προερχόταν μεν από vodafone, αλλά από αριθμό που μεταφέρθηκε εκεί από cyta...

----------


## BlueChris

> Σήμερα 3 εισερχόμενες από vodafone.. Στις 2 έκλεισε και στην 1 μόνο συνέχισε...
> 
> Η 1 κλήση που δεν έκλεισε, προερχόταν μεν από vodafone, αλλά από αριθμό που μεταφέρθηκε εκεί από cyta...


Το αφεντικό μου μεταφορά από Cyta είναι και πέφτει...

- - - Updated - - -

Οκ μόλις τσέκαρα και τα 2 με το αφεντικό μου πάλι που έχει Vodafone.
Εισερχόμενη από Vodafone σε Modulus έπεσε στα 14.57
Εξερχόμενη από Modules προς Vodafone κανονικά όλα, ξεπεράσαμε τα 19 λεπτά χωρίς να κάνει κιχ.

Τι κάνουμε? ενημερώνουμε όλοι την Modulus?

----------


## djnick

Προσωπικά, είχα ενημερώσει την Modulus και από την μεριά τους είχαν ανοίξει σχετική βλάβη στον πάροχο εκκίνησης, ενώ 1 μήνα αργότερα με είχαν ειδοποιήσει ότι είχαν γίνει ενέργειες αποκατάστασης.

Το θέμα εξακολουθεί ωστόσο εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται οπότε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα τους ενημερώσω.

----------


## stelakis1914

Τους έστειλα μήνυμα εχθές και πήρα σήμερα την συγκεκριμένη απάντηση: 

_«Έχει όντως εντοπιστεί ένα ζήτημα σε ορισμένες κλήσεις που αφορά στους timers και η κλήση τερματίζεται στα 15 λεπτά.
Οι μηχανικοί μας εργάζονται πάνω στο ζήτημα αυτό ώστε να επιλυθεί το συντομότερο δυνατό»_

----------


## Homer_GR

Άντε να δούμε... Μακάρι...

----------


## stelakis1914

Παρατήρησε κάποιος συνδρομητής προβλήματα στον ήχο αυτές τις ημέρες; Είχα κάποιες κλήσεις με διακοπτόμενο ήχο και αισθητά χαμηλότερη ποιότητα αλλά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αν το πρόβλημα είναι στην πλευρά της εταιρείας. Στα άλλα trunks δεν παρατηρήθηκε κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## mikeone

Αυτές τις μέρες που το έλιωσα το τηλέφωνο λόγω ευχών, δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, ούτε με εισερχόμενες, αλλά ούτε και με εξερχόμενες

----------


## stelakis1914

Προσωπικά κι εγώ θεωρώ λιγότερο πιθανό το πρόβλημα να οφείλεται στην εταιρεία αλλά στους άλλος παρόχους που προερχόντουσαν οι κλήσεις (wind).

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Αυτές τις μέρες που το έλιωσα το τηλέφωνο λόγω ευχών, δεν είχα κανένα θέμα, ούτε με εισερχόμενες, αλλά ούτε και με εξερχόμενες


Επιβεβαιώνω. Το έλιωσα με επικοινωνία με τα σόγια, εξωτερικό κλπ. Όλα Rock solid.

----------


## BlueChris

Εγώ πάλι είχα και περίεργο, στα τηλέφωνα (έχω freepbx) στις εξωτερικές γραμμές διακόπτονταν ο ήχος, και αντίστοιχο με την διακοπή που νιώθεις όταν έχεις αναμονή κλήσης σε απλό σταθερό. Αφού τα έσπασα και δεν βρήκα άκρη, το παράτησα και έφτιαξε μετά από 2 ημέρες.

----------


## Homer_GR

Εγώ δυστυχώς μέχρι και χθες είχα το ίδιο θέμα... Όλες οι εισερχόμενες από vodafone έπεφταν στα 15 λεπτά... Σήμερα δεν έτυχε να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει κάτι...

----------


## mikeone

Από Vodafone σταθερό εννοείς; με εισερχόμενη από κινητό Vodafone δεν είχα  κανένα απολύτως θέμα

----------


## Homer_GR

> Από Vodafone σταθερό εννοείς; με εισερχόμενη από κινητό Vodafone δεν είχα  κανένα απολύτως θέμα


Ναι... Όλες οι εσερχόμενες κλήσεις από σταθερά vodafone, πέφτουν μετά από ακριβώς 15 λεπτά...

----------


## BlueChris

> Ναι... Όλες οι εσερχόμενες κλήσεις από σταθερά vodafone, πέφτουν μετά από ακριβώς 15 λεπτά...


Αυτό μου συμβαίνει για κάνα χρόνο + αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα μιας που μόνο ένας που με παίρνει έχει vodafone σταθερό... αλλά όντως και εγώ πρέπει να τους το πω να το καταλάβουν.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Αυτό μου συμβαίνει για κάνα χρόνο + αλλά δεν ασχολήθηκα μιας που μόνο ένας που με παίρνει έχει vodafone σταθερό... αλλά όντως και εγώ πρέπει να τους το πω να το καταλάβουν.


Άνοιξα κι εγώ ticket μαζί τους για να το λύσουν αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τους καίει ιδιαίτερα. Αφού έχεις freepbx, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αυτή την μόντα Είναι λίγο "μπακάλικη" αλλά λύνει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## griniaris

Αν ειναι προβλημα στην υποδομη της VODAFONE δεν ειναι και πολλα που μπορουν να κανουν.  

Αν ηταν το προβλημα απο την MODULUS τοτε θα υπηρχε με οπους τους υπολοιπους παροχους και οχι μεμονωμενα με την vodafone. 

Οποτε θεωρω δεν ειναι αν τους "καει" , αλλα ισως να μην υπαρχει η καταλληλη ανταποκριση απο την απεναντι μερια.

----------


## BlueChris

> Άνοιξα κι εγώ ticket μαζί τους για να το λύσουν αλλά δεν φαίνεται να τους καίει ιδιαίτερα. Αφού έχεις freepbx, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις αυτή την μόντα Είναι λίγο "μπακάλικη" αλλά λύνει το πρόβλημα.


Αυτό εκεί δεν είναι για εξερχόμενες? εμένα πέφτει στην εισερχόμενη από Vodafone.

----------


## stelakis1914

Δε νομίζω να είναι μόνο για τις εξερχόμενες γιατί ο κανόνας είναι γενικός. Σίγουρα δεν χάνεις κάτι να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## kmpatra

Εμενα με πηρε κάποιος απο αριθμό modulus στο κινητό μου (q) και έπεσε η γραμμή ακριβώς στα 15'. Αρα γίνεται και στις εξερχόμενες.

----------


## BlueChris

> Εμενα με πηρε κάποιος απο αριθμό modulus στο κινητό μου (q) και έπεσε η γραμμή ακριβώς στα 15'. Αρα γίνεται και στις εξερχόμενες.


Εγώ τσεκάρα σε κινητό και σταθερό Vodafone και έμεινε η γραμμή ανοιχτή κανονικά μετά τα 15 λεπτά.

----------


## mikeone

Εισερχόμενη από κινητό Vodafone δεν είχα κανένα θέμα με 20 λεπτά διάρκεια

----------


## Homer_GR

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου το έκανε από την αρχή... Από τα τέλη Γενάρη που έβαλα modulus, μέχρι και πριν λίγες εβδομάδες, δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα... Ξαφνικά άρχισε να συμβαίνει...

Είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό, καθώς τα κοντινά συγγενικά μου πρόσωπα με τα οποία μιλάω κάθε ημέρα (ακόμα περισσότερο τώρα λόγω καραντίνας) έχουν όλα vodafone... Για κλήση 1 ώρας, πρέπει να με πάρουν 4 φορές τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Giama

Πιθανον ασχετο, πιθανον σχετικο:

Βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο και απο τη σταθερη τηλεφωνια του παροχου μου, η οποια παρεχεται μεσω voip, καλω συχνα σε σταθερο vodafone στην Ελλαδα. Αρκετες φορες, αλλα οχι παντα, κλεινει η γραμμη στα 15' ακριβως. Σε αλλον αριθμο που καλω συχνα που ειναι cosmote σταθερο δεν εχω παρατηρησει ποτε κατι τετοιο. Το εχω παρατηρησει ομως επισης προς σταθερους αριθμους της χωρας οπου βρισκομαι καποιες φορες να συμβαινει.
Το παραπανω συνεχιζει να ισχυει και με τον καινουριο παροχο που εχω βαλει εδω και ενα μηνα και το εχω παρατηρησει για την ωρα μονο σε εξερχομενες κλησεις προς σταθερο vodafone Ελλαδος.

Δεν εχω καταληξει στο ποιος φταιει για αυτο και δεν με πολυπειραζει, μηπως ομως τελικα το θεμα ειναι της vodafone και οχι της modulus;

----------


## BlueChris

> Πιθανον ασχετο, πιθανον σχετικο:
> 
> Βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο και απο τη σταθερη τηλεφωνια του παροχου μου, η οποια παρεχεται μεσω voip, καλω συχνα σε σταθερο vodafone στην Ελλαδα. Αρκετες φορες, αλλα οχι παντα, κλεινει η γραμμη στα 15' ακριβως. Σε αλλον αριθμο που καλω συχνα που ειναι cosmote σταθερο δεν εχω παρατηρησει ποτε κατι τετοιο. Το εχω παρατηρησει ομως επισης προς σταθερους αριθμους της χωρας οπου βρισκομαι καποιες φορες να συμβαινει.
> Το παραπανω συνεχιζει να ισχυει και με τον καινουριο παροχο που εχω βαλει εδω και ενα μηνα και το εχω παρατηρησει για την ωρα μονο σε εξερχομενες κλησεις προς σταθερο vodafone Ελλαδος.
> 
> Δεν εχω καταληξει στο ποιος φταιει για αυτο και δεν με πολυπειραζει, μηπως ομως τελικα το θεμα ειναι της vodafone και οχι της modulus;


Δεν νομίζω γενικά να είναι πρόβλημα της modulus και αποδεικνύεται και από εσένα τώρα, αλλά τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε? Πρέπει να μαζευτούν κάμποσοι με Vodafone να πουν στη Vodafone μας παίρνουν από VoIp και πέφτει η γραμμή στα 15 λεπτά.

----------


## Homer_GR

Μου έστειλαν χθες mail για να συμπληρώσω ένα ερωτηματολόγιο ικανοποίησης πελάτη (ή κάπως έτσι)... Στο τελευταίο πεδίο που είχε ελεύθερο κείμενο, ανέφερα το προβλημα με τον τερματισμό των κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά και τίκαρα και το κουτάκι, να επικοινωνήσει εκπρόσωπος τους μαζί μου...

Είδωμεν...

----------


## thourios

Αυτό με τα 15 λεπτά μου συνέβαινε όταν ήμουν συνδρομητής στην youboto. Χρησιμοποιούσα μια συσκευή Grandstream. Λύθηκε με μια ρύθμιση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι είχα κάνει.
Με συσκευή gigaset δεν μου το έκανε.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μου έστειλαν χθες mail για να συμπληρώσω ένα ερωτηματολόγιο ικανοποίησης πελάτη (ή κάπως έτσι)... Στο τελευταίο πεδίο που είχε ελεύθερο κείμενο, ανέφερα το προβλημα με τον τερματισμό των κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά και τίκαρα και το κουτάκι, να επικοινωνήσει εκπρόσωπος τους μαζί μου...
> 
> Είδωμεν...


Και εγώ τα ίδια έκανα. Αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν η ερώτηση για προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας (ονειρεύομαι απεριόριστα) και είπα ναι.

----------


## stelakis1914

Απάντησα κι εγώ το ερωτηματολόγιο, υποβάλλοντας και τους αντίστοιχους προβληματισμούς που έχουμε εδώ. Από ότι έχω αντιληφθεί όμως καμιά σημασία δεν δίνουν στα αιτήματα μας και δείχνουν να μην ενδιαφέρονται για τα όσα γράφουμε εδώ, παρότι οι πελάτες που έχουν έρθει από το forum είναι σίγουρα πολλοί. 

Τα πακέτα προπληρωμένου χρόνου πάντως (αν λήγουν πάνω στο μήνα) είναι win-loose κατάσταση σε σχέση με την τιμολόγηση βάσει τιμοκαταλόγου. Σίγουρα καλό θα είναι να υπάρχουν ώστε ο καταναλωτής να έχει επιλογές.

Επίσης υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης στην online πλατφόρμα τους. Θα είναι χρήσιμο να βλέπει εκεί ποιες συσκευές του χρήστη είναι συνδεδεμένες, τα codecs των ολοκληρωμένων κλήσεων κ.α.

----------


## griniaris

> Και εγώ τα ίδια έκανα. Αυτό που μου άρεσε ήταν η ερώτηση για προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας (ονειρεύομαι απεριόριστα) και είπα ναι.


χαχαχαχα  και εμενα αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση. μακαρι να πραγματοποιηθει. Δεν νομιζω μετα να υπαρχει αντιπαλος σε provider.

Επισης ζητησα να γινεται διαχειριση των credentials μεσω του my.modulus. 
Να βλεπουμε δηλαδη εκει το username και το password , και ακομα καλυτερα να μπορουμε να ζηταμε να τα αλλαζουμε αυτοματα .

Και τελος να υπαρξει fax2mail υπηρεσια .

----------


## ariadgr

> Και τελος να υπαρξει fax2mail υπηρεσια .


 :What..?: 
https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/leitoyrgies/
Fax to e-mail
Δεχθείτε εισερχόμενα μηνύματα fax ως συνημμένα αρχεία PDF σε προδηλωμένη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου

----------


## BlueChris

> https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/leitoyrgies/
> Fax to e-mail
> Δεχθείτε εισερχόμενα μηνύματα fax ως συνημμένα αρχεία PDF σε προδηλωμένη διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου


Να στείλουμε θέλουμε, παλιά που είχα viva έστελνα με driver στα windows κανονικά, τώρα δεν έχω τρόπο.

----------


## griniaris

Λαθος διατυπωση. Παει με το αποπανω που εγραψα. 

Στο να μπορεις να τα διαχειριστεις (ακομα και το fax2email ) μεσω του my.modulus  . 

Να μπορεις ευκολα μεσω του μενου να "αλλαζεις" το νουμερο απο  τηλεφωνια σε fax και τουμπαλιν. οπως πχ με την intertelecom.




> Να στείλουμε θέλουμε, παλιά που είχα viva έστελνα με driver στα windows κανονικά, τώρα δεν έχω τρόπο.


γινεται και να στειλεις και να λαβεις. Απλα θα πρεπει να εχεις απο την αρχη ζητησει να ειναι μονο fax. 

Αυτο που εννοουσα ειναι να εχουμε εμεις την διαχειριση μεσω της κονσολας.

----------


## gvard

Αυτό σας κάνει; https://www.modulus.gr/services/logismiko/modfax/

----------


## BlueChris

> Αυτό σας κάνει; https://www.modulus.gr/services/logismiko/modfax/


 :Respekt:  ... με γεια τα μάτια... δεν το είχα δει και εψαξα... thx

Edit: Αν βρω και πως μπορείς να το πάρεις ή να το ενεργοποιήσεις σε υπάρχων αριθμό θα κάνω πάρτι. Μάλλον θέλει να πάρω τηλ να τους ρωτήσω.

----------


## sotirisv

> ... με γεια τα μάτια... δεν το είχα δει και εψαξα... thx
> 
> Edit: Αν βρω και πως μπορείς να το πάρεις ή να το ενεργοποιήσεις σε υπάρχων αριθμό θα κάνω πάρτι. Μάλλον θέλει να πάρω τηλ να τους ρωτήσω.


Νομίζω χρειάζεσαι έναν αριθμό που θα λειτουργεί μόνο ως φαξ.
Έτσι τουλάχιστον μου είχαν πει παλιότερα.

----------


## ariadgr

Για το email to fax χρειάζεται να έχεις τουλάχιστον το vPBX Small
https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/timokatalogos/
για την ενέργοποίηση επικοινωνείς μαζί τους

----------


## BlueChris

> Για το email to fax χρειάζεται να έχεις τουλάχιστον το vPBX Small
> https://www.modulus.gr/services/vpbx/timokatalogos/
> για την ενέργοποίηση επικοινωνείς μαζί τους


Ώπα θεοί!!!!! Θέλω δηλαδή 80€ το χρόνο πάγιο για fax...νταξ θεοί απλά.

----------


## thourios

Off Topic


		Έχω έναν αριθμό στην omnivoice που χρησιμοποιώ σπάνια και κάποιες φορές υπολειτουργεί αλλά με έχει εξυπηρετήσει. 
Όποτε θέλω το γυρίζω σε κανονικό αριθμό.

----------


## mikeone

Εγώ που έχω συσκευή fax αλλά προφανώς είναι για συμβατική τηλεφωνική γραμμή, έχετε καμία ιδέα για το πώς να το συνδέσω σε ελεύθερο κανάλι που έχω στη modulus?
Με κάποιο adaptor θα παίξει ; έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο;

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγώ που έχω συσκευή fax αλλά προφανώς είναι για συμβατική τηλεφωνική γραμμή, έχετε καμία ιδέα για το πώς να το συνδέσω σε ελεύθερο κανάλι που έχω στη modulus?
> Με κάποιο adaptor θα παίξει ; έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο;


Με VoIP adapter που υποστηρίζει T38. Βέβαια σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα, όπως το ίδιο ισχύει και με την VoIP τηλεφωνία των παραδοσιακών παρόχων.

----------


## puntomania

ρε παιδιά...εν έτη 2020 ακόμα μιλάμε για φαξ!!!

----------


## BillyVan

> ρε παιδιά...εν έτη 2020 ακόμα μιλάμε για φαξ!!!


Στην συντριπτική πλειοψηφία κυρίως στο δημόσιο το φαξ θεωρείτε αξιόπιστο.

Το mail φυσικά και είναι ευκολότερο ακόμα κι απ το κινητό μας.

Ελπίζω οτι η ψηφιακή υπογραφή που μπορεί να τρέξει τάχιστα ειδικά αυτή την περίοδο θα λύσει σε πολλούς

παρόμοια προβλήματα.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Με VoIP adapter που υποστηρίζει T38. Βέβαια σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα, όπως το ίδιο ισχύει και με την VoIP τηλεφωνία των παραδοσιακών παρόχων.


ΕΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΦΑΞ ΣΤΑ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ CISCO SPA8000 KAI T38 ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ.
ΜΕ PAP2 ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ!
 -( ΜΕ ΤΟ SPEEDPORT ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ)-

----------


## dimangelid

> ΕΓΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΦΑΞ ΣΤΑ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ CISCO SPA8000 KAI T38 ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ.
> ΜΕ PAP2 ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ!
>  -( ΜΕ ΤΟ SPEEDPORT ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΨΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗ)-


Με pap2, Elastix και ΟΤΕ ISDN πριν πολλά χρόνια, δεν είχα προβλήματα. Codec g711a

Το 2013 δούλευα ένα διάστημα στον δήμο της περιοχής μου. Εκεί είχαν τηλεφωνία Σύζευξις, κέντρο Elastix και το fax που χρησιμοποιούσα καθημερινά ήταν πάνω σε PAP2. Επίσης δούλευε τέλεια. Codec g711a

Τώρα απευθείας πάνω σε voip πάροχο δεν αμφιβάλω καθόλου ότι θα είχε προβλήματα.

----------


## DVader

Ρε μάγκες είναι απλό το θέμα !

Το fax δύσκολα θα πεθάνει ...γιατί είναι πολύ ποιό απλό να στέιλεις κάποιες φορές κάποια πράγματα από ότι με email.. 

Όταν κάτι το έχω σε χαρτί για να το στείλω με email θα πρέπει να κάποιο τρόπο να το μετατρέψω σε ψηφιακή μορφή και μετά να το στείλω email. 2 ενέργειες δηλαδή..
Ενω με fax machine απλά το στέλνω ..και τέλος ..

Εγω ευτυχώς έχω fax από τον ΟΤΕ με μιά PSTN καρτούλα στο κέντρο των 30€ και έχω καθαρίσει ... ...

Δυστυχώς στην modulus δεν εχουν καταλάβει ότι το voip στην ουσία σου προσφέρει κάποιες δυνατότητες... Από αυτές κάποια θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν και να γίνονται μέσα από το my.modulus και είναι προς το συμφέρον τους.. Χάνουν πελάτες έτσι ... .. Ομως επειδή θέλουν να χρεώνουν δεν το έχουν κάνει και δεν θα το κάνουν ποτέ... 
Για οτιδήποτε πέραν να μπορείς να πάρεις κλήση το χρεώνουν ..και στην ουσία σε πάνε σε κέντρο στο cloud...  Από το απλό Announcement μέχρι το fax πρέπει να πληρώσεις..

- - - Updated - - -

Το συγκεκριμένο forum να ξέρετε το διαβάζουν ..

----------


## stelakis1914

> Το συγκεκριμένο forum να ξέρετε το διαβάζουν ..


Μπορεί να το διαβάζουν αλλά δεν δείχνουν να διορθώνουν τίποτα από όσα γράφουμε στο topic.

----------


## BlueChris

Σήμερα πάντως έγινε ένα μπαμ και το freepbx σπίτι μου δεν ήθελε να συνδεθεί στη modulus. Στη δουλειά οκ και πέρασε κάνα 10λεπτο μέχρι να συνέλθει. Μπορεί να έφταιγε και η γραμμή σπίτι μου, δεν ξέρω

----------


## DVader

> Μπορεί να το διαβάζουν αλλά δεν δείχνουν να διορθώνουν τίποτα από όσα γράφουμε στο topic.


Ναι το ξέρω ...καρφί δεν τους καιγεται ... 

Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει βασικά είναι να μην λέγονται κακά λόγια ...

----------


## BlueChris

> Ναι το ξέρω ...καρφί δεν τους καιγεται ... 
> 
> Το μόνο που τους νοιάζει βασικά είναι να μην λέγονται κακά λόγια ...


Καλά είμαστε, μην μιλάμε καθόλου... φαντάζεστε να είχαμε τηλέφωνο από VODAFONE!!!!!!! θα είχε πέσει πολύ  :Crying:

----------


## DVader

> Καλά είμαστε, μην μιλάμε καθόλου... φαντάζεστε να είχαμε τηλέφωνο από VODAFONE!!!!!!! θα είχε πέσει πολύ


ναι ναι θα συμφωνήσω... δεν είμαι δυσαρεστημένος... είναι αρκετά καλή σε σχέση με άλλους..είναι καλύτεροι

- - - Updated - - -

κοίτα από υπηρεσία voip ναι είναι καλύ δεν λέω και δεν έχουν και θέματα.....απλά παιδεύομαι ώρες ώρες με κάποια πράγματα που αλλού τα δίνουν τσάμπα και με ενοχλεί αυτό είναι το θέμα...

----------


## thourios

Off Topic


		Έγινε και αυτό! Καταργείται το φαξ σε ολόκληρο το Δημόσιο
Πηγή

----------


## astbox

Χαρμόσυνο νέο!  :Clap:

----------


## jap

:Razz:  Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να ανανεώσω τον αριθμό φαξ στην modulus. Χάρισμά σας...

----------


## griniaris

> Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι είχα ξεχάσει να ανανεώσω τον αριθμό φαξ στην modulus. Χάρισμά σας...


Πως το εκανες αυτο ?? 

Ερχεται ειδοποιηση οτι προκειται να ληξει ... και αν εχει υπολοιπο κανει αυτοματη ανανεωση.

----------


## jap

Τις βλέπω, έχουν έρθει και ειδοποιήσεις και ενημέρωση ότι δεν είχε λεφτά ο λογαριασμός. Υποσυνείδητα το ανέβαλλα συνεχώς, δεν το χρησιμοποιώ πια. Μετά το ξέχασα. Πρέπει να ήθελα να το πάω αλλού για φτηνότερα και μετά είδα ότι στην intertelecom είναι πανεύκολο να βάλεις προσωρινά να λαμβάνει ένα νούμερο φαξ (όπως λέγαμε παλιά, μισό λεπτό να το γυρίσω). Για μια φορά το εξάμηνο δεν είναι κόπος. Έχω και για εξερχόμενες κάποιες υπηρεσίες, με ελάχιστα χρήματα που δεν λήγουν, και όλο ξεχνάω πώς λέγονται όταν τις χρειαστώ μια φορά το χρόνο.

----------


## CyberCr33p

intertelecom πόσα κανάλια δίνουν;

----------


## griniaris

ξεκινανε με 2 καναλια και εκει.

----------


## DVader

Εγώ πάντως με την Modulus έχω βρεί την ησυχία μου όσο αναφορά τα κανάλια ...

----------


## Homer_GR

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με τον τερματισμό των κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά...

Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο και αναγνώρισαν ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μου ανέφεραν ότι οι τεχνικοί τους προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν και μου έδωσαν έναν χρονικό ορίζοντα μέχρι τα τέλη της επομένης εβδομάδας, οπότε και όλα θα έχουν επανέλθει στο φυσιολογικό (σύμφωνα πάντα με τα λεγόμενα τους)...

----------


## skoupas

Έχει κανείς θέμα μήπως? Εδώ down όλα.

----------


## Panagioths

Εδώ καλά, βγάζει και κλήσεις!

----------


## daras

Ειναι κατω, εχουν θεμα απο οτι φαινεται!!!

----------


## CyberCr33p

Σε εμένα έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχει κανείς θέμα μήπως? Εδώ down όλα.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 214756


Όλα καλά με εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες από&προς ΟΤΕ και Vodafone.
ISP έχω OTE.

----------


## puntomania

σε μένα είχε αποσυνδέσεις το ένα απο τα 2 τρανκ πριν λίγο!!!

server το voips.modulus.gr έχετε? κατι λέγαμε πριν καιρό οτι ειναι να αλλάξουν κάτι? η θυμάμαι λάθος?

----------


## CyberCr33p

Εγώ είμαι στο voips-ng.modulus.gr και υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimangelid

> σε μένα είχε αποσυνδέσεις το ένα απο τα 2 τρανκ πριν λίγο!!!
> 
> server το voips.modulus.gr έχετε? κατι λέγαμε πριν καιρό οτι ειναι να αλλάξουν κάτι? η θυμάμαι λάθος?


Αυτόν έχω εγώ.

----------


## Panagioths

voips.modulus.gr κι εγώ.

----------


## puntomania

στο ίδιο διάστημα...η ephone ήταν οκ, καμία αποσύνδεση. (πληροφοριακά το γράφω)

----------


## RpMz

Σε μένα το voips.modulus.gr:6050 είναι κάτω, voips.modulus.gr:5060 είναι πάνω.

Cosmote ISP.

----------


## griniaris

Ακομα προβληματα...   :Sad:

----------


## apagal

και εγω ειμαι οφφ πληρως στο voips-ng.modulus.gr

----------


## CyberCr33p

Σε ένα φίλο έστειλαν ειδοποίηση με SMS για το πρόβλημα. Έλαβε κανείς άλλος SMS;

----------


## skoupas

Έφτιαξε μετά από κάτι ώρες.

----------


## griniaris

Πολυ περιεργη συμπεριφορα του συστηματος. 

Το πιο παραξενο...  εκανα 2-3 κλησεις προς το κινητο μου...  Η απολυτη σιωπη. δεν χτυπησε ποτε.  

Μετα παο 10-15 λεπτα αρχισε να χτυπαει το κινητο μου , με caller id το νουμερο της σταθερης.  

Συνδρομητες σταθερης απο vodafone , τους εβγαζε μυνημα οτι η γραμμη που καλεσανε εχει βλαβη. 

Σιγουρα για Δευτερα πρωτη εργασιμη του μήνα ηταν πολυ μεγαλο προβλημα για την επιχειρηση μας.  :Sad:  


Προς το παρον παντως φαινεται να εχει αποκατασταθει το προβλημα.

----------


## dimangelid

Αρκετά προβλήματα τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν δίνουν και καμία λεπτομέρεια...

----------


## astbox

> Αρκετά προβλήματα τον τελευταίο καιρό και δεν δίνουν και καμία λεπτομέρεια...

----------


## DVader

Και αν σου δώσουν πως ξέρεις ότι λένε αληθεια ..λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## dimangelid

> Και αν σου δώσουν πως ξέρεις ότι λένε αληθεια ..λέω εγώ τώρα...


Κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## DVader

> Κανείς δεν ξέρει.


Αυτό λέω..Δεν τους αμφισβητώ... Λέω απλά μια πιθανή πραγματικότητα !

----------


## mikeone

Λοιπόν επειδή θα αρχίσω να χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου για να βρω τι τρέχει (και το support της modulus όσο το επιβραβεύεις μάλλον γουστάρει να σε βγάζει λάθος) θα ρωτήσω κι εδώ. Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το gigaset μου βγάζει registration failed στο λογαριασμό της modulus. Οι άλλοι λογαριασμοί συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά. 
Το δεύτερο κανάλι φωνής που έχω στο grandstream σε κινητό λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Έχω ξαναπεράσει τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού στο gigaset, έχω απενεργοποιήσει τα υπόλοιπα accounts μήπως επηρεάζεται κάπως από τα υπόλοιπα (που δε θα κολλούσε), έκανα ριστάρτ τη βάση. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

Παίρνω στο support και η απάντηση είναι σβήστε το προφίλ και ξαναπεράστε τα στοιχεία από την αρχή κι αν δε δουλέψει ξαναεπικοινωνήστε για να προωθήσω το θέμα στο τεχνικό τμήμα που λογικά θα απαντήσει ΑΥΡΙΟ.

Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Επίσης, το ΣΚ έκανα λογαριασμό σε betamax service (την calling credit) και έβαλα να φαίνεται το νούμερο της modulus όταν κάνω κλήση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργεί αυτό πρόβλημα; Έχω δοκιμάσει να απενεργοποιήσω το προφίλ της calling credit αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.

----------


## BlueChris

> Λοιπόν επειδή θα αρχίσω να χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου για να βρω τι τρέχει (και το support της modulus όσο το επιβραβεύεις μάλλον γουστάρει να σε βγάζει λάθος) θα ρωτήσω κι εδώ. Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες το gigaset μου βγάζει registration failed στο λογαριασμό της modulus. Οι άλλοι λογαριασμοί συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν κανονικά. 
> Το δεύτερο κανάλι φωνής που έχω στο grandstream σε κινητό λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Έχω ξαναπεράσει τα στοιχεία του λογαριασμού στο gigaset, έχω απενεργοποιήσει τα υπόλοιπα accounts μήπως επηρεάζεται κάπως από τα υπόλοιπα (που δε θα κολλούσε), έκανα ριστάρτ τη βάση. ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
> 
> Παίρνω στο support και η απάντηση είναι σβήστε το προφίλ και ξαναπεράστε τα στοιχεία από την αρχή κι αν δε δουλέψει ξαναεπικοινωνήστε για να προωθήσω το θέμα στο τεχνικό τμήμα που λογικά θα απαντήσει ΑΥΡΙΟ.
> 
> Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Επίσης, το ΣΚ έκανα λογαριασμό σε betamax service (την calling credit) και έβαλα να φαίνεται το νούμερο της modulus όταν κάνω κλήση. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργεί αυτό πρόβλημα; Έχω δοκιμάσει να απενεργοποιήσω το προφίλ της calling credit αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.


H CallingCredit δεν έχει σχέση.

Ποιον sip στη modulus έχεις?

----------


## griniaris

Τον τελευταιο μηνα ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα σε 2 διαφορετικους λογαριασμους.  με διαφορα μερικες μερες μεταξυ τους. 

σε yealink t23g  εχω βαλει ενα account modulus.  ενω δουλευε απροβληματιστα , μια μερα δεν εκανε register. ρε καλο μου , ρε χρυσο μου , εσβηνα τα παντα , παλι απο την αρχη. τιποτα. 

Τελικα μιλησα την επομενη με το support. και μου ειπαν να κανω μια επανεκινηση το ρουτερ.  και οντως. με το που εκανε επανεκκινηση δουλεψανε ολα. 

με entry το ενα νουμερο και με plus το αλλο.   

Απο τοτε δεν εχει ξανακανει τιποτα .  Δεν ξερω τι σκαλωμα εφαγε. 

Υ.Γ. αν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη...  βαλε τον νεο server της modulus. 
Απλα παρτους τηλ να κανουν και απο εκει αλλαγες.

----------


## mikeone

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Έχω περάσει τον καινούριο σέρβερ από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανακοινώθηκε και είχα ηρεμήσει από τα προβλήματα, γι αυτό έφαγα την ξενέρα τώρα. 

Τελικά, Griniaris το ριστάρτ στο ρούτερ ήταν το μοναδικό που δεν είχα δοκιμάσει (μάλλον από τη χαρά μου που η γραμμή είχε συγχρονίσει σχετικά ψηλά μετά από καιρό χωρίς να έχω αποσυνδέσεις) και τελικά ήταν αυτό που έλυσε το πρόγραμμα. 
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι  :Smile: 

Πραγματικά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κόλλημα μπορεί να είχε φάει. Πόσο δε μάλλον όταν

----------


## BlueChris

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Έχω περάσει τον καινούριο σέρβερ από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανακοινώθηκε και είχα ηρεμήσει από τα προβλήματα, γι αυτό έφαγα την ξενέρα τώρα. 
> 
> Τελικά, Griniaris το ριστάρτ στο ρούτερ ήταν το μοναδικό που δεν είχα δοκιμάσει (μάλλον από τη χαρά μου που η γραμμή είχε συγχρονίσει σχετικά ψηλά μετά από καιρό χωρίς να έχω αποσυνδέσεις) και τελικά ήταν αυτό που έλυσε το πρόγραμμα. 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι 
> 
> Πραγματικά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κόλλημα μπορεί να είχε φάει. Πόσο δε μάλλον όταν


Τους έχεις πάρει τηλ πως είσαι στον καινούργιο σέρβερ? Γιατί κάτι πειράζουν από μεριά τους για να παίξει σωστά, για αυτό ρώτησα πριν ποιον sip τους έχεις.

----------


## kostas2005

Γενικότερα αν παίζει tls παίξτε με tls.
Πχ η wind... G@miet@i

----------


## mikeone

> Τους έχεις πάρει τηλ πως είσαι στον καινούργιο σέρβερ? Γιατί κάτι πειράζουν από μεριά τους για να παίξει σωστά, για αυτό ρώτησα πριν ποιον sip τους έχεις.


Ναι ναι τηλεφωνικά έγινε η αλλαγή

----------


## griniaris

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Έχω περάσει τον καινούριο σέρβερ από την πρώτη στιγμή που ανακοινώθηκε και είχα ηρεμήσει από τα προβλήματα, γι αυτό έφαγα την ξενέρα τώρα. 
> 
> Τελικά, Griniaris το ριστάρτ στο ρούτερ ήταν το μοναδικό που δεν είχα δοκιμάσει (μάλλον από τη χαρά μου που η γραμμή είχε συγχρονίσει σχετικά ψηλά μετά από καιρό χωρίς να έχω αποσυνδέσεις) και τελικά ήταν αυτό που έλυσε το πρόγραμμα. 
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι 
> 
> Πραγματικά ΔΕΝ μπορώ να καταλάβω τι κόλλημα μπορεί να είχε φάει. Πόσο δε μάλλον όταν


Ετσι και εγω. ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου. και τελικα ηταν απο το ρουτερ. ποτέ δεν βρηκα τον λογο βεβαια. 

Το οποιο βεβαια μου το προτεινε το support της modulus αλλιως ακομα θα ψαχνομουν. 

Ολα καλα λοιπον.  :One thumb up:

----------


## BlueChris

> Ετσι και εγω. ειχα σπασει το κεφαλι μου. και τελικα ηταν απο το ρουτερ. ποτέ δεν βρηκα τον λογο βεβαια. 
> 
> Το οποιο βεβαια μου το προτεινε το support της modulus αλλιως ακομα θα ψαχνομουν. 
> 
> Ολα καλα λοιπον.


Ποιο router έχετε αν επιτρέπετε?

----------


## mikeone

> Ποιο router έχετε αν επιτρέπετε?


Speedport plus εγώ

----------


## griniaris

Στην μια περιπτωση ηταν με το entry και στην αλλη με το plus.

----------


## dimangelid

Παρατηρώ ώρες ώρες να χάνει ο asterisk το registration. Επανέρχεται μόνο αν απενεργοποιήσω και ενεργοποιήσω ξανά το trunk.

Δεν έχω κοιτάξει τα logs να δω κάθε πότε το κάνει.

Τελευταία φορά το έκανε χθες.

Τα υπόλοιπα trunks μου (intertelecom, yuboto, omnivoice) παίζουν μια χαρά.

ISP ΟΤΕ, modem Asus N17U σε bridge, router pfsense, τηλεφωνία από τον ΟΤΕ ISDN με netmod.

----------


## netblues

Οταν το κανει, τι λενε τα states στο pf?

----------


## dimangelid

> Οταν το κανει, τι λενε τα states στο pf?


Δεν το έχω κοιτάξει επειδή βαριόμουν. Έκανα το trunk disable & enable και έστρωσε. Αν το ξανακάνει θα το ψάξω από περιέργια. Θες να δω τι έχει προς τις IP της Modulus;

----------


## puntomania

μερικές φορές συνήθως αργά το βράδυ... χάνω για λίγο το ένα από τα 2 τρανκ που έχω... ενώ όλα τα υπόλοιπα συνεχίζουν κανονικά!!!

----------


## Homer_GR

Επικοινωνία σήμερα για 3η φορά σχετικά με το πρόβλημα των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων που τερματίζονται στα 15 λεπτά... Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μου είπαν ότι έχουν προγραμματίσει κάποια αναβάθμιση των συστημάτων τους, η οποία θα λύσει το πρόβλημα... Οψόμεθα...

----------


## stelakis1914

Μακάρι να λυθεί για να σταματήσουμε να καταφεύγουμε σε πατέντες.

----------


## BlueChris

H Modulus Πήρε πιστοποίηση για 3CX, μόλις έλαβα αυτό το email





> Αφοσιωμένοι στη διαρκή προσπάθεια για την παροχή αξιόπιστων και καινοτόμων υπηρεσιών, η modulus ανακοινώνει την πιστοποίηση της ως Certified Provider για την πλατφόρμα 3CX.
> Η modulus είναι ο πρώτος πάροχος τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα που πιστοποιείται από την 3CX για τη διαλειτουργικότητα των υπηρεσιών SIP Trunking που παρέχει με τα προϊόντα της.
> Η 3CX σε συνεργασία με την modulus έχει ολοκληρώσει όλες τις απαιτούμενες ενέργειες ώστε να απλοποιηθεί η διαδικασία υλοποίησης SIP Trunking, διασφαλίζοντας την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας σε όλες τις νεότερες εκδόσεις.
> Για την παραμετροποίηση του modulus λογαριασμού σας, μπορείτε να βρείτε το σχετικό template παραμετροποίησης από την έκδοση 16 (ή νεότερη).
> Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και σχετικές οδηγίες παραμετροποίησης, μπορείτε να βρείτε στο site της 3CX ή στις οδηγίες παραμετροποίησης στο Κέντρο Βοήθειας της modulus.
> ________________________________________
> 
> Σχετικά με την 3CX: Η 3CX είναι από τους μεγαλύτερους παρόχους παγκοσμίως στην παροχή λύσεων UC (Unified Communications) προσφέροντας μια απλή, ευέλικτη και προσιτή λύση αξιοποιώντας ένα φιλικό προς τον χρήστη περιβάλλον διαχείρισης. Ταυτόχρονα συμβάλλει στην αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας δίνοντας νέες δυνατότητες, ειδικά τώρα που η τηλεργασία αποτελεί μέρος της καθημερινότητας για πολλές επιχειρήσεις.
> 
> ...

----------


## puntomania

> H Modulus Πήρε πιστοποίηση για 3CX, μόλις έλαβα αυτό το email


ναι και εγώ το έλαβα...

----------


## netblues

H ειδηση θα ηταν οτι η 3cx πηρε πιστοποιηση για modulus.  :Whistle:   :Respekt: 

Επι της ουσιας, ενα sip trunk ποση πιστοποιηση μπορει να θελει?

Υποψιαζομαι οτι η modulus πουλαει  και 3cx.  :Smile:

----------


## BlueChris

> H ειδηση θα ηταν οτι η 3cx πηρε πιστοποιηση για modulus.  
> 
> Επι της ουσιας, ενα sip trunk ποση πιστοποιηση μπορει να θελει?
> 
> Υποψιαζομαι οτι η modulus πουλαει  και 3cx.


Δεν έχω δουλέψει το 3cx αλλά μήπως έχει κάνα wizard που σου ρυθμίζει αυτόματα το trunk?

----------


## astbox

Ναι αυτό εννοούν, λογικά ότι πλέον θα φαίνεται σαν επιλογή στο 3CX.
Btw πρόσθεσαν και integration με Teams

https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip...tion/ms_teams/

----------


## BlueChris

> Ναι αυτό εννοούν, λογικά ότι πλέον θα φαίνεται σαν επιλογή στο 3CX.
> Btw πρόσθεσαν και integration με Teams
> 
> https://www.modulus.gr/services/voip...tion/ms_teams/


Ώπα, αυτό είναι το πιο σοβαρό μέχρι σήμερα για μένα και το γουστάρω και για την εταιρεία αλλά και προσωπικά που θα κουμπωσω το τηλ μου το προσωπικό στο teams μου.

----------


## Homer_GR

Εμένα με πήραν τηλέφωνο σήμερα το μεσημέρι σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που είχα δηλώσει με τον τερματισμό των εισερχόμενων κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά και μου είπαν ότι έχει λυθεί... Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σχέση με την προρρηθείσα πιστοποίηση, θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω τις επόμενες ημέρες για να να διαπιστώσω εάν έχει όντως λυθεί...

----------


## netblues

Το μονο σίγουρο ειναι οτι η πιστοποίηση  δεν σχετίζεται. Το 15 λεπτο ειναι τυπικα θεμα rtp timeout και nat

----------


## puntomania

έλαβα αυτό μαιλ σήμερα...

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Λαμβάνετε αυτή την ενημέρωση καθώς από τις καταγραφές μας προκύπτει ότι χρησιμοποιείτε IP τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της εταιρείας Grandstream (UCM 6XXX series).

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το τελευταίο διάστημα έχουν προκύψει σημαντικά κενά ασφαλείας στα συγκεκριμένα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα. Για τον λόγο αυτό, κρίνουμε επιτακτική την ανάγκη να σας ενημερώσουμε ώστε να προχωρήσετε το συντομότερο δυνατό στην αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού της συσκευής σας.

Αναλυτικές οδηγίες για τη διαδικασία αναβάθμισης των τηλεφωνικών κέντρων στην τελευταία τους έκδοση θα βρείτε στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους:

Για τις συσκευές της σειράς UCM61xx, θα βρείτε οδηγίες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://www.grandstream.com/support/f...icial-firmware

Για τις συσκευές της σειράς UCM62xx, θα βρείτε οδηγίες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://www.grandstream.com/support/f...icial-firmware

Για τις συσκευές της σειράς UCM6510, θα βρείτε οδηγίες στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://www.grandstream.com/support/f...icial-firmware

Τέλος, είναι απαραίτητο να προχωρήσετε σε αλλαγή των κωδικών πρόσβασης για τους τοπικούς χρήστες της συσκευής.

Επίσης, αναλυτικές οδηγίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο κέντρο βοήθειας της modulus, στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο:
https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/configurations/ucm6200/

Παρακαλούμε θερμά, μην αμελήσετε την αναβάθμιση της συσκευής σας και να την προγραμματίσετε το συντομότερο δυνατό.
Έχουν ήδη παρατηρηθεί αρκετές περιπτώσεις, όπου κακόβουλοι χρήστες έχουν αποκτήσει πρόσβαση στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο με αποτέλεσμα την πραγματοποίηση κλήσεων προς πολύ ακριβούς προορισμούς του εξωτερικού.

Με εκτίμηση,

modulus Customer Support
modulus Α.Ε.
Λεωφόρος Μεσογείων 311, T.K. 152 31 Αθήνα, Ελλάδα
Τηλ: (+30) 215 215 15 00, Fax: (+30) 215 215 15 09

----------


## DVader

Ε..? Δεν είναι κακό από την μιά πλευρά ....

Από την άλλη τι τους νοιάζει τι κέντρο έχεις πάνω ..και πως το διαχειρίζεσαι και τι πολιτικές ασφαλείας  ακολουθείς εσύ...

- - - Updated - - -

Άκυρο πάντως....

----------


## netblues

Οταν θα εχουν γινει κλησεις αξιας χιλιαδων ευρω και δεν θα θες να τα πληρωσεις, θα τους νοιαζει.....

----------


## griniaris

αυτο .   :One thumb up: 

Οπως επισης οταν υπαρχει security breach , λανθασμενα ψαχνουμε να βρουμε αποπομπαίο τραγο . 

Για μενα καλα κανει και ενημερωνει η Modulus. 

Αν ΔΕΝ ενημερωνε θα υπηρχαν παλι καποιοι που θα λεγανε .... " το ξερανε και δεν κανανε τιποτα , ποσο τους κοστιζει να στειλουν ενα email ?? "

----------


## BlueChris

Δηλαδή υπάρχει κάποιος με software pbx που δεν κάνει update τα πάντα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, ειδικά αν βγάζει το κέντρο στο ίντερνετ? Είναι σαν να λέμε "παιδιά καλό είναι να κάνετε windows update και update στο linux σας."

----------


## netblues

Μονο ενας?   Καλα το να το βγαζει χυμα στο Internet δεν αποτελει καν επιλογη
Παντως το update σε κρισιμα πραγματα οπως pbx απαιτει καλα σχεδιασμενες διαδικασιες γιατι το testing ειναι μερικες φορες πρακτικα αδυνατο, και οταν ανακαλυψεις το θεμα ειναι συνηθως πολυ αργα και πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα.

----------


## DVader

> Οταν θα εχουν γινει κλησεις αξιας χιλιαδων ευρω και δεν θα θες να τα πληρωσεις, θα τους νοιαζει.....


Θέλω/δεν θέλω αν έχουν γίνει από μένα αποδεδειγμένα θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν... και συνήθως πληρώνονται με κάποιο τρόπο αν μιλάμε για χιλιάδες €


Τα updates πρέπει να μπαίνουν έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα το συζητήσω αυτό ...

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή υπάρχει κάποιος με software pbx που δεν κάνει update τα πάντα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, ειδικά αν βγάζει το κέντρο στο ίντερνετ? Είναι σαν να λέμε "παιδιά καλό είναι να κάνετε windows update και update στο linux σας."


Κοίτα πρέπει να κάνεις ... αλλά όταν εσύ κρίνεις ότι δεν επηρεάζει τις εφαρμογές σου αν συμβεί κάτι μέχρι να το λύσεις... δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις...

----------


## BlueChris

> Θέλω/δεν θέλω αν έχουν γίνει από μένα αποδεδειγμένα θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν... και συνήθως πληρώνονται με κάποιο τρόπο αν μιλάμε για χιλιάδες €
> 
> 
> Τα updates πρέπει να μπαίνουν έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα το συζητήσω αυτό ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





> Μονο ενας?   Καλα το να το βγαζει χυμα στο Internet δεν αποτελει καν επιλογη
> Παντως το update σε κρισιμα πραγματα οπως pbx απαιτει καλα σχεδιασμενες διαδικασιες γιατι το testing ειναι μερικες φορες πρακτικα αδυνατο, και οταν ανακαλυψεις το θεμα ειναι συνηθως πολυ αργα και πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα.


Ναι έχετε ένα δίκιο, μπορεί να κάνεις update και να το πάρεις όλο στο χέρι. Εγώ συγκεκριμένα και στη δουλειά και στο σπίτι τα έχω σε VM οπότε έχω backup από την προηγούμενη... αν γίνει στραβή κάνω restore.

----------


## netblues

Εξαρταται ποσο χρόνο θελει το restore, μιας και τυπικα συνοδευεται απο down time.. 
Εκει στους BC partners ξερουτε απο αυτα.

Επισης, αν δεν μπορεις να χασεις cdr's/ηχογραφησεις, το restore δεν αποτελει καν λυση. Πρεπει αυτα να τα φυλας χωριστα, ωστε να μπορεις να εχεις vm's με σκετο configuration. 

Μερικες φορες μαζι με τα security updates μπαινουν και νεα "features". Και ξαφνικα ανακαλυπτεις οτι το ivr δεν μεταβιβαζει πχ.... (αλλα ποιος σκεφτηκε να το δοκιμασει στο τεστ, αφου δουλευε το ρημαδι....γενικως).

----------


## BlueChris

> Εξαρταται ποσο χρόνο θελει το restore, μιας και τυπικα συνοδευεται απο down time.. 
> Εκει στους BC partners ξερουτε απο αυτα.
> 
> Επισης, αν δεν μπορεις να χασεις cdr's/ηχογραφησεις, το restore δεν αποτελει καν λυση. Πρεπει αυτα να τα φυλας χωριστα, ωστε να μπορεις να εχεις vm's με σκετο configuration. 
> 
> Μερικες φορες μαζι με τα security updates μπαινουν και νεα "features". Και ξαφνικα ανακαλυπτεις οτι το ivr δεν μεταβιβαζει πχ.... (αλλα ποιος σκεφτηκε να το δοκιμασει στο τεστ, αφου δουλευε το ρημαδι....γενικως).


Δίκιο έχεις αλλά δεν μου αργεί καθόλου. Ίσως επειδή είναι μικρά vm και το veeam σκοτώνει.

----------


## netblues

https://www.pehub.com/insight-partne...eeam-software/     αλλοι partners απο δω...

----------


## BlueChris

> https://www.pehub.com/insight-partne...eeam-software/     αλλοι partners απο δω...


Εννοούσα πως κάνει γρήγορα το restore το veeam.

----------


## Homer_GR

> Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα με τον τερματισμό των κλήσεων στα 15 λεπτά...
> 
> Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο και αναγνώρισαν ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Μου ανέφεραν ότι οι τεχνικοί τους προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν και μου έδωσαν έναν χρονικό ορίζοντα μέχρι τα τέλη της επομένης εβδομάδας, οπότε και όλα θα έχουν επανέλθει στο φυσιολογικό (σύμφωνα πάντα με τα λεγόμενα τους)...


Επανέρχομαι και πάλι... Έχει εδώ και λίγες ημέρες που έχει λυθεί πλέον το θέμα και δεν υπάρχει αυτό το σπαστικό κλείσιμο στα 15 λεπτά!
Το έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές φορές με συγκεκριμένο νούμερο που μου το έκανε πάντα και όλα πλέον κυλάνε ρολόι...

----------


## netblues

> Εννοούσα πως κάνει γρήγορα το restore το veeam.


Ναι προφανως. Και απο οτι φαινεται την αγορασαν partners. Προβλεπω αυξησεις.

----------


## Papados

Εχετε εισερχόμενες?

----

ΟΚ επανήλθαν.

----------


## zaras27

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη συνολική σας εμπειρία γιατί σε λίγο καιρό θα αποκτήσω Inalan κ αρχισα το ψαξιμο σε Voip Παρόχους ?

----------


## BlueChris

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε τη συνολική σας εμπειρία γιατί σε λίγο καιρό θα αποκτήσω Inalan κ αρχισα το ψαξιμο σε Voip Παρόχους ?


Εγώ έχω τα καλύτερα να πω για την modulus. Υπήρξαν κάποιες φορές το 2020 που έπεσαν γιατί έκαναν αναβαθμίσεις ή έπαθαν κάποια βλάβη αλλά αυτό μπορεί να τύχει οπουδήποτε.

----------


## griniaris

> Εγώ έχω τα καλύτερα να πω για την modulus. Υπήρξαν κάποιες φορές το 2020 που έπεσαν γιατί έκαναν αναβαθμίσεις ή έπαθαν κάποια βλάβη αλλά αυτό μπορεί να τύχει οπουδήποτε.



 :One thumb up:   :One thumb up: 

ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ !!!

----------


## stelakis1914

Συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή σου να κρατήσεις "ανεξάρτητο" τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό από την inalan. Διαβάζοντας τις τελευταίες σελίδες αυτού του θέματος θα καταλάβεις ότι τα περισσότερα προβλήματα έχουν πλέον λυθεί. Μπορείς να προχωρήσεις άφοβα.

----------


## Papados

Από τις καλύτερες, προχώρα άφοβα.

----------


## zaras27

Σας ευχαριστώ .Θα προχωρήσω μ αυτήν .
Να κρατήσω τον αριθμό ή δεν αξίζει ?

----------


## griniaris

> Σας ευχαριστώ .Θα προχωρήσω μ αυτήν .
> Να κρατήσω τον αριθμό ή δεν αξίζει ?


Αυτο εξαρταται απο εσενα. 

Αν το γνωριζουν οι δικοι σου το νουμερο και το θες τοτε το κρατας και το κανεις φορητοτητα. 
Αλλιως νεα αριθμοδοτηση. 

Εγω παντως θα προτεινα να το κανεις φορητοτητα , επειδη ετσι θα εισαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι θα γινει διακοπη της παλιας σου γραμμης και δεν θα χρεωθεις επιπλεον παγια.

----------


## DVader

> Σας ευχαριστώ .Θα προχωρήσω μ αυτήν .
> Να κρατήσω τον αριθμό ή δεν αξίζει ?


Κοίτα το αν θα κρατήσεις τον αριθμό η όχι δεν υπάρχει κάποιος παράγοντας που να σχετίζεται με την Modulus σε συνάρτηση με τον αριθμό που να μου βγάζει ως συμπέρασμα το αν αξίζει η όχι ...  Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις να κάνεις εσύ..ώς προ την τηλεφωνία σου ... Αν το ξέρει κόσμος και διάφορα τέτοια ... Όπου και να πας ένα αριθμό θα τον χρειαστείς...

Σχετικά με την Modulus νομίζω ότι στον voip χώρο παίζει χωρίς σοβαρό ανταγωνιστή σε πολλά πράγματα... Το απροβλημάτιστα και το άφοβα που έλεγα παλιότερα έχει γίνει ότι παίζει πάρα πολύ καλά σε σχέση με άλλους παίζει πολύ καλύτερα και έχει καλύτερη προσαρμογή σε επίπεδο διασύνδεσης με άλλα πράγματα, δηλαδή δεν σου κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσσια να την βάλεις σε ένα FreeBPX /Issabel ή σε ένα adapter γενικά είναι χαλαρά όλα αυτά..  Η Υποστήριξη είναι μακράν η καλύτερη που έχω δει στα διάφορα προβλήματα σε σχέση με άλλους 

Γενικά με έχουν πολλά χρόνια στην πλάτη τους και τους έχω ξεχάσει γενικότερα...αν πιάνεις πως το λέω..  Απλά τους πληρώνω εκεί τους θυμάμαι ...  :Whistle:   :Wink: 

Θα στους πρότεινα δηλαδή ...

----------


## uncle_nontas

Προχωράς άφοβα σε modulus. Έχω ακριβώς την ίδια κατάσταση με σένα, δηλαδή ιναλαν και ανεξάρτητο πακέτο modulus. Όλα μπόμπα.

----------


## zaras27

Νομίζω ότι με καλύψατε απόλυτα και θα το παω πακέτο Inalan - Modulus .
Οι απόψεις σας ειναι τεκμηριωμένες και αυτό μου αρκεί ιδιαίτερα στο απροβληματιστο κομμάτι γιατί θα χρειαστώ ηρεμία μετά τον Cosmote

----------


## DVader

> Νομίζω ότι με καλύψατε απόλυτα και θα το παω πακέτο Inalan - Modulus .
> Οι απόψεις σας ειναι τεκμηριωμένες και αυτό μου αρκεί ιδιαίτερα στο απροβληματιστο κομμάτι γιατί θα χρειαστώ ηρεμία μετά τον Cosmote


Εγώ έχω και 10 χρόνια Cosmote - Modulus και έχω την ησυχία μου !

----------


## baskon

MODULUS= ισως ο καλυτερος παροχος που ειχα ποτέ.. Ειδικά η εξυπηρέτηση είναι πολύ καλή.

----------


## theopan

Μια και είμαι με δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό Modulus εδώ και 5-6 μέρες και ετοιμάζω φορητότητα, λύσετέ μου κάποιες απορίες όσοι ξέρετε καθώς έχω μεσάνυχτα από τέτοιες voip υπηρεσίες. 
1) Το "vPBX free (έως 3 endpoints)" είναι αυτό που καταλαβαίνω: χρήση του αριθμού π.χ. σε pc, κινητό ταυτόχρονα; Το βλέπω σαν επιλογή στην αίτηση και απορώ για ποιό λόγο θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μην το επιλέξει εφόσον είναι δωρεάν αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το "free".
2) Για android κινητά ποιά εφαρμογή SIP προτιμάτε; Έβαλα αρχικά το Zoiper αλλά μου έκανε τακτικά unregister και έπρεπε να κάνω restart την εφαρμογή ή/και το τηλέφωνο (miui που ίσως να έφταιγαν και κάποιες άδειες ή οι επιλογές ενέργειας). Έβαλα στη συνέχεια προχθές το Mizudroid και μου φαίνεται πιο αξιόπιστο και σταθερό.
3) Σε Fritz έχει σετάρει Modulus κανένας; Γιατί αυτό σκοπεύω να κάνω και ακόμα και αν δεν είναι εφικτό ή/και αξιόπιστο να τρέχει ταυτόχρονα και στο κινητό, θα ήθελα τουλάχιστον στο Fritz να είναι σταθερή.
4) Με αποστολή/ληψη φαξ (από πολυμηχάνημα) πως τα πάει;

----------


## dimangelid

> Μια και είμαι με δοκιμαστικό λογαριασμό Modulus εδώ και 5-6 μέρες και ετοιμάζω φορητότητα, λύσετέ μου κάποιες απορίες όσοι ξέρετε καθώς έχω μεσάνυχτα από τέτοιες voip υπηρεσίες. 
> 1) Το "vPBX free (έως 3 endpoints)" είναι αυτό που καταλαβαίνω: χρήση του αριθμού π.χ. σε pc, κινητό ταυτόχρονα; Το βλέπω σαν επιλογή στην αίτηση και απορώ για ποιό λόγο θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μην το επιλέξει εφόσον είναι δωρεάν αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το "free".
> 2) Για android κινητά ποιά εφαρμογή SIP προτιμάτε; Έβαλα αρχικά το Zoiper αλλά μου έκανε τακτικά unregister και έπρεπε να κάνω restart την εφαρμογή ή/και το τηλέφωνο (miui που ίσως να έφταιγαν και κάποιες άδειες ή οι επιλογές ενέργειας). Έβαλα στη συνέχεια προχθές το Mizudroid και μου φαίνεται πιο αξιόπιστο και σταθερό.
> 3) Σε Fritz έχει σετάρει Modulus κανένας; Γιατί αυτό σκοπεύω να κάνω και ακόμα και αν δεν είναι εφικτό ή/και αξιόπιστο να τρέχει ταυτόχρονα και στο κινητό, θα ήθελα τουλάχιστον στο Fritz να είναι σταθερή.
> 4) Με αποστολή/ληψη φαξ (από πολυμηχάνημα) πως τα πάει;


Για το 2, βάλε το grandstream wave. Παίζει μια χαρά σε εμένα.

Για το 3, δεν βρίσκω λόγο να μην δουλέψει. Τα fritz θεωρούνται πολύ σταθερά.

----------


## baskon

Οσον αφορά το Fritz έχω σεταρισμενα δυο νουμερα και δουλευουν απροβλημάτιστα 24/7.
Όσον αφορά την αποστολή /λήψη από πολυμηχάνημα τι να σου πει κανείς; Εξαρτάται από το πολυμηχάνημα και τις ρυθμίσεις που θα κάνεις π.χ. στο Fritz..

----------


## theopan

> Οσον αφορά το Fritz έχω σεταρισμενα δυο νουμερα και δουλευουν απροβλημάτιστα 24/7.
> Όσον αφορά την αποστολή /λήψη από πολυμηχάνημα τι να σου πει κανείς; Εξαρτάται από το πολυμηχάνημα και τις ρυθμίσεις που θα κάνεις π.χ. στο Fritz..


Το πολυμηχάνημα ένα ΗΡ Deskjet 4675 είναι που πάει μέχρι και 33600bps. Τι πρωτόκολλο συμπίεσης χρησιμοποιεί η Modulus κι αν περνάει fax από αυτή είναι το ερώτημα.

----------


## griniaris

Το νουμερο modulus μπαινει σε freepbx και μετα με ενα linksys spa2102 παει η γραμμη σε ενα lexmark  XM3150 πολυμηχανημα .

το φαξ δουλευει αψογα.

----------


## sv2qo

Ειμαι πολλά χρόνια συνδρομιτής της modulus και πράγματι την θεωρώ μια αξιοπρεπέστατη εταιρεία. Στην αρχή έχοντας κάποιες επιφυλάξεις δεδομένου ότι το τηλέφωνο ειναι σημαντικό για την  δουλειά μας πήρα 2 νούμερα της modulus πανω σε ένα home made PBX και κράτησα και τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ. 
Μετά απο 4 χρόνια χρήσης χωρίς να έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα αποφάσισα και έκανα σύνδεση στην ΙΝΑΛΑΝ και μετέφερα την τηλ. γραμμη στην modulus.
Επίσης πήρα και ένα βιρτουαλ PBX με 8 endpoint και συνεχίζω χωρίς το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.
Οσον αφορά τα σοφτ φον αφού πέρασα σχεδόν από όλα έμεινα στο grounwire με το οποίο δεν έχω χάσει ούτε μία κλήση. Αναλυτικές οδηγίες σετ απ υπάρχουν στην modulus για όλα σχεδόν τα τηλέφωνα κλπ. Ελπίζω έστω και λίγο να βοήθησα

----------


## theopan

Πολύ καλές οι εντυπώσεις μου από τις πρώτες μέρες χρήσης της Modulus. Την κάνω register σε ένα fritz 7390 κι έχω εξίσου καλή αν όχι καλύτερη τηλεφωνία από την προηγούμενη PSTN στη Vodafone καθώς και στο κινητό μέσω grandstream wave (αυτό βέβαια σπανίως το ανοίγω γιατί δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει). Και το fax τελικά δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## baskon

> Το πολυμηχάνημα ένα ΗΡ Deskjet 4675 είναι που πάει μέχρι και 33600bps. Τι πρωτόκολλο συμπίεσης χρησιμοποιεί η Modulus κι αν περνάει fax από αυτή είναι το ερώτημα.


Πολλά (6 αυτη τη στιγμή εκτός εαν έχει αλλάξει κάτι) πρωτόκολλα χρησιμοποιεί..: 

https://www.modulus.gr/enhmerwsh/nea...o-ths-modulus/

Όπως ξαναείπα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων και διαθέσιμου εξοπλισμου. Αυτό ισχύει και για το CODEC. 
Από τη συσκευή μας επιλέγουμε ποιο CODEC θα χρησιμοποιεί. Το Fritz έχει αυτη τη ρυθμιση κρυμμένη, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει FORCE κάποιο CODEC με κάποια προσπάθεια (πχ G.711 το οποιο συνηθως προτεινεται για FAX):
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...x-7590/page156

Το δικό μου 7590 με Default ρυθμισεις παίζει με MODULUS με G.722

----------


## tsatali22

Οι κλήσεις με g722 έχουν διαφορά με το g711; Εννοώ με ένα κινητό και όχι ανάμεσα στους ίδιους συνδρομητές

----------


## BlueChris

> Οι κλήσεις με g722 έχουν διαφορά με το g711; Εννοώ με ένα κινητό και όχι ανάμεσα στους ίδιους συνδρομητές


Καμία διαφορά με κλήση προς σταθερό άλλου παρόχου ή κινητό γιατί απλά όλοι οι άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν 711

----------


## Kapnos

Προς κινητά με VoLTE η Modulus (οπως και η σταθερή Cosmote) βγαίνει με g722.

----------


## BlueChris

> Προς κινητά με VoLTE η Modulus (οπως και η σταθερή Cosmote) βγαίνει με g722.


Που το ξέρεις πως η σταθερή cosmote βγαίνει με g722 και αν ναι βγαίνει σε όσους έχουν voip μόνο ή σε όλους και με splitter που είναι πάνω από τους μισούς συνδρομητές?
Θέλουμε χρόνια ακόμα για g722, άσε που δεν αξίζει να επενδύσεις πάνω του χρήμα μιας που ο opus και καλύτερη ποιότητα έχει, και λιγότερο Bandwidth και καλύτερο error correction κλπ.

----------


## Kapnos

Από τον asterisk στο σπίτι που έχω Cosmote και Modulus στη δουλειά. Δεν κατάλαβα τα περί splitter.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Εδω και 10 λεπτα ειναι ολα πεσμενα εδω σε εμενα!!!???

----------


## griniaris

> Εδω και 10 λεπτα ειναι ολα πεσμενα εδω σε εμενα!!!???


Δεν φαινεται κανενα απολυτως προβλημα σε αρκετα νουμερα .

Μηπως ειναι τοπικο δικο σου το προβλημα ?

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΑΠΟΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΘΗΚΕ!

----------


## Papados

> Εδω και 10 λεπτα ειναι ολα πεσμενα εδω σε εμενα!!!???


Πράγματι υπήρχε πρόβλημα, αλλά όχι σε όλες τις γραμμές μου.

----------


## nontasaggelis

*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ

Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι σήμερα, 03 Σεπτεμβρίου 2020 και περί τις 10:20, έχει ξεκινήσει μία συντονισμένη επίθεση (DDOS) προς τις υποδομές μας με αποτέλεσμα να προκαλείται κατά περιόδους δυσλειτουργία στις υποδομές μας και στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας.

Οι τεχνικοί μας εργάζονται για την άμεση επίλυση του προβλήματος.

modulus Customer Service
*

----------


## griniaris

Παλι καλα δηλαδη που δεν επηρρεασε το συνολο των συνδρομητων.

Θα ηταν κριμα να εχουμε καθολικη πτωση των υπηρεσιων .

----------


## uncle_nontas

Εδώ unregistered ...

----------


## lsavvaid

Και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω  συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις  

Περιοχή Πτολεμαΐδας

----------


## nontasaggelis

Καλά έχει παραγίνει σήμερα. Είναι συνέχεια με διακοπές. Ε τάξει το πρωί έγινε η επίθεση και είχαν πρόβλημα. Τώρα γιατί συνέχεια έχει αποσυνδέσεις από τον σερβερ??

----------


## RpMz

Voips-ng.modulus.gr λειτουργεί κανονικά. 

Voips.modulus.gr ανεβοκατεβαίνει συνεχώς.

----------


## kostas2005

Έχει καποιος το sip-gw2 (είναι ενα παλιο ΑΤΑ) να βοηθήσει να κάνει register ενα account?

----------


## stelakis1914

Δες όλους τους οδηγούς εδώ και λογικά με κάποιον από αυτούς θα μπορέσεις να παραμετροποιήσεις και την δική σου συσκευή.

----------


## puntomania

Μόλις μου ήρθε...


Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,

Τις τελευταίες μέρες οι υπηρεσίες της modulus δέχονται συντονισμένες & στοχευμένες επιθέσεις τύπου DDoS (Distributed Denial of Service), με αποτέλεσμα, κατά μικρά χρονικά διαστήματα, τη δυσλειτουργία της υπηρεσίας. Να τονίσουμε ότι σκοπός μία επίθεσης τύπου DDoS είναι η παρεμβολή των υπηρεσιών ή η υπερφόρτωση του δικτύου, ώστε η υπηρεσία να μην είναι λειτουργική.

Σε συνεργασία με τους upstream παρόχους που διασυνδεόμαστε με το εξωτερικό, έχουμε λάβει όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα και έχουν πραγματοποιηθεί όλες οι προβλεπόμενες ενέργειες για τον έγκαιρο εντοπισμό και αναχαίτιση των επιθέσεων. Αποτέλεσμα των παραπάνω ενεργειών είναι, το 80-85% των επιθέσεων να αντιμετωπίζονται έγκαιρα και δίχως επιπτώσεις στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας.

Δυστυχώς, κάποιοι τύποι επιθέσεων είναι πιο δύσκολο να προβλεφθούν και αντιμετωπίζονται άμεσα τη στιγμή που θα εντοπιστούν. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να απαιτούνται ενέργειες από μέρους μας, οι οποίες προκαλούν, σε μερίδα των συνδρομητών, μικρές διακοπές (λίγων λεπτών) στην παροχή της υπηρεσίας.

Επίσης, ως μέτρο αποτελεσματικής και έγκαιρης αντιμετώπισης μία τέτοιας επίθεσης είναι η ενεργοποίηση μηχανισμού που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα τον περιορισμό πρόσβασης της υπηρεσίας από διευθύνσεις IP του εξωτερικού.
Για όσους συνδέονται στα συστήματα μας από το εξωτερικό από static IP, έχει γίνει πλέον σχετική πρόβλεψη ώστε να εξαιρεθούν της παραπάνω διαδικασίας και να μην επηρεάζονται.
Στην περίπτωση που συνδέεστε από δυναμική IP (εκτός Ελλάδος) και αντιμετωπίζετε προβλήματα σύνδεσης, παρακαλούμε όπως μας αποστείλετε την IP σας και τον ISP (Πάροχο Internet) που χρησιμοποιείτε με email στο telecoms@modulus.gr.

Τέλος, η modulus έχει προβεί σε ενημέρωση των αρμόδιων ρυθμιστικών αρχών καθώς και σε καταγγελία στη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για αναζήτηση τυχόν ποινικών ευθυνών.

----------


## jlian

Γνωρίζει κανένας τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με τη Modulus; Έπεσε κι αυτή θύμα της συμμορίας που έχει χτυπήσει μερικούς Ευρωπαϊκούς παρόχους;

----------


## stelakis1914

Λογικά είναι στην ίδια περίπτωση. Πριν από λίγες μέρες και ο internet provider HCN αντιμετώπισε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα.

----------


## pan.nl

Εμένα δε μου έχει έρθει κάποιο μήνυμα. Επίσης δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα (χρησιμοποιώ τον voips-ng server). Θα είναι πολύ κακό νέο αν μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση από ΙΡ εξωτερικού γενικώς. Ταξιδεύω συχνά και δε γίνεται κάθε φορά να τους ενημερώνω για την ΙΡ του εκάστοτε παρόχου. Ελπίζω να βρεθεί άλλη λύση.

----------


## griniaris

> Εμένα δε μου έχει έρθει κάποιο μήνυμα. Επίσης δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα (χρησιμοποιώ τον voips-ng server). Θα είναι πολύ κακό νέο αν μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση από ΙΡ εξωτερικού γενικώς. Ταξιδεύω συχνά και δε γίνεται κάθε φορά να τους ενημερώνω για την ΙΡ του εκάστοτε παρόχου. Ελπίζω να βρεθεί άλλη λύση.


Και σε μενα αρκετα νουμερα σε πολλες τοποθεσιες δεν παρουσιασαν κανενα προβλημα. 
Ουτε ενημερωση ηρθε.

Παντως για να λυσεις ενδεχομενο προβλημα με τις ΙΡ μπορεις να περνας την τηλεφωνια με VPN και να μην εχεις προβληματα.

----------


## astbox

Δεν είναι λύση αυτή γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να πέφτουν με endpoint που δεν κάνει vpn. Επίσης ποιος λέει ότι δεν θα κάνουν ddos την vpn υπηρεσία άρα ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## puntomania

2 τρανκ που έχω..το ένα με τον ng δεν εχει πρόβλημα..μόνο το αλλο

----------


## kostas500

[QUOTE=uncle_nontas;6800063]Επιβεβαιώνω. Το έλιωσα με επικοινωνία με τα σόγια, εξωτερικό κλπ. Όλα Rock solid
και τα καλαμπόκια

----------


## georgep138

> Δεν είναι λύση αυτή γιατί πολλοί μπορεί να πέφτουν με endpoint που δεν κάνει vpn. Επίσης ποιος λέει ότι δεν θα κάνουν ddos την vpn υπηρεσία άρα ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.


Σε παρακαλώ, αν μπορείς, να μας το πεις με πιο απλό τρόπο, για να το καταλάβουμε.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε παρακαλώ, αν μπορείς, να μας το πεις με πιο απλό τρόπο, για να το καταλάβουμε.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εννοεί πως όπως επιτίθενται στην πόρτα 5060 ή 5160 και πέφτει το σύμπαν, κάλιστα αν βάλει VPN Μπορούν να την πέφτουν και στην πόρτα του VPN.
Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ δηλαδή.

----------


## astbox

> Εννοεί πως όπως επιτίθενται στην πόρτα 5060 ή 5160 και πέφτει το σύμπαν, κάλιστα αν βάλει VPN Μπορούν να την πέφτουν και στην πόρτα του VPN.
> Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ δηλαδή.


Ναι αυτό εννοούσα. Πιο αναλυτικά, για το 1ο σκέλος της δημοσίευσης ότι οι περισσότερες συσκευές VoIP δεν υποστηρίζουν vpn σύνδεση οπότε αν έκανε χρήση μία τέτοιας προσέγγισης θα μιλούσαμε μόνο για softphones.
Επίσης πέρα από το softphone ο χρήστης θα πρέπει να τρέχει να συνδέεται πρώτα μέσω vpn και μετά να ανοίγει των client.
Τώρα εδώ μεταξύ μας καλά τα λέμε και είμαστε όλοι σε ένα βαθμό τεχνικά καταρτισμένοι, αντέ πες στον απλό user να κάνει τα παραπάνω.
Σχετικά με το 2ο κομμάτι, ναι ότι από την στιγμή που θα πρέπει να έχει ανοιχτή την πόρτα για να δέχεται vpn connections από οπουδήποτε πάλι είναι εκτεθειμένοι σε ddos.
Βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μπορούν να έχουν ένα server για το vpn και έναν άλλο για την τηλεφωνία να ρεγουλάρει κάπως το πράμα. Τέσπα κυρίως για το 1ο σκέλος της δημοσίευσης μου δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει.
Αυτό που κανονικά χρειάζονται είναι μπροστά από το sip server έναν sbc σαν sip firewall να κόβει ότι γίνεται. Λογικά κάτι θα έχουν στο νέο server για να μην είχε διακοπή στις υπηρεσίες.

----------


## netblues

Θες να πεις οτι ΔΕΝ εχουν sbc??? Απίθανο μου ακούγεται

----------


## zaras27

Επειδή θα πάω σε modulus πρέπει ν αλλάξω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή η βάζω κάποιο ανταπτορα ?

----------


## astbox

Κοίτα ο παλιός server έστελνε σαν user-agent στοιχεία από κάποιο παλιό freepbx, μάλλον elastix. Τώρα ο νέος στέλνει το λεκτικό modcom που ψάχνοντας είναι kamailio. Ίσως χρησιμοποιούν kamailio για sbc για να προστατέψουν το freepbx από πίσω.

----------


## griniaris

> Επειδή θα πάω σε modulus πρέπει ν αλλάξω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή η βάζω κάποιο ανταπτορα ?


Θα πας modulus ....  απο που ???  αν ησουν παλι σε voip παροχο ....  αλλαζεις μονο τις ρυθμισεις. 

Αν ησουν σε κλασσικο παροχο ( ιντερνετ-τηλεφωνο )  τοτε θα χρειαστεις ειτε : 

1) voip adapter , και θα βαλεις πανω του οποια συσκευη εχεις ή θελεις.


2) voip τηλεφωνικη συσκευη η οποια δουλευει αυτονομα μονο με ιντερνετ.

Αν κανεις φορητοτητα το νουμερο σου ...  αυτοματα θα διακοπει απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο ..οπως επισης και το ιντερνετ που ενδεχομενως ειχε .

----------


## netblues

> Κοίτα ο παλιός server έστελνε σαν user-agent στοιχεία από κάποιο παλιό freepbx, μάλλον elastix. Τώρα ο νέος στέλνει το λεκτικό modcom που ψάχνοντας είναι kamailio. Ίσως χρησιμοποιούν kamailio για sbc για να προστατέψουν το freepbx από πίσω.


 Ε ενταξει, sbc θεωρειται και αυτος. Ειναι αναγκη να τα σκασεις χοντρα για να λεγεται sbc? Παντως μου κανει εντυπωση οτι εφτασαν μεχρι εδω χωρις sbc και τον εβαλαν προσφατα.
η ephone πχ εχει sbc πανω απο 10 χρονια τωρα.

----------


## zaras27

> Θα πας modulus ....  απο που ???  αν ησουν παλι σε voip παροχο ....  αλλαζεις μονο τις ρυθμισεις. 
> 
> Αν ησουν σε κλασσικο παροχο ( ιντερνετ-τηλεφωνο )  τοτε θα χρειαστεις ειτε : 
> 
> 1) voip adapter , και θα βαλεις πανω του οποια συσκευη εχεις ή θελεις.
> 
> 
> 2) voip τηλεφωνικη συσκευη η οποια δουλευει αυτονομα μονο με ιντερνετ.
> 
> Αν κανεις φορητοτητα το νουμερο σου ...  αυτοματα θα διακοπει απο τον προηγουμενο παροχο ..οπως επισης και το ιντερνετ που ενδεχομενως ειχε .


Πάω από Cosmote σε Ιναλαν και Modulus 

Κρατάω τον αριθμό ή μπορεί κ ν αλλάξω θα δω .

Βάζω μόνο αντάπτορα και ειμαι οκ ή πρέπει να πάρω κ συσκευή (κι άλλα έξοδα...?)

----------


## BlueChris

> Πάω από Cosmote σε Ιναλαν και Modulus 
> 
> Κρατάω τον αριθμό ή μπορεί κ ν αλλάξω θα δω .
> 
> Βάζω μόνο αντάπτορα και ειμαι οκ ή πρέπει να πάρω κ συσκευή (κι άλλα έξοδα...?)


Θέλεις μια συσκευή με voip τηλεφωνία. Δεν νομίζω πως η inalan δίνει κάτι που να βγάζει αναλογική έξοδο (pots).
Ένα φτηνό siemens voip ασυρματο κάνει τη δουλειά μια χαρά.

----------


## georgep138

Τα ρούτερ που δίνει η ιναλαν, έχουν έξοδο ποτς.

----------


## BlueChris

> Τα ρούτερ που δίνει η ιναλαν, έχουν έξοδο ποτς.


A οκ δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα τότε, σορρυ δεν το ήξερα

----------


## jkoukos

Εξόσον γνωρίζω είναι κλειδωμένη η συσκευή και ρυθμίζει η ίδια η εταιρεία το VoIP μόνον αν γίνει ενεργοποίηση (νέα ή φορητότητα) του αριθμού από τις συνεργαζόμενες εταιρείες (Yuboto, Modulus, Intertelecom) και μέσω της Inalan.
Αν όμως η τηλεφωνία ενεργοποιηθεί εκτός Inalan (κατευθείαν με π.χ. τη Modulus), τότε δεν θα δουλέψει στην συσκευή της εταιρείας και θα χρειαστείς επιπλέον εξοπλισμό που ανέφερε παραπάνω ο griniaris.

----------


## kmpatra

> Τα ρούτερ που δίνει η ιναλαν, έχουν έξοδο ποτς.


Προφανως το δινει στην περίπτωση που το πακετο της ιναλαν περιλαμβάνει voip της modulus. Γιατί αν πάει αυτόνομα στην modulus εχοντας μονο ιντερνετ απο inalan,αν δεν κανω λάθος δίνουν ρουτερ χωρις δυνατότητα τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## griniaris

Το ρουτερ της ιναλαν εχει δυνατοτητες για VOIP. 

Απο εκει και περα...  αν κανει μαζι και την αιτηση για το τηλεφωνο , τα αναλαμβανουν ολα απο την εταιρεια. 

Αν παει ανεξαρτητα μονος του , ειτε θα πρεπει να αγορασει δικο του voip εξοπλισμο , ειτε να "παρακαλεσει" την ιναλαν να του περασει τους κωδικους της τηλεφωνιας.

----------


## Papados

Καλώ τους αριθμούς μου στην modulus και βγαίνει μήνυμα "ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει".
Εχει άλλος τέτοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> Καλώ τους αριθμούς μου στην modulus και βγαίνει μήνυμα "ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν υπάρχει".
> Εχει άλλος τέτοιο πρόβλημα?


Λειτουργούν κανονικά και οι τρείς που έχω. Είμαι στον καινούριο server ωστόσο (voips-ng)

----------


## astbox

Πρόβλημα σε πελάτη, δεν μπορώ να καλέσω τον αριθμό του. Το trunk φαίνεται register.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

> Πρόβλημα σε πελάτη, δεν μπορώ να καλέσω τον αριθμό του. Το trunk φαίνεται register.


Για να δεις αν είναι ή όχι θέμα της Modulus θα σου πρότεινα να κάνει εκτροπή σε κινητό από το my.modulus.gr και να δοκιμάσεις να ξανακαλέσεις. Αν βγει τότε μάλλον είναι θέμα με το trunk και όχι με τη Modulus.

----------


## Papados

οκ. επανήλθαν κανονικά τα τηλέφωνα.
Είμαι περίεργος το τι είχε συμβεί για να βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν υπάρχει ο αριθμός.

----------


## RpMz

Όσα σημεία έχω με Modulus είναι κάτω. Ούτε από Modulus σε Modulus δε μπορώ να κάνω κλήση.

----------


## Kitsakos

Κι εγώ έχω θέμα, οικιακός χρήστης. Εισερχόμενες καλεί μία φορά και κλείνει, εξερχόμενες γιοκ.

EDIT: δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά

----------


## griniaris

οσοι ειχατε προβλημα εισαστε στον voips-ng ή στον αλλο ?

----------


## RpMz

Εμένα όλα voips-ng.

----------


## Papados

εγω είμαι στο modulus.gr

----------


## astbox

O πελάτης επανήλθε μετά από δέκα λεπτά. Επίσης τον συγκεκριμένο του πέρασα πρόσφατα το trunk με την modulus, πήρα να ζητήσω κατευθείαν να μας περάσουν στον νέο server και με ενημέρωσαν ότι πλέον δεν υπάρχει παλιός και νέος server.
To voips.modulus.gr και το voips-ng καταλήγουν στον νέο server.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Εμένα πάντως κάνουν resolve σε διαφορετικές IP. Τώρα αν και οι 2 ip καταλήγουν στο ίδιο μηχάνημα αυτοί το ξέρουν.

Αυτό εμφανίζεται στο my.modulus.gr

----------


## nontasaggelis

Ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω και εγώ. Όλες οι γραμμές μου ξαφλφνικα δεν υπάρχουν!?!?!!??. ΔΕΝ ΠΆΜΕ ΚΑΛΆ!!

- - - Updated - - -

Αποκατασταθηκε μετα απο κανα 2ωρο!

----------


## apagal

Καλημερα παιδια. Πρεπει να κατι να κάνανε το βραδυ. Πεσαν ολα από τις 4.20 μέχρι τις 06.00

----------


## gvard

Τώρα δεν εμφανίζει το εν λόγω μήνυμα στο my.modulus.gr, βασικά δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα...

----------


## BlueChris

Κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις, υπομονή.

----------


## idet2

Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα ή κάπου που να μπορούμε να γραφτούμε ώστε να μας έρχονται ενημερώσεις όταν γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις κλπ.?

Έστω ένα email για να ξέρουμε ότι δε δουλεύει και να μην ψαχνόμαστε όλοι...

----------


## jlian

Δυστυχώς και σε μένα, ένα σωρό προβλήματα το τελευταίο διάστημα. Συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και τερματισμός κλήσεων σε τυχαίο χρόνο

----------


## k.m.

πολλα προβλήματα βλέπω. Οπότε τωρα ποιος ειναι ο πιο αξιοπιστός ?

----------


## netblues

Η αξιοπιστία ειναι πάντοτε σχετική. Ολοι έχουν τα θεματακια τους προσωρινά.
Οτι κιαν πουμε , παντα κατι μπορεί να συμβεί.

----------


## geioannou

τι εγινε ρε παιδια!!! τοσο καιρο ηταν σταθερα τα προγματα, τωρα που αποφασισα να κοιταξω και εγω προς αυτη την εταιρια αρχισαν τα προβληματα!!!
ενδιαφεριμαι για εναν φιλο που χρειαζεται ενα Voip αριθμο και κατεληξα στη MODULUS μιας και καιρο τωρα ηξερα οτι ειναι σταθερη.
Θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος δυο πραγματα.
- εχει καποιο συστημα οπως η omnivoice με εσωτερικα εξαψηφια ?
- το registration γινεται σε μια μονο συσκευη η μπορει να ειναι και σε δυο ?

----------


## nontasaggelis

Για τους εσωτερικούς αριθμούς μιλά μαζί τους. Όπως στην omni δεν γίνεται.
Διπλό registration τώρα με τον νέο σερβερ δεν γίνεται πια.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μην ανησυχείς τα προβλήματα -από τότε που πέρασε στο νέο server- είναι ελάχιστα. Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με την ακατανόμαστη που ανέφερες που είναι μόνο για να κάνεις δοκιμές.

- Όχι δεν έχει αντίστοιχο σύστημα με εξαψήφια. Αν σε ενδιαφέρουν οι δωρεάν κλήσεις, θα πρέπει να αποκτήσεις δεύτερο αριθμό. Οι κλήσεις μεταξύ αριθμών του δικτύου της είναι δωρεάν.
- Πρέπει να τους ζητήσεις να σου δημιουργήσουν τα 3 δωρεάν endpoints που έχεις δικαίωμα να έχεις. Αυτά έχουν διαφορετικά credentials και είναι ο τρόπος για να έχεις registration σε 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## geioannou

> Μην ανησυχείς τα προβλήματα -από τότε που πέρασε στο νέο server- είναι ελάχιστα. Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση με την ακατανόμαστη που ανέφερες που είναι μόνο για να κάνεις δοκιμές.
> 
> - Πρέπει να τους ζητήσεις να σου δημιουργήσουν τα 3 δωρεάν endpoints που έχεις δικαίωμα να έχεις. Αυτά έχουν διαφορετικά credentials και είναι ο τρόπος για να έχεις registration σε 3 διαφορετικές συσκευές ταυτόχρονα.


το οποιο ειναι κατω απο καποιο κόστος η ειναι δωρεαν ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Με κάθε γεωγραφικό αριθμό μπορείς να έχεις 3 δωρεάν endpoints για τις συσκευές σου. Τίποτα πέραν του ετήσιου κόστους των 15€.

----------


## giorgosthess

Εχω 2 μήνες που πήγα modulus και από τότε έχω να μπω στο freepbx. Ολα δουλεύουν ρολόι μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Kapnos

Modulus μέσω του πακέτου της Inalan μπορώ να έχω το account σε IP Phone δικό μου ή είναι bound με το router της Inalan?

----------


## BlueChris

> Modulus μέσω του πακέτου της Inalan μπορώ να έχω το account σε IP Phone δικό μου ή είναι bound με το router της Inalan?


Αν έχεις τα credentials λογικά κάνεις ότι θες.

----------


## stelakis1914

Είχε κάποιος πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες κλήσεις σήμερα; Με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να με καλέσουν το πρωί και τώρα που κάνω δοκιμές το διαπιστώνω κι εγώ.  :Mad:

----------


## DVader

> Είχε κάποιος πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες κλήσεις σήμερα; Με ενημέρωσαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να με καλέσουν το πρωί και τώρα που κάνω δοκιμές το διαπιστώνω κι εγώ.


Όχι μια χαρά είναι !

----------


## griniaris

me too. σε αρκετα νουμερα. 

Παλιοτερα ειχα τετοια θεματα και εφταιγαν οι πορτες . ειχε θεμα το ρουτερ τοτε. 
δουλευαν ολα σωστα και οποτε του "καπνιζε" σταματουσε.   
Με restart ολα ξαναδουλευε σωστα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και αναφέρω την αιτία που το προκάλεσε μήπως το αντιμετωπίσει και κάποιος άλλο μέλος.

Είχα συνδέσει προχθές μια συσκευή που διέθετα και είχε περασμένο έναν αριθμό με τα στοιχεία του παλιού server τους. Μόλις έκανε registration αυτή στον παλιό server, τίναξε στον αέρα όλες τις εισερχόμενες στους αριθμούς που έχω στην εταιρεία. 

Το πρόβλημα δεν το αντιλήφθηκα γρήγορα, διότι οι αριθμοί έκαναν κανονικά registration στο νέο server και είχα επίσης και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.

----------


## griniaris

ΕΞΕ-ρχομενες ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο να εχεις αν εγινε αυτο που περιγραφεις. 

στις ΕΙΣ-ερχομενες δημιουργηθηκε το προβλημα καθως δεν ηξεραν που να "πανε" λογω λαθους στις πορτες .

----------


## lbch

Καλησπέρα στο team, 
να ρωτήσω:Modulus, Yuboto, Intertelecom αυτό που αναφέρεται στο site της Inalan για "λεπτά τιμή/μήνα" αφορά και το εξωτερικό ή εκεί παίζει χρονοχρέωση?

----------


## stelakis1914

Για το τι μεταπωλεί μια τρίτη εταιρεία δεν μπορούμε να σου απαντήσουμε. Για την modulus εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις το κόστος κλήσεων. 

Καλύτερα κάνε την ερώτηση σου στο θέμα της inalan.

----------


## lbch

> Για το τι μεταπωλεί μια τρίτη εταιρεία δεν μπορούμε να σου απαντήσουμε. Για την modulus εδώ μπορείς να διαβάσεις το κόστος κλήσεων. 
> 
> Καλύτερα κάνε την ερώτηση σου στο θέμα της inalan.


ΘενκΓιου

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα στο team, 
> να ρωτήσω:Modulus, Yuboto, Intertelecom αυτό που αναφέρεται στο site της Inalan για "λεπτά τιμή/μήνα" αφορά και το εξωτερικό ή εκεί παίζει χρονοχρέωση?


Το γραφει.  για modulus + yuboto ειναι ελληνικα σταθερα.

Μονο στην intertelecom ειναι ΚΑΙ για ευρωπαικα ( ΕU ) σταθερα.

----------


## lbch

> Το γραφει.  για modulus + yuboto ειναι ελληνικα σταθερα.
> 
> Μονο στην intertelecom ειναι ΚΑΙ για ευρωπαικα ( ΕU ) σταθερα.


Δεν έχεις άδικο, ναι το είχα δει, περισσότερο έστειλα και για επιβεβαίωση! 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## stelakis1914

Πρόβλημα σήμερα με το registration. Είναι κάτω και η ιστοσελίδα τους. Είμαι ο μόνος (πάλι) που έχω πρόβλημα;

----------


## BlueChris

Όλα καλά εδώ 

modulus  31.177.60.75                                No         No             5060     OK (4 ms)

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Όλα good και εδώ. Τα site είναι κανονικά προσβάσιμα

----------


## BlueChris

Και σπίτι το ίδιο

Modulus211χχχχχχχ/sip:voips-ng.modulus.gr:5060          Modulus211χχχχχχχ  Registered
Modulus213χχχχχχχ/sip:voips-ng.modulus.gr:5060          Modulus213χχχχχχχ  Registered

Σπίτι είμαι με Wind και συνδέομαι με PJSip και στη δουλειά με vodafone και συνδέομαι με sip.

----------


## griniaris

> Πρόβλημα σήμερα με το registration. Είναι κάτω και η ιστοσελίδα τους. Είμαι ο μόνος (πάλι) που έχω πρόβλημα;


Μια απο τα ιδια και εδω. ολα registered χωρις κανενα προβλημα . οπως και στην σελιδα που μπηκα κανα δυο φορες σημερα το πρωι . 

κατι συμβαινει στο setup σου. θελει λιγο ψαξιμο .

----------


## BlueChris

> Πρόβλημα σήμερα με το registration. Είναι κάτω και η ιστοσελίδα τους. Είμαι ο μόνος (πάλι) που έχω πρόβλημα;


Δεν παίρνεις και ένα τηλ εκεί στην HCN να τους ρωτήσεις αν παίζει κάτι?

----------


## stelakis1914

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.

Εκεί στην HCN έχω εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα και παλεύω να το λύσω. Ξεκίνησα με αλλαγές DNS χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στα trunks της modulus. 

Όταν χρησιμοποιώ mobile data έχω κανονικά registration στο trunk της modulus. Όταν το γυρίσω όμως στην HCN αυτό χάνεται.

----------


## griniaris

> Δεν παίρνεις και ένα τηλ εκεί στην HCN να τους ρωτήσεις αν παίζει κάτι?


Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι απο τον παροχο.  ειδικα αν εχει το ubi , καπου κατι ειναι λαθος ρυθμισμενο.

edit : εχεις στημενο Load balance με 2 διαφορετικα gateway ? 
θα πρεπει να ρυθμισεις να βγαινει μονο απο την μια συνδεση το voip. καπου υπαρχει ασσυμετρια στην αποστολη και ληψη πακετων προφανως.

----------


## BlueChris

> Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση.
> 
> Εκεί στην HCN έχω εντοπίσει το πρόβλημα και παλεύω να το λύσω. Ξεκίνησα με αλλαγές DNS χωρίς να αλλάξει κάτι στα trunks της modulus. 
> 
> Όταν χρησιμοποιώ mobile data έχω κανονικά registration στο trunk της modulus. Όταν το γυρίσω όμως στην HCN αυτό χάνεται.


Δρομολόγησης θα είναι το πρόβλημα οπότε το DNS δεν βοηθάει κάπου. Πάρε τηλ και κυνήγα τους.. επίσης βάλε και ένα pingplotter και χτύπα συνέχεια την modulus πχ να έχεις και στατιστικά να τους πεις.

----------


## stelakis1914

Έχω ενημερώσει την τεχνική υποστήριξη της HCN να ελέγξουν για το πρόβλημα. Περιμένω νεότερη ενημέρωση. 

Να απαντήσω επίσης στο παραπάνω ερώτημα ότι δεν έχω στημένο setup που να βγαίνει από δυο gateways. Στις ρυθμίσεις του router δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Το πρωί γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στο κεντρικό δίκτυο της HCN (όπως μας ενημέρωσαν) και αυτό λογικά προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα. 


*Spoiler:*




			PING modulus.gr (185.73.43.8): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
Request timeout for icmp_seq 6
Request timeout for icmp_seq 7
Request timeout for icmp_seq 8
Request timeout for icmp_seq 9
Request timeout for icmp_seq 10
Request timeout for icmp_seq 11
Request timeout for icmp_seq 12
Request timeout for icmp_seq 13
Request timeout for icmp_seq 14
Request timeout for icmp_seq 15
Request timeout for icmp_seq 16
Request timeout for icmp_seq 17
Request timeout for icmp_seq 18
Request timeout for icmp_seq 19
Request timeout for icmp_seq 20
Request timeout for icmp_seq 21
Request timeout for icmp_seq 22
Request timeout for icmp_seq 23
Request timeout for icmp_seq 24

----------


## griniaris

> Έχω ενημερώσει την τεχνική υποστήριξη της HCN να ελέγξουν για το πρόβλημα. Περιμένω νεότερη ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Να απαντήσω επίσης στο παραπάνω ερώτημα ότι δεν έχω στημένο setup που να βγαίνει από δυο gateways. Στις ρυθμίσεις του router δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Το πρωί γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στο κεντρικό δίκτυο της HCN (όπως μας ενημέρωσαν) και αυτό λογικά προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα.


Ενταξει τοτε. απλα ανεφερες οτι χρησιμοποιησες  mobile data και υπεθεσα οτι εχεις καποιο 3-4G gateway σαν εφεδρικο . 

Ας ελπισουμε να ξεμπερδεψεις με αυτο το προβλημα. 

Ας γυρισουμε λοιπον στο θεμα μας με την Modulus.. 

Ειναι κι αλλοι που τους εχουν ερθει 3 σετ user-pass για 3 ταυτοχρονα registration  σε διαφορετικες συσκευες ? 
πριν απο κανα μηνα εγινε η πιο προσφατη φορητοτητα και ηρθαν αυτα.  πιο παλια μονο ενα σετ ερχοταν.

----------


## stelakis1914

> Ειναι κι αλλοι που τους εχουν ερθει 3 σετ user-pass για 3 ταυτοχρονα registration  σε διαφορετικες συσκευες ? 
> πριν απο κανα μηνα εγινε η πιο προσφατη φορητοτητα και ηρθαν αυτα.  πιο παλια μονο ενα σετ ερχοταν.


Στην τελευταία φορητότητα μου που έγινε στις 06/10/20 χρειάστηκε να τα ζητήσω. Όπως και στις δυο προηγούμενες, μου είχαν στείλει στοιχεία μόνο για ένα τερματικό.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχω ενημερώσει την τεχνική υποστήριξη της HCN να ελέγξουν για το πρόβλημα. Περιμένω νεότερη ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Να απαντήσω επίσης στο παραπάνω ερώτημα ότι δεν έχω στημένο setup που να βγαίνει από δυο gateways. Στις ρυθμίσεις του router δεν άλλαξε κάτι. Το πρωί γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στο κεντρικό δίκτυο της HCN (όπως μας ενημέρωσαν) και αυτό λογικά προκάλεσε το πρόβλημα. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν βλέπω κάποιο θέμα εδώ


```
Pinging 185.73.43.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=56
Reply from 185.73.43.8: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 185.73.43.8:
    Packets: Sent = 12, Received = 12, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 8ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 8ms
Control-C
```

----------


## stelakis1914

Επιστρέφω με νεότερα αφού το πρόβλημα πριν από λίγο λύθηκε.

Το πρωί ο internet provider που χρησιμοποιώ (HCN) εκτελούσε εκτεταμένες εργασίες στο δίκτυο του με συνέπεια να μην αποκρίνεται το κέντρο μου. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό και με την προσπάθεια σύνδεσης από το κινητό μου σε διαφορετική πόρτα, ώθησε την modulus να κάνει ban την ΙΡ μου και να μην έχω πρόσβαση ούτε στην ιστοσελίδα τους! 

Τα κάπως ασυνήθιστα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα τις τελευταίες ημέρες, δεν αλλάζουν την καλή εικόνα που έχω για την εταιρεία. Μπορεί να προέκυψαν από κάποιες ιδιοτροπίες που αυτή έχει αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Καλό είναι να τα αναφέρουμε στο θέμα ώστε αν τα αντιμετωπίσουν και άλλα μέλη να μπορέσουν να βρουν γρήγορα την λύση

----------


## BlueChris

> Επιστρέφω με νεότερα αφού το πρόβλημα πριν από λίγο λύθηκε.
> 
> Το πρωί ο internet provider που χρησιμοποιώ (HCN) εκτελούσε εκτεταμένες εργασίες στο δίκτυο του με συνέπεια να μην αποκρίνεται το κέντρο μου. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό και με την προσπάθεια σύνδεσης από το κινητό μου σε διαφορετική πόρτα, ώθησε την modulus να κάνει ban την ΙΡ μου και να μην έχω πρόσβαση ούτε στην ιστοσελίδα τους! 
> 
> Τα κάπως ασυνήθιστα προβλήματα που αντιμετώπισα τις τελευταίες ημέρες, δεν αλλάζουν την καλή εικόνα που έχω για την εταιρεία. Μπορεί να προέκυψαν από κάποιες ιδιοτροπίες που αυτή έχει αλλά μπορεί και όχι. Καλό είναι να τα αναφέρουμε στο θέμα ώστε αν τα αντιμετωπίσουν και άλλα μέλη να μπορέσουν να βρουν γρήγορα την λύση


Έβαζες λάθος password? Γιατί έχω κάνει όργια και δεν με banaran ποτέ.

----------


## stelakis1914

Μου καταλογίζουν ότι το μεσημέρι προσπάθησα να κάνω registration στην πόρτα 6 του server τους παρότι δεν είχα registration από το πρωί στο κέντρο μου.

Το μεσημέρι έκανα κάποιες προσπάθειες σύνδεσης από το κινητό μέσω του zoiper και τότε πιθανότατα δημιουργήθηκε το θέμα που ανέφεραν. Επειδή η απάντηση τους δεν ήταν τόσο ξεκάθαρη έχω ανάμικτα συναισθήματα.

----------


## Giama

> Ειναι κι αλλοι που τους εχουν ερθει 3 σετ user-pass για 3 ταυτοχρονα registration  σε διαφορετικες συσκευες ? 
> πριν απο κανα μηνα εγινε η πιο προσφατη φορητοτητα και ηρθαν αυτα.  πιο παλια μονο ενα σετ ερχοταν.


Σε φορητότητα τέλος Απριλίου 2020 στην τηλεφωνική ενημέρωση μου είπαν ότι θα λάβω 3 σετ user-pass όπως και έγινε.

----------


## geioannou

πως ακριβως λειτουργουν τα endpoints ?
εννοω, ειναι για να μπορει ενας χρηστης να εχει τον αριθμο του σε παραπανω μια συσκευές η μπορει να επικοινωνει και μεσω endpoints μεταξυ τους?
και αν μπορει πως γινεται αυτο? θεωρείται εσωτερικη κληση και δεν λαμβανει υπ'οψην του το δεκαψήφιο.

----------


## skoupas

Τα endpoints έχουν το νόημα να έχεις την υπηρεσία σε περισσότερες από μια συσκευές. Μία στο κινητό, μία σε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο πχ και μια άλλη όπου θέλεις. Αν πάρεις τον δεκαψήφιο αριθμό σου από το ένα άκρο χτυπάει και στις άλλες συσκευές και μιλάς. Χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.

----------


## geioannou

αυτο σημαίνει οτι και οταν εχεις και οποιαδηποτε εισερχομενη απο καπου, παλι θα χτυπησει σε ολες τις συσκευες ?

----------


## skoupas

Παντού.

----------


## geioannou

οποτε για να μιλησεις σε αλλο endpoint η λογικη ειναι να καλεσεις τον εαυτο σου!!

- - - Updated - - -

σεταρα σε δυο συσκευες απο ενα endpoint και καλεσα τον αριθμο και δεν κουδουνισε σε καμια. εκλεισα το ενα endpoint και ξανα καλεσα και κουδουνισε κανονικα η μια! για να κουδουνιζουν και οι δυο θελει καποια ρύθμιση ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Καμία ξεχωριστή ρύθμιση. Όσα endpoints έχεις ρυθμίσει, τόσα πρέπει να κουδουνίσουν.

----------


## geioannou

ναι τωρα λειτουργει σωστα. ισως ηθελε λιγη ωρα...
τα password που δωσαν για τον καθε λογαριασμο μπορω να τα αλλαξω η δεν αλλαζουν! ρωταω γιατι δεν εχω βρει πουθενα τετοιο πεδιο!

----------


## stelakis1914

Όχι δεν αλλάζουν τα passwords, ισχυρίζονται ότι έρχονται αυτοματοποιημένα από το σύστημα τους.

----------


## geioannou

καλα και αυτο ειναι αποτρεπτικο στο να αλλαξουν !!
))

σε αυτο ειναι φαουλ!!

----------


## skoupas

Σε 2 συσκευές θέλει 2 διαφορετικά endpoints. Σε 2 συσκευές με το ίδιο endpoint δημιουργεί θέματα. Πάρε και στην εξυπηρέτηση αν έχεις θέμα, θα σου δώσουν οδηγίες.

----------


## astbox

Άπειρο lag κανείς σήμερα ή μόνος μου

185.73.43.250                               No         No             5060     OK (1047 ms)
185.73.43.250                               No         No             5060     OK (1154 ms)
185.73.43.250                               No         No             5060     OK (1046 ms)

----------


## Papados

στα 16ms είμαι.

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Μια χαρά και εδώ από Hetzner Γερμανία.

----------


## Panagioths

9ms από OTE vdsl "fiber"

----------


## astbox

Οκ, θενκ γιου μάλλον κάποιο ρακουν έχει μπει στο δίκτυο και βλέπει youtube.  :Laughing:

----------


## DVader

> Οκ, θενκ γιου μάλλον κάποιο ρακουν έχει μπει στο δίκτυο και βλέπει youtube.


Κόφτο και εσύ ντεεε  :Razz:

----------


## astbox

Δεν είμαι εγώ admin του δικτύου μωρέ, ε και τελικά έχει θέμα η γραμμή, κλειδώνει στα 30Μbps (λογικά vdsl από το αστικό) αλλά PPPoE προφιλ στα κατάβαθα 3Mbps Down, τιπτας πάνω και πινγκ στο θεό.

----------


## Papados

Σημερα εχω πολυ κακη ποιότητα ήχου στις κλήσεις σε σημείο να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία.
Εχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα?

----------


## griniaris

> Σημερα εχω πολυ κακη ποιότητα ήχου στις κλήσεις σε σημείο να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία.
> Εχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα?


Απο τις 9 μεχρι και τωρα εχω μιλησει αρκετες φορες με περισσοτερα απο 6 νουμερα modulus. 

Κανενα προβλημα σε ολα .

----------


## BlueChris

> Σημερα εχω πολυ κακη ποιότητα ήχου στις κλήσεις σε σημείο να μην είναι δυνατή η επικοινωνία.
> Εχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα?


Tωρα που το λές, πήρα μαγαζί φίλο που ξέρω ότι έχει Modulus και για τα πρώτα 15sec είχαμε διακοπές στην επικοινωνία... μετά έφτιαξε αλλά ήταν σαν να είχε θέμα το QoS του και του έκανα κήρυγμα να αλλάξει router κλπ... αυτό εννοείς από ποιότητα ήχου? διακοπές?

----------


## Papados

ναι αυτό. σαν να μη εφτανε το bandwith ενα πράγμα. τωρα εχει στρώσει.

- - - Updated - - -

Πάλι τα ίδια σημερα. Διακοπές στον ήχο

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΝΑΙ, το παρατηρησα και εγω, και ψαχνομουν για την γραμμη και το συγχρονισμο!

----------


## Papados

οχι η γραμμή είναι οκ και σημερα και εχτες. Μεχρι που εκλεισα και όλους τους υπολογιστες για να ειμαι 1000% σίγουρος οτι δεν κατεβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, ισχυει οτι δεν μπορουμε να καλεσουμε 3ψηφια-5ψηφια νουμερα μεσω VOIP παροχου ? ρωταω εδω γιατι με ενδιαφερει η Modulus βεβαια μεσω της ιναλαν με προπληρωμενο πακετο, ισως και να ισχυει κατι διαφορετικο, εχω ρωτησει και στο θεμα της ηδη.

----------


## thourios

Δοκίμασα στην omnivoice που παλιότερα είχε πρόβλημα. Τριψήφια παίρνεις άνετα. Για άλλα δεν δοκίμασα. να κοιτάξεις και τον τιμοκατάλογο αν παίρνεις πενταψήφια.
Κάποιες φορές οι τιμές είναι τελείως διαφορετικές από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δοκίμασα στην omnivoice που παλιότερα είχε πρόβλημα. Τριψήφια παίρνεις άνετα. Για άλλα δεν δοκίμασα. να κοιτάξεις και τον τιμοκατάλογο αν παίρνεις πενταψήφια.
> Κάποιες φορές οι τιμές είναι τελείως διαφορετικές από εταιρεία σε εταιρεία.


καπου διαβασα οτι με voip παροχους ανεξαρτητους απο το ιντερνετ, οχι σαν cosmote πχ που εχει voip, οτι δεν παιρνεις τετοια, δεν θυμαμαι που το ειδα ομως γιαυτο ρωταω.
Δειχνει οτι παιρνεις μερικα αλλα δεν τα εχει ολα. Λεω αν μπορεις να καλεσεις οχι για τις χρεωσεις.

----------


## griniaris

> καπου διαβασα οτι με voip παροχους ανεξαρτητους απο το ιντερνετ, οχι σαν cosmote πχ που εχει voip, οτι δεν παιρνεις τετοια, δεν θυμαμαι που το ειδα ομως γιαυτο ρωταω.
> Δειχνει οτι παιρνεις μερικα αλλα δεν τα εχει ολα. Λεω αν μπορεις να καλεσεις οχι για τις χρεωσεις.


Μπορεις να δεις αναλυτικα ολα τα τηλεφωνα (οσα ψηφια και να εχουν) καθως επισης και τη χρεωση , στη σελιδα  *Κόστος Κλήσεων* (κατω-κατω) . 

Αν κανεις κλικ πανω στον *ΚΩΔΙΚΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗΣ*  σου αλλαζει την ταξινομηση . αν κανεις 2 φορες "κλικ" θα σου φερει τα αποτελεσματα ξεκινωντας απο το 1ο ψηφιο μετρωντας απο το 1 μεχρι το 9 .  μετα απο το 2ο ψηφιο παλι απο το 1 εως το 9 κλπ κλπ   οπως γινεται και στα dialplan δηλαδη. ειναι πολυ ευκολο.

Οποτε ξεκιναει πχ απο το 100 της αστυνομιας και ανεβαινουν τα νουμερα.   Εκει θα βρεις ολα οσα εχεις απορια αν μπορεις να τα καλεσεις. 

Το αν εχεις προπληρωμενο χρονο μεσω ιναλαν και αν θα "τραβαει" απο εκει...  μονο με απευθειας μυνημα ή τηλεφωνημα στην εταιρια νομιζω θα στο απαντησουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπερα, μου απαντησε η ιναλαν στο θεμα της οτι ΔΕΝ περιλαμβανονται στα προπληρωμενα πακετα και πρεπει να αγοραζεις με χρηματα χρονο ομιλιας!!!
Απαπα μακρια, adsl 2play και pstn αγαπη μου με ολα απεριοριστα εκτος διεθνη....

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπερα, μου απαντησε η ιναλαν στο θεμα της οτι ΔΕΝ περιλαμβανονται στα προπληρωμενα πακετα και πρεπει να αγοραζεις με χρηματα χρονο ομιλιας!!!
> Απαπα μακρια, adsl 2play και pstn αγαπη μου με ολα απεριοριστα εκτος διεθνη....


Μα σε καμίας εταιρίας τα δωρεάν λεπτά δεν περιλαμβάνονται πενταψήφια. Τι σου κάνει εντύπωση από την απάντηση της inalan?  :What..?:

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Καλησπερα, μου απαντησε η ιναλαν στο θεμα της οτι ΔΕΝ περιλαμβανονται στα προπληρωμενα πακετα και πρεπει να αγοραζεις με χρηματα χρονο ομιλιας!!!
> Απαπα μακρια, adsl 2play και pstn αγαπη μου με ολα απεριοριστα εκτος διεθνη....


Νικηφόρε, τα 5ψηφια όσο ήμουν cyta & ote, επίσης ήσαντο εκτός προπληρωμενων και χρεωνοσουν έξτρα, κ μάλιστα αρκετά.

----------


## Sovjohn

Τα 5ψήφια και τα 801 κτλ είναι εκτός απεριόριστων λεπτών ομιλίας παντού. Γι' αυτό και έχουν φθίνει αρκετά σε χρήση τα τελευταία χρόνια, γιατί κάποτε τα 5ψήφια τα χρησιμοποιούσαν για να είναι εύκολα στη μνήμη, αλλά πλέον όλα τα 18ΧΧΧ και 13ΧΧΧ τα αποφεύγει ο καλών γιατί μπορεί να έχουν "απλή χρέωση" αλλά αυτή η "απλή χρέωση" είναι αρκετά υπέρογκη σε όλα τα πακέτα, για αριθμούς που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στα απεριόριστα. Αν υπολογίσετε ότι ο κάθε αριθμός από αυτούς έχει και ετήσιο τέλος χρήσης πολλών χιλιάδων €, βλέπετε γιατί πλέον έχουν φθίνει και δε χρησιμοποιούνται ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## k.m.

απλά μπορει ανα εταιρια και νουμερο μπορεί να διαφερουν αρκετα οι χρεωσεις.

πχ το 1555 (ΕΦΚΑ) που στον οτε ειναι αστική κληση και εδω ειναι 0.22/λεπτο

χθες πηρα που ηθελα, 15 λεπτα αναμονη και 10 κληση.

τελικά πηρα απο τη σταθερη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tmltd

Η modulus είναι down στο PBX της εταιρεία που δουλεύω αλλά και στην σύνδεση του σπιτιού μου (Registration rejected βλέπω στο PBX. SIP trunk register failed). Έχει άλλος πρόβλημα ?
Στην εργασία κύκλωμα internet Cosmote & στο σπίτι INALAN. Και τα δύο χρησιμοποιούν τον voips-ng.modulus.gr

----------


## griniaris

Εχει κανεις θεματα το τελευταιο μισαωρο ?  17:00 και μετα ? 

3 νουμερακια σε διθαφορετικους χωρους ... χωρις register   :Thinking:

----------


## GiwrgosNT

Ναι κάτω και σε εμένα.

----------


## apagal

Ναι παιδιά και εμένα κάτω είναι

----------


## tmltd

Τώρα που κοιτάζω τα logs του PBX στην εργασία το ίδιο είχε συμβεί από τις 07-03-2021 11:42:34 AM έως 07-03-2021 12:57:34 PM και σήμερα από τις 08-03-2021 05:27:47 PM σε 3 νούμερα στο PBX στην εργασία και σε 1 ένα στο σπίτι μου. Είναι DOWN ακόμα.....

----------


## blueice

και το website τους είναι down, οπότε μάλλον κάποιο γενικό πρόβλημα

----------


## BlueChris

EDIT: Ακυρο... την calling credit Κοιταζα

και σπίτι και στη δουλειά όλα down είναι

----------


## griniaris

Τελεια....  Δευτερα απογευμα ειναι....  ωρα να σχολασουμε νωρις σημερα.  :ROFL:  

Ειμαι περιεργος να μαθω τι εγινε. Αν μαθει κανεις ας ποσταρει.

----------


## apagal

Μόλις μου ήρθε επαναφορά από το ναγιος

----------


## griniaris

registered , αλλα χωρις κλησεις.  :Wink:   bummer

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόλις μου ήρθε επαναφορά από το ναγιος


σου δουλευει κανονικα ? η απλα εκανε register ?

EDIT : μολις επανηλθαν ολα . 18:33

----------


## puntomania

και σε μένα down ηταν...

----------


## haris_led

Έχει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα τώρα; δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο site τους (modulus.gr). Το my.modulus.gr δουλεύει. Το τηλέφωνο δεν κάνει register.

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Έχει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα τώρα; δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο site τους (modulus.gr). Το my.modulus.gr δουλεύει. Το τηλέφωνο δεν κάνει register.


Kαι εμενα το ιδιο!

----------


## haris_led

Φαίνεται να έφτιαξε τώρα.

----------


## puntomania

είχα και εγώ θέμα στον voips.modulus.gr:6050 ενώ ο ...ng δούλευε κανονικά.

----------


## theopan

Δίνω σε ένα Fritz 7530 ίντερνετ μέσω καλωδίου LAN που μου φέρνει Inalan. Έχω σετάρει στο fritz τον αριθμό μου στη Modulus. Μέχρι την Παρασκευή δούλευε κανονικά και απροβλημάτιστα. Κάτι συνέβη και από το Σάββατο δεν κάνει με κανέναν τρόπο register το voip. Δοκίμασα ό,τι μπορούσα να σκεφτώ, restart, factory reset, έφερα παλιότερο backup ρυθμίσεων που είχα, έκανα update και στην 7.25. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Στο log καταγράφει: "Registration of internet telephone number ([number]) failed. Reason for error: DNS error". Το -πολύ- περίεργο είναι ότι με το 2ο τερματικό (σετ κωδικών) που δίνει η Modulus το οποίο έχω σετάρει στο κινητό μου στο Grandstream Wave κάνει register κανονικά όταν είμαι συνδεδεμένος στο wifi του fritz. Επίσης το νούμερό μου στο fritz κάνει register κανονικά αν του δώσω internet ασύρματα (και μέσω LAN από όσο δοκίμασα πριν λίγο) από μια adsl Wind που έχω στον κάτω όροφο. Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει έχει ιδέα κανείς;

Υ.Γ. Δοκίμασα και αλλαγή DNS στο fritz με primary τον cloudflare και secondary τον google.Έχω μπερδευτεί με τόσα που έχω προσπαθήσει αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν αλλάξω dns εκτός του voip της Modulus που δεν συνδεόταν δεν είχα και ίντερνετ σε μια smart TV ενώ όλα τα άλλα, σερφάρισμα, downloading, email κλπ. δούλευαν κανονικά από το PC μου με καλώδιο. 
Υ.Γ.2: άκυρο το παραπάνω. Δουλεύει κανονικά η smart TV. Παραμένει το πρόβλημα για 3η μέρα στο registration της Modulus.

----------


## griniaris

Μου ακουγεται σαν προβλημα του ftitz , ή της συνδεσμολογιας-ρυθμισεων .

Εφοσον σου κανει register κανονικα στο grandstream δεν πρεπει να ειναι προβλημα της modulus.

Παλιοτερα που ειχα inalan νομιζv ειχαν τους   162.159.24.202  +  162.159.25.156   για DNS . Για δοκιμασε να δεις τι κανει. 

Αλλιως θα πρεπει να δεις ειτε σε ιναλαν ειτε σε fritz το προβλημα.

----------


## stelakis1914

Στείλε ένα email στην Modulus να σου πουν τι πρόβλημα εμφανίζεται σε αυτούς. Έτσι θα αποφύγεις την δημιουργία σεναριών και θα εστιάσεις εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## theopan

Και τηλέφωνο είχα πάρει και e-mail τους έστειλα. Σήμερα το πρωί με κάλεσε τεχνικός της Modulus και μετά από 40 λεπτά κλήση στο κινητό και πρόσβαση -με anydesk- που του έδωσα για να ψάξει το interface του fritz κατέληξε να μου προτείνει να κάνω restart το ρούτερ της Inalan. Υποστήριξε ότι κάποιο UDP session μάλλον είχε κολλήσει. Έφευγε το request για τη σύνδεση από το Fritz (έτσι έδειχνε το log) αλλά δεν έφτανε ποτέ στη Modulus. Έκανα restart και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε! Το πάλεψε πολύ το παλληκάρι μπορώ να πω και μπράβο του.

Υ.Γ. Δεν έκανα εξαρχής -παρά το ότι το υποψιάστηκα- restart το huawei της Inalan γιατί δεν έχω εγώ άμεση πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Και ήταν και αυτό το περίεργο που συνδεόταν κανονικά η Modulus μέσω του κινητού...

----------


## dogganos

Παίδες επειδή ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω modulus, παίζει να υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός ότι τους δηλώνεις IP διεύθυνση για να κάνεις sip register;

----------


## BlueChris

> Παίδες επειδή ετοιμάζομαι να βάλω modulus, παίζει να υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός ότι τους δηλώνεις IP διεύθυνση για να κάνεις sip register;


Ευρώπη τουλάχιστον δεν παίζει τέτοιο θέμα γιατί είχα σηκώσει δοκιμαστικά freepbx στη Γερμανία και έκανε register.

----------


## RpMz

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι η σύνδεση σου να μην βγαίνει από cgnat ip.

----------


## jkoukos

Είσαι σίγουρος; Σε δικιά μου περίπτωση, μια χαρά έκανε registration (στην Omnivoice) όταν με είχαν βάλει πίσω από SGNAT.
Γενικά πίσω από ΝΑΤ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την εξερχόμενη επικοινωνία. Μόνο σε εισερχόμενη εμφανίζεται, δηλαδή όταν εμείς τρέχουμε κάποιες υπηρεσίες και θέλουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές από άλλο δίκτυιο. Και η σύνδεση με την Modulus είναι εξερχόμενη.

----------


## netblues

H omnivoice ως αναφορα και μονο, ειναι λογος να ψαχτεις περισσοτερο :P

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic


		Για την δουλειά που προορίζεται, δεν έχω θέμα και την κάνει μια χαρά. Αν είχα περισσότερες απαιτήσεις, θα άλλαζε το θέμα.

----------


## RpMz

> Είσαι σίγουρος; Σε δικιά μου περίπτωση, μια χαρά έκανε registration (στην Omnivoice) όταν με είχαν βάλει πίσω από SGNAT.
> Γενικά πίσω από ΝΑΤ δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με την εξερχόμενη επικοινωνία. Μόνο σε εισερχόμενη εμφανίζεται, δηλαδή όταν εμείς τρέχουμε κάποιες υπηρεσίες και θέλουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές από άλλο δίκτυιο. Και η σύνδεση με την Modulus είναι εξερχόμενη.


Registration και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έκανε κανονικά (όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες), αλλά στις εισερχόμενες τρώγαμε πόρτα. 

Γυρίσαμε σε Public ip και δούλεψε κανονικά.

----------


## jkoukos

Περίεργο! Από την στιγμή που έχει γίνει registration, server και client μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν αμφίδρομα.
Εκτός αν ο δικός σου client έπαιζε πίσω από τον δικό σου Router, όποτε ήταν σε 2πλό ΝΑΤ, που είναι λογικό να εμφανίζεται πρόβλημα. Σε μένα ο client έπαιζε στον δικό μου Router.

- - - Updated - - -

Ωστόσο, σε κάθε περίπτωση υπάρχει λύση με χρήση STUN Server (stun.modulus.gr), που απλά προσθέτει μερικά ms στην απόκριση.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Registration και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έκανε κανονικά (όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες), αλλά στις εισερχόμενες τρώγαμε πόρτα. 
> 
> Γυρίσαμε σε Public ip και δούλεψε κανονικά.


καλησπερα, αν ηταν ετσι τοτε τα καρτοκινητα δεν θα μπορουσαν να κανουν registration σε voip παροχο μεσω καποιου προγραμματος sip client, ΟΛΑ τα καρτοκινητα και με παγιες συνδεσεις εαν δεν ζητηθει public ip ειναι πισω απο ΝΑΤ.
Παρολαυτα δεν εχω ακομα τουλαχιστον για να τσεκαρω, ειναι ομως πολυ πιθανον να παω σε Modulus μεσω της Inalan, γιατι θελω προπληρωμενο πακετο και να διακοψω την adsl.
Εγω οπως εχω δει αλλα και γνωριζω οταν ειμαστε πισω απο ΝΑΤ μονο με δικες μας υπηρεσιες εχει θεμα που θελουν καποια υπηρεσια DDNS και δεν παιζει φυσικα. Σε αλλα πραγματα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.
Δλδ δεν δουλευουν πχ καμερες, vpn servers και γενικα οτι θελει ddns.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπερα, υπαρχουν πουθενα οι ρυθμισεις για modulus στον asterisk αλλα απο κονσολα? οχι γραφικο freePBX που εχει στην σελιδα της.
Αν εχει δει κανεις πουθενα ας γραψει. Thanks!

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπερα, υπαρχουν πουθενα οι ρυθμισεις για modulus στον asterisk αλλα απο κονσολα? οχι γραφικο freePBX που εχει στην σελιδα της.
> Αν εχει δει κανεις πουθενα ας γραψει. Thanks!


..ακόμα με κονσόλα ρε Νικηφόρε...  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

> ..ακόμα με κονσόλα ρε Νικηφόρε...


Καλημερα, ναι καλυτερη ειναι....
Ο αστερισκ μου ειναι πανω σε linux nas server και δεν εχει γραφικο απο εκει βασικα γιαυτο, τα ποιο πολλα χρονια ηταν σε Openwrt, εκει ειχε αλλιωτικο γραφικο μεσω luci-app.
Αλλα ετσι εχω μαθει κιολας με τα χρονια εχει περασει απο πολλα μηχανηματα με αυτον τον τροπο.
Πολυ ποιο δυσκολο μου φαινεται απο γραφικο πρεπει να τα κανω ολα απο την αρχη και πανε πολλααααααα χρονια απο τοτε που ειχα γραφικο με Trixbox, επανω σε pc με ide to cd adaptor και σε καρτα 133Χ CF 8GB.
Λογικα το setup πρεπει να ειναι σαν των awmn voip servers που εχω.

- - - Updated - - -

Απο την σελιδα της modulus για freePBX αν και εχει το βασικο που θα βοηθησει :
https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...4%CF%81%CE%BF/

----------


## stelakis1914

Ενημέρωση μέσω email

_Το Σάββατο 03/04/2021, και κατά το διάστημα 01:00 - 07:00 προγραμματίζουμε μία σημαντική αναβάθμιση των υποδομών μας στο πλαίσιο της διαρκούς μας προσπάθειας για την παροχή ποιοτικότερων υπηρεσιών. Για τους περισσότερους από εσάς, η αλλαγή αυτή δεν θα επηρεάσει τον τρόπο με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιείτε τις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας της modulus, ούτε αναμένεται να απαιτηθεί κάποια ενέργεια από την πλευρά σας.
Στην περίπτωση ωστόσο που παρατηρήσετε οποιαδήποτε δυσλειτουργία, προχωρήστε προληπτικά στην επανεκκίνηση του εξοπλισμού σας και αν το πρόβλημα παραμένει, επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας τηλεφωνικά ή μέσω email όλο το 24ωρο.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, πρόκειται να αλλάξει η IP του SIP Server voips-ng.modulus.gr , καθώς επίσης να προστεθεί η μέθοδος SRV Lookup για το DNS resolution.

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να έχετε στον δικτυακό και τηλεφωνικό σας εξοπλισμό, μπορείτε να βρείτε στο σχετικό άρθρο, καθώς επίσης και στις οδηγίες παραμετροποίησης του εξοπλισμού σας στο Κέντρο Βοήθειας._

----------


## stelakis1914

Το restart σε freepbx επιβάλλεται γιατί δεν λειτουργούσαν οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις παρότι τα trunks ήταν registered. Μετά από το restart όλα εντάξει!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, μηπως καποιο καλο παιδι με modulus σε asterisk μπορει να μου δειξει στο extensions.conf τα περιοχομενα, κρυβοντας οτι ειναι κρισιμο γιατι δεν καταφερνω να εχω εισερχομενες?
Εχω μεσω της ιναλαν μου εχουν δωσει κωδικους (η Modulus) για 2 χρηστες, τον 1ο τον εχει το ρουτερ της ιναλαν.
Με το spa 3102 voip router ολα καλα, με το κινητο ολα καλα, τωρα συνδεθηκα απευθειας απο τον αστερισκ αλλα εχω μονο κονσολα, εχει κανει registration μια χαρα, εχω εξερχομενες, αλλα εισερχομενες δεν εχω.
Δεν βρισκω τι ειναι λαθος  :Sad: 
οταν ειχα μιλησει με τεχνικο Modulus πριν το κανω, μου ειπε με κονσολα δυσκολα. αχαχαχαχχααχ

- - - Updated - - -

Κοιταξα τις οδηγιες απο εδω https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...4%CF%81%CE%BF/, με βοηθησαν πολυ στο trunk, για το registration, αλλα με τις εισερχομενες καπου το χανω.

----------


## puntomania

> καλησπερα, μηπως καποιο καλο παιδι με modulus σε asterisk μπορει να μου δειξει στο extensions.conf τα περιοχομενα, κρυβοντας οτι ειναι κρισιμο γιατι δεν καταφερνω να εχω εισερχομενες?
> Εχω μεσω της ιναλαν μου εχουν δωσει κωδικους (η Modulus) για 2 χρηστες, τον 1ο τον εχει το ρουτερ της ιναλαν.
> Με το spa 3102 voip router ολα καλα, με το κινητο ολα καλα, τωρα συνδεθηκα απευθειας απο τον αστερισκ αλλα εχω μονο κονσολα, εχει κανει registration μια χαρα, εχω εξερχομενες, αλλα εισερχομενες δεν εχω.
> Δεν βρισκω τι ειναι λαθος 
> οταν ειχα μιλησει με τεχνικο Modulus πριν το κανω, μου ειπε με κονσολα δυσκολα. αχαχαχαχχααχ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Κοιταξα τις οδηγιες απο εδω https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...4%CF%81%CE%BF/, με βοηθησαν πολυ στο trunk, για το registration, αλλα με τις εισερχομενες καπου το χανω.


άλλο κανόνα για εισερχόμενες έχεις?

----------


## Nikiforos

> άλλο κανόνα για εισερχόμενες έχεις?


οταν ειναι με το spa 3102 εχω κανονικα εισερχομενες, το ιδιο και στα εσωτερικα απο το ενα στο αλλο, αλλα και απο το spa βαρανε ολα.
Μονο με την modulus εχω προβλημα. Δεν ξερω αν εχει καποια ιδιαιτεροτητα αυτη.
Απο το κινητο οταν συνδεθω με το zoiper εχω κανονικα εισερχομενες και στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν.
Απλα θα χρειαστω το spa σε αλλη γραμμη και αν δεν το καταφερω εδω πρεπει να παρω αλλο μηχανημα και ειναι και κριμα να κανεις voip νουμερο σε pstn και ξανα voip παλι.

Στην σελιδα τα δειχνει απο γραφικο γιαυτο λεω καποιος αν μου δειξει την καταχωρηση στο extensions.conf μηπως και βρω τι φταιει.

----------


## puntomania

> οταν ειναι με το spa 3102 εχω κανονικα εισερχομενες, το ιδιο και στα εσωτερικα απο το ενα στο αλλο, αλλα και απο το spa βαρανε ολα.
> Μονο με την modulus εχω προβλημα. Δεν ξερω αν εχει καποια ιδιαιτεροτητα αυτη.
> Απο το κινητο οταν συνδεθω με το zoiper εχω κανονικα εισερχομενες και στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν.
> Απλα θα χρειαστω το spa σε αλλη γραμμη και αν δεν το καταφερω εδω πρεπει να παρω αλλο μηχανημα και ειναι και κριμα να κανεις voip νουμερο σε pstn και ξανα voip παλι.
> 
> Στην σελιδα τα δειχνει απο γραφικο γιαυτο λεω καποιος αν μου δειξει την καταχωρηση στο extensions.conf μηπως και βρω τι φταιει.


κάνε ένα copy-paste εδώ τον κανόνα που εχεις για το 3102

----------


## Nikiforos

```
exten => 21XXXXXXX,1,Gosub(app-blacklist-check,s,1())
exten => 21XXXXXXX,n,dial(LOCAL/601@from-internal,120,Tt)
exten => 21XXXXXXX,n,Hangup()
```

Tα ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ειναι το νουμερο του σταθερου μου .

- - - Updated - - -

Το θεμα ειναι να μας πει καποιος με modulus τι εχει, δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη με τα δικα μου εχουν blacklist με συναρτησεις κτλ σε καποια σημεια οποιος το βλέπει ετσι δεν θα καταλαβει.

----------


## puntomania

> ```
> exten => 21XXXXXXX,1,Gosub(app-blacklist-check,s,1())
> exten => 21XXXXXXX,n,dial(LOCAL/601@from-internal,120,Tt)
> exten => 21XXXXXXX,n,Hangup()
> ```
> 
> Tα ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ειναι το νουμερο του σταθερου μου .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




βάλε το ίδιο... και εκει που έχεις το 601 (υποθέτω ειναι το username ap to 3102) βάλε τον αριθμό απ την modulus

----------


## Nikiforos

> βάλε το ίδιο... και εκει που έχεις το 601 (υποθέτω ειναι το username ap to 3102) βάλε τον αριθμό απ την modulus


οχι δεν ειναι username αυτο, ring group κατι ειναι, τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα αυτα δεν παιζει.
Τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα πανω σε αυτα με διαφορους συνδυασμους δεν γινεται τιποτα.
Εχω και sip.awmn και voip.awmn και δοκιμασα και βασει αυτων παλι τιποτα. Εκεινα δεν εχουν το @from-internal δλδ.
To spa ειναι το 110 giayto ελεγα μηπως εχει σχεση με το from-internal.
Αλλα παλι δεν χτυπαει.

----------


## puntomania

> οχι δεν ειναι username αυτο, ring group κατι ειναι, τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα αυτα δεν παιζει.
> Τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα πανω σε αυτα με διαφορους συνδυασμους δεν γινεται τιποτα.
> Εχω και sip.awmn και voip.awmn και δοκιμασα και βασει αυτων παλι τιποτα. Εκεινα δεν εχουν το @from-internal δλδ.
> To spa ειναι το 110 giayto ελεγα μηπως εχει σχεση με το from-internal.
> Αλλα παλι δεν χτυπαει.


θύμισε μου λίγο...σε πιο φάκελο ειναι το αρχειο.conf

----------


## Nikiforos

> θύμισε μου λίγο...σε πιο φάκελο ειναι το αρχειο.conf


ολα τα confs ειναι στο /etc/asterisk κανονικα, εμενα στο nas ειναι στο /opt/etc/asterisk αυτα που λεμε ειναι στο αρχειο extensions.conf

----------


## puntomania

> ολα τα confs ειναι στο /etc/asterisk κανονικα, εμενα στο nas ειναι στο /opt/etc/asterisk αυτα που λεμε ειναι στο αρχειο extensions.conf


για βάλε αυτό...


exten => 25930ΧΧΧΧΧ,n(dest-ext),Goto(from-did-direct,820,1)

820 = εσωτερικό extension

----------


## BlueChris

> για βάλε αυτό...
> 
> 
> exten => 25930ΧΧΧΧΧ,n(dest-ext),Goto(from-did-direct,820,1)
> 
> 820 = εσωτερικό extension


Στη θέση του 820 πρέπει να βάλει 601 που είναι το ring group του

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν εχω 820 θα βαλω κατι δικο μου φανταζομαι? το πρωτο ειναι το σταθερο σου ?

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν εχω 820 θα βαλω κατι δικο μου φανταζομαι? το πρωτο ειναι το σταθερο σου ?


ναι εσύ αντι για 820 βάλε το 601...και στο 25930..... βάλε το σταθερό σου

----------


## Nikiforos

το εβαλα με το 601 δεν κανει κιχ.

----------


## puntomania

για δοκίμασε το έτσι...

exten => 21XXXXXXX,n,dial(LOCAL/601@from-did,120,Tt)

----------


## Nikiforos

Μια απο τα ιδια τιποτα. Παω για υπνο θα το δω αυριο παλι, ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, καλο βραδυ!

----------


## puntomania

> Μια απο τα ιδια τιποτα. Παω για υπνο θα το δω αυριο παλι, ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, καλο βραδυ!


πια εκδοση asterisk εχεις?

----------


## Nikiforos

> πια εκδοση asterisk εχεις?


Asterisk 1.8.25.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2013 Digium, Inc. and others.
Created by Mark Spencer <markster@digium.com>

----------


## puntomania

> Asterisk 1.8.25.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2013 Digium, Inc. and others.
> Created by Mark Spencer <markster@digium.com>


θα το κατεβάσω να το μελετήσω λίγο...

----------


## BlueChris

> Asterisk 1.8.25.0, Copyright (C) 1999 - 2013 Digium, Inc. and others.
> Created by Mark Spencer <markster@digium.com>


Το nas σου δεν μπορεί να πάρει κάποιο asterisk με γραφικό περιβάλλον στυλ freebpx?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το nas σου δεν μπορεί να πάρει κάποιο asterisk με γραφικό περιβάλλον στυλ freebpx?


καλημερα, εχω ηδη βαλει της Digium, αλλα δεν συνεργαζεται το γραφικο με τα αρχεια ρυθμισεων που εχουν φτιαχτει χωρις αυτο, οπως το ιδιο ισχυει και για το freePBX φυσικα.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι πρεπει να σβηστουν ολα και να φτιαχτουν απο την αρχη μεσα απο το γραφικο και εγω δεν το εχω μαθει.
Καποτε ειχα ασχοληθει με το Trixbox που ειχε freePBX αλλα και παλι καποιος μου ειχε δειξει και ηξερα πολυ συγκεκριμενα πραγματα.
Yπαρχει και η απλη λυση να παρω τηλ την Modulus πιστευω οτι δουλευουν και σημερα τεχνικοι και να δω μηπως τα καταφερουμε.

----------


## netblues

Εχουν περασει 6 χρονια που εγινε end of life.
Τοσο πολυπλοκο configuration εχεις πχια που δεν μπορεις να το ξαναστησεις σε κατι που να ειναι συντηρησιμο?
Τι σου φταιει ο κακομοιρος ο τεχνικος?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Εχουν περασει 6 χρονια που εγινε end of life.
> Τοσο πολυπλοκο configuration εχεις πχια που δεν μπορεις να το ξαναστησεις σε κατι που να ειναι συντηρησιμο?
> Τι σου φταιει ο κακομοιρος ο τεχνικος?


Δυστυχως o nas δεν περνει νεοτερα πακετα, χρησιμοποιει το συστημα ipkg και εχει σταματησει πλεον η υποστηριξη, οποτε μενουν ολα πισω.
Ναι ειναι παρα πολυ πολυπλοκο.
Αφου υπαρχει υποστηριξη δεν χανω κατι να ρωτησω, κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο εμεινε μονο εισερχομενες δεν εχω, μπορει να ξερει να λυθει το θεμα γρηγορα αλλιως βλεπουμε.
Το συντηρισιμο που λες δεν εχει καμια σχεση με οτι ειναι παλιοτερα τα πακετα.
Και τα ποιο καινουρια να εχεις παλι ιδια ειναι απο πισω τα αρχεια.
Εκτος αν αναφερεσαι μονο στο γραφικο για το freePBX που ειναι ποια το μοναδικο.
Δεν ξερω αν γινει compile απο source αν θα παιξει κατι αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα διαλυσω ολα.
Αν δεν βρω ακρη παιρνω αυτο https://www.hellasdigital.gr/telepho...-1-x-fxo-port/ και λυθηκε το προβλημα.
Το βαζουμε στην εξοδο τηλεφωνο στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν που παιζει η modulus και οκ.
Απλα κοιταω να γλιτωσω αγορα επιπλεον μηχανηματος.

----------


## netblues

> Δυστυχως o nas δεν περνει νεοτερα πακετα, χρησιμοποιει το συστημα ipkg και εχει σταματησει πλεον η υποστηριξη, οποτε μενουν ολα πισω.
> Ναι ειναι παρα πολυ πολυπλοκο.
> Αφου υπαρχει υποστηριξη δεν χανω κατι να ρωτησω, κατι πολυ συγκεκριμενο εμεινε μονο εισερχομενες δεν εχω, μπορει να ξερει να λυθει το θεμα γρηγορα αλλιως βλεπουμε.
> Το συντηρισιμο που λες δεν εχει καμια σχεση με οτι ειναι παλιοτερα τα πακετα.
> Και τα ποιο καινουρια να εχεις παλι ιδια ειναι απο πισω τα αρχεια.
> Εκτος αν αναφερεσαι μονο στο γραφικο για το freePBX που ειναι ποια το μοναδικο.
> Δεν ξερω αν γινει compile απο source αν θα παιξει κατι αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα διαλυσω ολα.
> Αν δεν βρω ακρη παιρνω αυτο https://www.hellasdigital.gr/telepho...-1-x-fxo-port/ και λυθηκε το προβλημα.
> Το βαζουμε στην εξοδο τηλεφωνο στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν που παιζει η modulus και οκ.
> Απλα κοιταω να γλιτωσω αγορα επιπλεον μηχανηματος.


Μονο σαν ανεκδοτο ακουω οτι καποιος θα βαλει pots interface αναμεσα σε sip συνδεσεις. Πεταμενα λεφτα, απο ολες τις αποψεις. (και με ασυλληπτα προβληματα σε echo επισης)
Σε τι υπαρχει υποστηριξη? Σε eol προϊόν? 
Συντηρησιμο σημαινει να ειναι ευκολο και να μην θελει να θυμασαι και να ψαχνεις πολυ ωρα.

Δεν γινεται να μιλαει καποιος για compile from source και να ζοριζεται να δωσει μια λυση που να μην θελει να θυμασαι τετοια πραγματα.
Φυσικά οσο εχεις χρονο, μπορεις να τον ξοδευεις οπως θες  :Respekt:

----------


## Nikiforos

Εχει καποιο lag παραπανω αλλα αρκετα υποφερτο μια χαρα ειναι, χρονια δουλευω ετσι, γιατι και voip παροχοι vivodi, netone που ειχα δεν εδιναν κωδικους.
Επισης θα το κανω και με cosmote οπως φαινεται γιατι θελω απο αλλου να εχω εκεινο το σταθερο.
Τωρα περιμενω τηλ απο τεχνικο modulus και θα δουμε...

----------


## skoupas

Δεν παίρνεις ένα fritz να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου? Ο κόπος σου μόνο, έχει κι αυτός κόστος!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δεν παίρνεις ένα fritz να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου? Ο κόπος σου μόνο, έχει κι αυτός κόστος!


Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε και τι θα κανω δλδ παραπανω με αυτο? αν ηταν να παρω fritz με λιγοτερα παιρνω raspi 4 και βαζω RaspPBX!
ο αστερισκ κανει ΠΟΛΛΑ παραπανω πραγματα απο τα fritz καμια σχεση.

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε και τι θα κανω δλδ παραπανω με αυτο? αν ηταν να παρω fritz με λιγοτερα παιρνω raspi 4 και βαζω RaspPBX!
> ο αστερισκ κανει ΠΟΛΛΑ παραπανω πραγματα απο τα fritz καμια σχεση.


Πλάκα πλάκα φίλε σοβαρα τώρα, με ένα raspbx θα είσαι μια χαρά και θα μπορείς να κάνεις παραπάνω πράγματα. Δεν είναι ακριβό, το προτείνω σοβαρα ή οτιδήποτε σε x86 που να πάρει το κανονικό freepbx που θα έχεις δωρεάν 2 λογαριασμούς sangoma connect σε 2 κινητά και θα έχεις το σταθερό του σπιτιού σου εκτός και παντού τζάμπα.

Όσο για τη μετατροπή των pots, έχω ένα 4καναλο στη δουλειά που παίρνει τα 4 pots από ενα 4g onenet της vodafone που το έχω backup ασφαλειας στο μαγαζί αν πέσει η οπτική. 
Στέλνει τέλεια της γραμμές στο freepbx χωρίς echo χωρίς τίποτα και μάλιστα παίζει και καλύτερα από της vodafone το 30καναλο γιατί σε αυτό δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα dtmf tones (η vodafone για κάποιο ηλιθιο λόγο έχει το 30καναλο σε inband καρφωτω και δεν μου το αλλάζουν Με αποτέλεσμα να έχω θέματα σε πολλά ivr)

----------


## DVader

> Δεν εχω ασχοληθει ποτε και τι θα κανω δλδ παραπανω με αυτο? αν ηταν να παρω fritz με λιγοτερα παιρνω raspi 4 και βαζω RaspPBX!
> ο αστερισκ κανει ΠΟΛΛΑ παραπανω πραγματα απο τα fritz καμια σχεση.


Νικιφοράκο καλήμέρα... Ποιό NAS έχεις ..?

Κάποια στιγμή πάντως πρέπει να σκεφτείς να πάς σε μιά ποιό βιώσιμη λύση π.χ Issabel σε VM περιβάλλον κάπως Σε NAS τώρα δεν είναι και πολύ ορθό ... 
Εντάξει παίζει αλλά δεν έχει πλεονεκτήματα πολλά..  Το κέντρο το δικό μου με Elastix που έιναι EOL εδώ και χρόνια  είναι ποιο βιώσιμο και ποιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο από το όποιο NAS...

Μην αρχίζετε με την ασφάλεια λόγω παλαιότητας... δεν βγαίνει στο internet  για να συνδεθώ στο LAN δίκτυο που βρίσκεται είναι αυστηρά μόνο του...  :Razz:   :Smile: 
Κάποια στιγμή θα το αναβαθμίσω...δεν είναι ώρα....δεν έχω λεφτά...λέμε  :Razz:  τώρα πάνε αλλού..  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πλάκα πλάκα φίλε σοβαρα τώρα, με ένα raspbx θα είσαι μια χαρά και θα μπορείς να κάνεις παραπάνω πράγματα. Δεν είναι ακριβό, το προτείνω σοβαρα ή οτιδήποτε σε x86 που να πάρει το κανονικό freepbx που θα έχεις δωρεάν 2 λογαριασμούς sangoma connect σε 2 κινητά και θα έχεις το σταθερό του σπιτιού σου εκτός και παντού τζάμπα.
> 
> Όσο για τη μετατροπή των pots, έχω ένα 4καναλο στη δουλειά που παίρνει τα 4 pots από ενα 4g onenet της vodafone που το έχω backup ασφαλειας στο μαγαζί αν πέσει η οπτική. 
> Στέλνει τέλεια της γραμμές στο freepbx χωρίς echo χωρίς τίποτα και μάλιστα παίζει και καλύτερα από της vodafone το 30καναλο γιατί σε αυτό δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τα dtmf tones (η vodafone για κάποιο ηλιθιο λόγο έχει το 30καναλο σε inband καρφωτω και δεν μου το αλλάζουν Με αποτέλεσμα να έχω θέματα σε πολλά ivr)


Κατσε ειπες πολλα μαζι και δεν τα ξερω ολα αυτα. Το 4καναλο τι ειναι? 
Εχω raspi αλλα ειναι το 1 και το zero και δεν υποστηριζονται πλεον στην τελευταια εκδοση του RasPBX, τωρα σε λιγα mins τελειωνει η εκδοση που υποστηριζει θα δοκιμασω σε ενα usbstick που εχω εδω γιατι καρτα δεν εχω διαθεσιμη.
Αν καταφερω σε αυτο την modulus θα γυρισω και τα αλλα.
Το σταθερο μου το εχω παντου ετσι κι αλλιως πλεον με την modulus οπως εγραψα στο κινητο παιζει κανονικα με το Zoiper.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νικιφοράκο καλήμέρα... Ποιό NAS έχεις ..?
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή πάντως πρέπει να σκεφτείς να πάς σε μιά ποιό βιώσιμη λύση π.χ Issabel σε VM περιβάλλον κάπως Σε NAS τώρα δεν είναι και πολύ ορθό ... 
> Εντάξει παίζει αλλά δεν έχει πλεονεκτήματα πολλά..  Το κέντρο το δικό μου με Elastix που έιναι EOL εδώ και χρόνια  είναι ποιο βιώσιμο και ποιο εύκολα διαχειρίσιμο από το όποιο NAS...
> 
> Μην αρχίζετε με την ασφάλεια λόγω παλαιότητας... δεν βγαίνει στο internet  για να συνδεθώ στο LAN δίκτυο που βρίσκεται είναι αυστηρά μόνο του...


Καλησπερα, ειναι αρκετων χρονων το Futsitsu Calvin Q600 ειναι τυπου qnap παιρνει ιδιο λογισμικο.
Ιsabella κτλ δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι! Αν εννοεις vm επανω στο nas δεν υπαρχει στο δικο μου ειναι ARM.
Οπως εγραψα πριν τωρα θα δοκιμασω σε raspi το RasPBX που εχει το freePBX γραφικο.
Δεν βγαζω ΠΟΤΕ τον αστερισκ στο ιντερνετ παιζω παντα μεσω openvpn.

----------


## DVader

> Κατσε ειπες πολλα μαζι και δεν τα ξερω ολα αυτα. Το 4καναλο τι ειναι? 
> Εχω raspi αλλα ειναι το 1 και το zero και δεν υποστηριζονται πλεον στην τελευταια εκδοση του RasPBX, τωρα σε λιγα mins τελειωνει η εκδοση που υποστηριζει θα δοκιμασω σε ενα usbstick που εχω εδω γιατι καρτα δεν εχω διαθεσιμη.
> Αν καταφερω σε αυτο την modulus θα γυρισω και τα αλλα.
> Το σταθερο μου το εχω παντου ετσι κι αλλιως πλεον με την modulus οπως εγραψα στο κινητο παιζει κανονικα με το Zoiper.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το Issabel είναι η συνέχεια του Elastix. Γιατί το Elastix δεν αναπτύσσεται πλέον είναι EOL..
To Futsitsu Calvin Q600 δεν το βρήκα ούτε σαν φωτογραφία. Τόσο παλιό είναι .. :Thinking: 
Όπως και να έχει το Futsitsu Calvin Q600 δεν έχει κάποια εκδοσή του FreePBX..?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Το Issabel είναι η συνέχεια του Elastix. Γιατί το Elastix δεν αναπτύσσεται πλέον είναι EOL..
> To Futsitsu Calvin Q600 δεν το βρήκα ούτε σαν φωτογραφία. Τόσο παλιό είναι ..
> Όπως και να έχει το Futsitsu Calvin Q600 δεν έχει κάποια εκδοσή του FreePBX..?


καλημερα, καλη εβδομαδα!
αμα το γραφεις λαθος ρε συ πως θα το βρεις??? Fujitsu γραφεται! 
https://www.e-shop.gr/fujitsu-celvin...b-p-PER.305634
Οχι δεν υπαρχει τετοιο πραγμα, μονο το παλιο της Digium. 
To issabel το εβαλα χτες σε vm, το freepbx δεν προλαβα γιατι εκανε 10 χρονια ο server....θα το κανω σημερα.
Αλλα δεν μπορω σε Pc.

Aκομα περιμενω να μιλησω με τεχνικο Modulus αλλα εχω καποιες ιδεες.
Τελικα δεν εχει καποιος Modulus σε asterisk με γραφικο να μου δειξει κανα conf?
γιατι τωρα θα βαλω freepbx στο pc να την περασω εκει οπως λενε οι οδηγιες, να δημιουργηθουν τα confs για να τα δω!

Επισης δοκιμασα σε raspi 1 και compile και την προηγουμενη εκδοση RasPBX και σερνοταν....ακομα και το zero WH μια απο τα ιδια.
Θελει raspi νεοτερο. Επισης η τελευταια εκδοση ΔΕΝ υποστηριζει το 1 και τα zero.
Αυτη η mariaDB τα γονατιζει λεμε!

- - - Updated - - -

Το πρωτο που ειχα ασχοληθει ηταν Trixbox που ειχε freePBX και ηταν σε ενα pc X86 με ide to CF και καρτα 8GB 133X εσκιζε.... :Razz:

----------


## astbox

Δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη με τα configs του freepbx, πατάνε σε custom dialplan apps που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε καθαρό asterisk καθώς αρκετά από τα main modules μιλάνε με βάσεις και agi scripts που δεν υπάρχουν σε σένα.
Στο nas, το asterisk το τρέχεις σαν vm ή σαν service μέσα από το λειτουργικό του nas. Μπορείς να συνδεθείς με κονσόλα και να πάρεις log από μία δοκιμή.
Για να δεις την κονσόλα του asterisk θα πρέπει να έχεις συνδεθεί στην κονσόλα του vm ή του nas και να δώσεις την εντολή asterisk -rvvv.
Κάνε μία δοκιμή και θα σου βγάλει τι βλέπει ο asterisk και που σταματάει η κλήση.
Για να συνδεθείς με την κονσόλα του vm ή του nas θες ssh.
Ανέβασε εδώ το log.

----------


## Nikiforos

Με πηρε τωρα τεχνικος Modulus αλλα ειμαι δουλεια, παντως κονσολα δεν....καποιες εντολες ξερει μονο οχι προγραμματισμο. Ετσι μου ειπε δλδ.
Αλλα θα ριξει μια ματια ειπε αμα τον καλέσω το απογευμα.
Εχω καποιες ιδεες ακομα και θα δουμε.
Ο nas εχει ενα προσθετο που λεγεται optware ή entware, το πρωτο δινει πακετα ipkg το αλλο opkg που εχουν πολλα embendded Linux συστηματα οπως στο openwrt πχ.
Ετσι το εχω βαλει. Αλλα επειδη ειναι παλιος (τωρα εχω optware) τα πακετα ειναι παλια.
Νομιζω οτι στο entware εχει νεοτερα αλλα δεν υπαρχει καν gui παλι. Ενω τωρα εχει της Digium. Εγω το εχω χρονια απο κονσολα αν πειραξω στο γραφικο θα χαλασει τα αρχεια μου. Προσφατα το εβαλα να το δω.

Ξερω απο τις εντολες αστερισκ, στις εισερχομενες δεν κανει κιχ απο την modulus. Δεν υπαρχει κατι να δειχνει απο το asterisk -rvvv
Mε το linksys spa 3102 που ειχα πριν με Nova pstn και απλα το συνδεσα στην τηλεφωνικη εξοδο στο ρουτερ της ιναλαν ολα καλα.
Ολα τα extentions παιζουν τζαμι.
Η modulus κανει registration, μπορω να κανω τηλεφωνα, αλλα δεν κανει απολυτως τιποτα με τις εισερχομενες.
Απο το κινητο μου με zoiper ολα καλα και απο το ρουτερ της ιναλαν ολα καλα.

Για να βαλω freePBX πρεπει να αγορασω raspi 4 δεν εχω αλλο μηχανημα να το βαλω και για ευνοητους λογους θελω με οτι εχω, οχι να αγοραζω και αλλα.
Θα κανω δοκιμη στο pc με vm αλλα δεν μπορω να το εχω ανοιχτο συνεχεια.

Σκιζει η Ιζαμπελα παντως....ομορφη! :P

----------


## BillyVan

Νικηφόρε παρε ενα μικρο σερβερακι με αρκετη μνημη και σηκωσε εκει 3-4 εικονικα να τα βαλεις μεσα ολα για να ησυχασεις.

Δεν ειναι η καλυτερη λυση να παλευεις με παλιο εξοπλισμο.

Ασε που αν παρεις ενα τετοιο μηχανακι θα το ευχαριστηθεις με το βαλε βγαλε εικονικα στο τσακ μπαμ.

Μεχρι και εικονικο Μικροτικ θα μπορεις να εχεις.

Βεβαια μπορεις να το κανεις και με raspberry οπως ειπες.

----------


## netblues

> Σκιζει η Ιζαμπελα παντως....ομορφη! :P


ΠΑλι τους περιεργους δρομους παιρνεις.. Απο ισπανικα πως πας?

Δες πρωτα το επισημο.

----------


## Nikiforos

> ΠΑλι τους περιεργους δρομους παιρνεις.. Απο ισπανικα πως πας?
> 
> Δες πρωτα το επισημο.


Izabbeeellaaaa chica callieeeeeente!!!  :Razz: 
Δεν την ηξερα και ειδα οτι αναφερεται και στην σελιδα της modulus και ηθελα να δω.
Εννοειτε οτι στο freePBX ομως θα δοκιμασω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Νικηφόρε παρε ενα μικρο σερβερακι με αρκετη μνημη και σηκωσε εκει 3-4 εικονικα να τα βαλεις μεσα ολα για να ησυχασεις.
> Δεν ειναι η καλυτερη λυση να παλευεις με παλιο εξοπλισμο.
> Ασε που αν παρεις ενα τετοιο μηχανακι θα το ευχαριστηθεις με το βαλε βγαλε εικονικα στο τσακ μπαμ.
> Μεχρι και εικονικο Μικροτικ θα μπορεις να εχεις.
> Βεβαια μπορεις να το κανεις και με raspberry οπως ειπες.


Ναι ετσι ειναι, σκεφτομαι να παρω το raspi 4 με τα 4gb ram να τελειωνει το θεμα να γινουν ολα οπως πρεπει.
Θα τα πουμε αυτα στο θεμα του raspi.
Θα δοκιμασω ομως πρωτα στο pc το freepbx να δω αν θα καταφερω την Modulus για να ξερω.

----------


## astbox

Αν σε ψήνει πάρε το 8gbyte γιατί πλέον υπάρχει esxi για ras.

https://www.servethehome.com/getting...-raspberry-pi/

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, θα κανω μερικες δοκιμες που σκεφτηκα ακομα και επανερχομαι.
Για το raspi θα δω, αλλα αυτα θα τα συζητησουμε στο δικο του θεμα.  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εξελιξεις, τελικα απο το optware πηγα στο entware και πλεον εχει τελευταια σχεδον πακετα, οποτε μπηκε ο asterisk 18 κατι, δεν εχει καν το πακετο gui λογικο αφου ειναι του Μαρτιου 21 και εβαλα μερικα codecs που μαλλον πριν ελειπαν, απο αυτα που λεει το trunk της modulus απο την σελιδα εδω δλδ : https://www.modulus.gr/helpdesk/conf...4%CF%81%CE%BF/
allow=g722  allow=alaw  allow=g729 εβαλα αυτα απο τα πακετα εδω : https://bin.entware.net/armv5sf-k3.2/ με opkg install package απο κονσολα.
Πριν που δεν εδειχνε τιποτα μαλλον ελειπαν οι codecs που χρησιμοποιει η Modulus οποτε δεν ειχα καμια κινηση ή log.

Τωρα οταν κανω κληση στο σταθερο μου απο ενα κινητο λεει αυτα :



```
[Apr  5 18:42:41] ERROR[4900][C-00000001]: rtp_engine.c:489 ast_rtp_instance_new: No RTP engine was found. Do you have one loaded?
[Apr  5 18:42:41] NOTICE[4900][C-00000001]: chan_sip.c:19680 send_check_user_failure_response: RTP init failure for device <sip:69XXXXXXXXX@voips.modulus.gr>;tag=as503c9fc5 for INVITE, code = -9
```

Eκει με το 69ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ειναι απο το κινητο που καλεσα το νουμερο της modulus.
To ψαχνω τωρα κοντα ειμαι....παλι με κονσολα θα μεινω φαινεται  :Razz:  :One thumb up: 

Σχετικα με τα RTP οπως λενε σε ενα forum The RTP engines in the trunk version seem to be res_rtp_asterisk and res_rtp_multicast. Tα εβαλα αλλα δεν βλέπω προκοπη.

το εφτιαξααααααααα!!!!!  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 
Βεβαια με εβαλε καποιες ιδεες μια κοπελα απο την Modulus που μιλησα αλλα μου ειπε οτι βασικα απο freePBX ξερουν....
Τωρα ολα καλα!
Βασικα το προβλημα δεν ηταν οι ρυθμισεις στο extensions.conf ηταν σωστες οπως ηταν με το SPA, απλα η modulus εχει διαφορετικα codecs και δεν τα ειχα!
επισης ελειπαν πακετα απο το RTP και διαφορα αλλα ακομα, και στο zoiper επισης λαθος codecs. Tωρα εβαλα οσους υποστηριζει η Modulus.

----------


## BillyVan

Οποτε εχεις χρονο γραψε και τι εκανες ωστε να βοηθησεις και καποιον αλλο με κονσολα οπως εχεις εσυ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Οποτε εχεις χρονο γραψε και τι εκανες ωστε να βοηθησεις και καποιον αλλο με κονσολα οπως εχεις εσυ.


Καλημερα, θα δειξω το απογευμα τα σχετικα που πειραξα αλλα δεν εχουμε ολοι το ιδιο setup μια ιδεα θα παρουν βεβαια.
Αλλα τα confs απο την αρχη σωστα τα ειχα κανει, απλα ειχα πολυ παλια εκδοση του asterisk, ενω τωρα εβαλα την 18 κατι και ελειπαν παρα πολλα πακετα, codecs, RTP και αλλα γιαυτο δεν δουλευε.

----------


## DVader

Άμα μου το δίνεις λάθος ...και εγω δεν το προσέξω...  :Whistle:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Άμα μου το δίνεις λάθος ...και εγω δεν το προσέξω...


αφου ρε συ με το που το γραψεις αναζητηση λεει : Μήπως εννοείτε: Fujitsu Calvin Q600 πανω πανω μπαμ κανει!
Το εγραψα λαθος απο εκτεταμενη ταχυτητα σορρυ  :Sad: 

- - - Updated - - -

Δειχνω τα αρχεια στα αρχεια confs τι πειραξα. Ο αστερισκ κονσολα μπορει να αλλαζει απο εγκατασταση σε εγκατασταση γινεται με διαφορους τροπους οποτε ειναι για να παρετε μια ιδεα, καποια πραγματα απο μονα τους χωρις ολα τα αρχεια και ολοκληρα μπορει να μην βγαλουν σωστο νοημα. Ακομα και τα αρχεια ειναι μερικα αλλιως εδω. Πχ το sip.conf εχει σπασει σε αλλα αναλογα τι εχουν μεσα.

Σε αυτο βαζουμε το username και password που μας εχει δωσει η modulus
sip_registrations.conf
register => username :Razz: assword@voips.modulus.gr/username

sip_external.conf
Αυτο ειναι το trunk οπως το εχει και η σελιδα για το freePBX



```
[to noumero mas]
disallow=all
defaultuser=username
type=peer
t38pt_udptl=yes
setvar=FAXOPT=yes
secret=password
fromuser=username
qualify=yes
nat=no
insecure=port,invite
host=voips.modulus.gr
dtmfmode=rfc2833
context=from-trunk
canreinvite=no
allow=g722
allow=alaw
allow=g729
trustrpid=yes
sendrpid=yes
```

και το ποιο ζορικο το extensions.conf



```
Στο σημειο που λεει [from-internal]
Εχω προσθεσει στο τελος το νουμερο μου αλλιως δεν βαραγαν τα εσωτερικα μου, αυτο το 601 ειναι το ring group που λεμε.

exten => 601,1,dial(sip/101&sip/102&sip/103&sip/104&sip/110&sip/21ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,${RINGTIMER_DEFAULT},Tt)

Στο σημειο που λεει [from-trunk] ειναι το νουμερο μου στα ΧΧΧ

exten => 21ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,1,Gosub(app-blacklist-check,s,1())
exten => 21ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,n,dial(LOCAL/601@from-internal,120,Tt)
exten => 21ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ,n,Hangup()

και για εξερχομενες 

; Outgoing calls.
; Kathe noumero apo 012689 paei sto spa 3102
;
[out]
exten => _[012689]X.,1,Dial(SIP/21ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ/${EXTEN},45,Tt)
exten => _[012689]X.,n,busy(10)
```

Τα 2 τελευταια (το from-trunk και οι outgoing calls) ειναι τα ιδια με το setup που ειχα για το SPA 3102 δεν αλλαζει κατι σε αυτα, απλα τα δειχνω, δεν τα πειραξα.

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτα εχω κανει, αν καποιος θελει κατι αλλο μου λεει...να πω οτι παιζει κανονικα σε raspi 1 και zero με κονσολα παντα δεν αντεχουν το γραφικο δοκιμασα, περισσοτερα στο θεμα του raspi τα εχω πει εκει.

----------


## puntomania

εδώ και λίγη ώρα...

SIP trunk register failed! provider name is: Modulus, host is: udp/voips.modulus.gr:6050

----------


## Nikiforos

εμενα με δειχνει σε αυτη την ip 185.73.43.250 δεν εχει κανει κατι. Ξερεις ip? εγω εχω πορτα 5060

----------


## puntomania

> εμενα με δειχνει σε αυτη την ip 185.73.43.250 δεν εχει κανει κατι. Ξερεις ip? εγω εχω πορτα 5060


ναι σε αυτήν ειναι... το γνωστό κόλλημα στο μικροτικ που έχω... πήγε στην wan3... ενώ τα έχω απ την wan1 να βγαίνουν όλα... τωρα οκ ειναι

----------


## DVader

> εδώ και λίγη ώρα...
> 
> SIP trunk register failed! provider name is: Modulus, host is: udp/voips.modulus.gr:6050


5060 είναι το σωστό ...

----------


## stereo

> 5060 είναι το σωστό ...


Παίζει και στην 6050 η modulus. Κι εγώ εκεί παίζω.

----------


## DVader

> Παίζει και στην 6050 η modulus. Κι εγώ εκεί παίζω.


Το ξέρω αλλά όσες φορές την είχα βάλει είχα προβλήματα !

Ακόμα και με τον άλλο τον server είχα προβλήματα...

----------


## puntomania

> 5060 είναι το σωστό ...


με 4-5 τρανκ διαφορετικά...είχα θέμα παλαιότερα... και έτσι έβαλα την modulus στην 6050.... την ephone στην 5069 και τον οτε στην 5060

----------


## DVader

> με 4-5 τρανκ διαφορετικά...είχα θέμα παλαιότερα... και έτσι έβαλα την modulus στην 6050.... την ephone στην 5069 και τον οτε στην 5060


α ! ΟΚ ! Πάσο !

----------


## netblues

> με 4-5 τρανκ διαφορετικά...είχα θέμα παλαιότερα... και έτσι έβαλα την modulus στην 6050.... την ephone στην 5069 και τον οτε στην 5060


Αντιλαμβανεσαι υποθετω οτι αυτο που λες δεν παιζει. Ειναι σαν να λες οτι χρειαζεσαι διαφορετικα ports απο την 80 για να πας σε διαφορετικα web sites.
Αν εχεις θεμα στην ιδια πορτα θα εχεις και σε διαφορετικες. 
(προφανως αν κανεις port forward απεξω για να δουλεψει το sip εχεις αλλα σοβαρα θεματα να λυσεις)
Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι κανοντας δοκιμες ξεμεναν διαφορα "παλια" registration/ states και ειχες προσωρινα θεματα sip connectivity.
Ειδικα με το sip και τα states σε fiρewall/routers πρεπει καθε φορα να τα κανεις reset, αλλιως μπορει να σε τρελανουν.
Αλλιως θελουν αρκετο χρονο για να στρωσουν.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα!
εγω παντως 5060 παιζω και μερικα sip extentsions ειναι στην 5061.
Δεν βγαζω τιποτα στο ιντερνετ συνδεομαι στον αστερισκ παντα μεσω openvpn.
Oποτε δεν ανοιγω πορτες απεξω SIP, RTP ή οτιδηποτε αλλο σχετικο με VOIP.

Εδω να πω πως οτι απο pstn που εκανα το νουμερο σε modulus με προπληρωμενο μεσω ιναλαν, ειδα το φως το αληθινο, πολυ καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου, ειχε και θεματα η γραμμη μου ομως, μεγαλες ευκολιες ελεγχου μεσω της σελιδας, εβαλα και χρηματα για κλησεις σε 5ψηφια κτλ.
Μπορω να εχω 3 ταυτοχρονες συνδεσεις, την μια την κραταει το ρουτερ της ιναλαν αλλα το εχω για backup, εχω προσβαση στις ρυθμισεις δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο δλδ επειδη το εχω αγορασει απο την Optech.
Επισης εχω ηδη κανει συνδεση απευθειας απο τον asterisk που εχω.
Και το καλυτερο των ολων οτι πλεον εχω 2 καναλια ομιλιας, πριν μιλαγε ενας και ηταν κατελλημενο το τηλ.
Θυμηθηκα τις παλιες καλες εποχες που 2 φορες ειχα ISDN....
Tελος μπορω να εχω το "σταθερο" μου απο το κινητο ποιο αμεσα με το Zoiper χωρις χρηση openvpn client που εκανα πριν και την προσθηκη φυσικα καποιου lag λογω και Linksys SPA 3102 voip router για την pstn γραμμη.
Πραγματικα αξιζε.
Τωρα εχω βαλει το προγραμμα 700λεπτα (μικτα σταθερα-κινητα) απο την Inalan εχει 8 ευρω τον μηνα. Δεν παιρνει ομως 5ψηφια και νουμερα αλλων χρεωσεων. Οποτε τοτε πρεπει να εχουμε μεσα χρηματα. Με 12 ευρω εχει 1500 λεπτα.

----------


## puntomania

> Αντιλαμβανεσαι υποθετω οτι αυτο που λες δεν παιζει. Ειναι σαν να λες οτι χρειαζεσαι διαφορετικα ports απο την 80 για να πας σε διαφορετικα web sites.
> Αν εχεις θεμα στην ιδια πορτα θα εχεις και σε διαφορετικες. 
> (προφανως αν κανεις port forward απεξω για να δουλεψει το sip εχεις αλλα σοβαρα θεματα να λυσεις)
> Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι κανοντας δοκιμες ξεμεναν διαφορα "παλια" registration/ states και ειχες προσωρινα θεματα sip connectivity.
> Ειδικα με το sip και τα states σε fiρewall/routers πρεπει καθε φορα να τα κανεις reset, αλλιως μπορει να σε τρελανουν.
> Αλλιως θελουν αρκετο χρονο για να στρωσουν.


pf κάνω μόνο για τα remote extension που έχω.... οσο για τις πόρτες... να τις έχω καιρό έτσι...και να πω την αλήθεια δεν τα ξανα δοκίμασα όλα στην 5060... θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή... έτσι απο περιέργεια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν παιρνει ομως 5ψηφια και νουμερα αλλων χρεωσεων



βάλε τα 5ψηφια να βγαίνουν απ τον οτε του εξοχικού  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

> βάλε τα 5ψηφια να βγαίνουν απ τον οτε του εξοχικού


Εφτιαξα το Σαββατο της Cosmote βαζοντας το 9 παιρνω απο την Cosmote οποτε μπορω να το κανω.
Εκει εχω απεριοριστα αστικα-υπεραστικα-κινητα και σταθερα 29 χωρων και 120λεπτα σε κινητα.
Απλα τα χρειαστηκαμε ποιο νωρις, πριν το φτιαξω δλδ και ηδη ειχα παρει 10 ευρω για χρονο ομιλιας.

----------


## idet2

> Εφτιαξα το Σαββατο της Cosmote βαζοντας το 9 παιρνω απο την Cosmote οποτε μπορω να το κανω....


Καλημέρα! Άσχετη με Modulus ερώτηση...
Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες/οδηγίες για το πως να παίξει σταθερό ΟΤΕ/Cosmote μέσω Asterisk ώστε να μαζευτούν όλα εκεί (Modulus, Cosmote)? 
Αυτή τη στιγμή η Cosmote απλά βγαίνει απευθείας από το router τους...

----------


## Nikiforos

> Καλημέρα! Άσχετη με Modulus ερώτηση...
> Υπάρχουν κάπου πληροφορίες/οδηγίες για το πως να παίξει σταθερό ΟΤΕ/Cosmote μέσω Asterisk ώστε να μαζευτούν όλα εκεί (Modulus, Cosmote)? 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή η Cosmote απλά βγαίνει απευθείας από το router τους...


καλημερα, διασπαρτες πληροφοριες στο φορουμ υπαρχουν γιατι το καθενα εχει ξεχωριστο θεμα.
Εγω το εκανα αλλα σε asterisk κονσολα δεν εχω γραφικο, η modulus παιζει απευθειας, cosmote voip δεν εχω κωδικους στελνω απο αλλο σπιτι μεσω openvpn με ενα Linksys spa 3102 παιζουν πολυ καλα.
Καποια ποστς πισω εδω εχω γραψει τις ρυθμισεις στα σχετικα αρχεια για Modulus και εδω ποιο πισω για cosmote https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...F%CE%B1/page23

----------


## idet2

@Nikiforos: Ναι, έχω δει τα posts με Modulus! ΘΑ δω και το Cosmote...δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι το έστελνες μέσω του LinkSys γιατί ούτε κι εγώ έχω Cosmote VOIP κωδικούς και αυτό βασικά αναρωτιόμουν.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## DVader

> pf κάνω μόνο για τα remote extension που έχω.... οσο για τις πόρτες... να τις έχω καιρό έτσι...και να πω την αλήθεια δεν τα ξανα δοκίμασα όλα στην 5060... θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή... έτσι απο περιέργεια.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> βάλε τα 5ψηφια να βγαίνουν απ τον οτε του εξοχικού


Εγώ πάντως έτσι για την κουβέντα έχω Modulus/Omnivoice/Microbase στην 5060 ..ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα..

Τώρα όταν για κάποιο διάστημα είχα στο κινητό την 6050 που μου είχα πει από την Modulus απευθείας στον voips είχα θέματα και το γύρισα στην 5060 όλα καλά..
Δεν έχει και πολύ λογική αυτό που είπα στο τέλος αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ...

----------


## puntomania

> Εγώ πάντως έτσι για την κουβέντα έχω Modulus/Omnivoice/Microbase στην 5060 ..ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα..
> 
> Τώρα όταν για κάποιο διάστημα είχα στο κινητό την 6050 που μου είχα πει από την Modulus απευθείας στον voips είχα θέματα και το γύρισα στην 5060 όλα καλά..
> Δεν έχει και πολύ λογική αυτό που είπα στο τέλος αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ...


αν θυμάμαι καλά..το πρόβλημα είχε δημιουργηθεί όταν είχα διπλά τρανκ από την κάθε εταιρεία (διαφορετικά μητρώα)

----------


## netblues

Τι ειναι τα διαφορετικα μητρωα???
Οταν εχεις πολλαπλα trunk με την ιδια εταιρεια, οι κλησεις ερχονται απο οποιοδηποτε, χωρις αυτο να αποτελει προβλημα τελικα.
Απλα βλεπουμε τις κλησεις να ερχοναι απο αλλου.

----------


## DVader

> Τι ειναι τα διαφορετικα μητρωα???
> Οταν εχεις πολλαπλα trunk με την ιδια εταιρεια, οι κλησεις ερχονται απο οποιοδηποτε, χωρις αυτο να αποτελει προβλημα τελικα.
> Απλα βλεπουμε τις κλησεις να ερχοναι απο αλλου.


Εννοεί εταιρίες-παρόχους...registrars

- - - Updated - - -




> αν θυμάμαι καλά..το πρόβλημα είχε δημιουργηθεί όταν είχα διπλά τρανκ από την κάθε εταιρεία (διαφορετικά μητρώα)


Αν και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα τέτοιο ... Αν τα sip details του κάθε trunk είναι διαφορετικά και αφορούν διαφορετικούς αριθμούς δεν βλέπω το πρόβλημα που μπορέι να είναι ..  εκτός και αν έχει ο πάροχος ... 

Προχτές ανακάλυψα ότι είχα συνδεδεμένο ένα demo trunk της modulus που δεν πήγαινε πουθενά βέβαια αλλά υπήρχε και ήταν ακόμα και σήμερα registered...

Τι έχεις FreePBX/Elastix/Issabel/Plain Asterisk ... ???

----------


## puntomania

> Τι έχεις FreePBX/Elastix/Issabel/Plain Asterisk ... ???


UCM 6202 εδώ και 2 χρόνια... τα έβαλα όλα στην 5060... θα δείξει της επόμενες μέρες...αν υπάρχει θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## DVader

> UCM 6202 εδώ και 2 χρόνια... τα έβαλα όλα στην 5060... θα δείξει της επόμενες μέρες...αν υπάρχει θέμα


ΑΑΑ ! Τότε παίζει να φταίει το UCM για κάποιο λόγο ! :Whistle: 

Πάσο λοιπόν  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εφόσον στα πρήξαμε και το άλλαξες άστο να δούμε τι θα γίνει ...  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

To μονο προβλημα με την 5060 ειναι αν το cpe ή ο isp μπλοκαρει την 5060. Αλλιως δεν υπαρχει κανένα θεμα γενικώς.

----------


## puntomania

> ΑΑΑ ! Τότε παίζει να φταίει το UCM για κάποιο λόγο !
> 
> Πάσο λοιπόν 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Εφόσον στα πρήξαμε και το άλλαξες άστο να δούμε τι θα γίνει ...


βασικά έχω  2 fritzbox απευθείας το ένα στην modulus το άλλο στην ephone.... και το ucm... με 2χ modulus, 1x ephone, 1x ote, 1x απομακρυσμένο fritzbox (vpn) και ένα τοπικό fritzbox που συνδέετε σε παλιό Τ/Κ isdn

μπορεί να ηταν και κόλλημα του μικροτικ...μιας και έχω περισσότερες wan...

----------


## astbox

Load balancing και voip, no senior! Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις register από την μία wan και να προσπαθείς να πάρεις από την άλλη ή έστω κάνει register από μία, στέλνεις invite, του λες θα σου στείλω rtp από αυτήν και μόλις γίνεται η επισύνδεση να αρχίζεις να στέλνεις από την άλλη.
Αν το Mikrotik σου δίνει δυνατότητα να κάνεις disable το load balancing για την ip του asterisk ίσως καλό είναι να το έχεις ενεργό.

----------


## puntomania

> Load balancing και voip, no senior! Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις register από την μία wan και να προσπαθείς να πάρεις από την άλλη ή έστω κάνει register από μία, στέλνεις invite, του λες θα σου στείλω rtp από αυτήν και μόλις γίνεται η επισύνδεση να αρχίζεις να στέλνεις από την άλλη.
> Αν το Mikrotik σου δίνει δυνατότητα να κάνεις disable το load balancing για την ip του asterisk ίσως καλό είναι να το έχεις ενεργό.


με μερικούς κανόνες στο filter & mangle... γίνετε..άλλα μερικές φορές κολλάει!

----------


## DVader

> με μερικούς κανόνες στο filter & mangle... γίνετε..άλλα μερικές φορές κολλάει!


Ναι οκ αλλά είναι πατέντα κάπως έτσι μου μοιάζει ...  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Ναι οκ αλλά είναι πατέντα κάπως έτσι μου μοιάζει ...


ναι έτσι το βλέπω και εγώ...αλλα δεν βρίσκω άλλο τρόπο...

----------


## galotzas

Καλημερα. Εχει και καποιος αλλος προβλημα?

Μας περνουν οι πελατες και λεει οτι ειναι κατειλημμενες οι γραμμες ενω δεν μιλαει κανενας , και εμεις δεν μπορουμε να παρουνε κανενα.

Οκ το εφτιαξαν

----------


## DVader

Πολλά προβλήματα βλέπω τελευταία από την Modulus...
Έχουμε ιδέα τι παίζει ..?

----------


## CyberCr33p

> Πολλά προβλήματα βλέπω τελευταία από την Modulus...
> Έχουμε ιδέα τι παίζει ..?


Εκτός από κάποια unregister/register που έγιναν κάποιες ημέρες τα ξημερώματα τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή το πρωί δεχόμασταν κανονικά κλήσεις.

Τι πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάστηκε;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πολλά προβλήματα βλέπω τελευταία από την Modulus...
> Έχουμε ιδέα τι παίζει ..?


καλημερα, ενα μηνα κατι που την εχω δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα ουτε μου ανεφεραν κατι απο το σπιτι.
Τι προβλημα εχεις ακριβως? και κυριως με ποιον τροπο την δουλευεις?

Αληθεια ο server ειναι παντα ιδιος? ή αλλαζει κιολας? γιατι εγω παντα την ιδια ip βλεπω στον αστερισκ οσο καιρο την εχω, αλλα το login ειναι σε ενα ονομα οχι ip. Δεν τα θυμαμαι τωρα απεξω.

----------


## DVader

> Εκτός από κάποια unregister/register που έγιναν κάποιες ημέρες τα ξημερώματα τις τελευταίες ημέρες δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή το πρωί δεχόμασταν κανονικά κλήσεις.
> 
> Τι πρόβλημα σου παρουσιάστηκε;


Δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα ... απλά βλέπω που γκρινιάζετε κάποιοι  :Wink:

----------


## dogganos

Καλωσήρθα κι εγώ στην modulus :-)

Προβληματάκι που ίσως να είναι trivial αλλά λόγω απειρίας δεν ξέρω τι παίζει: Έχω δύο νούμερα στην modulus, έχω φτιάξει τα δύο trunks (pjsip.conf), και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν καλώ δοκιμαστικά από το κινητό μου το ένα νούμερο παίζει κανονικά, ενώ όταν καλώ το άλλο νούμερο παίρνω το εξής:

[May  7 10:16:24] NOTICE[13031]: res_pjsip_session.c:2993 new_invite: Call from 'MOD_Α' (UDP:185.73.42.250:5060) to extension '2310123456' rejected because extension not found in context 'incoming_MOD_A'.

Δηλαδή ενώ το νούμερο που καλώ είναι το 2310123456 που είναι το MOD_B trunk μου, το νομίζει ο asterisk ότι είναι το MOD_A trunk.

Στο tcpdump βλέπω το εξής:

Όταν καλώ το ένα νούμερο (2310123456) μου έρχεται από την modulus:
10:15:58.643748 IP 185.73.42.250.5060 > 192.168.1.100.5060: SIP: INVITE sip:2310123456@voips.modulus.gr SIP/2.0

και όταν καλώ το άλλο (2310654321) μου έρχεται από την modulus:
10:16:24.444059 IP 185.73.42.250.5060 > 192.168.1.100.5060: SIP: INVITE sip:2310654321@voips.modulus.gr SIP/2.0

Καταλαβαίνω δηλαδή ότι ο asterisk μπερδεύεται και όταν του έρχεται το invite για το ένα από τα δύο νούμερα με την modulus, νομίζει ότι ανήκει στο trunk του άλλου νούμερου. Πως σώζεται αυτό; Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## puntomania

> Καλωσήρθα κι εγώ στην modulus :-)
> 
> Προβληματάκι που ίσως να είναι trivial αλλά λόγω απειρίας δεν ξέρω τι παίζει: Έχω δύο νούμερα στην modulus, έχω φτιάξει τα δύο trunks (pjsip.conf), και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν καλώ δοκιμαστικά από το κινητό μου το ένα νούμερο παίζει κανονικά, ενώ όταν καλώ το άλλο νούμερο παίρνω το εξής:
> 
> [May  7 10:16:24] NOTICE[13031]: res_pjsip_session.c:2993 new_invite: Call from 'MOD_Α' (UDP:185.73.42.250:5060) to extension '2310123456' rejected because extension not found in context 'incoming_MOD_A'.
> 
> Δηλαδή ενώ το νούμερο που καλώ είναι το 2310123456 που είναι το MOD_B trunk μου, το νομίζει ο asterisk ότι είναι το MOD_A trunk.
> 
> Στο tcpdump βλέπω το εξής:
> ...


γιατι έχεις 2 τρανκ? αν οι αριθμοί είναι στο ίδιο μητρώο... γίνετε και με 1

----------


## astbox

Αν χρησιμοποιείς το ίδιο config με το sip trunk της cosmote τότε κάνει match μόνο με την IP.
Eπειδή έρχονται από την ίδια IP oι κλήσεις πάνε στο context του endpoint που έκανε τελευταίο register. Από εμπειρία αυτό είναι τελείως τυχαίο αλλά συνήθως είναι με τη σειρά που τα έχεις στο config οπότε στην περίπτωση σου το MOD_B.
Κάνε comment out την μεταβλητή match στο type=identify και πρόσθεσε το παρακάτω στο κάθε endpoint

match_header = To: 1stmodulusnumber

και στο άλλο

match_header = To: 2ndmodulusnumber

Αν φυσικά μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικά trunks, αν είσαι στην περίπτωση που λέει ο punto τότε κάτι παίζει στο diaplan σου.

----------


## dogganos

Ευχαριστώ για τις προσπάθειες παιδιά, αλλά το match_header δεν έπαιξε. Το κατάφερα να παίξει πάντως με ένα inbound route αντί για δύο. Δηλαδή και τα δύο trunks στο pjsip.conf δείχνουν στο κοινό context incoming_MOD.

Στο οποίο κοινό context στο extensions.conf έχω:



```
[incoming_MOD]
exten => _x.,1,Set(Var_TO=${EXTEN})
same => n,Log(NOTICE, Incoming call for ${Var_TO} from ${CALLERID(all)})
same => n,GotoIf($["${Var_TO}" = "2310123456"]?ext_123456,s,1:4)
same => n,GotoIf($["${Var_TO}" = "2310654321"]?ext_654321,s,1:5)
same => n,Hangup()

[ext_654321]
exten => s,1,Dial(PJSIP/Kentriko)

[ext_123456]
exten => s,1,Dial(PJSIP/Filippos)
```

Οπότε έρχονται σε αυτό το κοινό inbound route οι κλήσεις και των δύο αριθμών της modulus, και κατευθύνω τις κλήσεις αναλόγως του ποιος αριθμός modulus κλήθηκε (${EXTEN}), στα επιθυμητά εσωτερικά (Kentriko, Filippos).

Λόγω απειρίας στο asterisk δεν καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς το σκεπτικό του πως σχετίζονται trunks - inbound calls, αλλά παίζει.

--edit: πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό που ασχολούμαι με asterisk, έχω ξοδέψει ένα κουτί παναντόλ - τα κόκκινα  :Whistle:

----------


## DVader

> Ευχαριστώ για τις προσπάθειες παιδιά, αλλά το match_header δεν έπαιξε. Το κατάφερα να παίξει πάντως με ένα inbound route αντί για δύο. Δηλαδή και τα δύο trunks στο pjsip.conf δείχνουν στο κοινό context incoming_MOD.
> 
> Στο οποίο κοινό context στο extensions.conf έχω:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [incoming_MOD]
> exten => _x.,1,Set(Var_TO=${EXTEN})
> ...


Άνοιξε άλλο θέμα αν θέλεις να το συζητήσουμε ...εκτενώς και να σου λυθούν οι όποιες απορίες...
Μην το βρομίσουμε το θέμα εδώ...

- - - Updated - - -

Θα τις λύσουμε όλες τις απορίες.... Είναι πολύ απλό αυτό που ρώτησες...

----------


## dogganos

Έχεις δίκιο. Άνοιξα αυτό https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...13#post7031213

----------


## puntomania

Email που μου ήρθε σήμερα...


Η modulus έχει πλέον
το δικό της app!

Κατέβασε τώρα το νέο app της modulus εντελώς δωρεάν
& κάνε τη ζωή σου πιο εύκολη!



Νέο App, Νέες Δυνατότητες

Με το νέο μας app θα έχεις επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικά & δυνατότητες που δεν είναι διαθέσιμα σε άλλα softphone apps, μια εφαρμογή πλήρως συμβατή με τις υπηρεσίες μας & δωρεάν τεχνική υποστήριξη.

Call Transfers Live Υπόλοιπο
Παρακολούθησε το υπόλοιπο σου live 
Call Transfers Call Transfers
Μετάφερε κλήσεις σε οποιοδήποτε αριθμό
Εύκολη Εκτροπή Εύκολη Εκτροπή
Ρύθμισε εύκολα την εκτροπή κλήσεων 
Υπόλοιπο 2-Step Set Up
Παραμετροποίησε το app σε 2 μόλις βήματα
Call Transfers Call History
Δες αναλυτικά το ιστορικό κλήσεων σου
Εύκολη Εκτροπή Συμβατότητα
Πλήρως συμβατό με τις υπηρεσίες μας
Εύκολη Εκτροπή
Call History
Call Menu


https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tphone.android

https://apps.apple.com/gr/app/modulu...562146672?l=el

----------


## BlueChris

> Email που μου ήρθε σήμερα...
> 
> 
> Η modulus έχει πλέον
> το δικό της app!
> 
> Κατέβασε τώρα το νέο app της modulus εντελώς δωρεάν
> & κάνε τη ζωή σου πιο εύκολη!
> 
> ...


Ναι μόλις το έβαλα και δουλεύει σωστά. Επίσης χτύπησε και στο σπίτι (Freepbx) και στην εφαρμογή.

----------


## parsifal

> Email που μου ήρθε σήμερα...
> *Call Transfers Live Υπόλοιπο
> Παρακολούθησε το υπόλοιπο σου live* 
> Call Transfers Call Transfers
> Μετάφερε κλήσεις σε οποιοδήποτε αριθμό
> Εύκολη Εκτροπή Εύκολη Εκτροπή
> Ρύθμισε εύκολα την εκτροπή κλήσεων 
> *Υπόλοιπο 2-Step Set Up*
> Παραμετροποίησε το app σε 2 μόλις βήματα
> ...


Αυτά που είναι σε bold, δεν κατάφερα να τα βρω στο app. Καμιά ιδέα που κοιτάμε;

----------


## BlueChris

Ξέσασα να πω πως η εφαρμογή είναι η ίδια του Sangoma Connect και του Clearly Anywhere οπότε σίγουρα θα δουλεύει σωστά.

Edit: τι το είπα ο Σαββατογεννημένος... δεν μου κάνει logon πλέον.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, ωραια θα την δω στο κινητο αν και δουλευω το Zoiper θα το ριξω μια ματια....

- - - Updated - - -

το εβαλα το υπολοιπο δεν το βλεπω ομως.....λεει οτι το βλεπουμε live! πως?

----------


## puntomania

μήπως θέλει λίγο χρόνο.... (δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη)

----------


## BlueChris

Ούτε εγώ βρήκα το υπόλοιπο αλλά ναι ας τους δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκιμασα την εφαρμογη και σε ομιλια μια χαρα, υπολοιπο πουθενα δεν ειδα...

----------


## Javascript_Developer

Έχω θέμα με modulus από χθες.
Είμαι ο μόνος;

Update : Τελικά ήταν τοπικό το θέμα στο καινούριο speed port plus που μπήκε και όπου έπρεπε να αλλάξω το κλασικό security setting sip-alg.

----------


## daras

κανετε κλησεις γιατι εγω δεν μπορω ?
Και το site τους ειναι κατω, απο οτι βλεπω.

----------


## Focus

Και εγώ καθολικό πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες -  εξερχόμενες. Δεν λειτουργεί ούτε η εκτροπή προς άλλο σταθερο/κινητό.

----------


## RpMz

Έχουμε μάθει τι έχει γίνει?

----------


## galotzas

Επανηλθε εδω μετα απο 3-4 λεπτα

EDIT:  Επεσε παλι....

----------


## RpMz

Registration κάνει κανονικά, αλλά εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες καπουτ.

----------


## Papados

Ναι δεν παίζουν ουτε εισερχόμενες ουτε εξερχόμενες.
στο site μπαινει με πολύ αναμονή.

----------


## daras

εβγαλαν ανακοινωση

----------


## bytelord

Έχουν βγάλει ανακοίνωση στο site τους
"Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι έχει παρατηρηθεί πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας στις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Οι μηχανικοί μας καταβάλλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την άμεση αποκατάσταση."

Μας καίει βέβαια εκτιμώμενος χρόνος αποκατάστασης γιατί έχω μερικές εταιρίες στη modulus Και έχουν πάρει λίγο φωτιά οι γραμμές.

Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι καλεί κανονικά, δεν έχει ένα μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στο δίκτυο για να το καταλάβει και ο καλών.

----------


## galotzas

> Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι καλεί κανονικά, δεν έχει ένα μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στο δίκτυο για να το καταλάβει και ο καλών.


Αυτο ακριβως. Ουτε καλει ουτε ενημερωνει και δεν μας ερχεται ουτε μηνυμα με τις χαμενες

----------


## apagal

και εδω ολα νεκρα

----------


## bytelord

Φαίνεται να αποκαθίσταται αλλά υπάρχει τεράστια καθυστέρηση στο routing. Οι εξερχόμενες εδώ και 30 λετπά δείχνουν να παίζουν κανονικά, οι εισερχόμενες το τελευταίο 5λεπτο έρχονται αλλά με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση.
EDIT: έχει αποκασταθεί σε 2 συνδέσεις που δοκίμασα και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες με το αναμενόμενο Routing.

----------


## CyberCr33p

SMS από Modulus: "AΓAΠHTE ΣYNEPΓATH, ΘA ΘEΛAME NA ΣAΣ ENHMEPΩΣOYME OTI EXEI ΠAPATHPHΘEI ΠPOBΛHMA ΣTHN ΛEITOYPΓIA THΣ YΠHPEΣIAΣ AΠO THN OΠOIA EΠHPEAZETAI MEPOΣ TΩN ΣYNΔPOMHTΩN. OI MHXANIKOI MAΣ KATABAΛΛOYN ΠPOΣΠAΘEIEΣ AΠOKATAΣTAΣHΣ. ΘA ΛABETE EK NEOY ENHMEPΩΣH ΓIA THN ΠOPEIA TΩN EPΓAΣIΩN."

----------


## Papados

Εξερχόμενες εχω, εισερχόμενες δεν εχω.

----------


## DVader

Πολύ συχνά έχουν τέτοια θέματα...

----------


## puntomania

> Πολύ συχνά έχουν τέτοια θέματα...




Off Topic


		...πλάκα πλάκα... απο τοτε που πήγα 2 κύριους αριθμούς μου στην ephone... δεν εχω τέτοια προβλήματα... το μόνο μείον οτι η χρέωση ειναι ανα λεπτό και οχι ανα δευτερόλεπτο, το οποιο βεβαία λύνεται με το just call της modulus οπότε και κάνω εξερχόμενες απο αυτήν

----------


## panos2311

Είναι η 2η φορά σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα που ξανασυνέβει το ίδιο συμβάν. 
Υποτίθεται πως υπάρχουν και backup τρόποι δρομολόγησης....

----------


## Papados

Για το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε πριν μερικές μέρες δεν είχαμε κάποια πληροφόρηση για την αιτία της βλάβης.
Συνήθως για τις βλάβες, η modulus έδινε μία εξήγηση.

Ισως το σημερινό να είναι συνέχεια της προηγούμενης?

----------


## galotzas

Τουλαχιστον σημερα ερχεται email με τις χαμενες κλησεις να μην νομιζει ο κοσμος πως το κλεισαμε

----------


## bytelord

Δυστηχώς εμένα καμία χαμένη κλήση δε μου έρχεται σε email σε καμία από τις εταιρίες και έχει ξεκινήσει η μουρμούρα και έχουν δίκιο.
Δεν γίνεται να μην έχουν ένα failover στο routing ή στην υποδομής τους, έστω και με μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση.

----------


## tmltd

Και εμείς στην εταιρεία δεν λαμβάνουμε email με τις χαμένες κλήσεις.
Απαράδεκτο σε τόσο σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να έχουμε ξανά θέμα και καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση για το ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα.

Υποδομή fail over δεν υπάρχει; ή τουλάχιστον να ακούει ο καλών κάποιο μήνυμα για πρόβλημα δικτύου;
Άσε που τα ακούω σαν υπεύθυνος πληροφορικής γατί διαλέξαμε την modulus και έχει αυξηθεί η πίεση να φύγουμε για άλλον πάροχο.

----------


## Papados

> Τουλαχιστον σημερα ερχεται email με τις χαμενες κλησεις να μην νομιζει ο κοσμος πως το κλεισαμε


Πως ερχετε email;. το εχεις ζητήσει κάπως;
σε εμας δεν ερχετε τιποτα.

EDIT...
ERROR 500 στην σελίδα τους

----------


## bytelord

Πριν επιλέξουμε τη Modulus είχα ζητήσει uptime ποσοστά στο SLA ως υπηρεσία ... 99.6% προφορικά, δεν βλέπω να ανταποκρίνονται στη πραγματικότητα, ούτε τηλέφωνο δε μπορείς να τους πάρεις, έτσι να τους πεις τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά, όλα καλα;

----------


## Papados

Είμαστε πολλα χρόνια στην modulus χωρις προβλήματα. 
Τον τελευταίο καιρό εχουν ξεκινήσει και εχουν θέματα.

----------


## chros

> Είμαστε πολλα χρόνια στην modulus χωρις προβλήματα. 
> Τον τελευταίο καιρό εχουν ξεκινήσει και εχουν θέματα.


Επιβεβαιώνω, εδώ και 2 χρόνια μόνο ένα δίωρο θυμάμαι μια φορά με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, που τότε μάλιστα είχε πέσει ο server της Lamda οπότε δεν ήταν ακριβώς δικό τους λάθος.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι πρωτόγνωρο και απαράδεκτο αυτό που συμβαίνει...

----------


## bytelord

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν αυξήσει τη πελατιακή τους βάση αρκετά με αποτέλεσμα το impact να είναι μεγαλύτερο. Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν failover υποδομή γιατί όποτε έχουν θέμα επηρεάζεται όλη η υποδομή τους, τηλεφωνία, my.modulus.gr κλπ.
Όταν ανεβαίνεις κατηγορία επενδύεις και πιο πολλά στην υποδομή σου. Είναι 2η ημέρα, έχει περάσει την ώρα και το μονο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι "μηχανικοί μάχονται στα χαρακώματα".
δφ

----------


## galotzas

> Πως ερχετε email;. το εχεις ζητήσει κάπως;
> σε εμας δεν ερχετε τιποτα.


Οντως σημερα δεν ερχονται εμαιλ εκανε λαθος η κοπελα. 
Γενικα ερχονται σε ειδοποιησεις οι χαμενες κλησεις και εντος ωραριου και εκτος.

Εχεις βαλει τηλεφωνητη με ωραριο συγκεκριμενο?
Δεν πληρωνουμε κατι εξτρα παντως

----------


## bytelord

Μήπως έχεις vPBX στη modulus και όχι μόνο SIP Trunks?

----------


## galotzas

Ναι vPBX

----------


## Papados

κι εγω vpbx με ivr και όλα τα καλούδια, αλλα email yok!

----------


## bytelord

Update (03/08/21 13:27): Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το πρόβλημα παραμένει, οι μηχανικοί μας εργάζονται για την αποκατάσταση του. Εκτιμώμενος χρόνος αποκατάστασης σε 1:30 ώρα.

Πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα ...

----------


## CyberCr33p

Update 14:15: "ΘA ΘEΛAME NA ΣAΣ ENHMEPΩΣOYME OTI O EKTIMΩMENOΣ XPONOΣ AΠOKATAΣTAΣHΣ EINAI ΣTIΣ 15:00. ZHTOYME ΣYΓΓNΩMH ΓIA THN ANAΣTATΩΣH. ΘA EΠANEΛΘOYME ME NEOTEPH ENHMEPΩΣH."

----------


## daras

Όλο και ποιο κάτω πάει ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης. Άντε να δούμε.

Βρήκαν ώρα και μέρα, Να γίνει και καμία διακοπή από ΔΕΗ να δέσει το πράγμα να τα κλείσουμε όλα να πάμε παραλία

Ε μα!

----------


## bytelord

φαίνεται να έχει αποκατασταθεί στις 14:57.

----------


## chros

Εγώ δεν έχω ούτε εισερχόμενες ούτε εξερχόμενες ακόμα

----------


## bytelord

> Εγώ δεν έχω ούτε εισερχόμενες ούτε εξερχόμενες ακόμα


Δες το registration.

----------


## tmltd

στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο στην εταιρεία σε 2 trunk έχω registration κανονικά πριν από λίγο αλλά ούτε εισερχόμενες ή εξερχόμενες ακόμα

----------


## Papados

> φαίνεται να έχει αποκατασταθεί στις 14:57.


Εδω δεν δουλευει τιποτα ακόμα.

----------


## chros

Register κανονικά, εξερχόμενες μάλλον κανονικά, εισερχόμενες όχι.

----------


## Papados

Εφτιαξε. Κανονικα και εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες. 

Καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε και μια πληροφόρηση για το τι έγινε.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Το έστειλαν με e-mail:




> Την Πέμπτη 29/07/21 αντιμετωπίσαμε πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα στις υποδομές μας και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο cluster των βάσεων δεδομένων με αποτέλεσμα τη γενικότερη αδυναμία εξυπηρέτησης κλήσεων (εισερχόμενων και εξερχόμενων). Δυστυχώς, η διαδικασία μετάπτωσης σε έτερο cluster το οποίο αποτελεί replication του πρώτου (διάταξη active-passive) απέτυχε. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την προσπάθεια επίλυσης του προβλήματος απευθείας στα παραγωγικά συστήματα των βάσεων σε συνεργασία με τον vendor (MariaDB Enterprise) που μας υποστηρίζει. Το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε και τα συστήματα μας επανήλθαν μετά από περίπου 2 ώρες και 30 λεπτά.
> 
> Έπειτα της αποκατάστασης, έγινε περαιτέρω διερεύνηση των αιτίων του προβλήματος και πιθανών τρόπων αντιμετώπισης του. Με βάση τα ευρήματα που βρέθηκαν, δημιουργήθηκε ένα πλάνο για την οριστική αντιμετώπιση του εν λόγω προβλήματος.
> 
> Δυστυχώς, σήμερα Τρίτη 03/08/21 και χωρίς να έχουμε προλάβει να εφαρμόσουμε τις διορθώσεις που απαιτούνταν και να θέσουμε εκ νέου σε λειτουργία τη διαδικασία μετάπτωσης στο passive σύστημα, αντιμετωπίσαμε εκ νέου το ίδιο πρόβλημα, με αποτέλεσμα και πάλι τη γενικότερη αδυναμία εξυπηρέτησης κλήσεων (εισερχόμενων και εξερχόμενων) για περισσότερο από 4 ώρες.
> Το πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίστηκε το ταχύτερο δυνατό, αναπτύσσοντας και θέτοντας σε λειτουργία ένα νέο σύστημα βάσεων δεδομένων προκειμένου να επιτύχουμε αποκατάσταση και επαναφορά των κατ' ελάχιστο δεδομένων που απαιτούνται για την απρόσκοπτη δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων.
> 
> Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι τέτοιας φύσεως προβλήματα δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες για την αξιόπιστη και δίχως προβλήματα παροχή της υπηρεσίας. Από πλευράς μας, θα θέλαμε να σας διαβεβαιώσουμε ότι πρώτο μας μέλημα είναι η απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας, αντιλαμβανόμενοι πόσο σημαντική είναι η παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών σε όλους τους συνδρομητές μας. Γι' αυτό το λόγο άλλωστε υπάρχουν συμβόλαια με τους vendors για το σύνολο του εξοπλισμού και του λογισμικού που χρησιμοποιούμε και παρουσία σε δύο datacenters στην Ελλάδα (Lamda Hellix & TI Sparkle).
> 
> ...

----------


## BlueChris

Να χέσω τη MariaDB και την SofiaDB.. έλεος με αυτές τις τσιπιές σε μεγάλες εταιρείες που θέλουν και fault tolerance με αυτά τα πράγματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπερα, σε εμενα παντως κανενα προβλημα και δεν μου ηρθε και κανενα email. Εκτος αν εγινε κατι σε στιγμη που δεν μιλαγαμε και δεν μας πηραν και δεν το καταλαβαμε φυσικα.

----------


## Kapnos

> Να χέσω τη MariaDB και την SofiaDB.. έλεος με αυτές τις τσιπιές σε μεγάλες εταιρείες που θέλουν και fault tolerance με αυτά τα πράγματα.


Μια χαρά fault tolerance έχει το Μαράκι, και primary/slave και active standby κλπ κλπ. Όλα ξεκινούν από το config και το settup, αν δεν ξέρουν οι κύριοι πώς να το κάνουν είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## BlueChris

> Μια χαρά fault tolerance έχει το Μαράκι, και primary/slave και active standby κλπ κλπ. Όλα ξεκινούν από το config και το settup, αν δεν ξέρουν οι κύριοι πώς να το κάνουν είναι άλλο θέμα.


Δεν το ήξερα και το έψαξα και έχεις δίκιο. Σε όλα τα πράγματα η υλοποίηση είναι το θέμα.

----------


## jap

Μπήκα στο thread να δω τι έπαιξε, αφού πήρα το email ως πρώην συνδρομητής τους. Από τη μια θετικότατη η λεπτομερέστατη (στο βαθμό που απευθύνεται σε μη τεχνικούς) ενημέρωση για το τι συνέβη. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν αντιμετώπισαν σωστά την όλη κατάσταση. Θα συμφωνήσω με το προηγούμενο post του bytelord: 




> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν αυξήσει τη πελατιακή τους βάση αρκετά με αποτέλεσμα το impact να είναι μεγαλύτερο. Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν failover υποδομή γιατί όποτε έχουν θέμα επηρεάζεται όλη η υποδομή τους, τηλεφωνία, my.modulus.gr κλπ.
> Όταν ανεβαίνεις κατηγορία επενδύεις και πιο πολλά στην υποδομή σου. Είναι 2η ημέρα, έχει περάσει την ώρα και το μονο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι "μηχανικοί μάχονται στα χαρακώματα".

----------


## Papados

Θεωρώ θετικότατη και τίμια την αποστολή email με τους λόγους του downtime.
Από την άλλη θα έπρεπε (κατά την γνώμη μου) να έχουν ήδη προβεί στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες πριν φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο.

Θα συμφωνήσω κι εγω με το Post του bytelord, όπως και του jap.




> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν αυξήσει τη πελατιακή τους βάση αρκετά με αποτέλεσμα το impact να είναι μεγαλύτερο. Φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν failover υποδομή γιατί όποτε έχουν θέμα επηρεάζεται όλη η υποδομή τους, τηλεφωνία, my.modulus.gr κλπ.
> Όταν ανεβαίνεις κατηγορία επενδύεις και πιο πολλά στην υποδομή σου. Είναι 2η ημέρα, έχει περάσει την ώρα και το μονο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι "μηχανικοί μάχονται στα χαρακώματα".
> δφ





> Μπήκα στο thread να δω τι έπαιξε, αφού πήρα το email ως πρώην συνδρομητής τους. Από τη μια θετικότατη η λεπτομερέστατη (στο βαθμό που απευθύνεται σε μη τεχνικούς) ενημέρωση για το τι συνέβη. Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να κρίνω αν αντιμετώπισαν σωστά την όλη κατάσταση. Θα συμφωνήσω με το προηγούμενο post του bytelord:

----------


## Focus

Και πάλι καθολικό πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες εξερχόμενες....

----------


## pan.nl

Τα ίδια και εδώ δυστυχώς. Έχω από το 2012 αριθμό και μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω πως τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τα προβλήματα.

----------


## Papados

Εδω όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά.

----------


## netblues

Growing pains. Μεγαλώνει το πελατολογιο, εχει κανει και το λαθος να κυνηγαει μικρους, και αυτο συχνα κοστιζει, χωρις να αποδιδει και αντιστοιχα.
Ψυχραιμια. Ολοι εχουν τις δυσκολες μερες τους.

----------


## Focus

Επανήλθαν εισερχόμενες - εξερχόμενες πλέον.

----------


## dimangelid

> Και πάλι καθολικό πρόβλημα με εισερχόμενες εξερχόμενες....


Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ, όλα οκ.

----------


## DVader

> Τα ίδια και εδώ δυστυχώς. Έχω από το 2012 αριθμό και μπορώ να επιβεβαιώσω πως τα τελευταία 2-3 χρόνια έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί τα προβλήματα.


Εχω αριθμό και αριθμούς από ποιο πριν από το 2012... Για πολλά χρόνια δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με υποδειγματική εξυπηρέτηση ..
Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν χάσει εντελώς την μπάλα όμως...  

Πριν από καιρό όταν βάζανε ένα νέο server ενώ έπρεπε να με έχουν ενημερώσει ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω ρυθμίσεις για να παίζω δεν μου είπαν ποτέ. Το έμαθα όταν μου βγήκε σαν πρόβλημα... Έκανα τις αλλαγές που μου είπαν και έπαιξα. Μάλιστα μου είπαν να μην γυρίσω στις παλιές ρυθμίσεις γιατί δεν πρέπει. Όμως μετά από κάποιο καιρό πάλι τα ίδια είχα και όταν έβαλα τις παλιές έστρωσε... Γενικά όταν έχω πρόβλημα πειραματίζομαι να δω που θα παίξει ... 

Δεν με νοιάζει το software που έχουν και δουλεύουν δικό τους πρόβλημα (MariaDB Enterprise... μια χαρά είναι) 

Τώρα βλέπω έχουν γενικότερα θέματα χωρίς πλάνο και σχέδιο δράσης. Δεν θα σχολιάσω το γεγονός ότι δεν ξέρανε ότι το εφεδρικό σύστημα δεν θα παίξει και για αυτό τους βγήκε στην πράξη...  

Η σύμπραξη με την INALAN μάλλον τους έκανε κακό .... γιατί από τότε άρχισαν τα θέματα...  Μεγάλωσαν απότομα χωρίς να μπορούν να το καλύψουν ...

- - - Updated - - -




> Growing pains. Μεγαλώνει το πελατολογιο, εχει κανει και το λαθος να κυνηγαει μικρους, και αυτο συχνα κοστιζει, χωρις να αποδιδει και αντιστοιχα.
> Ψυχραιμια. Ολοι εχουν τις δυσκολες μερες τους.


Δεν διαφωνώ...

----------


## chros

Καλημέρα, έχει κάποιος άλλος θέμα σήμερα; Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, πέφτουν οι εισερχόμενες μετά από ένα ring και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω εξερχόμενες. Περνάνε 2 λεπτά και στρώνει. Μετά από ένα τέταρτο πχ, πάλι το ίδιο.

----------


## jlian

Εγώ πάλι, με τη χρήση που κάνω, δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα. Από τότε που βελτίωσαν την ποιότητα κλήσεις στις εξερχόμενες, είμαι σταθερά ικανοποιημένος. Αν και κάποιες φορές γίνεται τερματισμός μετά από 15 περίπου λεπτά εισερχόμενης, δεν έχω δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Αρκεί φυσικά να είναι τυχαίο αυτό...

----------


## BlueChris

> Εγώ πάλι, με τη χρήση που κάνω, δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα. Από τότε που βελτίωσαν την ποιότητα κλήσεις στις εξερχόμενες, είμαι σταθερά ικανοποιημένος. Αν και κάποιες φορές γίνεται τερματισμός μετά από 15 περίπου λεπτά εισερχόμενης, δεν έχω δώσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Αρκεί φυσικά να είναι τυχαίο αυτό...


Το είχα και εγω αυτό το θέμα μόνο από συνδρομητές vodafone προς εμένα αλλά σε κάποια φάση έφτιαξε...

----------


## Papados

> Το είχα και εγω αυτό το θέμα μόνο από συνδρομητές vodafone προς εμένα αλλά σε κάποια φάση έφτιαξε...


Ναι, πράγματι μόνο απο Voda υπήρχε το πρόβλημα. Εχει φτιάξει εδω και ενα χρόνο τουλάχιστον.



Off Topic


		ευτυχώς που δεν είναι ο guzel στο νήμα να μας πει ότι δεν είχε πρόβλημα η Voda αλλά ο δορυφόρος από το Star Trek  :ROFL:

----------


## BlueChris

> Ναι, πράγματι μόνο απο Voda υπήρχε το πρόβλημα. Εχει φτιάξει εδω και ενα χρόνο τουλάχιστον.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ευτυχώς που δεν είναι ο guzel στο νήμα να μας πει ότι δεν είχε πρόβλημα η Voda αλλά ο δορυφόρος από το Star Trek


Xaxaxa

----------


## jlian

Σε συνδρομητή από Wind είχα το πρόβλημα, με Nova εγώ. Τώρα που το λέτε πάντως, έχω να το δω λίγο καιρό....

----------


## baskon

Μόλις έλαβα μυνημα από το fritz ότι εδώ και μια ώρα περίπου τα δύο νούμερα μου της modulus δε λειτουργούν εδώ και καμιά ωρα. Κάποιος άλλος με πρόβλημα;

----------


## galotzas

Εδω ολα κανονικα

----------


## CyberCr33p

Και εδώ κανονικά.

----------


## baskon

Κοιταξα και το Log.. DNS Error έλεγε (έχω Cloudflare και OpenDNS)..
Anyway επανήλθε μετά από αρκετή ώρα.

----------


## skoupas

Η Cosmote σταθερή σέρνεται σήμερα. Μήπως φταίει αυτό?

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε εμενα ολα καλα και με modulus και με cosmote εξοχικο και δουλεια (adsl + VDSL2).

----------


## sotiris.bos

Πολλα: gettaddrinfo("voips.modulus.gr") Name or service not known errors στα asterisk logs τελευταια. Για DNS εχω 1.1.1.1.

Εχει κανεις αλλος θεμα?

----------


## dimangelid

> Πολλα: gettaddrinfo("voips.modulus.gr") Name or service not known errors στα asterisk logs τελευταια. Για DNS εχω 1.1.1.1.
> 
> Εχει κανεις αλλος θεμα?


Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι.

----------


## dimangelid

Δεν έχω εισερχόμενες.

Τα ίδια γίνονται και στην intertelecom και στην ephone.

Κανένας άλλος με τα ίδια προβλήματα;

Εξερχόμενες έχω από όλους τους παρόχους.

----------


## CyberCr33p

Modulus κανονικά έχω εισερχόμενες.

----------


## griniaris

Οι πιθανοτητες να εχουν ταυτοχρονα βλαβη και οι 3 παροχοι που αναφερεις... ειναι μικρες. 

Μηπως καποιο προβλημα ειναι στη μερια σου ?

Υ.Γ.  σε 2 freepbx-modulus που δοκιμασα ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## dimangelid

> Modulus κανονικά έχω εισερχόμενες.


Μετά από λίγο έπαιξαν όλα μια χαρά.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι πιθανοτητες να εχουν ταυτοχρονα βλαβη και οι 3 παροχοι που αναφερεις... ειναι μικρες. 
> 
> Μηπως καποιο προβλημα ειναι στη μερια σου ?
> 
> Υ.Γ.  σε 2 freepbx-modulus που δοκιμασα ολα μια χαρα.


Αποκλείεται να ήταν στην μεριά μου. Η Modulus και η Intertelecom είναι στο σπίτι μου με ISP OTE. Η Ephone είναι σε ένα VPS εκτός Ελλάδας.

Την στιγμή που είχα τα προβλήματα, πήρα και στο support της ephone και ήταν κάτω και αυτό.

Δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να είχαν και οι τρεις πάροχοι πρόβλημα, και οι τρεις τις εισερχόμενές τους τις περνάνε από ΟΤΕ, οπότε παίζει να ήταν κάτι στην πλευρά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## pan.nl

Ούτε εισερχόμενες, ούτε εξερχόμενες αυτή τη στιγμή και η ιστοσελίδα είναι down.

----------


## galotzas

Εδω ειναι ολα κομπλε

----------


## griniaris

Αργησα ???  

και εδω μια χαρα .   Απο τις 9.30 το πρωι μια χαρα επαιζαν 2 νουμερακια.

----------


## apagal

Καλησπέρα. Δύο νούμερα είναι οφφ εδώ και λίγη ώρα....

----------


## tsapi

> Καλησπέρα. Δύο νούμερα είναι οφφ εδώ και λίγη ώρα....


Εγώ, με δύο νούμερα (επίσης Θεσσαλονίκη), δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα περίεργο όλη μέρα. Όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά και προς τις δύο διευθύνσεις.

----------


## apagal

Ανεβοκατεβηκαν 2-3 φορές, αλλά για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## puntomania

έχοντας αριθμους σε modulus και ephone.... βλέπω οτι η modulus εχει αρκετά σκαμπανεβάσματα σε μένα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## Papados

Modulus είναι κάτω εδω και λίγη ώρα. Εχει άλλος πρόβλημα;

----------


## galotzas

> Modulus είναι κάτω εδω και λίγη ώρα. Εχει άλλος πρόβλημα;


Καλημερα. Και εδω το ιδιο

----------


## apagal

> Καλημερα. Και εδω το ιδιο


Καλημερα. και σε εμας. 2 νουμερα επεσαν στις 08.50. Ο,τι καλυτερο οταν συμβαινει καθημερινες και ωρες αιχμης.

----------


## galotzas

Ολα καλα πλεον.
Θα τραβηξε η καθαριστρια την πριζα   :ROFL:

----------


## Papados

> Ολα καλα πλεον.
> Θα τραβηξε η καθαριστρια την πριζα


 :ROFL:

----------


## nontasaggelis

ΕΤΣΙ, πρεπει να βαλει την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα.

Μια φορα ειχα δωσει τα κλειδια του ιατρειου στην καθαριστρια να ερθει Κυριακη. Βεβαια τησ ειχα δειξει απο πριν που να βαλει την σκουπα.
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, την εβαλε σε πολυμπριζο του UPS, αφηνοντας ετσι ολο το χωριο χωρις ασυρματο ιντερνετ, και ολο το κτηριο (δημαρχειο, κτηνιατρειο, ιατρειο, ταχυδρομειο,κεπ, αστυνομια) χωρις τηλεφωνια (οτε + voip αλλου παροχου), και ιντερνετ.
Και ο μα@α@α@ μετα ετρεχε Κυριακατικα..........

----------


## puntomania

> ΕΤΣΙ, πρεπει να βαλει την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα.
> 
> Μια φορα ειχα δωσει τα κλειδια του ιατρειου στην καθαριστρια να ερθει Κυριακη. Βεβαια τησ ειχα δειξει απο πριν που να βαλει την σκουπα.
> ΤΕΛΙΚΑ, την εβαλε σε πολυμπριζο του UPS, αφηνοντας ετσι ολο το χωριο χωρις ασυρματο ιντερνετ, και ολο το κτηριο (δημαρχειο, κτηνιατρειο, ιατρειο, ταχυδρομειο,κεπ, αστυνομια) χωρις τηλεφωνια (οτε + voip αλλου παροχου), και ιντερνετ.
> Και ο μα@α@α@ μετα ετρεχε Κυριακατικα..........


λογικό όταν κρέμονται όλοι αυτοί απο ενα πολύμπριζο!!!

----------


## nontasaggelis

> λογικό όταν κρέμονται όλοι αυτοί απο ενα πολύμπριζο!!!


"Κρεμονται" απο ενα APC SUA 2000XL με 10 APC εξωτερικες μπαταριες.

----------


## Ax0R7aG0z

Ελαφρώς φορτωμένο UPS VS ηλεκτρική σκούπα, ποιος θα κερδίσει;

Η ηλεκτρική σκούπα. Πάντα η ηλεκτρική σκούπα...

Καθαρίστριες και μανάδες με ηλεκτρικές σκούπες, συνάδελφοι με ηλεκτρικά καλοριφέρ και αερόθερμα...

Ρε δε πα να βάλεις και αγγλικά βύσματα στις πρίζες του UPS, θα βρουν τρόπο να βάλουν εκεί το φορτίο και να στα ρίξουν όλα ...

----------


## thourios

> Ελαφρώς φορτωμένο UPS VS ηλεκτρική σκούπα, ποιος θα κερδίσει;
> 
> Η ηλεκτρική σκούπα. Πάντα η ηλεκτρική σκούπα...
> 
> Καθαρίστριες και μανάδες με ηλεκτρικές σκούπες, συνάδελφοι με ηλεκτρικά καλοριφέρ και αερόθερμα...
> 
> Ρε δε πα να βάλεις και αγγλικά βύσματα στις πρίζες του UPS, θα βρουν τρόπο να βάλουν εκεί το φορτίο και να στα ρίξουν όλα ...


Το έχω πάθει. Τώρα έχω μπλοκάρει όλες τις παροχές μήπως και γλυτώσω είναι και APC τα οποία είναι πανάκριβα πλέον.

----------


## BlueChris

> Το έχω πάθει. Τώρα έχω μπλοκάρει όλες τις παροχές μήπως και γλυτώσω είναι και APC τα οποία είναι πανάκριβα πλέον.


15kva τριφασικο ντουλάπα της Schneider στη δουλειά που είναι νορμάλ στο 50% load. 
Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες μου στέλνει μηνύματα για overload και πλέον στο normal έχει πάει 70%.

Έχω γυρίσει όλες τις μπριζες στο εργοστάσιο, τίποτα. Έχω ψάξει για το γνωστό με τις γυναίκες να κουμπωνουν αεροθερμα πάνω αυτά τα μικρά των 2000watt... Τζιφος.

Τι έχουν βάλει, αδυνατό να το βρω. Πρέπει να πάω σήμερα ή αύριο να τα ανοιγοκλείνω ασφάλειες να δω τι τραβάει.

----------


## apagal

> 15kva τριφασικο ντουλάπα της Schneider στη δουλειά που είναι νορμάλ στο 50% load. 
> Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες μου στέλνει μηνύματα για overload και πλέον στο normal έχει πάει 70%.
> 
> Έχω γυρίσει όλες τις μπριζες στο εργοστάσιο, τίποτα. Έχω ψάξει για το γνωστό με τις γυναίκες να κουμπωνουν αεροθερμα πάνω αυτά τα μικρά των 2000watt... Τζιφος.
> 
> Τι έχουν βάλει, αδυνατό να το βρω. Πρέπει να πάω σήμερα ή αύριο να τα ανοιγοκλείνω ασφάλειες να δω τι τραβάει.


Ωχ, κατάλαβα. Καλη υπομονή φιλε, θα το βρεις

----------


## idet2

> 15kva τριφασικο ντουλάπα της Schneider στη δουλειά που είναι νορμάλ στο 50% load. 
> Εδώ και λίγες ημέρες μου στέλνει μηνύματα για overload και πλέον στο normal έχει πάει 70%.
> 
> Έχω γυρίσει όλες τις μπριζες στο εργοστάσιο, τίποτα. Έχω ψάξει για το γνωστό με τις γυναίκες να κουμπωνουν αεροθερμα πάνω αυτά τα μικρά των 2000watt... Τζιφος.
> 
> Τι έχουν βάλει, αδυνατό να το βρω. Πρέπει να πάω σήμερα ή αύριο να τα ανοιγοκλείνω ασφάλειες να δω τι τραβάει.




Off Topic


		Φίλε έτσι από περιέργεια όταν το βρεις γράψε μας αν θες τι ήταν...

----------


## medias

Καλησπέρα, είναι θέμα της modulus όταν κάποιος καλεί και του βγάζει ότι "ο αριθμός δεν αντίστοιχή σε συνδρομητή " ; ενώ το νούμερο λειτουργεί κανονικά; ή έχει να κάνει με τον εκάστοτε πάροχο του καλούντος ; 
το σενάριο έχει ως εξής αριθμός Α στην cosmote ο οποίος "στέλνει" τις εισερχόμενες σε αριθμό και vpbx της modulus.

----------


## griniaris

Αν εχει γινει προσφατα φορητοτητα , τοτε τυχαινει οντως . 
Αν εχει πολυ καιρο , τοτε μιλα με την modulus να το δουνε απο εκει τι ειναι λαθος .

----------


## fadasma

Οι laser εκτυπωτές συνήθως ρουφάνε πολύ ρεύμα

----------


## Panagioths

> Οι laser εκτυπωτές συνήθως ρουφάνε πολύ ρεύμα


Τους οποίους δεν πρέπει να συνδέουμε σε ups γιατί bye bye ups...

----------


## BlueChris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Φίλε έτσι από περιέργεια όταν το βρεις γράψε μας αν θες τι ήταν...


Βρήκα τι ήταν. 

AIR CONDITION 18αρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Πριν 1 μήνα άλλαξαν κάτι AC στον πάνω όροφο και σε ένα οι θεοί πήραν γραμμή από τον τοίχο (έτσι συνδεόταν και το παλιό αλλά στα σωστά καλώδια) και κατα λάθος πήραν από την καλωδίωση του UPS. Μιλάμε έφαγα 4 ώρες μέχρι να το βρω..... και πάλι δεν θα το έβρισκα αν δεν είχα ανάψει το AC και στα κλείνω μια μια τις ασφάλειες στον πίνακα του UPS (25 είναι) .. ε σταμάτησε το AC... κλάμα.

----------


## DVader

> Βρήκα τι ήταν. 
> 
> AIR CONDITION 18αρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Πριν 1 μήνα άλλαξαν κάτι AC στον πάνω όροφο και σε ένα οι θεοί πήραν γραμμή από τον τοίχο (έτσι συνδεόταν και το παλιό αλλά στα σωστά καλώδια) και κατα λάθος πήραν από την καλωδίωση του UPS. Μιλάμε έφαγα 4 ώρες μέχρι να το βρω..... και πάλι δεν θα το έβρισκα αν δεν είχα ανάψει το AC και στα κλείνω μια μια τις ασφάλειες στον πίνακα του UPS (25 είναι) .. ε σταμάτησε το AC... κλάμα.


Σε αυτούς που το κάνανε αυτό το είπες αυτό ..?

----------


## BlueChris

> Σε αυτούς που το κάνανε αυτό το είπες αυτό ..?


Δεν έβγαλα μιλια. Είναι εταιρεία που μας κάνει συντήρηση στα AC και έρχονται μια φορά το μήνα. Τους περιμένω, είναι φίλοι μου όλοι χρόνια, θα πέσει γέλιο. Αφού δεν έγινε ζημιά πάλι καλά.

----------


## DVader

> Δεν έβγαλα μιλια. Είναι εταιρεία που μας κάνει συντήρηση στα AC και έρχονται μια φορά το μήνα. Τους περιμένω, είναι φίλοι μου όλοι χρόνια, θα πέσει γέλιο. Αφού δεν έγινε ζημιά πάλι καλά.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Πες μου τότε ποια εταιρεία είναι και θα το κάνω εγώ για σένα .....χαρά μου να σε εξυπηρετήσω... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Δεν θα το μάθει κανείς ...πίστεψε με ... 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


https://gr.pinterest.com/pin/444730531926985451/

----------


## BlueChris

> Πες μου τότε ποια εταιρεία είναι και θα το κάνω εγώ για σένα .....χαρά μου να σε εξυπηρετήσω...
> Δεν θα το μάθει κανείς ...πίστεψε με ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://gr.pinterest.com/pin/444730531926985451/


Βρε θα πληρώσουν το κάψονι που μου έκαναν με φαγητό και μπύρες λέμε.

----------


## DVader

> Βρε θα πληρώσουν το κάψονι που μου έκαναν με φαγητό και μπύρες λέμε.


ΟΚ Τότεςςςςςςςςςςςς  :Whistle:  Ετσι πρέπει .......

----------


## Nikiforos

καλησπερα, αμα ξερει καποιος, στην modulus που βλεπουμε την αναλυτικη εξερχομενων κλησεων λεει συνδρομητης user-2, εχω ομως και user-1 και user-3 πως βλεπω τις δικες τους αναλυτικες? γιατι λεει μονο τον user-2?
ο user-1 ειναι το ρουτερ της ιναλαν, το user-2 ειναι asterisk και το user-3 ειναι το κινητο μου.
Το user-1 ειναι για backup λογους δεν το χρησιμοποιω, θελω την αναλυτικη ομως απο το κινητο μου.
Καμια ιδεα ?

- - - Updated - - -

Ακυρο τελικα στον ιδιο χρηστη το εχω μπερδευτηκα.

----------


## billy

Υπάρχει δυνατότητα στην modulus για block list ? (Με την χρήση του δικού τους client σε android). 
Δεν βρήκα επιλογή στον client όπως επίσης δεν εμφανίζονται οι κλήσεις στον android dialer για να το κόψω απο εκεί

----------


## pan.nl

Μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστο πως έχουν δικό τους Android client! 
Τον εγκατέστηκα για δοκιμή. Γνωρίζετε πώς τα πάει σε κατανάλωση μπαταρίας συγκριτικά με το MizuDroid;

----------


## kxrist

τρώει δυστυχώς....

----------


## BlueChris

> Μου ήταν παντελώς άγνωστο πως έχουν δικό τους Android client! 
> Τον εγκατέστηκα για δοκιμή. Γνωρίζετε πώς τα πάει σε κατανάλωση μπαταρίας συγκριτικά με το MizuDroid;


Δεν πρέπει να καίει πολλά γιατί παίζει με το push της Google οπότε όπως όλα θα ξυπνάει την εφαρμογή στην εισερχόμενη μόνο.... λέω γω τώρα γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> τρώει δυστυχώς....


A ναι ε?

----------


## billy

Δεν τρώει τιποτα, αυτό με το push notification ζώζει . Set and forget. Εξαρτάται πιστεύω ομως και απο την συσκευή

----------


## pan.nl

Μέχρι τώρα έχω πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις από το Softphone.
Σε Android 12 (τουλάχιστον στο Realme GT Neo 3 που χρησιμοποιώ) πρέπει να γίνουν οι παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις για να λαμβάνει εισερχόμενες ανελλιπώς:

Settings > Apps > App Management > Modulus > Battery usage: "allow background activity" να είναι ενεργοποιημένο 

Settings > Battery > Advanced settings > Optimize battery use > Modulus > "Don't optimize" να είναι επιλεγμένο

Settings > Battery > Advanced settings > Optimize battery use > Optimized standby > "Balanced mode" να είναι απενεργοποιημένο

----------


## BlueChris

> Μέχρι τώρα έχω πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις από το Softphone.
> Σε Android 12 (τουλάχιστον στο Realme GT Neo 3 που χρησιμοποιώ) πρέπει να γίνουν οι παρακάτω ρυθμίσεις για να λαμβάνει εισερχόμενες ανελλιπώς:
> 
> Settings > Apps > App Management > Modulus > Battery usage: "allow background activity" να είναι ενεργοποιημένο 
> 
> Settings > Battery > Advanced settings > Optimize battery use > Modulus > "Don't optimize" να είναι επιλεγμένο
> 
> Settings > Battery > Advanced settings > Optimize battery use > Optimized standby > "Balanced mode" να είναι απενεργοποιημένο


Ναι ανεξαιρέτως λειτουργικού αυτά είναι κανόνας.

----------


## Tsene

Το Android app δεν με κάνει register με τίποτα. Συνεχίζει και λέει unauthorized στο account details.
 Προσπαθώ με τον User-3
Η modulus είναι μέσω της inalan
Καμία ιδέα να δοκιμάσω;

----------


## Giama

Έχει κανείς θέματα τον τελευταίο καιρό;
Έχω βάλει συγγενή μου σε Inalan και πάνω εκεί παίζει τηλεφωνία από Modulus.
Μου είπε ότι κάποιες (λίγες πάντως) φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα μπορεί να καλεί και να μην τον ακούει ο συνομιλητής. Και διαρκεί αυτό το θέμα, μπορεί πιθανόν την άλλη μέρα να φτιάξει λέει. Τελευταία φορά του έτυχε πριν 4-5 μέρες.
Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## kxrist

πάρτους τηλέφωνο. κρατούν logs 3-5 ημερών. θα σου πουν αμέσως αν ειναι δικό σου ή δικό τους θέμα

----------


## griniaris

> Έχει κανείς θέματα τον τελευταίο καιρό;
> Έχω βάλει συγγενή μου σε Inalan και πάνω εκεί παίζει τηλεφωνία από Modulus.
> Μου είπε ότι κάποιες (λίγες πάντως) φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα μπορεί να καλεί και να μην τον ακούει ο συνομιλητής. Και διαρκεί αυτό το θέμα, μπορεί πιθανόν την άλλη μέρα να φτιάξει λέει. Τελευταία φορά του έτυχε πριν 4-5 μέρες.
> Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος κάτι αντίστοιχο;


Σχετικο ... ασχετο ....  οπως θελεις το βλεπεις. .

Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι δεν ευθυνεται η modulus για αυτο .
Βασικος υποπτος ειναι η ιναλαν που αναφερονται καθημερινα πολλα προβληματα απο τους χρηστες . ( to royter δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο , χωρις επιλογη αντικαταστασης )

Εχω εγω προσωπικα εχω πανω απο 8 νουμερα σε διαφορους παροχους (σπιτια-γραφειο ) ... οπως επισης εχω μεσολαβησει για τουλαχιστον 5-10 συγγενεις και φιλους  με modulus . 

Αν εξαιρεσουμε τις φορες που ειχε οντως προβλημα η modulus ... παιζουν ολα εξαιρετικα . ( το ξερω γιατι ειμαι η πρωτη επιλογη ολων οταν υπαρχει θεματακι )


anyway .  οπως ειπε και ο @Kxrist δες το με modulus μηπως μπορουν να βρουν τι ακριβως φταιει .

----------


## Giama

> πάρτους τηλέφωνο. κρατούν logs 3-5 ημερών. θα σου πουν αμέσως αν ειναι δικό σου ή δικό τους θέμα





> Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι δεν ευθυνεται η modulus για αυτο .
> Βασικος υποπτος ειναι η ιναλαν που αναφερονται καθημερινα πολλα προβληματα απο τους χρηστες . ( to royter δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο , χωρις επιλογη αντικαταστασης )
> 
> anyway .  οπως ειπε και ο @Kxrist δες το με modulus μηπως μπορουν να βρουν τι ακριβως φταιει .


Κι εγώ την Inalan και τις μικροδιακοπές της υποψιάζομαι.
Η Modulus είναι αγορασμένη ανεξάρτητα πάντως, δεν έχει μπει στο ρούτερ της η τηλεφωνία. Όμως αν το internet έχει θέμα τότε έχει και η τηλεφωνία προφανώς.
Του έχω πει τώρα όταν ξανασυμβεί να μου το πει άμεσα και να ελέγξει την ίδια στιγμή αν το Ίντερνετ είναι ΟΚ. Και θα καλέσω τη Modulus στο καπάκι όταν συμβεί.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## stelakis1914

Να αναφέρω εγώ ότι η modulus δουλεύει άψογα σε εμένα με HCN. Έχω πολλούς μήνες να παρατηρήσω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα registrations ή την δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων.

----------

